# New Folder? Introduce Yourself!



## zodac

Well, it seems that the introduction for most new OCN folders is asking their first question in the forum. I think it's time they had a chance to make themselves known before that.

So, for any folding newcomers, here's your chance to introduce yourselves. There's a fairly active folding community on OCN, so you'll get a nice welcome here.









And plenty of help in the rest of the Folding Forum, if you need it.









The Essential Threads has all the guides you'll need to get started, as well as CPU/GPU PPD Databases to estimate your output before you start.









Be sure to check out our Foldathons and the TC competition.

Also, anyone who folds on a multi-CPU rig, check our Coremageddon.


----------



## cyanmcleod

well i am kinda new but i am not new to folding. just switched teams to OCN and having a good time so far. main reason for using this site was that i trust buying parts in the for sale section without fear of being ripped off


----------



## zodac

Haha, 4 days folding and already in 1,225th place. Very impressive.


----------



## cyanmcleod

i am no JJ but i do what i can.


----------



## jck

I started back in November or something. Does that count as new?









I'm about to go to Windows client though. The VMWare seems to be suffering now, or something, with a new client version. Used to get sometimes 3-4k out of one machine. Now, getting maybe 2k or so.

Ah well...folding on no matter what...even if the light bill went up just as much


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
I started back in November or something. Does that count as new?









I'm about to go to Windows client though. The VMWare seems to be suffering now, or something, with a new client version. Used to get sometimes 3-4k out of one machine. Now, getting maybe 2k or so.

Ah well...folding on no matter what...even if the light bill went up just as much









Let's just say if you haven't posted here you're new.









And yeah, the SMP2 WUs are giving great PPD right now.


----------



## F1ForFrags

I just started crunching 2 days ago and boy am i ready to hop on that SMP bonus train


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *F1ForFrags* 
I just started crunching 2 days ago and boy am i ready to hop on that SMP bonus train









Wish I could do the bigadv, or even use my ATIs like I do the nVidias.

I am frustrated. Used to clock 10k-14k PPD. Now I'm down to 5k-8k because of whatever has been done.

Maybe Stanford is just "Intel fanbois"


----------



## F1ForFrags

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Wish I could do the bigadv, or even use my ATIs like I do the nVidias.

I am frustrated. Used to clock 10k-14k PPD. Now I'm down to 5k-8k because of whatever has been done.

Maybe Stanford is just "Intel fanbois"






























I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Aqualoon

Well, I'm somewhat new, just started folding in January...heck just joined OCN in January, fell in love with the site and it's community so decided to stick around and help out where I could


----------



## mdbsat

Well I am new to PC's and new to folding. Amost enough points to get my post bit









I thank Zodac and some others for helping me along


----------



## Monster34

While not new to [email protected], I am new to the team. I started folding for Ocn on Jan 11th 2010.
I have over 8 million points on my previous team.

One of the main reasons for switching teams is because the forum I came from would not support our [email protected] team. Granted it was a small forum, and a small team we were still ranked 87th in the world of [email protected] teams. I see no lack of support for the Ocn team.









I will be adding a couple i7 machines in the next couple weeks.

So here I am







I hope you enjoy my company as I will enjoy yours.

Cheers ~ Monster34~


----------



## ablearcher

Welcome to OCN, all!

We're always willing to help!


----------



## FlyingJJ

^^^^^ +1 to the Monsters post. Same team and we were almost even in points. I came over to ocn to help try to give a little boost in points. I will edit this later, on my way to Micro Center Phila., i7's on sale for $199.


----------



## GoTMaXPoWeR

I've just downloaded this new folder called "wordpress". It's a really polite folder, just sits on my desktop and doesn't bother me.

Wordpress meet OCN, OCN meet wordpress.










Sorry for my crappy attempts at humor, I just saw this thread and I had to do it.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I've just downloaded this new folder called "wordpress". It's a really polite folder, just sits on my desktop and doesn't bother me.

Wordpress meet OCN, OCN meet wordpress.










Sorry for my crappy attempts at humor, I just saw this thread and I had to do it.


They have CUDA based WordPress clients?


----------



## jetpuck73

I started Folding last week.


----------



## btwalter

I will be starting tomorrow







building my rig tonight.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GoTMaXPoWeR*


I've just downloaded this new folder called "wordpress". It's a really polite folder, just sits on my desktop and doesn't bother me.

Wordpress meet OCN, OCN meet wordpress.










Sorry for my crappy attempts at humor, I just saw this thread and I had to do it.


I must admit, took me a while to understand what you were talking about. But then I got it.









Well played, sir.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *jetpuck73*


I started Folding last week.


Welcome to team 37726!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let's just say if you haven't posted here you're new.










I have been folding for almost a year but figured I better post here right away so I don't get accused of being new.























Welcome to all new folders. You won't find a better community than the folks at OCN.


----------



## Bo_Punk_2.0

Hey guys,

Fairly new to Folding I must say. After switching to the Green Team about a month ago with a GTX 280, I was curious about how well it crunched.

After pawning that off and getting a GTX 295, I figure I'd try to help out the best I could by running 2 clients (I've got a power bill nazi girlfriend, so it's hard to work 24/7 lol).

My moms beat cancer twice so I figure it's for a good cause yeah?


















GOGO 37726!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bo_Punk_2.0* 
Hey guys,

Fairly new to Folding I must say. After switching to the Green Team about a month ago with a GTX 280, I was curious about how well it crunched.

After pawning that off and getting a GTX 295, I figure I'd try to help out the best I could by running 2 clients (I've got a power bill nazi girlfriend, so it's hard to work 24/7 lol).

My moms beat cancer twice so I figure it's for a good cause yeah?









GOGO 37726!









You're pumping out some major PPD, and on the poorer performing WUs too. Very nice.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Nice thread.









I'm not new to OCN, or folding. But welcome to all those who are new to folding.


----------



## egerds

If we could just redirect all team 0 points to 37726


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *egerds* 
If we could just redirect all team 0 points to 37726

Yeah...I tried that before... it didn't go down so well:










By the way... that wasn't actually me.


----------



## Ryahn

I am not new to OCN but I started to fold about a few weeks ago.


----------



## madswimmer

hey im mad







just started folding 2 days ago, prolly wont fold for too long however. im on a temp 8800GT until i can get a 58xx card ina month or 2. i might go green and keep on folding tho, we'll see


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *madswimmer* 
hey im mad







just started folding 2 days ago, prolly wont fold for too long however. im on a temp 8800GT until i can get a 58xx card ina month or 2. i might go green and keep on folding tho, we'll see









That motherboard has 2 PCIe slots, doesn't it?







It's as if they _wanted_ you to have an extra slot for a folding card...

Seriously though, we appreciate any and all folding you can do. Welcome to the team.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Not new to OCN and team 37726 fold-a-holics







But I would love to welcome all you new folders and challenge all to pass me....before I get the new farm running. Currently digging with sig rig and she has age on her now( Does that mean upgrades?!?!?!) Its possible...its possible







Have fun fold hard and enjoy......

P.S. I want my top 40 sumthing spot back









Chuck D


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh*


Not new to OCN and team 37726 fold-a-holics







But I would love to welcome all you new folders and challenge all to pass me....before I get the new farm running. Currently digging with sig rig and she has age on her now( Does that mean upgrades?!?!?!) Its possible...its possible







Have fun fold hard and enjoy......

P.S. I want my top 40 sumthing spot back









Chuck D


Ok, I love a challenge, give me 2 weeks, you do have me by a million or so. Better get'er built quick.

What kind of farm? I'm a growin' i7's right now. Two more should sprout tomorrow, ready for pickin'. Gonna plant some Fermi's when they come out too.


----------



## ShortySmalls

im still new to folding, only rank 2250 on ocn for folding.


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Ok, I love a challenge, give me 2 weeks, you do have me by a million or so. Better get'er built quick.

What kind of farm? I'm a growin' i7's right now. Two more should sprout tomorrow, ready for pickin'. Gonna plant some Fermi's when they come out too.


Folding Farm


----------



## PCCstudent

Hello and 6gb DDR3 (tripple channel) is all that's holding me back from going online with an i7 (next month).


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Folding Farm


Yep, but was wondering what he was building.

You could go all cheap mobo's and good gpu's, go with lots of cheaper gpu's, or like I am go with lots of i7's and few ( for now ) gpu's. Just waiting to fill in the pci-e slots with high powered Fermi's. All are built with Corsair HX1000 ps's for a reason.


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ*


Ok, I love a challenge, give me 2 weeks, you do have me by a million or so. Better get'er built quick.

What kind of farm? I'm a growin' i7's right now. Two more should sprout tomorrow, ready for pickin'. Gonna plant some Fermi's when they come out too.


New project FlyingJJ (JJ for short?) is to take old old uhhhm old mobos ...socket A, 428 pin, AM2, and some others and see what I can get out of PCI folding. Yes I know..I know new stuff puts out more but...when you have old stuff piled up and FREE put it to work with a few $$$ and let it work for you







I hope to get a deal on some PCI cards just to fold with also flash(Soft mod) the cards to think they are Quadro cards and fold even harder than they are worth. So figure 2-3 PCI slots filled with 3400 or 9400 cards(Trying to get a deal on bulk) chugging along.









Chuck D


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heedehcheenuh* 
New project FlyingJJ (JJ for short?) is to take old old uhhhm old mobos ...socket A, 428 pin, AM2, and some others and see what I can get out of PCI folding. Yes I know..I know new stuff puts out more but...when you have old stuff piled up and FREE put it to work with a few $$$ and let it work for you







I hope to get a deal on some PCI cards just to fold with also flash(Soft mod) the cards to think they are Quadro cards and fold even harder than they are worth. So figure 2-3 PCI slots filled with 3400 or 9400 cards(Trying to get a deal on bulk) chugging along.









Chuck D

Cool, I don't have anything old lying around, access to it or the knowledge to do it. If I do find anything like that ( gpu's or old stuff ) I will shoot you a PM and send them down there.

JJ's fine, comes from my son. Flying because he liked to jump off high places. Some day many years from now they will think I am the oldest guy on here when he takes it over.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Have known about folding for a little while now but just started folding at the start of this month. Received most of my info from this site and always check here for stuff not including folding. Good to finally use my pc for good when I am not at it...


----------



## Heedehcheenuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FlyingJJ* 
Cool, I don't have anything old lying around, access to it or the knowledge to do it. If I do find anything like that ( gpu's or old stuff ) I will shoot you a PM and send them down there.

JJ's fine, comes from my son. Flying because he liked to jump off high places. Some day many years from now they will think I am the oldest guy on here when he takes it over.









JJ just an old geezer here trying to fit in with the young crowd







But it will be fun to have you hang around with OCN.(Split your rigs half OCN other half to your original team







) I like to see all the new OCN members come in and learn about OCing and then folding. Thats why we are all here...

Chuck D

Fold on...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ShortySmalls*


im still new to folding, only rank 2250 on ocn for folding.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *quicklikeawalrus*


Have known about folding for a little while now but just started folding at the start of this month. Received most of my info from this site and always check here for stuff not including folding. Good to finally use my pc for good when I am not at it...


Welcome to the team guys.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*


Hello and 6gb DDR3 (tripple channel) is all that's holding me back from going online with an i7 (next month).


That'll put you closer to 45k PPD then, wouldn't it? Damn, you're gonna be passing me soon.

Gets to work...


----------



## Jacka

Spent a year folding on my single core 939 chip.
6 months ago I acquired a warranty repaired K9A2 Platinum from the clearance section of an online retailer, but only this month, after saving for quite a long time, did I find some graphics cards to put in it.
I now have four 9600GSOs folding 24/7, and unfortunately three 8800GSs are sat doing nothing as I've been unable to find another motherboard to put them in.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jacka* 
Spent a year folding on my single core 939 chip.
6 months ago I acquired a warranty repaired K9A2 Platinum from the clearance section of an online retailer, but only this month, after saving for quite a long time, did I find some graphics cards to put in it.
I now have four 9600GSOs folding 24/7, and unfortunately three 8800GSs are sat doing nothing as I've been unable to find another motherboard to put them in.

Send them to me =)

I happen to have 2 slots open for GPUs.
I don't fold on my 5770 cause it isn't even worth how little points I'll get.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop* 
Send them to me =)

I happen to have 2 slots open for GPUs.
I don't fold on my 5770 cause it isn't even worth how little points I'll get.

It's ~4.5k PPD isn't it? That's around what I get on 1888s... it's not too bad.


----------



## Volcom13

Hiya!


----------



## MistaBernie

Watch out, I'm gunning for that top spot!! /end.sarcasm

(24 hours in, and I'm at a whopping... 225 points!. yep, it's my first day (since my 4.0 rig has been stable, at least). Time to look into Bonus points/ real point contributions!


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
It's ~4.5k PPD isn't it? That's around what I get on 1888s... it's not too bad.

I've never folded hardcore with my 5770. I'm not too sure how to, anyways. But I am either getting 2x gtx 260s or hopefully GPU3 comes out soon and I'll grab another 5770.

I wish I had a job right now ;x


----------



## [CyGnus]

Every little bit helps Nvidia has more PPD because the GPUv2 is optimized for CUDA but with GPUv3 it will be a differente story OPENCL will be supported to so ATi will gain a lot! Fold either way, a few points is better than no points


----------



## zodac

You'll only need to add a flag (-forcegpu ati_r700), and as [CyGnus] said, something is better than nothing.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
You'll only need to add a flag (-forcegpu ati_r700), and as [CyGnus] said, something is better than nothing.









Alright, you give me the download link for it (Windows 7 64bit) and I'll gpu fold!
I have never folded with gpu's before so I am pretty clueless on it.


----------



## zodac

Huzzah!

Here you go. The first one is the system tray client; the third one is the console client. You can use either.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Hmm. I get a message saying "At present your GPU is not supported or you need a current driver. You may wish to consider running our standard client, which you can download at folding.stanford.edu."


----------



## zodac

Yeah, you'll need to add the -forcegpu ati_r700 flag to the shortcut.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, you'll need to add the -forcegpu ati_r700 flag to the shortcut.

yeah, I right click and under "comment" is where I put that, correct?


----------



## zodac

No, at the end of the "Target" field, add a space after the " marks, then add the flag.


----------



## MistaBernie

So, here's a question from the new guy -

In an attempt to try to increase the productivity of my SMP Client I edited the target to include the -forceasm -advmethods flags. Is there a way to tell if my client is actually doing that? I feel like I have so much to offer and my computer just seems like it's playing with half a deck of cards.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, at the end of the "Target" field, add a space after the " marks, then add the flag.

The target field is grayed out, and I can't edit anything in there.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
So, here's a question from the new guy -

In an attempt to try to increase the productivity of my SMP Client I edited the target to include the -forceasm -advmethods flags. Is there a way to tell if my client is actually doing that? I feel like I have so much to offer and my computer just seems like it's playing with half a deck of cards.

Well, I don't think either of those flags actually increases PPD. -forceasm just forces the client to use SSE/3DNow assembly instructions (only needed if the client doesn't use those instructions).

However, -advmethods does have a use. If you use that flag, as well as a passkey, you start getting SMP2 WUs. Once you complete 10 of those new WUs, you start getting bonus points.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop* 
The target field is grayed out, and I can't edit anything in there.

Make a new shortcut from the install location (C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected]> [email protected]). You'll be bale to edit that one.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, at the end of the "Target" field, add a space after the " marks, then add the flag.

Furious - in case you're Win7...
In Win7, the Target box is low-lit; I had to click on the General Tab and add it to the box at the top of that tab. It appears to have taken, but I want to confirm the program is running with those settings (hence the above question).


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Furious - in case you're Win7...
In Win7, the Target box is low-lit; I had to click on the General Tab and add it to the box at the top of that tab. It appears to have taken, but I want to confirm the program is running with those settings (hence the above question).

Sorry, forgot to actually answer your question.









When you start the SMP client, the first few lines show all your settings. There will be a line called Arguements, which shows all flags being used.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, I don't think either of those flags actually increases PPD. -forceasm just forces the client to use SSE/3DNow assembly instructions (only needed if the client doesn't use those instructions).

However, -advmethods does have a use. If you use that flag, as well as a passkey, you start getting SMP2 WUs. Once you complete 10 of those new WUs, you start getting bonus points.
...

A-ha. I got my passkey and I accepted the 10mb+ files. Might be a few days before I finish 10 SMP2 WUs at this rate but hey, whatever it takes, right?

Many thanks Zodac! (+rep if I can)


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry, forgot to actually answer your question.









When you start the SMP client, the first few lines show all your settings. There will be a line called Arguements, which shows all flags being used.

Would this show up in the FAHlog? I'm not getting anything @ startup, just the tray icon...


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
A-ha. I got my passkey and I accepted the 10mb+ files. Might be a few days before I finish 10 SMP2 WUs at this rate but hey, whatever it takes, right?

Many thanks Zodac! (+rep if I can)

No worries.









Now, I gave that info for the SMP client, but since you're using an i7, there is a better option for you.

Read this guide, to learn how to do -bigadv WUs. After 10 initial WUs, you can do WUs that get you ~25-30k PPD. It takes soem time to set up though, so until you get a chance, SMP will work fine too.









*EDIT:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MistaBernie* 
Would this show up in the FAHlog? I'm not getting anything @ startup, just the tray icon...

Tray icon? That sounds like the Unicore client. Is your install location C> Profram FIles (x86)> [email protected]> [email protected]?

If so, you need to download the SMP client here. It's the last one in the list. The SMP client runs in a command prompt window.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No worries.









Now, I gave that info for the SMP client, but since you're using an i7, there is a better option for you.

Read this guide, to learn how to do -bigadv WUs. After 10 initial WUs, you can do WUs that get you ~25-30k PPD. It takes soem time to set up though, so until you get a chance, SMP will work fine too.









Yeah - the problem is, Im not stable w/ HT yet so I've only got four cores running. So the problem is compounded - setting up a virtual machine (easy - I've actually already got one setup for work) and then figuring out that guide. It actually seems relatively straight forward even though I dont have much (read: any) linux experience..


----------



## Tank

Hi, I'm Tank I been folding since maybe two days after I joined this site. figured why not put my computer to use for something that is more beneficial than Boinc. that and my power bill was already high so what more harm could it have done, lol.

I am not new as I been folding for a bit now but hardware issues have set me back a bit. hopefully I wont have anymore issues and can keep on folding. as soon as my dang motherboard gets back from rma I will have 2X-GTS250's, a 9600GSO, and a GTX280 all folding as well as SMP client. Hopefully that will be more than enough to allow me to push past 20-25kPPD output and be somewhat competitive with these guys with fat wallets, lol.


----------



## highsticking

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Haha, 4 days folding and already in 1,225th place. Very impressive.










Yeah, I've been chugging away for the last couple of weeks and I saw cyanmcleod (briefly) blow by me in the rankings.









GPU is squirrelly though...I guess will have to do without it. Happy to be able to make a contribution. Hopefully some good will come out of all this effort people are putting into [email protected]


----------



## PinkPenguin

After a break of 5 months away thought I would post in here and say hi to all again, just setting everything back up so hopefully wont be long before I can add my small bit again.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *highsticking* 
Yeah, I've been chugging away for the last couple of weeks and I saw cyanmcleod (briefly) blow by me in the rankings.









GPU is squirrelly though...I guess will have to do without it. Happy to be able to make a contribution. Hopefully some good will come out of all this effort people are putting into [email protected]

Hello there.









If the problems you were having with your GPU was because of the servers, they seem to have cleared that issue up.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin* 
After a break of 5 months away thought I would post in here and say hi to all again, just setting everything back up so hopefully wont be long before I can add my small bit again.

Hey PinkPenguin. Welcome back.


----------



## ablearcher

WooOOOoOoooOOo! Finally got an i7!


----------



## 10acjed

Team Rank - 3,894 Project Rank -532,665 User - OCN-10ACJED

Got a C2D Centrino craptop at work I leave running at nights and on the weekend, got the 285 at home while I am at work...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


WooOOOoOoooOOo! Finally got an i7!


Nice timing.









Get that set up on SMP2 for the Foldathon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *10acjed*


Team Rank - 3,894 Project Rank - 532,665 User - OCN-10ACJED

Got a C2D Centrino craptop at work I leave running at nights and on the weekend, got the 285 at home while I am at work...


Hi!


----------



## ablearcher

I have inferred bigadv on the i7 930 is still better ppd than A3 SMP2? I guess I'll know by next, next weekend, lol.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


I have inferred bigadv on the i7 930 is still better ppd than A3 SMP2? I guess I'll know by next, next weekend, lol.


No, just that you wouldn't have -bigadv set by tomorrow...


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, just that you wouldn't have -bigadv set by tomorrow...

ouch. I guess I was too enthusiastic with my time estimates.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ablearcher* 
ouch. I guess I was too enthusiastic with my time estimates.

Hmm.. I could be mistaken. You do need to complete 10 -bigadv WUs first, before you get bonus points right?

If so, I'm not sure how well SMP2 on i7 stacks up against -bigadv without bonuses. But it would be a hassle to get it all set up by the Foldathon. And then if you get something wrong, you might not be ready in time.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

So I'm a 3 mill newb. Dammit! On a lighter note I do like getting to know some of our newer folders. Good thread is good.


----------



## FlyingJJ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
So I'm a 3 mill newb. Dammit! On a lighter note I do like getting to know some of our newer folders. Good thread is good.

LOL, by Wednesday, I will be a 3 mil. newb. here folding for ocn. I only came over on Jan. 26th.


----------



## Velathawen

Interesting thread. Began folding several years ago for a different team. Stumbled across this site and the ocn community is a big ++++. Started folding November '09 maybe 7-10 hours a day, fluctuates. I am very lucky in that I don't have any one in my family who is ill _yet_ so I guess I'm just folding because I can? Definitely wish I could push out stronger PPD though =P Unfortunately, I'm looking to pick up a 5830/5850 soon, so it will probably drop my PPD some. Happy folding!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
Interesting thread. Began folding several years ago for a different team. Stumbled across this site and the ocn community is a big ++++. Started folding November '09 maybe 7-10 hours a day, fluctuates. I am very lucky in that I don't have any one in my family who is ill _yet_ so I guess I'm just folding because I can? Definitely wish I could push out stronger PPD though =P Unfortunately, I'm looking to pick up a 5830/5850 soon, so it will probably drop my PPD some. Happy folding!

Nobody's going to complain that you're not pushing out a lot of PPD.









Though setting up your CPU with SMP2 WUs would probably bring in as much (if not more) PPD than your GPU.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Nobody's going to complain that you're not pushing out a lot of PPD.









Though setting up your CPU with SMP2 WUs would probably bring in as much (if not more) PPD than your GPU.


The time completing bonus is very sensitive to non-continuous folding









But SMP2 would still be nice









btw, Zodac, I'm not out for you, or anything, lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


The time completing bonus is very sensitive to non-continuous folding









But SMP2 would still be nice









btw, Zodac, I'm not out for you, or anything, lol










Good, because that would be a bad move. I know kung-fu.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Hey, I just started folding yesterday, completed 1 WU last night, and about 70% through the 2nd this morning.

How are you checking your ranks vs other people? I know that we have this page, http://www.overclock.net/fah.php but there is no filtering or search methods that I can see to find where I am in that list. (It may not even show up yet as it says updated daily and I have only completed 1 WU)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Hey, I just started folding yesterday, completed 1 WU last night, and about 70% through the 2nd this morning.

How are you checking your ranks vs other people? I know that we have this page, http://www.overclock.net/fah.php but there is no filtering or search methods that I can see to find where I am in that list. (It may not even show up yet as it says updated daily and I have only completed 1 WU)

Welcome to the team.









This is the site most of us use.


----------



## bndeac

I just posted in the new members forum, but as I started folding last night I figured I should post here. Hope to start putting out some points, I'm excited just to be up to number #3,667 on the rankings









I'm currently folding on my GPU, I'm assuming that's my option given my current system.


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Welcome to the team.









This is the site most of us use.









Good deal, that should work for knowing my rank. Thanks


----------



## wcdolphin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, it seems that the introduction for most new OCN folders is asking their first question in the forum. I think it's time they had a chance to make themselves known before that.

So, for any folding newcomers, here's your chance to introduce yourselves. There's a fairly active folding community on OCN, so you'll get a nice welcome here.









And plenty of help in the rest of the Folding Forum, if you need it.









Swtich is to are in the first paragraph








Relatively new folder, going on about three months folding...Only GPU at this point as my cpu cooling is lacking ^_^


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bndeac* 
I just posted in the new members forum, but as I started folding last night I figured I should post here. Hope to start putting out some points, I'm excited just to be up to number #3,667 on the rankings









I'm currently folding on my GPU, I'm assuming that's my option given my current system.

Welcome to OCN, and OCN folding.









The GPU isn't you're only folding option. You can fold on your CPU using the SMP client. You add the -smp and -advmethods flags, as well as using a passkey, which allows you to recieve SMP2 WUs.

(To set up the client, as well as add the flags, read this guide.)

Once you start getting these WUs, you need to complete 10 of them within the deadline to qualify for bonuses. Until that point, however, they do have lower PPD than VMwares (but still higher than normal SMP WUs).

After the 10 WUs are finished, you get the bonuses. You'll need to use HFM.NET to monitor the clients, as it counts the bonuses too.

That should be a nice bit of info for you to digest.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdolphin* 
Swtich is to are in the first paragraph








Relatively new folder, going on about three months folding...Only GPU at this point as my cpu cooling is lacking ^_^

Ahh, thank you for that.









*EDIT:* Hold on, no, I was right the first time. "Introduction" is singular.


----------



## E_man

I've been folding for a bit now. Just getting started on my 20th WU. Not too fast, but hey, every bit right?

How do people get the folding logo next to the rep button?


----------



## Faster_is_better

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Welcome to OCN, and OCN folding.









The GPU isn't you're only folding option. You can fold on your CPU using the SMP client. You add the -smp and -advmethods flags, as well as using a passkey, which allows you to recieve SMP2 WUs.

(To set up the client, as well as add the flags, read this guide.)

Once you start getting these WUs, you need to complete 10 of them within the deadline to qualify for bonuses. Until that point, however, they do have lower PPD than VMwares (but still higher than normal SMP WUs).

After the 10 WUs are finished, you get the bonuses. You'll need to use HFM.NET to monitor the clients, as it counts the bonuses too.

That should be a nice bit of info for you to digest.










Should I be using the -advmethods flag, and get a passkey?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Faster_is_better* 
Should I be using the -advmethods flag, and get a passkey?

Definitely. You won't see any bonuses for the Foldathon, but once the first 10 are done and you get the bonus PPD, there's nothing better.









*EDIT:*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
How do people get the folding logo next to the rep button?

You post in this thread once you are in the top 1,500 folders for OCN. You can check your rank here (search box on the left).


----------



## TheDevilsWaffle

Just started a few months back, working on my 145th WU since then...

Joined the February Foldathon and moving up on the ranks. Hoping to break into OCN's top 1500 by Thursday! Look out!


----------



## bndeac

thanks zodac, that was plenty to digest, glad I haven't eaten lunch yet


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## CULLEN

I'll be folding with ya fellas in a day or two, just completed my workstation build (intel) - still waiting for my amd items. I've just gotta question. Can I use 2 computers to fold for 1 account?

And is there some completely idiot proof guide to set the whole thing up? I'd really like to help out and show my support, I've once tried to fold and it appears that.. something went wrong..


----------



## zodac

1) Yes, you can fold with as many computers as you want, and you can use the same folding username with them all. (Though not for the CPU and GPU competition; that's seperate from normal folding).

2) There are plenty of guides on the site; take a look at the Essential Threads. Of course, you can start your own thread asking from specific set up information (GPU and CPU, Multi-GPUs, etc).


----------



## MistaBernie

Hey Zodac -- (woot almost 3k posts!)
Out of curiosity, how does HFM.NET work -- is it polling Stanford and getting your eligibility, or will it assume you haven't submitted 10 WUs till you finish 10 while running it as your client?

Edits - clarified - you know, to make sense...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MistaBernie*


Hey Zodac -- (woot almost 3k posts!) 
Out of curiosity, how does HFM.NET work -- is it polling Stanford and getting your eligibility, or will it assume you haven't submitted 10 WUs till you finish 10 while running it as your client?

Edits - clarified - you know, to make sense...


I'm not sure (don't use it), but I'm going to say that it assumes you have the 10 WUs done, and gives the PPD with the bonuses included; it gets the WU info from Stanford, and factors in the bonuses from that info.

*EDIT: *3k posts!


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm not sure (don't use it), but I'm going to say that it assumes you have the 10 WUs done, and gives the PPD with the bonuses included; it gets the WU info from Stanford, and factors in the bonuses from that info.

*EDIT: *3k posts!










*SMP2*
Our bonus formula calculates final points as follows:
final_points = base_points * max(1,sqrt(k*deadline_length/elapsed_time))
Note that the max(1,...) ensures that final_points are never lower than base_points.

We can convert this formula to points per day as follows:
ppd = base_ppd * speed_ratio * max(1,sqrt(x*speed_ratio)),
where speed_ratio is the machine speed relative to the Core i5, and x = k * deadline_length.

*Bigadv*
Bonuses are awarded according to the following formula:
Total points = base points * bonus factor

The bonus factor is computed based on the time from when our server issues the work unit to when it receives the work unit (WU_time), the time from work issuance to when the deadline would expire (deadline_time), the time from issuance to when the work unit times out and is marked for reissuance (timeout_time), and a constant factor k.
If WU_time > timeout time, bonus factor = 1.
If WU_time <= timeout time, bonus factor = sqrt(deadline_time * k / WU_time)

The EOC stats (bottom status bar) are aggregated from:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=XML

The projects are from:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

The bonus calculation in HFM.NET can be disabled in the â€œedit --> preferencesâ€ option.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ablearcher*


*SMP2*
Our bonus formula calculates final points as follows:
final_points = base_points * max(1,sqrt(k*deadline_length/elapsed_time))
Note that the max(1,...) ensures that final_points are never lower than base_points.

We can convert this formula to points per day as follows:
ppd = base_ppd * speed_ratio * max(1,sqrt(x*speed_ratio)),
where speed_ratio is the machine speed relative to the Core i5, and x = k * deadline_length.

*Bigadv*
Bonuses are awarded according to the following formula:
Total points = base points * bonus factor

The bonus factor is computed based on the time from when our server issues the work unit to when it receives the work unit (WU_time), the time from work issuance to when the deadline would expire (deadline_time), the time from issuance to when the work unit times out and is marked for reissuance (timeout_time), and a constant factor k.
If WU_time > timeout time, bonus factor = 1.
If WU_time <= timeout time, bonus factor = sqrt(deadline_time * k / WU_time)

The EOC stats (bottom status bar) are aggregated from:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/?nav=XML

The projects are from:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html

The bonus calculation in HFM.NET can be disabled in the â€œedit --> preferencesâ€ option.


Oh, I'm aware of how they get the stats (ok, I've got a link anyway), but not sure on whether the PPD in HFM.NET includes the bonuses even if you haven't completed the initial 10 WUs.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, I'm aware of how they get the stats (ok, I've got a link anyway), but not sure on whether the PPD in HFM.NET includes the bonuses even if you haven't completed the initial 10 WUs.


It does include it. There is an option to disable counting of the bonus ppd, inside the options. It was counting my A3 bonus ppd, before I qualified for it.


----------



## coolgreen1

Hi, I just started folding for Overclock.net.


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *coolgreen1*


Hi, I just started folding for Overclock.net.


Welcome, do you need any help?

Heads up: your 7800gtx cannot fold








Your CPU (I have







) can get about 2000-2500ppd with SMP2/A3.

That's a pretty nice OC on that Conroe!!


----------



## usmcz

Fairly new around here, and just getting heavily into folding now... let's close that gap between us and TSC


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *usmcz* 
Fairly new around here, and just getting heavily into folding now... let's close that gap between us and TSC









Thank you for joining!









Always glad to to help!


----------



## MacG32

Howdy all! I just starting folding today and am also new here.







I'm reading and checking through guides to make sure I'm doing it right. I really enjoy this large group of folks here on OCN and the vast amount of knowledge contained in the threads.







Heck, I even have a Netbook folding.


----------



## Joey:)

Well I just started folding, only completed 1 task so far (85 points ftw), but one questio:

Can the 8600GT or the HD4850 fold aswell?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MacG32*


Howdy all! I just starting folding today and am also new here.







I'm reading and checking through guides to make sure I'm doing it right. I really enjoy this large group of folks here on OCN and the vast amount of knowledge contained in the threads.







Heck, I even have a Netbook folding.










Hi!









If you need any help getting set up give us a shout. Looks like you'll be using the GPU client and SMP to use your CPU cores. And a few other things to help performance, when you're ready.









*EDIT*:
Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


Well I just started folding, only completed 1 task so far (85 points ftw), but one questio:

Can the 8600GT or the HD4850 fold aswell?


Another one!

To answer you, yes, you cna fold onn the 8600GT and 4850 (both on the same computer takes time, but it can be done).

Get the 1st client in the list here. Just install and run and put your info in.









Plus, I'm guessing you're using the system tray client for the CPU. That only uses one core. If you want to set up a client that uses all cores (not as straightforward as these two clients, but we'll run you through it), just ask.


----------



## Joey:)

I want all cores! lol. I was wondering why my folding was going so slow, were do i get started for multi core?


----------



## zodac

Check this guide on setting up the SMP client.

After that, get a passkey (or before that actually, so you can enter it into the client during setup), and you'll start getting SMP2 WUs. Once you complete 10 of those, you start getting bonus points.


----------



## Joey:)

I'm not using vista, wil that guide work for me?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I'm not using vista, wil that guide work for me?


You wont even really need the guide. Should work fine. The vista guide was created mainly to get around the stupid UAC and stuff in vista. The installer was meant for XP iirc

Just don't forget to setup the client to fold for 37726


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I'm not using vista, wil that guide work for me?


Ok, here's the XP guide for dual instances; just ignore the bits where you rename the install location.

For:

Quote:



Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [no]? (I say NO here, others say YES)


say yes, and for:

Quote:



Machine ID (1-8) [1]? <Hit Enter> Put a #1 on your first instance, Put a #2 on your second instance.


just press enter and leave it as 1.









*EDIT: 
*
Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


You wont even really need the guide. Should work fine. The vista guide was created mainly to get around the stupid UAC and stuff in vista. The installer was meant for XP iirc

Just don't forget to setup the client to fold for 37726


True; aside from the UAC bit at the beginning, the Vista guide works fine for XP too. But we have an XP related guide (which isn't any use since we don't need dual SMP clients anymore), so we might as well use it.


----------



## Joey:)

I am folding already, but i want it to use all my cores instead of just 1/4.


----------



## Joey:)

Well, I don't seem to get that to work so I guess its just one core folding for me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


Well, I don't seem to get that to work so I guess its just one core folding for me.


Do you have x32 or x64? I'll run you through the steps slowly.


----------



## Joey:)

I have the x32, but I'm not sure (I have some ****ty cracked performance edition). I always use x32 drivers, so let's go with the 32 bit.


----------



## BuckyWootmaster

hi everyone i am fairly new at the folding game here. i started a week or two ago and joined the OCN team and i just set up the command line cpu client and the nvidia gpu client on my pc and have both running while i'm at work. hopefully i will move up in ranks soon so i can get a cool thingy for my sig


----------



## zodac

Ok, download this client (Direct link).

Install it, then go to the install location (C> Program Files> [email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01). Run install.bat.

It'll ask you for your username (WINDOWS username), and you'll need to endter your password in twice (again, WINDOWS password. If you don't have one, make one).

Now, make a shortcut of the [email protected] file (to your dektop for now). Rightclick it and choose Properties. At the end, add the -smp flag. It'll look like this:

Quote:



"C:\\Program Files\\[email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01\\[email protected]" -smp


Now, run the shortcut. You'll be asked to enter your info.
*I'm lifting this bit from Mega's guide*
User name [default]? *<Write your folding user name here>*
Team Number [0]? *37726*
*Passkey []? See below*
Launch automatically at machine statup, installing this as a service (yes/no) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Ask before fetching/sending work (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Use Internet Explorer Settings (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Use proxy (yes/no) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Allow receipt of work assignments and return of work results greater than 5MB in size (such work units may have large memory demands (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
Change advanced options (yes/no) [no]? *yes*
Core Priority (idle/low) [idle]? *<Hit Enter>*
CPU usage requested (5-100) [100]? *<Hit Enter>*
Disable highly optimized assembly code (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Pause if battery power is being used (useful for laptops) (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Interval, in minutes, between checkpoints (3-30) [15]? *3*
Memory, in MB, to indicate (xxxx available) [xxxx]? *<Hit Enter>*
Request work units without deadlines (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Set -advmethods flag always, requesting new advanced scientific cores and/or work units if available (no/yes) [no]? *yes*
Ignore any deadline information (mainly useful if system clock frequently has errors) (no/yes) [no]? *<Hit Enter>*
Machine ID (1-8) [1]? *<Hit Enter*
Now, before you do any of this, go get a passkey from here, then enter it into the 3rd line of the set up.

And that's it. You'll need to complete 10 WUs and then you start getting bonus points too.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BuckyWootmaster*


hi everyone i am fairly new at the folding game here. i started a week or two ago and joined the OCN team and i just set up the command line cpu client and the nvidia gpu client on my pc and have both running while i'm at work. hopefully i will move up in ranks soon so i can get a cool thingy for my sig


Hi there.









You might also want to check the post above this on how to get the SMP2 WUs with bonuses.


----------



## Joey:)

So basicaly, that installs my gpu- client?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
So basicaly, that installs my gpu- client?

No, that's the CPU client, which uses 100% and all cores of your CPU.

The GPU client can be downloaded:

Here (The first client in the list)
Direct Link

All you need to do is download/install the client and then run it; it will show up as an icon in your system tray.
You can choose your own folding name, the team number is 37726, and you leave the passkey space blank.
It can be monitored using a program called Fahmon.


----------



## Joey:)

Huh? U linked my to a GPU client in the post.

http://www.stanford.edu/group/[email protected]*GPU*-systray-623.msi


----------



## Joey:)

Sorry for being such a pain lol


----------



## zodac

Crap... sorry. This is the direct link.

Been linking a few clients today... got a bit confused. Apologies.


----------



## Joey:)

Lol no problem, I really apreciate the help







(can't spell that word )


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Joey* 
Lol no problem, I really apreciate the help







(can't spell that word )

2 p's









I'll be hanging around if you need any more help.


----------



## Joey:)

Getting some socket error when i try to do the -smp and run it, but the client works though.


----------



## CryWin

@Joey Did you run install.bat in the [email protected] folder and enter in a username and password of an account on your PC?


----------



## Joey:)

No I didn't, my bad, ty for the help.


----------



## CryWin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


No I didn't, my bad, ty for the help.


No problem, I ran into the same issue and just got it fixed. I didn't even have a password on my account so I had to create a new one with a password because my family uses my account.


----------



## Joey:)

I had a pasword with 0 characters, and [email protected] didn't like it


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CryWin*


No problem, I ran into the same issue and just got it fixed. I didn't even have a password on my account so I had to create a new one with a password because my family uses my account.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Joey*


I had a pasword with 0 characters, and [email protected] didn't like it










You can have the account auto-login if you'd like. Then it will have a password for the things that need a password, but otherwise you'd never notice.

Windows XP

Windows 7


----------



## Joey:)

Ok, thanks for the tip.


----------



## Ordinary_Dream

Hi guys, I started folding a few days ago after downloading the standard client. Quickly added the GPU client and then started thinking about setting up SMP.

The directions from the Stanford site weren't the greatest so looked around and found overclock.net and the brilliant how-to guide for installing SMP. Really impressed by the community and quickly saw the benefits of switching from 0 to 37726, which I did straight away. Joined the forum yesterday and now here I am making my first post after my initial intro!

As you can see my system is fairly modest, but seems to be running fairly well. according to hfm.net I'm currently getting 1343 PPD on the CPU and 1322 PPD on the GPU. The cores currently running are GRO-A3 and GROGPU2 respectively. Does that mean I'm running the best clients/cores for my system? Will I be able to get the bonuses? (Not really sure what that means or how that works anyway).

I'm planing on upgrading and oc'ing my system in the near future, so was hoping I could get some help and advice with that. First I'll be improving the cooling and adding a better PSU, and then hopefully getting a new graphics card not long after that - looking forward to seeing what mid-high range Fermi products have to offer. Next year plan on building a new system, keeping existent one as 24/7 folder/file server/backup.

I'm Looking forward to learning more about [email protected], computing, oc'ing as well as getting to know you all!


----------



## vwgti

Not new, but back at it when I can.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ordinary_Dream* 
Hi guys, I started folding a few days ago after downloading the standard client. Quickly added the GPU client and then started thinking about setting up SMP.

The directions from the Stanford site weren't the greatest so looked around and found overclock.net and the brilliant how-to guide for installing SMP. Really impressed by the community and quickly saw the benefits of switching from 0 to 37726, which I did straight away. Joined the forum yesterday and now here I am making my first post after my initial intro!

As you can see my system is fairly modest, but seems to be running fairly well. according to hfm.net I'm currently getting 1343 PPD on the CPU and 1322 PPD on the GPU. The cores currently running are GRO-A3 and GROGPU2 respectively. Does that mean I'm running the best clients/cores for my system? *Will I be able to get the bonuses?* (Not really sure what that means or how that works anyway).

I'm planing on upgrading and oc'ing my system in the near future, so was hoping I could get some help and advice with that. First I'll be improving the cooling and adding a better PSU, and then hopefully getting a new graphics card not long after that - looking forward to seeing what mid-high range Fermi products have to offer. Next year plan on building a new system, keeping existent one as 24/7 folder/file server/backup.

I'm Looking forward to learning more about [email protected], computing, oc'ing as well as getting to know you all!

















A new folder already completely set up?! I'll be out of a job soon.









But seriously, you're running the best clients/WU you can right now, so well done and welcome to the team.








As for bonuses, once you complete 10 a2/a3 WUs, you start getting bonus points.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vwgti* 
Not new, but back at it when I can.

We'll be right here.


----------



## CULLEN

Finally it seems like my folding is working properly. Now I've got my machine running this 24 / 7 - both cpu and gpu. Thank you zodac for all the help and support!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Will both my GPU and CPU stats get loaded there?


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Finally it seems like my folding is working properly. Now I've got my machine running this 24 / 7 - both cpu and gpu. Thank you zodac for all the help and support!

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726

Will both my GPU and CPU stats get loaded there?


The stanford link only shows you having 1 client. Make sure both clients have the same username and team number, and that link will show you both.

A better way to track your stats is HERE


----------



## aishahriar

Hi everyone,

Just joined overclock.net and got started folding with my new rig









I'm reasonably comfortable with tech terms, but haven't had the time to look into folding before now. My rig is for constant business use, so not actually optimized for 24/7 folding or anything, just looking to contribute as much as I can.

I've been running the gpu2 client mostly, and the occasional windows SMP client. On average the two folding clients run for 8-10 hours a day, and for the past week I've been averaging around 1500-2000 PPD.

Just wanted a feedback if this is what is to be expected given my setup. I know that ATI cards are at a disadvantage, but is there anything I can do to maximize the return?

Btw, here's my stats so far:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502201

Enjoying my time here, great community and fantastic support!

Cheers,
AIS


----------



## GuilT1

I am not new to folding, but I just started back up a couple days ago. I don't game anymore so now my sig rig folds 24-7. My current rank is 270,129, I hope to really climb up the rank.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aishahriar* 
Hi everyone,

Just joined overclock.net and got started folding with my new rig









I'm reasonably comfortable with tech terms, but haven't had the time to look into folding before now. My rig is for constant business use, so not actually optimized for 24/7 folding or anything, just looking to contribute as much as I can.

I've been running the gpu2 client mostly, and the occasional windows SMP client. On average the two folding clients run for 8-10 hours a day, and for the past week I've been averaging around 1500-2000 PPD.

Just wanted a feedback if this is what is to be expected given my setup. I know that ATI cards are at a disadvantage, but is there anything I can do to maximize the return?

Btw, here's my stats so far:

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=502201

Enjoying my time here, great community and fantastic support!

Cheers,
AIS

Hi there.









I'll quote a post I used earlier:

*GPU2 Clients:

*I'll start you off with the GPU client for now. Yes, you can fold on the 5770. You download the client from here (first client in the list). Download/install it, make a shortcut from the install location (C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected]> [email protected]) to the desktop. Rightclick> Properties. In the "Target" field add a space and -forcegpu ati_r700, so it looks like this:

Quote:

~.exe" -forcegpu ati_r700
Run the client, and enter your own username, and team number 37726. You can get a passkey here.

If running the GPU client on an ATI card, use this .reg file to lower CPU usage.

*SMP Clients:*

Get this SMP client (direct link). You'll need to follow this guide to get the client up (the guide doesn't mention the passkey, but enter the one you applied for earlier). You can use this client on any CPU (whether on an x32 or x64 OS); I'll make a note for the i7 afterwards.

You will get bonus-enabled WUs; however, you won't qualify for those WUs until you complete 10 WUs first. After that you'll start rolling in the points.









*HFM.NET - Client Monitoring:*

You now get HFM.NET. Once installed, click Clients> Add a new Client. Go to the following locations for the clients:
SMP - C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected] Windows SMP Client V1.01
GPU2 - C> Users> [Your User]> AppData> Roaming> [email protected]

Now, once all clients are set up, go to File> Save Configuration, and save the config file somewhere out of the way.
Now go to Edit> Preferences> Startup> Under Configuration File, check the box and browse to the config file you saved.

*i7 -bigadv Folding:*

Now, i7 needs a bit more thought to it. When properly set up, it gives the best points for a single piece of hardware, because of the big points bonuses it gets. I would say that 16 hours would barely be enough to complete the WU for the bonuses (faster completion = bigger points bonus). The i7 will need to have HT enabled, and a good OC is recommended. If you think you could folding on that i7 close to 20 hrs a day, check this guide.

Otherwise, the SMP folding would be enough for the i7. You'll finish those WUs off pretty quickly.









That's it, instructions finished. If you have an questions, go ahead and ask.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *GuilT1* 
I am not new to folding, but I just started back up a couple days ago. I don't game anymore so now my sig rig folds 24-7. My current rank is 270,129, I hope to really climb up the rank.

Nice to have you back. If you used to fold, you're probably using the normal SMP client (or maybe even a VMware). Take a look at the guide for the SMP2 WU above; the bonus points make CPU folding much more competitive than it used to be.


----------



## CULLEN

Just a little bit curious.. these are my stats atm. http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...&teamnum=37726 - I find them being incredibly low since my comp has been folding for 2 days now.

Haven't yet figured out how to use the vmware (always something in my way, also a little bit complicated) - anyways, I was thinking, how can I be sure that I'm getting points for both my CPU and GPU folding? What is the difference between WU and Score? Is the CPU WU and GPU the Score?

I assume that zodac will give me the answer as always so thanks zodac..


----------



## zodac

No, it all seems pretty good. The stats here give a more accurate representation of you folding time. You got 4k points just yesterday, so a couple more days and it should look a bit nicer.

To monitor your folding, check the instructions on HFM.NET in the post above.










And you're welcome.


----------



## CULLEN

Alright, nice to know, but can you confirm that both my CPU and GPU are folding and uploading stats?


----------



## zodac

Ahh, sorry, I typed something then deleted it. Your stats on Stanford show 2 active clients; the CPU and GPU clients.









Plus, if you check the EOC stats above, you've had 511s, 384s, and 477s (ATI GPU WUs), and the 12am update had 2,144 points (384 and 1,760; the 1,760 is a CPU WU).


----------



## CULLEN

Thanks man! I'll work on getting the HT to work properly, also I believe that I might be getting my 2nd 5770 or sell the one I've got and go for 5850, seeing that people are getting up to 20-30.000 points per 24hrs make me wanna go higher..


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CULLEN*


Thanks man! I'll work on getting the HT to work properly, also I believe that I might be getting my 2nd 5770 or sell the one I've got and go for 5850, seeing that people are getting up to 20-30.000 points per 24hrs make me wanna go higher..










Most of them either have a few nVidia GPUs, or are folding -bigadv on the i7.


----------



## GuilT1

I tried to install the SMP Client that you link to on page 14, but when I do the command prompt, it rejects my information?

Do I have to follow those directions, the SMP installed to my program files folder and not into my downloads folder?


----------



## zodac

Could you post a screenshot of the error please, so we can see what we're dealing with?


----------



## GuilT1

I hope I did this right. http://img256.imageshack.us/img256/1762/47679826.png


----------



## DeadSkull

Thats odd. Did you enter the incorrect password?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it does look like the password may have been wrong. If it's definitely right, redownload the client from here (the MPICH client, not Deino).


----------



## Cappy71

Folding for OCN


----------



## W4LNUT5

Zodac, you're a folding editor now. Nice! That must've just happened. Congrats


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cappy71*


Folding for OCN


Hi!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Zodac, you're a folding editor now. Nice! That must've just happened. Congrats










A couple of days ago.


----------



## cyanmcleod

he thinks he is special now









nah, any question i have i send to him. he is always willing to help and pretty smart too so i dont think we could get a better editor.


----------



## zodac

Aww...


----------



## Oussal

Well - thought I'd introduce - just started my first folding client. Just starting off with a GPU client on my 5850. HFM.NET says it's doing 5,351 PPD, hopefully that isn't too terrible for an ATI card (and just as hopefully it'll get a nice 'free' bonus whenever the new gpu folding at comes out).
Next plans... get SMP folding setup, and possibly add my previous vid card to this build for more folding (a 8800 GTS).

edit: well that was easier than I thought it would be; SMP is up, followed zodac's easy guide. SMP only showing as like 2.#k PPD - guessing getting 'a1' work instead of the advanced stuff. Either way - got the stuff running, so officially in this crew


----------



## zodac

That's a fairly good score for an ATI card. SMP is a bit low (even for an a1). Did you run the environmental variables?

Welcome to the team though.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









That's a fairly good score for an ATI card. SMP is a bit low (even for an a1). Did you run the environmental variables?


Wish I was getting 5300 on my 5850 :/ But I've had stability issues getting anywhere NEAR 1000 core


----------



## Oussal

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*









That's a fairly good score for an ATI card. SMP is a bit low (even for an a1). Did you run the environmental variables?

Welcome to the team though.










Ya - I ran those variables, did notice that the CPU load went down a little bit when running only the GPU client. The cpu load when running the smp and GPU at same time is 100% on all 4 cores, so it's definitely chugging on something.
I did notice that the client specifically said something about running an a1 thing; and the time on it was 24hours+ to complete for estimated time, guessing that is because its was only 1-2% in. Anyway to checking to make sure I can actually get the 'better' work units? If its really 24+ hours between a1's would suck to just continue to get them over and over and not know until I get a different one that it's working right =)
As for my ATI score - was hoping it'd do ok, have the thing on like a 38% overclock, heh.


----------



## zodac

Nah, no way to force it to download a3 WUs; the reason you're not getting them is because the servers don't have many of them at the moment.


----------



## Oussal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, no way to force it to download a3 WUs; the reason you're not getting them is because the servers don't have many of them at the moment.

Oh ya I knew I couldn't force it - was more curious if there was a way to verify that my client could actually get them, if they were available.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Oussal*


Oh ya I knew I couldn't force it - was more curious if there was a way to verify that my client could actually get them, if they were available.


The only things you need to do is:

-Have a passkey
-Have the -smp and -advmethods flags

Aside from that, it's just playing the waiting game.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## Rasparthe

Just got my first WU completed for Team 37726 but only put up 467 points although took 11hrs on my AMD Quad Core. Normal? (Sure get that all the time...)

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...name=Rasparthe

Couple of questions though,

Is a passkey necessary in order to get the better WU's or just recommended?

How old a computer can still effectively fold? (thinking of this perfectly running 486 in my basement)

Thx


----------



## Magus2727

Rasparthe:
It might take a month of fold one WU on a 486.... dont know how well it would work.
The Points on the Stanford site are different then what every one else talks about on here. alot of people use the HFM.net software to find out their points, and Points Per Day (PPD)

Hello all, I have been folding for about a week... I am running both a GPU2 and a CPU -smp4 client to fold as much as i can, I leave my computer on 24/7 anyways so why not do something usefull.


----------



## momsbasement656

Just started folding with the basic client to start. Looks like I'm doing about 1 unit a day. Just read the multi-core FAQ, looks easy to set up. I guess that would improve my results to 4 units a day! I'll give it a try in the next couple of days.

I assume it's not worth trying to run the GPU client with Radeon 4200 on-motherboard integrated gfx chip? LOL.


----------



## zodac

Here's a guide for the multi-core (SMP) client.









You would be _able_ to fold on that integrated card, but unless it's folding all the time, I think it would struggle to make the deadline. Here's the GPU2 guide if you want to give it a go though.









And if you've started folding, make sure to join the Foldathon (sig).


----------



## rahulsuraj

Started Folding with the basic client from Yesterday. Don't know much about Folding.


----------



## zodac

Get rid of that client; it's giving you horrible points. Switch to the SMP client instead. It uses all cores of your CPU, as well as offering bonus points (after completing an initial 10 WUs), giving a much higher PPD.


----------



## Urkelz Pro

After reading about the Chimp 2010 and March Foldathon events on OCN, I think I am going to go home and give folding a try.


----------



## zodac

A couple guides to help you out then:

SMP Folding
GPU Folding


----------



## Urkelz Pro

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


A couple guides to help you out then:

SMP Folding
GPU Folding











Thanks for the guides! I will get my PC setup for folding when I get home tonight.


----------



## M1A1

Just started folding with my newly built desktop, running GPU and Windows SMP clients. I think my 'TPF' numbers are right in line with my stock hardware so maybe I will let this run a couple days and then try some overclocking this weekend.










Cheers,
Marty


----------



## Ecochamp

Newer to the forums than I am to folding for the team. Roommate got me into folding last month and i decided to join the community and give overclocking a shot. :3


----------



## Interpolation

Your help is really appreciated. Welcome to the team guys.


----------



## keitare

Folded for evga about six months ago just to get a discount in the store. Since it is spring break I finally got a chance to set it all up again. Folding with an i7 920 at 4 ghz and 2 gtx 285's all under water. Right now my graphics cards aren't overclocked. I need to add another 360rad to the loop before I can do that. Hows my ppd look? What does the * mean next to the two GPUs


----------



## CravinR1

I guess I'm not "new" as in first time, but I am new as in just getting back into folding


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *M1A1* 
Just started folding with my newly built desktop, running GPU and Windows SMP clients. I think my 'TPF' numbers are right in line with my stock hardware so maybe I will let this run a couple days and then try some overclocking this weekend.

*snip*

Cheers,
Marty

Hello and welcome to the team.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ecochamp* 
Newer to the forums than I am to folding for the team. Roommate got me into folding last month and i decided to join the community and give overclocking a shot. :3

Hi there.









Make sure you use the SMP client (and use HFM to monitor; included in the guide) as well as GPU2. You should get ~12k PPD with your rig, probably more depending on your OC.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *keitare* 
Folded for evga about six months ago just to get a discount in the store. Since it is spring break I finally got a chance to set it all up again. Folding with an i7 920 at 4 ghz and 2 gtx 285's all under water. Right now my graphics cards aren't overclocked. I need to add another 360rad to the loop before I can do that. Hows my ppd look? What does the * mean next to the two GPUs

*snip*

I see you've already visited the -bigadv thread; nothing more to be said really except move from Fahmon to HFM; Fahmon doesn't include bonus points in it's PPD calculations. There's no single guide for HFM yet, but check the 2nd post in the SMP guide on a quick overview.









Hope you enjoy folding for team 37726.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
I guess I'm not "new" as in first time, but I am new as in just getting back into folding

Hey newbie.


----------



## Sangko

Well, I'm folding at home thanks to Zodac's help







I can only keep folding when my PC isn't being used for work or for gaming so I've been climbing the ranks rather slowly. Still, it's worth it since it's a good cause


----------



## keitare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I see you've already visited the -bigadv thread; nothing more to be said really except move from Fahmon to HFM; Fahmon doesn't include bonus points in it's PPD calculations. There's no single guide for HFM yet, but check the 2nd post in the SMP guide on a quick overview.









Hope you enjoy folding for team 37726.









Did that just as you posted. Even joined the March Foldathon. I will have this pc folding as long as I am not gaming or taking the pc to a lan.


----------



## CravinR1




----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *keitare* 
Did that just as you posted. Even joined the March Foldathon. I will have this pc folding as long as I am not gaming or taking the pc to a lan.

*snip*

Darn you people and you're 40k PPD rigs roaring past me.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 









Shame we can't add images to our sigs.


----------



## CravinR1

I finally got the q6600 folding at 3.2 ghz and my ppd are up to 17K










This weekend, if I don't change my mind, I'm going to be down for a hour or so.

I plan to pull the seagate 7200.10 320x2, raid 0 the wd aaks (blues) 640 and putting the samsung f3 1tb as the backup drive


----------



## keitare

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Darn you people and you're 40k PPD rigs roaring past me.









Yeah but thats with bonus points.







I won't start getting those for another 10 wu. I wish I didn't have to sell my old desktop to pay for tuition or I would have another gtx 260 and c2q q8400 folding 24,7. But damn this computer has turned my room into a sauna I am going to have to go buy some floor fans.


----------



## zodac

Bump for team togetherness.


----------



## keitare

Working on smp folding on my old q8400 and gtx 260 since I can't fold on my i7 till I add another 320 rad.


----------



## Ovlovian

Hi, My name is Robbie and I've been clean and sober from the influence of [email protected] for 6 months now. I'm new to the program but I plan on putting in a lot of hard work here.


----------



## playboy4u2nv

man i got to get me a i7 fast







i make bout 30k ppd in total on 3 rigs. 2ps3's and a laptop


----------



## TheSprunk

Hey, brand new (only about 18 hours since I installed my first client) to this folding thing, pulling about ~6,000 PPD right now in my sig rig, I'm aiming for 10,000


----------



## cyanmcleod

welcome to the team and 10K is a nice place to start.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSprunk* 
Hey, brand new (only about 18 hours since I installed my first client) to this folding thing, pulling about ~6,000 PPD right now in my sig rig, I'm aiming for 10,000









Is that on your CPU or GPU? Because a GTX 280 gets around 8k PPD.

There's guides for both CPU & GPU here.

Welcome to the team.


----------



## TheSprunk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Is that on your CPU or GPU? Because a GTX 280 gets around 8k PPD.

There's guides for both CPU & GPU here.

Welcome to the team.










At that point in time it was both CPU and GPU, I optimized the CPU and am now getting ~2000 PPD as opposed to ~500PPD like before. So now I'm totaling ~8,000PPD. I'm only getting 6,000 PPD out of my GPU though, haven't messed with optimizing it though. The GPU datasheet shows a GTX of similar clock getting around or above ~6000 PPD so I figured it was kosher. Think I can squeeze more out of it? Overclocking is out of the question as it's running 65-70C right now at full bore and I'm not comfortable with it running any hotter. I'm considering replacing it with a GTX285 and getting an aftermarket cooler.... Drivers are 197.15 (beta)

EDIT: Would I get better performance out of the Console GPU2 version as opposed to the Systray (no viewer) version that I'm using now?


----------



## zodac

Well it does depend on the clocks. If it's not OC'd much, then 6/7k (varying with the WU) is about right.

As for the CPU, is HT enabled, and are you monitoring PPD with Fahmon or HFM?


----------



## cyanmcleod

also the older drivers tend to get better PPD for me but that can change alot with different setups.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSprunk*


EDIT: Would I get better performance out of the Console GPU2 version as opposed to the Systray (no viewer) version that I'm using now?


Not particularly. The main advantage of the console client is it is a bit more stable than the system tray version. So if you're getting a lot of client errors unrelated to unstable OCs, switching over to the console client normally sorts those issues out. I don't have those problems, so system tray for me.









And don't watch the viewer. Please.


----------



## TheSprunk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well it does depend on the clocks. If it's not OC'd much, then 6/7k (varying with the WU) is about right.

As for the CPU, is HT enabled, and are you monitoring PPD with Fahmon or HFM?

Yeah HT is enabled, and I'm monitoring them both with HFM. I heard something about Fahmon not reporting bonus or something?







That and the guide recommended HFM so I went with that and seems to serve its purpose quite well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod* 
also the older drivers tend to get better PPD for me but that can change alot with different setups.

I noticed everyone was running 18x.xx drivers, but my 197.15 seems to be running in line with similarly clocked GTX280's according to the GPU PPD database so I'm not worried.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not particularly. The main advantage of the console client is it is a bit more stable than the system tray version. So if you're getting a lot of client errors unrelated to unstable OCs, switching over to the console client normally sorts those issues out. I don't have those problems, so system tray for me.









And don't watch the viewer. Please.









Yeah I heard the viewer causes things to slow down + instabilities lol. I actually went ahead and switched to the console version as I found it more user friendly. I like having a live log in the cmd and as an added bonus I can group the GPU2 and SMP2 tray icons into a single systray icon









Another question. I did a -config launch on the GPU2 client and it asked the same questions as the CPU one, particularly of note is the advanced methods and the CPU usage questions. Do these actually apply or they just there and non functional? If they do work then there is an -advmethods (or -bigadv?) for GPU2?


----------



## zodac

No, there's no need for the -advmethods flag (or -bigadv) for GPU2. The -advmethods flag is a kind of beta request, so when new WUs are initially released by Stanford, you receive them straight away. Not much use for GPU2, since new WUs are released to everyone most of the time.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Brand new to Folding here!

I have the SMP client currently installed on 2 junky machines I have laying around, and the graphical client installed on my sig machine. Sig rig is moving along nicely as I continue to do work on the machine, and the junky machines are well...junky.

One machine has an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ at stock clock, and the other has some Pentium 4 2.8Ghz


----------



## CravinR1

you should install the smp2 on your sig cpu, it only works during idle cycles and shouldn't affect your "work"


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung* 
Brand new to Folding here!

I have the SMP client currently installed on 2 junky machines I have laying around, and the graphical client installed on my sig machine. Sig rig is moving along nicely as I continue to do work on the machine, and the junky machines are well...junky.

One machine has an AMD Athlon 64 x2 4800+ at stock clock, and the other has some Pentium 4 2.8Ghz

Welcome to the team. Glad you decided to join. If you aren't using that i7 24/7 you may look into this guide if you have time to spare.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.









Maybe take a look at this guide for -bigadv folding, and a big points boost on your i7. It requires HT and ~20hrs folding a day though, so only do it if you think you'll be bale to finish within the Preferred deadline. Or else SMP will do fine.


----------



## masustic

have no clue what im doing but im pretty sure im folding for team ocn







just started last month. just wanted to say hey


----------



## zodac

Hi there.

If you're not 100% sure on something, check these guides on how to get the most PPD you can:

SMP
GPU2


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome, masustic. You are indeed folding for OCN, assuming you are using the same name as on here. Glad you decided to join.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CravinR1* 
you should install the smp2 on your sig cpu, it only works during idle cycles and shouldn't affect your "work"

Would the smp2 client working only on idle cycles be more productive then then graphical client running all the time, but only putting a small load on the system?

I'm working on this machine constantly during work hours using it for other calculations and tasks so I don't know how much "idle cycle" I'd have.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrBalll* 
Welcome to the team. Glad you decided to join. If you aren't using that i7 24/7 you may look into this guide if you have time to spare.

I'll keep this in mind for later use. I'm building another i7 machine, and I'm sure I'll be able to run -bigadv folding on that when it is all set up in the next 2 weeks.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Welcome to the team.









Maybe take a look at this guide for -bigadv folding, and a big points boost on your i7. It requires HT and ~20hrs folding a day though, so only do it if you think you'll be bale to finish within the Preferred deadline. Or else SMP will do fine.









Thanks! Like I mentioned above, I'll get to -bigadv folding soon enough! Thanks for your guides on setting up with SMP...those were great!

I may get a GPU client and put my 5850 to work later this afternoon. That's kinda just sitting there doing nothing.


----------



## masustic

right now fahmon says 1031 ppd but it usually says like 300-500? oh well at least im contributing something right lol


----------



## MrBalll

Good luck with your new build, Andy.Yung. Glad to see you will have an i7 folding at some point.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *masustic* 
right now fahmon says 1031 ppd but it usually says like 300-500? oh well at least im contributing something right lol

You probably just got a different WU that is easier on/better for your hardware. Most WU have different PPD outcomes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung* 
Would the smp2 client working only on idle cycles be more productive then then graphical client running all the time, but only putting a small load on the system?

I'm working on this machine constantly during work hours using it for other calculations and tasks so I don't know how much "idle cycle" I'd have. .

Well, the i7 using SMP2 in the background would still get more PPD than the GPU client, so I'd stick with that. ATI GPUs can impact on the CPU PPD at times, so check the ATI section in the GPU2 guide above for info, or post back here for more information.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *masustic* 
right now fahmon says 1031 ppd but it usually says like 300-500? oh well at least im contributing something right lol

If you check the SMP guide I linked above and set that up, you'll be getting closer to 6k PPD on the CPU, and probably 2/3k on the GPUs. You'll also need to switch to HFM, since Fahmon doesn't include bonus points in its calculations.

(You might run into issues with the 2 GPU clients using a lot of CPU power and crippling the SMP PPD. If that happens, post here or in a new thread and we'll talk you through what to do next.







)


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, the i7 using SMP2 in the background would still get more PPD than the GPU client, so I'd stick with that. ATI GPUs can impact on the CPU PPD at times, so check the ATI section in the GPU2 guide above for info, or post back here for more information.










I think we are getting things a little mixed. I'm asking about SMP vs. this client (first link on the page).

I probably shouldn't have even thrown in that line about GPU to confuse everybody


----------



## zodac

Ahh, sorry, I read "graphical" as "graphics". Even easier to solve (unless I made another mistake







).

That client (the standard Unicore client) only uses one core to fold. Using the SMP client, set up for SMP2 WUs, will show a massive increase in points. You shouldn't even notice any performance drop with it folding the background.

*EDIT: *Your link is broken; I assume you meant this?


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, the i7 using SMP2 in the background would still get more PPD than the GPU client, so I'd stick with that. ATI GPUs can impact on the CPU PPD at times, so check the ATI section in the GPU2 guide above for info, or post back here for more information.










Here is the man that knows


----------



## AMD_Freak

These always make me feel like im in a 12 step program , Im a new folder still trying to get things setup like I guess it should be my pc stays running on avg 20-24 hrs a day. Im having a few troubles getting the HFM.net program to run right but ill post that in a new thread.


----------



## zodac

Post whatever issues you've got and we'll do our best to help out.

And welcome to team OCN.


----------



## Furious Porkchop

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Post whatever issues you've got and we'll do our best to help out.

And welcome to team OCN.









My issue is I need more systems.

Can you help me out?

xD


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Furious Porkchop*


My issue is I need more systems.

Can you help me out?

xD


find parts here:

http://www.newegg.com


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CravinR1*


find parts here:

http://www.newegg.com


Or here

http://www.overclock.net/sale-wanted/


----------



## CravinR1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


Or here

http://www.overclock.net/sale-wanted/


in desperation you can try:

http://www.frys.com/template/computerspc

or

http://www.tigerdirect.com/


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Ahh, sorry, I read "graphical" as "graphics". Even easier to solve (unless I made another mistake







).

That client (the standard Unicore client) only uses one core to fold. Using the SMP client, set up for SMP2 WUs, will show a massive increase in points. You shouldn't even notice any performance drop with it folding the background.

*EDIT: *Your link is broken; I assume you meant this?


So if I follow your guide for SMP setup, that will set my machine up for SMP2 WUs?

Sorry, totally new to this and it's a whole new set of lingo to catch onto!


----------



## zodac

Yep, the requirements for SMP2 WUs are the -smp and -advmethods flag (actived in the Advanced Settings section of the guide), then to get the bonuses you need to get a passkey.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Just curious, is there any way to set up the SMP client to run without a Windows password? I've been adding passwords to my machines running SMP, but its kind of annoying for me since I normally don't put passwords on my machines.


----------



## zodac

Don't know if this works, but try it anyway.

Set up the SMP client on a spare user (which has a password). That way the SMP client is installed properly. Since the client runs out of the install location, you can now go back to your normal user and just run a shortcut from that location. It should bypass the need for a password.

I just put in a simple one like '123' though; only takes an extra second to type.


----------



## masustic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hi there.

If you're not 100% sure on something, check these guides on how to get the most PPD you can:

SMP
GPU2











well thanks to your guides i went from 300-500 ppd to 4000 ppd but i can only fold on one gpu for now(only one monitor for now). thanks for the help


----------



## zodac

No worries.









A way out of needing a monitor is to add a -forcegpu ati_r700 flag. I don't know how well it works, but [CyGnus] said the nVidia version did the job for him. Give it a try and see how it goes. You'll also need to add other flags; check the Folding Guides link in my sig for a multi-GPU guide.


----------



## HomeTeam

I just wanted to say hello and thank you to Zodac and serveral others for helping me get setup to fold, both GPU and CPU. I'm planning to go 24/7 with my second PC in a few days, although I'm a little concerned about long term hearing loss from the stock fan on my ASUS 5870. I need a different (quiet) cooling solution for that thing if I'm going to fold on it much.

I've been searching the forums here for a good alternative cooling solution for it, but so far haven't seen what I'm looking for: better cooling, much quieter, allow space/room for future X-fire. If anyone's aware of such a solution please let me know.

Anyway, glad to be folding, plan to be here a long time.


----------



## zodac

Good to have you here.









There's still time to join this month's Foldathon if you're interested.


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
I've been searching the forums here for a good alternative cooling solution for it, but so far haven't seen what I'm looking for: better cooling, much quieter, allow space/room for future X-fire. If anyone's aware of such a solution please let me know.

There's always water cooling.









Welcome and glad to have you on the team.


----------



## MistaBernie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HomeTeam* 
I've been searching the forums here for a good alternative cooling solution for it, but so far haven't seen what I'm looking for: better cooling, much quieter, allow space/room for future X-fire. If anyone's aware of such a solution please let me know.

Liquids a bit extravagant just for gpu cooling I would think. Alot easier to setup an MSI profile and set up a curve on your fan control. Yeah, they get a little loud, but 40% fans keeps my 5850 OC'd to 900/1200 at 60c without an issue folding 24/7...


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

I'm going to start folding today.
Even tho my rig is slow and old, I"d like to know how to fold so when my new rig is built I will already know how to set a pc up to fold. 
maybe my rig won't help a lot but when my new is soon built it will.


----------



## zodac

Well, if that's a P4 with HT, this is the guide you'll need. I'm not sure if your GPU can fold or not (not good with ATI cards), but try this guide and see if it works.


----------



## 3dfxvoodoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, if that's a P4 with HT, :


I wish.
I'm am soon going to have a new rig. I'm just staring on this rig.


----------



## Shev7chenko

I just started folding with the OCN team although I have folded since the PS3 was able to.

I have not touched my PS3 Since BFBC2 came out and therefore starting today my PS3 will be folding 24/7 until I decide to play something on it again.(who knows when that will be...GOW3 maybe?)

I am currently waiting for Fermi to drop (See what ATI does with pricing) and I guess I might as well wait for Thubans to release until I build a new PC.


----------



## ali7up

hello all, i just started folding today on my work and home computer.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *3dfxvoodoo* 
I wish.
I'm am soon going to have a new rig. I'm just staring on this rig.

If it's not HT, you don't want to follow that guide; only multi-core CPUs will be bale to finish those WUs.

Check the *●---Simple CPU client---●* section in this guide instead.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ali7up* 
hello all, i just started folding today on my work and home computer.

Hey there. Have you set up -bigadv on your i7 (or decided to just use the SMP client), or do you have any questions about configuring your clients for the best PPD?


----------



## tlkamps

Hey everyone going to start folding tonight once I get my system set up tonight. Can't wait. Going to be using a Phenom II 720X3 BE and 2 HD4850s in addition to my sig rig on a partial basis.

My only question would be what clients do you recommend me to use? I was looking through the list and couldn't really make sense of the best one for me.


----------



## zodac

Check the Essential Threads, for the SMP client and GPU2 client. There's also a Multi-GPU guide for your 4850s which you can go through.


----------



## doritos93

Hey guys, Been folding for about 2-3 weeks now. I really love the idea of being able to use my computer to do some good in the world









Just one question. FaHmon isn't working for me. I entered two clients and they point to 
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] and C:\\Program Files (x86)\\[email protected]\\[email protected] and I'm getting an N/A for stats. What am I missing?


----------



## zodac

Something I should mention here. You're using the standard Unicore client for the CPU. Instead, use the SMP Client. It gives better PPD, uses all cores and after completing 10 WU, you start getting bonus points too.









The guide also has instructions for HFM (similar to Fahmon). It's preferred for SMP folding since Fahmon doesn't calculate bonus PPD.

If you want to stick with Fahmon and your (inefficient







) CPU client, you can see the client locations here (the locations are the same for HFM).


----------



## doritos93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Something I should mention here. You're using the standard Unicore client for the CPU. Instead, use the SMP Client. It gives better PPD, uses all cores and after completing 10 WU, you start getting bonus points too.









The guide also has instructions for HFM (similar to Fahmon). It's preferred for SMP folding since Fahmon doesn't calculate bonus PPD.

If you want to stick with Fahmon and your (inefficient







) CPU client, you can see the client locations here (the locations are the same for HFM).


Haha, thank you very much for this information. I spent little time reading up and just installed what the homepage offered me.

I wondered why I was getting a smaller amount of points per WU as compared to others. Is my failure to use the right client related to this?

Thanks again!

EDIT: Btw, am I doing everything okay in terms of GPU? I installed the GPU2 client, I have 1 4890. 
Also the other two machines I fold on are single cores. Would the Unicore client be good enough for them or should I use SMP as well?


----------



## Schoat333

Hey guys, I've been folding for about two days now.

I see how this can get addicting now.









The guides on this site are great. I was able to get both GPU's, and the SMP client, running on my sig rig. I only had a few minor problems with getting both cards running (forgot to add the -gpu 1 target line for the 9600gt), but overall I was able to figure it out from the guides.

Working on getting my 10 WU's, from smp, so I can start getting bonus points. My ppd estimates from HFM are 17-20k once the bonus points start.

I look forward to contributing to the OC.net team. Thanks for all the great info!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Schoat333 welcome to the team, if you have any doubt in anything just post it in our forum and we will reply pretty quick


----------



## masustic

so i finally sucessfully set up both my gpu's but my smp client went from 9min tpf to 17 min tpf. is this bad?


----------



## [CyGnus]

that is because you have an ati card set the flag in the SMP to smp -3 that leaves 1 core for the card to fold but see zodacs sig for better info


----------



## masustic

ill give it a shot thanks


----------



## masustic

it worked! tpf is now even lower than before 7:39 tpf.... +1


----------



## Almogavar

Folding since January on my sig rig that I built over the holidays (and steadily improved since). This is my first build and it was originally going to be a Flight Simulator rig - but I've wound up doing more folding than flying.

I've been folding along with the GPU client and various Linux clients via VMWare Player and VMWare Workstation. But, I'm not quite sure I'm folding to the best advantage. For example, my VMWare Player 3.0.0 settings says 4 cores max but the -bigadv advice I see in the forums says go -smp 7 or -smp 8. Are there Player/Linuxes out there that will use 8 cores? If so, how can I get it?

My VMWare Workstation Linuxes topped out at 4 cores also.

Regards and thanks for any insights.
RT


----------



## zodac

Here's the guide for -bigadv folding; the VMware Player (v3.0.0) supports 8 cores, but the newer one only supports 4. The guide has links to the player you want.


----------



## JohnDProb

im new im new!!! ok in the aspect my computer has only been folding for about 3 weeks al together....


----------



## zodac

And you've already got your postbit.


----------



## Fooxz

Still working on getting two more computers up and running, one is an old dell with a weak celeron, and the other a emachine with a stronger celeron, but hey, they are worth something









screenshot from my main computer, thats running the SMP and GPU (The Master)










Main: sig rig
MuzakPyrate: cheap AMD 740 chipset board with 2GB ram and AMD 5200 not overclocked (yet)
Emac: Emachine i use as a DVR, and now folding! 3.0 P4 and 2.5 gigs of ram, 6800video card

Just a quick question, from what you see here, does my stuff look ok? im mainly talking about PPD, i had no idea what to expect, so i dont really know if any tweaking is needed.
Also: is the 6800 worth GPUing on?

(Ignore problem of main SMP not having correct user id, i just corrected that before going to bed







)

Glad to be folding for team Overclock.net!


----------



## thebigrobbyrob

Well, I guess i should post here first.... Just started folding yesterday on my ancient linux laptop!!! Ill soon be folding on my sig rig on a linux partition. Then ill get 2 more bench systems going shortly after (one with a AMD 3800+ cpu and one with a PhII 555 BE). cant wait till everything is fully up and running!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Hello and welcome to the addiction lol!


----------



## adizz

will start to fold as soon as I get my 8800 gts tomorrow!


----------



## iamtheonlystevo

I joined OCN in December 09, but have only recently started folding full time. I keep my "server" ([email protected], 9600gt) folding 24/7 and my gaming rig (sig rig) folds part time, mainly while it's just on for Hulu. I have Athlon 7750BE/8800gts SLI rig waiting for a bracket for my waterblock, then it will be folding full time during the Chimps Challenge. Not sure what my average PPD are yet, but I'm hoping to see close to 30k ppd with all 3 rigs running!


----------



## SSJSteve

Hi i am new to folding. If OCN has a team how do i join it


----------



## zodac

Follow these two guides:

SMP (CPU) Folding
GPU Folding

Then sign up for the April Foldathon, and especially sign up for the 2010 Chimp Challenge.









Let me know if you need any more help.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SSJSteve* 
Hi i am new to folding. If OCN has a team how do i join it

Here is an excellent guide to help you:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html


----------



## _CH_Skyline_

Hey all! Just started folding this week, both SMP and GPU(s) on my sig rig. I also signed up for the Chimp Challenge.


----------



## zodac

Yay for new folders!


----------



## Speedster159

Really new just started yesterday on one computer and planning to start another on other computer if i just know how.


----------



## jemping

just started umm.. two days ago, and up and running now


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Speedster159*


Really new just started yesterday on one computer and planning to start another on other computer if i just know how.


Oh, we'll tell you.


----------



## Halefor

Hey there, figured I would drop a post to introduce myself to the folders here.

Been folding on my sigrig for a month or two now, recently added a laptop to up my PPD slightly, no GPU client yet on either. Tried but couldn't work it on my 5770, yet, and the laptop I plan to do in a couple days.


----------



## Iggy0828

Hello everyone. I just started folding yesterday and actually went and bought a better GPU to do this. It's a great cause and I'm glad to be a part of it.


----------



## zodac

Nice to have you both join us.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Halefor* 
Hey there, figured I would drop a post to introduce myself to the folders here.

Been folding on my sigrig for a month or two now, recently added a laptop to up my PPD slightly, no GPU client yet on either. Tried but couldn't work it on my 5770, yet, and the laptop I plan to do in a couple days.

Check the "ATi Users" section of the GPU guide. It shows the flag you need to add to fold on the 5 series GPUs.


----------



## Volcom13

Getting a GTX 295 in about 2 weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## zodac

I can't wait either.


----------



## Volcom13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I can't wait either.









4870X2 isn't pulling much out so the GTX 295 should do some good.


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## LightSpeedIII

I started folding a week or so ago, just stopping in to say hello


----------



## PinkPenguin

Nice to see all the new faces/folders joining up! Welcome all to the addiction.


----------



## colin niloc

Just got setup today thanks to all the guides and helpful people around here.
So far I have my sig rig and PS3 runnin now. I plan on having a few more GPU's running before the chimp challenge.


----------



## zodac




----------



## kiwwanna

Figure I say hello, hello, I'm kiwwanna nice to meet you. I Started folding first time a week ago now.. Got plenty of help setting up thanks to most everyone. Just finnished today my first -bigadv, I was waiting to start workin on one untill I got my ram upgrade. I folded a week straight with GPU and small wu's to only get 65000 points and in under 2 days with -big got 63000 points for 1 wu







Guesse I know which I'll stick with.

But ya Its interesting folding and trying to figure out ways to get better performance..
Glad theres so many here willing to help and post.


----------



## mypcisugly

welcome to the fold


----------



## zodac

Bump for Folding newbies. We don't bite.


----------



## jck

Welcome to folding to all the new folks, welcome back to all those coming back, and hello to everyone here!

Keep it rollin!


----------



## zodac

^^

That's jck. He believes in poop-power, in case you were wondering about the avatar.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
^^

That's jck. He believes in poop-power, in case you were wondering about the avatar.









And if you're wondering why I believe in poop power....

Technology section article on how the UK wants to catch methane from poop for renewable power

Yes, it's renewable power...but...well...it's not necessarily green









Just think...renewable power...and we can FOLD with it!









Aw yeah. Folding is addicting.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Lol yeah just started today.... My main comp's CPU is getting RMA'd atm...
just wondering if it was worth running the GPU client on this laptop I'm using....
it's a 8600M GT


----------



## zodac

Any folding is worth it.









Here's the guide you'll need to get set up, and welcome to team 37726.


----------



## Tha_Real_Smurf

Lol thanks I'll do that now


----------



## r3v3r3nd

Hey guys, been lurking around here for about two months or so and decided to start folding. So far so good!


----------



## LiLChris

Started this week!

Going to try and get my old PC to fold while its night, during the day its too hot in miami and it will fry it.









Also trying to buy a 9800gtx+ to add for folding while i save up for my main card.


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome to the fold, LilChris. Good to have you and good luck getting that 9800gtx+. Should be a nice folder when you get it.


----------



## notdeadyet

Hey guys! I started folding last month with one of my two 5770s... I'm selling both and then buying some Nvidias for better PPD


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome, notdeadyet. Sounds like a good idea to me. Any idea what you plan on buying?


----------



## mike44njdevils

Hey gang, I just started last night (and, IMO am only 50% of the way there...blasted GPU client issues).

Anywho, I'm folding for OCNChimpin, trundling along at around 5k PPD. The rig is my sig rig; it's my everyday rig, so I'm happy with anything I can contribute.


----------



## MrBalll

Good to have you on board, mike. Thanks for the contribution.


----------



## zodac

HI!


----------



## mike44njdevils

w00t officially up and running, 11k+ PPD with combined SMP and GPU clients.

In the process of OC'ing the 9800GT....maybe we'll get 'er to 12k....


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mike44njdevils* 
w00t officially up and running, 11k+ PPD with combined SMP and GPU clients.

In the process of OC'ing the 9800GT....maybe we'll get 'er to 12k....


good job


----------



## chriskaz

Hey guys just started folding yesterday. Thought I would say hi.
Also right now im running -smp with my sig rig. Should I be running that?


----------



## zodac

Yep, that's what you need. You did follow this guide, right?

And use this guide for the GPU.


----------



## chriskaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yep, that's what you need. You did follow this guide, right?

And use this guide for the GPU.










Yup sure did, was just alittle confused with the smp concept but I will read into it more.

Just rummaged together an athlon 64 and other spare parts (only other gpu is a 7900gt and can't get both clients to run







), so that makes 2 up and running, going to go do my ps3 now, and hopefully my i7 will be here before chimp challenge.

Heres a pic of my results


----------



## Danny_B

Hello! New folder here! (I think







)

I've only recently looked into what 'folding' actually was, and decided to definitely get going on this! Should be a great experience, with a little bit of competition thrown in as I can see with all these challenges and leader boards!

So I have downloaded the client and I entered my name and team number. I haven't even touched it but it looks like it is doing something? I need to look into all the guides a bit more to exactly find out how i'm doing lol. I also set up my PS3 to start folding, and as well entered in the info.


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome, Danny. These guides will get you what you need. They also have details on how to monitor your clients.

CPU
GPU


----------



## kRze.baLLiN!

Hey all, so today is my first day of [email protected] I've read a lot of guides and got some help from zodac and I have my first 2 clients set up.

I think my only question for now is; how do I turn it off correctly? I turn off my PC every night so I wanted to know how is the best way to pause my WU so I don't lose it and I can start it up the next day from where it left off.

From what I understand I don't need to turn off the GPU client in a certain way, I can just close it and it will be fine, but the SMP client is a little more trickier.

Here's a SS of my setup.. everything is stock atm. Let me know if you see something wrong..


----------



## Valafar

I have only recently started folding myself, two days to be exact. Spend a good deal of time here on this site and since my comp is on 24/7 I figured I might as well get into the folding scene and help out. Got my sig rig running smp and gpu2 and my laptop running smp as well. I'm getting 5.5k ppd total. My Q9550 is really low only pulling 1225 ppd which is really low from others I have seen. I have set up smp to use the first 3 cores and gpu2 to use the 4th core. Even with 4 cores and gpu2 disabled I was only getting 1.5k ppd. My gpu is pulling over 5k ppd. My laptop is only pulling 288 ppd, but its only an amd x2 turion @2.1ghz.
Anyway going to be running 24/7 and have already signed up for the OCN chimpin for may 5th.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Hey all, so today is my first day of [email protected] I've read a lot of guides and got some help from zodac and I have my first 2 clients set up.

I think my only question for now is; how do I turn it off correctly? I turn off my PC every night so I wanted to know how is the best way to pause my WU so I don't lose it and I can start it up the next day from where it left off.

From what I understand I don't need to turn off the GPU client in a certain way, I can just close it and it will be fine, but the SMP client is a little more trickier.

Here's a SS of my setup.. everything is stock atm. Let me know if you see something wrong..

For stock, that looks fine.

To turn it off, doubleclick the [email protected] icon in the system tray (the one that was minimised by TrayIt!) to bring the SMP client to the desktop. Now close it, either closing the window with 'X' as you normally would, or by pressing CTRL+C.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valafar* 
I have only recently started folding myself, two days to be exact. Spend a good deal of time here on this site and since my comp is on 24/7 I figured I might as well get into the folding scene and help out. Got my sig rig running smp and gpu2 and my laptop running smp as well. I'm getting 5.5k ppd total. My Q9550 is really low only pulling 1225 ppd which is really low from others I have seen. I have set up smp to use the first 3 cores and gpu2 to use the 4th core. Even with 4 cores and gpu2 disabled I was only getting 1.5k ppd. My gpu is pulling over 5k ppd. My laptop is only pulling 288 ppd, but its only an amd x2 turion @2.1ghz.
Anyway going to be running 24/7 and have already signed up for the OCN chimpin for may 5th.

Just to check, are you using HFM? And what's the project number of the WU?


----------



## Valafar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just to check, are you using HFM? And what's the project number of the WU?

yes, I am using HFM, tried Fahmon as well, but they both report the same. Project number is 6050. Set affinity on first three cores and all show full load.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Valafar* 
yes, I am using HFM, tried Fahmon as well, *but they both report the same*. Project number is 6050. Set affinity on first three cores and all show full load.

Ok, that means HFM isn't showing bonus points. Check this picture, and make sure "Calculate Bonus PPD and Credit" is checked:










Otherwise, check the "Preferred Deadline" of the WU, and the ETA (of completion). If HFM thinks the WU will finish after the Pref. Deadline, you get no bonus points, so the PPD drops.


----------



## Valafar

Aaah, I see now. That was it. Up to 7k on Q9550 now. Pumping out 11k ppd total. Thanks.


----------



## zodac

Just so you know, you won't get the bonus points until you've completed 10 SMP WUs first. But after that it's plain sailing. And if you got the passkey from Mort for OCNChimpin, that one has already qualified for bonuses.


----------



## Valafar

I don't have the passkey for that yet. Should I be using that one in place of my own passkey outside of the competition?


----------



## zodac

Well, you use your own passkey when folding under your name. But when we switch to OCNChimpin, use the passkey Mort gave you. if you don't have one yet, send him a PM.


----------



## Valafar

Okay, will do and thanks again for the help, much appreciated.


----------



## zodac

No prob.


----------



## DoubleK

Down with Maximum PC (just kidding dudes, renewed my subscription) I want to be oc'd like mad on air and am thinking of water sports in the future and you chumps do not devote enough print to overclockin'.









Used to fold for Team 4 way back in the day before I ran a pos 7950gx2










Glad to be here 4 the challenge!!


----------



## hometoast

I'm not new, but never introduced myself.

Hi!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DoubleK* 
Down with Maximum PC (just kidding dudes, renewed my subscription) I want to be oc'd like mad on air and am thinking of water sports in the future and you chumps do not devote enough print to overclockin'.









Used to fold for Team 4 way back in the day before I ran a pos 7950gx2









Glad to be here 4 the challenge!!

Gald to have you here.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *hometoast* 
I'm not new, but never introduced myself.

Hi!

Hi!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hometoast*


I'm not new, but never introduced myself.

Hi!


----------



## Baldy

Sup peeps.


----------



## hometoast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*












hahah.. that's a riot.


----------



## 123598

Just started folding on my gpu!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nootcakes*


Just started folding on my gpu!


Hi there, welcome to the team.

Take a look at the Chimp Challenge thread; we'd love to have you join us.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Just started recently, I'm folding with:

My PS3.
My sig rig, which I'll soon get better cooling for and take to 4.0GHz.
4 Dells with Pentium 4 3.0GHz.

Hope these can boost my scores and help OCN reach above #9 and get to the top!


----------



## zodac

You sir, have been misinformed. We are 8th!

(I'm sure you were reading Stanford's page; it counts people who haven't signed up for a team as a team itself.)

Good to have you join the team though. Let us know if you need a hand.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let us know if you need a hand.










Thanks... I think I might actually be confused with something. My E8400 appears to be under-performing in [email protected] I'm not physically at my PC now, I've been remotely connecting to check on it.

Am I supposed to run 2 instances of [email protected]? (Because I am) In the options for [email protected] I set CPU usage all the way up and checked that box that doesn't lock cores. Is there anything I'm doing wrong?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*


Thanks... I think I might actually be confused with something. My E8400 appears to be under-performing in [email protected] I'm not physically at my PC now, I've been remotely connecting to check on it.

Am I supposed to run 2 instances of [email protected]? (Because I am) In the options for [email protected] I set CPU usage all the way up and checked that box that doesn't lock cores. *Is there anything I'm doing wrong?*


Yes, I think so. you're using the first client you saw on the Stanford site right? The most efficient client for your CPU would be the SMP client. We have a guide for it here.


----------



## xd_1771

Just started; folding on my GPU so far







. ~5.6k PPD; ist hat good for an OC'ed GTS 250?
Also joined for the Chimpin contest (after realizing the amount of prizes increased significantly







)


----------



## SniperXX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
Just started; folding on my GPU so far







. ~5.6k PPD; ist hat good for an OC'ed GTS 250?
Also joined for the Chimpin contest (after realizing the amount of prizes increased significantly







)

Welcome to the team. Thats a good amount for a GTS 250 from what I remember. Also, since its overclocked, keep an eye on it. Folding can be brutal on overclocks, the slightest instability will cause it to End Unit Early (aka stop).


----------



## MrBalll

Hey and welcome to folding. Good to see more and more people joining everyday. PPD sounds about right. Thanks for your contribution.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SniperXX* 
Welcome to the team. Thats a good amount for a GTS 250 from what I remember. Also, since its overclocked, keep an eye on it. Folding can be brutal on overclocks, the slightest instability will cause it to End Unit Early (aka stop).

Though the higher ambient temperatures lately have required somewhat higher fan speed than what I run in the winter, my GTS 250 is fully tested and stressed.
Do you know the site where you can get your personal folding stats (i.e. how many points)?


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xd_1771* 
Though the higher ambient temperatures lately have required somewhat higher fan speed than what I run in the winter, my GTS 250 is fully tested and stressed.
Do you know the site where you can get your personal folding stats (i.e. how many points)?

here you go http://www.extremeoverclocking.com
just look for your folding name


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mypcisugly*


here you go http://www.extremeoverclocking.com
just look for your folding name










Just found it; though the stats aren't quite useful as of yet... hmm, we'll see








Also, HFM.NET values have changed and it would seem that I get around 6.2k ppd now compared to yesterday when I just started...


----------



## zodac

6.2k? Is that GPU _and_ CPU?


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


6.2k? Is that GPU _and_ CPU?


Nope, just on the GPU; HFM.net varies the value between 5.8k and 6.2k, depending on whether I'm doing something else or not. I usually get 6.2k when I'm not doing anything else.


----------



## zodac

No, that's fine. It should be double that if you were on CPU and GPU.


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, that's fine. It should be double that if you were on CPU and GPU.

I can imagine that, since the GTS 250 and x4 965 are about the same in terms of transistors and overall computing power.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Been folding for a while now. Currently running on a 4670 and now a PS3








Only thing is, does the PS3 have to complete a WU before its counted on the "Active client" list?


----------



## zodac

Hi.









And yes it would.


----------



## TJBv3

Hello everyone! I've been a member of this site for quite a while now but haven't posted much. I usually just read the news and go to members for help when I have computer problems. I love the site and I think I'm going to contribute more often now. I saw today that the Chimp Challenge was starting up again and thought why not? Unfortunately my brand spankin new 480 gtx doesnt work with the folding software yet and even if the client gets updated so it can, it wont count in the CC







So i got my 4 year old e6600 pumping out as much as it can. It's only about 2.6k PPD but hey, it's better than nothing haha. Good luck OCN and happy folding!


----------



## xd_1771

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TJBv3* 
Hello everyone! I've been a member of this site for quite a while now but haven't posted much. I usually just read the news and go to members for help when I have computer problems. I love the site and I think I'm going to contribute more often now. I saw today that the Chimp Challenge was starting up again and thought why not? Unfortunately my brand spankin new 480 gtx doesnt work with the folding software yet and even if the client gets updated so it can, it wont count in the CC







So i got my 4 year old e6600 pumping out as much as it can. It's only about 2.6k PPD but hey, it's better than nothing haha. Good luck OCN and happy folding!









Welcome to the world of Folding!








2.6k PPD from an e6600 doesn't seem so bad (though -bigadv may or may not bump it up).
Also, it seems that when my screen is turned off folding PPD increases to 7k on my GTS 250 alone! CPU PPD increases as well


----------



## veblen

Hi all, been a member here for a while and decided to help out with the Chimp Challenge. Being a first-time folder, I just installed the GPU on my work PC (8800GT) and am familiarizing myself with the configuration process before installing it on my main PC at home (GTX 285 SLI) and secondary PC (GTX 260 SLI).

Am having some trouble with setting up the CPU client though, it keeps saying "Error: Could not extract core". Work PC is an E6300 (ancient version), have a Q9550 and Q6600 waiting to go at home if I can manage to figure out how to properly configure the client.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *veblen* 
Hi all, been a member here for a while and decided to help out with the Chimp Challenge. Being a first-time folder, I just installed the GPU on my work PC (8800GT) and am familiarizing myself with the configuration process before installing it on my main PC at home (GTX 285 SLI) and secondary PC (GTX 260 SLI).

Am having some trouble with setting up the CPU client though, it keeps saying "Error: Could not extract core". Work PC is an E6300 (ancient version), have a Q9550 and Q6600 waiting to go at home if I can manage to figure out how to properly configure the client.

Restart the client after 5/6 attemps. If that doesn't work (after a couple of tries), reinstall the client.


----------



## MrBalll

Hey there, veblen, and welcome to the project. If you continue to have errors be sure to search and if no results turn up go ahead and make yourself a topic and we can help you from there. With all that hardware you have you will be lending a mighty big hand to us. Thanks for your contribution and good luck setting everything up.


----------



## veblen

Thanks for the welcome, zodac and MrBalll. I got the CPU client to work! Will put the other two home PCs to work when I get back.


----------



## DoubleK

Sahweet! Welcome 2 the team Veblen!


----------



## trentiles

I just found this site a few days ago and really love the community here. I just put together my new rig listed in my sig and I figured I should start folding.

I remember doing some folding back around 2001 I believe and boy how things have changed. Things have gotten pretty complicated and intense. I wanted to get started tonight but it looks like I have a lot of reading to do to figure out how all of this works and how to be optimize things. So hopefully tomorrow I will be up and running.


----------



## Ruckol1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trentiles*


I just found this site a few days ago and really love the community here. I just put together my new rig listed in my sig and I figured I should start folding.

I remember doing some folding back around 2001 I believe and boy how things have changed. Things have gotten pretty complicated and intense. I wanted to get started tonight but it looks like I have a lot of reading to do to figure out how all of this works and how to be optimize things. So hopefully tomorrow I will be up and running.


It's pretty simple man- make a thread asking basic questions and people will link you to help.


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trentiles* 
I wanted to get started tonight but it looks like I have a lot of reading to do to figure out how all of this works and how to be optimize things. So hopefully tomorrow I will be up and running.

It is so simple a caveman can do it!

Follow this great guide:

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...p-smp-cpu.html

Skip trayit, you do not really need it and can always add it later. Honestly it is ten minutes tops! You can even do hfm.net tommorrow! It is only a monitoring tool.


----------



## KZISME

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kRze.baLLiN!* 
Hey all, so today is my first day of [email protected] I've read a lot of guides and got some help from zodac and I have my first 2 clients set up.

I think my only question for now is; how do I turn it off correctly? I turn off my PC every night so I wanted to know how is the best way to pause my WU so I don't lose it and I can start it up the next day from where it left off.

From what I understand I don't need to turn off the GPU client in a certain way, I can just close it and it will be fine, but the SMP client is a little more trickier.

Here's a SS of my setup.. everything is stock atm. Let me know if you see something wrong..









Fold for OCNChimpin


----------



## Grillz9909

My PPD is kinda low
But I got it going


----------



## asabaraba

I've just started folding with the CPU too


----------



## zodac

Very nice; it great to have you join us.


----------



## W4LNUT5

If you disable windows aero, you might see the ppd increase


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *W4LNUT5*


If you disable windows aero, you might see the ppd increase


I only got *huge* lags.


----------



## Painstouch

Greets!

Might as well introduce my humble PPD contribution towards the Cause.

Wanted to be part of the OCN folders for some time now (ever since I joined actually) and this year's Challenge is a perfect reason to get it going.

Sure, CPU is weak, really weak, but to be honest, GPU's production is sufficient reason alone to get higher monthly bill.

THE ONLY thing that keeps me back is the noise the fans. But I hope, someone somewhere will sell me the Reserator 1 v2 cooler. Someday.










That be all, let the Cause prevail!


----------



## W4LNUT5

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I only got *huge* lags.










I was lagging until I turned off my rocket dock. Seems it depended on some aero features.


----------



## xd_1771

Aero off, effects off, screen off, everything 100% (the settings I use for overnight folding), depending on the WU I can get as much as 15k PPD from both CPU and GPU


----------



## Craigz0rz

Hi guys! Folding here for the first time, unfortunately I missed out on the chimp challenge, but now I'm here to help OCN pass TSC Russia







Running the SMP and GPU2 client


----------



## zodac

Hey there.









You might have missed the CC, but we're still in battle here.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey,

some of you might have seen me at some of the topics around the cc.
I started folding right in the middle of the cc. 
Had a lot of fun and decided to continue this, for a few reasons: I like it more than gaming, cause i can enjoy the forums while doing it, and i want to help a lot of humans in trouble. 
A few family members died from cancer, and a few had a hard fight, but survived. 
When i think about my life i hope the last thing i will get is something like that. So its not only for others but also for myselve, making sure everyone can get the help they need.

My setup:
Currently im folding at my sig rig. With my current settings it produces about 13k ppd. Both my cpu and my gpu can get clocked a lot higher, but therse not much time to do that.
Im also working on a dedicated folding pc, so my sig rig can rest in the night and if im at work. The folding pc will have a 3ghz p4 with a voltmodded gts250. Im having some problems with that rig though, bsod's etc, high cpu temps with a good cooler and so on.

But if things go like planned i will have a dedicated folding pc up and running next week, and my sig rig if im at home.

Thanks for the support with some good faq's and some guides








Keep up the good work, and fold on!


----------



## horrorbuff

just started folding today wish me luck...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


just started folding today wish me luck...


goodluck








you'll get some nice points at your cpu, and that gpu will do better than mine too i guess, though im not sure about that


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


goodluck








you'll get some nice points at your cpu, and that gpu will do better than mine too i guess, though im not sure about that










do i need to set my gpu to fold or is it already folding ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Hey,

some of you might have seen me at some of the topics around the cc.
I started folding right in the middle of the cc. 
Had a lot of fun and decided to continue this, for a few reasons: I like it more than gaming, cause i can enjoy the forums while doing it, and i want to help a lot of humans in trouble. 
A few family members died from cancer, and a few had a hard fight, but survived. 
When i think about my life i hope the last thing i will get is something like that. So its not only for others but also for myselve, making sure everyone can get the help they need.

My setup:
Currently im folding at my sig rig. With my current settings it produces about 13k ppd. Both my cpu and my gpu can get clocked a lot higher, but therse not much time to do that.
Im also working on a dedicated folding pc, so my sig rig can rest in the night and if im at work. The folding pc will have a 3ghz p4 with a voltmodded gts250. Im having some problems with that rig though, bsod's etc, high cpu temps with a good cooler and so on.

But if things go like planned i will have a dedicated folding pc up and running next week, and my sig rig if im at home.

Thanks for the support with some good faq's and some guides








Keep up the good work, and fold on!


Oh yeah, pretty easy to remember the non-Americans.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


do i need to set my gpu to fold or is it already folding ?


No, you'll need to install another client for that:

GPU Guide (Pay special attention to the "ATi Users" section)

Then you'll need to use this guide, so your GPU doesn't cripple your CPU PPD.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


do i need to set my gpu to fold or is it already folding ?


you'll have to install the gpu client. 
Im not sure which one you should get, but at least i have a link for you









GPU
CPU

Beat me to it...xD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh yeah, pretty easy to remember the non-Americans.










hehe, i hope my english isnt that bad....xD


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


you'll have to install the gpu client. 
Im not sure which one you should get, but at least i have a link for you









GPU
CPU

Beat me to it...xD

hehe, i hope my english isnt that bad....xD


 installed gpu client and it says my 5970 is not supported


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


installed gpu client and it says my 5970 is not supported


Look at my post, I made a note.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, i hope my english isnt that bad....xD


Not at all. I just notice when someone has a location outside of the US and Canada.


----------



## DoubleK

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


hehe, i hope my english isnt that bad....xD


Hardly! Your English is better then 50% of underachieving American youth!

By any accord, WeLcOmE AbOaRd!

I would have done white in honor of our flags Bastiaan but you can't display white on rice


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not at all. I just notice when someone has a location outside of the US and Canada.










Pfieuw, nice to hear that...








You are not far away though, if i get myselve a boat i could pay you a visit ^^ xD

btw, i tried to quote your second post twice, didnt think of the option you might add the second post to the first one and remove the second one...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *DoubleK*


Hardly! Your English is better then 50% of underachieving American youth!

By any accord, WeLcOmE AbOaRd!

I would have done white in honor of our flags Bastiaan but you can't display white on rice










Thanx







(and fixed xD)


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Look at my post, I made a note.









Not at all. I just notice when someone has a location outside of the US and Canada.










 i can't edit target path its greyed out ?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *horrorbuff*


i can't edit target path its greyed out ?


In that case, go to the install location (C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected]> [email protected]), make a shortcut of the [email protected] file, then you can edit the properties of _that_ shortcut.


----------



## horrorbuff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


In that case, go to the install location (C> Program Files (x86)> [email protected]> [email protected]), make a shortcut of the [email protected] file, then you can edit the properties of _that_ shortcut.


 thanks im stuck on saving config ....

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## BackToTheZebra

Hello everyone, I joined OCN originally when I built my rig looking for help, but to be completely honest computers never really interested me much so I sort of fell by the wayside. I came back when I got the PM that I interpreted as OCN wanting more folders for their folding team which coincided with my previous team dissolving not so long ago (been folding on my own, essentially). So I figured why not come back for the sake of folding. Its computer related, but for a cause I can get behind and can shove my reluctant (limited by comparison) knowledge of computers to use and to the side.

I'm here to fold for the team permanently. I'm running my GTX260 which has about 10% overclock over stock (actually the 260 FTW is what I have, EVGA overclocked on shipment by about 10%.. so 20%) and my E8500 processor running at stock speeds (because my heatsink sucks







).

Should probably note I achieved 50k points on my own on processor alone; I didn't realize that GPU was incredibly more efficient (at least in my case) and was a bit paranoid of burning it out.. but I don't really use it for anything else so tonight I loaded up the GPU client (and finished a 353 unit in a tiny fraction of the time my CPU is finishing a 150 unit). If it burns, it burns. I'll buy two more, they're cheaper now.

Hiya. Again.

Edit: Am now folding on my two netbooks as well. I suspect they'll finish a WU each per week. >.>


----------



## zodac

Hey there.









Welcome to the team.


----------



## DoubleK

Welcome!


----------



## hometoast

Welcome! And zodac... <3 Haley...


----------



## mrwesth

I've been folding about 2 years... which is new compared to some!

Plus, I stopped folding after moving a lot last year and just started back recently.

Alas, I need to put a new 20 in my breaker and run a dedicated outlet for my folding machines/window a/c in the new house. Problem is it's a 2 story shotgun in new orleans so I've lacked the motivation/enthusiasm.

Hence, folding at about 50% for now.

Huhrah?


----------



## zodac

Well, plenty of room for improvement then.


----------



## michaeljr1186

i just started last month.


----------



## mrwesth

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Well, plenty of room for improvement then.









Yep.
Can't wait 'til I get more settled again and can get back going.
Kinda scary though... I leave my pc folding in New Orleans while I stay 80miles away most of the time. I can remote in, but it would be nice to know if the a/c goes out in 90+ weather.


----------



## Bandrew

Hi all, thought I would introduce myself since I started folding during the CC. I'm currently folding on my GTX 275, but when I get home from school I'll be building a 24/7 rig with a e5200 and an 8800gt.


----------



## DoubleK

Welcome to all the new-er folders!

Shhh... be vewy vewy quiet! We are hunting Wussians errrrr.... Wabbits rather


----------



## Vibe21

I got my hands wet with the Chimp Challenge. It was a good test of my new build, as I learned that my overclock and cooling needed some more work.

Now I have everything running cool and stable, I have plunged in head first.

Also, thanks for the wealth of guides and information on OCN!


----------



## zodac

Welcome aboard.


----------



## innovate

Started folding quite some time ago, but started folding for OCN last sunday. Currently folding with the 1055T, 9600GT and Q6600. I'll get my GTX260 in there coming monday.


----------



## MrBalll

Glad you decided to switch over to out team. Good to have you on board, innovate.


----------



## zodac

Well, it was a good decision coming to us.









Welcome to the team.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *innovate*


Started folding quite some time ago, but started folding for OCN last sunday. Currently folding with the 1055T, 9600GT and Q6600. I'll get my GTX260 in there coming monday.


Welcome








I guess you are a victim of Zodacs charms...xD


----------



## innovate

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Welcome








I guess you are a victim of Zodacs charms...xD

At the risk of hurting zodacs feelings







I didn't know who Zodac was till he posted


----------



## zodac




----------



## innovate

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












I'm sorry, here I am the new guy insulting you. To make you feel better I'll dedicate my folding bit to you


----------



## zodac

Well... I guess that makes up for it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

It only took you one post to make zodac stop crying and start laughing...xD
Btw, just noticed that you are dutch too


----------



## darksun20

New to folding, new to the team, hopefully I'm doing this right









Will have 2 machines up and running to fold with, work and home PC's, hopefully I can be a decent contributor.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
New to folding, new to the team, hopefully I'm doing this right









Will have 2 machines up and running to fold with, work and home PC's, hopefully I can be a decent contributor.

Welcome








Do you have things setup like in the guides? If you need them you can take a look in this section.

Thanks for your contribution


----------



## MrBalll

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
New to folding, new to the team, hopefully I'm doing this right









Will have 2 machines up and running to fold with, work and home PC's, hopefully I can be a decent contributor.

Welcome to the team. Glad to have you here. If you have any questions don't hesitate to make a new topic if a search doesn't turn anything up. We are more than willing to help around here, which you may have already noticed from Bastiaan_NL's post.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Welcome








Do you have things setup like in the guides?

I should, I downloaded the client, started it up, and now status is working 2/100. Should be good to go.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
I should, I downloaded the client, started it up, and now status is working 2/100. Should be good to go.

Did you set up the SMP client or just the single-core client? The SMP client should do ~2.3k/day easy, whereas the standard client would only do ~250. You can also fold on that GPU with a minimal hit to the CPU PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
I should, I downloaded the client, started it up, and now status is working 2/100. Should be good to go.

What clients are you running? Cpu or Gpu?
If you click on Cpu or Gpu, depending on what you use, you'll see the guide. In the second post zodac explains how to setup HFM.NET, that'll show you points per work unit, points per day, time per frame and so on.


----------



## Same1

Okidoki I got my personal PC all set up on the most stable OC on CPU and GPU. I will join team 37726 after finishing my current WU's.

Currently folding on my Q9450 @ 3,2ghz and HD5850 @ 850/1150. Sometimes I put my PS3 into the equation but currently playing a lot of FF13









I'm good for around 10k PPD in total, not much but it works!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Same1*


Okidoki I got my personal PC all set up on the most stable OC on CPU and GPU. I will join team 37726 after finishing my current WU's.

Currently folding on my Q9450 @ 3,2ghz and HD5850 @ 850/1150. Sometimes I put my PS3 into the equation but currently playing a lot of FF13









I'm good for around 10k PPD in total, not much but it works!


Not bad at all








Keep it up


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


What clients are you running? Cpu or Gpu?
If you click on Cpu or Gpu, depending on what you use, you'll see the guide. In the second post zodac explains how to setup HFM.NET, that'll show you points per work unit, points per day, time per frame and so on.










Running CPU, yes I just ran through that page setting up all 3 programs.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Running CPU, yes I just ran through that page setting up all 3 programs.


Nice, dont be shy, show us some screenies xD


----------



## darksun20

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but here it is haha. This is my work machine, will be folding quicker when I leave for the day.

My home machine will be hooked up tonight when I get home.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but here it is haha. This is my work machine, will be folding quicker when I leave for the day.

My home machine will be hooked up tonight when I get home.











That's not set up properly for SMP, do you want help? It's folding a standard CPU WU right now so it'll be getting ~200 PPD vs ~2000


----------



## darksun20

Hmm, I followed the instructions, no errors. Help would be great.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Hmm, I followed the instructions, no errors. Help would be great.

You followed this guide, right? If you didn't run the install.bat, run it. If you did, the issue is your shortcut. Right-click on it, and select properties, and add the -smp flag








Make sure you are using a passkey, otherwise these WUs won't count towards the 10 you need to get bonuses (without bonuses, you'll only get ~500 PPD vs ~2000)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Hmm, I followed the instructions, no errors. Help would be great.

You should pm someone for live help(msn or something like that).
Saves you a lot of work, plus it'll be running in a few minutes









[edit]
nvm, mmx+ is too awsome


----------



## Marc-Olivier Beaudoin

wrong thread xD damn me with my ram problem ...

BUT I FOLDED MY FIRST WU YEAH


----------



## darksun20

Ok, I fudged on my desktop shortcut, should be fixed now.


----------



## zodac

It won't take effect until you start a new WU by the way.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Ok, I fudged on my desktop shortcut, should be fixed now.










Go into the SMP folder and delete the work folder, queue.dat, and unitinfo.txt
This will force it to download a new SMP WU (normally I don't encourage deleting WUs, but this is different because it's getting the right client working)


----------



## darksun20

Ok, sorry for the confusion haha, I swear I'm not this dense normally.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darksun20* 
Ok, sorry for the confusion haha, I swear I'm not this dense normally.










You're golden!
Do the same on your sig rig and you'll be able to get ~4k PPD between the 2 CPUs


----------



## darksun20

Ok, got my home system up and running, although I don't think the GPU is working properly. I followed the steps, I swear I didn't miss anything. I used the GPU2 guide.


----------



## zodac

Hey, welcome to the team.









The GPU client is probably set up fine. However the location in HFM should be this instead:

C> Users> *[USER]*> AppData (hidden)> Roaming> [email protected]


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey, welcome to the team.









The GPU client is probably set up fine. However the location in HFM should be this instead:

C> Users> *[USER]*> AppData (hidden)> Roaming> [email protected]


Doh! Also, is the yellow status for the CPU normal?


----------



## zodac

You'll get preliminary PPD values after 1%, and it'll go green after 3%.


----------



## mmx+

Something Zodac didn't mention, but is very important: don't keep the [email protected] viewer open, it's OK to watch it for a few minutes, but while it's open the GPU PPD drops by about 50%


----------



## PimpYo

How do I know when I have completed enough -advmethods WUs to start using -bigadv and get bonus points?


----------



## zodac

Enter your name and passkey here:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...type=userstats

Then count the WUs.


----------



## PimpYo

yeah I have 428 WUs between my old folding, my SMP advmethods and my GTX 480s


----------



## zodac

Did you enter your passkey too? Because without the passkey it will count GPU WUs too.


----------



## PimpYo

Ah, it shows it right before you click your name.

14 done... but I don't know if all of those were advmethods


----------



## zodac

And I can't tell looking at your EOC stats either... best way to tell is by turning off the GPU for a bit (or Folding under a different name for a little bit), let a single a3 WU finish, then see how mnay points you get.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Did you enter your passkey too? Because without the passkey it will count GPU WUs too.

Wait, GPU WUs can count towards the total you need for bonuses as well? They didn't for me


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Wait, GPU WUs can count towards the total you need for bonuses as well? They didn't for me









No, they can't. I didn't say that though; maybe you misread my posts?


----------



## PimpYo

I just completed a advmethods and got around 4,000 points for it.

btw: by 'count' he mean 'display / show' not count towards credit.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No, they can't. I didn't say that though; maybe you misread my posts?

I just re-read it an now it makes more sense, I guess that's what I get for trying to post at midnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PimpYo* 
I just completed a advmethods and got around 4,000 points for it.

That sounds about right for a high-clocked i7, I get about 2600 points per typical A3 WU with my sig rig


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I just re-read it an now it makes more sense, I guess that's what I get for trying to post at midnight

Try it at 5... knowing you've got to be up in ~3 hours.


----------



## PimpYo

but because I got 4,000 points for it that means im getting bonus points... so does that mean im ready for bigadv?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Try it at 5... knowing you've got to be up in ~3 hours.









Ugh no, I try to get at least 6 hours of sleep each night. What sort of PPD should a stock-clocked Q6600 get running basically 24/7 with SMP2? Maybe 5.5k? I have a friend with one that I might switch over from WCG to [email protected]









EDIT @ PimpYo: If it was 4k points for a single WU, that's definitely bonus territory so you'd be ready for bigadv. However, looking at your stats page doesn't show any single-WU updates with 4k points. However your latest update still looks like it had an A3 WU with bonuses due do the points-per-WU


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PimpYo* 
but because I got 4,000 points for it that means im getting bonus points... so does that mean im ready for bigadv?

Yes, yes it does.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Ugh no, I try to get at least 6 hours of sleep each night. What sort of PPD should a stock-clocked Q6600 get running basically 24/7 with SMP2? Maybe 5.5k? I have a friend with one that I might switch over from WCG to [email protected]









5-6k most likely.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


5-6k most likely.


Well that's pretty good then, I'll email him later, if he agrees that could provide some nice consistent points even when I'm out of town


----------



## PimpYo

okay so I've started up -bigadv again but the WU its currently working on was downloaded on 5/29 so the deadline is tonight. Theres no way I can hit it.

How can I flush this and get a new WU with a new deadline?

and also it looks like its only using 1 of my cores


----------



## W4LNUT5

Delete the work folder, the queue.dat, and unitinfo.txt

Then go back through the guides and double check everything. Sounds like you missed a flag (-smp maybe?)


----------



## Hy3RiD

HI!

I want the little thing[protein molecule?] that goes under my name, saying "I fold for OCN"


----------



## ablearcher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hy3RiD*


HI!

I want the little thing[protein molecule?] that goes under my name, saying "I fold for OCN"


 http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## PimpYo

what does 'Running Async" mean


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PimpYo*


what does 'Running Async" mean


I think it means that the client is running, but the time isn't correct (IE in a VM they use GMT I believe). You can ignore this IIRC


----------



## xd_1771

I'm not exactly new here but I'm back after installing my new 1055T








Just a question though: how long does it take for them to send a passkey?








I want to at least be ready for the foldathon on Wednesday


----------



## maybbmay

Good evening!

I'm a new Overclock.net member and a new FaH Team Member in the same day. I remember reading about Folding years ago and then never getting around to do it. Well, this past weekend I created a spare box for myself, so I thought why not put it to good use. I will be Folding on that machine 24/7. I'm still a little shaky on the Folding stuff, so I haven't decided whether I'll leave my machine running. Although this GPU2 stuff looks cool, might have to investigate.

Anywho, hello everyone! I'm no longer a lurker


----------



## zodac

Hey there maybbmay.









If you want to get started, my advice is to use CPU Folding to begin with; it will give much more PPD (Points Per Day) than GPU2.







You can see the guide here.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey there maybbmay.









If you want to get started, my advice is to use CPU Folding to begin with; it will give much more PPD (Points Per Day) than GPU2.







You can see the guide here.










Thanks for the heads up!

I've got both of my machines set up for SMP at the moment. I was curious as to if I needed to set a different machine number in the setup. I followed the step-by-step guide and it just said to hit Enter on some of the options. I hope both of my machines aren't being sent the same data


----------



## zodac

No, you only need to change the Machine ID if you're running more than one client on the same somputer.

For example, if you're using the i7 and your GPU on the same computer, you would need to use different Machine IDs (to make things helpful, the SMP client is ID 1 and GPU is ID 2 by default).

But when using an i7 on two different computers each, you can keep them both as Machine ID 1.


----------



## maybbmay

Excellent. Thank you again.

I'm interested to see how much I can knock out over the next few days.


----------



## adzsask

did a little crunching b4 for an online pc parts company for a free membership, forgot about it for a few months then figured hey why not i don't need my GPU to surf the web or sleep lol so the 275 is a grindin', will soon be my phys-x/folding card anyways the 400 series is making me jealous !


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


Excellent. Thank you again.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


I'm interested to see how much I can knock out over the next few days.










Get used to Folding a bit, then we'll work on getting your GPU running too; ATi GPUs are a bit trickier to work with, since they hurt the PPD of the SMP client. So it needs to be configured properly.

But I don't want to scare you off.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


did a little crunching b4 for an online pc parts company for a free membership, forgot about it for a few months then figured hey why not i don't need my GPU to surf the web or sleep lol so the 275 is a grindin', will soon be my phys-x/folding card anyways the 400 series is making me jealous !


I know... I was feeling pretty bad when the 200 series was out, but now... I just want to snap my GPU in two.









Then I remember I can't Fold without it....


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 

Get used to Folding a bit, then we'll work on getting your GPU running too; ATi GPUs are a bit trickier to work with, since they hurt the PPD of the SMP client. So it needs to be configured properly.

But I don't want to scare you off.









I know... I was feeling pretty bad when the 200 series was out, but now... I just want to snap my GPU in two.









Then I remember I can't Fold without it....

LOL, ya 9800gt isn't so sweet, i liked my EVGA 9800GTX+SC but she died an early death







bought it 2nd hand and when i opened it 1/2 a cat was in the card and it toasted for 17 months b4 i got ahold of it, but it was damn good while it lasted.shes still a folding card for a friend but it is artifacted to [email protected]#%


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
LOL, ya 9800gt isn't so sweet, i liked my EVGA 9800GTX+SC but she died an early death







bought it 2nd hand and when i opened it 1/2 a cat was in the card and it toasted for 17 months b4 i got ahold of it, but it was damn good while it lasted.shes still a folding card for a friend but it is artifacted to [email protected]#%

The fan on my GPU stops working every month or so... managed to keep it alive by spraying some WD-40 on it, but don't know how much longer it'll last...


----------



## adzsask

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
The fan on my GPU stops working every month or so... managed to keep it alive by spraying some WD-40 on it, but don't know how much longer it'll last...

i gorilla taped an 80mm to the 9800 it used to idle at 49C at 100% fan, with the old 80mm it was 42C, it's ghetto but it worked great.


----------



## xd_1771

Asked for the e-mail again and I finally got a passkey.
folding full-speed right now; dayum, my house is getting hotter by the minute


----------



## maybbmay

During my Folding set up last night I followed the various guides listed, including the one by Pyroball (I think) regarding Teamviewer etc. Anywho...

I think I may have messed something up on my 2nd machine last night. I don't think it has completed a WU yet, and my i7 machine has completed at least 2. The other machine is a 3.0ghz Dual Core AMD x2 Windsor. Perhaps I'm expecting too much out of that little guy, but wow is it crawling. Below are my Stanford stats:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=maybbmay

I'm only showing 1 active client, so I assume that means the other hasn't completed a WU. I need to research HFM a bit more so that I can get set up to see stats from work. I tried hitting my machines from Teamviewer but it just sits trying to connect. Darn security.









I didn't want to clog up the New Folder thread, so let me know if I should make my own thread. Or if a moderator would like to do so, feel free.


----------



## Oo Alias oO

Im a new folder, my ps3 is on 27/7 and I let my GPU complete a WU once or twice a day. So im not hardcoring it, just getting the points in slowly


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *maybbmay*


During my Folding set up last night I followed the various guides listed, including the one by Pyroball (I think) regarding Teamviewer etc. Anywho...

I think I may have messed something up on my 2nd machine last night. I don't think it has completed a WU yet, and my i7 machine has completed at least 2. The other machine is a 3.0ghz Dual Core AMD x2 Windsor. Perhaps I'm expecting too much out of that little guy, but wow is it crawling. Below are my Stanford stats:

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/...rname=maybbmay

I'm only showing 1 active client, so I assume that means the other hasn't completed a WU. I need to research HFM a bit more so that I can get set up to see stats from work. I tried hitting my machines from Teamviewer but it just sits trying to connect. Darn security.









I didn't want to clog up the New Folder thread, so let me know if I should make my own thread. Or if a moderator would like to do so, feel free.


A dual core CPU would probably take ~1 day to complete a WU (compared to 6 hours for an i7 with HT). So don't worry about it.









Oh, and we don't mind you posting questions here, but when you have an error, it would be best to post a new thread.


----------



## maybbmay

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
A dual core CPU would probably take ~1 day to complete a WU (compared to 6 hours for an i7 with HT). So don't worry about it.









Excellent. I was also able to try Teamviewer again and was able to connect. That machine is just plugging away, slowly.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Oh, and we don't mind you posting questions here, but when you have an error, it would be best to post a new thread.









Gotcha. Well smooth sailing so far! This is somewhat addicting though, which while good for them, bad for me! Last thing I need is another addiction to add to Bad Company 2, WoW, and Ice Hockey


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maybbmay* 
Excellent. I was also able to try Teamviewer again and was able to connect. That machine is just plugging away, slowly.

Gotcha. Well smooth sailing so far! This is somewhat addicting though, which while good for them, bad for me! Last thing I need is another addiction to add to Bad Company 2, WoW, and Ice Hockey










This is an addiction the likes of which you've never experienced.


----------



## [-erick-]

hi new folder here!

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ew-folder.html

need help for suggestions and stuff.

got 8WU since i started about 10hrs ago.


----------



## Monkey92

Well, officially checking in here, folding on my 470 and q9650 atm.

I hope to get my dads i7 + 2x GTX 285's going soon, and once the PSU gets back I'll be going on a 5850 and athlon X2 @ 3ghz.

Hope to pull some nice PPD for OCN


----------



## Gnomepatrol

gnomepatrol

folding on an 8800gts (oced) and amd 1055t x6 (oced at 3.5ghz for the summer)

AND HELLO ALL


----------



## bakageta

Not exactly a new folder, but I've been a lurker here since before I started folding... I'm trying to get more active in the forums though, so I figured I'd say hi here and actually start posting in this section too.

And yes, it's an addiction, but at least it's for a good cause, hehe.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome to the team guys


----------



## Arsinic

New folder here







Decided to start while i sit around doing nothing all day at work so figured be productive and fold.Gonna set it up on 2 comps at the house and start folding 24/7 from there and the 8 hours a day i sit here







.


----------



## Aqualoon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arsinic* 
New folder here







Decided to start while i sit around doing nothing all day at work so figured be productive and fold.Gonna set it up on 2 comps at the house and start folding 24/7 from there and the 8 hours a day i sit here







.


That's what I started when I set up my folding clients. Now it seems I put gaming aside to fold....this folding thing gets crazy addicting.

And welcome to team 37726!


----------



## Arsinic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

That's what I started when I set up my folding clients. Now it seems I put gaming aside to fold....this folding thing gets crazy addicting.

And welcome to team 37726!

Haha thanks I hope to contribute as much as i can to the team







.I don't know about dropping gaming tho lol


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 

That's what I started when I set up my folding clients. Now it seems I put gaming aside to fold....this folding thing gets crazy addicting.

And welcome to team 37726!

soo darn true.....









Ive got to find a clinic... I thought my gaming addiction was bad, but this is even worse...








Sometimes i hit 90+hours a week for gaming, now i hit 140 hours folding a week









well, its for the cause....


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aqualoon* 
That's what I started when I set up my folding clients. Now it seems I put gaming aside to fold....this folding thing gets crazy addicting.

And welcome to team 37726!

I just wanted the postbit... then the millionaire sig badge... then the Folding Editor badge...

Wait, I'm done... I can stop Folding now?!


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just wanted the postbit... then the millionaire sig badge... then the Folding Editor badge...

Wait, I'm done... I can stop Folding now?!










Dont you want the 1 billion sig badge?


----------



## zodac

Wait... where did all the new Folders go?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The Zodac-athon scared them off i guess...


----------



## rex922

ill bump this thread then
currently a new folder i used to fold but my pc could never upload WUs right so i gave up but now i just started folding again only with a new rig which seems to be doing well


----------



## zodac

Hi.









How well does that 465 Fold? Don't think we've got any numbers on it yet...


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I just wanted the postbit... then the millionaire sig badge... then the Folding Editor badge...

Wait, I'm done... I can stop Folding now?!










Youre no way done, youre the reason most of us fold. ;P

Get 1 billion points and i will come to your house and bring you cookies.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1337LutZ*


Youre no way done, youre the reason most of us fold. ;P

Get 1 billion points and i will come to your house and bring you cookies.


_Homemade_ cookies?


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Homemade_ cookies?


DAMN YEA!

my specialty is however chocolat mousse.


----------



## zodac

Ok... give me a week.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ok... give me a week.

1 bilion?!

PHEW, lucky you live in ireland and not in the USA









EDIT: can you put me in my folding team btw? JBC.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337LutZ* 
1 bilion?!

PHEW, lucky you live in ireland and not in the USA









EDIT: can you put me in my folding team btw? JBC.

Send blue a PM about that; he's in charge of the teams.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Send blue a PM about that; he's in charge of the teams.

Blue who ;<


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1337LutZ* 
Blue who ;<

Bluedevil


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Bluedevil


tyvm.


----------



## Garionberg

Well, not exactly a NEW folder, but the CC got me hooked. Been trying to fold as close to 24/7 as I could since then. 
Last night I caught myself trying to budget new parts and when I talked to my lady about it she asks "Why do you want new parts?" and I go "well I could really increase my PPD and get more research done if I got...".

Seriously addicting.


----------



## rex922

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hi.









How well does that 465 Fold? Don't think we've got any numbers on it yet...


i overclocked my 465 and it rakes in 12.5k PPD according to HFM which was easy to set up thanks to your guide


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rex922*


i overclocked my 465 and it rakes in 12.5k PPD according to HFM which was easy to set up thanks to your guide










Well that's really not bad at all. About 4.5-5k better than my GTX260. I'd really like a Fermi card, this may be the one to get


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it's better than I thought it would be...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, it's better than I thought it would be...










Same here. Considering an OCed 480 does about 16k, an OCed 470 can do 14k, I expected it to be lower than 12.5k And add to the fact that I could almost certainly run it on my 650w along with my GTX260 and you potentially have a winning formula


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Same here. Considering an OCed 480 does about 16k, an OCed 470 can do 14k, I expected it to be lower than 12.5k And add to the fact that I could almost certainly run it on my 650w along with my GTX260 and you potentially have a winning formula










Go get one then; you'll need it for the Foldathon.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Go get one then; you'll need it for the Foldathon.










I'm going to have a very hard time convincing my parents I need a $280 GPU, especially right after the i7, considering I don't game. Seriously, I haven't played games on anything other than the laptop since April. They're supportive enough of FAH to pay the electric for it and let me leave things on, but buying hardware just for it is frowned upon







<--sorta like this


----------



## Tank

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Same here. Considering an OCed 480 does about 16k, an* OCed 470 can do 14k*, I expected it to be lower than 12.5k And add to the fact that I could almost certainly run it on my 650w along with my GTX260 and you potentially have a winning formula










pft, my overclocked 470 puts out 2.9ppd under 16k


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tank*


pft, my overclocked 470 puts out 2.9ppd under 16k










Well that's way better than I thought then!


----------



## DarkShooter

Hey there, finally left the leechers side and started doing something useful..
Folding for OCN now with the sig rig...aint much but that's what i can afford =X


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


Hey there, finally left the leechers side and started doing something useful..
Folding for OCN now with the sig rig...aint much but that's what i can afford =X


Anything you can contribute is a very worthy and welcome contribution, be it 500 PPD, 2k PPD, 10k PPD, or 25k PPD


----------



## zodac

Exactly, I'm still making a 3k PPD average, but I'm happy with my rank.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Exactly, I'm still making a 3k PPD average, but I'm happy with my rank.










Shouldn't your 9800GT alone get 4.5k? My 8800GT could get 5.8k PPD on 353s and 5.2k on 450s (admittedly, very highly OCed)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Shouldn't your 9800GT alone get 4.5k? My 8800GT could get 5.8k PPD on 353s and 5.2k on 450s (admittedly, very highly OCed)


Not on GPU3; 4.2k max. And I've not been running 24/7 last few days *and* we all know how 4.5k PPD in HFM doesn't equate to 4.5k points every day. And it's at stock since the cooler's dying...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Not on GPU3; 4.2k max. And I've not been running 24/7 last few days *and* we all know how 4.5k PPD in HFM doesn't equate to 4.5k points every day. And it's at stock since the cooler's dying...










Ah, well that makes sense then. What about the Pentium D then? Can't it do something? GET TO WORK YOU LAZY CPU


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Ah, well that makes sense then. What about the Pentium D then? Can't it do something? GET TO WORK YOU LAZY CPU










I've been switching back and forth through Linux lately (as you know







), so I wouldn't have been finished the WUs before the deadline. I plan to start it up again with the VMware though, depending on how much it affects the computer. Last time, I couldn't get GPU/VMware to work nicely at all.


----------



## DarkShooter

Thanks..
i just set up the GPU fold too, since the card was simply sitting here doing nothing, slighty OCed for the first time..
1k PPD atm..=D


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DarkShooter*


Thanks..
i just set up the GPU fold too, since the card was simply sitting here doing nothing, slighty OCed for the first time..
1k PPD atm..=D


You should be able to get 6-7k from that CPU (I ran an X4 955 @ 3.5ghz and it got 7k), 1k wounds about right for the GPU


----------



## eric229

I'm a folding newb. I just installed the systray client and now I'm looking at how to get all my cores working along with the GPU.

Looks like I need to make 4 copies of the systray client and install the GPU client?

Any tips people have will be appreciated, meanwhile I'll be reading the guides.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eric229*


I'm a folding newb. I just installed the systray client and now I'm looking at how to get all my cores working along with the GPU.

Looks like I need to make 4 copies of the systray client and install the GPU client?

Any tips people have will be appreciated, meanwhile I'll be reading the guides.


You'll need to get rid of that system tray version, and instead, use the SMP client instead to use all your cores.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eric229*


I'm a folding newb. I just installed the systray client and now I'm looking at how to get all my cores working along with the GPU.

Looks like I need to make 4 copies of the systray client and install the GPU client?

Any tips people have will be appreciated, meanwhile I'll be reading the guides.


Don't use the systray client, even with 4 copies it'll still get terrible PPD (sub-1000). Instead use the SMP client for an easy 8-10k PPD


----------



## eric229

Thanks! I got the SMP client cranking. Working on the GPU one now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eric229* 
Thanks! I got the SMP client cranking. Working on the GPU one now.









Great!


----------



## 134451

New member and folder as of today. Its something I've considered doing for a while, but between all the computer issues I've stumbled upon just never quite got started. But thanks to the help of me staring at these forums I've gotten alot of my issues solved and figured it was about time I just signed up and became a part of the community, and the least I could do is start folding for the team, and of course for the cause. Currently folding from my pc and PS3(because well, its been collecting dust since I bought it) will be building a new box soon at which point I'll probably just leave this one as a full-time folder.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.









You need a hand setting anything up?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batteriies* 
New member and folder as of today. Its something I've considered doing for a while, but between all the computer issues I've stumbled upon just never quite got started. But thanks to the help of me staring at these forums I've gotten alot of my issues solved and figured it was about time I just signed up and became a part of the community, and the least I could do is start folding for the team, and of course for the cause. Currently folding from my pc and PS3(because well, its been collecting dust since I bought it) will be building a new box soon at which point I'll probably just leave this one as a full-time folder.

Welcome to OCN and to our [email protected] Team









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Welcome to the team.









You need a hand setting anything up?

You never offered me your hand...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batteriies* 
New member and folder as of today. Its something I've considered doing for a while, but between all the computer issues I've stumbled upon just never quite got started. But thanks to the help of me staring at these forums I've gotten alot of my issues solved and figured it was about time I just signed up and became a part of the community, and the least I could do is start folding for the team, and of course for the cause. Currently folding from my pc and PS3(because well, its been collecting dust since I bought it) will be building a new box soon at which point I'll probably just leave this one as a full-time folder.

Welcome!
If you haven't already done so, check out the Essentials Thread, it tells you everything you need to know for setting up various clients


----------



## 134451

For now I just downloaded the systray but I had just read you guys saying to get the other one, pretty much on my way out the door now but theres a chance I might be back with questions later.

And thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## zodac

No worries; we'll be here.

And yes, use the SMP guide (from the Essentials Thread linked above) instead.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batteriies* 
And thanks for the warm welcome!

No problem at all


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *batteriies*


For now I just downloaded the systray but I had just read you guys saying to get the other one, pretty much on my way out the door now but theres a chance I might be back with questions later.

And thanks for the warm welcome!


If you have a dual-core or later, use SMP. SMP will get you between 1 and 20k a day. A dual typically can manage between 1k (Athlon X2) and 6k (insanely OCed i3 or i5 Clarkdale), a quad can get between 4k (Phenom I X4) and 20k (i7). Far better than any systray client can get


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


If you have a dual-core or later, use SMP. SMP will get you between 1 and 20k a day. A dual typically can manage between 1k (Athlon X2) and 6k (insanely OCed i3 or i5 Clarkdale), a quad can get between 4k (Phenom I X4) and 20k (i7). Far better than any systray client can get


_Technically_, only an i7 with HT (8 threads), will get 20k PPD.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Technically_, only an i7 with HT (8 threads), will get 20k PPD.










6.5ghz PH II X4 ?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


_Technically_, only an i7 with HT (8 threads), will get 20k PPD.



















And even that would be if OCed a lot. An i7 980x (12 threads) should be able to do well over 20k even with SMP2


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


6.5ghz PH II X4 ?










Well... obviously.


----------



## Yumyums

I havnt started folding yet but im getting my rig ready slowly for the july foldathon and Ill be using my sig rig


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


I havnt started folding yet but im getting my rig ready slowly for the july foldathon and Ill be using my sig rig










That'll be great, you should be able to get close to 20k PPD on there


----------



## 134451

Well got the SMP up and running, not entirely sure what to expect for now so I'ma basically go crash and see where we're at in the morning.

Just FYI I'm running a 9850 BE @ 2.8ghz on a ASUS M3N72-D, 9800GT (that I'm horribly displeased with) 4gb OCZ DDR2-800. System as a whole is like 2 years or so old and its been a headache since I built it, but computers are an expensive hobby in comparison to my income (which is basically nothing).. But I've been saving up for a while so like I said I can get something worth using.

Also that guide was excellent, very easy to follow and informative. Worked like a charm.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *batteriies* 
Well got the SMP up and running, not entirely sure what to expect for now so I'ma basically go crash and see where we're at in the morning.

Just FYI I'm running a 9850 BE @ 2.8ghz on a ASUS M3N72-D, 9800GT (that I'm horribly displeased with) 4gb OCZ DDR2-800. System as a whole is like 2 years or so old and its been a headache since I built it, but computers are an expensive hobby in comparison to my income (which is basically nothing).. But I've been saving up for a while so like I said I can get something worth using.

Also that guide was excellent, very easy to follow and informative. Worked like a charm.

Well, you should be able to get 4-4.5k PPD from the 9800GT, I'm not exactly sure about the Phenom, maybe 4-4.5k from that as well


----------



## void

Just wanted to say hello, started folding 10 minutes ago on my 965. Hopefully get my GPU up and running tomorrow as well.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Welcome to folding! i just passed the 200k in my 2nd month of folding :]!


----------



## zodac

Hi void!


----------



## Couch Potato

Hello
I am now a Folder
I am folding on both my CPU and my GPU

Thanks to everyone's help in my thread below
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...fo-please.html


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Couch Potato* 
Hello
I am now a Folder
I am folding on both my CPU and my GPU

Thanks to everyone's help in my thread below
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...fo-please.html

Welcome to the team, have a lot of fun


----------



## FaNo1ogy

Hello all.







I'm new to folding in fact I just down loaded my first WU today. I join as team OCN 37726 to help out this great cause. With the help of Zodac's excellent guide (Windows 7 SMP) I was able to get it up and running without any problems. Thanks Zodac. , without it I would not be folding right now!

I can't fold very much due to money constraints at the moment (can you say electric bill - I live in the desert were it gets 115 every day so the A/C must be on and it Kills my electric bill







) And time with work and school, it's going to be hard. So I will try to fold when I can.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team; I'm glad the guide helped.


----------



## attila_123

Hey there, just started the whole folding shebang









I have 2 unicore clients set up because SMP doesn't seem to work for me but this works well enough =]

Hope I can help the cause a little bit.


----------



## zodac

Hey there. You really do want to get SMP working; *much* better than 2 Unicores... what problems are you getting?


----------



## attila_123

After I type in the password it says cannot connect to my host name. I tried the install.bat in administrator mode but I get the same thing.


----------



## zodac

Have you disabled UAC?


----------



## attila_123

Yeah, UAC is gone but it still happens.


----------



## zodac

Ok, did you restart after disabling UAC?

If you did, try installing it (temporarily) on another user; see if you get the same error. Make sure the user is an administrator.


----------



## attila_123

Edit: Works fine now, using the SMP client


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *attila_123*


Edit: Works fine now, using the SMP client










Sweet!

You should be able to get ~3.5k PPD (or a bit more) on your CPU, if you want to follow Z's GPU2 guide that should be another 1-1.5k :toast:


----------



## darksun20

Welcome to the team!! You'll soon be asking friends to fold, buying new hardware & emptying your savings account for folding!! Although, there isn't a better feeling in the world, I love knowing I'm doing this for a great cause.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Welcome to the team!! You'll soon be asking friends to fold, buying new hardware & emptying your savings account for folding!! Although, there isn't a better feeling in the world, I love knowing I'm doing this for a great cause.


All of this is true.

I purchased an i7 and GTS250 just to fold, and currently friends are folding for me on various pieces of hardware


----------



## KillerBeaz

hola, i just started folding last night for team 37726 and am in love already







i can already tell ima have to buy another 275... already starting pushing the OC on the i7 and on the gpu, started out getting like ~17500 ppd and just barely started touching the OC and am at ~19500ppd... even better it's for a good cause...

yay for folding!!

(also zodac is a dream killer







)


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


(also zodac is a dream killer







)


Right... you're going on the list.


----------



## darksun20

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Right... you're going on the list.


Uh oh, "the list" I hear it is very hard to be removed from this list...actually...damn near impossible!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darksun20*


Uh oh, "the list" I hear it is very hard to be removed from this list...actually...damn near impossible!










I'm still on a couple...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


hola, i just started folding last night for team 37726 and am in love already







i can already tell ima have to buy another 275... already starting pushing the OC on the i7 and on the gpu, started out getting like ~17500 ppd and just barely started touching the OC and am at ~19500ppd... even better it's for a good cause...

yay for folding!!

(also zodac is a dream killer







)


Consider a GTX460, if FAH PPD is anything like gaming performance these are going to be amazing.

If you clock that i7 up to 3.8ghz you should be able to pull ~23k between it and the GTX275


----------



## KillerBeaz

i haven't looked at any comparisons but i would assume that 2 gtx275's would be as good, if not better than a gtx460 (prolly wrong) plus i <3 my 275 too much to not use it, and ya ima try and bump to OC to atleast 3.8 (shouldn't be too difficult)


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KillerBeaz*


i haven't looked at any comparisons but i would assume that 2 gtx275's would be as good, if not better than a gtx460 (prolly wrong) plus i <3 my 275 too much to not use it, and ya ima try and bump to OC to atleast 3.8 (shouldn't be too difficult)


I was actually suggesting a GTX460 in addition to the current GTX275. But if you want a 2nd for SLI it would still be great


----------



## KillerBeaz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I was actually suggesting a GTX460 in addition to the current GTX275. But if you want a 2nd for SLI it would still be great










oic, good suggestion, i'm gonna look into that...


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Well, I just decided to start folding. xD Right now I'm using my processor but I'm trying to get my GPU working as well, but WinAFC is being annoying and not working. (Zodac help me out on your tutorial thread! xD)


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

new folder here my self using gpu and processor

specs below =)

also leaving my ps3 on long term as well for the extra points


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Welcome to the fold and a nice CPU to fold with too. If you need to get help with the ATI cards there's a thread by Grunion about setting the environmental variables to make the cards fold better. Here's the link for you.


----------



## Onions

Im a new folder. i started last week i think folding full time i use my sig rig all teh time except when im gaming and i use my ps3 folding teh same way... im exited and cant wait to break a million.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Welcome to the fold and a nice CPU to fold with too. If you need to get help with the ATI cards there's a thread by Grunion about setting the environmental variables to make the cards fold better. Here's the link for you.


I've messed with the environmental variables, but the problem is getting the program to work so one CPU core is dedicated to feeding the workload to the GPU. Right now when I try it without the program my GPU usage bumps all over the place with minimal output. I wish I could get it to work.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Which GPU client are you using? Also did you use a program like Prifinity to permanently set the core affinity? That way you're folding on 5 core for SMP and 1 core for GPU?


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Which GPU client are you using? Also did you use a program like Prifinity to permanently set the core affinity? That way you're folding on 5 core for SMP and 1 core for GPU?


I think I'm using GPU2. I said I was using WinAFC to set the affinity, but it's not working. Do you have a link to a Prifinity download/guide? I think I might just need to use a different method of setting the affinity.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Here's the link for PriFinitty. It's fairly simple to use and should make setting priorities and affinities fairly simple. As long as you have the evironmental variables set you could probably fold on the 6th core of the CPU without much hassle.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Here's the link for PriFinitty. It's fairly simple to use and should make setting priorities and affinities fairly simple. As long as you have the evironmental variables set you could probably fold on the 6th core of the CPU without much hassle.


Whenever I try to set the affinity it gives me an error. :s


----------



## tensionz

Folded for a couple months long ago but never used the right client(s), right configurations, or the HFM monitor until just today. Not gaming anymore made me not motivated to upgrade my PC but now I am again.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Well damn. Have you researched the error that you're getting? Post the error that you're getting if you can though, and we may be able to help you out.

For now I'd say just SMP fold on all cores as the ATI cards don't really pay off in the PPD/dollar ratio.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy*


Well damn. Have you researched the error that you're getting? Post the error that you're getting if you can though, and we may be able to help you out.

For now I'd say just SMP fold on all cores as the ATI cards don't really pay off in the PPD/dollar ratio.


Well, for some reason, it started working. xD My CPU usage is still fluctuating quite a bit though, I'm assuming because all the cores are feeding info to the GPU? When I try to set the affinity in Prifinitty it just says "Affinity Errors: 1". No details at all. Maybe it's because the client is actually running? If I turn it off I don't know how I would access it in Prifinitty then.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

I've never had a problem with the program trying set to set affinities. With folding ATI it'll definitely fluctuate due to the fact that those cards eat basically a whole core of your folding power but with a hex core you may not notice the hit so bad.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CHUNKYBOWSER*


If I turn it off I don't know how I would access it in Prifinitty then.










while it is running, add it to your list of favorites. It will stay in that list, even when it is off. This is where you should set the priority and affinity for it anyway.


----------



## CHUNKYBOWSER

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


while it is running, add it to your list of favorites. It will stay in that list, even when it is off. This is where you should set the priority and affinity for it anyway.


OK, I did that, but still no effect. It just doesn't want to set it to that one core.

EDIT: Well, I finally fixed the other program, it seems to be working now. +rep to both of you for at least trying to help.


----------



## paulharrison123

Hello, new folder running 3 clients - 2 GPU and my 1090t


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


Hello, new folder running 3 clients - 2 GPU and my 1090t










Welcome to the team








What kinda ppd do you get on your 460's? (and how high are your shaders?)


----------



## paulharrison123

Im getting 34k PPD now with both GTX460s and my 1090T - around 11k on each 460 running 1700 shader, however, cant go much higher as you cannot unlock the shaders from the core


----------



## Powelly

I'm not a new folder, but it's been about a month and a half since I've submitted a WU









But never fear, for I am back now and folding for 37726 - I set up in my new apartment now with an internet connection and can't wait to start pumping out some serious WU's. It's good to be back


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulharrison123* 
Im getting 34k PPD now with both GTX460s and my 1090T - around 11k on each 460 running 1700 shader, however, cant go much higher as you cannot unlock the shaders from the core









Yep, its a pain that the shaders are locked to the core.
Pretty nice ppd though, I'm getting 10.3kppd on with 1650 shaders on a 768mb version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
I'm not a new folder, but it's been about a month and a half since I've submitted a WU









But never fear, for I am back now and folding for 37726 - I set up in my new apartment now with an internet connection and can't wait to start pumping out some serious WU's. It's good to be back









Keep it up, and welcome back


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulharrison123* 
Im getting 34k PPD now with both GTX460s and my 1090T - around 11k on each 460 running 1700 shader, however, cant go much higher as you cannot unlock the shaders from the core










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Powelly* 
I'm not a new folder, but it's been about a month and a half since I've submitted a WU









But never fear, for I am back now and folding for 37726 - I set up in my new apartment now with an internet connection and can't wait to start pumping out some serious WU's. It's good to be back









A new Folder and a returning Folder. That's a nice 3 week bump.


----------



## paulharrison123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yep, its a pain that the shaders are locked to the core.
Pretty nice ppd though, I'm getting 10.3kppd on with 1650 shaders on a 768mb version.

Keep it up, and welcome back









Mine are 768mb too, although think i may just take em back to work and get the 1gb versions - handy working for a PC company


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulharrison123* 
Mine are 768mb too, although think i may just take em back to work and get the 1gb versions - handy working for a PC company









Thats pretty cool, wish I could do that...








I'm probably going to use stepup, if I can, and go for the 1gb too.
Still not sure about the big brother though, I would love to have a 480 in the main rig


----------



## paulharrison123

Was going to get the 480, but couldnt justify having to buy a waterblock for it aswell, especially from testing the 2x460s out perform the 480


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *paulharrison123*


Was going to get the 480, but couldnt justify having to buy a waterblock for it aswell, especially from testing the 2x460s out perform the 480


Yep, but if I buy one 480, I can upgrade to 480 sli. If I buy 2 460's, I wont be able to get an other one. Only if I watercool all 3 of them


----------



## Shadablade

Hello all, Im pretty a recent newcomer to folding for 37726 and folding in general. I got to reading about it on the side while rebuilding my system. I hope to do my bit as cancer runs in my fathers side of the family and not long back lost my grandfather to it.

There our plenty other others out there who could benefit from this even if I personally never do, so deed done good.









Only folding on a Q6600 and HD5770 atm, but plans for an i7 and dual 460's are in the future. ^_^

Pic of desk as its running and im not playing with it:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...dingscreen.jpg


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hey guys I'm pretty new to folding (unless you count my anonymous folding on my PS3 for a couple of years) but I have really hit the ground running on it since I have had It set up (thanks to a few of you for helping with that BTW). My name is Nathan and I currently live in Bremerton Washington. I say currently because my wife is in the Navy and we move around a lot. I to was in the Navy(which is where I met my wife) from October of 2000 until September of 2004. We have 2 kids, Lilianna age 5 going on 25 and Nicholas age 1 soon to be 2 and a cat named Gutterball (that's a story for another day but ask me about it and I'll tell you all about it). After leaving the Navy I went to College for Computer and Electronic Engineering and basically spent $36,000 for 2 years of school to learn how to build my own computer lol. I am currently unemployed but looking for work. We just received this years tax refund ( yeah I know we got it really late) which allowed me to build this computer. I spent the better part of this year planning out which parts are good and bad and ended up with this computer which I am really pleased with for the most part with the exception of my CPU cooler ( the cooler master V10 Hybrid) and one of my 2 kits of ram which had one stick flashed with the wrong SPD info so it wouldn't work right with the other 5 sticks. Fortunately I had no problem with getting a RMA through Corsair but I can't say that I am pleased with the speed of there process ( its been 2 weeks and they haven't even processed the ram that they received 2 weeks ago) but at least It wasn't my only ram so I guess I'm in no hurry to have 12 GB of ram again. Anyways I am always willing to help out my fellow power users, gamers, folders, and all around computer lovers whenever I can so please don't hesitate to ask for help and I will if I can but if I can't I will do whatever I can to find someone who can help you. Well that's about it for me so happy folding and lets get OCN's Folding team to number 1 guys.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paulharrison123* 
Im getting 34k PPD now with both GTX460s and my 1090T - around 11k on each 460 running 1700 shader, however, cant go much higher as you cannot unlock the shaders from the core









I have a EVGA GTX 480 Superclocked and I don't think that I have that many PPD from my GPU client alone. Maybe I'm just running it low on my shader clock. Anyone have a suggestion as to how high I can run it without running into trouble? I don't have any special cooling for it, just the stock cooling but it is in a HAF X case with both the GPU duct and the side fan blowing down on it and at full load from folding my temps in GPU-Z are around 75c so I'm guessing that I can go a little higher on the shader/core clocks. Anyone know how much I should bump my voltage to get a little higher OC? I'm currently at 1.038 Volts ,775 MHz core ,1550 MHz shader , 1975 MHz memory.


----------



## Freaxy

Just started folding








Not getting full load on both gpu's of the 5970 though. Only when I close the cpu client they will go up to around 95-100%.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Freaxy*


Just started folding








Not getting full load on both gpu's of the 5970 though. Only when I close the cpu client they will go up to around 95-100%.


Take a look at this guide.


----------



## Freaxy

Just saw it indeed








Using prifinnity instead, and it's working way better now.
Putting each gpu on a different core. and letting the SMP client use all 4 cores. both gpu's load to around 90% now









edit:
14.4k PPD over the 3 clients


----------



## zodac




----------



## _AKIMbO_

Just started folding tonight. Setup the GPU2 client and 2x SMP clients. Hope I set everything up alright :-/


----------



## zodac

2 SMP clients? If it's just for your sig rig, you'll only need one SMP client.


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2 SMP clients? If it's just for your sig rig, you'll only need one SMP client.


Yeah, only for the sig rig. I read somewhere on Folding site about setting up 2 SMPs for a multicore CPU. I dunno? I'm kinda lost. Any help setting this up on my PC is appreciated.


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *_AKIMbO_*


Yeah, only for the sig rig. I read somewhere on Folding site about setting up 2 SMPs for a multicore CPU. I dunno? I'm kinda lost. Any help setting this up on my PC is appreciated.


you can run just the one SMP client on the i7 and it will scale itself to all 8 logical cores so that you finish each WU faster, although you can also run the two clients and get 2 WU's done at once although each WU will take twice as long. Its up to you.

I would go with just one if it were me though


----------



## _AKIMbO_

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OutOfBalanceOX*


you can run just the one SMP client on the i7 and it will scale itself to all 8 logical cores so that you finish each WU faster, although you can also run the two clients and get 2 WU's done at once although each WU will take twice as long. Its up to you.

I would go with just one if it were me though


Oh ok...thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Th0m0_202

ive jsut installed [email protected] and now doing the hfm guide and it says i need a passkey to get bonuses :S what is it. 37726 im pretty sure thats the team number... so pass key please?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202* 
ive jsut installed [email protected] and now doing the hfm guide and it says i need a passkey to get bonuses :S what is it. 37726 im pretty sure thats the team number... so pass key please?

Are you using the SMP guide? Check the top; there is a link you can request a passkey from.


----------



## Th0m0_202

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...pu-client.html. i used that. i dont think its worth folding on my cpu as its only a dual core @4ghz


----------



## paulharrison123

Every little helps mate







i fold at home and with my silly dual core at work, which gives a gigantic 161 PPD


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Th0m0_202*


http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...pu-client.html. i used that. i dont think its worth folding on my cpu as its only a dual core @4ghz


It depends on how long you Fold on it in a day... you'll easily get 3k PPD if it's at 4Ghz, though you'd want to be Folding most of the time.


----------



## NAM_killer

Hey I've been folding for you guys for a month and a bit now, looking forward to when I'm up in the ranks of the active folders! And stomping some









I might be able to get an i7 rig or 2 going at work during the August foldathon so fingers crossed!


----------



## zodac

Hey there... welcome to the team.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Hey everyone, Zodac and most of OCN know me, but I've just ordered all of the parts for my folding rig (In my sig), should be up by the end of next week.

Already have the 790i, just waiting on the CPU, GPU, Mega's, HardDrive and RAM, some of which was bought from OCN.









Hopefully get a good 15k PPD with SMP and GPU folding, glad to be part of the team finally.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 
Zodac and most of OCN know me

I like how you needed to seperate us.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol Z









And welcome waffle!


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I like how you needed to seperate us.









Haha, well, you are one of a kind (Be it in a good or bad way







).









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol Z









And welcome waffle!

Thanks.


----------



## wastedkid

Hey hey.

Just started Folding.

1 GPU and one SMP client.

Special thanks to Zodac for helpin me get started.


----------



## zodac




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

An other wasted kid, getting better and better over here








Welcome to our team


----------



## XRogerX

Hello im not new to folding but im still a noob ,im not on Team OCN, but if things dont change i will be comming here

im folding with 3x4890;s and the PPD is great atleast i think it is

i try running the SMP Client but it takes away my PPD from the GPU

but im trying to work on how i can balance the two clients out so i dont lose over 1000+

PPD


----------



## Blostorm

20% on my first GPU client.

9800 GT at the moment.

Will get my new sig rig running for the weekend foldathon (If I can get my PSU and if everything is not DOA).

Tips are always appreciated.

The system at the moment is AMD x2 5000+ and 9800 GT. I'll try to get something HIGH for it (sell to a newb!) and buy 2 additional card to go in my new sig rig.

And then I'll be addicted and dad will bash on me because of the new internet bill and the house being 28 celcius









But he'll be happy this winter!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *XRogerX* 
Hello im not new to folding but im still a noob ,im not on Team OCN, but if things dont change i will be comming here

im folding with 3x4890;s and the PPD is great atleast i think it is

i try running the SMP Client but it takes away my PPD from the GPU

but im trying to work on how i can balance the two clients out so i dont lose over 1000+

PPD

http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html

Is that guide win? I think it is.


----------



## XRogerX

Zodac i did put the Change in the Environmental Variables, but now i think about it i dont think i rebooted the pc after doing so DUH ( MORON )


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


Zodac i did put the Change in the Environmental Variables, but now i think about it i dont think i rebooted the pc after doing so DUH ( MORON )


Well if you reboot you should be able to run the 3 GPU clients and SMP without issue


----------



## XRogerX

ok i reboot but im going to wait untill i turn this set in b4 i start the smp

and watch the PDD and see how much i lose but i noticed b4 when i was running it

it didnt give me no PDD for the SMP , do i have to wait for it to show me the PDD for it

if so how long?


----------



## mmx+

It has to complete a few percent, it should have an estimate within half an hour tops


----------



## Chunkylad

I'm not new to folding, it just is hard to fold effectivley on a laptop... my new rig (see below) after it is all nice and wet, will be folding some days when it is cold outside while I am at classes.


----------



## zodac

Hey there.









Sign up for the Foldathon too, while you're at it. Perfect time to get your sig rig warmed up.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It has to complete a few percent, it should have an estimate within half an hour tops


cause right now FAHMON is showing me with the gpu's running its

telling me i have 9230 PPD

So i should wait about 30mins to see anything ok then i will do that


----------



## Chunkylad

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey there.









Sign up for the Foldathon too, while you're at it. Perfect time to get your sig rig warmed up.










Heh, not sure, it was running at 85 with a load yesterday... I should have my water cooling in by next week so I may make it for the foldathon. Darn train wreck set me back about 5 days... that is another thread on here though so I won't go into this.


----------



## LennonMOBILE

Not new to folding, but I havent done it for a few years, so a lot has changed. but I am new to the boards here, so hopefully I'll pick up some nice tips


----------



## Blostorm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LennonMOBILE*


Not new to folding, but I havent done it for a few years, so a lot has changed. but I am new to the boards here, so hopefully I'll pick up some nice tips










Fold for 37726. It's my tip.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LennonMOBILE*


Not new to folding, but I havent done it for a few years, so a lot has changed. but I am new to the boards here, so hopefully I'll pick up some nice tips










We have tips... lots of tips.


----------



## XRogerX

wow this takes over 1hr each %'

[02:10:15] Completed 0 out of 500000 steps (0%)
[03:07:04] Completed 5000 out of 500000 steps (1%)


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome guys








And btw, you just helped someone from an other team Z








First ask them to join us before helping them...


----------



## Blueduck3285

Started folding a bit ago, only problem is I am folding on my sig laptop until my new desktop system is finished.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome








How much points do you get on that lappy? 
And its not a problem, every point helps us overtaking the others


----------



## XRogerX

Ok i guess i wont be asking for no more help


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XRogerX*


Ok i guess i wont be asking for no more help


Folding is folding, so if you fold for others or for us, we should always help you


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


Started folding a bit ago, only problem is I am folding on my sig laptop until my new desktop system is finished.


SMP alone should be ~1500+ PPD, if you want to try GPU folding, each GPU should do a bit over 1k PPD. Not a lot, but it all helps


----------



## XRogerX

Zodac i did what you linked me and the CPU is still sucking the hell out of my GPU PPD,

is there anything i can try to get the SMP Client to playing nice with my GPU Folding

also i waited over one hr to see if i get any smp ppd to show up and nothing also

in that 1hr time frame the SMP Client only did 1% ,is there something im doing wrong

i dont think the SMP Client should be taking that long to go 1%, maybe like people said

it should take about 15-20 mine for 1% not 1hr

plz help anyone

Thanks Roger


----------



## zodac

Do you have TeamViewer? I could hop over and try and sort it out for you?


----------



## XRogerX

well i have the SMP installed it just TAKING from my GPU PPD

if you give me a few mins i can set teamviewer up so you can try to fix it


----------



## adzsask

3 months member/folder did a very small amount for an online retailer but they would not put my folding badge on my profile so they got ousted, more for you guys







(part time folder now moved in with the gf and don't want the power bill scorning lol )


----------



## MrBalll

Glad to have you on-board, adzsask.


----------



## XRogerX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Do you have TeamViewer? I could hop over and try and sort it out for you?

PM sent


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *adzsask* 
3 months member/folder did a very small amount for an online retailer but they would not put my folding badge on my profile so they got ousted, more for you guys







(part time folder now moved in with the gf and don't want the power bill scorning lol )

Very glad to have you onboard! SMP guide here, GPU2 here









Should do ~9k from the CPU and GPU each if running 24/7. Let us know if you have any issues.


----------



## adzsask

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Very glad to have you onboard! SMP guide here, GPU2 here









Should do ~9k from the CPU and GPU each if running 24/7. Let us know if you have any issues.


ya i'm running GPU2 only the SMP i gave up on i'm not good with software at all







can build a desktop in 20 minutes though haha. Should just DL teamviewer and let Zodac take over ><


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *adzsask*


ya i'm running GPU2 only the SMP i gave up on i'm not good with software at all







can build a desktop in 20 minutes though haha. Should just DL teamviewer and let Zodac take over ><


Do it now; I'm on a TV spree right now.


----------



## mmx+

I'd Teamviewier into it for you, but the only computer I have ATM is running Linux


----------



## adzsask

Zodac has the patience of a saint!!! lol SMP up and running adding a lil extra to my PPD


----------



## XRogerX

Zodac did mine to hes a pro i was up and running i would say less then 5mins

Untill he locked me up to see what my system does, but im running the GPU & SMP

and im Pulling about 10k ,B4 the SMP i was getting 7-8k


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Welcome








How much points do you get on that lappy? 
And its not a problem, every point helps us overtaking the others










I average about 6-700 every ~24 hours (nothing but folding). But lately I have been gaming more so that number has dropped.


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


SMP alone should be ~1500+ PPD, if you want to try GPU folding, each GPU should do a bit over 1k PPD. Not a lot, but it all helps










My proc is... slow. Took 36 hours to complete one WU that net'd about 1k. I fold on one of the gpu's, when I try to set up multi gpu's they programs dont seem to want to function correctly. I am sure it has to do with them being in sli, seeing as if they arent, I cant even play sc2 on min settings.


----------



## G3RG

Not really a "new" folder...I folded for a little while a couple years ago, but I just started up again. I've got one core of my rig going (gets very hot in the room otherwise) and 3 pentium 4 dells, a pentium m thinkpad, another dell with a 9800gt in it and once in a while when its cool my 4890 in my rig...though when I get to my dorm in a couple weeks I may fold on a gtx 470 depending on how good the ac is.

With everything running (all 6 cores+ 4890+ 3 p4's+ Pentium m+ 9800gt) I can get somewhere between 10-15k ppd


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blueduck3285*


My proc is... slow. Took 36 hours to complete one WU that net'd about 1k. I fold on one of the gpu's, when I try to set up multi gpu's they programs dont seem to want to function correctly. I am sure it has to do with them being in sli, seeing as if they arent, I cant even play sc2 on min settings.


Not sure off the top of my head what speed the P8100 is, but my 2.4ghz C2DM (P8600) is about 2k PPD if I'm not using it


----------



## YMA6-fanatic^.^

*ZODAC is making me fold D: i think :-/ help me, it's torture cuz ive no idea what's going on

















*


----------



## Blueduck3285

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Not sure off the top of my head what speed the P8100 is, but my 2.4ghz C2DM (P8600) is about 2k PPD if I'm not using it










Mine is only at 2.1 and has no HT so it seems to use just one core as far as my monitoring software can tell. Any idea on my GPU's, in order to get the programs to work on each one, would I have to take them out of sli?


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *YMA6-fanatic^.^*


*ZODAC is making me fold D: i think :-/ help me, it's torture cuz ive no idea what's going on

















*


Dont worry (s)he does that to all of us. You dont need help though just let her/him do her/his thing


----------



## mbudden

I started to fold for OCN today, granted I'm using my PS3 which only nets around 4-5 WU's a day. Takes about 5 hours for one WU to complete. It's the only means of me being able to fold since I don't have all the gear everyone else does. But I believe any little bit helps.


----------



## zodac

Hey there, welcome to the team.

And yes, every little bit helps. When I started last year, I was getting ~100 PPD with my CPU; your PS3 gets ~1.2k a day, so it all helps.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey there, welcome to the team.

And yes, every little bit helps. When I started last year, I was getting ~100 PPD with my CPU; your PS3 gets ~1.2k a day, so it all helps.










Thanks!

Pardon my noob-ness. What does PPD mean? I keep seeing people use it.

Also it says,
.0724s/frame and 243.56ns/day

What does this mean exactly? lol My third WU will be completed at 1AM EST


----------



## cyanmcleod

PPD is points per day and welcome to the team


----------



## michaeljr1186

my first time folding wooot


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Thanks!

Pardon my noob-ness. What does PPD mean? I keep seeing people use it.

Also it says,
.0724s/frame and 243.56ns/day

What does this mean exactly? lol My third WU will be completed at 1AM EST










Points Per Day; it's a measurement of Folding performance. You can see a whole list of Folding terms here, in case you're ever confused.









And the ns/day is another form of measurement. We don't use it here though, and even if we did, it's not necessary for the PS3. The PS3 will always complete 4 or 5 WUs a day (and at 251pts each, so 1,004 PPD, or 1,255 PPD).

You can check your own Folding stats here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524814


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Thanks!

Pardon my noob-ness. What does PPD mean? I keep seeing people use it.

Also it says,
.0724s/frame and 243.56ns/day

What does this mean exactly? lol My third WU will be completed at 1AM EST










It's very nice to have you








Once you get a desktop PC built, you should be able to massively increase your PPD. If you can give me an idea of what you're going to be setting up, I'll give you an idea of your potential PPD









Oh, and watch out for Zodac (known around here simply as Z). She's nice enough and writes good guides, but has an ego larger than Canada


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


but has an ego larger than Canada










People always underestimate the size of my ego...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


People always underestimate the size of my ego...


Hence the warning to our new user


----------



## zodac

I'm still duty bound to make him aware of the dangers of this section... even if I have to give an example of it to do so.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cyanmcleod*


PPD is points per day and welcome to the team



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Points Per Day; it's a measurement of Folding performance. You can see a whole list of Folding terms here, in case you're ever confused.









And the ns/day is another form of measurement. We don't use it here though, and even if we did, it's not necessary for the PS3. The PS3 will always complete 4 or 5 WUs a day (and at 251pts each, so 1,004 PPD, or 1,255 PPD).

You can check your own Folding stats here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=524814











Thanks you guys. And woot. 1k PPD lol. and thanks for the link









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


It's very nice to have you








Once you get a desktop PC built, you should be able to massively increase your PPD. If you can give me an idea of what you're going to be setting up, I'll give you an idea of your potential PPD









Oh, and watch out for Zodac (known around here simply as Z). She's nice enough and writes good guides, but has an ego larger than Canada










Thanks man. To be honest, I find this [email protected] thing kind of neat. It's free, (well technically, the power bill costs $$ but I don't think I have to worry about that yet.)









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


I'm still duty bound to make him aware of the dangers of this section... even if I have to give an example of it to do so.










hah. is this section that bad?


----------



## mmx+

Zodac causes most of the trouble. But it's not really "bad", we just poke fun at each other. Sort of like a family


----------



## zodac

Not bad, but you'll find I very rarely talk about Folding unless asked directly. My mind wonders quite a bi.... hey, a deal on flourescent tubes...


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Zodac causes most of the trouble. But it's not really "bad", we just poke fun at each other. Sort of like a family










hah.







as long as no harm is done.

I just downloaded the Windows console client. I'm running 50% on one "core" and 0% on the other. It's a 3.06Ghz P4 w/ HT. Might as well help a little on this computer as well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


hah.







as long as no harm is done.

I just downloaded the Windows console client. I'm running 50% on one "core" and 0% on the other. It's a 3.06Ghz P4 w/ HT. Might as well help a little on this computer as well.


How much is this computer on? If it's on basically 24/7, you'll want SMP, it'll give far nicer PPD. If not, the standard client may be better


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


How much is this computer on? If it's on basically 24/7, you'll want SMP, it'll give far nicer PPD. If not, the standard client may be better


it's on basically 24/7. since i have ultraVNC running and tversity and other misc. things. only if i could get my FreeNAS to fold...







i'll check the guide. will it affect me using the computer at all? right now i'm browsing the web fine and keep checking the Task Manager and it says about 75% which isn't bad.


----------



## mmx+

Shouldn't








I run it on a computer at work and it does miserable PPD (~450), but it's far better than unicore.


----------



## MoonTar

I just started folding a few days ago to find out how it works (just did one WU) but I ran into a problem. I'm using SMP and when my first WU was done the app kept trying to connect to something on the internet and kept failing and retrying. I tried 9 times before I shut it down.

Do I need to run it as Administrator to avoid an endless connection failure at the end of a WU? I was pretty sure nothing was blocking it.


----------



## zodac

You shouldn't have to; sometimes a restart can fix that connection issue. Was it just attempting to send results but not managing it?


----------



## MoonTar

This is what it kept trying to do. It attempted it 9 times before I shut it down and then on restart it was going normal again.

Code:


Code:


[03:55:25] + Attempting to get work packet
[03:55:25] Passkey found
[03:55:25] - Connecting to assignment server
[03:55:25] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[03:55:25] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[03:55:25] Loaded queue successfully.
[03:55:26] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[03:55:26]   (Got status 503)
[03:55:26] + Could not connect to Work Server
[03:55:26] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.Waiting before retry.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


I just started folding a few days ago to find out how it works (just did one WU) but I ran into a problem. I'm using SMP and when my first WU was done the app kept trying to connect to something on the internet and kept failing and retrying. I tried 9 times before I shut it down.

Do I need to run it as Administrator to avoid an endless connection failure at the end of a WU? I was pretty sure nothing was blocking it.


I'd try just re-starting the client.
SMP should be ~10k and GPU2 for you should be ~6k


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Shouldn't








I run it on a computer at work and it does miserable PPD (~450), but it's far better than unicore.


lol nice. i'm trying to add the "-smp" argument. but it isn't working... i added it to both my desktop shortcut and the start up short cut. but it doesn't say "C:/etc/etc/
agument: -smp" like zodacs does in the guide. i'm using XP by the way.


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'd try just re-starting the client.
SMP should be ~10k and GPU2 for you should be ~6k










Restarting works, I just don't want to have to restart it every time it finished a WU, and yes it was around 10K haven't tried GPU2 yet. Later on I will be setting up my laptop and PS3 to fold also. Good thing I never updated my PS3 encase it needs Linux.


----------



## mmx+

This doesn't normally happen for me, so I'd assume it's just an isolated issue and won't be recurring.
If you wouldn't mind getting a screenshot of HFM.NET set up with the SMP and GPU2 clients, that would be great


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


lol nice. i'm trying to add the "-smp" argument. but it isn't working... i added it to both my desktop shortcut and the start up short cut. but it doesn't say "C:/etc/etc/
agument: -smp" like zodacs does in the guide. i'm using XP by the way.


Did you restart the client after adding the flag? And if it already started a WU before you added the flag, you'll need to delete that WU.

Go to the install location, and delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MoonTar*


Restarting works, I just don't want to have to restart it every time it finished a WU, and yes it was around 10K haven't tried GPU2 yet. Later on I will be setting up my laptop and PS3 to fold also. Good thing I never updated my PS3 encase it needs Linux.


You normally don't have to restart the client; it's normally just a once-off. , unless there is a big server issue, but then everyone would complain about it.

And you don't need Linux to Fold on the PS3; you run it from the XMB:

• Open up "Life with Playstation"
• Go to the [email protected] channel (hold square and go to the last channel)
• Go to options (hold Triangle)
• Choose "Identity" (5th option)
• "Change donor name"> *Your Folding Name*
• Go back (press circle)
• "Join an Exisiting Team"> Team 37726


----------



## MoonTar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


This doesn't normally happen for me, so I'd assume it's just an isolated issue and won't be recurring.
If you wouldn't mind getting a screenshot of HFM.NET set up with the SMP and GPU2 clients, that would be great










Well I don't have GPU2 yet but here is HFM.NET and SMP.


----------



## mmx+

Looks good








You might want to rename it to something more meaningful like "i7 930 SMP"


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you restart the client after adding the flag? And if it already started a WU before you added the flag, you'll need to delete that WU.

Go to the install location, and delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file.


Yes. I fixed it and everything is working AOK. But....










It's not moving at all... It's sat for 10 mins and it says 0 of 500k. CPU is maxed out. I don't get it.


----------



## MoonTar

I guess I will have to wait and see if the connection error happens again. If it keeps happening then something is blocking it. Restarting would be problem because when it runs 24/7 I don't want to come back 8 hours later and find that it was trying and failing to connect for the last 2 hours therefore wasting time.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, it can take a while to go up in %... my Pent D takes ~40mins for every %, and HFM won't show PPD until you complete at least 1%.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, it can take a while to go up in %... my Pent D takes ~40mins for every %, and HFM won't show PPD until you complete at least 1%.


Uh oh. lol. I'm guessing this is going to take a while I presume?







Anyways, thanks so much for your help!

Maybe if I finally make up my mind if I want to switch my FreeNAS to Windows Home Server, maybe I could also do a little [email protected] on there...







I can see how this is addicting and knowing it goes to a good cause. Time to raid parents computer...


----------



## zodac

Takes me around 2.5 days for an SMP WU... try it out for a WU or two... if it's taking too long, you can always switch to a couple of Unicore clients instead.


----------



## Zhanger

Hey just started in the world of folding. Currently running SMP clients on my Q9550, a Q9450 and an i7-720QM just cause I can xD

I also got GPU clients running on a GTX 260 and a GTX 460.

Keeps my bedroom pretty toasty at night.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhanger*


Hey just started in the world of folding. Currently running SMP clients on my Q9550, a Q9450 and an i7-720QM just cause I can xD

I also got GPU clients running on a GTX 260 and a GTX 460.

Keeps my bedroom pretty toasty at night.


Nice setup there








It looks like your stats are here. Once you start receiving bonuses, the points will really start to roll in









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Uh oh. lol. I'm guessing this is going to take a while I presume?







Anyways, thanks so much for your help!

Maybe if I finally make up my mind if I want to switch my FreeNAS to Windows Home Server, maybe I could also do a little [email protected] on there...







I can see how this is addicting and knowing it goes to a good cause. Time to raid parents computer...

















The Pent4HT I fold on it work regularly takes close to an hour per frame









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Takes me around 2.5 days for an SMP WU... try it out for a WU or two... if it's taking too long, you can always switch to a couple of Unicore clients instead.










Where I can get some SMP WUs done in under 5 hours on my i7


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


The Pent4HT I fold on it work regularly takes close to an hour per frame










It took about 40mins to get to 1%. It says 155.7 PPD lol. I'm guessing that's not too good? It says 2 days 23 hours remaining.


----------



## Zhanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


It took about 40mins to get to 1%. It says 155.7 PPD lol. I'm guessing that's not too good? It says 2 days 23 hours remaining.

















Haha I have a rotting Dell OEM PC that still has a P4 in it and I was debating whether to revive it and start folding on it too.

Now I have serious thoughts of whether it's really worth it.


----------



## mmx+

Probably not worth it. P4s use a lot of power and are slow. The only reason I fold on this P4 is I'm not responsible for the power


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhanger*


Haha I have a rotting Dell OEM PC that still has a P4 in it and I was debating whether to revive it and start folding on it too.

Now I have serious thoughts of whether it's really worth it.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Probably not worth it. P4s use a lot of power and are slow. The only reason I fold on this P4 is I'm not responsible for the power


Yeah. I'd say not worth it.

Since this is my daily computer, and it's always on. Why not? I'm sure at 100% it's sucking more power than it would at idle.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Hey guys. I'm not that new around here, I mainly lurk and don't post much.

I've been folding for EVGA for a while but have found this community to be much nicer (though the guys there are great also). I frequent here every day so I thought I might as well give something back to you guys







.

Currently folding A3's on my 4.2Ghz i7 920 and stock GYX 470.


----------



## zodac




----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Hey guys. I'm not that new around here, I mainly lurk and don't post much.

I've been folding for EVGA for a while but have found this community to be much nicer (though the guys there are great also). I frequent here every day so I thought I might as well give something back to you guys







.

Currently folding A3's on my 4.2Ghz i7 920 and stock GYX 470.

Awesome








That should be a nice ~35k PPD if you fold 24/7


----------



## zodac

An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.









Sweet. Question.

"Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection sever; keeping in queue."

I can still fold though. :/


----------



## Sethy666

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


Sweet. Question.

"Could not transmit unit 02 to Collection sever; keeping in queue."

I can still fold though. :/


Yep. The results will be sent eventually, usually with along with the next next WU that is completed, if not sooner.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.










Awesome


----------



## Zhanger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.










Awesome!

This means I'm almost half way there. Thanks!


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.










Sweet!


----------



## Nautilus

hi, i'm .... uuh.. yeah, new folder!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zhanger*


Awesome!

This means I'm almost half way there. Thanks!










Nice, it should only be another couple days


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.



















it'll still take me some time to get there though.


----------



## mmx+

Yah. You don't exactly have the best setup


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
An update for new OCN Folders; the requirements of the Folding Postbit has been lowered from the top 1,500 Folders (110k points), to simply 50k points. Hopefully, this means members will start getting their postbits faster.









Wishing I have my 500K points from EVGA folding right now







.

Have a quick Q. If I have over 10 WU from one team, do I need to fold another 10 on a new team to get my bonus points again? Or does Stanford 'know' I've already don't loads?


----------



## Blostorm

Fold for 37726 only.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Wishing I have my 500K points from EVGA folding right now







.

Have a quick Q. If I have over 10 WU from one team, do I need to fold another 10 on a new team to get my bonus points again? Or does Stanford 'know' I've already don't loads?

I believe the bonuses are linked to your Folding name/passkey *only*, regardless of team number.


----------



## PCCstudent

I remember when zodac helped me setup my first gpu client (he was still a civilian then) I called the folding symbol "little berries", that was not so long ago.

zodac why don't we hear from Cy very often any more? any issues?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blostorm* 
Fold for 37726 only.

You can only fold for one team at a time and I already mentioned I'm folding for OCN now







.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
I believe the bonuses are linked to your Folding name/passkey *only*, regardless of team number.

Sweet! Think I might jump on the *-bigadv* train. I'm toying with the idea of installing Ubuntu and running it natively. I even made a partition for it. Just sitting on the fence at the sec. What do you think _Z_?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Sweet! Think I might jump on the *-bigadv* train. I'm toying with the idea of installing Ubuntu and running it natively. I even made a partition for it. Just sitting on the fence at the sec. What do you think _Z_?

It's not bad for SMP, but if you plan to GPU Fold:

1) Set an hour or five free; it's a headache.

2) Don't expect to use that computer while Folding; GPU Folding causes it to lag big time.


----------



## sks72

Is linux -bigadv back up? If not you might want to stick with windows until that gets fixed.


----------



## zodac

There hasn't been an announcement, so I assume not.


----------



## mmx+

I haven't heard anything about it either


----------



## Aiml3ss

Hey all!

My sig rig should be operational tomorrow when my ram comes! It friggin died on me last week when I just put together my build. I cried









Anyways, I plan on getting another physx/folding card to help out the team here!









Any recommendations?


----------



## zodac

GTX 480... I heard that's pretty good for PhysX.


----------



## mmx+

All you need is SMP and GPU3 for probably ~18k PPD









Another GTX470 would be cool


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
GTX 480... I heard that's pretty good for PhysX.









Lol. Don't have enough coin for that!


----------



## zodac

Well, what's your budget? A 9800GT or GTS 250 would be all the PhysX you could need, and bring in quite a few points for Folding too.


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
All you need is SMP and GPU3 for probably ~18k PPD









Another GTX470 would be cool









I wish I could! I'm trying to buy used to cut back on prices. Heading back to college in a month and need to retain some money!

As for 18k PPD. I have no idea what that means. Lol. I'm a huge Folding noob but I want to help!

EDIT: Budget under $100? Also it must be able to do Physx in the current games pretty well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
I wish I could! I'm trying to buy used to cut back on prices. Heading back to college in a month and need to retain some money!

As for 18k PPD. I have no idea what that means. Lol. I'm a huge Folding noob but I want to help!

EDIT: Budget under $100? Also it must be able to do Physx in the current games pretty well.

18,000 points per day. That's what you'll get in "return" for helping the scientists (as well as a good feeling). 18k is pretty good, the average on OCN is far less than that.
Under $100 it would be easy to score a GTS250, maybe even a GTX260


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
18,000 points per day. That's what you'll get in "return" for helping the scientists (as well as a good feeling). 18k is pretty good, the average on OCN is far less than that.
Under $100 it would be easy to score a GTS250, maybe even a GTX260

Thanks for the explanation!

Someone is selling a 250 OC 1gb in my price range. Should I get that?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
Thanks for the explanation!

Someone is selling a 250 OC 1gb in my price range. Should I get that?

How many open slots do you have? You _may_ be able to get a pair of 8800GTs for right at $100. It would be just as good for PhysX, and do ~10k PPD (vs ~6.5 from a single GTS250). Although with just a 650w PSU, you might be better off with just a single card (GTS250). Your call


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
How many open slots do you have? You _may_ be able to get a pair of 8800GTs for right at $100. It would be just as good for PhysX, and do ~10k PPD (vs ~6.5 from a single GTS250). Although with just a 650w PSU, you might be better off with just a single card (GTS250). Your call









I believe I only have 2 PCIe slots. So only 1 open.


----------



## mmx+

Well, in that case a GTS250 would probably be the best option. A good price is ~$70-75 shipped (how much I paid for mine)


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well, in that case a GTS250 would probably be the best option. A good price is ~$70-75 shipped (how much I paid for mine)

Sweet! How is the noise output of the 250?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
Sweet! How is the noise output of the 250?

I have a non-reference GTS250 Twin Frozr (MSI) and it's pretty quiet. Even a reference one should be _far_ quieter than your GTX470


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have a non-reference GTS250 Twin Frozr (MSI) and it's pretty quiet. Even a reference one should be _far_ quieter than your GTX470









This is good news! I have my water-cooling parts coming this week. The 470 was way to loud!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
This is good news! I have my water-cooling parts coming this week. The 470 was way to loud!









Did you ever have a GTX200-series GPU? The GTS250 is probably about as loud


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Did you ever have a GTX200-series GPU? The GTS250 is probably about as loud









No, my last card was an ATI 4XXX series.

Hmm this is not good then. Any other options that are quieter?


----------



## mmx+

Well the GTS250 is pretty quiet








I'd guess slightly quieter than a HD4870 at about the same fan speed. Especially ones with non-stock coolers, like my TwinFrozr


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Well the GTS250 is pretty quiet








I'd guess slightly quieter than a HD4870 at about the same fan speed. Especially ones with non-stock coolers, like my TwinFrozr

















I'm confused. You said it was as loud as the 470 and then say its pretty quiet?
Lol your messin' with me arn't ya!
















If the seller would ever PM me back, I'll see if I can get it under $70.00. Maybe Ill throw it under water.

Temps good on the 250?


----------



## mmx+

I said that it was _quieter_ than the GTX470 (at least I think I did







)
Temps are fine, noise is good, it's overall a good card.
Can you link me the one you're looking to get?


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I said that it was _quieter_ than the GTX470 (at least I think I did







)
Temps are fine, noise is good, it's overall a good card.
Can you link me the one you're looking to get?

Maybe I read it wrong..







No problems.

He is selling 2 cards for $150.00 so hopefully he will part with 1 for $75 or under.

http://www.overclock.net/video/80145...250oc-1gb.html


----------



## mmx+

Nice, one of those cards will perform well


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nice, one of those cards will perform well









Awesome. I'll let you know if I score this card.









Also, not quite sure how to setup all this folding stuff. Might be PM'ing you in the future


----------



## zodac

Check my sig for guides; if you have a problem, post there and one of us will help you out.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
Awesome. I'll let you know if I score this card.









Also, not quite sure how to setup all this folding stuff. Might be PM'ing you in the future









I'll be happy to help, as would Zodac


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Check my sig for guides; if you have a problem, post there and one of us will help you out.









Awesome! I hope to be up and running once my ram comes. Thanks!


----------



## mmx+

Well you have a very nice setup for [email protected]


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well you have a very nice setup for [email protected]




















Wasn't originally planned for Folding but I figured that if I leave my computer just sitting there 70% of the time why not get the most out of it by volunteering its computing powers? Seems like the most logical choice.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss*











Wasn't originally planned for Folding but I figured that if I leave my computer just sitting there 70% of the time why not get the most out of it by volunteering its computing powers? Seems like the most logical choice.










Absolutely








For older setups (PentiumD and below) it's probably not worth it, but for a modern setup it makes sense


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Absolutely








For older setups (PentiumD and below) it's probably not worth it, but for a modern setup it makes sense









Nice. I have a few nooby questions about Folding:

1. Does it use a lot of bandwith? I'm going to be living with 4 dudes when I head back to college next month and I don't want to piss them off from sucking all the internet juice.









2. How good is the PS3 at Folding? I remember reading that it is pretty good. I have one just sitting around not doing anything..









3. Is Folding hard on the hardware?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
Nice. I have a few nooby questions about Folding:

1. Does it use a lot of bandwith? I'm going to be living with 4 dudes when I head back to college next month and I don't want to piss them off from sucking all the internet juice.









2. How good is the PS3 at Folding? I remember reading that it is pretty good. I have one just sitting around not doing anything..









3. Is Folding hard on the hardware?

1. No, hardly any. Especially the GPU client
2. OK, not great. About 1k PPD
3. As long as temps are fine, it's OK. It _will_ decrease the lifetime of the hardware, but it might drop it from 10 years to 7 (and I hope you would have upgraded by then). Seriously, how many here are using the first-generation Northwood Pentium 4s or an Athlon XP?


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


1. No, hardly any. Especially the GPU client
2. OK, not great. About 1k PPD
3. As long as temps are fine, it's OK. It _will_ decrease the lifetime of the hardware, but it might drop it from 10 years to 7 (and I hope you would have upgraded by then). Seriously, how many here are using the first-generation Northwood Pentium 4s or an Athlon XP?


TouchÃ©.

Thanks for the fast responses! If only my ram came this fast


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Seriously, how many here are using the first-generation Northwood Pentium 4s or an Athlon XP?


Hah. I got this desktop in my sig in 03'. I recently pulled it out of the closet and started using it. The only thing I have done with it is added a gig of RAM and went from a 2.4Ghz Celeron 400FSB to the 3.06Ghz P4 w/ HT @ 533FSB. Woke it up quite a bit. It does what I need, and that's just browsing the internet and watching movies on it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss*


TouchÃ©.

Thanks for the fast responses! If only my ram came this fast










http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=10370918 <- No problem


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


http://www.overclock.net/reputation.php?p=10370918 <- No problem










Done.







Thanks again good sir.


----------



## mmx+

Any time








If you have issues once you get things set up, just let us know, and we'll be able to resolve them


----------



## cl04k3d

So I want to do some folding. where do I start. I downloaded the program and installed it now what?

Also can I fold on my CPU and GPU at the same time? How do I do that?


----------



## zodac

Just install both the SMP client and the GPU client, and monitor them both through HFM.

Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## SadistBlinx

I just started folding on my cpu a few days ago about to hit my 10th WU then i can start with the bigadv flag currently @ 6k points lol sooo tiny when you compare it to everyone else.


----------



## zodac

More new Folders!


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
More new Folders!









Double







!

I keep getting those horrible 6701/2 projects, they take forever to finish and the PPD is real low







. Any way I set it up so I don't receive them?

Also, even though I've only done 4 WU's for OCN (did loads for EVGA), can I still do -bigadvwith bonus points? I'm using the same passkey as before.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cl04k3d* 
So I want to do some folding. where do I start. I downloaded the program and installed it now what?

Also can I fold on my CPU and GPU at the same time? How do I do that?

SMP and GPU, the HFM guide is linked in the SMP guide (possibly the GPU one as well, I don't remember)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SadistBlinx* 
I just started folding on my cpu a few days ago about to hit my 10th WU then i can start with the bigadv flag currently @ 6k points lol sooo tiny when you compare it to everyone else.

Well your 980x should be good for *at least* 35k PPD with bigadv, if not more (up to 50k depending on the OC)









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Double







!

I keep getting those horrible 6701/2 projects, they take forever to finish and the PPD is real low







. Any way I set it up so I don't receive them?

Also, even though I've only done 4 WU's for OCN (did loads for EVGA), can I still do -bigadvwith bonus points? I'm using the same passkey as before.

No way to get around them. I think that as long as you've done at least 10 SMP WUs with at least an 80% success rate with the passkey, the team doesn't matter.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
No way to get around them. I think that as long as you've done at least 10 SMP WUs with at least an 80% success rate with the passkey, the team doesn't matter.

Ah dang







. I always have issues trying to upload my results for the 670* WUs.The client tries to send the results but just can't connect. I have to use the _-send all_ flag to send the unit. Then it works first time. It's very strange. I have all [email protected] stuff passing through my firewall so I have no idea that the issue it. All other projects get send fine.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Ah dang







. I always have issues trying to upload my results for the 670* WUs.The client tries to send the results but just can't connect. I have to use the _-send all_ flag to send the unit. Then it works first time. It's very strange. I have all [email protected] stuff passing through my firewall so I have no idea that the issue it. All other projects get send fine.

Same here, on both my C2D laptop and i7, the P670x WUs always fail several times (sometimes more than that)


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Same here, on both my C2D laptop and i7, the P670x WUs always fail several times (sometimes more than that)

Does anyone know why? Do you know if Stanford are aware of this issue?


----------



## mmx+

I have no idea why. I thought it might just be an issue with our internet, since it's really crappy. But since others are having it, I have no idea


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I have no idea why. I thought it might just be an issue with our internet, since it's really crappy. But since others are having it, I have no idea









I thought it might have something to do with their servers, but according to their server status page, 171.64.65.56is up and running.









Is this the same IP you upload your P670x WUs to?


----------



## mmx+

Yep, that's what it went to about an hour ago


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yep, that's what it went to about an hour ago

Well I'm stumped. I've just switched to folding bigadv WUs so now I don't have to deal with them crummy 670X's







.


----------



## mmx+

Very nice, you should have no issue making anywhere from 20 to 35k PPD (depending on which bigadv WU you get)


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 

I keep getting those horrible 6701/2 projects, they take forever to finish and the PPD is real low







. Any way I set it up so I don't receive them?

I HATE those WUs. They should really make them worth more points.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Very nice, you should have no issue making anywhere from 20 to 35k PPD (depending on which bigadv WU you get)


Sitting on 30K atm but I'm using my PC so it's not going full out. The Project is 2686. Paired with my GTX 470, I'm on 42K PPD.









So much better than those 13K P670x's







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


I HATE those WUs. They should really make them worth more points.


I hear that! As soon as I jumped from EVGA to OCN, I got 3 of those projects in a row! Here I was trying to bump up my completed WUs and I kept getting nailed with those stupid things.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Sitting on 30K atm but I'm using my PC so it's not going full out. The Project is 2686. Paired with my GTX 470, I'm on 42K PPD.









So much better than those 13K P670x's







.

I hear that! As soon as I jumped from EVGA to OCN, I got 3 of those projects in a row! Here I was trying to bump up my completed WUs and I kept getting nailed with those stupid things.


Nice, that'll definitely make you a top-20 folder















I've had nothing but P670Xs on both computers in a while now


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


I HATE those WUs. They should really make them worth more points.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Nice, that'll definitely make you a top-20 folder















I've had nothing but P670Xs on both computers in a while now










Thanks! When I get my AMD 1055T rig, I hop to be in the top 19!







. I actually have enough cash to buy two of those rigs, plus a third GTX 460, it's sooooo tempting!









Can you not do bigadv WUs?


----------



## mmx+

I only fold part-time on my i7 due to electricity usage. So no bigadv until it cools off and I can fold more.
If you do get 2 of those computers, you could easily be top-10









Although, if you have 2000 AUD to spend, it could be better to get one rig than to duplicate up








Let me know if you want suggestions for that


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Although, if you have 2000 AUD to spend, it could be better to get one rig than to duplicate up








Let me know if you want suggestions for that










I'm also tempted to just save for an extra 6 months and build a Classified SR-2 rig with two Xeon 5650 and 2 GTX 480's







.

How much PPD would $2000 get you do you think?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


I'm also tempted to just save for an extra 6 months and build a Classified SR-2 rig with two Xeon 5650 and 2 GTX 480's







.

How much PPD would $2000 get you do you think?


I think HellScream has a rig like that.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


I'm also tempted to just save for an extra 6 months and build a Classified SR-2 rig with two Xeon 5650 and 2 GTX 480's







.

How much PPD would $2000 get you do you think?


In the US, it could easily get 70k. Can you link me to your AU etailer so I can try some possible builds?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


I think HellScream has a rig like that.


I only work part time so it takes me forever to save for anything







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


In the US, it could easily get 70k. Can you link me to your AU etailer so I can try some possible builds?


Sure. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


I only work part time so it takes me forever to save for anything







.

Sure. http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php











Comfortably under $2000, good for ~11k per GPU, and 15-30k on bigadv (OCed to 3.8ghz, which shouldn't be too hard)


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Comfortably under $2000, good for ~11k per GPU, and 15-30k on bigadv (OCed to 3.8ghz, which shouldn't be too hard)


Looks good! I can't spend all my $2K unfortunately, but if I could, I think I'd order that stuff tomorrow!

Okay, another Q: Could I get more PPD with $1k that the 1055T I (we) put together?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Looks good! I can't spend all my $2K unfortunately, but if I could, I think I'd order that stuff tomorrow!

Okay, another Q: Could I get more PPD with $1k that the 1055T I (we) put together?


I'll see what I can do with a 1K budget


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I'll see what I can do with a 1K budget










Awesome, can't wait to see what you come up with! Post it in my build thread, saves me watching these two threads like a hawk







.

30K PPD for $1K would be just awesome if possible







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*










Comfortably under $2000, good for ~11k per GPU, and 15-30k on bigadv (OCed to 3.8ghz, which shouldn't be too hard)


Just realized that motherboard only supports 2 GPUs and there doesn't seem to be one that will support 3 for a reasonable price








In that case, ditch the 3rd card, and drop the PSU to a TX750w

EDIT:
*Or do this:*


----------



## A_Major_Rebel

I'm new! Hello!


----------



## zodac

*Hi!







*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

hi there


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *A_Major_Rebel*


I'm new! Hello!


Hello & Welcome









Check out these guides for instructions on how to set up the clients: GPU & SMP


----------



## vinton13

Hi.








You guys probably got fed up seeing me with all the help I needed.


----------



## zodac

We're always happy to help new Folders. Soon, you'll be passing that info on to newer Folders.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vinton13* 
Hi.








You guys probably got fed up seeing me with all the help I needed.

Not in the slightest









I asked a lot of questions 3 months ago, and now I'm Editor


----------



## iOrange

Hi!

Just started folding about 2 days ago. Thanks to everyone here, the guides, faqs, and previous posts, I was more or less up and running in no time.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iOrange* 
Hi!

Just started folding about 2 days ago. Thanks to everyone here, the guides, faqs, and previous posts, I was more or less up and running in no time.









Very glad to have you
















If you need anything, just yell, we'll help









Your stats are here


----------



## iOrange

Thanks!


----------



## mmx+

No problem








Would you mind posting a screenshot of the clients set up in HFM.NET so I can verify that everything looks all right?


----------



## iOrange

Ok, let's see how well this works (tough to crop 3600x1200 down to 600x600!):










There's a problem with one of the GPU clients. But, the other is working fine. Still trying to figure that one out. It ran for a while, then started erroring out.


----------



## mmx+

I don't see a picture there?

What GPUs do you have?


----------



## xximanoobxx

Just started folding with my GTX 460 today! I'm not gonna be folding 24/7 until I move into my dorm. My parents would get really mad if the electric bills sky rockets, lol. I'm getting high 10k- low 11k PPD according to HFM.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx* 
Just started folding with my GTX 460 today! I'm not gonna be folding 24/7 until I move into my dorm. My parents would get really mad if the electric bills sky rockets, lol. I'm getting high 10k- low 11k PPD according to HFM.

That's about in line with most other GTX460s









If you want to SMP on that X6, it should be 10-15k, depending on work units. The SMP guide is in the Guides section and is very easy to get set up


----------



## iOrange

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
I don't see a picture there?

What GPUs do you have?

Weird, the picture is on mine. Hmm.

Both GPUs are 8800s. They are going to be replaced soon. Getting about 3.3k PPD with both, although only one is running reliably (the other may be toast!).

Getting about 1.6k PPD with the SMD client, bonus display turned off until I hit the 10 WU mark.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iOrange* 
Weird, the picture is on mine. Hmm.

Both GPUs are 8800s. They are going to be replaced soon. Getting about 3.3k PPD with both, although only one is running reliably (the other may be toast!).

Getting about 1.6k PPD with the SMD client, bonus display turned off until I hit the 10 WU mark.

1.6k seems a bit low, but not too bad. What 8800s are they? If they're GTs, they should be getting ~4-5k each, ~5-6k each from GTS G92s, and 3-4k each for GTS G80s or GSs.

Can you upload your screenshot to techpowerup.org and post that here?


----------



## iOrange

Alright let's try this one


















The 1.6k is with bonus display off. It shows roughly 11-14k with bonus display on, depending on what I'm doing.

GPUs are GTS variety.

Also, thanks for the techpowerup tip...learn something new everyday!


----------



## xximanoobxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's about in line with most other GTX460s









If you want to SMP on that X6, it should be 10-15k, depending on work units. The SMP guide is in the Guides section and is very easy to get set up

















Thanks! I'm going to set that up when i move as well. I got the GTX 460 just to fold since I don't really game much myself. I'm planning on adding another GPU to my rig so I could get more PPD







I just really want to help with the research a lot without doing much effort really.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


Just started folding with my GTX 460 today! I'm not gonna be folding 24/7 until I move into my dorm. My parents would get really mad if the electric bills sky rockets, lol. I'm getting high 10k- low 11k PPD according to HFM.


Is there and OC on this 460? I've got a stock 470 folding and it 'only' pulls 12K PPD. Seems like I should be getting more or the 460 should be getting less







. Or are they just that good?

Can I ask, do you have the 1GB or the 768MB version?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iOrange*


Also, thanks for the techpowerup tip...learn something new everyday!


Techpowerup tip? Can I be let in on this tip?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


I just really want to help with the research a lot without doing much effort really.


Welcome to the lazy mans research!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iOrange*


Alright let's try this one


















The 1.6k is with bonus display off. It shows roughly 11-14k with bonus display on, depending on what I'm doing.

GPUs are GTS variety.

Also, thanks for the techpowerup tip...learn something new everyday!


Can you go to techpowerup.com, download GPU-Z, and get me a screenshot of the "Graphics Card" tab for at least one of the GPUs and the "sensors" tab for both?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xximanoobxx*


Thanks! I'm going to set that up when i move as well. I got the GTX 460 just to fold since I don't really game much myself. I'm planning on adding another GPU to my rig so I could get more PPD







I just really want to help with the research a lot without doing much effort really.


Awesome








You have a very nice setup for [email protected]










ezekiel 08 said:


> Is there and OC on this 460? I've got a stock 470 folding and it 'only' pulls 12K PPD. Seems like I should be getting more or the 460 should be getting less
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or are they just that good?
> /QUOTE]
> OCed the GTX460s are ~9.5k, but they can do up to 11.5-12k OCed. You should be able to pull ~14k OCed on a GTX470
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*
> 
> 
> Techpowerup tip? Can I be let in on this tip?
> 
> 
> Remember all of those pics I uploaded for you yesterday? My image host of choice is techpowerup.org, it's free, there's no limit to how many pics you can upload, it's fast, and you don't have to be a member. Check it out


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


OCed the GTX460s are ~9.5k, but they can do up to 11.5-12k OCed. You should be able to pull ~14k OCed on a GTX470


I don't want to risk OCing my 470 as my FTW version of my 285 died about in about 6 months. It's only because of the warranty that I have a 470 today







. I'd OC the 460's for sure as they are way cheaper to replace if one dies







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Remember all of those pics I uploaded for you yesterday? My image host of choice is techpowerup.org, it's free, there's no limit to how many pics you can upload, it's fast, and you don't have to be a member. Check it out










Yeah, I noticed you were uploading there. I'll bookmark it for future use. Just gotta remember not to crop my images too small eh?


----------



## mmx+

Well that's perfectly reasonable & understandable. But I can't stand to have a piece of overclock-able hardware in my possession at stock.

TPU's watermark isn't ideal, but I'm definitely willing to deal with it for the convenience they provide


----------



## zodac

Hey, mmx... there's a spreadsheet that could use some updating.









*EDIT:* Oh, and Imageshack FTW.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*EDIT:* Oh, and Imageshack FTW.










Agreed!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*









Agreed!


_TPU_ FTW!
No need for accounts, and it _works_


----------



## zodac

No need for an account on Imageshack (though I have one), it also works, and no watermarks.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
_TPU_ FTW!
No need for accounts, and it _works_









So you're saying IS doesn't work? And you do need an account







...

EDIT:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No need for an account on Imageshack (though I have one), it also works, and no watermarks.









Bet me to it







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
No need for an account on Imageshack (though I have one), it also works, and no watermarks.









Well I'm proud to show the TPU watermark, that's the other forum where I'm a frequently-posting member









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
So you're saying IS doesn't work? And you do need an account







...

EDIT:

Bet me to it







.

TPU FTW!


----------



## zodac

Nah, just gets in the way. Imagine my guides with a watermark? No thanks.

Now, I wouldn't object to an OCN watermark...


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, just gets in the way. Imagine my guides with a watermark? No thanks.

Now, I wouldn't object to an OCN watermark...

Hahaha, I want one of those watermarks now!

mmx+, how can you be a traitor? Shame on you...


----------



## sugarmankie

just thought i would pop in and say..... IM FOLDIN SON! After months of toying with the idea of turning some old parts into a folding farm ( Quad PCi-e MSI k9a2platinum, an old thermaltake case, an athlon 64 x2 5000+, and hopefully 3 more 8800gt's to add with the one i currently own) i finnally decided to add most of my extra pc part funds into it. I JUST started folding on my fermi around 20 minuntes ago and its lookin great so far! Have a gtx 470 clocked at 745/1848 @1050 mv ( could most likely drop it my meh stability ftw) running 100% fan speed as usual = p GO GO JET PLANE! But yeah, im really looking forward to help out such a great cause! Ive had several family members diagnosed with terminal illnesses and think the idea of finding ways to prevent/cure/do away with them is a great thing to be a part of. On another more personal note, im DARN proud to say that i quit smoking cold turkey yesterday with the help of the patch and so far haven't had any issues!

thanks for reading everyone KEEP IT FOLDIN!

sugar


----------



## zodac

Congratz, and welcome to our team.


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome to the team, sugar.


----------



## sugarmankie

thanks for the warm welcome guys = ]

sugarmankie


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
thanks for reading everyone KEEP IT FOLDIN!

sugar









Welcome to the team!









Do you have everything set up? Know what's going on with everything? Have any questions? We're all here to help







.


----------



## sugarmankie

well i had GPU3 working great with my gtx 470 but when i tossed in my 8800gt to fold on it while gaming on the 470 i ran into some issues. Ive tried unistalling gpu3 (for the time being) and then installing gpu2 and configureing the Target with gpu -1 (for the second slot?) but it throws an errror that states gpu2 dosnt recognize my 8800gt and still tries to fold on the 470.

shew that was a run on haha

any suggestions?

sugarmankie


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Nah, just gets in the way. Imagine my guides with a watermark? No thanks.

Now, I wouldn't object to an OCN watermark...

The pics I sent to you for the guide I carefully uploaded to a site without watermarks. But for general-purpose uploads, TPU is perfectly good









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Hahaha, I want one of those watermarks now!

mmx+, how can you be a traitor? Shame on you...

I'm not a traitor. Notice that my folding username at TPU hasn't had points in months









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
just thought i would pop in and say..... IM FOLDIN SON! After months of toying with the idea of turning some old parts into a folding farm ( Quad PCi-e MSI k9a2platinum, an old thermaltake case, an athlon 64 x2 5000+, and hopefully 3 more 8800gt's to add with the one i currently own) i finnally decided to add most of my extra pc part funds into it. I JUST started folding on my fermi around 20 minuntes ago and its lookin great so far! Have a gtx 470 clocked at 745/1848 @1050 mv ( could most likely drop it my meh stability ftw) running 100% fan speed as usual = p GO GO JET PLANE! But yeah, im really looking forward to help out such a great cause! Ive had several family members diagnosed with terminal illnesses and think the idea of finding ways to prevent/cure/do away with them is a great thing to be a part of. On another more personal note, im DARN proud to say that i quit smoking cold turkey yesterday with the help of the patch and so far haven't had any issues!

thanks for reading everyone KEEP IT FOLDIN!

sugar

Welcome















Your GTX470 is a great card, you'll be speeding up the ranks in no time!
You can also SMP fold on your CPU for about 7.5k PPD









BTW, where in NC are you? I'm in Chapel Hill


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The pics I sent to you for the guide I carefully uploaded to a site without watermarks. But for general-purpose uploads, TPU is perfectly good









Perfectly good, perhaps, but Imageshack is awesome.


----------



## sugarmankie

Quote:

BTW, where in NC are you? I'm in Chapel Hill
Im in statesville = p not too too far from ya! but yeah i didn't really think about folding on the cpu too much but thats not a bad idea to be honest. I honestly just wish i could get this darn 8800gt to fold side by side with my 470 until i can get rid of some parts to finish up my folding rig. Its kind of odd, windows notices the 8800gt and so does NVIDIA control panel for physx......

sugarmankie


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Perfectly good, perhaps, but Imageshack is awesome.










I think this is a case of where we can agree to disagree









Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
Im in statesville = p not too too far from ya! but yeah i didn't really think about folding on the cpu too much but thats not a bad idea to be honest. I honestly just wish i could get this darn 8800gt to fold side by side with my 470 until i can get rid of some parts to finish up my folding rig. Its kind of odd, windows notices the 8800gt and so does NVIDIA control panel for physx......

sugarmankie

Try this:

Download the GPU2 Console client
Download the GPU3 console client
Set up GPU2 on the 8800GT with machine ID 3 and -gpu 1 (you may also need -local and/or -forcegpu nvidia_g80)
Set up the GTX470 with the GPU3 console client, using machine ID 2 and the -gpu 0 flag (you may also need the -local flag)
The CPU is very definitely worth folding on, it won't give as many points as your GTX470, but it will definitely do more than your 8800GT


----------



## sugarmankie

alrighty ill try that now thanks!

sugarmankie

*EDIT: that got it working thanks a ton!*

sugarmankie


----------



## mbudden

Noob Question. What is the difference between the 499375 steps and the 250000 steps? One core on multiple of my PC's always running one and the other. One is slower than the other. Shed light on this?







Thanks!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sugarmankie* 
alrighty ill try that now thanks!

sugarmankie

*EDIT: that got it working thanks a ton!*

sugarmankie

Awesome!
Could you post a screenshot of HFM?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Noob Question. What is the difference between the 499375 steps and the 250000 steps? One core on multiple of my PC's always running one and the other. One is slower than the other. Shed light on this?







Thanks!

Well they'll be worth different amounts of points when completed. One of them will take longer, and thus will reward you with more points. But no real difference, different WUs have different numbers of steps


----------



## sugarmankie

heres the screen shot you asked for, i guess the ppd on the 470 is ok for 700 core. and the 8800gt looks about right from what ive seen as well.








REALLLLYYY looking forward to getting my folding farm up and running = p

sugarmankie


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


heres the screen shot you asked for, i guess the ppd on the 470 is ok for 700 core. and the 8800gt looks about right from what ive seen as well.








REALLLLYYY looking forward to getting my folding farm up and running = p

sugarmankie


Close the viewer, it's buggy as hell and it slows things down.

Give SMP a shot, it'll bring nice PPD as well









What are you planning on for a farm?


----------



## sugarmankie

going to try and grab a 1055t, and 2 9800gx2s if i can here soon. Is smp tough to setup? im about to go read the guide but ill ask if i need any assistance = ]

sugarmankie


----------



## OutOfBalanceOX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


going to try and grab a 1055t, and 2 9800gx2s if i can here soon. Is smp tough to setup? im about to go read the guide but ill ask if i need any assistance = ]

sugarmankie


no, especially not with the new 6.30 client, its just download and start with it. no install necessary


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


going to try and grab a 1055t, and 2 9800gx2s if i can here soon. Is smp tough to setup? im about to go read the guide but ill ask if i need any assistance = ]

sugarmankie


That would be incredible!
SMP is very easy to set up, I can get a SMP client set up in 5 minutes


----------



## sugarmankie

yeah im gunna go ahead and attempt the SMP setup. But i bumped my gtx 470 to 800 core and saw a nice ppd increase.










cpu is UBER low though.... maybe its all the junk i have running = ]


----------



## mmx+

Nice with the GPU!
You don't have SMP set up, that's the standard CPU client. Make sure to follow Z's SMP guide, down to the shortcut w/ the flag (that part is essential).


----------



## Paradox me

Hey there, figured I'd give folding another shot after running into some problems the last time. Set up SMP and GPU2 clients yesterday and boy, never knew this PC could put out so much heat.







Not sure I'll be able to leave this going 24/7 until winter, and even then the squeal from my GPU would drive me nuts if I'm in the same room.

GTX 285 is going at a steady pace but SMP looks like it'll take quite a while. ETA on my 720BE is almost 2 days, is that normal?


----------



## KeepinItHamsta

So I finally got around to setting up a farm and am folding for OCN for the first time in a few years. Was really close to 100k when I went dormant so I've broken 100k on my first 12 hours back.

Here's my little list:
My crappy work rig is pulling roughly 5000 PPD. Core2Duo 4300 and 8800GT.
The system in my signature is supposedly going to be pulling in 37500 PPD but it's going to be more like 25000 because I play games on that system.
I also have a dual E5520 server that will be staying at stock speeds that I'm not going to be installing HFM on. No idea what actual numbers it's going to be pulling.
Have my PS3 folding as well, but I'm sure it's barely pulling in points.

In the process of turning over my first 10 passkey units so we'll see what my actual PPD are in a few days.

I also have a couple 8800GT cards sitting around but no machines to put them in for now.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KeepinItHamsta*


So I finally got around to setting up a farm and am folding for OCN for the first time in a few years. Was really close to 100k when I went dormant so I've broken 100k on my first 12 hours back.

Here's my little list:
My crappy work rig is pulling roughly 5000 PPD. Core2Duo 4300 and 8800GT.
The system in my signature is supposedly going to be pulling in 37500 PPD but it's going to be more like 25000 because I play games on that system.
I also have a dual E5520 server that will be staying at stock speeds that I'm not going to be installing HFM on. No idea what actual numbers it's going to be pulling.
Have my PS3 folding as well, but I'm sure it's barely pulling in points.

In the process of turning over my first 10 passkey units so we'll see what my actual PPD are in a few days.

I also have a couple 8800GT cards sitting around but no machines to put them in for now.










Nice








Your C2D/8800GT should be about 5-6k, each of the GPUs in your sig rig is about 11k, and the CPU is probably 11-15k (@ 3.8ghz)
Your server should have no issues doing 20k daily w/ bonuses, maybe more.
The PS3 is right at 1k PPD if it folds 24/7.

Glad to have you back!


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Well they'll be worth different amounts of points when completed. One of them will take longer, and thus will reward you with more points. But no real difference, different WUs have different numbers of steps


Unless you get a 670x SMP WU














.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sugarmankie*


yeah im gunna go ahead and attempt the SMP setup. But i bumped my gtx 470 to 800 core and saw a nice ppd increase.


Man, that PPD is awesome! Makes me wanna OC my 470 now...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Unless you get a 670x SMP WU














.

Oh, I'm very familiar with these. They drop the PPD on my i7 5k









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 
Man, that PPD is awesome! Makes me wanna OC my 470 now...









Do eet!!!


----------



## Munkypoo7

Well, here's my intro









Just got my 470 and decided why not put it to some use other than GuildWars and BFBC2?!

So I got the GPU3 Client, and it's already chugging away [OCN Team 37726]. Also got HFM.net to show PPD... but, question time.

I'm using my sig rig, so I won't be folding 24/7, but hell, every bit helps right?









Just to verify (image attached), everything looks ok right? I've followed Zodac's guides.. least I think I did, set everything up, just making it manual run so I can pick and choose when to fold. With school coming up and the fact I do work on this pc, rather it not just start folding from the get go then me forcing it to pause.

Only really have one one issue and one question..

Issue: the SMP client won't budge from 0 / 500000 Steps, even when I Idle, any help would be appreciated :\\ (Or does it update in long intervals, therefore not an issue and nothing to worry about) Nvm it just updated lol

Question: Could someone please explain "WU's" in simple noob terms and bonuses as well please? I can't seem to find a noob friendly version, or maybe I glossed over it and this is a silly request









Thanks in Advance, and seems I caught the folding bug, and it feels great ^^

Edit, if HFM.net is correct I should be grabbing ~17k per day if all goes well


----------



## mmx+

Looks good, if you could post a screenshot of it later on once the CPU has done a few percent that would be great.
A WU is a *W*ork *U*nit. Stanford sends out small packets of work to the clients at a time, each packet is a work unit. Your GTX470 should take a bit over an hour per WU, your Q9550 between 8 and 20 hours per WU (depending on which one it gets and what clocks you're running at)


----------



## Munkypoo7

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Looks good, if you could post a screenshot of it later on once the CPU has done a few percent that would be great.
A WU is a *W*ork *U*nit. Stanford sends out small packets of work to the clients at a time, each packet is a work unit. Your GTX470 should take a bit over an hour per WU, your Q9550 between 8 and 20 hours per WU (depending on which one it gets and what clocks you're running at)

Hmm ok, now another question. I think I finished my first WU...maybe, I'm not even sure lol.

My first "one" (don't want to call it by the wrong name, and if you could correct me, I'd appreciate it







) finished, and now I started another, but for a bit the display (which I never have open, I just wanted to see it quickly) said that the card wasn't in use. So in HFM I clicked Tools>Download projects from Stanford to try to force it to keep going... did that do anything at all? Should I even do that? :x

And here's the screeny you requested after a few (and you definitely only got a "few" lol) percentage points done.

Thanks mmx+









Quicky note, CPU PPD got bumped to 5409.6 by the time I posted this and the screeny, guess the less I use the pc the more points I can pull (obvious but still...)


----------



## mmx+

Just keep the display closed, it slows things down and is unstable. Use HFM instead








What speed is your CPU running at? Even at stock, you should be getting at least 6k on that WU. Do you have a lot of other junk running?


----------



## Munkypoo7

Yeah I know the display is messed up, but I just wanted to see what was there









My cpu is running at stock speeds, and I do have stuff open, I'm doing some paperwork, Excel, Word, have Steam open for chatting, plus Precision, HWMonitor for temps (since I've never done this before, I'm interested in what kind of temps I'm holding). Not to mention a good 6+ tabs of the folding threads that I'm still going through just to learn









I do like the fact I'm holding a steady 46-48C cpu temp too, even with the 470 being at 83C ^^

edit: oddly enough the CPU estimated PPD is still lowly creeping up, even with all of my stuff open, up to 5626.9, maybe it just needed to we worked into, considering I haven't really rode the q9550 that hard anyways


----------



## mmx+

Well it's good that it's going up








As I said, with nothing running but FAH, you should be at about 6-7k on most SMP WUs, ~5k on the slower P670Xs. Great CPU temps, my i7 is running at ~75c folding ATM. It idles around 45c


----------



## Munkypoo7

Ah awesome! ^^

Well, my intro and little questions are out of the way, thanks a ton mmx+, really appreciate it, and you definitely have imaginary awesome rep(s) in my books


----------



## mmx+

Let me know if you have any issues, I'll be glad to assist you (nVida GPU and SMP are my areas of expertise)


----------



## mortimersnerd

This is not the place to argue about folding! We are welcoming new members and such discussions may drive those members away. Don't let it happen again or it will be followed by warnings/infractions.


----------



## mmx+

Thank you for cleaning that up


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Oh, I'm very familiar with these. They drop the PPD on my i7 5k










So why don't you fold bigadv?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Do eet!!!


Ended up caving in an OCing it







. Sitting at:
Core: 805MHz
Shader: 1610MHz
Memory: 1700MHz [didn't bother much with this]
Voltage: 1.087V

PPD before OC: 11197.8
PPD after OC: 15527


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Hi I just started [email protected] and although my sig rig barely pulls in any PPD







I plan on folding anyway because any points help


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Hi I just started [email protected] and although my sig rig barely pulls in any PPD







I plan on folding anyway because any points help


















Welcome!









Do you have everything set up right? Any questions (even n00b ones







)?


----------



## IzninjaFTW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 







Welcome!









Do you have everything set up right? Any questions (even n00b ones







)?

Well I can't fold 24/7 due to the fact that multiple people use this computer at the moment but that will soon change. I don't have any questions at the moment and thanks for the welcome


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *IzninjaFTW*


Hi I just started [email protected] and although my sig rig barely pulls in any PPD







I plan on folding anyway because any points help










Welcome!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


So why don't you fold bigadv?


I don't fold 24/7 on my sig rig due to power consumption, so I couldn't get one done in time for bonuses









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Ended up caving in an OCing it







. Sitting at:
Core: 805MHz
Shader: 1610MHz
Memory: 1700MHz [didn't bother much with this]
Voltage: 1.087V

PPD before OC: 11197.8
PPD after OC: 15527











Awesome






















Worth it?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I don't fold 24/7 on my sig rig due to power consumption, so I couldn't get one done in time for bonuses










Good call.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Awesome






















Worth it?


For an extra 3,500 ppd for free? Heck yes! It's like adding a GT 230 to my system (or some card...).


----------



## mmx+

About 9600GSO level. By OCing, you added more PPD than my 9600GT does









Good luck with your folding adventures!

How long at this point do you think it's going to be until you build the dedicated folding rig?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
About 9600GSO level. By OCing, you added more PPD than my 9600GT does



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Good luck with your folding adventures!

How long at this point do you think it's going to be until you build the dedicated folding rig?

Still deciding whether or not I should build it. I'm yet to find out how much my power will be since I started folding (billed every 3 months), so I'm holding out to see how much it's gonna cost to run a dedicate folding rig.

I'm also tempted to buy a 980X, better monitor and a Corsair AX1200. Then I can buy the rest of the part for a 2nd computer down the track and throw my 920 in there with my current PSU. Looking at getting a GTX 480 also, so I could throw my current 470 in there too







.

So, it's either build a dedicated folding rig and not upgrade my current PC, or upgrade my PC and then build a folding rig when I get the money (remember I'll be getting much more PPD a day with a 980X and 480







). I think the latter might be the go ATM. I'll wait it out some more and see what sort of cash I make in the next few weeks.

PS: Dell are releasing a new 30", the U3011, so hopefully the price of the current 3008WFP will drop and I can snag one nice and cheap! Or maybe even 2 (with discount codes)







!









PPS: Or I could finally get off my butt and water cool my rig!! (like I originally planned to).


----------



## Xeio

Greetings?









Though I'm not running anything right now because I made my GPU a bit unstable OCing it, running stability checks now (after my client ate up a few WUs and killed itself for the day). Got a few done before I decided to be stupid though.









CPU client after I get an after market cooler.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*











Still deciding whether or not I should build it. I'm yet to find out how much my power will be since I started folding (billed every 3 months), so I'm holding out to see how much it's gonna cost to run a dedicate folding rig.

I'm also tempted to buy a 980X, better monitor and a Corsair AX1200. Then I can buy the rest of the part for a 2nd computer down the track and throw my 920 in there with my current PSU. Looking at getting a GTX 480 also, so I could throw my current 470 in there too







.

So, it's either build a dedicated folding rig and not upgrade my current PC, or upgrade my PC and then build a folding rig when I get the money (remember I'll be getting much more PPD a day with a 980X and 480







). I think the latter might be the go ATM. I'll wait it out some more and see what sort of cash I make in the next few weeks.

PS: Dell are releasing a new 30", the U3011, so hopefully the price of the current 3008WFP will drop and I can snag one nice and cheap! Or maybe even 2 (with discount codes)







!









PPS: Or I could finally get off my butt and water cool my rig!! (like I originally planned to).


I think you should just build that rig, I didn't create different configurations for nothing








And it would give very nice PPD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeio*


Greetings?









Though I'm not running anything right now because I made my GPU a bit unstable OCing it, running stability checks now (after my client ate up a few WUs and killed itself for the day). Got a few done before I decided to be stupid though.









CPU client after I get an after market cooler.


Welcome








You have a great setup there, you should be able to do at least 20k with SMP and GPU3 even at stock settings, if you overclock to ~4ghz and run bigadv, maybe 45-50k


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


if you overclock to ~4ghz and run bigadv, maybe 45-50k










ATM I'm on a 4.2Ghz OC but I'm only pulling 27-29 PPD on the bigadv WUs. Is something wrong? I use my computer while it folds, so should I drop it to _smp 7_ instead of _smp 8_?









When I first started bigadv, I was getting about 31K PPD so I don't understand the drop







. I even tweaked my windows services and stopped all non-essential process to free up more cycles for my cpu. Still not hitting that 30K though







.

Help me, mmx+; you're my only hope...


----------



## Finrond

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


ATM I'm on a 4.2Ghz OC but I'm only pulling 27-29 PPD on the bigadv WUs. Is something wrong? I use my computer while it folds, so should I drop it to _smp 7_ instead of _smp 8_?









When I first started bigadv, I was getting about 31K PPD so I don't understand the drop







. I even tweaked my windows services and stopped all non-essential process to free up more cycles for my cpu. Still not hitting that 30K though







.

Help me, mmx+; you're my only hope...











I would say computer usage is your number one factor. If I leave my rig alone at 3.6ghz, I can get 29.8k PPD. so at 4.2ghz you should be way beyond that.

EDIT: Depends on which bigadv projects you are getting too.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


ATM I'm on a 4.2Ghz OC but I'm only pulling 27-29 PPD on the bigadv WUs. Is something wrong? I use my computer while it folds, so should I drop it to _smp 7_ instead of _smp 8_?









When I first started bigadv, I was getting about 31K PPD so I don't understand the drop







. I even tweaked my windows services and stopped all non-essential process to free up more cycles for my cpu. Still not hitting that 30K though







.

Help me, mmx+; you're my only hope...











What I meant was 45-50k w/ GPU








What project number do you have? Some give far lower PPD than others. Also, what's your PPD like when the computer isn't in use (IE overnight)?


----------



## YMA6-fanatic^.^

I just realised, I'm not even a new folder.
I never even knew I was folding.
What am I doing here? D:


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YMA6-fanatic^.^* 
I just realised, I'm not even a new folder.
I never even knew I was folding.
What am I doing here? D:









Pttf... noob.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
What I meant was 45-50k w/ GPU








What project number do you have? Some give far lower PPD than others. Also, what's your PPD like when the computer isn't in use (IE overnight)?

When I first started the bigadv's, I was pulling about 40K even when using my computer. After two night of just folding, I was hitting 29K. When I use my PC, it'd drop to 26-28K







. The 2692 project was the one giving me lower PPD, 2682 was giving me the high amount. I guess I was just a project/WU thing?


----------



## mmx+

I guess it could have been









Incredible pointage, your 2nd bigadv put you on my threat list


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


I guess it could have been









Incredible pointage, your 2nd bigadv put you on my threat list

















Thanks man! I've got a good thing going here







.

I'm dropping my OC down to 4.0Ghz, my temps now hover in the high 6's instead of the high-mid 70-80's. It's really annoying, I need a whole 0.1v VCore to go from 4.0 to 4.2 even on my D0!







Not happy at all about that...

Wonder what my PPD will be at 4.0







,


----------



## KOBALT

Finally i got this crap going..lulz. Only folding on my GT240. hitting 4400PPD right now. I'll fold on my 480 maybe a WU here and there.... buf def 24/7 for any competitions.

Glad to be a part of this and do something good. Postbit, here we come!

72C constant folding temps on my 240....ok?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


72C constant folding temps on my 240....ok?










Welcome!








Not sure if 72C is good on a 240. I know if I don't crank my 470's fan to 75-80%, I go over 80C! I like to keep it under 75C if I can.

Your 930 is just begging to eat up bigadv WU's







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Thanks man! I've got a good thing going here







.

I'm dropping my OC down to 4.0Ghz, my temps now hover in the high 6's instead of the high-mid 70-80's. It's really annoying, I need a whole 0.1v VCore to go from 4.0 to 4.2 even on my D0!







Not happy at all about that...

Wonder what my PPD will be at 4.0







,


Should still be very nice, I'd guess at least 25-28k on most WUs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KOBALT*


Finally i got this crap going..lulz. Only folding on my GT240. hitting 4400PPD right now. I'll fold on my 480 maybe a WU here and there.... buf def 24/7 for any competitions.

Glad to be a part of this and do something good. Postbit, here we come!

72C constant folding temps on my 240....ok?


Fine temps








If you can deal w/ the heat from the GTX480, it'll do ~3.5x that PPD.
And your i7 will do great PPD as well


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Should still be very nice, I'd guess at least 25-28k on most WUs


Nice guess there! If I drop the bigadv to smp 7 while I use my computer I hover around 25K, but if I leave it on smp 8, it drops to 20-23K







. So I get either 25K in usage and 30K overnight.

On another note, I'm gonna go water cooling with my cash







. And maybe a 480 if I can afford it.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Nice guess there! If I drop the bigadv to smp 7 while I use my computer I hover around 25K, but if I leave it on smp 8, it drops to 20-23K







. So I get either 25K in usage and 30K overnight.

On another note, I'm gonna go water cooling with my cash







. And maybe a 480 if I can afford it.


So are you building the dedicated folding rig? That would be an awesomer PPD upgrade (although, a 2nd GTX470 or a GTX480 would also be great)


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


So are you building the dedicated folding rig? That would be an awesomer PPD upgrade (although, a 2nd GTX470 or a GTX480 would also be great)


At this stage, I won't be. That's not to say I won't get one. My girl friend needs a computer so I'll build her one and that can be folding when not is use (or even whe in use







). I really want a 480, but maybe it'll be smarter to wait for the full powered "485".

As much as I like my 470, it was an RMA replacement for my 285. I was planning on going 480 SLI but now I have this 470, it's like, do I still got 480 SLI or 470 SLI?







Hence why I might weight till the 485s come out, then pick 2 of them up


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


At this stage, I won't be. That's not to say I won't get one. My girl friend needs a computer so I'll build her one and that can be folding when not is use (or even whe in use







). I really want a 480, but maybe it'll be smarter to wait for the full powered "485".

As much as I like my 470, it was an RMA replacement for my 285. I was planning on going 480 SLI but now I have this 470, it's like, do I still got 480 SLI or 470 SLI?







Hence why I might weight till the 485s come out, then pick 2 of them up










Maybe build your GF an i7 rig and put in your GTX470? And then get a pair of 480s for your sig rig?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Maybe build your GF an i7 rig and put in your GTX470? And then get a pair of 480s for your sig rig?


I like the way you think!









I could give her my PSU too. Got my eye on an Corsair Gold AX1200


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


I like the way you think!









I could give her my PSU too. Got my eye on an Corsair Gold AX1200










That would be perfect!
~25-30k from her computer, ~55-60k from yours


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That would be perfect!
~25-30k from her computer, ~55-60k from yours

















Ah yes, if only I wasn't going to WC my main computer first














.

I'm happy with my 40K PPD atm. I should really work on my main PC first and then worry about folding rigs second. If I wasn't pulling the 40K, I think it would be a different story.

Maybe I'll get the missus a couple of 460's?


----------



## mmx+

That would be awesome


----------



## Xeio

Hrmmm, apparently my video card runs with a high-pitched sound under load. Doesn't occur during games but [email protected] (at any % usage) causes it.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, my GPU used to do that when it was OC'd...

Still, I don't mind a little noise for extra PPD.


----------



## Xeio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, my GPU used to do that when it was OC'd...

Still, I don't mind a little noise for extra PPD.










I'm not sure... it could drive me insane... it's at just the right loudness/frequency for optimal annoyance...


----------



## zodac

Drop the OC down a bit then.

But whatever you do... don't stop Folding.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeio*


Hrmmm, apparently my video card runs with a high-pitched sound under load. Doesn't occur during games but [email protected] (at any % usage) causes it.










Unfortunately, this is normal. My GTX20 makes this squealing sound whenever it's under load


----------



## zodac

Well, I've heard that the Fermi GPUs don't squeal anywhere near as much as the 2xx GPUs.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, I've heard that the Fermi GPUs don't squeal anywhere near as much as the 2xx GPUs.










So have I, but from what I've heard, they still squeal








At least if I get a 460 it should be cooler & quieter, if not much more power efficient


----------



## zodac

And when will that be coming?


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Unfortunately, this is normal. My GTX20 makes this squealing sound whenever it's under load









Hahaha only 1 of my 260s make that noise. But yeah, its annoying.


----------



## zodac

Doesn't bug me much more than the fans, TBH.


----------



## RacWisco

Im folding, have CPU and GPU client, how do i join team?


----------



## zodac

Just enter 37726 as your team number when setting up the clients. Do you need the guides (in case you got the single core CPU client, and only one GPU client)?

Oh, and welcome to the OCN team.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Im folding, have CPU and GPU client, how do i join team?

Welcome!















Check out SMP and GPU3 to get up to 100k PPD from your sig rig


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Welcome!















Check out SMP and GPU3 to get up to 100k PPD from your sig rig

Use the MultiGPU guide instead.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Use the MultiGPU guide instead.









But he'll want GPU3, not GPU2


----------



## RacWisco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Just enter 37726 as your team number when setting up the clients. Do you need the guides (in case you got the single core CPU client, and only one GPU client)?

Oh, and welcome to the OCN team.









Nt sure, I have a CPU and GPU client, but not sure if they are multi proc or sli. I think i can get some good numbers with my sig rig, should be finished this weekend, Presently have an overclocked 960, and GTX 480 aircooled double SLI and it seems to be doing a fair amount of work.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
But he'll want GPU3, not GPU2









GPU3 is linked?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Nt sure, I have a CPU and GPU client, but not sure if they are multi proc or sli. I think i can get some good numbers with my sig rig, should be finished this weekend, Presently have an overclocked 960, and GTX 480 aircooled double SLI and it seems to be doing a fair amount of work.

Check the SMP guide and MultiGPU guides; they're the ones that will give you the most points.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Nt sure, I have a CPU and GPU client, but not sure if they are multi proc or sli. I think i can get some good numbers with my sig rig, should be finished this weekend, Presently have an overclocked 960, and GTX 480 aircooled double SLI and it seems to be doing a fair amount of work.

Make sure you use SMP and multiGPU GPU3, they'll give by far the best points









Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
GPU3 is linked?









Check the SMP guide and MultiGPU guides; they're the ones that will give you the most points.









Didn't see that


----------



## RacWisco

Can you link me to the guides?


----------



## zodac

SMP
MultiGPU


----------



## RacWisco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
SMP
MultiGPU










Thank you. I just want to ask, no chimps are harmed in this endeavour are they?


----------



## mmx+

Good luck, you have an absolutely incredible setup there









Let us know if you need any help


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Thank you. I just want to ask, no chimps are harmed in this endeavour are they?

Not until April. Then we whip them into shape.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Not until April. Then we whip them into shape.

Not even then. We get all of our members folding as hard as they can, and whip the _other teams_


----------



## RacWisco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Not even then. We get all of our members folding as hard as they can, and whip the _other teams_









Ok, set up on my back up rig. (Well if you want to call back up, an overclocked 960 and dual GTX 480s) Using same user name RacWisco. Chimps beware!

Ok, its doing about 1150 ns a day on GPU. Is that ok?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Ok, set up on my back up rig. (Well if you want to call back up, an overclocked 960 and dual GTX 480s) Using same user name RacWisco. Chimps beware!

Awesome!

Mind posting a screenshot of the clients in HFM for myself and Zodac to drool over when you're done setting everything up?


----------



## RacWisco

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Awesome!

Mind posting a screenshot of the clients in HFM for myself and Zodac to drool over when you're done setting everything up?

Will do, email me tommorow, and ill have some more time to screww with it.
Thanks for your help


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Will do, email me tommorow, and ill have some more time to screww with it.
Thanks for your help

Any time









Drop me an email if you need any help


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RacWisco* 
Thank you. I just want to ask, *no chimps* are harmed in this endeavour are they?

Only mmx+.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper* 
Only mmx+.


----------



## zodac

Yep, an Editor being called a monkey... nothing out of the ordinary here.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yep, an Editor being called a monkey... nothing out of the ordinary here.









Never heard _you_ being called that


----------



## zodac

Of course not; the only time monkeys were referenced was during the CC, and I was respected back then.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Of course not; the only time monkeys were referenced was during the CC, and I was respected back then.

So you're saying no one respects me?
And I hear monkeys being referred to _now_


----------



## zodac

"monkeys _were_ references".

And I didn't say that. But you spend your time arguing with me. To be respected, you've got to ignore the trolls.


----------



## KruperTrooper

*Zodac:*


----------



## zodac

That is so awesome.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KruperTrooper*


*Zodac:*











Yep, nothing out of the ordinary here...









On a serious note, I have a bit of a concern. When folding my bigadvs using the smp 7 flag, I get around 25K ppd. Well last night before I went to bed, I bumped it up to smp 8 and when I woke up, my ppd was down to 22K














. I check to see if any un-needed services or processor were running, but no were!

Help?


----------



## zodac

Aww... the first one he posted was so much better. I retract my "awesome" statement.


----------



## KruperTrooper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Aww... the first one he posted was so much better. I retract my "awesome" statement.


----------



## Xeio

H70 Is on the way... then I can see what kind of overclock I can manage for folding.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

H70+i7 930=win








You'll get 4ghz (if your board will allow you to) and make a lot of points on your cpu.
The gpu will do some good points too


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


On a serious note, I have a bit of a concern. When folding my bigadvs using the smp 7 flag, I get around 25K ppd. Well last night before I went to bed, I bumped it up to smp 8 and when I woke up, my ppd was down to 22K














. I check to see if any un-needed services or processor were running, but no were!

Help?










*Anyone?* Z? mmx?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


H70+i7 930=win








You'll get 4ghz (if your board will allow you to) and make a lot of points on your cpu.
The gpu will do some good points too










At 4Ghz for CPU on bigadv, around 25-30K ppd.

GTX 470 stock shader [1215] = 12K ppd
OCed to 1600MHz shader = 15K ppd

Total max potential ppd = 45K ppd


----------



## zodac

Oh, me?









Yeah, quite possibly your GPU. Try turning that off and see if PPD improves.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Oh, me?









Yeah, quite possibly your GPU. Try turning that off and see if PPD improves.


Arrr, yes you!

Well my GPU is always folding and I was able to hit 31K ppd on one of my bigadv WU's... So I can't see why it would be that.

Like I said, I was getting more PPD while using my computer, folding on my GPU and only on 7 threads














.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


At 4Ghz for CPU on bigadv, around 25-30K ppd.

GTX 470 stock shader [1215] = 12K ppd
OCed to 1600MHz shader = 15K ppd

Total max potential ppd = 45K ppd

















Yep, should hit something like that. I'm hitting 25kppd with one of the better bigadv units on my i7 at 3.7ghz with 7 cores. 
That rig should really get up and running to help us overtake the other teams


----------



## Xeio

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, should hit something like that. I'm hitting 25kppd with one of the better bigadv units on my i7 at 3.7ghz with 7 cores. 
That rig should really get up and running to help us overtake the other teams










Well obviously you should run down (or over the ocean, whatever) to Tennessee and steal my cooler from FedEx and get it here faster?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

If I could I would do it...








nah, but I hope it'll be there soon. Waiting on parts is a pain in the ...


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeio*


H70 Is on the way... then I can see what kind of overclock I can manage for folding.










Awesome!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


Arrr, yes you!

Well my GPU is always folding and I was able to hit 31K ppd on one of my bigadv WU's... So I can't see why it would be that.

Like I said, I was getting more PPD while using my computer, folding on my GPU and only on 7 threads














.


What happens if you just try 7 threads again?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Yep, should hit something like that. I'm hitting 25kppd with one of the better bigadv units on my i7 at 3.7ghz with 7 cores. 
That rig should really get up and running to help us overtake the other teams










Another 40-45k PPD would be great!
Although it would decrease further my chances of staying top-20 by PPD


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

You wont be able to sit there if I have a 980x, a normal i7, a gtx480 and a 470...








Should hit ~100kppd








The 980x is just on the wishlist though, 480 should be here soon, and the 470 is on top of the wish list


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


What happens if you just try 7 threads again?


I'm going to try another night of smp8, but I'm bumped my OC from 4ghz to 4.3ghz. Wonder if this will do anything







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


You wont be able to sit there if I have a 980x, a normal i7, a gtx480 and a 470...








Should hit ~100kppd








The 980x is just on the wishlist though, 480 should be here soon, and the 470 is on top of the wish list










So do you think that any of this actually going to happen?









I have plans of my own, the current plan is GTX460 SLI at some point (to replace the GTX260 + 9600GT, the 260 would then go to the X4 rig). Might use the 9600 for PhysX or sell it


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

The 480 will happen!
The 470 will happen, or it might be a 460 though I just want a good folder for the casemod...
The 980x wont happen soon, though its something I really want


----------



## KG363

I'm a new folder. I started folding two days ago on my gtx 480. I only fold maybe an hour or two a day but it's better than nothing.

Where can I check my score?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


The 480 will happen!
The 470 will happen, or it might be a 460 though I just want a good folder for the casemod...
The 980x wont happen soon, though its something I really want










As my uncle says, it's good to want









A 980X won't happen for me, ever. A GTX470, maybe, but not likely given the price of a pair of 460s

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


I'm a new folder. I started folding two days ago on my gtx 480. I only fold maybe an hour or two a day but it's better than nothing.

Where can I check my score?


Here


----------



## KG363

Wow! I folded on my old gateway q6600 for like a month to get 11,000 (for a team I did it for like 5 years ago) and I have 1833 from just a few hours on my GPU


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KG363*


Wow! I folded on my old gateway q6600 for like a month to get 11,000 (for a team I did it for like 5 years ago) and I have 1833 from just a few hours on my GPU


If you fold 24/7, you should be able to pull in 15k daily easy


----------



## d-block

New folder here. I used to fold on my 275s, but when I switched to a 5870 I stopped. Now I got nvidia, so I'm back. Used to fold for tom's.

I will be folding on my 470, probably 8800gts, and I have a 9500gt in a Linux box with an e6600.

I already have a problem though. I installed the gpu client from nvidia's site, and filled in the info. But it isn't folding!
I just have the sleeping thing down in the tray. I remember having much more control over the settings when I folded before. Help!


----------



## zodac

When you hover over it, does it say something like 0/25000? If it does, it's running. Also, get HFM (the 2nd post in the GPU guide). That'll give you more info too.









And your i7 will be a nice addition if you intend to Fold on that.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
When you hover over it, does it say something like 0/25000? If it does, it's running. Also, get HFM (the 2nd post in the GPU guide). That'll give you more info too.









And your i7 will be a nice addition if you intend to Fold on that.









Got the hfm setup, and restarted the gpu client. It just says GPU - [email protected] Working 0/0.

EDIT: Now it is back to [email protected] sleeping...


----------



## zodac

Can you check the log (rightclick the Folding icon> Status> Log File), and copy the contents here, in


Code:


 tags please?


----------



## d-block

Code:



Code:


--- Opening Log file [August 25 00:41:14 UTC]

# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Users\\Damon\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]

[00:41:29] - Ask before connecting: No
[00:41:29] - User name: d-block (Team 37726)
[00:41:29] - User ID: 58B8D230107B7F96
[00:41:29] - Machine ID: 2
[00:41:29] 
[00:41:29] Work directory not found. Creating...
[00:41:29] Could not open work queue, generating new queue...
[00:41:29] Initialization complete
[00:41:29] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[00:41:29] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:41:29] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:41:30] - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.61).
[00:41:30] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[00:41:30] Loaded queue successfully.
[00:41:31] + Closed connections
[00:41:31] 
[00:41:31] + Processing work unit
[00:41:31] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:41:31] Core not found.
[00:41:31] - Core is not present or corrupted.
[00:41:31] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:41:31] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[00:41:32] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:41:32] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:41:33] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:41:34] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:41:35] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:41:35] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[00:41:35] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[00:41:35] Signature is VALID
[00:41:35] 
[00:41:35] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[00:41:35] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[00:41:40] + Core successfully engaged
[00:41:45] 
[00:41:45] + Processing work unit
[00:41:45] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:41:45] Core found.
[00:41:45] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:41:45 UTC]
[00:41:45] + Working ...
[00:41:45] 
[00:41:45] *------------------------------*
[00:41:45] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:41:45] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:41:45] 
[00:41:45] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:41:45] Build host: amoeba
[00:41:45] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:41:45] Core      : 
[00:41:45] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:41:45] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:41:45] DeleteFrameFiles: successfully deleted file=work/wudata_01.ckp
[00:41:45] - Created dyn
[00:41:45] - Files status OK
[00:41:45] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:41:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:41:45] - Digital signature verified
[00:41:45] 
[00:41:45] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:41:45] 
[00:41:45] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[00:41:45] Entering M.D.
[00:41:51] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:41:51] 
[00:41:51] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:41:51] 
[00:41:56] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:41:56] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:42:01] 
[00:42:01] + Processing work unit
[00:42:01] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:42:01] Core found.
[00:42:01] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:42:01 UTC]
[00:42:01] + Working ...
[00:42:01] 
[00:42:01] *------------------------------*
[00:42:01] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:42:01] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:42:01] 
[00:42:01] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:42:01] Build host: amoeba
[00:42:01] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:42:01] Core      : 
[00:42:01] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:42:01] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:42:10] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:42:10] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:42:10] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:42:10] - Files status OK
[00:42:10] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:42:10] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:42:10] - Digital signature verified
[00:42:10] 
[00:42:10] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:42:10] 
[00:42:10] Entering M.D.
[00:42:16] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:42:16] 
[00:42:16] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:42:16] 
[00:42:19] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:42:19] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:42:24] 
[00:42:24] + Processing work unit
[00:42:24] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:42:24] Core found.
[00:42:24] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:42:24 UTC]
[00:42:24] + Working ...
[00:42:24] 
[00:42:24] *------------------------------*
[00:42:24] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:42:24] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:42:24] 
[00:42:24] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:42:24] Build host: amoeba
[00:42:24] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:42:24] Core      : 
[00:42:24] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:42:24] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:42:33] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:42:33] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:42:33] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:42:33] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:42:33] - Files status OK
[00:42:33] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:42:33] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:42:33] - Digital signature verified
[00:42:33] 
[00:42:33] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:42:33] 
[00:42:33] Entering M.D.
[00:42:39] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:42:39] 
[00:42:39] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:42:39] 
[00:42:42] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:42:42] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:42:42] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:42:42] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[00:42:43] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:42:43] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:42:44] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[00:42:45] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[00:42:45] Signature is VALID
[00:42:45] 
[00:42:45] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[00:42:45] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[00:42:50] + Core successfully engaged
[00:42:55] 
[00:42:55] + Processing work unit
[00:42:55] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:42:55] Core found.
[00:42:55] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:42:55 UTC]
[00:42:55] + Working ...
[00:42:55] 
[00:42:55] *------------------------------*
[00:42:55] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:42:55] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:42:55] 
[00:42:55] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:42:55] Build host: amoeba
[00:42:55] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:42:55] Core      : 
[00:42:55] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:42:55] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:43:05] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:43:05] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:43:05] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:43:05] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:43:05] - Files status OK
[00:43:05] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:43:05] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:43:05] - Digital signature verified
[00:43:05] 
[00:43:05] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:43:05] 
[00:43:05] Entering M.D.
[00:43:11] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:43:11] 
[00:43:11] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:43:11] 
[00:43:13] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:43:13] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:43:18] 
[00:43:18] + Processing work unit
[00:43:18] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:43:18] Core found.
[00:43:18] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:43:18 UTC]
[00:43:18] + Working ...
[00:43:19] 
[00:43:19] *------------------------------*
[00:43:19] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:43:19] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:43:19] 
[00:43:19] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:43:19] Build host: amoeba
[00:43:19] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:43:19] Core      : 
[00:43:19] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:43:19] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:43:28] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:43:28] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:43:28] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:43:28] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:43:28] - Files status OK
[00:43:28] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:43:28] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:43:28] - Digital signature verified
[00:43:28] 
[00:43:28] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:43:28] 
[00:43:28] Entering M.D.
[00:43:34] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:43:34] 
[00:43:34] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:43:34] 
[00:43:37] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:43:37] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:43:42] 
[00:43:42] + Processing work unit
[00:43:42] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:43:42] Core found.
[00:43:42] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:43:42 UTC]
[00:43:42] + Working ...
[00:43:42] 
[00:43:42] *------------------------------*
[00:43:42] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:43:42] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:43:42] 
[00:43:42] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:43:42] Build host: amoeba
[00:43:42] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:43:42] Core      : 
[00:43:42] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:43:42] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:43:51] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:43:51] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:43:51] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:43:51] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:43:51] - Files status OK
[00:43:51] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:43:51] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:43:51] - Digital signature verified
[00:43:51] 
[00:43:51] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:43:51] 
[00:43:51] Entering M.D.
[00:43:57] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:43:57] 
[00:43:57] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:43:57] 
[00:44:00] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:44:00] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:44:00] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:44:00] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[00:44:00] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:44:01] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:44:02] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[00:44:03] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[00:44:03] Signature is VALID
[00:44:03] 
[00:44:03] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[00:44:04] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[00:44:09] + Core successfully engaged
[00:44:14] 
[00:44:14] + Processing work unit
[00:44:14] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:44:14] Core found.
[00:44:14] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:44:14 UTC]
[00:44:14] + Working ...
[00:44:14] 
[00:44:14] *------------------------------*
[00:44:14] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:44:14] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:44:14] 
[00:44:14] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:44:14] Build host: amoeba
[00:44:14] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:44:14] Core      : 
[00:44:14] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:44:14] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:44:23] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:44:23] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:44:23] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:44:23] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:44:23] - Files status OK
[00:44:23] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:44:23] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:44:23] - Digital signature verified
[00:44:23] 
[00:44:23] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:44:23] 
[00:44:23] Entering M.D.
[00:44:29] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:44:29] 
[00:44:29] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:44:29] 
[00:44:32] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:44:32] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:44:37] 
[00:44:37] + Processing work unit
[00:44:37] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:44:37] Core found.
[00:44:37] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:44:37 UTC]
[00:44:37] + Working ...
[00:44:37] 
[00:44:37] *------------------------------*
[00:44:37] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:44:37] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:44:37] 
[00:44:37] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:44:37] Build host: amoeba
[00:44:37] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:44:37] Core      : 
[00:44:37] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:44:37] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:44:47] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:44:47] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:44:47] - Previous termination of core was improper.
[00:44:47] - Going to use standard loops.
[00:44:47] - Files status OK
[00:44:47] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:44:47] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:44:47] - Digital signature verified
[00:44:47] 
[00:44:47] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:44:47] 
[00:44:47] Entering M.D.
[00:44:53] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:44:53] 
[00:44:53] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:44:53] 
[00:44:55] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:44:55] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:45:00] 
[00:45:00] + Processing work unit
[00:45:00] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:45:00] Core found.
[00:45:00] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:45:00 UTC]
[00:45:00] + Working ...
[00:45:00] 
[00:45:00] *------------------------------*
[00:45:00] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:45:00] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:45:00] 
[00:45:00] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:45:00] Build host: amoeba
[00:45:00] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:45:00] Core      : 
[00:45:00] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:45:00] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:45:10] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:45:10] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:45:10] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:45:10] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:45:10] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:45:10] - Digital signature verified
[00:45:10] 
[00:45:10] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:45:10] 
[00:45:10] Entering M.D.
[00:45:16] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:45:16] 
[00:45:16] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:45:16] 
[00:45:18] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:45:18] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:45:18] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:45:18] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[00:45:19] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:45:19] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:45:19] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:45:19] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:45:19] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:45:19] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:45:20] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[00:45:21] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[00:45:21] Signature is VALID
[00:45:21] 
[00:45:21] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[00:45:21] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[00:45:26] + Core successfully engaged
[00:45:31] 
[00:45:31] + Processing work unit
[00:45:31] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:45:31] Core found.
[00:45:31] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:45:31 UTC]
[00:45:31] + Working ...
[00:45:31] 
[00:45:31] *------------------------------*
[00:45:31] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:45:31] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:45:31] 
[00:45:31] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:45:31] Build host: amoeba
[00:45:31] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:45:31] Core      : 
[00:45:31] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:45:31] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:45:41] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:45:41] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:45:41] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:45:41] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:45:41] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:45:41] - Digital signature verified
[00:45:41] 
[00:45:41] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:45:41] 
[00:45:41] Entering M.D.
[00:45:47] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:45:47] 
[00:45:47] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:45:47] 
[00:45:49] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:45:49] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:45:54] 
[00:45:54] + Processing work unit
[00:45:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:45:54] Core found.
[00:45:54] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:45:54 UTC]
[00:45:54] + Working ...
[00:45:54] 
[00:45:54] *------------------------------*
[00:45:54] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:45:54] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:45:54] 
[00:45:54] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:45:54] Build host: amoeba
[00:45:54] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:45:54] Core      : 
[00:45:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:45:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:46:04] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:46:04] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:46:04] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:46:04] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:46:04] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:46:04] - Digital signature verified
[00:46:04] 
[00:46:04] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:46:04] 
[00:46:04] Entering M.D.
[00:46:10] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:46:10] 
[00:46:10] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:46:10] 
[00:46:13] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:46:13] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:46:18] 
[00:46:18] + Processing work unit
[00:46:18] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:46:18] Core found.
[00:46:18] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:46:18 UTC]
[00:46:18] + Working ...
[00:46:18] 
[00:46:18] *------------------------------*
[00:46:18] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:46:18] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:46:18] 
[00:46:18] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:46:18] Build host: amoeba
[00:46:18] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:46:18] Core      : 
[00:46:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:46:18] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:46:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:46:27] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:46:27] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:46:27] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:46:27] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:46:27] - Digital signature verified
[00:46:27] 
[00:46:27] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:46:27] 
[00:46:27] Entering M.D.
[00:46:33] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:46:33] 
[00:46:33] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:46:33] 
[00:46:36] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:46:36] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:46:36] - Attempting to download new core...
[00:46:36] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[00:46:36] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[00:46:37] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[00:46:38] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[00:46:39] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[00:46:39] Signature is VALID
[00:46:39] 
[00:46:39] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[00:46:39] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[00:46:44] + Core successfully engaged
[00:46:49] 
[00:46:49] + Processing work unit
[00:46:49] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:46:49] Core found.
[00:46:49] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:46:49 UTC]
[00:46:49] + Working ...
[00:46:49] 
[00:46:49] *------------------------------*
[00:46:49] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:46:49] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:46:49] 
[00:46:49] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:46:49] Build host: amoeba
[00:46:49] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:46:49] Core      : 
[00:46:49] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:46:49] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:46:59] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:46:59] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:46:59] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:46:59] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:46:59] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:46:59] - Digital signature verified
[00:46:59] 
[00:46:59] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:46:59] 
[00:46:59] Entering M.D.
[00:47:05] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:47:05] 
[00:47:05] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:47:05] 
[00:47:07] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:47:07] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:47:12] 
[00:47:12] + Processing work unit
[00:47:12] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:47:12] Core found.
[00:47:12] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:47:12 UTC]
[00:47:12] + Working ...
[00:47:12] 
[00:47:12] *------------------------------*
[00:47:12] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:47:12] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:47:12] 
[00:47:12] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:47:12] Build host: amoeba
[00:47:12] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:47:12] Core      : 
[00:47:12] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:47:12] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:47:22] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:47:22] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:47:22] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:47:22] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:47:22] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:47:22] - Digital signature verified
[00:47:22] 
[00:47:22] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:47:22] 
[00:47:22] Entering M.D.
[00:47:28] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:47:28] 
[00:47:28] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:47:28] 
[00:47:30] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:47:30] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:47:35] 
[00:47:35] + Processing work unit
[00:47:35] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[00:47:35] Core found.
[00:47:35] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 00:47:35 UTC]
[00:47:35] + Working ...
[00:47:36] 
[00:47:36] *------------------------------*
[00:47:36] [email protected] GPU Core
[00:47:36] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[00:47:36] 
[00:47:36] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[00:47:36] Build host: amoeba
[00:47:36] Board Type: Nvidia
[00:47:36] Core      : 
[00:47:36] Preparing to commence simulation
[00:47:36] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[00:47:45] - Looking at optimizations...
[00:47:45] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[00:47:45] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[00:47:45] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[00:47:45] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[00:47:45] - Digital signature verified
[00:47:45] 
[00:47:45] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[00:47:45] 
[00:47:45] Entering M.D.
[00:47:51] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[00:47:51] 
[00:47:51] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[00:47:51] 
[00:47:54] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[00:47:54] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[00:47:54] 
[email protected] will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[00:47:54] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[00:47:54] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[00:47:54] + Sleeping...

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

--- Opening Log file [August 25 01:02:00 UTC]

# Windows GPU Console Edition #################################################
###############################################################################

                       [email protected] Client Version 6.23

                          http://folding.stanford.edu

###############################################################################
###############################################################################

Launch directory: C:\\Users\\Damon\\AppData\\Roaming\\[email protected]

[01:02:00] - Ask before connecting: No
[01:02:00] - User name: d-block (Team 37726)
[01:02:00] - User ID: 58B8D230107B7F96
[01:02:00] - Machine ID: 2
[01:02:00] 
[01:02:00] Loaded queue successfully.
[01:02:00] Initialization complete
[01:02:00] 
[01:02:00] + Processing work unit
[01:02:00] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:02:00] Core found.
[01:02:00] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:02:00 UTC]
[01:02:00] + Working ...
[01:02:00] 
[01:02:00] *------------------------------*
[01:02:00] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:02:00] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:02:00] 
[01:02:00] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:02:00] Build host: amoeba
[01:02:00] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:02:00] Core      : 
[01:02:00] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:02:00] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:02:10] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:02:10] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:02:10] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:02:10] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:02:10] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:02:10] - Digital signature verified
[01:02:10] 
[01:02:10] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:02:10] 
[01:02:10] Entering M.D.
[01:02:16] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:02:16] 
[01:02:16] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:02:16] 
[01:02:18] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:02:18] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:02:23] 
[01:02:23] + Processing work unit
[01:02:23] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:02:23] Core found.
[01:02:23] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:02:23 UTC]
[01:02:23] + Working ...
[01:02:23] 
[01:02:23] *------------------------------*
[01:02:23] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:02:23] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:02:23] 
[01:02:23] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:02:23] Build host: amoeba
[01:02:23] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:02:23] Core      : 
[01:02:23] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:02:23] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:02:33] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:02:33] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:02:33] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:02:33] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:02:33] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:02:33] - Digital signature verified
[01:02:33] 
[01:02:33] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:02:33] 
[01:02:33] Entering M.D.
[01:02:39] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:02:39] 
[01:02:39] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:02:39] 
[01:02:41] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:02:41] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:02:46] 
[01:02:46] + Processing work unit
[01:02:46] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:02:46] Core found.
[01:02:46] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:02:46 UTC]
[01:02:46] + Working ...
[01:02:47] 
[01:02:47] *------------------------------*
[01:02:47] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:02:47] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:02:47] 
[01:02:47] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:02:47] Build host: amoeba
[01:02:47] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:02:47] Core      : 
[01:02:47] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:02:47] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:02:56] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:02:56] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:02:56] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:02:56] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:02:56] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:02:56] - Digital signature verified
[01:02:56] 
[01:02:56] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:02:56] 
[01:02:56] Entering M.D.
[01:03:02] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:03:02] 
[01:03:02] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:03:02] 
[01:03:05] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:03:05] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:03:05] - Attempting to download new core...
[01:03:05] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[01:03:05] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[01:03:06] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[01:03:07] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[01:03:07] Signature is VALID
[01:03:07] 
[01:03:07] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[01:03:07] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[01:03:12] + Core successfully engaged
[01:03:17] 
[01:03:17] + Processing work unit
[01:03:17] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:03:17] Core found.
[01:03:17] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:03:17 UTC]
[01:03:17] + Working ...
[01:03:18] 
[01:03:18] *------------------------------*
[01:03:18] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:03:18] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:03:18] 
[01:03:18] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:03:18] Build host: amoeba
[01:03:18] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:03:18] Core      : 
[01:03:18] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:03:18] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:03:27] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:03:27] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:03:27] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:03:27] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:03:27] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:03:27] - Digital signature verified
[01:03:27] 
[01:03:27] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:03:27] 
[01:03:27] Entering M.D.
[01:03:33] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:03:33] 
[01:03:33] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:03:33] 
[01:03:36] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:03:36] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:03:41] 
[01:03:41] + Processing work unit
[01:03:41] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:03:41] Core found.
[01:03:41] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:03:41 UTC]
[01:03:41] + Working ...
[01:03:41] 
[01:03:41] *------------------------------*
[01:03:41] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:03:41] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:03:41] 
[01:03:41] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:03:41] Build host: amoeba
[01:03:41] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:03:41] Core      : 
[01:03:41] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:03:41] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:03:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:03:50] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:03:50] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:03:50] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:03:50] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:03:50] - Digital signature verified
[01:03:50] 
[01:03:50] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:03:50] 
[01:03:50] Entering M.D.
[01:03:56] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:03:56] 
[01:03:56] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:03:56] 
[01:03:59] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:03:59] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:04:04] 
[01:04:04] + Processing work unit
[01:04:04] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:04:04] Core found.
[01:04:04] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:04:04 UTC]
[01:04:04] + Working ...
[01:04:04] 
[01:04:04] *------------------------------*
[01:04:04] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:04:04] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:04:04] 
[01:04:04] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:04:04] Build host: amoeba
[01:04:04] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:04:04] Core      : 
[01:04:04] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:04:04] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:04:14] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:04:14] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:04:14] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:04:14] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:04:14] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:04:14] - Digital signature verified
[01:04:14] 
[01:04:14] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:04:14] 
[01:04:14] Entering M.D.
[01:04:20] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:04:20] 
[01:04:20] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:04:20] 
[01:04:22] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:04:22] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:04:22] - Attempting to download new core...
[01:04:22] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[01:04:23] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[01:04:23] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[01:04:24] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[01:04:25] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[01:04:25] Signature is VALID
[01:04:25] 
[01:04:25] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[01:04:25] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[01:04:30] + Core successfully engaged
[01:04:35] 
[01:04:35] + Processing work unit
[01:04:35] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:04:35] Core found.
[01:04:35] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:04:35 UTC]
[01:04:35] + Working ...
[01:04:35] 
[01:04:35] *------------------------------*
[01:04:35] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:04:35] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:04:35] 
[01:04:35] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:04:35] Build host: amoeba
[01:04:35] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:04:35] Core      : 
[01:04:35] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:04:35] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:04:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:04:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:04:44] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:04:44] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:04:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:04:44] - Digital signature verified
[01:04:44] 
[01:04:44] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:04:44] 
[01:04:44] Entering M.D.
[01:04:50] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:04:50] 
[01:04:50] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:04:50] 
[01:04:53] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:04:53] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:04:58] 
[01:04:58] + Processing work unit
[01:04:58] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:04:58] Core found.
[01:04:58] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:04:58 UTC]
[01:04:58] + Working ...
[01:04:58] 
[01:04:58] *------------------------------*
[01:04:58] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:04:58] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:04:58] 
[01:04:58] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:04:58] Build host: amoeba
[01:04:58] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:04:58] Core      : 
[01:04:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:04:58] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:05:08] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:05:08] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:05:08] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:05:08] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:05:08] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:05:08] - Digital signature verified
[01:05:08] 
[01:05:08] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:05:08] 
[01:05:08] Entering M.D.
[01:05:14] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:05:14] 
[01:05:14] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:05:14] 
[01:05:16] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:05:16] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:05:21] 
[01:05:21] + Processing work unit
[01:05:21] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:05:21] Core found.
[01:05:21] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:05:21 UTC]
[01:05:21] + Working ...
[01:05:21] 
[01:05:21] *------------------------------*
[01:05:21] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:05:21] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:05:21] 
[01:05:21] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:05:21] Build host: amoeba
[01:05:21] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:05:21] Core      : 
[01:05:21] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:05:21] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:05:31] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:05:31] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:05:31] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:05:31] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:05:31] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:05:31] - Digital signature verified
[01:05:31] 
[01:05:31] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:05:31] 
[01:05:31] Entering M.D.
[01:05:37] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:05:37] 
[01:05:37] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:05:37] 
[01:05:40] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:05:40] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:05:40] - Attempting to download new core...
[01:05:40] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[01:05:40] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[01:05:41] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[01:05:42] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[01:05:43] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[01:05:43] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[01:05:43] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[01:05:43] Signature is VALID
[01:05:43] 
[01:05:43] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[01:05:44] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[01:05:49] + Core successfully engaged
[01:05:54] 
[01:05:54] + Processing work unit
[01:05:54] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:05:54] Core found.
[01:05:54] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:05:54 UTC]
[01:05:54] + Working ...
[01:05:54] 
[01:05:54] *------------------------------*
[01:05:54] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:05:54] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:05:54] 
[01:05:54] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:05:54] Build host: amoeba
[01:05:54] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:05:54] Core      : 
[01:05:54] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:05:54] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:06:03] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:06:03] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:06:03] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:06:03] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:06:03] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:06:03] - Digital signature verified
[01:06:03] 
[01:06:03] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:06:03] 
[01:06:03] Entering M.D.
[01:06:09] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:06:09] 
[01:06:09] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:06:09] 
[01:06:12] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:06:12] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:06:17] 
[01:06:17] + Processing work unit
[01:06:17] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:06:17] Core found.
[01:06:17] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:06:17 UTC]
[01:06:17] + Working ...
[01:06:17] 
[01:06:17] *------------------------------*
[01:06:17] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:06:17] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:06:17] 
[01:06:17] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:06:17] Build host: amoeba
[01:06:17] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:06:17] Core      : 
[01:06:17] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:06:17] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:06:26] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:06:26] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:06:26] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:06:26] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:06:26] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:06:26] - Digital signature verified
[01:06:26] 
[01:06:26] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:06:26] 
[01:06:26] Entering M.D.
[01:06:32] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:06:32] 
[01:06:32] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:06:32] 
[01:06:35] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:06:35] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:06:40] 
[01:06:40] + Processing work unit
[01:06:40] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:06:40] Core found.
[01:06:40] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:06:40 UTC]
[01:06:40] + Working ...
[01:06:40] 
[01:06:40] *------------------------------*
[01:06:40] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:06:40] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:06:40] 
[01:06:40] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:06:40] Build host: amoeba
[01:06:40] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:06:40] Core      : 
[01:06:40] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:06:40] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:06:50] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:06:50] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:06:50] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:06:50] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:06:50] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:06:50] - Digital signature verified
[01:06:50] 
[01:06:50] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:06:50] 
[01:06:50] Entering M.D.
[01:06:56] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:06:56] 
[01:06:56] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:06:56] 
[01:06:58] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:06:58] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:06:58] - Attempting to download new core...
[01:06:58] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[01:06:59] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[01:06:59] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[01:06:59] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[01:06:59] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[01:06:59] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[01:06:59] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[01:07:00] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[01:07:01] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[01:07:01] Signature is VALID
[01:07:01] 
[01:07:01] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[01:07:01] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[01:07:06] + Core successfully engaged
[01:07:11] 
[01:07:11] + Processing work unit
[01:07:11] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:07:11] Core found.
[01:07:11] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:07:11 UTC]
[01:07:11] + Working ...
[01:07:11] 
[01:07:11] *------------------------------*
[01:07:11] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:07:11] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:07:11] 
[01:07:11] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:07:11] Build host: amoeba
[01:07:11] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:07:11] Core      : 
[01:07:11] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:07:11] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:07:21] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:07:21] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:07:21] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:07:21] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:07:21] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:07:21] - Digital signature verified
[01:07:21] 
[01:07:21] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:07:21] 
[01:07:21] Entering M.D.
[01:07:27] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:07:27] 
[01:07:27] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:07:27] 
[01:07:29] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:07:29] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:07:34] 
[01:07:34] + Processing work unit
[01:07:34] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:07:34] Core found.
[01:07:34] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:07:34 UTC]
[01:07:34] + Working ...
[01:07:34] 
[01:07:34] *------------------------------*
[01:07:34] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:07:34] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:07:34] 
[01:07:34] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:07:34] Build host: amoeba
[01:07:34] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:07:34] Core      : 
[01:07:34] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:07:34] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:07:44] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:07:44] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:07:44] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:07:44] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:07:44] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:07:44] - Digital signature verified
[01:07:44] 
[01:07:44] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:07:44] 
[01:07:44] Entering M.D.
[01:07:50] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:07:50] 
[01:07:50] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:07:50] 
[01:07:53] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:07:53] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:07:58] 
[01:07:58] + Processing work unit
[01:07:58] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:07:58] Core found.
[01:07:58] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:07:58 UTC]
[01:07:58] + Working ...
[01:07:58] 
[01:07:58] *------------------------------*
[01:07:58] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:07:58] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:07:58] 
[01:07:58] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:07:58] Build host: amoeba
[01:07:58] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:07:58] Core      : 
[01:07:58] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:07:58] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:08:07] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:08:07] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:08:07] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:08:07] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:08:07] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:08:07] - Digital signature verified
[01:08:07] 
[01:08:07] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:08:07] 
[01:08:07] Entering M.D.
[01:08:13] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:08:13] 
[01:08:13] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:08:13] 
[01:08:16] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:08:16] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:08:16] - Attempting to download new core...
[01:08:16] + Downloading new core: FahCore_11.exe
[01:08:17] + 10240 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 20480 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 30720 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 40960 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 51200 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 61440 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 71680 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 81920 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 92160 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 102400 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 112640 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 122880 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 133120 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 143360 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 153600 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 163840 bytes downloaded
[01:08:17] + 174080 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 184320 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 194560 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 204800 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 215040 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 225280 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 235520 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 245760 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 256000 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 266240 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 276480 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 286720 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 296960 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 307200 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 317440 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 327680 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 337920 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 348160 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 358400 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 368640 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 378880 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 389120 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 399360 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 409600 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 419840 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 430080 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 440320 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 450560 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 460800 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 471040 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 481280 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 491520 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 501760 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 512000 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 522240 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 532480 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 542720 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 552960 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 563200 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 573440 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 583680 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 593920 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 604160 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 614400 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 624640 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 634880 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 645120 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 655360 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] + 665067 bytes downloaded
[01:08:18] Verifying core Core_11.fah...
[01:08:18] Signature is VALID
[01:08:18] 
[01:08:18] Trying to unzip core FahCore_11.exe
[01:08:19] Decompressed FahCore_11.exe (1908736 bytes) successfully
[01:08:24] + Core successfully engaged
[01:08:29] 
[01:08:29] + Processing work unit
[01:08:29] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:08:29] Core found.
[01:08:29] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:08:29 UTC]
[01:08:29] + Working ...
[01:08:29] 
[01:08:29] *------------------------------*
[01:08:29] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:08:29] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:08:29] 
[01:08:29] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:08:29] Build host: amoeba
[01:08:29] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:08:29] Core      : 
[01:08:29] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:08:29] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:08:38] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:08:38] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:08:38] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:08:38] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:08:38] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:08:38] - Digital signature verified
[01:08:38] 
[01:08:38] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:08:38] 
[01:08:38] Entering M.D.
[01:08:44] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:08:44] 
[01:08:44] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:08:44] 
[01:08:47] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:08:47] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:08:52] 
[01:08:52] + Processing work unit
[01:08:52] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:08:52] Core found.
[01:08:52] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:08:52 UTC]
[01:08:52] + Working ...
[01:08:52] 
[01:08:52] *------------------------------*
[01:08:52] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:08:52] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:08:52] 
[01:08:52] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:08:52] Build host: amoeba
[01:08:52] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:08:52] Core      : 
[01:08:52] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:08:52] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:09:01] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:09:01] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:09:01] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:09:01] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:09:01] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:09:01] - Digital signature verified
[01:09:01] 
[01:09:01] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:09:01] 
[01:09:01] Entering M.D.
[01:09:07] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:09:07] 
[01:09:07] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:09:07] 
[01:09:10] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:09:10] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:09:15] 
[01:09:15] + Processing work unit
[01:09:15] Core required: FahCore_11.exe
[01:09:15] Core found.
[01:09:15] Working on queue slot 01 [August 25 01:09:15 UTC]
[01:09:15] + Working ...
[01:09:15] 
[01:09:15] *------------------------------*
[01:09:15] [email protected] GPU Core
[01:09:15] Version 1.31 (Tue Sep 15 10:57:42 PDT 2009)
[01:09:15] 
[01:09:15] Compiler  : Microsoft (R) 32-bit C/C++ Optimizing Compiler Version 14.00.50727.762 for 80x86 
[01:09:15] Build host: amoeba
[01:09:15] Board Type: Nvidia
[01:09:15] Core      : 
[01:09:15] Preparing to commence simulation
[01:09:15] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[01:09:25] - Looking at optimizations...
[01:09:25] - Working with standard loops on this execution.
[01:09:25] Examination of work files indicates 8 consecutive improper terminations of core.
[01:09:25] - Expanded 73789 -> 383588 (decompressed 519.8 percent)
[01:09:25] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=73789 data_size=383588, decompressed_data_size=383588 diff=0
[01:09:25] - Digital signature verified
[01:09:25] 
[01:09:25] Project: 6600 (Run 6, Clone 719, Gen 20)
[01:09:25] 
[01:09:25] Entering M.D.
[01:09:31] Tpr hash work/wudata_01.tpr:  3461793871 4035426420 3874592081 2534389719 2560279523
[01:09:31] 
[01:09:31] Calling fah_main args: 14 usage=100
[01:09:31] 
[01:09:33] CoreStatus = 63 (99)
[01:09:33] + Error starting [email protected] core.
[01:09:33] 
[email protected] will go to sleep for 1 day as there have been 5 consecutive Cores executed which failed to complete a work unit.
[01:09:33] (To wake it up early, quit the application and restart it.)
[01:09:33] If problems persist, please visit our website at http://folding.stanford.edu for help.
[01:09:33] + Sleeping...


----------



## d-block

EDIT: Sorry for the double post.


----------



## zodac

Ahh, incorrect client.

Check the GPU guide I linked earlier, and instead, download GPU3 (link is in red). You need GPU3 for Fermi.

Sorry... should have seen that earlier.


----------



## d-block

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Ahh, incorrect client.

Check the GPU guide I linked earlier, and instead, download GPU3 (link is in red). You need GPU3 for Fermi.

Sorry... should have seen that earlier.









Still doing the same thing.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Does HFM accurately measure PPD?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
Still doing the same thing.

Really? Check the log again; what value does it have after '[email protected] Client Version'?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Does HFM accurately measure PPD?

Yeah, it's fairly accurate. Essential for the SMP client and bonuses.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Does 17,172 PPD sound about right for my sig 930?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Really? Check the log again; what value does it have after '[email protected] Client Version'?

[email protected] Client Version 6.30r2


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Does 17,172 PPD sound about right for my sig 930?

Yeah, that's fine if you're not Folding -bigadv.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
[email protected] Client Version 6.30r2

Hmm... that's odd...

Oh, wait. Close the client. Go to C> Users> *[Your User]*> AppData (hidden folder)> Roaming> [email protected] Delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file. Restart the client.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, that's fine if you're not Folding -bigadv.









Nope, I didn't add the -bigadv line yet. I need to complete the 10 WU's before I do that right?


----------



## d-block

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, that's fine if you're not Folding -bigadv.









Hmm... that's odd...

Oh, wait. Close the client. Go to C> Users> *[Your User]*> AppData (hidden folder)> Roaming> [email protected] Delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file. Restart the client.

That did it. Thanks!

Edit: And to get it folding on the 8800?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper* 
Nope, I didn't add the -bigadv line yet. I need to complete the 10 WU's before I do that right?

Yeah, that's the best tiem to do it.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *d-block* 
That did it. Thanks!


----------



## AdvanSuper

Hmmm my PPD now says 7k... What's up with that?


----------



## Realcacheese

Hello. New folder here.








Used zodac's guide for setting up the smp client.

Few questions though, his guide recommends bigadv for cpus with 8 cores/threads or more. Would it be a bad idea then on my i5 750? And how do I know when I have submitted "10 SMP WUs?"


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Realcacheese* 
Hello. New folder here.








Used zodac's guide for setting up the smp client.

Few questions though, his guide recommends bigadv for cpus with 8 cores/threads or more. Would it be a bad idea then on my i5 750? And how do I know when I have submitted "10 SMP WUs?"

Look up your folding name here and it shows all your stats


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Realcacheese*


Hello. New folder here.








Used zodac's guide for setting up the smp client.

Few questions though, his guide recommends bigadv for cpus with 8 cores/threads or more. Would it be a bad idea then on my i5 750? And how do I know when I have submitted "10 SMP WUs?"


You can also check your stats at EXTREME Overclocking. It shows you future predictions and plenty other stats.

You can use HFM to monitor your clients. Give lots of helpful information like your Time per Frame, Points per Day, ETA, number of completed Work Units, current project number and a few more things. Follow Z's awesome guid to get it setup and running.

Regarding the -bigadv's, you _must_ have 8 threads minimum to get them, and an overclock of 3.8Ghz to meet the deadlines.

So, regarding my 'low' PPD on my bigadv.... I let it go over night again with smp 8 and still only sitting on 24,808 PPD. I dropped it back to smp7 for 3 hours, and again 24,808 PPD! So it seems that although the SMP client is using 95%-97% CPU, it not giving me a quicker TPF...









Another question, what the rough PPD estimate for Project #2685? Do you know where I could find this out?

*EDIT:* Seems like the 2684/2685 WU's give out stingy PPD due to with high TPF's. Aw well, I'm not in it for the points, I just wanna help cure those diseases (as fast as possible mind







)!


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


Hmmm my PPD now says 7k... What's up with that?


Did you get a P6701 or 6702?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08*


*EDIT:* Seems like the 2684/2685 WU's give out stingy PPD due to with high TPF's. Aw well, I'm not in it for the points, I just wanna help cure those diseases (as fast as possible mind







)!


2684s have a 33% higher TPF than the othe r-bigadv WUs...


----------



## AdvanSuper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Did you get a P6701 or 6702?

2684s have a 33% higher TPF than the othe r-bigadv WUs...










I think they were low because I was gaming and using my PC







. I left it on overnight and it's showing 19.7k PPD for my 930.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

_Hurr._


----------



## zodac

If you were the first person to do that, it would be very funny.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

New folder here







saying hi.









Was planning on starting off with SMP but apparently I messed up and started with unicore.







Hopefully I have that sorted out now. Will find out here in 27%, hour and a half or so I guess.

So hopefully I can get some points for the team. As well as put my computer to use for a good cause while I'm at work, sleeping and browsing OCN and stuff.

I think my only question at this time is: What exactly is a postbit and why would you want it? By name alone it just doesn't sound like something you would want. More like something you'd end up with after a drunken night in Vegas.


----------



## jck

Welcome!


----------



## zodac

Hey ~sizzzle~, we've already met. Nice to have you join our team.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~*


I think my only question at this time is: What exactly is a postbit and why would you want it? By name alone it just doesn't sound like something you would want. More like something you'd end up with after a drunken night in Vegas.

















It's the "Folding Team Rank" you see in members' profiles. More info here.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


2684s have a 33% higher TPF than the othe r-bigadv WUs...










Strange, I was on an 2685... So anyways, I went to bed again, woke up and checked it (still on smp 8), and my PPD for the WU went up to the 'standard' 30K! I mean, what's going on? So confused right now. I didn't close any extra applications or anything. Talk about inconsistent














.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


If you were the first person to do that, it would be very funny.










+1

Also, another strange thing happened. I added the -oneunit flag to my -bigadv client so it would stop over night when it finished. I got up, and it was folding an -advmethods WU! I have no idea what that happened. So it somehow shut down and relaunched itself with a different flag set?!


----------



## wierdo124

hai i'm new


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


hai i'm new












3 mil in a few days?


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


hai i'm new












That must be some insane PPD you have there


----------



## Xeio

Muhahahha, my H70 is here, or was at home anyway. Picked it up off my porch and opened it when I was home for lunch... too bad I didn't have time to install it.

Damn you work... only an hour more before I'm done with you for the day...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeio* 
Muhahahha, my H70 is here, or was at home anyway. Picked it up off my porch and opened it when I was home for lunch... too bad I didn't have time to install it.

Damn you work... only an hour more before I'm done with you for the day...









That should come in handy for folding on your i7.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Realcacheese* 
Hello. New folder here.








Used zodac's guide for setting up the smp client.

Few questions though, his guide recommends bigadv for cpus with 8 cores/threads or more. Would it be a bad idea then on my i5 750? And how do I know when I have submitted "10 SMP WUs?"

You can add the flag, but it won't give you a bigadv WU. The [email protected] client detects how many threads you have, and if it's less than 8, you don't get a bigadv WU

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmokinWaffle* 









_Hurr._











Quote:


Originally Posted by *~sizzzle~* 
New folder here







saying hi.









Was planning on starting off with SMP but apparently I messed up and started with unicore.







Hopefully I have that sorted out now. Will find out here in 27%, hour and a half or so I guess.

So hopefully I can get some points for the team. As well as put my computer to use for a good cause while I'm at work, sleeping and browsing OCN and stuff.

I think my only question at this time is: What exactly is a postbit and why would you want it? By name alone it just doesn't sound like something you would want. More like something you'd end up with after a drunken night in Vegas.
















Welcome!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
hai i'm new











Quote:


Originally Posted by *Xeio* 
Muhahahha, my H70 is here, or was at home anyway. Picked it up off my porch and opened it when I was home for lunch... too bad I didn't have time to install it.

Damn you work... only an hour more before I'm done with you for the day...









I can't wait to see how it does for you


----------



## Xeio

Graaah, apparently my case doesn't like the H70, the side fan is just a tiiiiny bit too close to the H70 in the rear exhaust.

Gonna have to remove a tiny bit of the fan frame to fix it (or a tinyier bit of both frames... eh... we'll see).









On the plus side, my temps (at about 3GHz, no hyperthreading, load):
Stock fan: 95 (probably a little inflated, I don't think I had it seated as tight as it should be)
H70: 54

I'll have to see what I can do with it (and turn on hyperthreading, now that my processor isn't trying to self-combust...).


----------



## mmx+

That's great (temps). Good luck getting things OCed!


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Xeio*


Graaah, apparently my case doesn't like the H70, the side fan is just a tiiiiny bit too close to the H70 in the rear exhaust.

Gonna have to remove a tiny bit of the fan frame to fix it (or a tinyier bit of both frames... eh... we'll see).









On the plus side, my temps (at about 3GHz, no hyperthreading, load):
Stock fan: 95 (probably a little inflated, I don't think I had it seated as tight as it should be)
H70: 54

I'll have to see what I can do with it (and turn on hyperthreading, now that my processor isn't trying to self-combust...).


I have the EVGA Classified motherboard, I don't think the H70 will fit in my case that massive north bridge heatsink







. Aw well, I'm going for a propper W/C setup so it's a moot point







.

You should be able to hit 4.2 GHz minimum using that think easy. Maybe even a stable 4.3 GHz







.

_PS: gotta update that sig rig_.


----------



## sid9671111

Hey all,

First off, Iâ€™m really proud to say that Iâ€™m joining your team. This is actually my first post on OCN (or any forum for that matter), so I figured Iâ€™d introduce myself and express my gratitude to the community present here.

I guess Iâ€™m relatively new to computers considering that I only had a rudimentary understanding of them a half a year ago. However, it sure doesnâ€™t feel that way anymore thanks to you guys/girls - Iâ€™m truly appreciative of the time and effort everyone spends in answering questions and posting guides. Seriously â€" mad respect!









Moving on, I have two i7â€™s folding bigadvâ€™s netting ~48,000ppd together along with a 5870 which sadly only gets 4000ppd. I know itâ€™s nothing compared to champs like markt/buick here but hey itâ€™s a start and I think it's for a good cause (no offense to zodac â€" youâ€™re Pentium D and amazing guides is what got me folding in the first place!). Iâ€™m planning on watercooling my sig rig at some point. LOL, I figure I can use that extra oc/folding to help keep me warm this coming winter if my landlord refuses to turn up the heater again!
Once again, thanks OCN!


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sid9671111* 
Hey all,

First off, Iâ€™m really proud to say that Iâ€™m joining your team. This is actually my first post on OCN (or any forum for that matter), so I figured Iâ€™d introduce myself and express my gratitude to the community present here.

I guess Iâ€™m relatively new to computers considering that I only had a rudimentary understanding of them a half a year ago. However, it sure doesnâ€™t feel that way anymore thanks to you guys/girls - Iâ€™m truly appreciative of the time and effort everyone spends in answering questions and posting guides. Seriously â€" mad respect!









Moving on, I have two i7â€™s folding bigadvâ€™s netting ~48,000ppd together along with a 5870 which sadly only gets 4000ppd. I know itâ€™s nothing compared to champs like markt/buick here but hey itâ€™s a start and I think it's for a good cause (no offense to zodac â€" youâ€™re Pentium D and amazing guides is what got me folding in the first place!). Iâ€™m planning on watercooling my sig rig at some point. LOL, I figure I can use that extra oc/folding to help keep me warm this coming winter if my landlord refuses to turn up the heater again!
Once again, thanks OCN!

















Welcome!







Glad to have you on the team.

Just a quick question. Have you folded 10 -advmethods units to register for bonus points? And have you set both CPU's up with the same passkey? And have you OC'ed the two 920's?

Any questions don't hesitate to ask







.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sid9671111* 
Hey all,

First off, Iâ€™m really proud to say that Iâ€™m joining your team. This is actually my first post on OCN (or any forum for that matter), so I figured Iâ€™d introduce myself and express my gratitude to the community present here.

I guess Iâ€™m relatively new to computers considering that I only had a rudimentary understanding of them a half a year ago. However, it sure doesnâ€™t feel that way anymore thanks to you guys/girls - Iâ€™m truly appreciative of the time and effort everyone spends in answering questions and posting guides. Seriously â€" mad respect!









Moving on, I have two i7â€™s folding bigadvâ€™s netting ~48,000ppd together along with a 5870 which sadly only gets 4000ppd. I know itâ€™s nothing compared to champs like markt/buick here but hey itâ€™s a start and I think it's for a good cause (no offense to zodac â€" youâ€™re Pentium D and amazing guides is what got me folding in the first place!). Iâ€™m planning on watercooling my sig rig at some point. LOL, I figure I can use that extra oc/folding to help keep me warm this coming winter if my landlord refuses to turn up the heater again!
Once again, thanks OCN!









Welcome!

I saw yesterday that you managed to make it onto my threats list---congratulations! That's not too easy to do ATM









As always, if you need any help, let us know, we can answer all and any folding questions


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sid9671111* 
Hey all,

First off, Iâ€™m really proud to say that Iâ€™m joining your team. This is actually my first post on OCN (or any forum for that matter), so I figured Iâ€™d introduce myself and express my gratitude to the community present here.

I guess Iâ€™m relatively new to computers considering that I only had a rudimentary understanding of them a half a year ago. However, it sure doesnâ€™t feel that way anymore thanks to you guys/girls - Iâ€™m truly appreciative of the time and effort everyone spends in answering questions and posting guides. Seriously â€" mad respect!









Moving on, I have two i7â€™s folding bigadvâ€™s netting ~48,000ppd together along with a 5870 which sadly only gets 4000ppd. I know itâ€™s nothing compared to champs like markt/buick here but hey itâ€™s a start and I think it's for a good cause (no offense to zodac â€" youâ€™re Pentium D and amazing guides is what got me folding in the first place!). Iâ€™m planning on watercooling my sig rig at some point. LOL, I figure I can use that extra oc/folding to help keep me warm this coming winter if my landlord refuses to turn up the heater again!
Once again, thanks OCN!









Welcome!!!


----------



## sid9671111

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Welcome!!!























Thanks!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Welcome!

I saw yesterday that you managed to make it onto my threats list---congratulations! That's not too easy to do ATM









As always, if you need any help, let us know, we can answer all and any folding questions









LOL! Only 4.2 months eh? I doubt you'll let me get to that stage though!
Also, quick question: I have a 5770 not folding simply because I figured that the cpu would be more productive with the extra thread than the 5770.
Is this true?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ezekiel 08* 







Welcome!







Glad to have you on the team.

Just a quick question. Have you folded 10 -advmethods units to register for bonus points? And have you set both CPU's up with the same passkey? And have you OC'ed the two 920's?

Any questions don't hesitate to ask







.

Yes sir! I followed Zodac's guide which was really well written and easy to follow







My overclocks aren't anything special right now - my sig rig is at 3.7 Ghz while the other is a humble 3.2 Ghz. I'll c what I can do to up those


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sid9671111* 
LOL! Only 4.2 months eh? I doubt you'll let me get to that stage though!
Also, quick question: I have a 5770 not folding simply because I figured that the cpu would be more productive with the extra thread than the 5770.
Is this true?

Not necessarily; try it out and see what you get. It varies depending on the GPU WU and the SMP WU, but a lot of the time you can get more PPD running both clients, with one thread less.

But, if you plan to do -bigadv, then probably not worth it.

Oh, and welcome to the team. Glad my guides did the trick.


----------



## Xeio

Hrmmmm, I started folding with the SMP client... got 2 work units done, but neither seems to have shown up on my folding stats (stanford or extremeoverclocking). The most recent one is only about an hour done, but the other is well over 6 (and the page updated at least once since it finished).

Checked my passkey/username/team, they seem to be correct... Is there some longer delay when adding a new client?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

The first one should have shown up on Stanford for sure by now and EOC most likely as well. Did you double check that you put the correct name in the client config?


----------



## Xeio

Ah, wait, I think I might know what's going on. I assumed HFM was correct (it might be, but only after I start getting bonuses). Which then explains the odd (not a multiple of 611) hour earlier today.

Damn points suck before you get bonuses.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

If you're only GPU folding you won't get the bonus points and yes it does suck getting through the first 10. With a decent OC it won't take very long to run through them.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sid9671111*


Thanks!









LOL! Only 4.2 months eh? I doubt you'll let me get to that stage though!
Also, quick question: I have a 5770 not folding simply because I figured that the cpu would be more productive with the extra thread than the 5770.
Is this true?


Nope, won't tolerate that









Plans are that I'll be at ~50-55k PPD within a week or so









_That_ should keep me ahead


----------



## Aiml3ss

Hey everyone,

I posted a bit back with some nooby questions regarding folding.

Well, I'm finally here to introduce myself as a Team Overclock folder. I plan on keeping my system CPU and GPU folding for as much as possible. If you guys need me to do anything Folding wise just let me know! I'd be happy to help


----------



## mmx+

Welcome aboard!

I assume that I was able to answer all of your questions?

Your sig rig should do ~3 GPU WUs each EOC update, and then 1-2.5 SMP WUs a day (depending on which ones you get)


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Welcome aboard!

I assume that I was able to answer all of your questions?

Your sig rig should do ~3 GPU WUs each EOC update, and then 1-2.5 SMP WUs a day (depending on which ones you get)


Yes, you did! Thank you very much.

I guess I only have 1 other question. What should my CPU be doing for PPD? According to HFM, its doing 2986 PPD. This seems low compared to my GPU's.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss*


Yes, you did! Thank you very much.

I guess I only have 1 other question. What should my CPU be doing for PPD? According to HFM, its doing 2986 PPD. This seems low compared to my GPU's.


That's definitely low. I'd say ~4-5.5k w/ your GPU running as well. Have you been doing anything at all intensive on it?


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That's definitely low. I'd say ~4-5.5k w/ your GPU running as well. Have you been doing anything at all intensive on it?


Not at all.

I just restarted the client. It seems to have fixed the problem... weird. I took a screenshot for you. Let me know if anything looks odd.










BTW, how much more PPD would I get if I OC'd my 955?


----------



## mmx+

Hmm, that looks better.

I got ~7k PPD from my X4 955 @ 3.5ghz, but that was w/ a GPU2 card (GPU3 on Fermi uses a lot more CPU).

I think you'd just have to experiment


----------



## Ipwnnubletz

Hello there. I currently have 3 work units folded on my i5. Hoping to do more!


----------



## Aiml3ss

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


Hmm, that looks better.

I got ~7k PPD from my X4 955 @ 3.5ghz, but that was w/ a GPU2 card (GPU3 on Fermi uses a lot more CPU).

I think you'd just have to experiment










Nice! I'll see if I can get to 3.5ghz with 1.15 voltage I have now


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Hello there. I currently have 3 work units folded on my i5. Hoping to do more!


Welcome to Overclock.net's [email protected] team!

If you have any questions, just ask!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss*


Nice! I'll see if I can get to 3.5ghz with 1.15 voltage I have now










Mine took 1.3v for 3.5ghz








Still not bad, OCed 300mhz and UVed .05v


----------



## Aiml3ss

I'm at 3.4ghz with 1.2 v.









Hoping I can do 3.5ghz with 1.2 or 1.25v.


----------



## mmx+

GL








I did 3.4ghz w/ 1.26v IIRC


----------



## jck

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ipwnnubletz*


Hello there. I currently have 3 work units folded on my i5. Hoping to do more!


Welcome


----------



## P09

Hey! Just started folding on my 1055T. Trying hard to crank out those 10 WU's so I can start getting bonuses!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to all the newcomers!









A tad busy lately, so sorry for the generic "welcome" post.


----------



## ezekiel 08

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aiml3ss* 
Let me know if anything looks odd.


















Nice OC on your 470!!









I do notice one thing. You PPD for your GPU should be ~1500 with that work unit and that shader clock. Have you since seen your PPD higher than 1200 on your 470? Just doesn't seem right... I get ~15,500 on a shader of 1610 on my 470.


----------



## Markus

Hiya folders !

So got my rig up and folding right now, i7 860 @ 3.2 and a GTX 470 @ 1400 shader clock.

13.5k PPD with my GTX 470 and, at the moment since I'm doing some other stuff aswell, only 8.3k PPD with my i7 which hopefully will rise quite a bit once I go away from my computer to do homework and what-not.









So there you have it, now let's do lots and lots of WU's and win.. Err, wait, fight diseases !


----------



## r31ncarnat3d

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Markus*


Hiya folders !

So got my rig up and folding right now, i7 860 @ 3.2 and a GTX 470 @ 1400 shader clock.

13.5k PPD with my GTX 470 and, at the moment since I'm doing some other stuff aswell, only 8.3k PPD with my i7 which hopefully will rise quite a bit once I go away from my computer to do homework and what-not.









So there you have it, now let's do lots and lots of WU's and win.. Err, wait, fight diseases !


Win against diseases? Win science?

Anyways, welcome!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Markus* 
Hiya folders !

So got my rig up and folding right now, i7 860 @ 3.2 and a GTX 470 @ 1400 shader clock.

13.5k PPD with my GTX 470 and, at the moment since I'm doing some other stuff aswell, only 8.3k PPD with my i7 which hopefully will rise quite a bit once I go away from my computer to do homework and what-not.









So there you have it, now let's do lots and lots of WU's and win.. Err, wait, fight diseases !

Welcome, great to have you!


----------



## cloudbyday

I am relatively new to OCN and definitely new [email protected] I don't really understand all the in's and out's of it, but I definitely think that this is for a good cause. Anyways, quick question, I joined 37726 and I have already finished a work. How long will it be until it shows up in the stats?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Stanford updates hourly and EOC updates every three. Depending on when it finished it might make this Stanford update but definitely the next one. Welcome aboard.


----------



## Boatski

Started folding on my sig rig. Debating on OCing my i7, not sure if I want to void the warranty. Slowly OCing my 480, though.

Waiting for my corsair PSU to come in from an RMA for my older rig (q9450 w/9800gx2) and may start on that as well. Then when those foldathons come up I got a PS3 and laptop as well, haha!

edit: hmm my gpu3 client has had 2 failed WUs already =/


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Most likely an unstable OC. Folding can crash clients that were stable with other stress tests.


----------



## mbudden

I'm thinking about buying a new mobo/cpu/gpu etc. I want something more than my Daily Computer. Anyways, enough with that. I'm looking at a Intel E5400 and a 8800GS/GT (don't know the difference.) or a 9600GS/GT (again, don't know difference) would these be good for folding? I know I won't get big gains on the Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 as I fold my parents computer with that chip and it's not the greatest (don't think .3Mhz will help).

Let me know what you think. If I could build a dedicated folding rig. I would. Sometime in the near future?


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I'm thinking about buying a new mobo/cpu/gpu etc. I want something more than my Daily Computer. Anyways, enough with that. I'm looking at a Intel E5400 and a 8800GS/GT (don't know the difference.) or a 9600GS/GT (again, don't know difference) would these be good for folding? I know I won't get big gains on the Intel Pentium Dual-Core E5200 as I fold my parents computer with that chip and it's not the greatest (don't think .3Mhz will help).

Let me know what you think. If I could build a dedicated folding rig. I would. Sometime in the near future?









The 8800GT is the best of those cards, followed by the 9600GSO/8800GS (same card).

Any chance you could spring for a cheap quad? Q6600s are going for ~$100 used


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
The 8800GT is the best of those cards, followed by the 9600GSO/8800GS (same card).

Any chance you could spring for a cheap quad? Q6600s are going for ~$100 used









I might. Since I'm back to being a student again, not much of a budget.







I'll see if I can get a Quad for cheap. I'll have to do some searching lol. I'm looking to get everything for around 300$. Most parts will probably be sourced used.

EDIT: What's the ATI equivalent of the 8800GT? So I can keep an eye out for that as well.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I might. Since I'm back to being a student again, not much of a budget.







I'll see if I can get a Quad for cheap. I'll have to do some searching lol. I'm looking to get everything for around 300$. Most parts will probably be sourced used.

EDIT: What's the ATI equivalent of the 8800GT? So I can keep an eye out for that as well.

You don't want an ATI, they're far slower for FAH. A HD5750 is slightly faster (in games) than an 8800GT, but does ~1/3 of the PPD in FAH


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
You don't want an ATI, they're far slower for FAH. A HD5750 is slightly faster (in games) than an 8800GT, but does ~1/3 of the PPD in FAH









Oh okay. I don't do much gaming so







looks like the 8800GT for me. I found two in the classifieds. A guy selling both a PNY and BFG. Think I'll go with the PNY since BFG went out of business.


----------



## mmx+

Sounds good









~$50 is the average going-price ATM









Mine did up to 5.8k PPD on the 353pt WUs


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Sounds good









~$50 is the average going-price ATM









Mine did up to 5.8k PPD on the 353pt WUs









Ah! Sounds better than the 1K PPD I get with my PS3 and tiny bits I get with the other computers running in my house. I'm guessing you can OC the GPU? If so, what PPD do you think I'd see?


----------



## asg

Checking in.

Not new to [email protected], just never had it set up properly in the past, always just ran the unicore version.

Have the SMP running on my sig rig.


----------



## zodac

When you get your first 10 done and get bonus points, you can move on to -bigadv WUs.

Then you're really making some headway.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Ah! Sounds better than the 1K PPD I get with my PS3 and tiny bits I get with the other computers running in my house. I'm guessing you can OC the GPU? If so, what PPD do you think I'd see?

That was OCed









It got ~4.4-5k stock, ~4.8-5.8k OCed









Quote:


Originally Posted by *asg* 
Checking in.

Not new to [email protected], just never had it set up properly in the past, always just ran the unicore version.

Have the SMP running on my sig rig.

Awesome!


----------



## mbudden

Okay guys. I got my budget build together and just got my 8800GT today.









So I'm guessing to use this guide for the GPU?
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...pu-client.html

and for my E1200 OC @ 2.8Ghz. Should I bother folding? I don't think it will do that great folding. I might be going for 3.0Ghz or 3.2Ghz depending on stability. And if I do, should I do SMP or just the standard client and set it up x2?


----------



## LTDAkiles

I m new at overclock.net.

30 years old man from Finland








I do personal training,welding and poker room support stuff now and then.

Have been doing fysiotherapy with people having Parskinsons, other neurological diseases, strokes and Paralyzis. I have Azheimers and cancer running in my family.

I have 9 years old son and 5 years old stepdaughter.

So those are the reasons for folding.

Looking to upgrade my gts 250 to another gtx 460 and use gts 250 in another amd folding rig (just have mobo,hdd,dvd-rw,heatpipecooler now) and this PII 945 to 2nd rig too so i can buy that 6 core thuban.

Thx
LTDAkiles


----------



## mbudden

Set it all up. GPU & 2 Unicore Clients are running. Right now the 8800GT is cranking about 5.3K PPD with a slight overclock @ ~70*C not bad.


----------



## Dreamlane

New folder here, just running GPU2 on my gtx260 while I'm not gaming. Getting between 4-6k PPD.

Tried to SMP with my [email protected], but that wasn't doing well and my room got nice and hot with both running, so I scrapped the SMP client.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LTDAkiles* 
I m new at overclock.net.

30 years old man from Finland








I do personal training,welding and poker room support stuff now and then.

Have been doing fysiotherapy with people having Parskinsons, other neurological diseases, strokes and Paralyzis. I have Azheimers and cancer running in my family.

I have 9 years old son and 5 years old stepdaughter.

So those are the reasons for folding.

Looking to upgrade my gts 250 to another gtx 460 and use gts 250 in another amd folding rig (just have mobo,hdd,dvd-rw,heatpipecooler now) and this PII 945 to 2nd rig too so i can buy that 6 core thuban.

Thx
LTDAkiles

Welcome to our team! Thats a lot of hardware you've got there, should get you a lot of points!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Set it all up. GPU & 2 Unicore Clients are running. Right now the 8800GT is cranking about 5.3K PPD with a slight overclock @ ~70*C not bad.

Sweet









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dreamlane* 
New folder here, just running GPU2 on my gtx260 while I'm not gaming. Getting between 4-6k PPD.

Tried to SMP with my [email protected], but that wasn't doing well and my room got nice and hot with both running, so I scrapped the SMP client.

Welcome to the team


----------



## *the_beast*

howdy all! new to folding and just registered w/ OCN. i've been lurking around getting great info from here for awhile and stumbled on the [email protected] section and it kinda snowballed from there. anywho...just folding about 23/7 on my sig rig for now but w/ all the spare parts i have sitting around ill probably throw something new together soon.


----------



## zodac

Hi there!









If you're Folding with the same name as your OCN name, I _think_ Stanford remove the *'s. So it'll end up being *the_beast.*

*







*


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome to the team beast








Do you have any spare nvidia gpu's? they could add some nice points


----------



## *the_beast*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hi there!









If you're Folding with the same name as your OCN name, I _think_ Stanford remove the *'s. So it'll end up being *the_beast.*

*







*

i actually set up my folding account first w/ the the_beast then realized that was already taken here so i had to get a little creative...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Welcome to the team beast








Do you have any spare nvidia gpu's? they could add some nice points









i've actually been running ATI for just about as long as i can remember...but im going to (hopefully) find a good used card to throw in a separate rig.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Hello all!

I am just now starting to download everything to start folding


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by **the_beast** 
i've actually been running ATI for just about as long as i can remember...but im going to (hopefully) find a good used card to throw in a separate rig.

Good luck with finding one. You should check out the deals for folders thread. It is a sticky if I'm right so you cant miss it









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK* 
Hello all!

I am just now starting to download everything to start folding









Hey HailKroniK, welcome to the team








Good luck with setting it up, and check out the guides!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by **the_beast** 
i actually set up my folding account first w/ the the_beast then realized that was already taken here so i had to get a little creative...

Well, looking at EOC, you're still coming out as the_beast, so will probably be confused with those other members.

But, since you're the only one who's Folding for overclock.net, it doesn't matter too much.


----------



## HaiLKroniK

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Good luck with finding one. You should check out the deals for folders thread. It is a sticky if I'm right so you cant miss it









Hey HailKroniK, welcome to the team








Good luck with setting it up, and check out the guides!

Thank you! I am going step by step from zodac's awesome tutorial! Thanks zodac for an easy one







smp first then I will set up the gpu's


----------



## HaiLKroniK

smp done and my cpu is running at 100 %


----------



## zodac

Awesome... that rig should get you a good 50k PPD if you run 24/7.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HaiLKroniK*


smp done and my cpu is running at 100 %










Sweet, good luck with setting up the gpu client


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mmx+*


That was OCed









It got ~4.4-5k stock, ~4.8-5.8k OCed










I'm getting 6.3k OC-ed








But then again it's at 740/1854/1075

Under 1min TPF's.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I'm getting 6.3k OC-ed








But then again it's at 740/1854/1075

Under 1min TPF's.




















That's slightly better than I'm getting on my GTS 250 w/ GPU3 (about the same as it gets with 450s)


----------



## HaiLKroniK

having trouble getting the 470's to fold. the cpu folded nicely at 11,000 ppd (not o/c'd and finished 17 WU in 3 hrs) but when I got up this morning the computer was locked up...

Also with the gpu's, I can only get one going at a time and after a few minutes the fans turn off no friggin clue on that one.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 









That's slightly better than I'm getting on my GTS 250 w/ GPU3 (about the same as it gets with 450s)

What's the difference between GPU2 and GPU3? Should I be using a GPU3 client?

Anyways,










I can tell you it's quite toasty near my computer lol. Need an aftermarket cooler for the 8800GT. But reason why I'm not folding with the E1200 is because I'm getting like WU's that take like 40 mins to go up 1% and said it'd complete in 3 days. Way too long. + I don't want to be running the GPU&CPU at full and sucking up power lol


----------



## mmx+

Nah, GPU2 is faster









If you run SMP on your E1200, it should take about 30 hrs per WU and give ~1.5k points for doing it. You should be able to get up to 2k PPD @ ~3ghz


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Nah, GPU2 is faster









If you run SMP on your E1200, it should take about 30 hrs per WU and give ~1.5k points for doing it. You should be able to get up to 2k PPD @ ~3ghz









I'm guessing GPU3 is for the Fermi cards etc?

The only problem I'm running into with my OC on my E1200 is that my Rated Memory Speed is 667 and I'm at 650 @ 2.6Ghz. It's said not to go over your Rated Speed unless you're OC-ing the RAM. But I'll try out the SMP for the CPU.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
I'm guessing GPU3 is for the Fermi cards etc?

The only problem I'm running into with my OC on my E1200 is that my Rated Memory Speed is 667 and I'm at 650 @ 2.6Ghz. It's said not to go over your Rated Speed unless you're OC-ing the RAM. But I'll try out the SMP for the CPU.

Yah









SMP @ 2.6ghz should be ~1.6k PPD on most WUs, maybe a tad more









And I've found OCing RAM to be fine, as long as you aren't OCing it a lot


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
Yah









SMP @ 2.6ghz should be ~1.6k PPD on most WUs, maybe a tad more









And I've found OCing RAM to be fine, as long as you aren't OCing it a lot









Can't get higher than 2.88Ghz. Anything above that and it won't boot.







I even up-ed the RAM OC by .2V , I guess I'm stuck for now.

I set it up for SMP but it says this.

Quote:

[00:03:11] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:03:11] Passkey found
[00:03:11] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:03:12] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[00:03:12] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[00:03:12] - Attempt #1 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[00:03:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[00:03:30] Passkey found
[00:03:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[00:03:30] + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[00:03:30] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[00:03:30] - Attempt #2 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
and it keeps looping







lame.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

SMP is down at the moment. No one is getting WU's.


----------



## mmx+

A lot of people (myself included) are having issues getting WUs ATM. Should be fixed by tomorrow morning @ the latest









And 2.88ghz isn't bad


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AvgWhiteGuy* 
SMP is down at the moment. No one is getting WU's.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
A lot of people (myself included) are having issues getting WUs ATM. Should be fixed by tomorrow morning @ the latest









And 2.88ghz isn't bad









Well that explains it... I believe I tried setting it up yesterday (SMP) and I thought it was a problem with my computer so I went to Unicore and it worked. It's been down for two days?!

Yeah, not bad. But it's 88% OC. I want 100% OC!







but with a stock cooler I'm idling just under 40*C. And voltage is only 1.35V it's asking for more! lol I must need better RAM though...

Need to do something about the 8800GT though. At 100% load it's 80*C at 100% fan speed. Need to get some AS5 or Shin Etsu x32 on it or a aftermarket cooler.


----------



## mmx+

It seems unlikely that it would have been down for 2 days straight, my rigs @ work are still getting & turning in WUs









But it should be working again before too long









My 8800GT also ran right around 80c while folding


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
It seems unlikely that it would have been down for 2 days straight, my rigs @ work are still getting & turning in WUs









But it should be working again before too long









My 8800GT also ran right around 80c while folding









Strange. I'll leave it running. Hopefully I'll get something.
And @ 80c it seems to like burning up my leg









Will start folding around 10pm when I can open the window and let the 55c air in to get the card around ~75c. A bit toasty in the room right this minute.


----------



## mmx+

Sounds good, if it isn't working by some time tomorrow, let us know


----------



## scrotes

hey scrotes here, used to fold here and there with my 275 back in the day but nothing serious. after i got the 5970 i stopped folding altogether, but then there was some bad news in the fam and my uncle was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. so needless to say i felt the need to take folding seriously so i sold my old rig and build a new one with 2 470's. i eventually plan on using my i7 but i have to work out some kinks with the voltage controll.

but what i would really like to know is how i get the folding info in my avatar like all u guys have. i would like to wear the folding colors proudly but i cant figure that out.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *scrotes*


hey scrotes here used to fold here and there with my 275 back in the day but nothing serious. after i got the 5970 i stopped folding altogether, but then there was some bad news in the fam and my uncle was diagnosed with pancreatic cancer. so needless to say i felt the need to take folding seriously so i sold my old rig and build a new one with 2 470's. i eventually plan on using my i7 but i have to work out some kinks with the voltage controll.

but what i would really like to know is how i get the folding info in my avatar like all u guys have i would like to where the folding colors proudly but i cant figure that out.


Sorry to hear about that man. I was folding before I had some family members get cancer, and also became more serious after one of them died.

I'd also like to know were we can get cool avatars. I like LilChris' avatar, but it looks like he made that one custom.

Anyway, glad to have you back folding, that rig should get up to about 60k-70k PPD if it is OC'd really well.


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Sorry to hear about your Uncle. In order to get the folding info you need to get 50K points folding for OCN and then post this thread. Once it's confirmed you'll have it.


----------



## Rocabiliz

Hey guys, started folding about 1 week ago for 37726..
I'm currently just folding with the i7, since my gpu is too weak to do anything decent (only about 1000PPD, not worth an i7 core just for it imo), but I'll probably get it to 4Ghz just for a while, because I don't want to kill it just yet







. I'm just finishing my 10th unit, so I should be just about to "qualify" to bonuses? After that, do you think I should go for -bigadv, looking at my specs?

Also, I'll probably get a decent card in christmas (nVidia just for folding purposes), and before that I'll get 6gb ram, so I think I'm on my way ^^


----------



## zodac

Hi Roca.









In my opinion, unless you are Folding 24/7, and not using the rig for anything else, I wouldn't do -bigadv... get that i7 to ~3.8, and then you can go for it. You're leaving it too close at 3.4Ghz though.

No need for 6GB RAM for Folding, if that's why you're upgrading. If you're buying it for other reasons, just ignore this part.









Welcome to the team.


----------



## Rud3Bwoy

I am new to the team =)

woooooooooooooooooo

folding 4 life baby!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rocabiliz

hey rud ^^

Thanks zodac, and btw, thank you for your awesome tutorials! Thanks to that I got everything working just fine







respect!

But I'm in doubt about that though.. sure, I might not fold 24/7, but when I actually fold I want to get the maxium points possible, and normally when I'm folding there's not much going around in the pc, just my dad browsing the web and sorts.. still not worth it?
Cheers!


----------



## zodac

Not at 3.4Ghz... stick with normal SMP for now.

When you do some more OCing, then we'll look at it again.


----------



## lordikon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rocabiliz*


hey rud ^^

Thanks zodac, and btw, thank you for your awesome tutorials! Thanks to that I got everything working just fine







respect!

But I'm in doubt about that though.. sure, I might not fold 24/7, but when I actually fold I want to get the maxium points possible, and normally when I'm folding there's not much going around in the pc, just my dad browsing the web and sorts.. still not worth it?
Cheers!


If you're not folding 24/7 you likely won't finish the -bigadv WUs on time. For example, my i7 is at 3.83Ghz right now, and I got one of the slower bigadv units with a 4 day deadline and it took 3 days to finish it. That leaves very little time for the computer to not be folding and still complete it on time. Besides, most of the bonus from the -bigadv WUs come from finishing them quickly, so if you don't fold 24/7 with them you won't get much more PPD than standard SMP folding.


----------



## Rocabiliz

Ok then, thanks for the help, I'll follow your advises! Just finished my 10th unit, getting 11k with a P6701, which is good enough for me atm, without a gpu or big oc, but I guess I'm not being a really big help to oc.net team


----------



## mmx+

You're a huge help!
















If you get a GTX460, that would be ~12-15k more


----------



## Rocabiliz

Hehe thanks







cool community here, cheers!


----------



## Maximous

Hola. New to [email protected] and this part of the forum. I got my 5970 up and folding on both cores I belive







. But Im not sure what to type in as the team number and do I need to sign up??


----------



## zodac

37726, and that's all you need to do to join the team.

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Maximous

Can I enter this when [email protected] running?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, but restart the client after adding it in.









Oh, and if you're a new Folder, take a look at this contest:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-sign-ups.html

Specifically for new Folders.

Plus we have the Foldathon (in my sig), which everyone can take part in.


----------



## Maximous

But shouldnt I wait to its finsished before restarting? I got 9400/10000 and 7200/10000.


----------



## ShtSh00ttr

Guess I should chime in here too









shtSh00ttr , folded for about 3 years here and there. Folding for OCN now with sig rig + a few other dual xeons and a few GPU's.

The black and red avatar in your rear view mirror just might be me







lol


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
But shouldnt I wait to its finsished before restarting? I got 9400/10000 and 7200/10000.

No, if you close the client then start it up again, it'll continue where it left off.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShtSh00ttr* 
Guess I should chime in here too









shtSh00ttr , folded for about 3 years here and there. *Folding for OCN now* with sig rig + a few other dual xeons and a few GPU's.

The black and red avatar in your rear view mirror just might be me







lol


----------



## Maximous

Ok thnx. I cant see anything about folding for ocn anywhere. But I guess its right as it is


----------



## zodac

Once you submit a WU or two, check for your stats here:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## Maximous

Btw.Can I do gpu and cpu on the same rig? I can see my cpu is running between 40-80% when only folding with gpus. Is this right?

Edit: It says this. But I cant understanf that....

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/search.php


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Btw.Can I do gpu and cpu on the same rig? I can see my cpu is running between 40-80% when only folding with gpus. Is this right?

Yes. I have my CPU&GPU running.
Your CPU should be running at 100%.


----------



## zodac

Yes, you can run both, no problem.

However, CPU should be at 100%... are you using the SMP client?


----------



## Maximous

Wll im only folding with gpus now. I thought I should dl the client for cpu. But I checked with coretemp and it says my cpu is working between 40-90. Havent started folding with cpu yet. Should it be 100 % anyways???


----------



## Ellis

I think every single Folding related thread on this site has turned into some kind of help thread.

Just stating a fact


----------



## Maximous

Sr. I should have started a new thread instead. Or?


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maximous* 
Sr. I should have started a new thread instead. Or?

Like I said, I'm just stating a fact. I'm as guilty as anyone for turning threads into help threads by saying "zomg my ppd r releh low help meh plz"


----------



## zodac

Better than 2 weeks ago when every thread turned into an argument featuring me and someone else.









But yes, Max, making a new thread would be more helpful.


----------



## Ellis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Better than 2 weeks ago when every thread turned into an argument featuring me and someone else.









But yes, Max, making a new thread would be more helpful.









Lol.


----------



## de Cossatot

Hey guys, been at OCN for a bit but never got into the folding. With my X6 I really never use all the cores so i decide to download the CPU [email protected] and I run it all the time now. It just sits in the background but I do admit I like to look at the protein spinning around sometimes









Anyways, went over all the guides and such and decide to up my value a bit and run the GPU clients. After a bit of work I got everything running I think. Gonna post up a pic and tell me if anything looks bad... (besides the fact that I just started.


----------



## mbudden

I don't get why your CPU isn't running at 100%. Neither are your cores on your CPU. Hmm...


----------



## Ellis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I don't get why your CPU isn't running at 100%. Neither are your cores on your CPU. Hmm...


Same... they should be at 100%.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *de Cossatot* 
Hey guys, been at OCN for a bit but never got into the folding. With my X6 I really never use all the cores so i decide to download the CPU [email protected] and I run it all the time now. It just sits in the background but I do admit I like to look at the protein spinning around sometimes









Anyways, went over all the guides and such and decide to up my value a bit and run the GPU clients. After a bit of work I got everything running I think. Gonna post up a pic and tell me if anything looks bad... (besides the fact that I just started.

The client you are using will only use 1 core of your CPU. To use *all* of them, use the SMP client:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html

Welcome to the team.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The client you are using will only use 1 core of your CPU. To use *all* of them, use the SMP client:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html

Welcome to the team.










Alright, I followed the guide and it seems like my CPU usage still isn't at 100% but bounces from 74%-90%. I also got the HFM.NET. Does my PPD look a little low or am I looking at the wrong?

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## zodac

What Project are you Folding (scroll to the right in HFM)?


----------



## de Cossatot

This is what it currently says. I just noticed also that when my GPU's were done I stopped them for a moment so I could enter my pass key in and when i did this the CPU was still running but I was maxing at like 24%.. . I must have done something wrong. Gonna check out the guides again.

Here is a pic of what I see/saw.

EDIT: Thank you again for your help. I hope I can get it running nice and smoothly soon.


----------



## zodac

-smp flag isn't added correctly. Delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file, add the -smp flag correctly, then start the client again.


----------



## de Cossatot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


-smp flag isn't added correctly. Delete the 'work' folder and queue.dat file, add the -smp flag correctly, then start the client again.










Oh snap. There is goes! Full speed ahead. This consumes all my idle clocks correct? Oh I just saw that it dropped my GPU usage with it started. Crazy. Anyways, thanks again for the help. I cant fold 24/7 but I figured I would try to fold when I can.

+ fake rep since I cant give it to you


----------



## zodac

Yeah, if another application needs the CPU, the SMP client will throttle back.

Couple of things though:

1) If you're using the GPU client too, check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html

2) If you won't be Folding 24/7, check this for the SMP client (not GPU clients):
http://www.overclock.net/9999122-post20.html


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *de Cossatot*


+ fake rep since I cant give it to you










Oh there is a way









Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah, if another application needs the CPU, the SMP client will throttle back.


This. I use my computer while folding. Doesn't really effect anything, even when I want to watch a video. You should be fine


----------



## zodac

Only time I suffer from lag from Folding is when I'm stuck with a GPU2 WU. And only becuase IE9 uses GPU rendering... with IE8, no lags. Eva.


----------



## mbudden

Noob question.
Do you have to have 10 SMP WU's before you get the bonuses?
If so,







I have like, one done. Completed it this morning.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Noob question.
Do you have to have 10 SMP WU's before you get the bonuses?
If so,







I have like, one done. Completed it this morning.

Yes, you need to finish 10 smp units to get bonuses.


----------



## 1337LutZ

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Yes, you need to finish 10 smp units to get bonuses.

Yes, what bas said


----------



## mbudden

Lame.







sigh.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
Lame.







sigh.

Its only for one time, after that you'll enjoy it for a lot of units


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
Its only for one time, after that you'll enjoy it for a lot of units









When your SMP only does 1.2K and takes a day/two to finish, you'd feel my pain.







My first SMP WU was a 6701 WU.







lol 2 days to finish.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
When your SMP only does 1.2K and takes a day/two to finish, you'd feel my pain.







My first SMP WU was a 6701 WU.







lol 2 days to finish.

I know how it feels








Took me some time to finish the first units on my first folding setup


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbudden* 
When your SMP only does 1.2K and takes a day/two to finish, you'd feel my pain.







My first SMP WU was a 6701 WU.







lol 2 days to finish.

Took me 24 days to qualify. You don't understand _true_ pain.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Took me 24 days to qualify. You don't understand _true_ pain.

2 days x 10 SMP WU's = 22 days. I might be up there with you...








Second 6701... Blah.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Took me 24 days to qualify. You don't understand _true_ pain.











You should have asked someone with an i7 to fold 10 units for you


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









You should have asked someone with an i7 to fold 10 units for you









ahem...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

lol, I'm running bigadv for the teamcompetition. If I would use your passkey my team wouldnt get points








I would fold for you if I wasnt in this competition. Try to ask someone with a 980x, would take him a few hours


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 









You should have asked someone with an i7 to fold 10 units for you









Should have, but didn't.

An experience, no matter how annoying, is an experience nonetheless... at least I can sympathise with people.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Should have, but didn't.

An experience, no matter how annoying, is an experience nonetheless... at least I can sympathise with people.

Its very brave of you that you finished 10 units with your pent d








I had the luck that I had a q9550 around to finish them for me


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
lol, I'm running bigadv for the teamcompetition. If I would use your passkey my team wouldnt get points








I would fold for you if I wasnt in this competition. Try to ask someone with a 980x, would take him a few hours









I'll suffer, it's okay








Most people are folding for teams anyways.


----------



## augie1111

Hello fellow folders! I'm not a new folder('04) though obviously new to OCN. Followed Zodac from another site that you'll eventually catch if all things remain the same. I'm neutral in this as I fold for a team in the 200's.









Just thought to check things out over here, lots of good info too, some of it new to me. In closing, keep up the good work! Fold on brothas!


----------



## zodac

Hi there. Glad to see other Folders dropping by.


----------



## Daw1cb

Try again? I shall!

**Disclaimer: this post may have absolutely no relevant bearing on anything or anyone contained within this site. Taking this seriously may result in delusions of grandeur and dementia. You have been warned.**

[email protected]=5200ppd
5770Vapor-x=3100ppd


----------



## zodac

That looks like pretty good Folding actually.


----------



## tismon

Hiyo, I'm definately new to folding and am trying to add to the OCN team what little I can.

I've scrownged around to find slightly older parts for basically nothing to build my systems all my life until I got my graduation present. Since then, I'm working towards having enough extra dough to upgrade a few parts and OC it as much as possible, but until then, eh, I'll survive.


----------



## PCCstudent

The towel folding does look pretty good, you want to make sure no open edges are visible.

OH tismon,welcome. Do you have your client(s) configured? is it going OK, what kind of ppd are you getting?


----------



## klaxian

Hello! I've been lurking on OCN for some time now, but I'm just beginning to get into folding.

I am running my sig rig and an older Pentium 4 machine right now. Unfortunately, my PPD is much lower than I've seen from others here. I think I have configured everything right. Any suggestions how to improve it? Am I getting the right WUs? If it helps, this is what I'm working on now:
Project: 6051 (Run 0, Clone 158, Gen 172)

Can I do -bigadv on my sig rig without any sort of VM faking or anything? I'm pretty sure it is powerful enough to meet the deadlines.

Is there a guide for running the 32-bit client on Ubuntu 10.04 (for my Pentium 4)? Is it worth it? Do I have to create a patched version of the libs like the 64-bit version? I seem to have things running, but I often get errors like "CoreStatus = 0" and "Error 0x01" and then the client dumps my current WU and downloads another. I don't think there are any hardware problems and the system passes memtest. Could this indicate some libc incompatibility?

Thanks all and good to be here


----------



## Staalby

Ive also just started on Folding, I must say the deadlines are funny to me. Its a month, and I got halfway with my first WU in 3 hours.


----------



## tismon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCCstudent* 
OH tismon,welcome. Do you have your client(s) configured? is it going OK, what kind of ppd are you getting?

Well, I'm getting around 10k ppd on my i7 and I just added bigadv, but I don't think that it's kicking in yet (still on the previous WU). Note, due to lack of cooling system, it's at stock speeds. And I've got an older athlon64 3200 that's only pumping out 111 ppd, but I don't think that either of these are running a 64-bit client. Should that make a difference given the program and if so, I can only find a 6.30 beta that has it.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tismon* 
Hiyo, I'm definately new to folding and am trying to add to the OCN team what little I can.

I've scrownged around to find slightly older parts for basically nothing to build my systems all my life until I got my graduation present. Since then, I'm working towards having enough extra dough to upgrade a few parts and OC it as much as possible, but until then, eh, I'll survive.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *klaxian* 
Hello! I've been lurking on OCN for some time now, but I'm just beginning to get into folding.

I am running my sig rig and an older Pentium 4 machine right now. Unfortunately, my PPD is much lower than I've seen from others here. I think I have configured everything right. Any suggestions how to improve it? Am I getting the right WUs? If it helps, this is what I'm working on now:
Project: 6051 (Run 0, Clone 158, Gen 172)

Can I do -bigadv on my sig rig without any sort of VM faking or anything? I'm pretty sure it is powerful enough to meet the deadlines.

Is there a guide for running the 32-bit client on Ubuntu 10.04 (for my Pentium 4)? Is it worth it? Do I have to create a patched version of the libs like the 64-bit version? I seem to have things running, but I often get errors like "CoreStatus = 0" and "Error 0x01" and then the client dumps my current WU and downloads another. I don't think there are any hardware problems and the system passes memtest. Could this indicate some libc incompatibility?

Thanks all and good to be here










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Staalby* 
Ive also just started on Folding, I must say the deadlines are funny to me. Its a month, and I got halfway with my first WU in 3 hours.

Welcome guys








@ klaxian, post a new thread in the [email protected] section to get help with setting everything up. That way you'll get a lot more help


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Welcome aboard tismon and if you have any questions ask around, between trolling and gibberish you'll find a helpful post and information here and there.


----------



## LethalRise750

And remember Tismon, Boxxy is the bestest.


----------



## Lutro0

Wow, I never posted on here >.< Musta missed this thread.

Started a couple days ago!
Folding on:
I7 930 @4
2x 250gts
I5 750 @3.5 (for now)
I3 530 @3.5 (for now)
also have a 9600gt going, but it will be going bye bye.

Thinking of adding the 9800gtx+ on the i3 rig.


----------



## zodac

New Folders are awesome.


----------



## Baskt_Case

I've just been lazy about posting here









Years ago I used to do BOINC on a Celeron, then I folded on a PS3 for a while, then I sold the PS3 and hadn't done anything for quite a while.

Just recently I started folding 24/7 on the sig rig. Figured I might as well put the OC to use. Eventually that machine will see a X6 upgrade and hopefully a gpu upgrade soon.

Besides the sig-rig, I'm folding 24/7 on a new PS3 Slim and I've got an old Athlon XP in the closet that may come to life as a GPU slave. Dont know if I can find something worthwhile for an AGP slot or not, but that'll be a rainy day project anyway. Nonetheless, glad to be folding again!


----------



## tismon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LethalRise750* 
And remember Tismon, Boxxy is the bestest.

Should I ask? I have to ask. Okay, so why was that directed at me?


----------



## LethalRise750

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tismon* 
Should I ask? I have to ask. Okay, so why was that directed at me?









Because Zodac loves Boxxy


----------



## tismon

So I've read. Isn't it about time to move on? Time to let it go the way of charlie the unicorn.


----------



## blackbuilder

Hello I'm not really new to OC but I am to Folding, I've been seeing a lot of these Folding Millionaire images in a lot of the members sigs so I began investigating and here I am.

And just assuming here I haven't read the Essentials thread yet its open in a tab on my browser and I saw that I have a lot to read so I just left it there for later, but is this like folding on the PS3?


----------



## AvgWhiteGuy

Yes it is. Same program ran by Stanford. Let us know if you need any setup help. And welcome aboard.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blackbuilder*


Hello I'm not really new to OC but I am to Folding, I've been seeing a lot of these Folding Millionaire images in a lot of the members sigs so I began investigating and here I am.

And just assuming here I haven't read the Essentials thread yet its open in a tab on my browser and I saw that I have a lot to read so I just left it there for later, but is this like folding on the PS3?


Welcome to the team. Let us know if you need anything, and we'll be happy to help.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm getting low PPD with my 930. HFM is stating 11600 PPD with it clocked at 4.2 w/ HT. Could it be the WU or something else?


----------



## Wabbits

Hi everyone. I was a long time seti contributor back in the day and have moved on to Folding. 
It's been about 2 years since I've done any significant amounts of folding and i really want to start backup.
I've since moved back in with my parents and told them that i would pay the electric bill. so this weekend i plan to set up a small farm and see what i can do. 
Funny thing was i used the computer to help heat my old apartment.
For the betterment of humanity, and a cool sig tag.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I'm getting low PPD with my 930. HFM is stating 11600 PPD with it clocked at 4.2 w/ HT. Could it be the WU or something else?


Have you moved on to -bigadv WUs? If you're a 24/7 Folder, it's the only way to go.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wabbits*


Hi everyone. I was a long time seti contributor back in the day and have moved on to Folding. 
It's been about 2 years since I've done any significant amounts of folding and i really want to start backup.
I've since moved back in with my parents and told them that i would pay the electric bill. so this weekend i plan to set up a small farm and see what i can do. 
Funny thing was i used the computer to help heat my old apartment.
For the betterment of humanity, and a cool sig tag.










Welcome to the team.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I'm not a 24/7 folder. It seems that when I fold and use my rig my smp PPD goes to hell. I left it alone over night and it shot up.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AdvanSuper*


I'm not a 24/7 folder. It seems that when I fold and use my rig my smp PPD goes to hell. I left it alone over night and it shot up.


Yeah, that's pretty much it. The SMP client has a bonus system, where you get more bonus points the faster you complete the WU. However, it also has a throttling feature, so if the CPU is needed elsewhere, Folding performance drops. So the longer you leave the computer alone, the more PPD you get.









Also, if you're *not* a 24/7 Folder, you might wanna read this post:
http://www.overclock.net/9999122-post20.html


----------



## AdvanSuper

Yeah it shot up to 20k and thanks for the info.


----------



## jck

Welcome to all our new folders!

And welcome back to those returning!


----------



## shamslapchopwow

Just started folding on my sig rig today until I finish my 24/7 folding rig so I decided to stop by and say hi!


----------



## zodac

Hi there!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shamslapchopwow* 
Just started folding on my sig rig today until I finish my 24/7 folding rig so I decided to stop by and say hi!

Welcome


----------



## Untame Zerg

Well, my rig's been sitting idle for a while lately, so I decided to give folding a whirl. It feels good to help out!

My grandpa had Alzheimer's, and as luck would have it, my CPU client tells me I'm working on "Alzheimer's Disease Amyloid". How fitting.

So I decided to run both CPU and GPU clients. My 8800GS is getting ~2600 PPD according to HFM, but my E5200 only shows 282. Probably something I'm doing wrong. Do I just need to let it go longer?

Also, our home server has quite a lot of idle time, so I put it to work, too. Can I just share the folder that the log is in over the network and use HFM on my rig to monitor it?

Edit: Viewing over the network works, apparently. So no more question there.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Untame Zerg* 
Well, my rig's been sitting idle for a while lately, so I decided to give folding a whirl. It feels good to help out!

My grandpa had Alzheimer's, and as luck would have it, my CPU client tells me I'm working on "Alzheimer's Disease Amyloid". How fitting.

So I decided to run both CPU and GPU clients. My 8800GS is getting 2543PPD, according to HFM, but my E5200 only shows 282. Probably something I'm doing wrong. Do I just need to let it go longer?

Also, our home server has quite a lot of idle time, so I put it to work, too. Can I just share the folder that the log is in over the network and use HFM on my rig to monitor it?

Edit: Viewing over the network works, apparently. So no more question there.


Are you running the SMP client?


----------



## Untame Zerg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder* 
Are you running the SMP client?

As far as I know, yeah.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team Zerg.









For your SMP client, can you check the Project number in HFM?


----------



## mott555

Hello, just started folding last week and I found this thread so I thought I'd introduce myself.

I started folding because I have a decent PC that sits idle most of the time, and now that it's getting cold I figured I could turn it into a 250 watt heater and maybe it'll balance out a slight reduction in the heating bill while contributing to research.

Oh, and my grandpa died of Parkinson's about fifteen years ago. I was pretty young at the time so I barely knew him. It's pretty cool to be part of an effort to stop that.

Right now I have three PCs folding. My sig rig folds 24/7, it has the GPU3 client and the normal CPU client running. I'll try out the SMP client when my QX6850 comes in.

My work machine folds all day long on weekdays but gets shut down on weekends. It's a Q6600 with 2 GB RAM, Windows XP, and an NVIDIA Quadro FX 570. It's running the GPU2 client and 3 normal CPU clients. (SMP makes it BSOD sometimes and otherwise run horribly slow. It's a development machine and the normal clients make no noticeable impact on performance while the SMP client really bogs it down.)

Third folding machine is an 800 MHz Pentium III with 384 MB of RAM that I have set up as a dedicated VPN server. The VPN is almost never used so the machine is generally idle. I put the normal CPU client on it. If there's an AGP-compatible graphics card that can fold I'd consider buying one and putting it in. But I doubt it. (PM me if you know of one.)

Anyway, all the clients are folding for OCN.


----------



## jck

Welcome to everyone


----------



## Untame Zerg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Welcome to the team Zerg.









For your SMP client, can you check the Project number in HFM?

It just started a new one a second ago... It is... Project 11287 (Run 2, Clone 134, Gen 0).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jck* 
Welcome to everyone































Glad I can hang out and help!


----------



## zodac

Right, that's not an SMP WU. Did you make sure to add the -smp flag like I described in my guide?


----------



## Untame Zerg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Right, that's not an SMP WU. Did you make sure to add the -smp flag like I described in my guide?

I thought I did before, but I went and re-did it all just to be sure, this time following your guide to the letter. Now it says "No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit." Up to attempt number 4, still nothing. This time, however, I noticed the "Arguments: -smp" line, which I never did before.

....Wait for it...... Wait for it.... Stopped Steam's downloads, and it managed to connect and get the project. Now its "Project 6071 (Run 0, Clone 111, Gen 132)."

Edit: Now HFM shows "SMP" as the client I have for my CPU. It used to just say "Standard." Thanks for the guide, I think its working right now.









Edit 2: 1806 PPD for the E5200 now. Yep, its working.


----------



## zodac

Yup, that's fine.


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Hello folders, I had always heard people asking/talking about folding and I never had a clue what it was. Once I realized the significance of it I decided to donate my PC's resources to the cause.

Granted 90% of all this is over my head but I manage to stumble my way around. I just got the SMP client going and it looked like it was going to take about 13hours for my first WU, is that good or bad ?

Also, I have dual 5770's that I was interested in possibly folding with since I've read they are sometimes better than SMP? But when I open the GPU [email protected] it says that I need to update my drivers, I have the newest drivers available, am I doing something wrong?


----------



## tismon

I'm no expert, but this sounds a little familiar. Are you using any flags with the gpu client?


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tismon*


I'm no expert, but this sounds a little familiar. Are you using any flags with the gpu client?


Alright , I added the flag for my video card and the error msg went away, now I keep getting.

Attempting to get work packet
Connecting to assignment server
No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
Couldn't get work instructions.
Attempt #4 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## ~sizzzle~

Quote:



Originally Posted by *1055AMDGuy*


Alright , I added the flag for my video card and the error msg went away, now I keep getting.

Attempting to get work packet
Connecting to assignment server
No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
Couldn't get work instructions.
Attempt #4 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


I believe this is the guide you need. Something about smp and ati interfering with each other. http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...prove-ppd.html

Welcome to Folding. As far as the 13 hours for the smp WU, it really depends on which one it was.


----------



## zodac

Hello AMDGuy.









As sizzzle says, it depends which WU you actually got. If you installed HFM, check the "Project" column and let us know which one it was.

As for the GPUs, I'd personally leave them. Not only do they pull less PPD than their nVidia counterparts, but they also really hurt the SMP PPD, and SMP is likely where the majority of your points will be coming from.









We're hoping a more efficient ATI client will be out soon, but until then, I'd recommend sticking with SMP only.


----------



## tismon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hello AMDGuy.








We're hoping a more efficient ATI client will be out soon, but until then, I'd recommend sticking with SMP only.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...xx-owners.html
At least we might have some influence.


----------



## Meister

Hi all, just jumped ship from the dying futuremark team









Current Folders:
3x GTX 260
8800GT
PS3
i7 720m & 240M

Fun to contribute to a rising team (now that it's cooler out, that is!)


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.


----------



## jck

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meister* 
Hi all, just jumped ship from the dying futuremark team









Current Folders:
3x GTX 260
8800GT
PS3
i7 720m & 240M

Fun to contribute to a rising team (now that it's cooler out, that is!)

Welcome to the team!


----------



## 1055AMDGuy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Hello AMDGuy.









As sizzzle says, it depends which WU you actually got. If you installed HFM, check the "Project" column and let us know which one it was.

As for the GPUs, I'd personally leave them. Not only do they pull less PPD than their nVidia counterparts, but they also really hurt the SMP PPD, and SMP is likely where the majority of your points will be coming from.









We're hoping a more efficient ATI client will be out soon, but until then, I'd recommend sticking with SMP only.

Thanks for the recommendation, Ill stick with SMP for now. and as for the 13HR W/U it was Project 6702.


----------



## zodac

Yeah, P6701/6702 are much longer WUs than other SMP WUs. When you get a better one (P6012-6077) it should take a lot less time.


----------



## domerocket

Well I am completely new to folding. Finished a new rig and started up today.
Question, shouldnt my i7 be pushing a lot more PPD? I am running -smp -bigadv

i7 920 @ 4.02
(2) GTX 470


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Did you finish 10 smp units?
Otherwise you wont get bonus points, so folding bigadv is pointless









Nice rig you've got there, it should get you a lot of points!


----------



## grwn

Hey everyone!

I decided use my new rig for some scientific advancement. I joined the OCN team and am getting about 18k PPD with the SMP and GPU3 client.

grwn

PS: My first project is a P6701 on my CPU.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Well I am completely new to folding. Finished a new rig and started up today.
Question, shouldnt my i7 be pushing a lot more PPD? I am running -smp -bigadv

i7 920 @ 4.02
(2) GTX 470










As Bas_NL said, you need to do at least 10 SMP WU's before you can do BigAdv, or you won't get bonus points, so it's worthless. My 920 @ stock gets around 8 - 9k PPD just on -smp.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grwn* 
Hey everyone!

I decided use my new rig for some scientific advancement. I joined the OCN team and am getting about 18k PPD with the SMP and GPU3 client.

grwn

PS: My first project is a P6701 on my CPU.









Welcome to the team!


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Meister* 
Hi all, just jumped ship from the dying futuremark team









Current Folders:
3x GTX 260
8800GT
PS3
i7 720m & 240M

Fun to contribute to a rising team (now that it's cooler out, that is!)

Awesome, that's quite the setup!!

Glad to have you!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *domerocket* 
Well I am completely new to folding. Finished a new rig and started up today.
Question, shouldnt my i7 be pushing a lot more PPD? I am running -smp -bigadv

i7 920 @ 4.02
(2) GTX 470










That's the standard uncore client









Did you follow Z's SMP guide?


----------



## zodac

Sorry, there seems to be a bit of information missing from most Folders (not pointing fingers, just saying that it isn't discussed much, so most people, new and old, don't know about it).

If you start the SMP client with -smp -bigadv *without* running the client as -smp only for at least one WU, the client defaults to a Standard client.

Ignoring that fact (which is more for mmx and Bas), you need to complete 10 SMP WUs before you get bonus points, and it makes more sense to do the smaller SMP WUs and get bonuses, before switching to -bigadv WUs.


----------



## mmx+

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Sorry, there seems to be a bit of information missing from most Folders (not pointing fingers, just saying that it isn't discussed much, so most people, new and old, don't know about it).

*If you start the SMP client with -smp -bigadv without running the client as -smp only for at least one WU, the client defaults to a Standard client.
*
Ignoring that fact (which is more for mmx and Bas), you need to complete 10 SMP WUs before you get bonus points, and it makes more sense to do the smaller SMP WUs and get bonuses, before switching to -bigadv WUs.

This I did not know....thanks!


----------



## bonedancr

Just finally got a water cooled system installed on my rig. Have to GTX275's and an I7 920 oc'd to 4.2 that I will fold every day while I'm at work. Trying to figure out how to get all this going now. Reading the threads; hi all!


----------



## zodac

Hi there, and welcome to the team.









Let us know if you've got any questions.


----------



## grizzly818

Hey all, new to OCN and new to folding. Got my SMP client up and running and will probably get a GPU client in there soon as well. Thanks to zodac for the awesome guides. Looking forward to contributing to an awesome cause and helping out the team.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome grizzly








Thanks for joining the team









And yes, zodac is awesome


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL* 
And yes, zodac is awesome









Acceptance at last!


----------



## jck

Welcome to all the new folders!!!


----------



## Gnavox

I am thinking about trying this "folding" thing too. Whats in it for me? How can I earn some easy money?

.. no, just kidding







I would like to fold with my HTPC. It's on 24/7/365. Now I'll go try to make sense of all the information there is in this forum.

One quick question: Can/should I do CPU folding, GPU folding or both?

EDIT:

Some better questions. I followed zodac's guides and have the CPU folding at 100 pct. now. Is there some way to schedule when and what percentage of use it is folding at? My HTPC will begin sounding like a jet engine in a couple of minutes when the water gets heated up, so perhaps it would be better if it could run at 75% during the day and 100% during the night.


----------



## zodac

You can go both CPU *and* GPU.









Do you need any guides?


----------



## Gnavox

Me? No.. I just need to know if I can limit the max CPU usage of the SMP client to say 75% at day and 100% at night. It's not that I need 100% CPU power at day but the cooling will make too much noise.


----------



## Oli_A

Read about this a little while ago when reading about my graphics card, came across it again reading about my RAM and thought I'd best get on it!

Downloaded a client and started folding last night. Not sure I'm getting the best out of my system yet but will do a bit more reading and see what she can do!

Oli


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnavox* 
Me? No.. I just need to know if I can limit the max CPU usage of the SMP client to say 75% at day and 100% at night. It's not that I need 100% CPU power at day but the cooling will make too much noise.

Yeah, just use the "-smp 3" flag, instead of "-smp" and that should sort things out for you.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Oli_A* 
Read about this a little while ago when reading about my graphics card, came across it again reading about my RAM and thought I'd best get on it!

Downloaded a client and started folding last night. Not sure I'm getting the best out of my system yet but will do a bit more reading and see what she can do!

Oli

Let us know what PPD you're getting (check HFM or Fahmon), and we'll let you know if anything is amiss.


----------



## Oli_A

Just installed Fahmon, 262.72 PPD at the moment. only have CPU folding though so I take it I need another client for GPU?


----------



## zodac

Ahh... seems you're probably using the single core client (if it can minimise to the system tray, it's the single core client).

There are the 2 guides you want:
CPU
GPU

Get rid of Fahmon, and use HFM instead (covered in the guides).


----------



## Oli_A

Got the GPU client on there (instantly went up to 9233 PPD!) installed the other CPU client but it said it closed because of the one that's already installed. reckon I'll switch when it finishes the project it's on. Thanks a lot for your prompt help, always easier when someone can answer a few questions!

Oli


----------



## zodac

I'll be around for any and all questions you might have.


----------



## Gnavox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Yeah, just use the "-smp 3" flag, instead of "-smp" and that should sort things out for you.









Hmm.. Now it uses 75% of the CPU power. 100% on two cores and 50% each on the remaining cores.

What is the purpose of the "-smp 3" flag? To tell it to use three cores only?


----------



## Cykososhull

Just started folding today after reading into it. I might as well make this beast do something while it's idle. Just installed the mult-gpu configuration in order to work my crossfire. So HMF is better than FahMon or what? If so, do I have to wait until my progress is finished? (@ 79% while writing this)


----------



## louze001

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cykososhull*


So HMF is better than FahMon or what? If so, do I have to wait until my progress is finished? (@ 79% while writing this)


Nice of you to join in on the fun. HFM is what i recommend and its ok to install at anytime.


----------



## Gnavox

Hmm.. My GPU3 client doesnt really work. It says something about wanting to download a new core, but nothing happens and it is not working (0/0). Any idea why?


----------



## PCCstudent

Welcome, Cyko, Oli,Gnavox,we sure are building up. Don't know much about other teams but I just bet ours is more friendly


----------



## Ballz0r84

Hello people,

Started folding a week ago,Got the GPU client & CPU client.
*Though its not much on my sig rig,all the small bits help!*









There is a small problem with CPU client i geuss,Not showing any info on HFM.net 
while my GPU is...

But will find out what it is

Greetz!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gnavox* 
Hmm.. My GPU3 client doesnt really work. It says something about wanting to download a new core, but nothing happens and it is not working (0/0). Any idea why?

Can you post the log?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ballz0r84* 
Hello people,

Started folding a week ago,Got the GPU client & CPU client.
*Though its not much on my sig rig,all the small bits help!*









There is a small problem with CPU client i geuss,Not showing any info on HFM.net
while my GPU is...

But will find out what it is

Greetz!

Greetings dutchboy.

At the top of your SMP client (line 16 I think, if it's gone, restart the client and check again) it shoudl list the active location. Make sure that's what's entered in HFM.


----------



## AdvanSuper

Is it normal for multiple GPU clients to be running the same unit?


----------



## Gnavox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zodac* 
Can you post the log?

I found the problem. For some odd reason the GPU3 client with graphical UI did not work with my GTX 460. Some other guy reported a similar problem in another thread. The solution was to download the console version of the GPU3 client.

According to HFM.NET my GTX 460 (885/1770/2000) will make around 15.000 PPD. Do GPU's generally just fold much faster than CPU's or what?


----------



## mmx+

That's quite nice PPD, I get ~14k on my GTS450.

A good OCed i7 running bigadv can pull 25-30k PPD on certain WUs, but when compared to most other CPUs, GPUs are generally faster. So even a budget GTS450 would do well more than your X4 would do (I'd estimate ~7-7.5k from your X4)


----------



## Gnavox

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mmx+* 
That's quite nice PPD, I get ~14k on my GTS450.

A good OCed i7 running bigadv can pull 25-30k PPD on certain WUs, but when compared to most other CPUs, GPUs are generally faster. So even a budget GTS450 would do well more than your X4 would do (I'd estimate ~7-7.5k from your X4)

Yeah, I think HFM.NET said ~7000k when I tried folding with it. It currently says 15.153,2 with the GTX 460.

If I can keep my HTPC quit when folding on either the CPU or the GPU, I should definetely use the GPU then.


----------



## AdvanSuper

I just reinstalled my OS and installed the GPU client for my 260's. I set it up the same way as before and I was getting 16k PPD altogether for them. Now after the reinstall and new nvidia drivers I am getting 7k PPD altogether for both cards. Would the drivers actually cause nearly half a PPD drop?

Or are these projects just massive?

P11180
P11181


----------



## zodac




----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


----------



## jpl517

Hey, new to folding (as well as OCN) so I thought I'd pop in and say what's up! Been running the GPU and SMP clients almost 24/7. Btw, thanks to zodac for the well-written guides... big help in getting me up and running.


----------



## SmokinWaffle

Welcome Jpl, good to see you folding


----------



## mikeymac17

Just started folding again for the 37726. Using a 4870 when I am not gaming. Getting 2412 ppd, and a very cozy room throughout the winter.

I am folding because I love the idea of distributed computing, and eventually hope I can be part of the solution!

It's great to be part of the community I seem to always be watching.


----------



## RiverOfIce

Hi, ROI here. I think I got it running. Or at least it is doing something. I probably screwed it up!!







Just one question? How long does it take to do 500000 steps for you guys?

Well that is two questions, I will stop now.


----------



## ibfreeekout

Hey guys, I just started folding about four days ago here. I've got three clients running right now, one of them being on my Phenom II X4 955, another on my Radeon 6870, and the last one on my Radeon 5770. I know the AMD cards aren't getting their full potential out of folding, however they are doing really well so far (getting 4000 PPD on the 6870 and 2700 PPD on the 5770). In total I'm netting about 11,000 PPD, which I think is pretty good for just starting out. Now if I only I owned an Nvidia card that never died on me within 3 months I would be using on of those instead XD.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jpl517* 
Hey, new to folding (as well as OCN) so I thought I'd pop in and say what's up! Been running the GPU and SMP clients almost 24/7. Btw, thanks to zodac for the well-written guides... big help in getting me up and running.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikeymac17* 
Just started folding again for the 37726. Using a 4870 when I am not gaming. Getting 2412 ppd, and a very cozy room throughout the winter.

I am folding because I love the idea of distributed computing, and eventually hope I can be part of the solution!

It's great to be part of the community I seem to always be watching.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ibfreeekout* 
Hey guys, I just started folding about four days ago here. I've got three clients running right now, one of them being on my Phenom II X4 955, another on my Radeon 6870, and the last one on my Radeon 5770. I know the AMD cards aren't getting their full potential out of folding, however they are doing really well so far (getting 4000 PPD on the 6870 and 2700 PPD on the 5770). In total I'm netting about 11,000 PPD, which I think is pretty good for just starting out. Now if I only I owned an Nvidia card that never died on me within 3 months I would be using on of those instead XD.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *RiverOfIce* 
Hi, ROI here. I think I got it running. Or at least it is doing something. I probably screwed it up!!







Just one question? How long does it take to do 500000 steps for you guys?

Well that is two questions, I will stop now.


Welcome to the team guys.









And River, the steps don't mean too much, nor does time taken really. Using the guides, install HFM. With that installed, not only can you see the Project number of the WU, but you can see the PPD, which is how we gauge Folding performance.


----------



## onigiri

Im a new folder! Folding 8900.6 ppd on my 470gtx atm, and working on getting my cpu ready with winSMP.


----------



## zodac

*HI!







*

You should definitely get the i7 started; a lot of points to be made there.

GPU PPD seems a bit low though... if you haver HFM installed, can you check the "credit" value of the Unit?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Hey








Welcome to the club


----------



## purduepilot

I started folding last winter as a way to keep my room warmer. Doing the same thing this winter. My apartment is kinda big and pretty drafty, so keeping the whole thing warm gets really expensive. This way I set the thermostat at 55 and keep my room closed and it stays a nice 68-70.









I recently added the GPU client into the mix and got my PPD up to 7000-9000. Just hit 50,000 points last night. Looks like I'm folding 9-13 WUs per day at around 500-800 points each... does that seem right? Running -smp with big and the short deadline (or whatever it's called) settings on my Phenom II X4 955 (OC'd from 3.2 to 3.57GHz and holding steady at 48-52C) and similar settings on my stock GTS250.


----------



## strezz

been folding on and off since the last CC but im now back to folding and getting about 5kppd with my sig rig, im currently at 15k points and growing. Thats all i can do to help at the moment, but i will definitely do a folding only rig by next year.


----------



## MasterChris

What's up everyone haha, I'm really new to both folding and OC.net, so I got a quick question, all I have to do is for my name put my username "MasterChris" and for the team I put 37726? And I just start folding?


----------



## zodac

Yep, pretty much.









Are you Folding CPU and GPU, or just one?

Oh, and welcome to the team.


----------



## MrBalll

Welcome, MasterChris.


----------



## zodac

C'mon now... I *know* there have been a few new Folders in the last couple of days. Where are your introductions?


----------



## Stensby

Hey everyone, just started up my GPU folding client, hope to help out our team and the world at the same time.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.









When you get settled down, and if you're looking to increase your PPD a bit more, that CPU will do quite nicely too.


----------



## Stensby

My OC just needs a little more tweaking before its folding stable, don't have the time for much now outside of school so maybe 2 weeks I can get it set up:band:


----------



## zodac

We'll still be here.


----------



## Stensby

Hehe, I am sure Also, is 2 hours a WU normal for a GTX 570? Seems shorter than I was expecting. And being a chem student, the display is kinda cool to look at, even tho you're not supposed to:ninja:


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stensby*


Hehe, I am sure







Also, is 2 hours a WU normal for a GTX 570? Seems shorter than I was expecting. And being a chem student, the display is kinda cool to look at, even tho you're not supposed to










assuming it's a P680x, it's about right.. what's your PPD/core clock? could you also check your bios version in gpu-z for me? apparently some 570's fold 2-3k higher than others


----------



## Stensby

PPD/Core: 21.214


----------



## mike44njdevils

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stensby*


PPD/Core: 21.214


What're your folding temps like? Also, have you installed and played with any OC software...I'd recommend EVGA Precision







...with your EVGA card you can really stress test your card with the EVGA OC tool...glorified Furmark, but still a nice little suite of tools.


----------



## Stensby

I had it overclocked but it was barely stable in games so I'm at stock for the moment. Hopefully I will have my i7 and 570 oc running by the next couple of weeks.


----------



## koven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stensby*


PPD/Core: 21.214


hmm i'l really starting to think it's the bios now

.70, .71, .72 = 15k-19k ppd

other bios = 13k-16k ppd

anyway, stensby, once you start oc'ing you'll probably hit 18~19k ppd


----------



## Stensby

So I got the better BIOS? Can't believe it makes that much of a difference!

Also, how long until I will appear on Extreme Systems rankings? Is it really the three hours they say?


----------



## koven

in the top left corner of EOC page, there's a countdown to the next update, and yeah every 3 hours

and i cant say for sure 100% yet, it's just a hunch i have lol, been lazy to flash my bios but i'll get to it

in any case, from what i've seen, a bunch of people w/ 570's are getting two types of PPD ranges... and it _seems _to depend on bios version


----------



## Stensby

What kind of clocks can I expect to be folding stable at stock voltage?


----------



## KGIXXER7

KillerBeaz stopped in my case build thread today, and asked me if I was going to be folding. SO...now I am folding









never have but figured I would give it a shot.
folding on my i7 950 and my gtx 580 ftw...the guides here were awesome, and I only messed on thing up but got her fixed








everything setup okay?


----------



## Stensby

First off, welcome! From my limited knowledge everything looks fine however setting your 580's core clock to 850 in HFM will give you accurate PPD/mHz readings, as you are using shader atm.


----------



## KGIXXER7

thanks stensby...I was wondering about that...got her changed now :cheers


----------



## Copenhagen269

Hi all, I stumbled across this forum several weeks ago which inspired me to build my first rig (Sig rig) and get started folding. I didn't realize how addicting folding could be, I am already thinking about getting another GPU.


----------



## zodac

Do it!









Oh, and welcome to OCN.


----------



## Stensby

Welcome! Nice build you got there, reminds me of another amazing OCN member









OT: Zodac with a Bloxxe Avatar


----------



## KGIXXER7

possibly overlooked in the guides...but how come I wasn't supposed to put the passkey in the GPU application?


----------



## zodac

There's no need for it; that's it really.

Plus, if you plan to join a sub-team later on, it makes life less complicated if there aren't any passkeys on the GPU clients.


----------



## KGIXXER7

oki doke


----------



## gizmoronimo

Hi
Started folding a week ago, and like someone said earlier....it IS addictive...








Had to fire up new dual Xeon system (not finished yet..missing on CPU)
Slapped in a GTS450....The slapped in a GTS250...OMG...no more PCIe ports...!!!
Well I have another 775 board just lounging around here somewhere...2xPCIe...








Just made the infamous "VGA/DVI Dummy", and this fixed alot..








This is probably the best forum I've registered on..EVER!
And just about every computer problem is covered....GO OCN!


----------



## LiLChris

Awesome!









Glad to have you with us gizmoronimo, if you want to post pictures of your [email protected] build log we love to see it. Make a thread here and show it off.








I know we all drool over dual socket systems.


----------



## gizmoronimo

Hehe...I'll start the log as soon as the parts arrive..
It wasn't actually meant to be a [email protected] rig....but for gaming & graphics....
But then I joined OCN, and it was all shot to hell...








Will still be using it for G&G though....& [email protected] gets all the other spare time...
Also been thinking about a "BoincRack"....I have a lot of redundant boards floating around. (Ranging from P2 to C2D 3GHz's)
And yes....I know it's a big power consumation, but i actually have my own room in the basement.
And this room is very cold, so I save money on heating it conventionally, I get heat & folding from the same source...


----------



## gizmoronimo

And WOW!...I'm on 4th place on SETI....RAC's... not total...


----------



## Darkwaddi

Well im new to folding i did start awhile back but i gave up on it and i don't exactly remember why but i did a few system upgrades and i tend to leave my computer on alot when im not there and thought why can't it do something productive and now i found something proud to be onboard







.


----------



## zodac

Hi there.


----------



## Haseo461x

have my ps3 folding for the team ! =]

Going to finish the stuff for my computer to start folding tomorrow morning. I want to put this 970 to work =]


----------



## zodac

Oooh... a 970.









Welcome to team OCN.


----------



## Haseo461x

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;11967057*
> Oooh... a 970.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to team OCN.


Thanks, I had everyone working on my comp but I halted it because I wanted to go over the guide a few more times and make sure it was all good. Seemed a bit too easy =]

Also, are the wu's always so larger?


----------



## zodac

You can choose; normal SMP WUs will only take a few hours, and will get you decent points. -bigadv WUs are (as you'd expect) bigger. They take a day or two, but give much more points. It does require near 24/7 Folding though.


----------



## LiLChris

Not really 24/7 on a 970, but will be best for the most points.


----------



## Haseo461x

so normal would work best?


----------



## zodac

For it to be worth it, I'd say near 24/7. Otherwise go SMP and leave -bigadv for 24/7 Folders.


----------



## LiLChris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Haseo461x;11967132*
> so normal would work best?


Regardless you need to go with regular SMP units for the first 10 to get your passkey qualified for bonus points asap.
Once you do that and get the feel for it you will know if you are ready for Bigadvs or not.

Most likely you will get addicted and want to do everything in your power to pass others in rank.


----------



## Bastyn99

Hai gais, just set up my folding clients for my CPU and GPU (thanks to Zodac and her tuts). I always hear about you guys talking about PPD and stuff, and I often leave my computer on all day without doing anything with it so might aswell. But folding on my GPU forces me to listen to music if Im in the room, cause of damn capacitor squealing >< Also getting a new WCed PHII x4 955 next week and another GTX 460 next month. Then maybe it wont take my CPU half a day to complete one lousy WU







now I just have to wait for my user name to pop up in the databases and its all good :> !


----------



## zelix

just started again with my 460









105 k or somthing points atm


----------



## raidmaxGuy

Howdy!

Setting up a folding account as we speak, I'm gonna try and fold on 2 rigs and my PS3 for you guys!


----------



## fr0st.

What PPD does a 6 core get?
Say... at 4GHz?


----------



## zodac

Depends... an AMD 6 core on SMP? An AMD 6 core using Linux to do -bigadv? An Intel 6 core with HT? An Intel 6 core with HT?


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12028646*
> Depends... an AMD 6 core on SMP? An AMD 6 core using Linux to do -bigadv? An Intel 6 core with HT? An Intel 6 core with HT?


Oh, I should have specified.

I meant an intel with HT, like a 970 or 980x.


----------



## zodac

Oh, 55k+ on -bigadv.


----------



## fr0st.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12028669*
> Oh, 55k+ on -bigadv.


Oh, that's more then I thought.

Nice









Too bad those chips cost 1K each and my board doesn't support them ;(


----------



## SS_Patrick

whoops, I missed this thread somehow..

Since I no longer wanted to upgrade the parts in my computer, I figured I would just add more and fold! I'm folding on my i7, GTX 480, 2 GTS 450, i3 540(I think) getting around 50k ppd. I'm shooting for 2 more 450's soon although it would require a new computer to put them in


----------



## Blactor

I started folding for team PNY_Folds. But just switched over to this team. Seems no one was actively folding for them, and they had no where near as much info about it (tuts and the likes)

Just set up the smp client for my cpu, and at 8%, it fails.







not sure what happened there...
Maybe I should go back to the original windows client...


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.









What error are you getting?


----------



## omega17

I think we need a sticky that says

"Warning: Folding is the ultimate overclocking stress test!"


----------



## Blactor

error was 
CoreStatus = C0000005 <-1073741819>
Client-core communications error: ERROR 0xc0000005

It restarted and seems to be ok now. at 10%

My GPU on the other hand is just cranking out WU's...


----------



## zodac

OC instability. If it crashes again, you'll need to work on your OC.


----------



## omega17

^ Yep, bad overclock. C05's are memory errors, they show up in folding if you're not stable









You might have just got a bad WU, but I'm guessing that's not the case. Give it a while and see how this one fares, but I'd be inclined to believe your overclock is unstable

ah, ninja rage!







^^ what she said


----------



## Blactor

Thanks for the quick replies.

I'll watch it for a while longer... and if it gets an error again... then I guess I will just un-oc. at least till I get a decent mobo.


----------



## omega17

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blactor*


Thanks for the quick replies.

I'll watch it for a while longer... and if it gets an error again... then I guess I will just un-oc. at least till I get a decent mobo.


Don't necessarily just set it back to stock. Depending on your temps, you might be able to bump the vCore up a touch, to stabilise it


----------



## Blactor

That's where my problem lies, when I bump the vcore or anything else up, it wont post, or boot. sometimes it will post. But that's a topic for another section.


----------



## TheReciever

Hello everyone, been around on the forum for a little bit but just started folding for OCN maybe a few days ago.

Got my Sig Rig folding ok but im having issue's getting my w3520 to start folding bigadv, ill have to get back to work on that in a little while

Woot 500 posts


----------



## kwantran

Hey!

I'm a new folder! I got recruited by AZNOFAZNS and I'm proud to be a part of OCN's folding team.

WHO'S HYPED UP FOR FOLDATHON?

I am.

=]


----------



## MorbEIn

Same here, asked about folding a couple of weeks ago, and now im folding as much as i can ^_^

folding smp with my sig rig ^_^ have 3-4 WU's done already ^_^


----------



## Cee

well, i started folding yesterday








originally got interested by the little icon many ppl but now to be honest after reading about it, i feel good and not inspired just by the icon anymore









corrently folding on ps3 + my cpu amd 955 + gtx 460 + 9600gt


----------



## zodac

OMG... 3 newbies all at once.

Mind. Blown. O_O


----------



## m1tch

Hi all, I kinda started folding yesterday and thanks to Zodac its going well







12k points folded so far and im getting a bit addicted to it







Mainly because im actually helping out on a project, rather than my system sitting there just making pretty pictures on the screen and a few benchmark numbers etc

I thought I best say hi lol


----------



## lizardtastegood

I started folding about two weeks ago and im doing all right so far i guess. folding on 2 gtx 460 and a 8800gt


----------



## zodac

Too many! *TOO MANY!*


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Too many! *TOO MANY!*










Isnt that a good thing?


----------



## zodac

Hence the







smiley. My head still hurts though.


----------



## RiiiE

hi. im riiie. im folding as we speak.


----------



## wholeeo

Started folding for team 37726 on Friday under name whofolds. Helping cure Fox Die one work unit at a time. Got 13 done so far but 6 were with my PS3. Lets get that #1 spot while we're at it!


----------



## StevenAkaProek

I just started to a couple days ago







thanks Zodac for all the help

Can't wait for the Foldathon tomm


----------



## jjsoviet

Started just last Friday. Got up to 6 WU's already, and I'm planning to meet a quota of 2 WU's per day so my PC won't just idle while I study at home.


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

Just picked up the GPU client systray.
Will leave it until morning and see what I've done and if I've done anything.

I'm completely oblivious about [email protected]

This tell me nothing. Is it good/bad?


----------



## wholeeo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jjsoviet;12117775*
> Started just last Friday. Got up to 6 WU's already, and I'm planning to meet a quota of 2 WU's per day so my PC won't just idle while I study at home.


Welcome,


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


Just picked up the GPU client systray.
Will leave it until morning and see what I've done and if I've done anything.

I'm completely oblivious about [email protected]

This tell me nothing. Is it good/bad?











Bad. Can you post your log file?


----------



## Ecchi-BANZAII!!!

I think Windows update came and killed HFM since I don't have it on autostart.


----------



## Lampen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ecchi-BANZAII!!!*


I think Windows update came and killed HFM since I don't have it on autostart.


The errors/failures you received were due to an unstable overclock. I had the same problem when I started. I was at 800/1600 and that was perfectly fine in gaming, but I had to dial them down to 750/1500 to get them 100% folding stable.


----------



## Fiwb587

I just started folding today, thought that I only need to put in minimal effort to do something that may help many others


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## omega17

I saw what you did there ^









Welcome all the noooobs!


----------



## SKl

Im going to start folding tonight







got a 9600 to stick in aswell and might get the server up soon.


----------



## hoth17

You have some very powerful folding hardware in your main rig, you should skyrocket with points once you set it up!

Fold on!


----------



## SKl

Thanks







ive got the 295 going and seems to getting through it fairly quick, now just to set up the i7 and the 9600 and were good to go. Might also look into getting another 295.


----------



## 240shep19

hello. just started folding for overclock.net. right now i have a gtx 460se and a E5400 folding. soon to have my ps3 folding 24/7. thinkin about adding my i7 but will probably wait for water cooling.


----------



## Khobie

Welcome to fight!


----------



## Copenhagen269

Welcome aboard.


----------



## michintom

Just started this week. Have two Q6600 work PC folding 24/7


----------



## Khobie

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Crabid

Guess I should post too, started folding 2 days ago, don't know how much of my hardware will be running during the day however, which makes joining the OCN team a little ****ty : /


----------



## erazerswe

Just wanted to drop a line and say hello to everyone! (im not really new to folding but to the forum) By the way Khobie might you be from the dsrg team?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

It matters not if you fold 27/4 or 1 day a month. Its all for cause!


----------



## zodac

Hi there.


----------



## drew630

I guess I should introduce myself since I have been folding for a couple of weeks now for OCN.









I fold primarily on my 2 GTX 260's 24/7 but I am planning on getting 2 MSI GTX 460's once uncle sam gives me my money back.


----------



## Crabid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Captain_cannonfodder;12258260*
> It matters not if you fold 27/4 or 1 day a month. Its all for cause!


Do you not need at least 20 hours a day folding to join a team here?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drew630;12258478*
> I guess I should introduce myself since I have been folding for a couple of weeks now for OCN.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I fold primarily on my 2 GTX 260's 24/7 but I am planning on getting 2 MSI GTX 460's once uncle sam gives me my money back.


That'll be a nice upgrade.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;12258553*
> Do you not need at least 20 hours a day folding to join a team here?


No, just a subteam. You can join the OCN team with as much Folding as you wish.


----------



## Bubeerj

Hello there, i recently started folding two days ago and i've had a few problems, never the less they are fixed now and i'm ready to fold.
ATM i'm currently folding on my E8400 @ 3.6ghz and my Asus GTX 470 @ stock clocks,later tonight i'll get my Geforce G210 and my 7800GT back out and try and up my PPD a little.
BTW, how much more PPD do you think i could get from going to 4ghz from 3.6ghz with my cpu?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crabid;12258553*
> Do you not need at least 20 hours a day folding to join a team here?


For OCN no, but if you plan to fold a team like the Slammers or Misfits then you really need to be folding 24/7. Everyone folds for OCN, Zodac works out the points for each team. I hope this made sense as it doesnt to me


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bubeerj;12258854*
> Hello there, i recently started folding two days ago and i've had a few problems, never the less they are fixed now and i'm ready to fold.
> ATM i'm currently folding on my E8400 @ 3.6ghz and my Asus GTX 470 @ stock clocks,later tonight i'll get my Geforce G210 and my 7800GT back out and try and up my PPD a little.
> BTW, how much more PPD do you think i could get from going to 4ghz from 3.6ghz with my cpu?


I dont do CPU folding but I know you can OC that 470 and watch it munch some PPD. The 7800GT wont fold however, only 8 Series and up fold.


----------



## Bubeerj

Oh that's a shame looks like the 7800GT will hit the trash then, I might think about Overclocking the 470 though, or I might order some 9800GT's to fold on.


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

How spare cash do you have?







might be worth building a simple dual GPU folding setup.


----------



## Bubeerj

Well currently I have no cash, just spent my spare cash on my GTX 470, my Hyper 212 and my Haf 932, trying to keep everything cooler and on lower voltages.
Birthday time I'll probably get money from family members, might be able to set-up some extra GPU's then.


----------



## ku4jb

Ok, new guy here.. Managed to get gpu3 running last night(for ease of installing). Getting about 25 to 2600 PPD with my 5770 at stock clocks. Should I got back and install gpu2 for better PPD ? Is there much gain from oc'ing the card ?

Any thoughts or thread pointers would be appreciate, just interested in getting right


----------



## arcticTaco

Hey I'm brand new to this. I've got components for a system in the mail, but they got delayed by a freak storm so I decided to start figuring things out on my laptop.
At least I'll be able to see the difference when I get my new build up and folding!


----------



## SS_Patrick

Welcome to all the new folders! ATI sucks at folding. It's just that simple. Fold on your CPU instead. We hope to see a new GPU client in Q1 2011 and we are still waiting


----------



## Senator

Hey everyone, just setup my folding client this evening for my CPU, but haven't yet for my GPU. I have a question about this actually...I just purchased a Sapphire 6970 at a nice price, and will probably use it to replace my GTX 465. Or should I keep it as a PhysX card and still fold on it? I've no problem hacking some drivers to get the job done, IF its worth it lol.










Also, here is a SS of my current Folding session...I'm afraid my temps are too high? 1.3 volts into the CPU


----------



## lurkingdevil

Hi guys, I recently started folding on my 955BE. I'm averaging about 4k PPD on it running at stock clocks with a P6701 WU . It seems a bit low to me, what do you think?


----------



## zodac

What speed are you at?


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;12335488*
> What speed are you at?


Stock clocks are 3.2ghz for the 955be


----------



## Lee79

Hi just started folding for OCN for the Chase to 3rd place just completed my first Milestone of 1000 using SMP on my 955 have completed 4 WU's and working on the 5th at the moment.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=546797


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Welcome to the club, glad to have you folding for OCN.


----------



## jck

welcome new folders


----------



## Lee79

Thanks I know its not much but I guess every little helps, Im just waiting to complete 10 WU's and start getting the bonus.


----------



## zodac

It helps more than you might think. Welcome to the Fold.


----------



## darktrooper

Started folding today, just wondering when would I be able to see my score/rank on the team list?
EDIT: Nvm it got edited. After I finish 10 WU's do i just add -bigadv and I'm set to get the bonus?


----------



## zodac

Yeah, pretty much. You'll start getting bonuses for normal SMP WUs too, if you use that instead of -bigadv.


----------



## Hackcremo

Hye guys...
just start fold with overclock.net yesterday with folding name Born_From_A_Boom_Box..
i can only produce 25k ppd for oc.net..
i hope it worth enough for this team..

chill...


----------



## zodac

More than I'm making; welcome to the team.


----------



## arcticTaco

Update: just started folding on my new rig a couple days ago and I'm loving it. It's pushing ~28,500 ppd between CPU and GPU. Trying to find the right balance between throughput and power consumption, system goes from ~100W idle to ~300W full folding. Haven't decided how many hours per day to leave it running, but I'm thinking 24/3 for the Feb foldathon!


----------



## Shinhidora

Started few days ago







just trying to fold whatever I can get out of my laptop!


----------



## zodac

Hi guys. I noticed you both found the Foldathon thread pretty quickly too.


----------



## leveldowen

Hi all, I started about a week ago. I'm folding on both my oc'ed Q9550 @3.4ghz and on my oc'ed GTS250 @ 840ghz. I have a tendency to leave my desktop running all day and night while I am away at class or work and figured it might as well be doing something useful.


----------



## Tw34k

Today will be my fourth day in I think, figured since I had a old 8800 GTS oc laying around I would throw it in my server and let it contribute a bit.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *leveldowen;12397462*
> Hi all, I started about a week ago. I'm folding on both my oc'ed Q9550 @3.4ghz and on my oc'ed GTS250 @ 840ghz. I have a tendency to leave my desktop running all day and night while I am away at class or work and figured it might as well be doing something useful.


Yeah... I know that feeling. Now I leave it on even when I don't want to because I feel bad if it's off.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tw34k;12397481*
> Today will be my fourth day in I think, figured since I had a old 8800 GTS oc laying around I would throw it in my server and let it contribute a bit.


More PPD!


----------



## solar0987

hello im solar








i just started folding today for team ocn
cant really say i feel welcomed on this website but w/e im doing it neways


----------



## zodac

Hi there.









We're currently running a 2-day event; the Foldathon link in my sig. You can still sign up and take part if you wish.


----------



## Squirrel

Well I started like 10 minutes ago 

I feel kinda bad for having a 470 and not gaming all the time and lately been feeling the urge to even go SLI but couldn't convince myself that I really, really need it.

Maybe this will do it


----------



## BSB27

I'm new OCN and this whole folding thing. What's the purpose and what does the folding program do? I have the program running right now it's cool


----------



## amang

alright guys, I am your new folder in OCN.









I have previously folded for another team and decided to switch team to OCN. I hope I make the right decision here.









I am currently folding on my 980x and still waiting for the next GPU3 client for ATI to be released (heaven knows when.... finger and toes crossed I hope it will be released this month!).

Couple of questions that I would like to ask tho:

1. I have previously applied for a passkey. If I switch team, is it OK if I still use the same key? I checked my stats today and I can see that my donor name was listed under two teams.

2. I have registered to be part of the sub-team in OCN here. Am I correct to assume that I have to wait for someone to pick me up as their team member?

Keep folding.....


----------



## omega17

First, most important point, yes, you have made a wonderful decision









You can use your old passkey, just make sure you enter your username correctly, and the team number as 37726, and you're ready to go. It's the passkey/username combo that determines bonus points









zodac usually posts "Wanted: Team Members!" in here when there's a spot available. Just keep your eye out for either a wildcard or i7 slot







No doubt someone will want you on their team with that hardware...

Ask more questions if you need to, and welcome to OCN


----------



## zodac

These two threads should help:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...need-know.html
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ifference.html


----------



## matroska

Here's my late presentation to OCN's folding community









I've been folding for OCN since the jannuary 18th but only saw this introduction thread today...

I've folded for [email protected] for some time under a friend of mine's nickname, just helping him getting to the top ten producers of the team until i had to move residence, and then we both kind of stopped about a year and a half ago. I found this forum while looking for some info on my board when i was struggling to reach a comfortable OC on my little athlon, and then someone mentioned folding...why not? since the rig is always on 24/7, and i find this to be the most active folding community i have found, and i was very well welcomed here, so thank you all









BTW, we're about 7 hours away of reachin 4th place









"02.27.11, 6pm / 7.5 Hours"


----------



## Hackcremo

welcome mates..fold on, we will be on the new rank on next update..


----------



## snoball

Hey Folder's WHATS UP! Obviously my name here is snoball, Kyle in real-world. I am folding on this GTX 570 now and get about 16.5K PPD. On my 5th WU currently. I hope to eventually break 18K on this bad boy. Second GTX 570 going to work at next $300!!!


----------



## andwarre

Hello, I am new to folding. Started around November, then my cheap PSU died. I upgraded to a XFX 750 PSU, and my i7 [email protected] has been folding ever since. I keep the client running 24/7 when I leave for classes because my electric is covered in dorm fees, so no worries there.


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andwarre*


Hello, I am new to folding. Started around November, then my cheap PSU died. I upgraded to a XFX 750 PSU, and my i7 [email protected] has been folding ever since. I keep the client running 24/7 when I leave for classes because my electric is covered in dorm fees, so no worries there.


Welcome to the team. Keep up the good work


----------



## 4LC4PON3

I just started Folding today & right now im only CPU folding because I dont really have a good video card to fold with. Currently on a 4890 since my brand new 6950 is already artifacting. Once I get it back I plan to sell it for nvidia so I can fold more gpu wise since I read ATI/AMD is crap for folding


----------



## audioxbliss

Hey guys, I just started folding less than 2 hours ago xD

Running good so far on my CPU. I get a feeling this will be a true test of my overclock's stability.

Not to mention my rig now lives up to its name and is warming my feet quite nicely


----------



## MisterMalv

Hi guys, I just started folding for OCN a couple of days ago.
I`m using a GTS250 and a GTX460. I cannot fold 24/7 (only while at work), but I`m getting about 7-8k ppd on average.
Anyway, that`s my welcome and I look forward to piling up the points.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=549343


----------



## matroska

Welcome MisterMalv


----------



## xPwn

Started folding in December 2010 but i'm just going to post here.


----------



## phazer11

Ah well kinda defeats the point but what the heck.
phazer11 reporting for duty!
I'll enjoy comparing results... eventually.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phazer11;12624633*
> Ah well kinda defeats the point but what the heck.
> phazer11 reporting for duty!
> I'll enjoy comparing results... eventually.


Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## matroska

welcome phazer11!


----------



## johny24

Hey everybody!

I just started folding a few days ago. I'm running the SMP2 and GPU3 clients as of today. I'm running them on my laptop with a core 2 quad q9000 2.0GHz, a gtx260m, and 6Gb of memory. I would love if people could give me any tips to help the cause as I don't even know how to accurately calculate my PPD yet. This is not a dedicated machine, but it will be running almost 24/7 from now on, except for when I have to take it to school. Any advice is welcomed in my PM's or on here!

Thanks a lot everybody, and keep up the amazing work!


----------



## zodac

Hey Johny.









To calculate PPD, you should use a program like HFM. Here are links on setting it up for both SMP and GPU:
SMP
GPU

Welcome to the team.


----------



## johny24

Thanks Zodac,

I read through your extremely helpful guides and installed it right after I posted. I never would have found HFM or learnt about the benefit of SMP without your sticky threads, that being the whole bonus deal. Before I read through your info, I was going to stick to unicore for simplicity sake, but you changed my mind. Absolutely amazing work, you have undoubtedly helped [email protected] so much by helping folders all over the world to get their systems folding.


----------



## Fatality292

Hey guys!
Just started folding, looking forward to getting some points and helping out the overclock.net team!! I think i'll be happier when i get a better CPU and possibly GPU to rack up more more moreee points!!!

Folding on my GPU now, wont be 24/7 but hopefully atleast 12 hours a day minimum, will set up my CPU's properly when im not stupidly tired (just got in from nightshift)


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24;12637174*
> Thanks Zodac,
> 
> I read through your extremely helpful guides and installed it right after I posted. I never would have found HFM or learnt about the benefit of SMP without your sticky threads, that being the whole bonus deal. Before I read through your info, I was going to stick to unicore for simplicity sake, but you changed my mind. Absolutely amazing work, you have undoubtedly helped [email protected] so much by helping folders all over the world to get their systems folding.












I'm glad it's helping out... I was worried the guides were becoming too big and unwieldy, but it seems not.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fatality292;12640226*
> Hey guys!
> Just started folding, looking forward to getting some points and helping out the overclock.net team!! I think i'll be happier when i get a better CPU and possibly GPU to rack up more more moreee points!!!
> 
> Folding on my GPU now, wont be 24/7 but hopefully atleast 12 hours a day minimum, will set up my CPU's properly when im not stupidly tired (just got in from nightshift)


Even 12 hours on a GTX 260 will get in a decent amount of points, and we've all got to start from somewhere.


----------



## zodac

Hi DOG.


----------



## Use

Hey, I started folding last last week, or 2 weeks ago, lol cant remember. It was very easy to configure with all the available help, thanks!


----------



## zodac

Hi... I notice from your stats you're not using your GPU?

It'd bring in quite a few points if you fired that up.


----------



## jprovido

I've been folding for a while now I haven't introduced myself yet







. I live in Manila, Philippines, a registered nurse. it's a pleasure to fold for OCN


----------



## zodac

Doesn't Baldy live in the Philippines too?

Pttf... I know of more OCN Folders from there than my own country.


----------



## Use

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hi... I notice from your stats you're not using your GPU?

It'd bring in quite a few points if you fired that up.










Im looking fwd too, I didnt have time yet to go trough gpu folding material.


----------



## zodac

It's* much* easier to set up than SMP Folding:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...gpu2-gpu3.html


----------



## Use

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


It's* much* easier to set up than SMP Folding:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...gpu2-gpu3.html


Thanks for the link, will do set it up when i got some free time.


----------



## TronRR

Just started folding.Set up my desktop using the windows dos-type output.Looks like im using one core to fold.Im also using my ps3 as well.Im running it on my laptop as well,tried the smp client(still outputing through a dos-type window?)with it.I think im going to use my ps3 as the 24/7 folder.Dont use it much for gaming.Ive got a old dell desktop im going to try out as well once i get a working wireless card.Still confused on a lot of things.Thought id give it a try.I set it up with my user name and the number listed for the ocn team.Any advice,send it my way!See how this goes.


----------



## matroska

Welcome to the folding team









Look at this guide to set up the SMP client on your Athlon II X2 if you are still running on only one core:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## pwnography6

Started folding bout a fortnight ago progress is slow on this box but il have 2 nice speedy comps up and running in the next few months to boost up my points a lil.


----------



## Citra

Just started folding today and completed my first WU with my GTX 465. Will have to check power bill tommorow to see if I can continue. Electricity is way too expensive here.


----------



## labbu63

been folding since the start of this year just never saw this thread plus i just hit 50k GPU only


----------



## mach1

Hi.

Just started folding yesterday afternoon. Have this i7 950 and gtx460 going, and also an i5 760. Was really easy to set up using zodac's how-to's.

Thanks.


----------



## Citra

I need to overclock to 4ghz for SMP, way too slow @ stock. 8 hours completion.


----------



## falconkaji

I just started folding this week. Folding on sig rig. Once I get a new PSU I'll set up my old rig folding as well, as long as the power bill doesn't ruin my life.

Damn you minimum wage...


----------



## derfael

Greetings all,
I am a returning Folder, as i Folded back in '08/'09ish then got out of it because of my medical board, divorce, and dating life...rofl
I think i was apart of the team, its been so long i cant remember, but now I am Medically Retired from the Army and going to school full time for Information and Networking Technology and the Director/Professor brought up Folding in class and so, i returned. I have 2 desktops ive dedicated to the cause and as soon as i get my dell server back up and running with an OS, it will also be added.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falconkaji;12773273*
> I just started folding this week. Folding on sig rig. Once I get a new PSU I'll set up my old rig folding as well, as long as the power bill doesn't ruin my life.
> 
> Damn you minimum wage...


A word of warning; once you start Folding, you'll never have enough PPD. You will always want more than you can afford.









So, do what I do, and blackmail other people to Fold under your name.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *derfael;12777676*
> Greetings all,
> I am a returning Folder, as i Folded back in '08/'09ish then got out of it because of my medical board, divorce, and dating life...rofl
> I think i was apart of the team, its been so long i cant remember, but now I am Medically Retired from the Army and going to school full time for Information and Networking Technology and the Director/Professor brought up Folding in class and so, i returned. I have 2 desktops ive dedicated to the cause and as soon as i get my dell server back up and running with an OS, it will also be added.


Welcome back.









Things have changed a bit since '08/'09, so take a look at the guides to make sure you're up to date.


----------



## derfael

Thanks zodac,

I know things have defiantly changed. Lot of new faces on here(if you cant tell, ive had my account since '05..lol, im old..lol) Already got all the new folding software and only one of my desktops took the GPU folding software successfully..=/
But got my new desktop built earlier this month so its being put to defiantly work. I just need to get off my lazy butt and actually setup this server sitting next to me..lol


----------



## zodac

Exactly. Check the link for the Foldathon in my sig; nice week to come back to Folding.


----------



## KOBALT

bump


----------



## [March]

Hi








My name is March !!


----------



## ryujin

Just started folding about 5 days ago... Was browsing through the threads and thought I should introduce myself


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Well i started folding 3days ago names adam AKA IXcrispyXI from melb australia, also looking too build a second pc soon (sandy bridge) so cant wait till thats done and this pc will be folding 24/7 (minus the 560 ill be puttin my gts250 in once i get it back from asus) also looking for a nice build for my next pc still dont know what ram mobo ect too get but i do know i will be running sli'd 560's which will fold while im alseep ect








heres my folding stats so far i think its comming along nicely








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552729


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome to the team guys


----------



## slowman87

Hey guys I'm new to folding and enjoying it so far. I'm folding smp and gpu in my sig most of the day and I'm folding smp on my AMD athlon x2 that my sig rig replaced 24/7. Going to get a better gpu in that soon for folding too. I've already found lots of help on this forum for things and tons for folding too. Just introducing myself and saying thanks!


----------



## Finrond

Welcome everyone! Hope ya'll get as addicted as me!


----------



## matroska

Welcome to OCN folding team! Most of us are fanatics, and a little lunatic too, but i believe you won't take long to get there. I believe in you!

May the origami be with you!


----------



## ryujin

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


Welcome to OCN folding team! Most of us are fanatics, and a little lunatic too, but i believe you won't take long to get there. I believe in you!

May the origami be with you!


I've always had dreams of being a lunatic









When does one fold normally? I ask because I start my clients before I go to work (12 hr days) and sometimes when I am actually at home.... does it benefit much to turn down the cpu usage and fold while im browsing the interwebz?


----------



## matroska

Well, i fold 24/7 in the sig rig, a E4500 used to experiments at work ( backing up things, cloning disks, testing stuff, etc) and a A64 X2 4400+ ( my work PC). they are always on, and i leave the client running when i browse the web. If you can't fold 24/7 and are limited to fold about 12 hours a day, run SMP on your i7 and use your GPU to do most of the work.

higher priority on the CPU running core will always help a little in folding


----------



## Mr. Original

A lot of people fold 24/7 or whenever they are using their computers for doing trivial tasks such as web browsing or email or listening to music I can fold smp on all cores and notice no slow downs....

Been folding for a couple a months hopefully i can break 50G soon...


----------



## Iris

Just started folding and gettting the addiction as well! I have several idle machines and decide to put them to work, will be adding more in the future. Heres some of my hardware pulling 24/7 folding.
ALL SMP, Once upgraded to additional procs, will be doing some bigadv.

Server #1 2 x Xeon e5130 2GHz Dual Cores (4 Cores Total)
Server #2 2 x Xeon e5130 2GHz Dual Cores (4 Cores Total)
Server #3 1 x Xeon e5345 2.33GHz Quad Core
Server #4 1 x Xeon x5355 2.66GHz Quad Core
Server #5 1 x Opteron 1381 2.5GHz Quad Core w/GTS 450 (GPU3 Client)
Gaming Rig i7 860 + AMD 6950

I haven't had them up long enough to finish 10wu so it will be nice to see what ppd im gonna get...


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iris;13056555*
> Just started folding and gettting the addiction as well! I have several idle machines and decide to put them to work, will be adding more in the future. Heres some of my hardware pulling 24/7 folding.
> ALL SMP, Once upgraded to additional procs, will be doing some bigadv.
> 
> Server #1 2 x Xeon e5130 2GHz Dual Cores (4 Cores Total)
> Server #2 2 x Xeon e5130 2GHz Dual Cores (4 Cores Total)
> Server #3 1 x Xeon e5345 2.33GHz Quad Core
> Server #4 1 x Xeon x5355 2.66GHz Quad Core
> Server #5 1 x Opteron 1381 2.5GHz Quad Core w/GTS 450 (GPU3 Client)
> Gaming Rig i7 860 + AMD 6950
> 
> I haven't had them up long enough to finish 10wu so it will be nice to see what ppd im gonna get...


Welcome to the team








Thats some good folding hardware, I cant wait to see the ppd!


----------



## Iris

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bastiaan_NL*


Welcome to the team








Thats some good folding hardware, I cant wait to see the ppd!


Thx!


----------



## odin2free

Starting to get into this one more...been reading alot about it and i have to say so basic to get set up and then all the other little things are always the complex but make it fun...
Thanks for the guides and helpful comments i have been reading helps a bunch to understand it more

new to folding and my user is the same under here 
odin2free 
will be having my sigrig folding for a couple months before summer hits for everybody 
(thats when i get rid of my computer) 
glad to be apart of something very important again ha

EDIT: am also going to be trying to do this with my two netbooks....hahah if possible why not right more computing the better...


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team guys.


----------



## nz_nails

Hey to everyone

Im nz_nails, nails for short and well i'm from New Zealand. Im newish to folding and thought id say hello. I chose OCN because you guys helped me out so much with my computer related Google searches. Im folding on my GTX 460 and enjoying it.

Sweet hope to get to know you guys

Laters


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder




----------



## CalypsoRaz

Just started tonight with the help of your tutorial

Name is CalypsoRaz

and I'm currently on my second WU (first was done with GPU)


----------



## shawn.nuxtp

Been CPU folding for a month or so with a three-node GNU/Linux cluster -- running Rocks Clusters/CentOS -- comprised of three AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana machines. I was able to unlock the fourth core on two of the nodes and intend to swap in the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T as funds become available. I'm also waiting on some ECC memory that I hope will revive a 2 x Opteron 270 rack server.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CalypsoRaz;13080651*
> Just started tonight with the help of your tutorial
> 
> Name is CalypsoRaz
> 
> and I'm currently on my second WU (first was done with GPU)


Welcome to the team.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shawn.nuxtp;13081422*
> Been CPU folding for a month or so with a three-node GNU/Linux cluster -- running Rocks Clusters/CentOS -- comprised of three AMD Athlon II X3 450 Rana machines. I was able to unlock the fourth core on two of the nodes and intend to swap in the AMD Phenom II X6 1090T as funds become available. I'm also waiting on some ECC memory that I hope will revive a 2 x Opteron 270 rack server.


There was someone here before who was trying to set up Folding on Rocks clusters... then he disappeared...


----------



## Kaosuonline

Just got my first 1000 points! Can't wait to build my rig so I can start racking up more!


----------



## zodac

A Mac? Booo....


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13082913*
> A Mac? Booo....


Quit moaning.


----------



## zodac

_*hiss*_

*BOOOOO!*


----------



## alchemik

Just started folding about 2-3 days ago, tried to use the 6.23 client and use both my 8800gtx but I kept screwing something up and saw the tutorial for v7 and everything worked great. Decided to do both cpu and gpu folding since v7 made everything so simple and have done ~52 WU and have ~26k points. Started folding mainly cause of OCN and that my computer is on alot doing nothing so might as well have it fold. Did have a few questions though, all the WU's I do with my 8800's are always worth 494 credits, will they always be worth this much (usually takes about 3hours per WU)? Second is that it says unknown for the amount of credits my cpu is doing right now, it's 22% done and eta is 2 days, is it normal to say unknown?


----------



## zodac

Not always... GPU WUs sometimes go in phases, and you might get only one type of WU for a week or so. You should get others in the future.

And at the moment, not all SMP WU servers' code is up to date, which means some WUs don't have their information sent along to the client. This is what's causing the "unknown" message. It's a temporary bug, and doesn't affect your points.


----------



## alchemik

Alright good to know, thanks. Also thanks for the tutorial for v7, if it wasn't for you I might not have started folding yet, or ever for that fact







.


----------



## Aeschylus

Well, I'm new, so _(fakes southern accent)_ "Howdy Ya'll." I'm Aesch. I like long walks on the beach and doing math at 3 am.

I got my first bigadv last night - a 2685. I'm a whopping 13% done. What is _in_ these computations that take a 3.8 GHz, 8-thread monstrosity on full-tilt DAYS to get done?!

Hah...I still remember my old 386. It still blows my mind that some things aren't computationally instantaneous these days.


----------



## zodac

The -bigadv WUs are actually designed for bigger systems... machines with 16+ physical cores to work on.


----------



## Aeschylus

That makes me feel proud in a geeky sort of way.


----------



## matroska

Welcome guys!


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aeschylus;13086270*
> That makes me feel proud in a geeky sort of way.


Just wait till the addication starts. Then you'll want a 16 core monster


----------



## Coopa88

New folder here. Waiting patiently for them to fix the core16 cpu usage issue









Figure I might as well have my computer fold since I only turn it off when I'm either adjusting my OC or fiddling with the hardware.


----------



## steamboat

now that i'm up n running i guess i should post in here. been on OCN for a few months, just started folding since v7 came out. looking forward to seeing what my computer can do once it's back in it's case and OC'd


----------



## Bastiaan_NL

Welcome to the team steamboat


----------



## Zero4549

Oh well didn't notice this thread till now but I suppose I'm still "new" to folding for ocn.


----------



## jsigone

I'm a new folder, just started and completed my 1st 3hr GPU fold.


----------



## steamboat

are you doing core 16's or 11's jsigone? i want to get an idea of what my cards should be doing. right now i'm getting ~7k ppd per card w/ core 16


----------



## dkim1359

Hi, I'm a new folder here. I'm hitting finals time and I don't have time to game much so I might as well do something with my computer, right? This year will be my first time participating in the Chimp Challenge and I'm kinda excited.

According to HFM, I'm getting about 27k PPD on my SMP client (2600K at 4.6GHz) and 19.4k PPD on my GPU client (GTX 580 at 900/1800). Is this about right?


----------



## zodac

27k on a 2600K sound fine, as does the 580's PPD.


----------



## dkim1359

Thanks, Zodac. Your guides to setting up the clients were awesome!


----------



## zodac

*EDIT:* Make sure to check the Foldathon and Chimp Challenge links in my sig.


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *steamboat;13185816*
> are you doing core 16's or 11's jsigone? i want to get an idea of what my cards should be doing. right now i'm getting ~7k ppd per card w/ core 16


I haven't edited the core options yet,mainly because I don't know how.This is all new to me and would like to optimize what I have. I ran 2 GPU packets @ about 2.5hr average for 511 points each.


----------



## zodac

Post #4 here explains it:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


----------



## matroska

Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## fluxlite

Getting into folding again - figured I should use my 4.6ghz worth of 2500k & 6950 for something







(also kinda wish I'd gone for the 2600k now purely for bigadv, but never mind!)

Will definitely aim to push it for the foldathon and your chimp challenge









edit: using client v7 with just my 6950 + smp atm, but can anyone tell me why my smp slot doesn't seem to progress (or progresses incredibly slowly, like 0.1% per hour)? apologies if this has been answered - couldn't find anything about it


----------



## shinigamibob

Hi. Newish folder here. I say newish because I have had serious commitment issues in the past. Fit example, folded 24/7 during February, then stopped completely during march, and the started again yesterday. Main reason for this: I'm afraid of heat. I just keep thinking that my computer will be seriously damaged if I fold for too long. Normally I fold with 3 GTS 450s SC, and I would love to keep folding of anyone can convince me that the heat isn't all that bad.


----------



## zodac

Temps?


----------



## jsigone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13188085*
> Post #4 here explains it:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977412-windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.html


sweet thanks, will try when I get home


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Temps?


I'll post them in about 20mins. I'm on a bus now

EDIT: The GTS 450 at full load is running at 72C right now with fan at 67% (3300rpm). This is on my full time folder. I also have my sig rig to fold as well but I haven't checked the temps on that.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


I'll post them in about 20mins. I'm on a bus now

EDIT: The GTS 450 at full load is running at 72C right now with fan at 67% (3300rpm). This is on my full time folder. I also have my sig rig to fold as well but I haven't checked the temps on that.


72ÂºC isn't that bad IMO. What clocks are you running? @ 925/1850/1804 1.1V my GTS450 runs at 66ÂºC with the fan spinning at 66%. I would worry if it would be reaching the 80ÂºC. Higher temps will get your card to live less time than if it would run at stock settings, but one can never know how long will it endure at a certain temp.


----------



## zodac

Yeah... 72Â° is fine.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


72ÂºC isn't that bad IMO. What clocks are you running? @ 925/1850/1804 1.1V my GTS450 runs at 66ÂºC with the fan spinning at 66%. I would worry if it would be reaching the 80ÂºC. Higher temps will get your card to live less time than if it would run at stock settings, but one can never know how long will it endure at a certain temp.


Ok thanks. This is at 882/1764/1900 1.12v. Also this is in a puny little HP case with extremely limited airflow. My other 450 in my sig rig is at 66C on full load. Thats the card that would be behind the other, (that is, runs hotter than the first). I'll load the second gpu and see the temps


----------



## matroska

If it makes you feel more comfortable, try adding one or two more fans in the HP case if possible, or if the noise doens't annoy you much, remove the side panel


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


If it makes you feel more comfortable, try adding one or two more fans in the HP case if possible, or if the noise doens't annoy you much, remove the side panel










Wow... removing the side panel did wonders - the temperature dropped from 72 to 67. I'm going to try playing with this and see how low I can get it. Thanks!

+rep


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Wow... removing the side panel did wonders - the temperature dropped from 72 to 67. I'm going to try playing with this and see how low I can get it. Thanks!

+rep


I'm glad i could help in some way









Try lowering the voltage a little, maybe at expense of some RAM speed. It isn't very important for folding, Core/Shaders clocks affect PPD way more...


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


I'm glad i could help in some way









Try lowering the voltage a little, maybe at expense of some RAM speed. It isn't very important for folding, Core/Shaders clocks affect PPD way more...


I'll try that. Would dropping the Vcore to about 0.95V, leaving the core and shaders as is, and the mem clock to 1700 down from 1900 be a good start?

EDIT: So I dropped the vcore to 1V and the memory clock to 1700, and my temperature is still the same. I could try going with a lower vcore, but i'm afraid that my current WU will be disrupted if the card fails.


----------



## jsigone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shinigamibob*


Wow... removing the side panel did wonders - the temperature dropped from 72 to 67. I'm going to try playing with this and see how low I can get it. Thanks!

+rep


bump up the rear exit fan and you should be able to put the cover back on and have good air flow. Something along the lines of the silverstone AP120mm fan would be good.


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jsigone*


bump up the rear exit fan and you should be able to put the cover back on and have good air flow. Something along the lines of the silverstone AP120mm fan would be good.


Yeah, I'm considering doing osmething like that. The problem is that the HP case only has a single fan to cool the entire computer. The only fan that I can see is the rear exhaust fan - which begs the question: Where is the intake fan?

I'll probably even try to mod an intake fan onto my side panel.


----------



## jsigone

IMO your I7 needs a new/cooler home but a cheap $15 fan wouldn't hurt to try and can always roll it over into the next case


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;13195999*
> IMO your I7 needs a new/cooler home but a cheap $15 fan wouldn't hurt to try and can always roll it over into the next case


My i7 is running fine. The computer I was talking about is not my sig rig. Its another computer I have that I use for general purpose things now. Its a HP Pavillion Desktop with Core 2 Quad Q6700 and a GTS 450.
Also, I really do want to put another fan in it, but I'm lacking the space to do so... stupid worthless HP cases...


----------



## jsigone

dremel tool works wonders man:thumb:


----------



## shinigamibob

How and where am I supposed to put a fan in this thing? I suppose I could try and do something with the side panel, but I doubt a fan will fit...

Also, as you can see, that puny 80mm fan is all that's cooling this monster...

Excuse the picture quality - those were from my iPod touch...


----------



## KOBALT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shinigamibob;13196955*
> How and where am I supposed to put a fan in this thing? I suppose I could try and do something with the side panel, but I doubt a fan will fit...
> 
> Also, as you can see, that puny 80mm fan is all that's cooling this monster...
> 
> Excuse the picture quality - those were from my iPod touch...


Should be able to use a 120mm fan on the inside of that side panel. the screws should go right through that mesh. Could always leave the side panel off


----------



## jsigone

looks like you have about 30-35mm of space above the GPU to the side panel. This is what I'd do with that tight space. Go buy a nice 80mm fan w/ good static pressure is the ticket to replace the stock rear fan. Move that stock rear fan right above the GPU's chip. You can get a silverstone fan cover/mesh to cover up the messy hole like this
http://www.amazon.com/SilverStone-Filter-Grill-FF81B-Black/dp/B0040JHMHQ/ref=sr_1_15?ie=UTF8&qid=1303274269&sr=8-15]Amazon.com: SilverStone 80mm Fan Filter with Grill FF81B (Black): Electronics[/URL]

looking at normal fan's data sheets, the magic number is the mmH20, higher is better but also pay attention to DBs. Problem is MOST consumer fans won't show all the facts on their data sheets. If you not picky about looks, delta fans are awesome. I spec them in at work for the servers I design.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/AFB/AFB80x80x25mm.pdf

If you don't care for noise too much, I'd recommend the top one on this data sheet. I've used it before and connect it to a single fan controller will work wonders.
http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x38mm.pdf

EDIT: that one isn't in stock the next one is though, I'd highly recommend a fan controller as its 45 Dbs but can be dumbed down to 7v input
http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/1842446-fan-dc-axial-12v-80x25-4-4000rpm-ffb0812vh-t500.html


----------



## shinigamibob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsigone;13197529*
> looks like you have about 30-35mm of space above the GPU to the side panel. This is what I'd do with that tight space. Go buy a nice 80mm fan w/ good static pressure is the ticket to replace the stock rear fan. Move that stock rear fan right above the GPU's chip. You can get a silverstone fan cover/mesh to cover up the messy hole like this
> Amazon.com: SilverStone 80mm Fan Filter with Grill FF81B (Black): Electronics
> 
> looking at normal fan's data sheets, the magic number is the mmH20, higher is better but also pay attention to DBs. Problem is MOST consumer fans won't show all the facts on their data sheets. If you not picky about looks, delta fans are awesome. I spec them in at work for the servers I design.
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/AFB/AFB80x80x25mm.pdf
> 
> If you don't care for noise too much, I'd recommend the top one on this data sheet. I've used it before and connect it to a single fan controller will work wonders.
> http://www.delta.com.tw/product/cp/dcfans/download/pdf/FFB/FFB80x80x38mm.pdf
> 
> EDIT: that one isn't in stock the next one is though, I'd highly recommend a fan controller as its 45 Dbs but can be dumbed down to 7v input
> http://parts.digikey.com/1/parts/1842446-fan-dc-axial-12v-80x25-4-4000rpm-ffb0812vh-t500.html


Thanks. I'll probably buy one of the delta fans. don't really care about looks for this particular case since it has no window, so I''ll go with the most silent one. That should easily drop my GPU temps another 5 or so degrees. As for keeping the side open, I'm not a big fan of that only because I don't know what might get in there inadvertently.

All of that being said... why don't I just spring for a new case instead? Its a win win situation for me... I get massive cooling, and it makes my computer future proof... I'll look into that as well

EDIT: I measured the size of that side vent, and its roughly 10cmx11cm. I want to get a 120mm fan, but I don't think that'll allow me to fit it through. I might get one anyway and just drill through the side panel, or I could use the over popular cable tie method through the existing holes.

What do you guys suggest? 80mm fan that is perfect or 120mm fan that doesn't quite fit the opening?


----------



## Captain_cannonfodder

http://ncix.com/products/?sku=29812&vpn=THREE%20HUNDRED&manufacture=Antec&promoid=1317


----------



## Redwoodz

My 2 cents for the cause


----------



## crYB4uDiE__

Hey..
Just started folding under the OCN team
Folding on my sig rig currently (While OC'ing and testing)
Folding on laptop
and folding on PS3
7 WU's completed in one day so far

feels good to be helping out


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.









Check the Foldathon link in my sig; there's still time to sign up.


----------



## Blindsay

Ok so im giving this folding bit another shot, apparently my cpu seems to be stable for everything except for folding so im gonna stick with the gpu client lol









With the latest client do my 6970s put out some decent PPD or are ATI cards still gimped compared to nvidia?


----------



## Aestylis

Wanted to stop by and say Hi. Just started folding on my 6950 after the v7 client was introduced and I already have the bug. I will be adding a 9800gt into the mix this weekend. Happy Folding.


----------



## Chewy

Started folding for ocn with v7 client







and looking forward to the chimp challenge


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.


----------



## ccbiggs

Howdy all, just started folding for OCN about 45 minutes ago. Also looking forward to the chimp challenge. I still have alot of info to read through here on folding before I get this all figured out. I will probably have some questions before all is said and done. So thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## zodac

Just post the questions and we'll provide the answers.


----------



## _s3v3n_

Hello Fellow OCers! I just started a couple of days of smp @ 4.5ghz. I'm in the process of putting my sig rig in water so I can also run 2 gpu folders when I'm not gaming. I used to fold for the other team but decided to move here since I'm always here.


----------



## zodac

And we're happy to have you here.


----------



## 5prout

Hey, just started folding in march! I am excited to be contributing!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Just started folding today








I installed a client for my AMD 955 BE running at 4Ghz... and I found this (http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/683706-windows-7-setting-up-gpu2-gpu3.html) guide; however, I also read that running ONLY my CPU can yield more PPD.
I'm still on my first WU and HFM "predicts" a PPD of 6k... which seems low to me.

I was wondering if I should run my 5850 too, or just my CPU?
I'm running the SMP client right now.


----------



## zodac

That was the old client. Now, you've got another choice.

You can run SMP on 3 cores of your CPU, and run the newer AMD GPU WUs on your 5850. You'd need to use the new client though:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-v7-guide.html

What you'd need to do, is install SMP (post 1), configure to only use 3 cores (post 2; ignore the bit about adding the -bigadv flag, and just change the number of cores being used; ignore the "multiples of 2" warning too







), add a GPU slot (post 3), then enable new WUs on that GPU slot (post 4).

Seems like a lot, but it's actually very straightforward, and you can post here if you have any difficulty.


----------



## csm725

Started on the 22nd, already at 6133 points! yay! Damn Q9300 and 9600GT, something's wrong here. 310PPD for the Q9300???


----------



## zodac

You need bonus points before you get more PPD on the Q9300; 10 SMP WUs to qualify for them.


----------



## csm725

How do I know how many of the 13 WUs I completed are SMP WU's?


----------



## zodac

The passkey you are using... is it on both your clients, or just the SMP?


----------



## csm725

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


The passkey you are using... is it on both your clients, or just the SMP?


Not sure what you mean, but I believe I fold under csm725 with the same passkey for both. (v7 client, screenie attached if it helps?)


----------



## zodac

Then sorry, no concrete way of knowing...

However, I'd say 2 or 3 of your WUs would have been SMP WUs.


----------



## csm725

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13260181*
> Then sorry, no concrete way of knowing...
> 
> However, I'd say 2 or 3 of your WUs would have been SMP WUs.


Gotcha, but I'll probably notice when the WUs give me thousands rather than hundreds of points.


----------



## zodac

Oh yeah... it'll be pretty significant.


----------



## Dimaggio1103

Hello not technically new to OCN but I am to folding.

Was having trouble getting started but got it going now. Thinking of setting up a little folding farm. I have plenty of extra parts from my repair shop shutting down







, now they can go to good use.









at rank 4,000 something hope to work up to in the 500 range soon. Great competitions I have noticed and for a great cause, very nice. Hope to put up some good numbers to help us win the chimp!


----------



## franktitude

Hi guys! Started folding a few days back, just completed 11 WU with -smp. Now folding with -bigadv, 2500000 steps!! 1% takes 30mins!

How many points can i get from a WU with -bigadv including bonus?

I Cant wait to get my postbit!


----------



## Stef42

Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


Hi guys! Started folding a few days back, just completed 11 WU with -smp. Now folding with -bigadv, 2500000 steps!! 1% takes 30mins!

How many points can i get from a WU with -bigadv including bonus?

I Cant wait to get my postbit!


Are you using the v6 client of v7? If you're using v6 try to setup HFM.net so you can see the PPD.


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Stef42*


Are you using the v6 client of v7? If you're using v6 try to setup HFM.net so you can see the PPD.


I'm using the SMP client v6. I read somewhere that v7 have some issues with -bigadv? or should i switch to v7 so i could fold on both CPU(with -bigadv?) and GPU?

I'm using FaHMon, PPD showing 17704930!!! way over the 50,000 mark, awesome.


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Dimaggio1103*


Hello not technically new to OCN but I am to folding.

Was having trouble getting started but got it going now. Thinking of setting up a little folding farm. I have plenty of extra parts from my repair shop shutting down







, now they can go to good use.









at rank 4,000 something hope to work up to in the 500 range soon. Great competitions I have noticed and for a great cause, very nice. Hope to put up some good numbers to help us win the chimp!












Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


How many points can i get from a WU with -bigadv including bonus?


Depends on how fast you finish, but 50k+ is possible.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *franktitude*


I'm using the SMP client v6. I read somewhere that v7 have some issues with -bigadv? or should i switch to v7 so i could fold on both CPU(with -bigadv?) and GPU?

I'm using FaHMon, PPD showing 17704930!!! way over the 50,000 mark, awesome.


Since you'd need to give up a whole core to use your GPU (AMD WUs are more efficient than before, but not *that* efficient yet), I'd recommend staying where you are with all cores on -bigadv.









And Fahmon isn't always accurate... if the box is yellow, it's lying to you.


----------



## franktitude

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Depends on how fast you finish, but 50k+ is possible.









Since you'd need to give up a whole core to use your GPU (AMD WUs are more efficient than before, but not *that* efficient yet), I'd recommend staying where you are with all cores on -bigadv.









And Fahmon isn't always accurate... if the box is yellow, it's lying to you.










Thanks. PPD is now 42,xxx(green box). So the efficiency does matter, i'm gonna OC higher then.


----------



## Krusher33

I never gave folding a thought till Syrillian made a request. Originally I was just going to build a server that will also fold GPU wise but it looks to be awhile before that'll happen. Reason being is that I have a wife who does opposite of what I tell her (ie don't click that *click*, don't turn off computer, it's updating *turns off via psu*). So I was concerned wife will mess it up (good thing I can "hide" it).

Then I noticed CC is about to start and i wanted to help the team out. I was half asleep last night trying to get it going. I was overwhelmed by so much to learn from the guides and what not that I just went with the v7 one. Still learning though. Looked at the client this morning and had no clue what I'm looking at and how to determine if it's going well.

And I'm anxious to get home and see how my rig is doing. I can see my stats from work but I'm concerned about my rig.


----------



## myerz635

Hey all, just started folding for OCN back in March after i found out about Syr. Currently folding 24/7 on 2x GTS 450s at 900/1800. Glad to be a part of the team!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


That was the old client. Now, you've got another choice.

You can run SMP on 3 cores of your CPU, and run the newer AMD GPU WUs on your 5850. You'd need to use the new client though:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-v7-guide.html

What you'd need to do, is install SMP (post 1), configure to only use 3 cores (post 2; ignore the bit about adding the -bigadv flag, and just change the number of cores being used; ignore the "multiples of 2" warning too







), add a GPU slot (post 3), then enable new WUs on that GPU slot (post 4).

Seems like a lot, but it's actually very straightforward, and you can post here if you have any difficulty.










Alright I'll follow the v7 guide
Folding makes Dirt 2 stutter occasionally at full graphics, not happy.









So the idea is, the GPU needs 1 cpu core to work. So I disable 1 CPU core, thus limiting my CPU's PPD. However, the PPD return on my GPU will be greater than that, thus rendering it useful. Correct? ( I tried to do research before bothering you







)

Finally: Is there somewhere I must sign up to be part of the OCN team? (How do I change my name? o.o)

Finally2(Oops ^_^): Typically, how long does a WU take to complete? (955 + 5850).

Finally3: my mind wanders in odd and mysterious places [o.o]. Would -advmethods be better for me ON or OFF?


----------



## zodac

*Question that was posed more as a threatening statement than a question, but one that I will answer anyway:* Yes, the GPU client will need a core to work properly, and rather than have it conflict with the SMP client, giving it its own cores make for happy Folding.

*Finally:* Just enter 37726 as the team number, and whichever name you wish to use, and once you submit your first WU, you'll show up in the stats.









*Finally 2:* SMP WUs can take between 12 hours to 2 days; it depends on the WU. GPU WUs usually only take a few hours at most.









*Finally 3:* For the SMP, put it on or off; doesn't really matter. For the GPU, with client v7, you will need to have it on. As I said, post #4 will have more details.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


*Question that was posed more as a threatening statement than a question, but one that I will answer anyway: *Yes, the GPU client will need a core to work properly, and rather than have it conflict with the SMP client, giving it its own cores make for happy Folding.

*Finally: *Just enter 37726 as the team number, and whichever name you wish to use, and once you submit your first WU, you'll show up in the stats.









*Finally 2:* SMP WUs can take between 12 hours to 2 days; it depends on the WU. GPU WUs usually only take a few hours at most.









*Finally 3:* For the SMP, put it on or off; doesn't really matter. For the GPU, with client v7, you will need to have it on. As I said, post #4 will have more details.










Eek didn't mean to sound menacing









Ok so I now have the fah CMD window open (CPU status) and another window for FAH Client Control (which lists CPU + GPU)

I followed the guides you made; I encountered one problem. When I tried installing WinAFC (which is supposed to limit FAHCpu to three cores, right?) and I pasted the affinity "script" into the designated folder, it doesn't work









So for now WinAFC is deleted, and SMP is using 4 cores, and GPU-client is... dealing with that.

In C:/User/{name}/AppData/Roaming, there's no specified folder for GPU folding. Am I supposed to create it?


----------



## zodac

Ahh, ok. So, ignore WinAFC; it was more for the old WUs. Also, get rid of the standalone SMP client; no need for it since v7 will do it too.

What I said originally still stands:

Quote:



What you'd need to do, is install SMP (post 1), configure to only use 3 cores (post 2; ignore the bit about adding the -bigadv flag, and just change the number of cores being used; ignore the "multiples of 2" warning too







), add a GPU slot (post 3), then enable new WUs on that GPU slot (post 4).


That should set things up nicely for you.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Alright, so I no longer know which is the standalone SMP client and which is v7. Should I just close + restart?

And as for limiting the CPU to 3 cores... didn't that involve WinAFC? I followed the guide you posted and WinAFC was the only option.
Its possible I followed the wrong one, could you link me to the right one?


----------



## zodac

"Client Control" is v7; use that and only that.

And no... you can edit the slots and use that to limit the number of cores; WinAFC was because the old AMD WUs messed things up.

Guide you need, and instructions:

Quote:



What you'd need to do, is install SMP (post 1), configure to only use 3 cores (post 2; ignore the bit about adding the -bigadv flag, and just change the number of cores being used; ignore the "multiples of 2" warning too







), add a GPU slot (post 3), then enable new WUs on that GPU slot (post 4).


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...-v7-guide.html


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ok so I'm looking at the second post, and I am... persuaded, there is nothing relating core-choices. Its simply adding a flag to the SMP client.

Right now in the client control I have ID[0] for my CPU (SMP 4) and ID[1] for my GPU. I'm guessing the SMP 4 relates to [4] cores. So my guess is I have to add a flag for -smp 3 somewhere, but I don't know where.

Thank you for being so patient!


----------



## zodac

Ok, expanded instructions.









• Go from "Novice" to "Expert" mode.
• Click the "Configure" button, and go to the "Slots" tab.
• Highlight "smp" and click the "Edit" button.
• There should be a box in the middle where you can choose the number of cores. Ignore the up and down buttons; just type in 3.
*This will restart your WU.*
• If you can't find any of these options, take a screenshot.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ok so I changed the number of CPU "threads" from 0 to 3. I saw this before, but I thought CPU threads might have been referring to something else.

Under Folding Slots, its now listed as smp:3, and gpu:0
I think it works








Any way to make sure the GPU is restricted to the last core? (Any adjustments for AMD CPUs? WU16 or something?)


----------



## zodac

Now, *that* is something WinAFC was used for. Basically, you need to set the affinity of FahCore_16.exe to the last core, and FahCore_a3.exe to the first 3 cores. You can do this through Task Manager> Processes, but it resets each WU.

So, here's what you do. Install WinAFC, and copy/paste the following as your affinityinput.txt:

Code:


Code:


#
# WinAFC Input File
#
# Lines that start with a '#' and empty lines are ignored. 
# Configuration lines include global flag setting lines, and application profile
# lines. These lines can be interleaved in any order. However, the order in which
# you specify the various application profiles matters if a process could be
# matched by multiple application profiles.
# To run AffinityChanger in TestMode (no affinity settings are modified),
# uncomment the line below and specify a value different than zero. To disable 
# test mode, set the value to 0 or comment the line below.
# It is recommended that you try the input file in test mode first, after you
# make changes, especially if you are unfamiliar with the syntax.
TestMode = 0
# There are several flags that control the verbosity of the program. 
# In general, a higher value means a more verbose output. These flags can 
# be also modified at run-time.
# By default the warning level is set to 2. To change it, uncomment the next 
# line and specify a value>=0. Zero disables warning messages (not recommended).
#WarningLevel = 2
# Logging is done on both console and in a file called 'affinitylog.txt'. 
# Separate flags control the verbosity for each medium. By default the logging
# level is set to 3. Uncomment the next lines to change the values of these 
# flags.
# To change only the console verbosity:
ConsoleLogLevel = 4
#
# To change only the file verbosity:
#FileLogLevel = 3
#
# To change both mediums at the same time:
#LogLevel = 3
# By default AffinityChanger checks for new processes every 30 seconds.
# To change how frequently AffinityChanger checks for new processes or adjusts
# affinities for existing processes, uncomment the line below and specify the
# number of seconds between consecutve process checks. The minimum accepted 
# value is 1 and the value can be only an integer number.
#TimeInterval = 30
# One can change the value of a flag multiple times. In these cases the 
# most recently specified value will take effect.
#
##################################################
##          Application Profile lines
##################################################
#
# An application profile is specified on a single line. 
# An application profile includes the following information: an application
# name, a CPU mask, and optional attributes in the following format:
# C:\\Path\\To\\Application := CPU0+CPU1 [attr1=val1,attr2=val2]
#
# Check the documentation and the provided examples for more 
# information about these fields.
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\Core_a3.fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]

Now, I only added the code for FahCore_a3.exe (*C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\http://www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win....fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]*).

I don't know where FahCore_16.exe is, since I don't have an AMD GPU to Fold on.







But, use something like this:

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\*XYZ\\*FahCore* := CPU 3[priority=high]

Where XYZ is the folder directoy. I think it'll be something like AMD> Something> Core_16.fah.

Good luck.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Before I mess something up... I don't have a process named FahCore_16. Only FahCore_11.exe
Also, I have two FahCore_a3.exe 
I updated the affinities for now (through task manager). I'll try and get the WinAFC to work.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Now, *that* is something WinAFC was used for. Basically, you need to set the affinity of FahCore_16.exe to the last core, and FahCore_a3.exe to the first 3 cores. You can do this through Task Manager> Processes, but it resets each WU.

So, here's what you do. Install WinAFC, and copy/paste the following as your affinityinput.txt:

Code:


Code:


#
# WinAFC Input File
#
# Lines that start with a '#' and empty lines are ignored. 
# Configuration lines include global flag setting lines, and application profile
# lines. These lines can be interleaved in any order. However, the order in which
# you specify the various application profiles matters if a process could be
# matched by multiple application profiles.
# To run AffinityChanger in TestMode (no affinity settings are modified),
# uncomment the line below and specify a value different than zero. To disable 
# test mode, set the value to 0 or comment the line below.
# It is recommended that you try the input file in test mode first, after you
# make changes, especially if you are unfamiliar with the syntax.
TestMode = 0
# There are several flags that control the verbosity of the program. 
# In general, a higher value means a more verbose output. These flags can 
# be also modified at run-time.
# By default the warning level is set to 2. To change it, uncomment the next 
# line and specify a value>=0. Zero disables warning messages (not recommended).
#WarningLevel = 2
# Logging is done on both console and in a file called 'affinitylog.txt'. 
# Separate flags control the verbosity for each medium. By default the logging
# level is set to 3. Uncomment the next lines to change the values of these 
# flags.
# To change only the console verbosity:
ConsoleLogLevel = 4
#
# To change only the file verbosity:
#FileLogLevel = 3
#
# To change both mediums at the same time:
#LogLevel = 3
# By default AffinityChanger checks for new processes every 30 seconds.
# To change how frequently AffinityChanger checks for new processes or adjusts
# affinities for existing processes, uncomment the line below and specify the
# number of seconds between consecutve process checks. The minimum accepted 
# value is 1 and the value can be only an integer number.
#TimeInterval = 30
# One can change the value of a flag multiple times. In these cases the 
# most recently specified value will take effect.
#
##################################################
##          Application Profile lines
##################################################
#
# An application profile is specified on a single line. 
# An application profile includes the following information: an application
# name, a CPU mask, and optional attributes in the following format:
# C:\\Path\\To\\Application := CPU0+CPU1 [attr1=val1,attr2=val2]
#
# Check the documentation and the provided examples for more 
# information about these fields.
C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\Core_a3.fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]

Now, I only added the code for FahCore_a3.exe (*C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\http://www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win....fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]*).

I don't know where FahCore_16.exe is, since I don't have an AMD GPU to Fold on.







But, use something like this:

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\*XYZ\\*FahCore* := CPU 3[priority=high]

Where XYZ is the folder directoy. I think it'll be something like AMD> Something> Core_16.fah.

Good luck.










Wishing I had done something like this before I started mine. I might do it tomorrow night depending on how far into the next WU it is.


----------



## zodac

Ahhh.... FahCore_11.exe are the old WUs; did you follow post #4 in the guide?


----------



## dmanstasiu

Thats what my previous question was directed at









Quote:



Any way to make sure the GPU is restricted to the last core? (Any adjustments for AMD CPUs? WU16 or something?)


Ok I'll make sure I do that one too.
And FahCore_78 is what?


----------



## zodac

Unicore WU; probably a leftover from initial set up.


----------



## dmanstasiu

oh... I already followed that step. Regarding {Client-type} [advanced]. I did that a while ago, and have rebooted my client since :O

Edit: Its project 5732, if that tells you anything.

Finally... my CPU client has a ETA of 2.25 days, with a PPD of 136 :/
I think I've really managed to mess something up.


----------



## zodac

Ok, then when the current WU ends, you should get Core16. Until then, you're gonna have to wait.


----------



## dmanstasiu

2.5 days :/
What happens if I turn off my computer? What happens if I don't meet the deadline?


----------



## zodac

Turn off your computer, then when you restart the WU continues from where you stopped.







If you don't meet the deadline, no points.









However, the longer the WU takes, the fewer points you get.

(We are talking about the CPU, right?)


----------



## dmanstasiu

Yes, we are talking about CPU








MY GPU Seems fine, 3 hours.

But... since I haven't added the affinity settings, should I do that now?


----------



## zodac

Wait until this GPU WU finishes and you get a Core16. Though you *would* want to add a line for Core11 too...

So yeah, go do it now, then edit when you get the new core.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


So, here's what you do. Install WinAFC, and copy/paste the following as your affinityinput.txt....


Ok, I'm trying to understand whats going on so I don't make dumb mistakes.

I'm appointing an attribute to two different files. One, to the CPU client to make sure it only uses cores 0-2(3/4 cores). And then I'm appointing an attribute to the GPU client, which forces it to use only core 3(1/4 cores).

I have encountered a problem. I don't know where the respective files are...
I found one: 
Code:


Code:


C:\\Users\\Stan\\AppData\\Roaming\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\Core_a3.fah := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]

Which I believe is the CPU client. As for the GPU client... no clue. Any ideas?

EDIT:
I found this: (Somehow I missed it T_T )

Code:


Code:


C:\\Users\\Stan\\AppData\\Roaming\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\ATI\\R600\\Core_11.fah

I think this is the GPU Client?


----------



## zodac

"x86\\Core_a3.fah" is just the Folder; you also need to choose the .exe. It should be:

"x86\\Core_a3.fah\\FahCore*"


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oops, alright.
I just right-clicked on the file and copied its location.
I'll add in the files.
And why the FahCore*** afterwards? What is the purpose of the star? Kinda like... whatever follows, choose it anyways?

EDIT;
Getting a mistake on my last line of code.

Code:


Code:


##################################################
##          Application Profile lines
##################################################
#
# An application profile is specified on a single line. 
# An application profile includes the following information: an application
# name, a CPU mask, and optional attributes in the following format:
# C:\\Path\\To\\Application := CPU0+CPU1 [attr1=val1,attr2=val2]
#
# Check the documentation and the provided examples for more 
# information about these fields.

C:\\Program Files (x86)\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\Core_a3.fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]

[B]C:\\Users\\Stan\\AppData\\Roaming\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\ATI\\R600\\Core_11.fah/FahCore* := CPU 3[priority=high][/B]

EEEK *RE-EDIT*
so everything works now, code-wise. WinAFC says no processes are detected for the two programs I listed. I'm so confused :O
My only possible reasoning is that I took the old inactive files from my previous installation?


----------



## zodac

\\, not /.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Ok I've double-checked my script, no scripting errors. Only finding the processes inactive.


----------



## zodac

You have two different locations... you're gonna have to confirm that the locations given are correct.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Thank you for catching that!
The first one was the code you gave, here's the updated version. I went from Task manager, and opened the location of the a3 and a11 process'.

Code:


Code:


C:\\Users\\Stan\\AppData\\Roaming\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\Core_a3.fah\\FahCore* := CPU0+CPU1+CPU2 [priority=normal]

C:\\Users\\Stan\\AppData\\Roaming\\FAHData\\cores\\www.stanford.edu\\~pande\\Win32\\x86\\ATI\\R600\\Core_11.fah\\FahCore* := CPU3 [priority=high]

All because of a god-damn space between CPU and 3 -.-'

Finally, all is well!
The console shows no errors, both clients are running... *sigh*
Temps are good; CPU (45) and GPU (46).
CPU: 12 hours left
GPU: 1 hour left

Thank you for all your help, I'm happy I can finally put my computer to a great cause!


----------



## zodac

And *I'm* glad I can go to sleep now.


----------



## dmanstasiu

Oh, sorry D:
Have a good night!


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well, it seems that the introduction for most new OCN folders is asking their first question in the forum.


Erm...









Well, I just started folding (i'd have started yesterday, but friggin 270 drivers kept me sleeping till now). Atm, client reports 37% completion on both GPU's, and 35% on my HTPC. So yea, thanks for all the info on how to fold and all the know-how's, all was very helpful


----------



## Oaff

Just started folding today. Seems like it's slow going on my laptop.


----------



## zodac

How slow is "slow"?


----------



## Oaff

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


How slow is "slow"?


Been at it for about half an hour and I'm at 2/250.

This is just a test, I have a faster computer and I'm getting 4-6 junkers (P4s I think) that I wanted to use. Figured I would be better off contributing a little than hauling them off to the recyclers.


----------



## zodac

You're using the Unicore client; you want the SMP, to use all cores:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...mp-client.html


----------



## Oaff

Thanks, this laptop is only a single core (1.3Ghz) anyways. All the way up to 5 now.


----------



## Krusher33

Thinking about using my HTPC as a folder as well. It has AMD 2300BE and HD5450. Worth folding on or not so much?


----------



## zodac

That a dual core, or single core?


----------



## Krusher33

Dual 1.9 ghz, 45W


----------



## matroska

that will pull about 1-1.5k PPD tops. But won't damage your electric bill too much


----------



## zodac

Hmm... I'd probably go with just using the GPU on Client v7.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Thinking about using my HTPC as a folder as well. It has AMD 2300BE and HD5450. Worth folding on or not so much?


cpu would push about 1k ppd and the gpu around 600ppd ish (while using 50% cpu)

'every little helps'









edit: actually i don't know about the new 16 cores...might squeeze more out of the card


----------



## Krusher33

So 3 people vs Zodac. A 50-50 answer to me. If I had to guess though, the GPU will want to utilize at least 1 of the cores so it's not beneficial to do both at same time. It is feasible for me to try 1 then the other the next day?

I'll be using the v7 for sure.


----------



## zodac

3 people? Anything short of 15 people means I'm right.


----------



## Krusher33

ok, ok, 5.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


So 3 people vs Zodac. A 50-50 answer to me. If I had to guess though, the GPU will want to utilize at least 1 of the cores so it's not beneficial to do both at same time. It is feasible for me to try 1 then the other the next day?

I'll be using the v7 for sure.


Try doesn't hurt








using V7 you'll get core_16 WUs that will give you more PPD on your GPU, but will eat you a lot of CPU. If you dedicate one core to the GPU client, you'll have to run unicore WUs in your CPU, what will give you a very big loss in CPU PPD.
Try v7 for GPU only and v6 for CPU, and see if you can deliver the WUs on time and what kind of total PPD you can get.
There isn't much info on your specific hardware i believe...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


3 people? Anything short of 15 people means I'm right.


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


There isn't much info on your specific hardware i believe...


I get that a lot.


----------



## matroska

Roftl


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dmanstasiu*


...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


...


Just went through the exact same procedures and found myself having to troubleshoot the exact same way.







Thanks guys.







I have to wait for the Core_16.fah as well now.


----------



## Krusher33

Holy cow! HD5450 SO much slower than HD6850.







I figured a little but not so much.


----------



## gboeds

Howdy. Brand new folder as of today.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Hi guys, just started this morning, just getting the kinks worked out before the Chimp Challenge. Unfortunately the build in my sig isn't complete so I'm only using a laptop but it's an i7-720qm.

It's stock cooling in a tight laptop case and each core is hovering around 85-88c, I'm just a little concerned it's too much heat for that long of a period. It's currently in a room sitting 19.5 degrees c. Any thoughts?

Edit***

Just had to shut down the fold as temps hit 92 after 6%, literally dropped 24 degrees within 30 seconds of shutting it down. I'm selling this laptop to recoup some of the money from the build in my sig so I can't risk damaging it. Gonna have to figure out something if I want to do this...


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gboeds*


Howdy. Brand new folder as of today.


Welcome.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Red Dojo*


Hi guys, just started this morning, just getting the kinks worked out before the Chimp Challenge. Unfortunately the build in my sig isn't complete so I'm only using a laptop but it's an i7-720qm.

It's stock cooling in a tight laptop case and each core is hovering around 85-88c, I'm just a little concerned it's too much heat for that long of a period. It's currently in a room sitting 19.5 degrees c. Any thoughts?

Edit***

Just had to shut down the fold as temps hit 92 after 6%, literally dropped 24 degrees within 30 seconds of shutting it down. I'm selling this laptop to recoup some of the money from the build in my sig so I can't risk damaging it. Gonna have to figure out something if I want to do this...


If you need the laptop, don't Fold on it. There'll always be time to join in later.


----------



## The Red Dojo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Welcome.









If you need the laptop, don't Fold on it. There'll always be time to join in later.










Agreed, just disappointed 'cause I can't do my part :-\\


----------



## jdcrispe95

Hi guys.


----------



## zodac




----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


http://www.funnyforumpics.com/forums..._did_there.jpg


I made a funny? ^_^


----------



## Krusher33

I giggled. So yeah, you did. LOL


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


I giggled. So yeah, you did. LOL


YAY!







xD

To be honest i didnt know why anyone didnt think of that before me.


----------



## zodac

There are 1,500 posts in this thread, so I can understand why you didn't check, but it's been done quite a bit.


----------



## matroska

Welcome to the team fellow folders!


----------



## jdcrispe95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


There are 1,500 posts in this thread, so I can understand why you didn't check, but it's been done quite a bit.










FARRRRGGGGGGHHHH!! xD oh well :'(


----------



## Krusher33

Wow, was able to add the core_16 and set GPU on it's own cpu core and already have gained 500pts more than the usual 6 hours report. Of course that's probably also including the addition HD5450 as well (which was on pause for the last 2 hours).


----------



## Krusher33

I've been thinking about how to get more pts. Woke up this morning and went "duh... I can just re-unlock my 4th core."







Unlocked and fixed all the configurations and seems to be running good.


----------



## jsigone

landed on project 6041 last night, coool 17min TPF!!! This morning it said it needs another 12hrs to complete. Is that the SMP motherload or what?!?!


----------



## zodac

Yeah... biggest SMP WU around.


----------



## jsigone

hope I get that one more often!!

I should break the 50k OCN min today, even w/o that large SMP:drink:


----------



## dmanstasiu

Someone posted a link a while back... to calculate your calculated points, based on Linux TPF's
Does anyone know where it was?


----------



## zodac

http://linuxforge.net/bonuscalc2.php


----------



## Easter Egg

Hello OCN, just got the V7 Client yesterday, however, my TPF for the SMP is 30 minutes???







Project 7128 i think. Im running AMD Phenom 2 955 at 4Ghz so this surprises me a bit...
The good news is that my 6850 is churning away WUs in 2-3h each, but i really need some help with that SMP.


----------



## zodac

The AMD GPU will be hruting your SMP client.

Go from "Novice" to "Expert" Mode, then go to "Configure"> "Slots", highlight "smp" and click "Edit", then change the number of cores to 3.


----------



## Easter Egg

Did that, now lets see what happens

EDIT: By the way, what should be the "average" TPF for a processor like mine?


----------



## zodac

Blah, no idea. We usually work in PPD, but Client v7 PPD is off.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easter Egg*


Did that, now lets see what happens

EDIT: By the way, what should be the "average" TPF for a processor like mine?


my guess, around 5 and 6 minutes, probably the later...
But we use to work in PPD, so this might be a little off


----------



## Easter Egg

Well changing the core count from 4 to 3 made the tpf drop from 31 to 29, eh? Actually when i used 4 cores, task manager showed 1 core going to the gpu anyway, so i dont think changing the core count made any difference. Still this is annoying as hell. My ppd is 300...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Easter Egg*


Well changing the core count from 4 to 3 made the tpf drop from 31 to 29, eh? Actually when i used 4 cores, task manager showed 1 core going to the gpu anyway, so i dont think changing the core count made any difference. Still this is annoying as hell. My ppd is 300...


How did you see this? What I did was paused GPU and saw 1 core idled and others worked. Then I started GPU again, paused SMP and saw the other 3 cores idled and 1 core working. Or is there a more straightfoward way of seeing this?


----------



## Easter Egg

the SMP works on fahcore a3 while the gpu uses one fahcore 11 for itself


----------



## Krusher33

Dude, check out Z's guide on using core16.

Maybe I haven't been paying attention but it shows which core in processes? LOL... man am I blind.


----------



## Zackcy

I read this guide and followed it but it's says that it fails to receive return packets.


----------



## Coolio831

Almost to 50k woot.


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zackcy*


I read this guide and followed it but it's says that it fails to receive return packets.


Never seen that specific error before, but if it was along the lines of "failed to receive return packets" then you might have too many assignment prerequisites (or chooisng options in the slots that don't work for your setup)


----------



## Geemaa

I just started today, I installed the SMP client but no idea if I did everything or anything correct. Folding CPU says its at 138/250. Dunno what that means either


----------



## fluxlite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Geemaa*


I just started today, I installed the SMP client but no idea if I did everything or anything correct. Folding CPU says its at 138/250. Dunno what that means either










I wouldn't bother with regular smp if I were you - with that cpu you can fold -bigadv wus (there's a guide on here telling you how to set up bigadv WUs but I'm lazy







). You need to be folding 24/7 for them really, but they get you more points.


----------



## Krusher33

My system is laggy as heck while folding. Can't even browse OCN much.


----------



## YnoX

Hi I'm quite new to folding, just started a few days ago folding for OCN.
How do I get the "I fold for Overclock.net" icon?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krusher33;13326867*
> My system is laggy as heck while folding. Can't even browse OCN much.


Make sure GPU acceleration isn't on on your browser.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *YnoX;13328872*
> Hi I'm quite new to folding, just started a few days ago folding for OCN.
> How do I get the "I fold for Overclock.net" icon?


Get 50k points, then post here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/468861-get-your-folding-postbit-here-read.html


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Make sure GPU acceleration isn't on on your browser.










Looking for it, can't find it. But I want to say that it also happens when no browser is open. Move mouse and it stutters.


----------



## matroska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krusher33*


Looking for it, can't find it. But I want to say that it also happens when no browser is open. Move mouse and it stutters.


It happens sometimes...but after a little while it gets back to normal here...


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *matroska*


It happens sometimes...but after a little while it gets back to normal here...


Mine is always.


----------



## skinnysumo

Hey everyone! Just thought I'd put my 460 to work to keep me from gaming during midterms









Hope it helps, looking forward to being a part of the OCN community!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team. Make sure to sign up for the CC; the link's in my sig.


----------



## skinnysumo

Of course







thanks zodac!


----------



## RussianJ

Just started folding, oh, 10 minutes ago....

Figured I would give the team a boost. Had lots of experince with cancer. My GF is now in remission. Anything to help. Time to put my golden chip to work.

Before I get asked, signed up for CC!


----------



## Zackcy

Started 2 days ago. Still getting the hang of it. Some reading to do.


----------



## zodac




----------



## SpammisT

Right click > new > folder

was the first thing I thought but anyways..

Once PSN is back up, I'll get that Slim of mine to fold again .. I kind of quit since I started to save energy


----------



## zodac

Bump.


----------



## junsunn

Just started folding a day ago.
But hope I can help for the cause.


----------



## csm725

Did you guys get my email?


----------



## Awaz

Well, I suppose Zodac do not need any introduction from me







. I have been eating his/her (you gotta clarify that for me







) brain ever since this chimp challenge started. But I am new and primarily folding on GPUs. Really contemplating building myself a dedicated folding rig in the future.


----------



## sbinh

hi ! I'm new folder too...


----------



## zodac

Very new.


----------



## quicklikeawalrus

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


hi ! I'm new folder too...










Welcome!


----------



## suitaroh

Started folding yesterday


----------



## zodac

For the Chimp? Awesome.


----------



## XeloX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;13424015*
> Very new.


Yes more then 3 million points new









I am in fact new (since the Chimpin challenge)!
We need to gain 10 points damnit!


----------



## infodump

New to OCN, Been folding on and off on my laptop for a year or so, finally got a desktop so I can run it all the time without shutting it down to move it around!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.


----------



## bstover17

New to folding myself. Started up to help the cause and the CC. Hopefully my measly 27k PPD will assist us in the win!


----------



## matroska

Welcome to the team people!


----------



## Forsaken_id

Just started about an hour ago for the CC.


----------



## curve_in

I just started folding last night, I think I'm doing it right. I joined the challenge this morning, so I do the rest of signing up tonight.


----------



## WonderMutt

I started a couple of days ago, have my 3 desktops and my mother's desktop all folding 24/7!


----------



## eh_uh_um

hi, i've been lurking here a while and finally registered.
your forum is very well moderated and is a great source of information regarding overclocking and gadget culture!

i hope i can do my part in the chimp challenge


----------



## Krusher33

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eh_uh_um*


hi, i've been lurking here a while and finally registered.
your forum is very well moderated and is a great source of information regarding overclocking and gadget culture!

i hope i can do my part in the chimp challenge


Welcome to OCN! Please excuse the crazies in Folder's section.


----------



## Jeffs

We i've been folding for some time now, but only for my own team. Now having seen the great community here I've decided join and lend my folding services to the chimp challenge.

I'm folding on an AMD x6 @ 3.6Ghz and a Nvidia GT220. Its not much but ever little helps


----------



## Evil_Star

well I'm completely new to the folding I've been folding for ocn since cc 2011 started but today i had to give my computer a rest lol haven't fold at all today >.< [don't hit me]

using my sig rig to fold i would set my lappy up but its so old i think it would catch on fire if i tried (toshiba sattelite L25-s1215) has the worst heatsink design i have ever seen xD


----------



## valvehead

Greetings, fellow folders!









Sorry to dig up an old thread, but after all it _is_ listed in the the Essential Threads post as the place to introduce yourself...

Since I recently switched to water cooling, I've been testing to see how effective it is. I'm pretty happy so far since it's running about 15C cooler under load than when I was using a Thremalright HR-02. I got bored with running Prime95 and Linpack, though. I figured if I'm going to run an extended test, then I might as well have the computer do something useful instead.

So now I've been folding for about 4 days straight on my sig rig. I started out with smp on the i7 2600K only (running at 4.5GHz instead of the usual 4.7). I was getting about 2.5 minutes per frame. It didn't take long to finish the initial 10 WUs.

Then I tried switching over to bigadv. Like several other people noted recently, I was greeted with a lack of available units. So I ran another day on smp. I tried again about 23 hours ago, and I finally got my first bigadv job (6901)! It's cranking away now, and it should be done in about 25 more hours.

The cooling system is holding up well in spite of the fact that I left my A/C off. We've been getting near record high temps here. You would think it's mid-August. The room my computer is in has been reaching 33C in the late evening! However, the water temp never got above 37C, and the CPU remained in the mid to upper 60s. I'd say that's pretty good for a low FPI rad (EK CoolStream XTC 420) with 1600 RPM fans.

Just for fun I tried running some other folding clients as well. My ancient P4 2.4C (OC'd to 3GHz) is currently running a single unicore client. It's been running for about 2.5 days, and still has nearly 4 days to go. Man, that computer is sloooooooooooooow!

I also tried running smp on my laptop. It's an early '08 MBP with a 2.5GHz Penryn C2D. I ran the smp client under Windows 7 since that is where I spend most of my time. There is no surprise that it's much slower than my new i7. I couldn't run it continuously since I need it for various portable jobs. It took about 24 hours elapsed time to finish the smp WU. I probably won't fold on the MBP again.

I ran a few GPU2 WUs on the GTS 250 in my sig rig. It does OK, but it gets a little too hot to run continuously. It was also slowing down the i7 smp client a little.

Long story short, I have completed 19 WUs for 37,409 points so far. HFM says that when this bigadv job is finished, I should gain about 79,000 points. Postbit, here I come!

I don't plan to fold 24/7, but I'll try to do several days a month. Perhaps more when winter comes again.


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team. Looks like someone's done their homework.


----------



## Killercds

Just setup fah v7 on my sig rig.
I feel like I've screwed it up somewhere, even after following the guide








Seems to be going okay, but I can't quite figure out what to do about setting up folding on my gpu... damn me for buying a big overpriced card lol. It's a 5870x2 (Ares) and I'm not sure whether to set it up as folding on 1 gpu, or as 2. I tried setting it up as 2, but then I was only getting 30% load and got artifacts all over the screen


----------



## Philistine

Not really a new folder here but a recent team OCN participant. I'm folding on a 1090t (setting up bigadv is a work progress) and I just ordered a GTX 560 Ti for folding (and seriously looking at grabbing a couple GTX 460's too).

Hello everyone!









I'm realizing this an addiction. Seriously, I'm daydreaming of making a 100,000 PPD rig. Dual socket, 4 GPUs, water cooling and two PSUs. My limit is my wallet (which is far more limited than my imagination).

I'll give it my best though. I'm looking at resurrecting an old PC as the first in a possible farm.


----------



## zodac

You know, 4 GPUs shouldn't really be on a rig that's dedicated to -bigadv; you'd be *much* better off putting the GPUs into a quad core rig on it's own, and leave the dual-socket to do -bigadv in Linux.


----------



## Taubin

I'm an old new folder. I used to fold for Maximum PC (old stats here ). I haven't folded in a while and figured I'd get back into it. So, using the rig in my sig, I've started back up. New stats here . I'm sure I'll have questions, and I know my stats aren't pretty yet, but, hey, they'll grow









Anyways, thanks for having me, I look forward to folding with y'all


----------



## luXfer

Started folding after building a computer for the first time; love her, easily my most prized possession companion. =]

Gonna be folding pretty much 24/7 this summer, since I'm not paying for AC costs in my dorm.

Hoping to get money for a new heatsink, and fans; might even get wet, though it seems unlikely right now. Then, on to my first overclocking attempt!


----------



## matroska

Welcome to the team guys!


----------



## Steel_Rain

Hello, I am a noob at folding as I have never heard of it, but I feel like doing it because it is for a good cause.

Sorry if I don't make sense its late here and i cant sleep so I am in kinda of a zombie mode.


----------



## Philistine

Welcome!


----------



## gboeds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steel_Rain;13987160*
> I am in kinda of a zombie mode.


That's OK, as long as you are folding, we don't care what you do with your afterlife









Welcome!


----------



## Darkslayer7

GPU folding on a GTX295 ( started today ) . http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&teamnum=37726&username=Darkslayer7

@ what point will i get a "I fold for overclock.net" badge ?


----------



## zodac

At 50,000pts, you post here:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/468861-get-your-folding-postbit-here-read.html


----------



## skyline_king88

hey new to folding.. and i was wondering how to set up eather gpu or muti cpu.. as i only got x86 one to run.

nvm got it working i thinl but it is not loading quick.


----------



## Tuthsok

Doh! Silly Me...

I didn't see this thread and ended up starting my own to say "Hi, I'm new".

Well... Hi! I'm New


----------



## zodac

Hi guys.


----------



## sick70malibu

Hi guys!! I just started my first WU about 3 mins ago


----------



## zodac




----------



## CircuitFreak

Hi to all! My first forum I've really been active on. Been folding since the CC. I don't have the best system but I want my million sig tag!!


----------



## matroska

Welcome guys!









CircuitFreak, you'll get there in no time of you fold 24/7 with that system


----------



## HWI

Just started folding on my 580 recently. Good use for my rig while I'm not gaming.


----------



## Ferrari8608

Quote:



Originally Posted by *HWI*


Just started folding on my 580 recently. Good use for my rig while I'm not gaming.










Me too, last night in fact. Hey guys! I'm still not entirely sure what folding is, but if someone can make better use of my computer's idle resources then why not?


----------



## zodac

You guys will be pumping out the points very quickly then. Welcome to the team.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Greetings fellow folders. I've been lurking for a few weeks but just started folding last night. My antique won't make a huge contribution, but of course, that's what brought me to this forum in the first place. Now I just need to figure out what I want to build... too many choices!


----------



## zodac

Hey there.









A quad and a couple of GPUs will still make a nice contribution, and perfect for getting into Folding.


----------



## Lovidore

Reading this from work, I plan to start folding tonight after I get get home (working hours 2pm to 1 am







) Just need to finalize reading the folding literature Zodac prepared (Thanks!







) I hope I put in a significant PPD with my current (sig) rig, been lurking too long so I long to make a difference.


----------



## zodac

If you need anything else explained, go ahead and PM me.


----------



## Lovidore

Much appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## TooManyToys NotEnoughTime

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Hey there.









A quad and a couple of GPUs will still make a nice contribution, and perfect for getting into Folding.










Yea, slowly making some progress. My 2 GPU clients have completed 16 WU between them and my SMP client is 57% through it's first.


----------



## zodac

Wait until you finish 10 SMP WUs; you start getting bonus points for them too.


----------



## Asustweaker

not exactly new to folding, but new to full time folding. have the smp and 2 gpus runnung at full tilt. just set them up (had one gpu for a while off and on) and had a return of 23k for the first 24hrs. much higher than before, as will my power bill be







Glad to be helping. Is that a decent PPD? and can i run the "bigadv"?


----------



## zodac

Looks like you're only got 13k yesterday; where did you get 23k from?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=444141

And no, no -bigadv for your CPU, since that's for higher end CPUs.


----------



## Asustweaker

where it says "points last 24hrs" is that not for 1 day?


----------



## Philistine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asustweaker;14093049*
> where it says "points last 24hrs" is that not for 1 day?


That's for 24 hours rolling (between 6pm yesterday and 6pm today). If you keep folding 24/7 you'll probably see a 23K+ day (12am to 12am is one "day", just scroll down the page a bit for each days points).


----------



## Talon95

Hey, I've been here in the forums for a couple months and decided to start folding for the team. I did a bit of folding before but now I'm more dedicated to it I guess - it's for a great cause and it's enjoyable too!









Anyway, I'm at a bit of a loss how all of you have folder rankings linked with the forum account. I have folded ~7 WU's for the team so I do show up under Stanford stats, I just don't know how to set up the stats to be fed through the forum account for the rankings everyone here has.

Any help with this would be great!

Now tomorrow I only need to focus on upgrading to the v7 client (is HFM supportive of this yet?) and getting this ranking forum thing figured out.









I can dedicate a good 20 hours/day to folding so hopefully I can make some great contributions!


----------



## zodac

Here's how to get the postbit:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/468861-get-your-folding-postbit-here-read.html

As for v7... no, HFM doesn't support it yet. And since you have an nVidia GPU, I'd recommend sticking with the older clients. v7 is too buggy right now to use unless necessary.


----------



## Talon95

Alright, thanks! Looks like I will need to fold for another day or three before I can apply for the postbit.









Guess I will just save myself the trouble too and stick to v6.34. Thanks!


----------



## zodac




----------



## begjr2

Hey what's up guys I guess I'm a new folder too. I actually started cause I saw a thread talking about it and figured ill give it a try. Been. Working at it now for a month and just hit over 50000 folding about 20 hrs a day minus the week I was on vacation. Seems like it takes a long time to get points but I followed all the links and guess I'm doing it right. Anyways just wanted to say hi


----------



## zodac

Try this client for your GPU:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


----------



## begjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14098674*
> Try this client for your GPU:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


I've actually tried that but it kept saying that it could not recognize my gpu any suggestions


----------



## Talon95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14098674*
> Try this client for your GPU:
> http://www.overclock.net/overclock-net-folding-home-team/977079-windows-7-v7-gpu-folding-guide.html


LMAO, the irony.









Yeah begjr2, the GPU client should help you fold to 50K pretty quickly.. It can seriously pull through like 5 WU's between the several hour SMP WU's that take much longer to complete. Once you get the bonus points on the SMP WU's the points will start coming much faster.

At least I hope so since I'm only on my second SMP unit and you need 10 before bonus kicks in.









Try the GPU2 client if v7 isn't working right, or I think there is a way to run GPU3 client if you run a -r700 flag or something similar. I do prefer the console version of these though since they seem to have less overhead and conflict with UAC/Firewalls.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *begjr2;14098737*
> I've actually tried that but it kept saying that it could not recognize my gpu any suggestions


You sure you tried that guide? There shouldn't be an issue with recognising your GPU with that (unless you have a 6990).


----------



## begjr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14098753*
> You sure you tried that guide? There shouldn't be an issue with recognising your GPU with that (unless you have a 6990).


Ill try it again right now. Dam just thought about something I have another computer Ivan set up 2 going to do that also


----------



## Point Blank Rob

I'm a new folder (so new zodac said 'Point Blank Rob?' when i was mentioned lol'), folding for shizzle tang. Getting 7k PPD on my 6870, does that seem right?
My estimated is 8000 but I always ending watching a video in the middle of the day that drags it down a bit, still folding 24/7 though.
Just started 3 days ago now


----------



## zodac

Hey, he said "Blank Rob", and I wanted to make sure it was you, not some other user.









7/8k is in the right range if you've not got a big OC on it.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

he must have edited it then:thinking:


----------



## begjr2

Thx zodac got it to work. Also got another computer set up with CPU and gpu folding so ill be helping out 3x the amount then before


----------



## zodac




----------



## decali

Howdy!

I just began [email protected] - though had some experience with BOINC and WCG few years back - and hope to contribute to the team in memory of my da. I'm nearly to earning 50k, so I'll request a postbit in a few days









ps: Thanks for the great Client v7 guide, went incredibly smoothly!


----------



## zodac

Yay for all the new Folders.


----------



## Ricwin

Just started folding on my overclocked 5770.
Never done this before, but I'll certainly give it a try.


----------



## zodac

Which guide did you use? You'll want the v7 client to get the most out of your 5770.


----------



## TheJack

Just downloaded the client on my sig rig and laptop. Have been running each for about an hour. A 6870 is on the way soon so better numbers are ahead.


----------



## ViSioNx

so after putting in 3 diff names i have finally got both my machines folding on the same name lol.
Visionx
VisioNxx
are both me. and yeh even the one thats folding for a crazy team..idk what happened their.
hope to fold as close 2 257 on my kids pc as possible and at least 2 nights a week on my sig rig.

as usuall Z your guides make it all possible. ty


----------



## zodac

Why three different names?


----------



## ViSioNx

lol i wasnt sure which i used on first pc when i set the second up. well the third isnt a diff name its a different team. i just dled and went without checking team but that was only a 500 point mistake. the second name costed me 5k
current name - Visionx
5k mistake Visionxx

btw folded all night and woke to a cool 55*C max temp on card woot


----------



## zodac

Better link:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=558900


----------



## ViSioNx

Thanks Z , you truely are the best. their will not be so many zeros if ya check back in a few days. I hope fold alot more just got to conserve my card as i can only replace parts once a year. (tax time is lovely lol)


----------



## Deeeebs

Hey atleast you got to pass yourself!


----------



## ViSioNx

rofl. yeh. the only person i have passed so far hahah

btw z i need some help with controlling my second client from my main pc. second client runs xp and this one win7. i seem to have lost the guid


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ViSioNx*


rofl. yeh. the only person i have passed so far hahah

btw z i need some help with controlling my second client from my main pc. second client runs xp and this one win7. i seem to have lost the guid


I think you want this guide.


----------



## ViSioNx

thanks deebs . thats not the one i was talking about exactly but it may work.
i think it was the v7 one or something...


----------



## Deeeebs

Ok my bad I thought you might be using v6, since you dont have any amd gpus. Let me dig that up I will come back and edit this post.

EDIT: I believe this is the one Z may have sent you. Down under the 6th post.


----------



## ViSioNx

thats the 1







+ rep for you my good sir.


----------



## SammyG

Hi everybody, new folder here. I am waiting to get a better cooling setup on my PC to run it for folding but right now my PS3 is running 24/7 folding.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SammyG*


Hi everybody, new folder here. I am waiting to get a better cooling setup on my PC to run it for folding but right now my PS3 is running 24/7 folding. 


what kind of ppd, do ps3s get? and is it a fat ps3?


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SammyG*


Hi everybody, new folder here. I am waiting to get a better cooling setup on my PC to run it for folding but right now my PS3 is running 24/7 folding. 


Let us know when you're ready to get started.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob*


what kind of ppd, do ps3s get? and is it a fat ps3?


About 1k PPD.


----------



## Point Blank Rob

ahh doesnt sound worth it to me, especially if its an old ps3, ylod scares the hell out of me on my backwards compatible 60gb


----------



## SammyG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Point Blank Rob;14146056*
> ahh doesnt sound worth it to me, especially if its an old ps3, ylod scares the hell out of me on my backwards compatible 60gb


It's a slim. It is super quiet and doesn't heat up very much at all. It can do only about 1k PPD and 4 WU/ day

But once I get the PC folding then at least I wont be starting in last place


----------



## matroska

Welcomke to all new folders!


----------



## Bartonn

Hello,
just started folding with my 2600k and gtx570 and loving it! I plan on building a folding farm with around 10-15PCs eventually...


----------



## de Cossatot

Hey guys,

Been folding off and on for a bit but I finally have a chance to get a PC dedicated to folding. It is the MiniMella comp that is listed in my sig. She i running full steam right now heating up a room. Luckily just that room and it doesn't get used for much at the moment. The GPU folding seems to be going fine but I am not seeing much progress on the CPU side. I left it on over night and it is only at 1%. Anyways any help with the CPU would be appreciated.

Gonna add a 4890 I have laying around in the mix also and see if I can get that pumping!


----------



## darksun20

First, close the display on the GPU folding, it kills the PPD.

Second, it is odd it took 5 hours to complete 1%, you might want to run the configuration again. You can take out the -smp flag on the shortcut and put -configonly to do so. Make sure you add the -smp flag back after you reconfigure.

Edit: Welcome to all the new members


----------



## The_Scottish_Alchemist

Just started folding on my PS3, just waiting for my rig to get here!


----------



## darksun20

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Scottish_Alchemist;14346369*
> Just started folding on my PS3, just waiting for my rig to get here!


Welcome! Get ready to be addicted haha


----------



## dhenzjhen

Hello, I am a new folder I just started last week.

hey there darksun20.


----------



## Jeppzer

This thread should have been sticky!

I'm new!
Started 8 days ago. According to OCN. I've been working 16~19 hour shifts so I can't really tell myself. Lost track of time.









Anyway, not sure what else you want to know.


----------



## GReid

Hello, I'm new to OCN and thus new to folding for OCN. Right now it's just my lap top, but when I build my sig rig I should be doing a bit more. Folding username is GHR180.


----------



## EqOpHater

I didn't see the thread and started one, oops. Just started folding on my overclocked GTX 580 900/2125 1.1mV. A cool 42 degrees full load.


----------



## matroska

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Welcome new folders, nice to have you on the team.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Hi everyone new to OCN, new to folding. Not quite up to 50k yet but I getting there. Currently running cpu only as my radeon's heat up my room to much.


----------



## Silas0220

New to folding and to OCN, I'm glad to be here! I'm in the process of getting started with folding (not entirely sure I've got everything working correctly, but we'll see). I'm a friend of CarlosSpiceyWeiner, who built my rig a couple weeks ago.


----------



## matroska

Welcome everyone!


----------



## CarlosSpiceyWeiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silas0220*


New to folding and to OCN, I'm glad to be here! I'm in the process of getting started with folding (not entirely sure I've got everything working correctly, but we'll see). I'm a friend of CarlosSpiceyWeiner, who built my rig a couple weeks ago.


Welcome to OCN sir


----------



## Silas0220

Well thank you, sir. How did you know I was on here?!









Kidding, kidding. For the record, everything IS working well, I'm folding like a bandit.


----------



## zodac

Bandits *are* pretty awesome Folders.


----------



## Silas0220

If I could get my Bandit 1200 to fold, I bet it would _kill_. Major cooling issues though...


----------



## Rvsty

Been lurking OCN for a while, decided to sign up now that I've got my new rig. 1:37 TPF is pretty good for a 511 credit GPU WU, right?


----------



## zodac

Well... probably not. However, luckily for you, you've got the option of using the new client, with new WUs. Follow this guide, and you'll get about double the performance as you are now:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html


----------



## Rvsty

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Well... probably not. However, luckily for you, you've got the option of using the new client, with new WUs. Follow this guide, and you'll get about double the performance as you are now:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html











Oh I enabled it but I think I know how come it's 'slow', it's still running the fahcore 11 because I edited that advanced setting when it was already folding a unit with that setting off.


----------



## zodac

That's cool; you'll know you've got the right WU when it's worth 1,835pts, instead of 511pts.


----------



## Paratrooper1n0

I just started folding. Using my PS3 for when I'm not using it for anything else.


----------



## HWI

Welcome to the wonderful world of [email protected] I've not been Folding very long myself, but I enjoy the competition that is made of it, makes it more fun.


----------



## BOB850123

I started folding for OCN on 8/4. All sections of the forums have proven very helpful and I am glad to be a part of such a great community.


----------



## M0rbidDeath

Hello everyone! I've been on the forums for quite some time, and even folded off and on for kicks -- but have just recently decided to take it a little more seriously. Currently have a 920 @ 4.02GHz and 2x GTX 470's going at it and am hoping for my 50k badge within the next few weeks. I'm happy to contribute to such a great cause whilst surrounded by such a welcoming community!


----------



## Ishinomori

Hey All,

Ishinomori here, just started folding today, to get my mind around it and get my 10x smp WU's out of the way!

Is 13,200ppd a good output for a 2500k at 4.5ghz?

Also, i am looking to build a dedicated folding rig as well, and push my 2500k to 5ghz!









Glad to be apart of such a wonderful cause..

Peace,

Ishi


----------



## matroska

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Metaldude

Howdy folks. Figured it was time I came in and said hello. I've been folding about a week or so now. Not 24/7 just yet but I at least leave it running while I'm at work.


----------



## zodac

Ohai.


----------



## zodac

Oh, right, advertising.

If any of you are 24/7 Folders with an i7 2600k, GTS 450, or AMD 5/6 series GPU, PM me.


----------



## Geeboi

Hi all,new folder for OCN,been folding for a while,just for another site,glad to give some cpu/gpu cycles for the cause!


----------



## matroska

welcome!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14676938*
> welcome!


Stop being so friendly to the newblets!


----------



## matroska

Hmmm, should i take the Z approach instead?


----------



## Deeeebs

Might not be a bad gig...


----------



## matroska

But then it will come here and insult me.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matroska;14677370*
> But then it will come here and insult me.


eh... Take it like a man!


----------



## matroska

but it's so mean...


----------



## gorgias

Just started folding. Why I didn't start doing this when I bought my rig last summer, I don't know... but hey, at least I'm doing it now.


----------



## mrteddy

HELLO, been folding for a few days now, i gots 1200PTS, ( yer bet you cant beat that







)

now folding a 10200 WU, its at 85/250 now, taking for ever and only 491pts :S


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;8523348*
> Let's just say if you haven't posted here you're new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I'm a new OCN folder.


----------



## zodac

@ People above hertz: Hi!









@ hertz: Still angry with you.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Let's just say if you haven't posted here you're new.









And yeah, the SMP2 WUs are giving great PPD right now.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


@ People above hertz: Hi!









@ hertz: Still angry with you.










I'm sorry that I passed you.














...


----------



## Deeeebs

First rule of OCN fight club...

1. Never appologize to IT
2. TBD


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Deeeebs*


First rule of OCN fight club...

1. Never appologize to IT
2. TBD


I actually thought I was I was being nice when I pm'd zodac about it. I also said that I wouldn't post it on the "I passed zodak" thread.


----------



## nbmjhk6

Hmmm I never posted here...

Hi I'm a folder who is about to buy a 2600k just for the sole purpose of passing Z









JK still getting that 2600k though.


----------



## robbo2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


Hi, I'm a new OCN folder.










Never seen you before


----------



## matroska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;14681312*
> I actually thought I was I was being nice when I pm'd zodac about it. I also said that I wouldn't post it on the "I passed zodak" thread.











You just alerted it to the fact that you would pass it, and that unleashed Z's fury...

I fear for you bro...









oh, and welcome newbies


----------



## zodac

And got my name wrong.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14684905*
> And got my name wrong.


How do you think I feel? Its not like its that hard to spell!!


----------



## Jeppzer

Mwyes! it's supposed to be Zee, Leprechaun Queen.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14685082*
> How do you think I feel? Its not like its that hard to spell!!


Dibbs? Debs? Duebs? Dwiibs? Dwight?

Alright, Dwight it is.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14685139*
> Mwyes! it's supposed to be Zee, Leprechaun Queen.
> 
> Dibbs? Debs? Duebs? Dwiibs? Dwight?
> 
> Alright, Dwight it is.


----------



## mikeseth

I just started folding, not really sure why exactly. But hey, it only uses 10-15% of my 2600k (all 4 cores) and doesn't make a difference while gaming etc.

My id is mikeseth, for OCN team 37726, standard pc client (6.23) runs in background.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;14685790*
> I just started folding, not really sure why exactly. But hey, it only uses 10-15% of my 2600k (all 4 cores) and doesn't make a difference while gaming etc.
> 
> My id is mikeseth, for OCN team 37726, standard pc client (6.23) runs in background.


You are not doing it right...


----------



## zodac

You know, your CPU is being vastly underused there... if you use this guide, you can get bigger WUs, worth more points:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/682249-windows-7-setting-up-smp-client.html

You woudln't even have to use 100% of the CPU; changing the "-smp" flag to something like "-smp 6" would only use 6 threads, putting your CPU at 75% usage, or even a bit lower if you wished.

Anything but the Unicore client.


----------



## Hackcremo

hye guys..i am back after long break..start support overclock.net again..just started folding with gtx 460 and gtx 260m..

i have some Q here.. will it worth to fold on e5200 and i7 740qm..??
i think of getting i5 2500K but saw the tutorial quite hard to get its done for big adv..roughly how much ppd on 4.5ghz 2500k SMP people gets when folding??


----------



## zodac

E5200 = 3k PPD... i7 740 probably 9-11k... you can decide whether that's worth it.









The i5 tutorial is easier than it seems; you get upwards of 40k PPD when doing -bigadv though.


----------



## Skiivari

Uhh hi!

Since winter is coming, and our house is already heated by electricity, I figured why not do something useful with my computer!
So right now my E5200 is getting 3.4k ppd @ 4ghz (If I'm not on the computer), and this is my second WU








My rig is now folding 24/7..
I might be getting something along the lines of a 8800gt, or something more expensive from nvidia..
Is it recommended to get a quad core cpu if I wanted to fold on my cpu and future gpu?
Thanks!


----------



## tasospaok123

I used to fold in the past, stopped for some months, and now i just started again.
Folding with my 5830.
Also, what can i do to get more credit?


----------



## qwertzuy

New to folding, too.
Just startet folding yesterday. Folding on my 9600gt and e6550.
Is 4,4k PPD ok for a 9600gt?


----------



## Terreh

Just starting out now as I finally got my Hyper 212+ so leaving my computer on longer than an hour or two won't send my CPU temperatures skyrocketing.









I think I've got at least the basic folding part down and whatnot as I've given it up my donor name, passkey, team number, and it's eating 100% of my CPU now and reporting some progress in the console from time to time.


----------



## mikeseth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14685828*
> You are not doing it right...


Well that's a great start!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14685851*
> You know, your CPU is being vastly underused there... if you use this guide, you can get bigger WUs, worth more points:
> http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/682249-windows-7-setting-up-smp-client.html
> 
> You woudln't even have to use 100% of the CPU; changing the "-smp" flag to something like "-smp 6" would only use 6 threads, putting your CPU at 75% usage, or even a bit lower if you wished.
> 
> Anything but the Unicore client.


Thanks! Checking it out now. Okay, set it up according to your guide.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tasospaok123;14694169*
> I used to fold in the past, stopped for some months, and now i just started again.
> Folding with my 5830.
> Also, what can i do to get more credit?


Ditch the red card and get a green card! Or just add a dedicated folding rig.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Terreh;14695538*
> Just starting out now as I finally got my Hyper 212+ so leaving my computer on longer than an hour or two won't send my CPU temperatures skyrocketing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I've got at least the basic folding part down and whatnot as I've given it up my donor name, passkey, team number, and it's eating 100% of my CPU now and reporting some progress in the console from time to time.


Welcome to the team!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the newbies.









Keep an eye out on the main forum over the next week or so; there'll be something posted for you guys.


----------



## Jeppzer

Sound great!

And welcome to mah fellow newbs!


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeseth;14695747*
> Well that's a great start!


LOL Sorry! I was stepping away from my desk to go to lunch! Forgive me, I love food! I knew some one would be around shortly to pick up my slack.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14696501*
> Welcome to the newbies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Keep an eye out on the main forum over the next week or so; there'll be something posted for you guys.


how noob is noob?

I've only been doing this for a few months (not long enough to get a foldathon badge at any rate) so will I count?


----------



## zodac

Nah... last year we did it for anyone who started in September, but I might extend that to August too for this year. Don't think you're *that* much of a noob.









It's just an event to get the new Folders a chance to show us what they're made of. Lutro0 will tell you what it was like.


----------



## the_beast




----------



## Jeppzer

I knew I started the wrong month.


----------



## zodac

x2


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Welcome to the newbies.









Keep an eye out on the main forum over the next week or so; there'll be something posted for you guys.










I can't be in the contest.


----------



## zodac

You guys have other contests!


----------



## sjaakmatje

So where's the info about this contest you speak of Z? If august people can join then count me in


----------



## Jeppzer

Maybe there will be a contest for July people next year!


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

I'm new to the whole folding experience as well. zodac helped get me set up during the Syrillians_Army event, and it's working really well on my sigrig (although I'm looking forward to my CM Hyper 212 cooler).

Now I just have to figure out how to fold with my GPU too so I can do more than 1 WU a day


----------



## zodac

I can help with that too.








http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/683706-windows-7-setting-up-gpu2-gpu3.html


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14726315*
> I can help with that too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/683706-windows-7-setting-up-gpu2-gpu3.html


It's running, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Maybe my GT220 just doesn't like folding?

EDIT: I tinkered a little bit and it's working now. is it supposed to take a lot longer to wake up from screensaver (1 minute now vs. 2-3 seconds before)?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno;14727751*
> It's running, but it doesn't seem to be doing anything. Maybe my GT220 just doesn't like folding?
> 
> EDIT: I tinkered a little bit and it's working now. is it supposed to take a lot longer to wake up from screensaver (1 minute now vs. 2-3 seconds before)?


I hope zodac told to turn power saving off.


----------



## pchow05

Hey whats up guys new to folding. Anything else I need to do other than run x86 and gpu3?


----------



## Nnimrod

This is me introducing myself. Saw this thread after posting a question lolz...


----------



## wirefox

welcome!


----------



## NvidiaStorm

_Hi everyone I thort Id come introduce myself in the thread as, Well I haven't done yet. Im not really new to Folding, I've been folding for the OCN Team for about 3 or 4 months now but as Id like to take part in some of the events Id come and say hi_







, And I also just got my new mATX folding rig up and running 3 weeks ago







.


----------



## iamlongtime

Hey all









I'm a total noob at this and would like to put my pc to good use! Do I have to use my HD6950 or can I add a 2nd GPU and use that for the folding client it's a HD5750.

Thanking you...


----------



## zodac

You can use both if you want.










But no, you can use the 5750 only and have the 6950 for gaming.


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14753799*
> You can use both if you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But no, you can use the 5750 only and have the 6950 for gaming.


Thought that tbh. My 6950 arrives tomorrow so I'll wait till I have that to get the GPU involved.
Fresh install for me...

Thanks for the quick response, when do I start looking at a team?


----------



## zodac

Well, if you enter 37726 as your team number, you'll be Folding for OCN.

If you wanna join one of the sub-teams, PM me.


----------



## arvidab

TC? When you got that 6950 OC and running 24/7 with no other use







Then come and join us in Laundromatic.


----------



## Jeppzer

I am new! I heard there's supposed to be a competition for newbies so I just joined!


----------



## iamlongtime

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab;14753983*
> TC? When you got that 6950 OC and running 24/7 with no other use
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then come and join us in Laundromatic.


The card is en-route as we speak but I don't think it will be folding 24/7 and doing nothing else!!! There is this thing coming out called Battlefield 3 plus I got it as a replacement for my XFX 5870 which died so now I have a spare card I got as a stand-in see, the 5750, got no use for it now, unless my Frozr dies









EDIT: Done 23% of my first WU in 1.5hr Folding for TEAM OCN, Yis, Git up there!

EDIT2: Got the 6950 and CPU setup on V7 clientdunno how it's going though!


----------



## matroska

Welcome to all the new folders


----------



## MKHunt

Started folding for OCN yesterday. Not 24/7 nor 20/7 by any means but I figure I'll do what I can. My life philosophy is pretty much to collect the most points possible regardless of what those points actually are. But they're _points_ so they must be had.

Currently folding on my 2600K at 4.4GHz and 1 die of my 590 at 675MHz. Debating whether I should start a second GPU client.


----------



## zodac

I think you should. And I'm totally unbiased.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


Started folding for OCN yesterday. Not 24/7 nor 20/7 by any means but I figure I'll do what I can. My life philosophy is pretty much to collect the most points possible regardless of what those points actually are. But they're _points_ so they must be had.

Currently folding on my 2600K at 4.4GHz and 1 die of my 590 at 675MHz. Debating whether I should start a second GPU client.


I'm folding on three of my 4 dies right nao.
What drivers are you using?


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


I'm folding on three of my 4 dies right nao.
What drivers are you using?


280.26. I was on 280.19 but then benchmarking just made me a less happy person, partly because of very strange BIOS behavior, so I limited myself. Also, Deus Ex on 280.19 is awful.

I'm nervous about folding my card 100% b/c even with one die folding I get bursts (every other second) of lag on my machine. Might be because I didn't think ahead so it's folding on the die my display is connected to... Also one of my fans is in on RMA which leaves me with 1/2 of an RX240 doing pretty much nothing and temps show it. 51 CPU and 50 GPU which is what I normally run with everything maxed at sig specs...









I do have a laptop I might be able to fold on 24/7. Core 2 Duo T9600 (2.8ghz) and FX770m (9600m). Worth it? Worth running both CPU and GPU on that?

ETA: I can re-apply a BIOS hack on the laptop and enable Dual-IDA for 3.0GHz if that would help. I'd have to remove my undervolt though.

ETA2: I could probably get afterburner 2.2.0 beta 6 and OC the 9600 a little, too. Might be a tad dangerous since the entire cooling system is a single heatpipe.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MKHunt*


280.26. I was on 280.19 but then benchmarking just made me a less happy person, partly because of very strange BIOS behavior, so I limited myself. Also, Deus Ex on 280.19 is awful.

I'm nervous about folding my card 100% b/c even with one die folding I get bursts (every other second) of lag on my machine. Might be because I didn't think ahead so it's folding on the die my display is connected to... Also one of my fans is in on RMA which leaves me with 1/2 of an RX240 doing pretty much nothing and temps show it. 51 CPU and 50 GPU which is what I normally run with everything maxed at sig specs...










IIRC the bursts of lag comes from the 280.26 drivers. it's the main reason I'm not folding on all 4 cores right now.
Best for folding on my 59+'s was the 275.xx drivers.. But I also game so I don't want to go back to those.









I'm confortable with my cards temperature when it's below 80. Hovering around 70c right now, and that's totally okay with me and most others.


----------



## MKHunt

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*


IIRC the bursts of lag comes from the 280.26 drivers. it's the main reason I'm not folding on all 4 cores right now.
Best for folding on my 59+'s was the 275.xx drivers.. But I also game so I don't want to go back to those.









I'm confortable with my cards temperature when it's below 80. Hovering around 70c right now, and that's totally okay with me and most others.


Okay you crazy people. I'm running a second GPU client. This build has most definitely completely ruined the power bill. Looking forward to winter when I can shut off the furnace and use my computer as a heater.

Hmmm, now for the laptop. How lazy do I feel?...

ETA: Is this about right for the hardware? Not willing to run a VM in Linux.


----------



## OMG It's Bob

New to folding, doesn't seem too bad.

Glad to be helping a good cause.


----------



## Nvidia-Brownies

New Folder here!

Would like to Join a team


----------



## Deeeebs

Welcome to the OCN folding team guys! Enjoy your stay, and start working overtime.


----------



## Xeelee

Hello! Started folding last night, it's fun watching it really stress my computer. It is, however, making me more disappointed than I already was that my CPU can't OC much. It was my first build, and I didn't join OCN until much later - but at least I know better for next time. I'll be folding PT for a while, I don't have a ton of money, so I want to see what it does to the electric bill, as I see people lamenting the $$ increases in many places.

I'm glad I joined though - a lot of friends and family helped me get the components for my PC, and many of them were affected directly or indirectly by something Folding might help with down the line.


----------



## DEEBS808

Hey Noob folder here.Just finished my rig a couple days ago and went on to folding right away.Thanks and plan to be on here for along time.In the process of building me a dedicated folder.


----------



## zodac

Hai guise!


----------



## Xeelee

Hai! Zodac, my g/f came down the other night while I was reading through these forums for any helpful information and asked, "So, is he (you) the king of folding?" "I don't think he's the 'king', but he definitely knows a lot." "But he's got a crown on! And it looks like he had a very rough night."


----------



## Jeppzer

^this.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

just got my first bigbigadv!


----------



## BloodyRory

Started folding recently on my i5 and my ps3 since little brother went out and got a 360. Can't figure out how to get my gtx 460 to work though, keeps saying its at 0/0 and then goes into sleep mode...


----------



## CrazzyRussian

Just started folding on all 4 cores of my CPU. I'm afraid of making my parents electricity bill noticeably higher than usual so I try to only fold for 14 hours a day.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeelee;14898918*
> Hai! Zodac, my g/f came down the other night while I was reading through these forums for any helpful information and asked, "So, is he (you) the king of folding?" "I don't think he's the 'king', but he definitely knows a lot." "But he's got a crown on! And it looks like he had a very rough night."


Yeah... most of that was right. With one huge mistake.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BloodyRory;14899215*
> Started folding recently on my i5 and my ps3 since little brother went out and got a 360. Can't figure out how to get my gtx 460 to work though, keeps saying its at 0/0 and then goes into sleep mode...


Follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-home-guides-tutorials/683706-windows-7-setting-up-gpu2-gpu3.html

And make sure to use GPU3; GPU2 results in that "Sleeping..." error.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian;14899303*
> Just started folding on all 4 cores of my CPU. I'm afraid of making my parents electricity bill noticeably higher than usual so I try to only fold for 14 hours a day.


Or... lie.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Yeah... most of that was right. With one huge mistake.










Yeah - how could they possibly think you know a lot?


----------



## juano

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*   Just started folding on all 4 cores of my CPU. I'm afraid of making my parents electricity bill noticeably higher than usual so I try to only fold for 14 hours a day.  
Or buy enough of    these bulbs to offset the draw of you machine and then tell what you're going to be doing. That way electricity doesn't go up, you can fold more often, and you don't have to mislead/lie. You can save 53 watts for $15 with those, so yea you'd probably 5 or 6 if you wanted to fold 24/7 but that would be an upfront cost rather than a monthly increase, and they are really nice bulbs. You can always just buy one when you have some spare cash and get them piecemeal like that.


----------



## BloodyRory

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*


Follow this guide:
http://www.overclock.net/folding-hom...gpu2-gpu3.html

And make sure to use GPU3; GPU2 results in that "Sleeping..." error.


Yeah I have gpu3, but you already read my thread, so I'll just talk to you on there lol.


----------



## matroska

Welcome people!


----------



## Xeelee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14900615*
> Yeah... most of that was right. With one huge mistake.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeelee;14900615*
> Hai! Zodac, my g/f came down the other night while I was reading through these forums for any helpful information and asked, "So, is he (you) the king of folding?" "No, she's the queen."


Fixed?







Or should I quit while I'm ... um... /quits


----------



## zodac

Much better.


----------



## omega17

Or worse?


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Just started folding on my Q6600 and my i3 2310M. Can't wait till I get my motherboards in. Might even fold on my mac since it just sits collecting dust. Might not be the best but it is better then nothing at all.


----------



## sbinh

Hi .. i'm completely new here ...


----------



## zodac

Lol at 600th.


----------



## sbinh

I know ..







.. but hopefully I can join the " *I passed Zodac* " group in 5-6 weeks ... :


----------



## AngeloG.




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sbinh;14937646*
> I know ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. but hopefully I can join the " *I passed Zodac* " group in 5-6 weeks ... :


Not certain if this is good or bad...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngeloG.;14937690*


Not the first person to use that, but you *are* the first to embelish it.


----------



## AngeloG.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;14937822*
> Not the first person to use that, but you *are* the first to embelish it.


Ha! Good to know.


----------



## matrix2000x2

I just recently begun to start folding as exhibited by my OCN join date. I am a 2nd year college student at UC Merced, located in the central valley of California. I wish I more money to build for folding rigs but that would also mean I need more money for the electricity bill, as I would most likely run the folding rigs 24/7 365 days, assuming no system or software issues arise.


----------



## infodump

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AngeloG.*












Hahahahahah I never even thought of it. Cracked me up


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


I know ..







.. but hopefully I can join the " *I passed Zodac* " group in 5-6 weeks ... :
























Hey... you said I had 5-6 weeks.


----------



## sbinh

You know .. i was just saying ...


----------



## zodac




----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zodac*












It's ok .. it's now only around 2 weeks though ..
















http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...?u=568140&bg=1


----------



## zodac

Wrong team link.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I got an invitation from Zodac to say hi, so hello!

Happy to be part of the team


----------



## Jeppzer

Oooh! Biggles!





























Welcome great air captain!


----------



## CapnBiggles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer;14983358*
> Oooh! Biggles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome great air captain!


You....you got my name reference.

You're my new best friend!


----------



## Jeppzer

I loved reading about Biggles when I was younger!


----------



## Hacksword

Hi, folding for OCN now, used to fold all on my lonesome, but didn't realize the team was public... silly me.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles;14984542*
> You....you got my name reference.
> 
> You're my new best friend!


A word of warning; if you're friends with Jeppzer... bad things happen.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hacksword;14988294*
> Hi, folding for OCN now, used to fold all on my lonesome, but didn't realize the team was public... silly me.


----------



## Jeppzer

Does not!


----------



## zodac

You mean _do not_.

Regardless, you're wrong.


----------



## shlunky

Just thought I would drop a line to sau hello.....

Hello

Just started folding on my leet laptop, lol. Looking to build a PC again. So I will add that in when it is done, whenever that may be. Still trying to figure out hardware and budget.

Glad to be able to join.

This is me so far.


----------



## zodac

Hi there shlunky. Couple of things:

1) Here's a much nicer site for your stats:
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=568834

2) Take a look at my sig for a couple of contests you can join.


----------



## Deeeebs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shlunky;14988732*
> Just thought I would drop a line to sau hello.....
> 
> Hello
> 
> Just started folding on my leet laptop, lol. *Looking to build a PC again.* So I will add that in when it is done, whenever that may be. Still trying to figure out hardware and budget.
> 
> Glad to be able to join.
> 
> This is me so far.


Hopefully its better than the one in you avatar!


----------



## Shinmerz

what's up guys i'm new to folding and totally hooked on it already








I'll be folding with 2 dell inspirons with i3 something(SB i3)
one MBP 15' with the 2.53 GHz C2D
My bros pc (sig rig) both SMP & GPU
and soon to be when i finish my exams and get me paycheck a i7 running tri 580's








Hope to catch up to you guys







and to beat the other teams !
LET's go ! OCN FTW !


----------



## shlunky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deeeebs;14988760*
> Hopefully its better than the one in you avatar!


lol, I do as well! I found a pic a long time ago and had to save it. It just cracked me up.

Thanks zodac. I will surf your sig.


----------



## CapnBiggles

What kind of bad things...


----------



## Florida_Dan

Well, this great huge lump of rig I just built is now doing something productive during the day while I'm off funding its existence. Too bad I couldn't get it to vacuum, do the dishes, scoop the litter box, and mow the lawn. Running molecular dynamics calculations will have to suffice, even if it is hosted out of Stanford. (Sorry, once a Bear, always a Bear, but this is good enough I can put that aside.)

I'm still trying to get my mind wrapped around the way the record keeping for this works and procedure for running multiple clients etc., but I figured I'd stop in "Say hey!"

Tomorrow I drive up to pick up Noctua heat sink and then think about putting some OC on the rig.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Florida_Dan*


Well, this great huge lump of rig I just built is now doing something productive during the day while I'm off funding its existence. Too bad I couldn't get it to vacuum, do the dishes, scoop the litter box, and mow the lawn. Running molecular dynamics calculations will have to suffice, even if it is hosted out of Stanford. (Sorry, once a Bear, always a Bear, but this is good enough I can put that aside.)

I'm still trying to get my mind wrapped around the way the record keeping for this works and procedure for running multiple clients etc., but I figured I'd stop in "Say hey!"

Tomorrow I drive up to pick up Noctua heat sink and then think about putting some OC on the rig.


What client are you running?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569122


----------



## Florida_Dan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hertz9753*


What client are you running?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.c...hp?s=&u=569122


64-bit Windows SMP2....right now I'm only running with -smp (somewhere I read, and sorry I can't remember where it was, but it was here on OC that you don't add -bigadv until you complete 10 WUs)

I think at this point my PPD are crappy because:

I forgot to disable sleep mode last night, and the machine took a nap about 30 minutes after I started my nighly inside eyelid inspection.
I'm still on the stock cooler and I'm maxing out at about 80 C at night with the air on, I didn't feel comfortable letting run during the heat of a Florida day, so I set the machine to sleep at about 10 AM this morning. So it was off most of the day.
I'm only at a _very_ mild OC right now (3800), and I'm just not getting a warm fuzzy about pushing further that close to the thermal max. Hopefully better cooling will give me that warm fuzzy.

I'm interested to see what it does tonight. I've already finished another WU and have started on yet another (as of this post it's running just a little bit short of 3:00 per 5K operations, and is about 20% done).

I don't know what's going to happen when a get a Linux VM going, however, that's downstream right now.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Florida_Dan*


64-bit Windows SMP2....right now I'm only running with -smp (somewhere I read, and sorry I can't remember where it was, but it was here on OC that you don't add -bigadv until you complete 10 WUs)

I think at this point my PPD are crappy because:

I forgot to disable sleep mode last night, and the machine took a nap about 30 minutes after I started my nighly inside eyelid inspection.
I'm still on the stock cooler and I'm maxing out at about 80 C at night with the air on, I didn't feel comfortable letting run during the heat of a Florida day, so I set the machine to sleep at about 10 AM this morning. So it was off most of the day.
I'm only at a _very_ mild OC right now (3800), and I'm just not getting a warm fuzzy about pushing further that close to the thermal max. Hopefully better cooling will give me that warm fuzzy.

I'm interested to see what it does tonight. I've already finished another WU and have started on yet another (as of this post it's running just a little bit short of 3:00 per 5K operations, and is about 20% done).

I don't know what's going to happen when a get a Linux VM going, however, that's downstream right now.


Give this a try.









http://fahtracker.com/


----------



## hammertime850

Hey I just started folding (i think) because its a great idea for a great cause, but I don't know if I'm doing it right. I installed the beta 7 client and it says I'm running my cpu and both my gpus right off the bat, I entered the 37726 so I think I'm folding for ocn. I was wondering if I have to do anything else or am I ok right now?

edit: in afterburner it says my gpus are only at 50% each.


----------



## kingpin4329

First time folder here








Downloaded the Folding @ home program after i read about it here on the OCN.. not 24/7 yet, but after I finish my modding, I hope to help out


----------



## zodac

Hiya newbies.









Take a look at the top two links in my sig; a couple of contests for you guys to cut your teeth on.


----------



## BloodyRory

I cant wait until Foldathon and New folders league. Foldathon Ill fold for 24/7 and try to throw in the ps3 while im at school. But for folders league ill prob do what im doing now, which is about 8 to 12 hours a day on weekdays. Sorry about grammar and spelling on ipod touch right now. Folding is very fun for me!


----------



## matroska

Welcome all newcomers!









Start saving some $$, you'll need it further in the road when you start feeling addicted


----------



## nothingless

Hello all, I'm new to this Overlock World, and at Folding







.

I don't where to start this folding, I have some AMD vga card, and don't know to to configure to start folding. Anyone can't help me step by step . Thank


----------



## jwalker150

Hi all

Just downlaoded the 2 files (systray /counsole).
Installed and ran. user name I am using is jwalker150 beyond that I had no idea of any team identification etc...

Told it to go big as well.

So it's running now. Just going to let it do it's thing and let it run when ever possible.

Would enjoy being part of this group and being involved more in this area. I loved the recent news about how gamers helped solve a medical issue. it was great. Went international. Saw it on news feeds in England and America and some other European spots as well.

Last time I ever did anything similar to this was mid 90's and then it was about how long and how much computing power to crack the 56, 64 and 128 encryption. I was the IT director of a small college so i put it on all our computers and such.

So tell me more and what i can do and or what i should change in my set up to provide better accounting etc...

Don't let my rig be a hindrance it is being upgraded. Should be new CPU and GPU and all that goes with that by November 1st.









I am here on OCN so I want to be a part.

John


----------



## Opp47

New folder here









love the cause


----------



## deletethegame

Hello everyone!

I haven't posted here just started throwing money around, thought it would be proper if I did.

My name is Ryan and I'm 23 years old. I'm an Electrical Engineer at a Turbine Engine company. (Can't say which) I'm not married (seems like it lol) but I do have a lovely girlfriend of 1 ½ years.

I started taking interest in folding when I got bored with games. I don't fold currently because of heat/power issues; lack of time and currently in the process of finding a house. I had some hardware after an upgrade and thought I could donate it, and that's what brought me here. I had been a member of OCN for a while but not active. I can't say I'm active now but I still like to contribute to folding at least once a month. Any-whoooo that's me.


----------



## zodac

I'm studying electrical engineering.


----------



## omega17

You're not new though, so no-one cares


----------



## zodac

I never said I was new...


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Otherwise there'd have to be an announcement. "The new and improved zodac! Note: Will be incompatible with your old motherboards."


----------



## omega17

zodac is incompatible with most things, by design


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17;15089247*
> zodac is incompatible with most things, by design


So you're saying zodac is an iMac?


----------



## deletethegame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15088765*
> I'm studying electrical engineering.


It's a great field to get into, you should easily find a job. Here in the states EE's are in high demand.


----------



## sbinh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Otherwise there'd have to be an announcement. "The new and improved zodac! Note: Will be incompatible with your old motherboards."


I would say .. "will be incompatible with your new cpu" ... lolz


----------



## Psykhotic

How do I get the [email protected] thing under REP??


----------



## zodac

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tohru Rokuno*


Otherwise there'd have to be an announcement. "The new and improved zodac! Note: Will be incompatible with your old motherboards."



Quote:



Originally Posted by *omega17*


zodac is incompatible with most things, by design











Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbinh*


I would say .. "will be incompatible with your new cpu" ... lolz












Quote:



Originally Posted by *Psykhotic*


How do I get the [email protected] thing under REP??


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...here-read.html


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

back at ya


----------



## B3anbag

Thanks for the invite, Zodac. thought id say hi...going to be a long time before i'll have many points...took 4.5 days to do 1 (10000) WU, lol! gotta love p4s!!! just passing some time and helping till i can finish my rig.

so...once we knock out cancer, alz's, etc etc, when can we fold out a cure for stupidity???


----------



## Onex

Sweet thanks for the invite, I've been trying to find out what folding is. I've only heard snippets of it, Im actually fairly newb at all the overclock and such. Thast one of the reasons I've joined the site, it helped me alot. It felt great to hit 4ghz so I hope ill hit my first 1 million by the end of the week.


----------



## ryanbob1234

Completed my first [email protected] unit


----------



## BWG

Hi, I am new to folding as of May. I hope I can fold enough proteins to cure my grandma's Parkinsons.


----------



## Wiffinberg

just started folding fot OCN a 2 days ago with my 6950. i had a family member pass in the last couple of years from cancer so this makes it evenmore worthwhile than just donating


----------



## Scrappy

I've never posted here so here we go hai I'm Scrappy and I fold almost more for the community and steam chat than anything


----------



## onestack

just started folding like ummm, 15 minutes ago because of seeing the good it can do and the active community here. I'm kind of a newb with it so im sure ill be asking a ton of questions. folding on an old server i had lying around just a small AMD 9950be and a 260 gtx.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15168630*
> I've never posted here so here we go hai I'm Scrappy and I fold almost more for the community and steam chat than anything


Scrappy!







Look at your sig.


----------



## HollidaySlim

Used to fold a few years back but stopped. I'm back in the game now, I fold for fun mostly because my family has had many people lose their lives to cancer, but I also like to challenge my machines to see what kind of performance I can get out of them. Looking forward to be more active around here.

Folding Rigs:
1. Dual Xeon X5650's / 24 GB RAM
2. Xeon E5420 / 16 Gb RAM
3. Q6600 / 8 GB RAM


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team guys.


----------



## Samurai707

Hi all! Started folding last night after lurking the forums for a month or two.... I haven't had too much activity in OCN as a whole, but I do lurk quite a bit to find out current tech news and search for help when I need it!
I'm currently folding on my sig rig and I am closing in on my 4th WU. Great cause and I am already hooked, looking into setting up another rig for 24/7 (even though my sig has been running non-stop since I got the [email protected] all up and running!) Looking forward to getting familiar in the forums!


----------



## DEEBS808

Aloha from Hawaii.
DEEBS808 is the name and folding is the game







.Been folding for a little over a month.First started folding with my Lappy and PS3 while I was building my first gaming rig.It has since been my folder ever since finishing it.Thanks for all the help and info everyone.Mahalo.


----------



## matroska

Welcome guys!


----------



## CiBi

Just started folding yesterday for OCN, did some folding years ago and didnt really remember why i didnt fold anymore so I'M BACK!

Currently folding with a Dell Inspiron 531 (AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 2.91GHz) thats running almost 24/7
Also tried folding with my MBP (i5-540M 2.53GHz) but temperatures shoot up to nearly 100°C in no time so i stopped.

[email protected] stats

btw:
Maybe this is the wrong place to ask but could i setup [email protected] on my MBP so that it doesnt use so much CPU? That way it would stay cooler and i would be able to let it fold all the time? iStat shows that the folding uses nearly 400% of my CPU (***?)
Also on my Dell, Windows Task Manager shows that the folding only takes about 50% of the CPU. Why not a full 100%?


----------



## matroska

Welcome back to folding









IIRC, that i5-540M is a 4 thread CPU, right? And if you're using the SMP client, with the flag -smp it will use all your threads to process a WU. If you want it to run cooler, your best option is to set the flag -smp 2, or -smp 3, so it won't use all threads.
As for the Athlon, you might be folding unicore WUs. Make sure you have the SMP client running, withthe -smp flag, delete all the files on the [email protected] folder except the .exe and the .cfg files and restart the client


----------



## jkontra13

Just started folding about a month ago. Built my first rig over the summer, never knew folding existed. With a family member recently passing away to cancer, once I found out about folding I was down.

Now folding 24/7 at college, completely hooked. Already have bought fans to help cool, probably going to look to build a folding rig this next summer (only time I have to work/gain money since I'm still at school). Must suck all power from my school, ultimate goal.


----------



## nvspace126

I actually tried folding last May, but completely lost interest as I had difficulty setting things up. Now I'm back for round two, and I'm hooked, mainly because my rig is complete and can produce. Atm, I'm trying to optimize my sig rig to perform to full potential, and I'm looking to add another 470 to the mix and upgrade my CPU cooling for OC SMP run. We'll see how things go


----------



## black06g85

been on and off since may, but now that it's getting colder I'll be running it most nights
I7 2600k @5.0 ghz for folding
2xgtx 460se folding @905mhz/2100 memory
that's the new setup this week lol.
so far at 96,xxx points should crack 100k today finally able to do the -bigadv so points should start increasing


----------



## matroska

Welcome!


----------



## viper522

Just started folding (again) tonight, for OCN. I realized how much idling my system is doing daily and decided to do something useful with it. I dabbled with SETI and FaH many years ago but didn't stick with it.

In 1997-98 I participated in distributed.net RC5-64 with my own team by setting all the PCs at my high school to run it as a service, plus any other machines I could gain access to which were left running idle for long periods of time (one in an airport, one controlling a video poker game at a restaurant and other randoms). It was fun watching these things report in for over 340 days uninterrupted.


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Welcome back to folding!


----------



## dmanstasiu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *viper522*


Just started folding (again) tonight, for OCN. I realized how much idling my system is doing daily and decided to do something useful with it. I dabbled with SETI and FaH many years ago but didn't stick with it.

In 1997-98 I participated in distributed.net RC5-64 with my own team by setting all the PCs at my high school to run it as a service, plus any other machines I could gain access to which were left running idle for long periods of time (one in an airport, one controlling a video poker game at a restaurant and other randoms). It was fun watching these things report in for over 340 days uninterrupted.










Welcome to the team!








Good job putting those bored, lonely machines to a good use


----------



## zodac

Welcome guys.


----------



## FedeVi

Hi guys, my H60 has finally arrived so i'm ready to start folding, let's see what i can do with my little i5 2400.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

make sure to post your results!







It will be great to hear what kind of ppd you are getting


----------



## FedeVi

Well, right now (according to HFM) it seems that i get 8000-9000 ppd while browsing the internet and about 10000 if i leave it 100% folding.

Just a quick question: How much time should i expect to wait in order to see my stats at the stanford's site? Do i have to submit a WU first?

Edit: ok now i see the stats.


----------



## timmyfingaz

hi







i'm new to folding, found out about it on friday and now have 4 clients setup (just dual cores and my main quad pc) for the foldathon about 12k ppd when its running right lol. thanks to zotac for the help setting up







looks like a friendly place here, kinda new to forums and overclocking but not really to computers lol









ps my 1s post wasn't a question lol


----------



## FireAroundTheBrim

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Awkwardly Awesome

I didn't even know of this thread. I am newish? I started at the end of July after I built up my sig rig. Though it's been a rough start for me after loosing my PSU and mobo to a power surge (a UPS in now in place) in August which left me down for almost a straight month. Either way I only fold on my sig rig and I just broke 1 mil.

Since my current comp is my work computer, it gets used for 8 hours a day and drops my PPD down by about 5-10k. I am looking at building a 100% dedicated rig here in a few months. It will probably just be a 2600k w/ 4 gigs of ram and some cheapo GPU. It will also be my testing ground for sub-zero cooling. So I am pretty excited to start that.

Oh and I am also the captain of Full Auto.


----------



## blueevo8

I've visited the site for quite a long time but until very recently never decided to get into overclocking. Now I'm more interested in it and decided that [email protected] looked like a good thing to do, so I started it 2 days ago. My gaming rig, which I'm using for [email protected] is getting 8481 PPD so says HFM.net.
So anyway, Hello OCN Folders!


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team.


----------



## vcrazy

I'm new. I started last Saturday and I'm hooked









Love the community. Can't wait to hit my first million


----------



## zodac

24/7?


----------



## vcrazy

My 2nd Girlfriend doesn't fold 24/7, though I have some other rigs dedicated to folding for now. It's crunching along just fine


----------



## zodac

Good call.


----------



## Eiko

I just started a few days ago. I have two GTS250's and a HD6950 (unlocked and OC'ed to 925mhz) running 24/7, cool and stable. My CPU's are all on stock cooling until my H100 gets here; but after that I can see what kind of points my i7 960 will bring in. :3


----------



## Yumyums

I'm very new as well, I don't normally post in the folding section


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yumyums*


I'm very new as well, I don't normally post in the folding section










Lies.


----------



## matroska

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Nyghtryder_9

Hello all. Just stumbled onto what the whole concept of what folding was a little while back, and found a good use for all the extra parts I had laying around. Just started my folding on my bench rig and its showing 45,598 pionts per day














. Now to see what the sig rig can pull


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nyghtryder_9*


Hello all. Just stumbled onto what the whole concept of what folding was a little while back, and found a good use for all the extra parts I had laying around. Just started my folding on my bench rig and its showing 45,598 pionts per day














. Now to see what the sig rig can pull










Welcome to OCN folding.

Your sig rig will get some great PPD.


----------



## Hard Line

Hello everyone.. i'm not new to OCN but very new to folding.. last night I set myself up with client 7.138 and am currently folding for ocn with my sig rig still trying to estimate my ppd.. the numbers the client throws at me looks weak, and the website shows only 3670 points folding for 6 hours yesterday and 7 hours today.. trying to get my first 50kany help is of course appreciated and if there is an easy way to monitor my ppd and increase it, I am always welcome to ideas I love this community!


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hard Line;15525247*
> Hello everyone.. i'm not new to OCN but very new to folding.. last night I set myself up with client 7.138 and am currently folding for ocn with my sig rig still trying to estimate my ppd.. the numbers the client throws at me looks weak, and the website shows only 3670 points folding for 6 hours yesterday and 7 hours today.. trying to get my first 50kany help is of course appreciated and if there is an easy way to monitor my ppd and increase it, I am always welcome to ideas I love this community!


welcome to the folding area!









an easy way to monitor your folding PPD *points per day* is to use a program I use called HFM.net. it's small and easy to setup. I believe the is a guide on how to set it up on the guides section.







Linkie to guide

You can also head on over to EOC and enter your folding name. It will take you to your stats and all that.

With winter time coming up, you can always leave the computer on 24/7 as a personal heater if it's in your bedroom. That should help with heating and your points total.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Seems legit...









Not necessarily new to folding, punched out a few WU here and there, but fairly new to OCN, and folding 24/7.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery;15526561*
> Seems legit...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily new to folding, punched out a few WU here and there, but fairly new to OCN, and folding 24/7.


The people here are pretty nice.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;15526671*
> The people here are pretty nice.


I disagree.









Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


----------



## the_beast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753;15526671*
> The people here are pretty nice.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac;15529033*
> I disagree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Vodafone 858 *just* to annoy you.


The _people_ here *are* pretty nice.

The staff however...


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_beast;15529275*
> The _people_ here *are* pretty nice.
> 
> The staff however...


We just laugh at it and move on


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*


welcome to the folding area!









an easy way to monitor your folding PPD *points per day* is to use a program I use called HFM.net. it's small and easy to setup. I believe the is a guide on how to set it up on the guides section.







Linkie to guide

You can also head on over to EOC and enter your folding name. It will take you to your stats and all that.

With winter time coming up, you can always leave the computer on 24/7 as a personal heater if it's in your bedroom. That should help with heating and your points total.


Thank you!I found a windows gadget to keep an eye on my ppd.. however I feel my points are very low for my sig rig :? what should I expect? It seems the monitoring programs don't work with client v7 or I did something drastically wrong lol with the winter being cold and thermostat set for 63 I will be folding to warm up the living room... lol we have a fireplace as well to help with the temp in the living room as well ( dust filters are a MUST! ) not to mention, I have tons of rad space to dissipate to the room


----------



## Scrappy

You could be getting anywhere from 25-60k with a rig like that depending on what and how often you fold.


----------



## Hard Line

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


You could be getting anywhere from 25-60k with a rig like that depending on what and how often you fold.


Without bonuses ( just adding up what it says in the client) I should be making about 27k ppd i am liking the V7 client though.. smp and dual gpus in one client nice and easy to configure after many failed attempts at getting the V6 separate cpu and gpu to work lol i don't know how accurate the estimates are though


----------



## t00sl0w

finally decided to dive into folding more than like once a month. 
started using the smp client for my 2500k, thinking about adding the gpu client on top of it


----------



## zodac

That'd probably be a good idea; you'd shoot up the ranks.


----------



## Peer

Hello! Just added my ps3 to folding, and have delivered 4 Work units so far.

Was trying to get my trifire setup doing some folidng aswell, but never got gpu2 foldingapp to work :/


----------



## zodac

Welcome to the team Peer.









GPU2 won't work for AMD GPUs; you'll need to use this:
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ing-guide.html


----------



## Peer

Thanks Zodac, all three GPU`s up and running now. Package delivery in 3 hours! But wow, that HD6990 really makes alot of sound @ 100% load :/


----------



## zodac




----------



## Scrappy

zodac is pleased when it acquires more minions


----------



## Xyphyr

Plan on folding more once I get a reference 570. Going to build a actual wc loop.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15537637*
> zodac is pleased when it acquires more minions


As they increase, my power only goes stronger.

Summer is a bad time.


----------



## Tohru Rokuno

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;15537637*
> zodac is pleased when it acquires more minions


Especially when it gets powerful minions. Like when Deeeebs got ahold of his first HP server with 8 Xeon processors.


----------



## WillyRay

I started folding at another team, but, have been a lurker at OCN for a while ... saw the recent folding contest and entered to try and have a bit of fun.

Since I won a hat in the race, I think I owe OCN a bit of folding. It's not like I would be tipping the balance of power one way or the other with my PPD and I'll probably just continue to fold for both teams.

Thanks all for the warm welcome







.


----------



## Braaapp

I've been folding for years anonymously but just started folding for Team OCN. Coming from a whole family in the medical field it just seemed the right thing to do with idle cycles . I'm gpu folding 24/7 (when not travelling) on a Toshiba A665-3dv5 with a GTS 350m so PPD is relatively low but steady (1,100 PPD average). I'll be folding on my sig rig soon when ambient temps drop low enough to keep my office from becoming an oven. Looking forward to the next folding event here on OCN.


----------



## zodac

I should be announcing it this weekend.


----------



## breadcrums

started folding a few weeks ago.

done 3 WUs and on my 4th with 3866 points.

good start i guess 

n it goes without asking,i m folding for team 37726 

username: VijayRamaswamy


----------



## maz0r

I recently started folding, my probably averaging 15hours a day during the week, should hit 71WU and 50,000 points in about 1hour!!!!!


----------



## wanako

Just started folding today. Still working on my first WU now. Should be done in about 3 hours. Right now I'm using my work work "Big Noodle" right now, and will be putting my gaming rig, "Onyx", to work when I get home.









Big Noodle has a really old GPU so I think the i7 will be more efficient for folding. Onyx has a Sandy i5 and a GTX 560Ti so I'm not sure how to set that one up yet. Any help and recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## omega17

-SMP on the i5 and -advmethods on the Ti.


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> -SMP on the i5 and -advmethods on the Ti.


I'm sorry, I've no clue what that means. Is that an extension to the executable? I'm using Beta version 7.1 client that has both the SMP and GPU clients. Maybe that helps?


----------



## omega17

Apologies, if I'd given v7 half a chance, I might be able to assist, but I can't stand it









Luckily, zodac has a rather awesome guide -> http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide

Basically, SMP folding is multithreaded to take advantage of your i5 cores, and the -advmethods on the GPU will leave more CPU time for the SMP, so it maximises your overall contribution









Have a read through that guide though


----------



## wanako

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *omega17*
> 
> Apologies, if I'd given v7 half a chance, I might be able to assist, but I can't stand it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily, zodac has a rather awesome guide -> http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide
> Basically, SMP folding is multithreaded to take advantage of your i5 cores, and the -advmethods on the GPU will leave more CPU time for the SMP, so it maximises your overall contribution
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a read through that guide though










thanks. yes I did have a read of that thread a bit before I started folding. So I guess I'm all caught up then. I thought there would need to be more of a special setup but actually it quite simple. Thanks again for the help.









+ Rep


----------



## PCCstudent

Welcome to OCN. I see your location is Mumbai, I made friends with a couple of customer support people from your location. Please do not give rep for me saying welcome to the Forum but you are sincierly welcome.


----------



## msgclb

I've now a new OCN folder.









OCN Folding Username: Rockhopper
OCN Username: msgclb

I've got 4 clients running.
I'll get back with more info later.


----------



## zodac

Hi.


----------



## [March]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Hi.


Hi.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I've now a new OCN folder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OCN Folding Username: Rockhopper
> OCN Username: msgclb
> I've got 4 clients running.
> I'll get back with more info later.


I know you.


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I know you.


I was wondering how long it would take for you to sniff me out.









I just had a X58 i7-970 rig running Linux that is OC to 4 GHz upload a 6901 and then load a 6904. The problem is it won't complete before the deadline. This happened to me several times and I've just let it complete not getting the bonus. I set the memory to 2799 hoping that would keep this from happening again.

What should I do?

I could stop the client and reconfigure to -smp only on my OCN folding name Rockhopper. I'm currently trying to get my smp clients with passkey to qualify for the bonus points.

I could also just let it run although I don't like this idea.


----------



## SpYFoXZeRo

Hi all!!!

I don't have much to say about my self. Just wanted to say "Hi all!!!"









I'm currently just folding with my sig. rig, unfortunately it's also my gaming computer and its that time of the year that a lot of good games comes out.









Currently sharing [email protected] with Skyrim.






























<--- I like this smiley because my name is Jerry.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> Hi all!!!
> I don't have much to say about my self. Just wanted to say "Hi all!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm currently just folding with my sig. rig, unfortunately it's also my gaming computer and its that time of the year that a lot of good games comes out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently sharing [email protected] with Skyrim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <--- I like this smiley because my name is Jerry.


Do you know someone named Tom? Kidding.


----------



## breadcrums

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCCstudent*
> 
> Welcome to OCN. I see your location is Mumbai, I made friends with a couple of customer support people from your location. Please do not give rep for me saying welcome to the Forum but you are sincierly welcome.


u talkin 2 me?thanx


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *msgclb*
> 
> I was wondering how long it would take for you to sniff me out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just had a X58 i7-970 rig running Linux that is OC to 4 GHz upload a 6901 and then load a 6904. The problem is it won't complete before the deadline. This happened to me several times and I've just let it complete not getting the bonus. I set the memory to 2799 hoping that would keep this from happening again.
> What should I do?
> I could stop the client and reconfigure to -smp only on my OCN folding name Rockhopper. I'm currently trying to get my smp clients with passkey to qualify for the bonus points.
> I could also just let it run although I don't like this idea.


I don't run Linux. I did post a link of your question on main page.


----------



## robbo2

Should be able to complete a 6904 on a 4ghz hex without a problem :S Are you using the machine a lot for other things?


----------



## msgclb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robbo2*
> 
> Should be able to complete a 6904 on a 4ghz hex without a problem :S Are you using the machine a lot for other things?


No.
Right now with 2% done I'm calculating it will complete with 3 hours to spare.
I'm going to bed and in the morning hopefully I'll have a smile on my face.


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SpYFoXZeRo*
> 
> Currently sharing [email protected] with Skyrim.


Same here, mine is sharing with Skyrim and BF3


----------



## Buckwheet

So hi. I have been a closet DCer for quite a while now doing [email protected] Converted over to Folding just this past month or so. Finally registered and added 37726 as my team. I wanted to get some points under my belt before joining a team to make sure everything was stable. So far things have been great, and the resources available have been top notch.

[email protected] Username - Buckwheet


----------



## zodac

:wave2:


----------



## FiveEYZ

just joined the team 37726, hope i can contribute something xD


----------



## mach1

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Detahmaio

I joined the team last night hopefully I can contribute as much as possible. =]

Edit: Question why does it seem like I'm folding extremely slow with my sig ring (i know it's not the best).

23 hours to complete 1 cpu WU
and 14 hours for my gpu.


----------



## zodac

CPU WUs are just a lot longer than GPU WUs. One you finish 10 CPU WUs though, you get bonus points, which will give a lot better PPD.


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Hey all... Not so new here, and not exactly new to folding... but this is first experience folding attached to a team...
Setup FAH on a p4 that I picked up for $25 is a slow little bugger, but as I drop backup's onto it, it runs 24/7 regardless...
Setup with default options with the exception of the team ident number...

Is a 478 p4 @3Ghz woot! came with a 16" crt and keyb + mouse too.
Glad to be here, and thanks for having me...

Incase you are wondering; I fold in memory of my great grandmother, who suffered from alzheimers, and passed away quietly at the ripe old age of 98...
My fondest memory of her, is of her chasing me around her kitchen with her big wooden spoon after she would catch me sneaking a taste of her pasta sauce.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> I joined the team last night hopefully I can contribute as much as possible. =]
> Edit: Question why does it seem like I'm folding extremely slow with my sig ring (i know it's not the best).
> 23 hours to complete 1 cpu WU
> and 14 hours for my gpu.


Hey fellow 5770 folder.

Use the v7 Client so you can grab the Core16 work units. They are 1850 points a piece (no bonus) and should get better PPD than other clients. A 5770 should get about 6000 ppd using this client.
Make sure you scroll to the bottom and add "client type advanced" to your gpu slot.

And also be sure to free up a CPU core for folding your AMD gpu, otherwise they will compete with each other for clock cycles.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> CPU WUs are just a lot longer than GPU WUs. One you finish 10 CPU WUs though, you get bonus points, which will give a lot better PPD.


Sweet







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hey fellow 5770 folder.
> Use the v7 Client so you can grab the Core16 work units. They are 1850 points a piece (no bonus) and should get better PPD than other clients. A 5770 should get about 6000 ppd using this client.
> Make sure you scroll to the bottom and add "client type advanced" to your gpu slot.
> And also be sure to free up a CPU core for folding your AMD gpu, otherwise they will compete with each other for clock cycles.


I remember putting the client type advanced but my gpu PPD shows as unknown and I'm 55% into my WU idk why tho. *Shrug* I have no clue what my 5770 is pulling.

If it's okay to post screens in this thread I'd show ya but I'm sure you know what I mean


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember putting the client type advanced but my gpu PPD shows as unknown and I'm 55% into my WU idk why tho. *Shrug* I have no clue what my 5770 is pulling.
> If it's okay to post screens in this thread I'd show ya but I'm sure you know what I mean


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=600493


----------



## Detahmaio

what are ya trying to say?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> what are ya trying to say?


Just a link to your folding stats. If you need help with your setup post on the main thread, and somebody will help you. Welcome to the team.


----------



## Detahmaio

oh







thanks


----------



## Jeppzer

Welcome to the [email protected] section. How may I deplete your IQ today?﻿


----------



## WiSK

I was folding in team 0 for a while and now just noticed I can join team 37726. So, hello everyone


----------



## zodac

Ohai.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Ohai.


Oh look, the collective IQ just dropped, again.


----------



## strik3

heyguys just a quick intro. i started folding back in 2010 with a 9800gx2 folding for evga. i have just built a new system and have started folding your ocn. im also looking for a team to join.


----------



## FiveEYZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strik3*
> 
> heyguys just a quick intro. i started folding back in 2010 with a 9800gx2 folding for evga. i have just built a new system and have started folding your ocn. im also looking for a team to join.


and the team u wanna join is 37726


----------



## tictoc

Just started folding on my sig rig. I don't game much and I have an HTPC and another rig for work, so I should be able to fold 24/7 more or less. Currently folding on both my 5770s and my 1090t. Folding in Windows 7. Set-up was pretty simple, but I don't know if I need to do anything to increase my output. I will begin researching now for the best wat to use my system. Folding as TickTock99 for OCN.


----------



## Citra

Hi my name is Citra and I am a foldaholic.

Sent from my HTC EVO 3D X515a


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just started folding on my sig rig. I don't game much and I have an HTPC and another rig for work, so I should be able to fold 24/7 more or less. Currently folding on both my 5770s and my 1090t. Folding in Windows 7. Set-up was pretty simple, but I don't know if I need to do anything to increase my output. I will begin researching now for the best wat to use my system. Folding as TickTock99 for OCN.


How fast are your 5770's folding.

Edit: What cpu smp number should i use for 2 cores? it has -1, 1, 2, 3


----------



## arvidab

Never actually properly introduced myself here, got snagged up by z to fold my 6970 for one of the TC teams. Things really escalated from there on...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Just started folding on my sig rig. I don't game much and I have an HTPC and another rig for work, so I should be able to fold 24/7 more or less. Currently folding on both my 5770s and my 1090t. Folding in Windows 7. Set-up was pretty simple, but I don't know if I need to do anything to increase my output. I will begin researching now for the best wat to use my system. Folding as TickTock99 for OCN.


If you fold your Radeon, leave a core free from SMP for the GPU to use (as it needs it). If your using v7 set CPUs to 5 in the config for your SMP slot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Edit: What cpu smp number should i use for 2 cores? it has -1, 1, 2, 3


Your sig rig (X4) and you want to fold SMP on two cores? 2.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Never actually properly introduced myself here, got snagged up by z to fold my 6970 for one of the TC teams. Things really escalated from there on...
> If you fold your Radeon, leave a core free from SMP for the GPU to use (as it needs it). If your using v7 set CPUs to 5 in the config for your SMP slot.
> Your sig rig (X4) and you want to fold SMP on two cores? 2.


Oh i disabled the 4th core to test a few things that's why. I'd set it to 3 for 3 cores correct? Just want to make sure it's straight forward


----------



## importflip

I just started folding a few minutes ago.


About to set up my GPUs.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Returning folder. I5 and i7 24/7 and 16 i5's every so often

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> How fast are your 5770's folding.


5770's are currently at stock 850/1200. I wanted to be sure that my CPU overclock was stable before I set my 5770's to 925/1250. Will I see much of a difference in folding performance with my cards OCed?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> If you fold your Radeon, leave a core free from SMP for the GPU to use (as it needs it). If your using v7 set CPUs to 5 in the config for your SMP slot.


I am using v7 with CPUs set to 6 right now, because there didn't seem to be a difference in ETA or TPF at 5 or 6. Will SMP 5 be better over an extended period of time? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Detahmaio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> 5770's are currently at stock 850/1200. I wanted to be sure that my CPU overclock was stable before I set my 5770's to 925/1250. Will I see much of a difference in folding performance with my cards OCed?
> I am using v7 with CPUs set to 6 right now, because there didn't seem to be a difference in ETA or TPF at 5 or 6. Will SMP 5 be better over an extended period of time? Thanks for the help.


Honestly I think I set something up wrong or I don't know what's exactly ''good'' in terms of folding.

My cpu and gpu randomly drops to unknown status.

my estimated PPD is 555.04 for my 5770 tho.

As of right now I just fold and keep on the look out for other 5770 folders or athlon II x3 users (lol)


----------



## thefinnusn

Started folding maybe a week ago or so. Got Z's help and now things are chugging away. Have two 6970's and a mobile i7 folding. The i7 kills my fx.... by 5,000 ppd. Decided to just stop folding with it. Not worth the extra heat in my room.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thefinnusn*
> 
> Started folding maybe a week ago or so. *Got Z's help* and now things are chugging away. Have two 6970's and a mobile i7 folding. The i7 kills my fx.... by 5,000 ppd. Decided to just stop folding with it. Not worth the extra heat in my room.


Lucky guy...


----------



## Hatchet

Hello, i started folding yesterday for overclock.net after quite a long hiatus. I used to fold by myself (team name "burnt toast").

Im starting my farm with with a:
intel 650
amd 8120
amd 6870

Hope to expand from there!


----------



## Mongol

Don't think I ever intro'd myself.

Started back this past March on a pair of lowly core 2 duo's...now added a quad...soon to add a hex core and some gpu's to the mix.

Let's see if I can't hit 10 million by this time next year.


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

Just started folding a couple days ago.. finished my 1st WU last night!







:


----------



## Trull

Hey guys, I started folding yesterday. I downloaded client v7.1.38 with SMP+GPU functions but for some reason my GPU is at 0% load, even though it says it's Running? :/


----------



## ACHILEE5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trull*
> 
> Hey guys, I started folding yesterday. I downloaded client v7.1.38 with SMP+GPU functions but for some reason my GPU is at 0% load, even though it says it's Running? It says "gpu:0". :/


Hello mate








Try posting in the Folder Lounge! You'll have much more chance of getting an answer quick








Sorry IDK what is wrong with the GPU


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Back again, I added v7 client to both my p4 and sig-rig now I have both rigs running.... if I could get away with it and convince my wife I would add her media center desktop into the cluster....
but meh, it's all good.... in about a month or so I'll be swapping out my hp p4 with a c2q q6600 as a dedicated 24\7 folding rig....


----------



## gildadan

Hey all. Kind of new to folding. First foray went not so well during the chimp challenge. Smoked my 1366 mb pushing it to hard I suppose. Competition to me is if you aren't breaking stuff you aren't trying hard enough. So I guess it was all good. But now I have decided time to put this stuff back to work. Right now only on some 775 cpu's and 2 570's. Was hoping to finally get my 1366 back going but found out the chip got dead as well. Am hoping for an rma on that and then that will be churning as well. Was really surprised to find it dead and hadn't had anything else to try it in. Just figured it would be good considering the area that was damaged. Guess I was wrong.

Am sure you are all wondering why so long to figure that all out. Well since then I moved and renovated a house so that took all my time up. Just now getting time to put into computers again. Hopefully won't fry anything in the near future and can continue to make contributions.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Just started folding again.

Typically i run 4 i5 2400's during the weekends and sometimes during the week but i am hoping to up that to 16 i5 2400's sometime in January.
Hoping to get some decent ppd out of 16 i5's


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

HOW DO YOU GET THAT MANY COMPUTERS!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Jeppzer

YOU BUY THEM!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## HardheadedMurphy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*
> 
> Just started folding again.
> 
> Typically i run 4 i5 2400's during the weekends and sometimes during the week but i am hoping to up that to 16 i5 2400's sometime in January.
> Hoping to get some decent ppd out of 16 i5's


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> HOW DO YOU GET THAT MANY COMPUTERS!?!?!?!?!?!?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> YOU BUY THEM!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


I have a thought, but my Mother taught me that if I have nothing nice\productice to say, I probably should keep my mouth shut... so I'll leave it with this :


----------



## G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5

lol.. im just asking the question.. cuz that's expensive.. I'd have a hard time affording 4.. let alone 16..

I'm not saying that he's lying.. just wondering if he's getting them really really cheap from somewhere or something.


----------



## jdip

Hey guys I've been folding for a few weeks now, it's helped to keep my room nice and cozy during winter









I am using FAH GPU Tracker V2 (latest version) with the SMP client (latest version). For the past 2 days, the number of points for each work unit have shown as "Unknown" in FAH GPU Tracker. It shows the Project and % Complete for the work unit, but Points are Unknown and PPD is at 0.0, but it is still folding.

Does anyone know why?


----------



## kurt_02f150

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardheadedMurphy*
> 
> I have a thought, but my Mother taught me that if I have nothing nice\productice to say, I probably should keep my mouth shut... so I'll leave it with this :


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G3N3R4L Bl4Nk5*
> 
> lol.. im just asking the question.. cuz that's expensive.. I'd have a hard time affording 4.. let alone 16..
> I'm not saying that he's lying.. just wondering if he's getting them really really cheap from somewhere or something.


No, they are idle machines I use at work. Most of the time they are just sitting idle so since i am back into folding i will utilize them.

I had a bunch of core2duo's online recently but it wasn't enough ppd to be worth it. You can see the active clients here. Right now i just have 5 i5's running.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Kurt_Brinker


----------



## kurt_02f150

you can look at my stats too. I have 599K total and 551K of them came in December.


----------



## arvidab

Welcome to all new folder.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> I am using v7 with CPUs set to 6 right now, because there didn't seem to be a difference in ETA or TPF at 5 or 6. Will SMP 5 be better over an extended period of time? Thanks for the help.


A little late reply, sorry. Can't say if it would be better in the long run if you indeed doesn't see a change in TPF of you SMP folding. Though some WU doesn't work with an odd number of cores and that would work in favour of using all six, I've never had this happen but as it can happen you might wanna stick to 6.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Detahmaio*
> 
> Oh i disabled the 4th core to test a few things that's why. I'd set it to 3 for 3 cores correct? Just want to make sure it's straight forward


Yup, it's that simple. 0 lets the client use all the cores/threads it can find.


----------



## kurt_02f150

Should break 1 million before the week is out./ Woohoo, my first million.


----------



## WiSK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*
> 
> Should break 1 million before the week is out./ Woohoo, my first million.


Woo! Yay!


----------



## ChasR

I'm not exactly a new folder, but thought I would say hello instead of merely lurking.


----------



## jdip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurt_02f150*
> 
> Should break 1 million before the week is out./ Woohoo, my first million.


Nice, I'm closing in on 200k


----------



## Kevdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChasR*
> 
> I'm not exactly a new folder, but thought I would say hello instead of merely lurking.


Hello and Welcome..


----------



## crUk

I just started folding on my ps3! Woohoo!


----------



## notyettoday

Howdy Y'all.

I used to fold for futuremark.com, starting when 3dmark2k1se was available or so. I'm glad I stumbled across these forums. The cold weather (as cold as it gets in TN) reminded me of the days when I used my athlon xp and folding to heat my room in MI. So now my goal is to pay the same electric bill while working for a good cause, and helping the odds of catching #2. Don't worry, I have no plans of stopping come summer, thats why I have an attic. 6 systems with a combined core count of 13, and ~39ghz worth of number crunching goodness, I'm trying. If my Blackberry could fold it would.

Thanks to everyone to donating their electricity money and leftover parts for a good cause. Happy Holidays!


----------



## tuffarts

Hi
Just finishing my watercooling system, so I can fold day&night without my cards cooking.
I tried some folding on air at end of Nov (its hot in Aus. then), but 1 of my 480's was 98 deg, so I waited some more till I could buy all the gear I wanted.
Now Christmas is holding up all my delivery's for the last items I need.
I have both GPU's being cooled by HeatKiller waterblocks, running into a HSF4 140mm X 3 RAD and a Phobiya 140mm X 1 RAD,(these will both be going in the CPU loop), being Pumped by a 24v D5.
The CPU is going to be cooled by a Aqua Computers Cuplex Kryos block, but the one I bought had a defective screw and Aqua are sending me another (soon I will just use hardware bolt if real bolt doesn't arrive).
When I fit The CPU block in the next few days, then I will add the MO-RA3 9 X 140mm to the GPU loop
both the large rads are going to be outside case, the larger one pushing hot air out a door I don't use.
all fans will be on slow, since I have enough RAD's to keep cool passively nearly.
So after a year of putting up with loud fans and hot stuffy room, I will be able to Fold day and night, without felling like I live in the tropics, next to an airport.

The GPU's love the new conditions, I have not been able to get over 52 deg with Furmark on 2560x2048 with afterburner maxing voltage to it's limit 850mhz clocks and 2025mhz mem, and they fold at 45 deg.
My CPU is running stock at moment and SMP is taking long time to finish compared with GPU's, I have Bigadv option enabled on SMP slot but I think it is taking too long and I should turn it off until I can OC CPU again.is this correct?
I should hit 50,000 points tonight (for Christmas), but this is just a start I will have rest of rig finished as I want in next few weeks, then I can fold in comfort not available now.

So Again
Hi


----------



## bwhiten

Just crossed the 50,000 point level so I am official I suppose







. I am folding on a couple of older dual Xeon based workstations for now, one with a GPU that is folding. I am looking to update the other with a GPU that is new enough to also fold.


----------



## zzzzzzzzzz0

Hello! I just began folding on my sig rig, using both the SMP and GPU2 client. Though it's not much, it can only help.


----------



## Eaglesfan251

Just started folding under the username FrankLa215 on my sig rig, laptop and PS3!


----------



## zodac

Haven't posted here for a while. :O

Welcome to the team everyone!


----------



## cssorkinman

Just started folding for OCN (under the name cssorkinman). I have a 2600k and a Phenom II 940 that have joined the fight against these dreadful diseases








It's inspiring to see how much equipment, money and time some of the people here have dedicated to the cause


----------



## kbrandon1

I've been folding for several weeks now using my sig rig and ps3. I've just passed 90k points and looking to continue to contribute what I can.


----------



## Jermasaurus

Started Folding for OCN on my measly sig rig the other night. It's not much, but every bit counts.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jermasaurus*
> 
> Started Folding for OCN on my measly sig rig the other night. It's not much, but every bit counts.


Awesome, good to have you aboard. Welcome to the team


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Welcome to team 37726!


----------



## Jermasaurus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Awesome, good to have you aboard. Welcome to the team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> Welcome to team 37726!


Thanks for the warm welcome guys!


----------



## Border201

Set up my new rig around the time I got back into folding on my PC. Been up for only a 5 or 6 days of full folding, but I think I'm doing well. It's a worthy cause and the least I can do for all the help I received from OCNs forum members in helping me set up my new tower! Also as we speak I'm participating in the Foldathon for Huntington's Disease.


----------



## gr3nd3l

Just started folding a few days ago on my measly little rig.
I am about 2 months away from being able to upgrade this thing and really start helping


----------



## Pao

I used to fold back in the day, but about 3 years ago we moved to an old farm house with no cable internet, and such a crappy electric main pulled in from the road that too many appliances on and *POP*. But we are now putting an offer on a new house in town, signing the contract today, contract language says closing to be no later then Feb. 20th. If all goes according to plan, I should be able to come back and play real soon!

I'm excited! I enjoyed folding!


----------



## Riott77

Just started folding this month. A few false starts on my gpu, but I just participated in my first FAT. Need to get some better cooling to push my OC higher.. MUST FOLD MOAR! Every bit helps though


----------



## axipher

I don't think I ever introduced myself on this thread, so here goes:










Folding from the cold Northern Depths of the United States of America's Hat, Canada, I am axipher (pronounced axe - e - fur). I fold for all the family and friends that have lost to, or are currently fighting any disease, in hopes to help find a cure.


----------



## bfromcolo

New folder, just started today. My systems not much though so it may take a while to finish anything, e5400 clocked at 3.24.

Getting a not supported error on my GPU at the moment ATI 6750 running Catalyst 11.11, not sure what to do about that. (edit - I broke down and read the instructions, now its working with command switch)


----------



## klewlis1

Hello, this is my first attempt at folding. I started yesterday. I'm just using the basic versions for cpu and gpu atm. The other installs seemed too complex for me lol. Im dumb when it comes to changing files and adding this and that. So far it has taken me since i started with a little down time a few hrs to complete 10 WU's is this normal or should i be faster? I have no clue i need all the help i can get. I let it run while i use the pc for surfing. To me it seems like it doesnt slow down at all .


----------



## zodac

If the clients are too awkward for you to use, you can try this instead:
http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2

*Much* easier to use. 

And it should take you a few days to complete the 10 WUs. They *must* be CPU WUs though; GPU ones don't count.


----------



## klewlis1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If the clients are too awkward for you to use, you can try this instead:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2
> 
> *Much* easier to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it should take you a few days to complete the 10 WUs. They *must* be CPU WUs though; GPU ones don't count.


Well whats the point in running the gpu then if the WU's don't count? That sucks cause my card is alot faster at finishing the WU's


----------



## juano

The GPU WUs will still count, so there is no reason not to run the GPU, zodac just meant that only CPU work WUs count towards the initial requirement of 10 WUs to qualify for bonus points on the CPU WUs. So the GPU won't be affected, the only thing that's affected is that after you reach 10 CPU WUs then you will be getting more points per CPU WU. The GPU WUs are completely unaffected by the bonus points so it's still good to fold it, and also the amount of data/information gained to further the research as a whole is not affected by bonus points. The cause of folding is being helped whenever you complete a WU, the points are just like an artificial incentive or game that's mostly separate from the actual research. The only way the points are related to the research is after you qualify for the CPU bonus points you will get more points based on how quickly you can finish the WUs, because the more WUs you can do and the quicker you can do them, the faster the science gets done.


----------



## klewlis1

Oh ok i see now, see i don't know a thing about folding i didnt know anything about points or bonus points or anything till you just mentioned it. I am just learning about it today. A friend told me about it so i figured i'd DL it and try to help and look for a cause for cancer as thats what my father died from so thats why i am here. Thanks for the info.


----------



## juano

No problem, it's a little daunting to start because there's just so much info here but there are plenty of people that are willing to help if you come across any other issues.


----------



## WiSK

Welcome new folders!


----------



## klewlis1

Zodac is that a stand alone client or do i need to DL the gpu client and the uni client and run them along with this client


----------



## klewlis1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If the clients are too awkward for you to use, you can try this instead:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2
> 
> *Much* easier to use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it should take you a few days to complete the 10 WUs. They *must* be CPU WUs though; GPU ones don't count.


Zodac is that a stand alone client or do i need to DL the gpu client and the uni client and run them along with this client


----------



## zodac

That will manage it for you.


----------



## klewlis1

that didnt really answer my question, do i need to DL the other 2 clients, or is all i need is this www.overclock.net/t/739408/fah-gpu-tracker-v2


----------



## klewlis1

I wanna think you for being so patient with me and teaching me. Thanks!!!


----------



## zodac

That program will download and install all relevant clients for you; no need to download anything else. :thumb:


----------



## juano

The GPU tracker v2 alone will get you sorted, that is all you need.


----------



## klewlis1

Oh ok i see know, sorry guys i'm totally new to all this folding and such and want to think you both for all your help, thnaks alot!!!!


----------



## Jollyriffic

First time folding and pretty new to OCN
the computer i am folding on is listed in the sig.
had no idea what folding was till about an hr ago.

i don't game on this computer and its usually always on downloading torrents.
since this computer has as much power as it does, and i don't use more than 20% cpu at any given time, i figured why not devote it to something useful.

i have another computer that has an amd cpu, thinking a dual core, that i could also plug in for this.
will need to drop an OS on it, currently it has mandriva but not running correctly so will prob just jump on windows 7.

i have some much older graphics cards, not sure if they will work with this, but i could pop those in to the other machine and let it be dedicated to folding.

also have a much older computer that has an amd xp cpu at 2ish-ghz. so maybe i could load that one up also.

not totally sure what it is that folding does other than medical research, but im already excited to be doing it.


----------



## Virgle144

Hi guys, I am new to folding, and will soon have a dedicated folding computer. I'm not sure if it's even worth paying attention to my rank as in my hardware is so bad I can't possibly reach a good rank. Currently setting up my client for my second gpu.


----------



## zodac

If you Fold consistently, you'd be surprised how far up the ranks you can move.


----------



## Virgle144

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> If you Fold consistently, you'd be surprised how far up the ranks you can move.


Ha ha I saw that I went up a couple today. Hopefully I get a boost now that I have both my cards folding.


----------



## $ilent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Virgle144*
> 
> Ha ha I saw that I went up a couple today. Hopefully I get a boost now that I have both my cards folding.


The vast majority, id guess less than 10% of OCN folders are active, which means your gonna pass people sooner or later.


----------



## zodac

9.3% activity actually.


----------



## axipher

I'm liking the upward trend in PPD for the team


----------



## arvidab

Let's see how long they'll let us do it...


----------



## Los Hog

Hi I am new to folding seems to be fun so far


----------



## Jeppzer

I'm also new and it's awesomely funtastic to fold!


----------



## Border201

If Jeppzer is new to folding then I'm Zodac's long lost brother...


----------



## arvidab

Hai there!

And welcome to the (real) new members.


----------



## Jeppzer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> If Jeppzer is new to folding then I'm Zodac's long lost brother...


zodac has a brother!


----------



## Border201

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> zodac has a brother!


A LONG LOST ONE!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> If Jeppzer is new to folding then I'm Zodac's long lost brother...


Jeppzer is new to folding, you're just far too new to know it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Border201*
> 
> If Jeppzer is new to folding then I'm Zodac's long lost brother...
> 
> 
> 
> Jeppzer is new to folding, you're just far too new to know it.
Click to expand...

Who are you, you must be new here too


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Who are you, you must be new here too


Never step on a fresh juano.







Welcome new folders!


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Hi new folder here







im a derp who lives upside down







i like fishing and cricket, i have a love/hate relation with trolls, and pod's. I hate ponies, genius's and anything thats cute (minus someones hedgie) im naturally stupid so yes im a terrible person when i want to be!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> Hi new folder here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im a derp who lives upside down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i like fishing and cricket, i have a love/hate relation with trolls, and pod's. I hate ponies, genius's and anything thats cute (minus someones hedgie) im naturally stupid so yes im a terrible person when i want to be!


http://www.overclock.net/t/367058/aussie-ocn-club/0_20


----------



## IXcrispyXI




----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I hate ponies, *genius's* and anything thats cute (minus someones hedgie) im naturally stupid so yes im a terrible person when i want to be!


Yeah, you clearly do...


----------



## IXcrispyXI

-.- you're no fun


----------



## zodac

And you're not a genius.

Glad we cleared that up. :thumb:


----------



## IXcrispyXI

i never said i am and i will never say it even if i saved this earth from the worst thing that could possibly happen
for starters im not smart, would you like to elaborate some more things


----------



## zodac

I never said you said you were. I'm just saying you're not.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

and ive said im not how many times now jeez i think living in ireland has messed up your brain a little too much







(i blame the guiness)


----------



## Hagelund

Hey guys,

Been following OCN for a long time now, just reading mostly though. But I then i thought, why not give it a try? So here I am, I just started folding, and Im using all the power I have









Wish me luck


----------



## WiSK

Hi Hagelund!


----------



## Ubeermench

I'm new!







Just started monday.


----------



## iZZ

I have been folding for a while but not a very serious thing. Now I'm going to leave my rig folding every time I leave it. That is, when my dad is not home







So I use GPU Tracker, it's very simple to use and it gets the job done. I'm going to look up on these -bigadv things and such. I was very touched by syr's death so that's when I decided to fold like hell! It also gives me a reason to have such a powerfull computer. Also one of my grandparents died from cancer when I was very young, so I did not spend some good time with him. I want to "avenge" his death so I can help prevent such things happening again... I seem to get some good PPD. So I will keep folding forever!


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ubeermench*
> 
> I'm new!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just started monday.


Not this Monday...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iZZ*
> 
> I have been folding for a while but not a very serious thing. Now I'm going to leave my rig folding every time I leave it. That is, when my dad is not home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I use GPU Tracker, it's very simple to use and it gets the job done. I'm going to look up on these -bigadv things and such. I was very touched by syr's death so that's when I decided to fold like hell! It also gives me a reason to have such a powerfull computer. Also one of my grandparents died from cancer when I was very young, so I did not spend some good time with him. I want to "avenge" his death so I can help prevent such things happening again... I seem to get some good PPD. So I will keep folding forever!


Good to have you on board. :thumb:


----------



## Mightylobo

Started folding a bit last year, but stopped after a day or two (Had only a 555 back then, wasn't worth it)
Just started folding again ( Been running for 7 days straight). Around 120WU so far and 190k Points.









Hope to get my GTX580 soon to fold that as well


----------



## HothBase

Hey guys!

Thought I'd give folding a shot now that I've got some decent power in my rig.

2500K @ 4400 producing ~14.5k PPD
560 Ti @ 913/2200 ~13.5k PPD
Does that sound right?


----------



## Tarun

i fold with my Athlon II X4 640 @ 3.6Ghz i don't know which WU to go for a big medium or small i usually do it

Code:



Code:


max-packet-size
Small

i usually get barely 3k or 4k if i fold for 20 hours+







i usually tend to fold for 15 to 18 hrs per day can someone help me to boost my PPD any tweak or trick pls








started just 2 months ago and now addicted


----------



## strych9

I've started folding a few days ago!


----------



## maz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strych9*
> 
> I've started folding a few days ago!


Welcome aboard!


----------



## strych9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maz0r*
> 
> Welcome aboard!


Thank you


----------



## vedaire

hey guys got my gpu client up and running on my 7970 tonight so we will see how it goes.

anything I should know bout maximizing out my work units on this card?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vedaire*
> 
> hey guys got my gpu client up and running on my 7970 tonight so we will see how it goes.
> anything I should know bout maximizing out my work units on this card?


Just run the client v7 beta and set it up according to this guide.


----------



## scubadiver59

Noob and new OC'er...

Haven't started folding on my current rig yet , a 2600K w/2xGTX560 in SLI and a GT520 PhysX, but I did start one of my PS3s going the other day and plan on starting the other PS3 either tonight or this weekend--upgrading the HDD and started downloading Yellow Dog Linux today.

Have a couple of dual-cores sitting idle (Dell 531s AMD and a XPS 410 Intel) but don't know how much help they will be. The 531s has a 9600GT half-height card in it and the XPS410 as a 5850.

Will probably SMP the 2600K and probably won't mess with the graphics folding since I have a little heat issue with the one sandwiched GTX560s (Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z mobo: x16 Slot 1 = 520, *Slot 2 = 560*, Slot 4 = 560 for 40 lanes)--1/2" between the two lower cards. I have a 80x15mm fan on order that will sit in the HAF-X graphics card support bracket that hopefully cool it down once i mock up a cooling chute to direct air down between the cards.

In mentioning the SMP above, for the 2600K: is it better to run the SMP straight up from the Windows client or is it better to run VMware Workstation, Linux, and then run it that way? I have a licensed copy if the VMware Workstation v8. And even then, do you run all four cores or just three in the SMP under VMware?

Any insight will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.

Until later...


----------



## zodac

VMware for the 2600k would certainly give better PPD than Windows alone. And you'll wanna enable HT and run it on all 8 threads in the VM if possible.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Noob and new OC'er...
> Haven't started folding on my current rig yet , a 2600K w/2xGTX560 in SLI and a GT520 PhysX, but I did start one of my PS3s going the other day and plan on starting the other PS3 either tonight or this weekend--upgrading the HDD and started downloading Yellow Dog Linux today.
> Have a couple of dual-cores sitting idle (Dell 531s AMD and a XPS 410 Intel) but don't know how much help they will be. The 531s has a 9600GT half-height card in it and the XPS410 as a 5850.
> Will probably SMP the 2600K and probably won't mess with the graphics folding since I have a little heat issue with the one sandwiched GTX560s (Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z mobo: x16 Slot 1 = 520, *Slot 2 = 560*, Slot 4 = 560 for 40 lanes)--1/2" between the two lower cards. I have a 80x15mm fan on order that will sit in the HAF-X graphics card support bracket that hopefully cool it down once i mock up a cooling chute to direct air down between the cards.
> In mentioning the SMP above, for the 2600K: is it better to run the SMP straight up from the Windows client or is it better to run VMware Workstation, Linux, and then run it that way? I have a licensed copy if the VMware Workstation v8. And even then, do you run all four cores or just three in the SMP under VMware?
> Any insight will be greatly appreciated and thanks in advance.
> Until later...


You will want to run all 4 cores and 8 threads in the VM. Here is the VM folding image/guide that I use and recommend. Let me know if you run into any problems or need any help getting it set up. I attached a picture of what your settings for the VM should look like, you want these settings except for your own username and passkey, and keep the DNS I blanked out as it's default. Once you have those settings but with your information and hit submit your VM will reboot and then begin folding. If you have a heat issue on the GPUs currently then it might be smart to not fold on them as folding does run the GPUs pretty hard. But if you do get the heat issue sorted out and decide to fold on them then I can help you set that up as well.

If you haven't already and are wondering this is how you sign up to have your folding info displayed under your username. We're having a Foldathon coming up on the 19th of March which is 48 hours where we all fold as much as possible which you should sign up for here, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You will want to run all 4 cores and 8 threads in the VM. Here is the VM folding image/guide that I use and recommend. Let me know if you run into any problems or need any help getting it set up. If you have a heat issue on the GPUs currently then it might be smart to not fold on them as folding does run the GPUs pretty hard. But if you do get teh heat issue sorted out and decide to fold on them then I can help you set that up as well.
> If you haven't already and are wondering this is how you sign up to have your folding info displayed under your username. We're having a Foldathon coming up on the 19th of March which is 48 hours where we all fold as much as possible which you should sign up for here, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.


Thanks to all for the advice!!!









Already ran one WU on my 2600K and two on one of the PS3s--the new one I bought this past weekend for gaming...but mostly folding. Once I get the YDL installed and running on the one PS3 I'll start that one folding 24/7...I'll run the "stock" PS3 against it and see what the difference is--should be interesting.

My SIG in the folding database is the same as the one I post with here, Scubadiver59--already posting to the OCN Team. I will participate in the next fold-a-thon...I can always play my WoW on my XPS410 while the 2600K cranks out some WUs.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Thanks to all for the advice!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already ran one WU on my 2600K and two on one of the PS3s--the new one I bought this past weekend for gaming...but mostly folding. Once I get the YDL installed and running on the one PS3 I'll start that one folding 24/7...I'll run the "stock" PS3 against it and see what the difference is--should be interesting.
> My SIG in the folding database is the same as the one I post with here, Scubadiver59--already posting to the OCN Team. I will participate in the next fold-a-thon...I can always play my WoW on my XPS410 while the 2600K cranks out some WUs.


Just so you know the PS3s are very inefficient in terms of points and work done per watt used so if you're concerned with power usage/electricity bill then it might be best not to fold on them. In terms of efficiency the best by a long shot is the CPU, then GPUs, and finally the PS3. You might want to run them for things like the foldathon (which you can sign up for now and I'll take all the points from referrals I can get even if they come from PS3s







)but I probably wouldn't bother running them 24/7, the CPU and a GPU or two iff possible would be much better bets. I updated my post above with a picture of what your VM settings should look like and I was going to edit this in as well but I'll just add it here. If you would like to monitor the VM CPU's folding progress (not necessary but nice) the monitoring program HFM is recommended, to set it up to monitor your VM follow step 7 of the VM guide but just replace the log folder address with the one shown in your VMware player window.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Just so you know the PS3s are very inefficient in terms of points and work done per watt used. I updated my post above with a picture of what your VM settings should look like and I was going to edit this in as well but I'll just add it here. If you would like to monitor the VM CPU's folding progress (not necessary but nice) the monitoring program HFM is recommended, to set it up to monitor your VM follow step 7 of the VM guide but just replace the log folder address with the one shown in your VMware player window.


Regarding the inefficiency of the PS3s...any work is better than no work, isn't it? I haven't used my one PS3 for years, hence the ability to use the dual-boot function and YDL, and I don't know when I'll play on the new PS3...but for $249, it was a no-brainer to me since I will play on it one day. Meanwhile the YDL PS3 will just crank.

Saw some of the posts regarding the monitoring programs...will use one of them.

Noted that the temps on my cores weren't that high since apparently I was only using one in the "normal" mode (core 3)--are they that much more efficient that the temperature doesn't rise that much? I currently use a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler and only noticed a 14C rise in temp the other day when I ran my one WU on the 2600k.

When I ran that one "sandwiched" GPU WU, I was seeing 80C. Haven't tried setting up either of the other two (they run around 31C idle)...the "sandwich" runs at about 45C idle.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Regarding the inefficiency of the PS3s...any work is better than no work, isn't it? I haven't used my one PS3 for years, hence the ability to use the dual-boot function and YDL, and I don't know when I'll play on the new PS3...but for $249, it was a no-brainer to me since I will play on it one day. Meanwhile the YDL PS3 will just crank.
> Saw some of the posts regarding the monitoring programs...will use one of them.
> Noted that the temps on my cores weren't that high since apparently I was only using one in the "normal" mode (core 3)--are they that much more efficient that the temperature doesn't rise that much? I currently use a Phanteks PH-TC14PE cooler and only noticed a 14C rise in temp the other day when I ran my one WU on the 2600k.


Yes any work is in fact better than no work, I just wanted to mention it so that if you were concerned with your electricity bill you could better optimize your folding to use less electricity by not folding on the PS3s, but if you aren't incredibly concerned about power usage then certainly go ahead and fold on the PS3s.

As for the temperatures do you mean that when you were folding you were only using on thread of your CPU? If so then that is not the client you would want and when you uninstall that and set up the VM using all 8 threads you will see a temperature increase to reflect the fact your CPU will be at 99-100% load.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Yes any work is in fact better than no work, I just wanted to mention it so that if you were concerned with your electricity bill you could better optimize your folding to use less electricity by not folding on the PS3s, but if you aren't incredibly concerned about power usage then certainly go ahead and fold on the PS3s.
> As for the temperatures do you mean that when you were folding you were only using on thread of your CPU? If so then that is not the client you would want and when you uninstall that and set up the VM using all 8 threads you will see a temperature increase to reflect the fact your CPU will be at 99-100% load.


I might want to take the advice I saw earlier in one of the threads regarding "re-base lining" my electricity usage with the power company, but the bill will go up again this summer when my dual-zone a/c units kick in...I can only hope that the summer will be as mild as this winter way (i.e. no HIGH temps).

I'll just have to forego those extra 12-packs of brew to compensate for the increased power usage...it can't be much more than ~$40 extra a week...and I'm not that poor (retired military, current gov't contractor, no kids, no wife, no car payments, one CCard).

I won't be folding on the 2600k full time until I get my Mountain Mods case fully built, and that probably won't be until Ivy Bridge drops, but I will run it for the 48hr Foldathon's that occur between now and then. Besides, I still have to see what Skyrim has to offer...just bought the game this past weekend...and I still play WoW, but I can always use my XPS410 for WoW if I have to.

Besides...I read that multi-processor thread earlier and now you "folders" have me pondering one of those quad SuperMicro AMD builds...thanks...I think.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I might want to take the advice I saw earlier in one of the threads regarding "re-base lining" my electricity usage with the power company, but the bill will go up again this summer when my dual-zone a/c units kick in...I can only hope that the summer will be as mild as this winter way (i.e. no HIGH temps).
> I'll just have to forego those extra 12-packs of brew to compensate for the increased power usage...it can't be much more than ~$40 extra a week...and I'm not that poor (retired military, current gov't contractor, no kids, no wife, no car payments, one CCard).
> I won't be folding on the 2600k full time until I get my Mountain Mods case fully built, and that probably won't be until Ivy Bridge drops, but I will run it for the 48hr Foldathon's that occur between now and then. Besides, I still have to see what Skyrim has to offer...just bought the game this past weekend...and I still play WoW, but I can always use my XPS410 for WoW if I have to.


Skyrim is excellent, be sure to download the high res texture DLC. Just to put some rough numbers in your head for getting an idea of how the PS3s will do in comparison to other hardware, an overclocked 2600k in VM will do between 30-40k PPD (points per day) for about 200-250 watts (including motherboard other misc.), a OC'd 560ti will do about 15K PPD for about 200 watts, and the latest PS3 slim will do 1K PPD for about 100 watts.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Skyrim is excellent, be sure to download the high res texture DLC. Just to put some rough numbers in your head for getting an idea of how the PS3s will do in comparison to other hardware, an overclocked 2600k in VM will do between 30-40k PPD (points per day) for about 200-250 watts (including motherboard other misc.), a OC'd 560ti will do about 15K PPD for about 200 watts, and the latest PS3 slim will do 1K PPD for about 100 watts.


Ooh...that PS3 PPD hurts!!! Is that 1k for the plain vanilla Life @ Playstation folding app, or for Linux on the Playstation? Is there a difference or is that multi-cell processor that pathetic? I thought it would be at least some use as a FPI cruncher!!!

Just signed up for my Passkey...read about needing it for the SMP bonus points in another thread from the root Folding forum. Like I said earlier, I'm a noob at OC'ing--I'm old and not too familiar with all the OC'ing terminology and methods--so I will probably run stock SMP for a bit until I figure out how to OC my 2600K under air cooling; once that happens, I'll run it at the new speed.

Thanks for the tip about Skyrim...I'll look into it this weekend. Tonight will be changing out higher speed fans in my HAF, installing a fan controller and multi-card reader, and working on my PS3.

Fun, fun, fun...!!


----------



## juano

The PS3 1K PPD is just what I've heard from multiple sources, I don't have one, so I imagine that it would be for the PS3's native folding application. If you ran folding inside of linux on the PS3 instead of through the built in application it might be a little better or it might not I don't know.

I should've mentioned the passkey, but glad you found it.

Depending on what motherboard you have, it may have an auto overclock feature that you could use if you'd like. If it doesn't then the 2600k is really easy to get up to 4.2Ghz to 4.4Ghz range, the only settings that would need to be changed would be the CPU voltage and the CPU multiplier (but remember to enable virtualization if you are running a VM regardless of whether you OC or not). If you'd like to try overclocking the CPU then I would ask for recommendations for CPU voltage in the sandy stable thread, I would imagine that you would want somewhere around 1.25v-1.30v for 4.2-4.4GHz but that's just a guesstimate. You will get some good help in there if you want to try OCing.


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ooh...that PS3 PPD hurts!!! Is that 1k for the plain vanilla Life @ Playstation folding app, or for Linux on the Playstation?


My understanding is that you can no longer install linux on ps3 systems as an update disabled that functionality. So unless you have an original "fat" ps3 and have not updated for more than a year you cannot run linux.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> My understanding is that you can no longer install linux on ps3 systems as an update disabled that functionality. So unless you have an original "fat" ps3 and have not updated for more than a year you cannot run linux.


Ah yes...that's how long I haven't played my "fat" PS3!!! It still has the dual-boot function enabled (I repartitioned it the other day in fact). I'm going to replace the drive tonight and work on the Linux load this weekend.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The PS3 1K PPD is just what I've heard from multiple sources, I don't have one, so I imagine that it would be for the PS3's native folding application. If you ran folding inside of linux on the PS3 instead of through the built in application it might be a little better or it might not I don't know.
> I should've mentioned the passkey, but glad you found it.
> Depending on what motherboard you have, it may have an auto overclock feature that you could use if you'd like. If it doesn't then the 2600k is really easy to get up to 4.2Ghz to 4.4Ghz range, the only settings that would need to be changed would be the CPU voltage and the CPU multiplier (but remember to enable virtualization if you are running a VM regardless of whether you OC or not). If you'd like to try overclocking the CPU then I would ask for recommendations for CPU voltage in the sandy stable thread, I would imagine that you would want somewhere around 1.25v-1.30v for 4.2-4.4GHz but that's just a guesstimate. You will get some good help in there if you want to try OCing.


Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z. I think I remember reading something in the BIOS but I'm not sure--I was originally going to buy a MSI, which has the nifty "overclock button" but didn't.

I'll check your link later for the settings...thanks again!


----------



## AlexNJ

ive been folding for about 20 minutes and I havent seen a percentage increase is this normal?


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> ive been folding for about 20 minutes and I havent seen a percentage increase is this normal?


Depends what client you are using and what the work unit is. More information would be helpful. Feel free to make a thread to get more answers


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z. I think I remember reading something in the BIOS but I'm not sure--I was originally going to buy a MSI, which has the nifty "overclock button" but didn't.
> I'll check your link later for the settings...thanks again!


LOL you already mentioned that and I forgot. anyway you have an excellent baord buddy, much better than any MSI mobo, so no problem there and you do actually have a simple CPU OC in your BIOS. This is the very first screen you should see upon entering your BIOS, and the option you want is the very first one, the CPU level up, it should have an option for either 4.2GHz or 4.6GHz and if you want something that has the best chance of being incredibly simple and super stable then I would use the 4.2GHz. As I was manually OCing on the Maximus Gene-z Gen3 (the smaller version of your board) I tried the CPU level up 4.6GHz and it was actually unstable, but this was after I had already manually changed a few settings that may have caused it. The 4.2Ghz should be super stable and one click free overclock. Here's a good resource more specific to your motherboard should you run into issues with your OC, or I can help as well as our boards BIOS's and capabilities are really similar.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> Depends what client you are using and what the work unit is. More information would be helpful. Feel free to make a thread to get more answers


He should be running the v7 client for both CPU and GPUs if he followed my recommendations.

Alex NJ did you make sure to change the number of the CPU SMP to 4 down from 6 like I mentioned? If so then just it a little more time and then if you still feel it's not working as it should then post back in the thread you already have with info such as the project, the TPF given by the v7 client, your CPU usage and anything else that you think might help us help you.


----------



## AlexNJ

Juano I simply restarted the program and I got my first percentage. im up to 64% on the cpu and 45% on the gpu it says 10,575 PPD after like 3 hours


----------



## BOB850123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Ah yes...that's how long I haven't played my "fat" PS3!!! It still has the dual-boot function enabled (I repartitioned it the other day in fact). I'm going to replace the drive tonight and work on the Linux load this weekend.


I would be curious how many cores linux sees, what version of linux are you running? Also, I'm not sure how the cpu client will work with the ps3's cpu but I think it has a chance of doing better than the native ps3 client. Good luck.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BOB850123*
> 
> I would be curious how many cores linux sees, what version of linux are you running? Also, I'm not sure how the cpu client will work with the ps3's cpu but I think it has a chance of doing better than the native ps3 client. Good luck.


Yellow Dog Linux
yellowdog-6.1-ppc-DVD_20090201_NEW_PS3.iso

It hasn't been updated in a while, but since I'm only working on folding, we shall see.


----------



## Khaled G

I've Just Started My first Folding session ever, Still need to learn more about folding.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> I've Just Started My first Folding session ever, Still need to learn more about folding.


Congratulations. Let us know if you need any help, and you might want to fill in the system you are folding in into the rigbuilder. I hope it's not the laptop.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Congratulations. Let us know if you need any help, and you might want to fill in the system you are folding in into the rigbuilder. I hope it's not the laptop.


It is !!! Will it be able to handle these long term operations ?

It's kind of difficult to build a new rig (Currently), I have to save up for it and this will take more than a year, so, My laptop is currently my gaming console/mp3 player/office etc.

I'll add my dream rig in the sig.


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> It is !!! Will it be able to handle these long term operations ?
> It's kind of difficult to build a new rig (Currently), I have to save up for it and this will take more than a year, so, My laptop is currently my gaming console/mp3 player/office etc.
> I'll add my dream rig in the sig.


I would say limit the folding on the laptop and not run it 24/7. I folded on mine for a while but the heat was just to much for it to handle and feel comfortable. Its GPU started to go a little crazy and I got scared it was going to die. Laptops are not built to take constant heat. As long as the laptop is adequately cooled you should not have a problem though.


----------



## juano

Yea the laptop shouldn't be folded on any more than about 2-3 hours a day, as crystalhand said laptops really aren't designed for the kind of workloads that folding will put on it for a extended period.


----------



## Khaled G

Sometimes I lower the multiplier to 6 and voltage to 1.1V (BCLK locked @ 200MHz) so as the temps drop to 66C. Both the CPU and the GPU are on the same and only heatpipe, so the GPU temp reaches 80C even if it is in idle state. When I Crank the Multiplier to 11.5 (2.3 GHz, 1.15V) the processor reaches 79C and the GPU remains at 80C. The TJ Max is 105C.

FAH Temps.png 180k .png file


I use windows power management to change these stuff.


----------



## AlexNJ

I wouldn't feel comfortable running it that hard, my desktop never passed 42c for the cpu and 46c on the gpu


----------



## crystalhand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable running it that hard, my desktop never passed 42c for the cpu and 46c on the gpu


You are only going to see those numbers when you are watercooling on a desktop though. I am fine with anything sub 65 CPU and 75 for the GPU. idle vs load can be a huge difference I see about 20c difference or more


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> You will want to run all 4 cores and 8 threads in the VM. Here is the VM folding image/guide that I use and recommend. Let me know if you run into any problems or need any help getting it set up. I attached a picture of what your settings for the VM should look like, you want these settings except for your own username and passkey, and keep the DNS I blanked out as it's default. Once you have those settings but with your information and hit submit your VM will reboot and then begin folding. If you have a heat issue on the GPUs currently then it might be smart to not fold on them as folding does run the GPUs pretty hard. But if you do get the heat issue sorted out and decide to fold on them then I can help you set that up as well.
> If you haven't already and are wondering this is how you sign up to have your folding info displayed under your username. We're having a Foldathon coming up on the 19th of March which is 48 hours where we all fold as much as possible which you should sign up for here, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.


So, let me get this straight...just download and run this VM, change the configuration file, reboot, and that's all?

No creating a fresh vm with a fresh and current version of ubuntu, or any other version of linux, or downloading anything from the [email protected] site?

Sounds too easy...??!!


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crystalhand*
> 
> You are only going to see those numbers when you are watercooling on a desktop though. I am fine with anything sub 65 CPU and 75 for the GPU. idle vs load can be a huge difference I see about 20c difference or more


These FX cores are really cool. I only have a minor oc now.


----------



## Khaled G

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I wouldn't feel comfortable running it that hard, my desktop never passed 42c for the cpu and 46c on the gpu


These are my idle temps !!!!! so it's impossible to keep these temps while folding

CPU: 39
GPU:45


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> So, let me get this straight...just download and run this VM, change the configuration file, reboot, and that's all?
> No creating a fresh vm with a fresh and current version of ubuntu, or any other version of linux, or downloading anything from the [email protected] site?
> Sounds too easy...??!!


It's that easy. Let me know if you run into any troubles but you shouldn't.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> These are my idle temps !!!!! so it's impossible to keep these temps while folding
> CPU: 39
> GPU:45


I'm folding on a desktop with a aftermarket cooler and a case with great airflow and with lower ambient temps (i left my window open while i wasn't home today) i hit 32C lol desktops run cold.


----------



## scubadiver59

Temps while folding: 54/57/57/55 (Max: 56/58/58/60) with a 4.2 Asus-set overclock and a Phanteks air cooler.

So how long does 54,500,000 steps take to process in SMP (Linux in VMware)?

edit: 500,000 steps actually


----------



## juano

You can use HFM to get all sorts of information about your folding, like estimated completion time, estimated PPD etc. Once you've installed HFM your VM window actually has instructions on how to set it up, you open the clients menu and add client and set the log folder location to what it says in your VM window. In this picture the example HFM instructions are highlighted in blue.


----------



## scubadiver59

Easy enough...I'll set it up the next time before I launch the VM.

It seems to be processing 5000 steps every 6.5min

Like watching the grass grow...









~10.8 hrs...sigh


----------



## Khaled G

I Complete 1 session every 14 hours, so 10 is much better.









I have a little problem: my score is 356 and the certificate shows 170 only.









I think I'll grow old and die before be a folding millionaire


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khaled G*
> 
> *I Complete 1 session every 14 hours*, so 10 is much better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a little problem: my score is 356 and the certificate shows 170 only.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll grow old and die before be a folding millionaire


Actually, I can't count...should be around 15 hours...(500000/5000)*1.5

Edit...13 hours and change at the end


----------



## gashi

How do i go about showing up in the statistics? I've started my folding on my PS3 and how do i know what my folding name is?
And how do i link together multiple systems like 3 ps3's a blade server and an old SFF Dell that is running ubuntu server. and also a couple bench'd rigs that are going to be doing nothing but cpu based folding


----------



## gashi

Hey folks i'm a new folder i've been running a ps3 24 hours bow and i'm about to compleat a cpu and a gpu wu on my desktop
I'm also going to be setting up two other rigs to do cpu maybe even 4 more
blade server, old dell xps400, SFF Dell, and an old QX9650rig once i get my new parts i'm going to be running a 2600k 24/7 as well

Also will be running workers on a 3960x and a tri sli'd EVGA 570 SC's on occasion


----------



## meckert15834

just started today. cpu isnt really for folding but its all i have untill the ivy bridge release.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> How do i go about showing up in the statistics?


To show up in the statistics in places like EOC or Stanford's pages, you just need to have a username and have folded at least a work unit. To have your stats shown here on OCN you need to see here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> I've started my folding on my PS3 and how do i know what my folding name is?


If you don't know what your folding username is then you likely don't have one and are folding under the default 'anonymous' username. To get a passkey (as unique identifier used in conjunction with your username) go here. Then you will use the username you decide on there (gashi for example) and the passkey that will be emailed with the folding clients you are using to get your points going to your name instead of anonymous. To input a username and passkey into the PS3s you press triangle to bring up the menu while folding and then scroll down to "Identity" and then "Change Donor's Name". Be forewarned that the PS3 is not very power efficient when it comes to folding, it uses between 100-200 watts for one thousand points per day (PPD) whereas something like a CPU can do about 30K PPD and a GPU ~15K for similar power use. Every work unit (WU) helps but if you run your electricity bill too high and would like to cut back, the PS3s folding would be the place to start.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> And how do i link together multiple systems like 3 ps3's a blade server and an old SFF Dell that is running ubuntu server. and also a couple bench'd rigs that are going to be doing nothing but cpu based folding


You can not link together systems like that and have them work on the same WU, you would just want to install folding clients on each machine and then have them each work individually.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gashi*
> 
> Hey folks i'm a new folder i've been running a ps3 24 hours bow and i'm about to compleat a cpu and a gpu wu on my desktop
> I'm also going to be setting up two other rigs to do cpu maybe even 4 more
> blade server, old dell xps400, SFF Dell, and an old QX9650rig once i get my new parts i'm going to be running a 2600k 24/7 as well
> Also will be running workers on a 3960x and a tri sli'd EVGA 570 SC's on occasion


Your various folding machines should do a whole lot of good research between them all. Let me know if you need any help setting up folding clients on your machines and I'll do my best to help you. We're having a Foldathon coming up on the 19th of March which is 48 hours where we all fold as much as possible which you can sign up for here now, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meckert15834*
> 
> just started today. cpu isnt really for folding but its all i have untill the ivy bridge release.


Welcome. What CPU are you referring to? Why don't you fill in a little info in the rigbuilder.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> To show up in the statistics in places like EOC or Stanford's pages, you just need to have a username and have folded at least a work unit. To have your stats shown here on OCN you need to see here.
> ]rigbuilder[/URL].


I completed 7 WU's since thursday, I have a estimated PPD of 1100 is that good?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I completed 7 WU's since thursday, I have a estimated PPD of 1100 is that good?


Post a link to your EOC stats or give me your folding username please. If you mean an estimated PPD from the CPU then that's about right because you haven't qualified for bonus points yet, you need 10 CPU WUs completed and you've only done 7. The GPU should be folding at full PPD without that though so you should be getting around 8-9K PPD already from the GPU.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:
Originally Posted by meckert15834 View Post

just started today. cpu isnt really for folding but its all i have untill the ivy bridge release.

Welcome. What CPU are you referring to? Why don't you fill in a little info in the rigbuilder.









rig is up. CPU is intel g840.


----------



## juano

oh well that's not terrible, seems like a good placeholder CPU until IVB to me.









P.S. I think you have an ASrock Extreme4 gen3 not a ASrock extreme3 gen4.


----------



## meckert15834

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> oh well that's not terrible, seems like a good placeholder CPU until IVB to me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I think you have an ASrock Extreme4 gen3 not a ASrock extreme3 gen4.


thanks for picking up on that! haha:thumb:


----------



## AppetiteNZ

Just started folding for OCN today with my 6950.

Folding username is BucketNZ


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Post a link to your EOC stats or give me your folding username please. If you mean an estimated PPD from the CPU then that's about right because you haven't qualified for bonus points yet, you need 10 CPU WUs completed and you've only done 7. The GPU should be folding at full PPD without that though so you should be getting around 8-9K PPD already from the GPU.


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Alex_Stevens What is EOC stats?


----------



## gashi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> To show up in the statistics in places like EOC or Stanford's pages, you just need to have a username and have folded at least a work unit. To have your stats shown here on OCN you need to see here.
> If you don't know what your folding username is then you likely don't have one and are folding under the default 'anonymous' username. To get a passkey (as unique identifier used in conjunction with your username) go here. Then you will use the username you decide on there (gashi for example) and the passkey that will be emailed with the folding clients you are using to get your points going to your name instead of anonymous. To input a username and passkey into the PS3s you press triangle to bring up the menu while folding and then scroll down to "Identity" and then "Change Donor's Name". Be forewarned that the PS3 is not very power efficient when it comes to folding, it uses between 100-200 watts for one thousand points per day (PPD) whereas something like a CPU can do about 30K PPD and a GPU ~15K for similar power use. Every work unit (WU) helps but if you run your electricity bill too high and would like to cut back, the PS3s folding would be the place to start.
> You can not link together systems like that and have them work on the same WU, you would just want to install folding clients on each machine and then have them each work individually.
> Your various folding machines should do a whole lot of good research between them all. Let me know if you need any help setting up folding clients on your machines and I'll do my best to help you. We're having a Foldathon coming up on the 19th of March which is 48 hours where we all fold as much as possible which you can sign up for here now, and I would appreciate if you would put my username as your referrer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome. What CPU are you referring to? Why don't you fill in a little info in the rigbuilder.


I'll deff have to get those up and running quickly then








And thanks
I 'm currently mbradley672ps31 in the leader-boards but I've changed it to just mbradley672 so that should reflect tomorrow


----------



## AppetiteNZ

Does 9500 PPD sound right for my card, i know the AMD cards dont fold well (Folding on this is better than not folding at all right







).
Just dont know what kind of PPD to expect from these


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Alex_Stevens What is EOC stats?


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=607964


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AppetiteNZ*
> 
> Does 9500 PPD sound right for my card, i know the AMD cards dont fold well (Folding on this is better than not folding at all right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Just dont know what kind of PPD to expect from these


Sounds just about right, depending on clocks. I get about 8800 PPD out of a [email protected]


----------



## Scorpion49

I guess I'll throw in here as well. I'm not really "new" to folding, I've just been doing it for a while anonymously for team 0. I recently got my username (Scorpion49) and passkey, I guess one of these days I have to join a folding team as well. I've just been busy changing my rig up so I haven't run much in the last month or two. Right now folding on 3930k+GTX590.

The guides here have been really helpful when I was setting up my clients a long time ago, got a very good and knowledgeable group


----------



## zodac

Nice hardware.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nice hardware.


Thanks, I need to get the 590 under water but I'm not sure I'm keeping it yet. Maxed out fan its running at 86*C on both cores


----------



## gashi

i'd keep them for now and slap a block on it


----------



## BWG

That is pretty hot.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> Nice hardware.


Yeah, a friend of mine might be getting that or the quadcore, I'm jelous.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> That is pretty hot.


I added a little fan blowing up at the GPU fan and its down to mid 70's now. Definitely a hot GPU though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> Yeah, a friend of mine might be getting that or the quadcore, I'm jelous.


I was dead set on the 3820 but then it sounded like it was delayed, so I sold my soul for the 3930k and two days later the 3820 went on sale


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I added a little fan blowing up at the GPU fan and its down to mid 70's now. Definitely a hot GPU though.
> I was dead set on the 3820 but then it sounded like it was delayed, so I sold my soul for the 3930k and two days later the 3820 went on sale


I would not be mad with a 6core. I'm running a FX 6 core, please don't defecate on me also do you still have the 6970 from your build log?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlexNJ*
> 
> I would not be mad with a 6core. I'm running a FX 6 core, please don't defecate on me also do you still have the 6970 from your build log?


Yes I do, but someone is borrowing it from me right now. It will be back tomorrow.


----------



## AlexNJ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yes I do, but someone is borrowing it from me right now. It will be back tomorrow.


If you are intrested in selling it message me, if I can unlock my 6950 i'd definitly buy it.


----------



## rctrucker

Hi,

I'm Rctrucker and I don't know how to fold, but my computer does so here I am.

I also like long walks on the highway, and roses with thorns.


----------



## wireeater

Hello, I am new to folding but I've always heard of it. I think I may have ran it way back in the day but I didn't do it much.

Well I figured since I have a decent machine that is home alone for 9 hours a day, why not get some use out of it. So I am going to try and learn this and run it and hope I can lend a helping hand to the team and the people it will benefit.


----------



## zodac

Hi there.


----------



## BWG

You guys should fold harder!









What kind of overclock do you have on the 2500k wireeater?


----------



## wireeater

No OC yet. I am waiting for CoolerMaster to send replacement parts that I ordered 2 weeks ago from today. The screw broke off in the push off-screw for the EVO 212+. So right now I am just using the stock\crappy Intel cooler.

However, I am looking at ordering a full custom water cooling loop for the system. I am just trying to look past the 650$ price of it... LOL

I am also running folding here on my work PC (DC8000 - E8500/8G Mem/GeForce 9500GT/Quadro NVS 295) and plan leaving it on 24/7 until someone comes and asks me what the heck am I doing.

I am also folding on my work laptop which is a Lenovo X61


----------



## BodenM

I just got my PS3 started on folding close to 24/7 for team #37726







I'll have to setup Windows folding on my lappy that I hardly use next, it's got a Centrino Duo and a ATI Mobility Radeon x1600. Once I build my own PC, I'll be running it 24/7, aside from when I play games. Good luck everyone









-- Sent from my HP TouchPad. Please excuse any brevity or typos.


----------



## BWG

Add cooling to the PS3.


----------



## mironccr345

Hello everyone! I started Folding last summer and I just came across this thread. Although I'm not that new to the folding scene, I haven't introduced myself. I'm sure If I came across this thread before I started folding, Zodac would have less PM's from me. But thanks to his help and guidance, I was able use a spare rig I had lying around and put it to use. I have another rig that I recently acquired, which I'll set up soon to fold 24/7.









The folding community seems like a cool bunch of people and I'm glad to be apart of the team!


----------



## wireeater

Almost 24hrs of folding (some off short off times)









Quote:


> Donor Wireeater
> Team Overclock.net (37726)
> Score 8293 (certificate)
> Donor Rank 413278 of 1618829
> WU 6 (certificate)
> Date of last
> work unit 2012-03-09 12:03:14
> Active clients
> (within 50 days) 6
> Active clients
> (within 7 days) 6


I now have it running on 3 machines.


----------



## itsMEnara

hey all, i just started folding. i had the single CPU client installed for a day just to see how it worked. got 4 WUs done. I'm now testing out the SMP client on my home PC. i'll prob get it running on my studio workstation later next week.


----------



## BWG

Wireeater, custom loop is not really needed. Antec 920, Corsair H80, Corsair H100 are all easy and good! Get some GT AP-15 fans and you will be golden.


----------



## wireeater

Ya but I am looking to cool down my GPU's as they warn too warm for comfort at full load (stressing) as well as air temps on processors are not too impressive. Please it gives me a reason to build a custom loop, I've always wanted to build one.

So, I've broken the 30k mark today.









Hoping to hit 50k by the end of the week.


----------



## headcase9

Howdy folks, started folding almost two weeks ago so I figured I'd say hi. I'm actually surprised at how fun it is! The competitive side of me is going to get frustrated when my team ranking finally plateaus due to my rig.


----------



## zodac

Hi there.


----------



## AlexNJ

Hi guys, I didnt fold much yesterday because I was rendering some videos, but good news is I hit my overclock of 4.18 last night and am running at just under 60 on prime tests she'll be fllding all day today


----------



## WiSK

Welcome


----------



## anubis1127

Hi All, newb folder here. I installed GPU Tracker V2 yesterday, and have 3 WU's completed on my new 2550k for team 37726 .

I'll be moving the 2550k into my gaming rig, and then I'll have an i7 860 workstation that I'm going to install Linux on for a 24/7 folding rig.


----------



## Ryncrash

Ok new to the Folding, But love the idea of helping out for a good cause. So i will be putting the AMD Bulldozer 8120 on 24/7 Folding 365 days. i dont mind. I do need help i have the HD 7950 to add to it but how do i help out....

Im ready to help out just tell me how i download the program. And im running it right now it says [email protected] Working (0/250) so do i just let it run.

Question 2 how do i speed it up.. I want to do more or speed up the program. Hell i have 3 of these rigs in my house so me and gf and son are going to help out just need to know how? Please help me so i can help out more


----------



## BWG

I can help more a little later, but here are some guides for you to look at. You can try some of these out to make sure you have everything setup correctly. http://www.overclock.net/f/366/folding-home-guides-and-tutorials

In general, both FX chips may be capable of doing what is called bigadv. What are your clock speeds on both of those?


----------



## StormX2

I migth become a Folder - But I dont know yet if I can

I am hoping someone might be able to either privately message me or provide me with some decent information about my plan here.

I cannot and will not Fold with my Home PC - Just impossible for me to have a machine running too much, and I game alot as it is, and my Wife needs the PC randomly throughout the day so unfortunately the i7 is out.

But, at work, we leave our PC's on 24/7, and I often Remote into my PC to do various work when neccesary

My question is, after work hours, would I be able to remote control the work PC and Fold via the Processor?

Dell Optiplex 390 Core i5-2400 @3.1ghz
4GB Ram and win 7 64 bit Pro.

if someone could provide me with a step by step of how i could do this, and there would be no reason NOT to do this, then I would gladly start =)


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> I migth become a Folder - But I dont know yet if I can
> I am hoping someone might be able to either privately message me or provide me with some decent information about my plan here.
> I cannot and will not Fold with my Home PC - Just impossible for me to have a machine running too much, and I game alot as it is, and my Wife needs the PC randomly throughout the day so unfortunately the i7 is out.
> But, at work, we leave our PC's on 24/7, and I often Remote into my PC to do various work when neccesary
> My question is, after work hours, would I be able to remote control the work PC and Fold via the Processor?
> Dell Optiplex 390 Core i5-2400 @3.1ghz
> 4GB Ram and win 7 64 bit Pro.
> if someone could provide me with a step by step of how i could do this, and there would be no reason NOT to do this, then I would gladly start =)


You can either use logmein, teamviewer or remote HFM to monitor the client through out the off-hours. If you need step by step PM me and i'll help to get setup.


----------



## StormX2

do i need to set anything special?

we use gotomypc.com for our remote usage, that i already know about

but I have no experience with the Client itself. Or settings, or anything to do with it.


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> do i need to set anything special?
> we use gotomypc.com for our remote usage, that i already know about
> but I have no experience with the Client itself. Or settings, or anything to do with it.


Well first you will need a passkey from here. Thats how you keep track on points on that particular hardware. Once you completed 10 WUs, you will start to get bonus points. Second just follow this guide on setting up your client.


----------



## TerminatorXPS15

Hey guys I'm new around here, but I just got an i7 2700K + 7970 system recently. I've always heard about Folding but I'm not sure exactly how it works. I'd love to help and join the Folding team since it is a good cause. But how often do I need to fold and are there any negative effects on hardware? Since this is my main work station and game station. Just curious guys


----------



## ali7up

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminatorXPS15*
> 
> Hey guys I'm new around here, but I just got an i7 2700K + 7970 system recently. I've always heard about Folding but I'm not sure exactly how it works. I'd love to help and join the Folding team since it is a good cause. But how often do I need to fold and are there any negative effects on hardware? Since this is my main work station and game station. Just curious guys


First welcome, second look at this thread, it will answer most of your questions. Third, you can fold on either your card or CPU. Once you are ready head over to guide to choose you client(s). Negative effects would really depend on your hardware since it will be running at 100% during folding. As long as your hardware doesn't overheat you should be ok. We would like you to fold as long as possible, but each WU has a deadline for which you need to finish the WU. The time really depends on your hardware specs. During folding you will not be able to play games.


----------



## TerminatorXPS15

Thanks! I'll definitely have a look into setting up Folding on my system soon.


----------



## StormX2

Damn i wont be able to pull it off - they will question me if my CPU is at 100% all night long lol!

Just not meant to be for me =(


----------



## Ryncrash

Quote:


> In general, both FX chips may be capable of doing what is called bigadv. What are your clock speeds on both of those?


FX-8120 oc'ed to 4.31 and the FX-6100 (STOCK)
HD-7950 1000 Gpu / 1500 Memory
HD-6950 950 gpu / 1375 memory


----------



## Blade 117

ok so I am new and hoping for help

Hey guys I know you all know how to fold extremely well so instead of messing around for 2+ hours trying to figure this out see if you can help me.

problem
fahcore_16.exe has stopped working

meaning my gpu is unuseable.

drivers are updated and tried doing the setting it to advanced under its settings
but nothing seems to help it and when i download the gpu standalone its says my device isnt supported. am I stuck just folding on my cpu?
also I have another problem on my win xp computer I cant run anything for my quadro fx3400 it always says it isnt supported on every client except the one for uniprocessor. *** is going on here?


----------



## zodac

If you're using the latest drivers, that's probably the issue. Try and go back to the 290s instead, and see if that solves your issues. 

As for the standalone client, are you getting the correct one? There are two; GPU2 and GPU3. You need the latter.


----------



## Blade 117

Sorry I mispoke. My current radeon hd 6870 isnt supported because of the new catalyst drivers. So I am dead in the water on folding. My buddy is using my 5770 to fold on and its doing quite well sucks I cant do anything on mine


----------



## zodac

You're just using the wrong client.  For that GPU, use this guide:

http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide

(When given the option during installation, choose GPU only, rather than SMP and GPU.)


----------



## Paradigm84

Hello, I started a couple of days ago, glad to be part of team 37726.

I should be a better contribution to the team when I upgrade in a few weeks









I'll be catching up on Awachs in no time.


----------



## zodac

That's the kind of attitude we like to see.


----------



## Paradigm84

By attitude do you mean blind idiocy?









He earned more points yesterday than what I could earn in 10 months.









Regardless, when I inevitably win the lottery several times over, I'm buying myself a server farm and going after him.


----------



## Paradigm84

Actually nevermind, apparently he has a supercomputer it his disposal, I'll try emailing Fujitsu and ask them if I can borrow their K Computer for a while.


----------



## zodac

You already gave up? Aww... we even have a guide for multiCPU rigs around here too...


----------



## Paradigm84

I'd have to have a farm of 4P rigs to keep up haha.

Also is it bad I can actually tell when FAHControl has finished a WU because my computer stops sounding like a jet engine for a minute?


----------



## zodac

Nah, that's how I check it too.


----------



## Paradigm84

But I can hear the sound difference despite listening to loud music through closed-back headphones haha.

By the time I'm finished upgrading it'll be even louder, 1x 230mm, 3x 200mm, 1x 140mm and 6x 120mm fans in the case







However I'll have an i7 so I should get better PPD and be able to crank through the WU's so it'll all be worth it.


----------



## Blade 117

hey i followed those steps exactly and got the same message

fahcore_16.exe has stopped working

system specs
amd-fx4100
8gb corsair vengeance
xfx 6870
win7 64bit professional

its just really weird I can only get my xfx 5770 gpu to fold correctly


----------



## mvoulo

Hello everyone, I've been lurking around here for a few years now and this is actually my first post. I've always been a hardware junkie, constantly upgrading and what not, but I've never actually figured out how to utilize my system to its full potential. Gaming has grown stale, I guess I'm at that age and I always grew impatient benchmarking stuff, soooo I figure I'll start folding and use my system for something productive.

Anyway, I usually keep it folding most of the day unless I'm tweaking it (kinda stable atm). But uhh yea that's my intro, glad to be here helping


----------



## Malo

just started folding today... Im using my GP U's, how do i know if I'm doing it right? my CPU is pinned at 100% and I have PPD of 13373.... I'm a complete n00b, like I said never done this b4


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blade 117*
> 
> hey i followed those steps exactly and got the same message
> 
> fahcore_16.exe has stopped working
> 
> system specs
> amd-fx4100
> 8gb corsair vengeance
> xfx 6870
> win7 64bit professional
> 
> its just really weird I can only get my xfx 5770 gpu to fold correctly


It might be some instability; have you tried everything at stock?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mvoulo*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've been lurking around here for a few years now and this is actually my first post. I've always been a hardware junkie, constantly upgrading and what not, but I've never actually figured out how to utilize my system to its full potential. Gaming has grown stale, I guess I'm at that age and I always grew impatient benchmarking stuff, soooo I figure I'll start folding and use my system for something productive.
> 
> Anyway, I usually keep it folding most of the day unless I'm tweaking it (kinda stable atm). But uhh yea that's my intro, glad to be here helping


Good choice. 

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malo*
> 
> just started folding today... Im using my GP U's, how do i know if I'm doing it right? my CPU is pinned at 100% and I have PPD of 13373.... I'm a complete n00b, like I said never done this b4


Sounds more like you set up your CPU to Fold instead. Which client/guide did you follow? And are you seeing any usage on your GPUs?


----------



## Malo

seeing full load on my GPU's, I]used v7 I believe
[/URL


----------



## zodac

Ok, you'll need to make a small change; since you're running 2 AMD GPUs, you'll need to stop Folding on 2 of your CPU cores, otherwise performance gets hit.

• Go to *Configure> Slots*.

• Highlight "smp". Click "edit".

• On that page, change the number of cores being used to *6*.

• Save and exit the menu.

There's no need to restart the client; it should show "smp: 6" in the main window now.


----------



## Malo

k did that.... no change


----------



## zodac

It still says "smp: 8"? Go back into the settings; maybe they didn't save.


----------



## Malo

no it says 6 but all cores are still pegged at full


----------



## zodac

Yeah, like I said, while those two cores aren't being used by the SMP slot, the GPU slots need a core each. It'll probably dip below and around 100% though. If you want it to be any lower, you'll need to change the number of cores being used some more.


----------



## Malo

oh, ok thnx


----------



## Obrien

So I pretty much joined the forums at the same time I started folding. Frankly Alzheimers runs in the family any my grandfather had it _really_ bad. So I'm hoping either me and my dad don't have the genes or this will save my family's butts in the future.







(not trying to be selfish).

I've gotten 2 wu's finished but when I left it over night it crashed 10 wu's so my ratings slammed down the hole.

It appears that after I finish one the second will progress to a point (60% this time) and then i get the error message saying that fah_core 4 or something along those lines. Then the fah client itself says its out of memory. My memory is only being 20% used and I have 8GB so I don't know why this is happening. If someone could point me in the right direction that'd be great.

Seems after I reboot its smooth sailing again so it's certainly the memory.

PS I'm using the gpu client but won't start gpu folding until I get my new one.


----------



## rlangley643

Well hi all,
only started folding a couple of days ago (thanks to the guides on here!).
folding on my sig rig at the moment, setting up a spare laptop, ps3 (just cause its there not being used







) and backup system (once i get it running again!







)
not had any major problems yet (i think), but then again at work on nights so wont know till tomorrow!


----------



## juano

Welcome


----------



## corpsevomit

Just started my first work unit and wanted to say hello, I think I set it up properly but time will tell. I am really glad to be a part of this.

The only thing I am confused about is in this guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/682249/windows-7-setting-up-the-smp-client-v6-34
under HFM.NET Guide:

It says

7) Finally, head to Edit> Preferences> Web Settings. By default, this is set to the info of the developer of HFM. To set it to your own info, search for your username on EOC (link here). The number at the end of the URL is your ID. Your user ID is your Folding name, and the team number is 37726.

But when I go to the website I dont see my name or any name for that matter when I search for it.
Im just assuming it has not updated yet and not that I did it wrong.


----------



## zodac

Hey there. 

For that section, your name won't show up on EOC until you've completed a WU, and it's updated with your stats. Give it a day or so, then try again.


----------



## Frank33

Gday all, to put it simple ive been interrested about folding for nearly a year now but back then when i tried to set up the client i never managed to make it work... I blame the beer on that one. Yesterday night i tried to install and this time it magically worked! I got my 3930k and both my 6970's to work on 3 WU







So i came to work this morning and i installed the client on my good old Q8300 and my HD5770 i have here and it worked too! all using the same name and for team 37726.

Is there a limit of computer i can install it? I have 4 working comp at work, they are not the fastest thing out there but its still all core duo or quad and one i5 750. Does all the WU on each comp sums up? i beleive it does but im just making sure.

Oh and those pc's at work don't have great PSU unit... can it cause a problem if i leave them 24/7? Can you fold on a intel stock cooler?

and btw my name is Frank33, a canadian folding from Brasil!

Nice to meet you all


----------



## Toxin

Hello everyone. Just started folding yesterday, but not correctly until this morning. I've got about ~50k PPD and I'm having a blast just sitting here.


----------



## juano

Welcome Toxin


----------



## Toxin

Feels great to be welcomed, thanks.


----------



## N4villu5

Hello everyone! New Folder here. I plan on having my laptop folding 24/7, and my desktop folding whenever I'm not using it.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *N4villu5*
> 
> Hello everyone! New Folder here. I plan on having my laptop folding 24/7, and my desktop folding whenever I'm not using it.


Glad to have you aboard


----------



## Crunkles

Hey everybody! Have always considered folding, beginning with when the application for the computer came out and the one for the PS3 but I didn't think my computer could handle it. Think it was largely due to lack of understanding. Well I've decided that it's time I put my sig computer to use and begin folding. I'm at work now and been reading the folding threads so hopefully I'll be able to figure it out once I'm home in a timely manner so the new gf doesn't get too angry. Anyways, I likely become very active in these threads as I ask questions to increase my performance for my AMD/ATI setup. Talk to you all soon!

Cheers








~Crunk (aka Cynez)


----------



## Kolmain

Just setup [email protected] on my sig rig and 2 of the rigs at work









Glad to be part of the team


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Well, I havent seen this yet, late to the party







Yes, I started folding during the March Foldathon, and its really quite addicting. Now im running ATI GPU's so I dont get the best PPD, (20K - 28K) But I plan to Fold for around 8 ish hours a day, sometimes more sometimes less depending on when i get home, Foldathons are obviously 72 hours, and so far iv got 66 WU's done, and almost at my 100,000 Point mark









http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Pentium_4_531_Overclocker

Iv noticed the postbit takes a while to update


----------



## ./Cy4n1d3\.

I guess I am a new transfer from team MaximumPC...

I built my rig in November for Skyrim, and I really started folding on it a lot around Jan 2011. Long story short, I had trouble overclocking, and the MPC forums didn't really help me that much, and I posted here on OCN and I got a slew of response quickly. I said that if my overclocking got fixed I would fold for OCN, so HERE I AM!







Basically told MPC folders that I was leaving, and gave them a little note on what they were missing. Sad, my lowly computer was #56 on their team in terms of points this week even though I wasn't folding full time (will next semester when roommate won't be bothered by it at night) .

So, me and my HAFBeast left them... and made our new home at OCN.... which was already more of a home anyway...









Also, I am folding for my mother, who has Huntington's disease, and possibly for myself, as I haven't got myself tested yet for it... though I kinda think that I have it. Will probably get tested sometime...


----------



## MethosTR

Hello, I am a new folder. Got it going on sig rig, did it for a while on PS3 a long time ago.

Got a problem though, I downloaded the GPU folding program and wanted to sit and watch the actual "folding" on display, but it keeps saying "Bad command line". Would like to relax and watch the display sometimes; on the PS3, it was quite relaxing to sit and watch the progress, in a way.

Other than that, it is uplifting to actually contribute to something that actually matters sometimes.


----------



## CrashZero

Greetings, I've been folding for a semi short period of time now and decided I'd stop lurking the [email protected] section and actually post something..so







 HERE


----------



## juano

Welcome everyone!


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Welcome everyone!


Yay, hugs!


----------



## zodac

Hi everyone.


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Hi


----------



## gcampton

hey Folders I'm garratt, today I made a "new folder" on my desktop .... I feel so proud.


----------



## zodac

I would congratulate you on being the 16th person to make that joke... but the other people included pictures.


----------



## juano

Hi garratt, you'd better start folding now to make up for that lame pun you just made









Check out the links in my sig or feel free to ask questions here.

Don't feel bad about not being congratulated by zodac, even if she had congratulated you it would have been sarcastic anyway.


----------



## gcampton

Aww what !! I didn't particulay want to sift through 214 pages to see if anyone had









Something on the first page made me think of it straight away, perhaps how the intro is worded.


----------



## gcampton

So how are folding points recorded by OCN? is it basically just a "take your word" kind of thing?


----------



## Pentium4 531 overclocker

Im an experienced folder... a professional one might say, iv started since i was very young, my parents made me do it to teach me responsibility, here are my current stats



Naw i just started march 2012
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gcampton*
> 
> So how are folding points recorded by OCN? is it basically just a "take your word" kind of thing?


You fold for a team, (OCN is team 37726) and you have a passkey, Now your folding name can be the same as your OCN name or different depends on you, when you start folding you get points for every Work Unit you finish. then you can go on the Stradford [email protected] website and click on STATS and you enter your name and team number and it tells you your current points. and eventually you will get a [email protected] Postbit that will also record your points. It took 2 FaT for me to get mine, but I wasnt expecting it in the first place so I was like ..."Kewl" when i got a PM for it


----------



## juano

You can also look up stats on this site which is many peoples go to over Stanford's stats. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552388


----------



## Crunkles

Ok, so one thing I haven't been able to find is how to switch folding clients without losing the work my computer has done. I know there are all those extra files in the Folding folder the guide told us to create, and I have no idea which to delete and which to save. My desktop is such a mess now, my OCD is killing me


----------



## juano

The best way is to just finish whatever WU you are currently folding on and then uninstall the current client and install the new one you want to use. What client are you using currently and I can help you do that.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> The best way is to just finish whatever WU you are currently folding on and then uninstall the current client and install the new one you want to use. What client are you using currently and I can help you do that.


Going from SMP to v7 since I have an AMD setup. No idea how to have SMP stop folding once it finishes a WU, so it's just running now and will prolly be on the next one once I'm home lol.


----------



## juano

Do you have a folding icon in your system tray? If so right click it and then select pause work when done. That should do it.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Do you have a folding icon in your system tray? If so right click it and then select pause work when done. That should do it.


I don't with SMP, but I have tray it. Can I use that while SMP is running or do I have to stop it, run tray it, then start SMP back up and do all that?


----------



## juano

So what you have a console window then? Close the folding console window, then either go to or create a shortcut of the folding exe, right click on that shortcut and go to properties then add "-oneunit" without quotations marks to the end of the target field. Then open folding with that shortcut and when the current WU is done it will not download and start a new one, so you can uninstall (basically just deleting the folder for the console client) and install the new v7 client you want to use.


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So what you have a console window then? Close the folding console window, then either go to or create a shortcut of the folding exe, right click on that shortcut and go to properties then add "-oneunit" without quotations marks to the end of the target field. Then open folding with that shortcut and when the current WU is done it will not download and start a new one, so you can uninstall (basically just deleting the folder for the console client) and install the new v7 client you want to use.


Thanks


----------



## Crunkles

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> So what you have a console window then? Close the folding console window, then either go to or create a shortcut of the folding exe, right click on that shortcut and go to properties then add "-oneunit" without quotations marks to the end of the target field. Then open folding with that shortcut and when the current WU is done it will not download and start a new one, so you can uninstall (basically just deleting the folder for the console client) and install the new v7 client you want to use.


One more question, once I go to uninstall is there anything I should save from the folder? Thanks again.


----------



## juano

If the client stopped folding itself automatically then that means that the oneunit tag was applied correctly and you don't need to save anything from the folder.


----------



## Comp4k

Just started folding last weekend, hoping to join some competitions in the future!

Folding on 2600k and GTX 560 Ti <-(Trying to get that upgraded to a 570 or 580).


----------



## Polyspecific

Hi, very low PPD here, just doing this to make better use of my unused cycles. If its on, it might as well do something.


----------



## Ruined

Joining up, donating my i5 2500k and 7970 for some over night folding action


----------



## juano

Welcome and thanks for your contribution. Check out the Chimp challenge linked in my sig, it's our biggest contest of the year between OCN and other forum's folding teams.


----------



## Ruined

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Welcome and thanks for your contribution. Check out the Chimp challenge linked in my sig, it's our biggest contest of the year between OCN and other forum's folding teams.


Cool, do I have to fold 24/7 to get in on that or can I fold as much as I want?


----------



## omega17

Just fold as much as you can









Doesn't necessarily have to be 24/7.


----------



## Bezna

New to the folding community. 70k PPD.
Thanks to Juano for some vital setup and info.
Cheers


----------



## Bezna

BTW, how long does it take to get the frostbit sig. on average?


----------



## arvidab

Once you reach 50k and apply for a postbit and it should happen within a day, it shouldn't take long for you to reach the point criteria.


----------



## Bezna

Yup I'm at 90k, apply'ed today.


----------



## jrl1357

just installed the client. i cant tell if its working yet (see this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1251264/confused-point-me-to-the-best-guide-for-my-rig/10#post_17153116 ), but cpus at %100 so its doing something.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

new to folding here and gonna participate in the chimp.

question: (depending on wu) 3770k @4.4ghz pulling 26k-32kppd
evga gtx580 pulling 15k-19kppd

is the ppd Im getting here normal, or should I be getting more?


----------



## juano

Sounds about right.


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

great. just broke under the 100k donor rank!


----------



## AzzaM

I'm off the mark. Nothing brilliant, only a 2500K @ 4.8ghz & a 560Ti (when I'm not doing anything).


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AzzaM*
> 
> I'm off the mark. Nothing brilliant, only a 2500K @ 4.8ghz & a 560Ti (when I'm not doing anything).


Sounds great! Welcome aboard, be sure to sign up for the Chimp Challenge and post back if you have any questions.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Welcome!


----------



## AlexNJ

I've been running since last night. I had to stop due to the temps getting to high (Warm day today and no ac yet) but will be folding for as long as I can this week.


----------



## lordj

Started a few days ago, using my second rig (red Samurai sig rig) as a 24/7 folder, and as my primary rig (White Beauty sig rig) as a part-timer.

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=LordJ


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lordj*
> 
> Started a few days ago, using my second rig (red Samurai sig rig) as a 24/7 folder, and as my primary rig (White Beauty sig rig) as a part-timer.
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=LordJ


Cool, welcome!


----------



## lordj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool, welcome!


Thanks


----------



## h4344

Hi im new to folding. Ive got 4 extra computers lying around and asked what i should do with them and someone suggested folding so here i am







im set for the OCN team.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h4344*
> 
> Hi im new to folding. Ive got 4 extra computers lying around and asked what i should do with them and someone suggested folding so here i am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im set for the OCN team.


Good decisions  Welcome aboard. There is a fold-a-thon going on ATM, you can go over to this thread, and get signed up. Once you sign up, you're good for the rest of the year.


----------



## HRawesome

Hi i'm not THAT new to folding but hey, Why not introduce myself.

I fold on my sigrig when not gaming. And on my HTPC as a 24/7 folder (Athlon x4 631 and yet another 5770).
And recently i got a old Dell 4550 for free. Nothing good, but why not. A old P4 2Ghz socket P478.

And my dad just got a new laptop so he stopped using his old computer. 2,4 dualcore somthing 775. and got a 430 for free from a friend who upgraded 430-->570.
But i have a problem that it fails on the 430. Seems like the drivers ****s up and shuts of. Even though i restart it still doesnt work and i have to reinstall the drivers. But then it just works for about 1-2 WU's. Any idea what the prob is?*

And gonna upgrade my friends parents computer so i get their old hardware. Only a AMD 3200+, But some PPD is still PPD. So why not?









So have my small PPD farm. probably gonna hit my first mill in under a week


----------



## Da1Nonly

Hi I originally started folding about two years ago but that was just for a few hours. I really got into it about 16 days ago and havent really stopped since. Its a lot of fun and its good knowing Im helping cure malaria, cancer, kony2012 and what ever else.
Outside of folding, Im a Software tester at a Bank. I break software and fix it. Fun job. I've been married for 6 years, have two kids, no pets. When Im not working or spending time with family, Im gaming. Mostly BF3 currently with a few family buddies.
Really want to participate as much as I can in folding. If anyone has any advice or anything, let me know please.









http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=532622


----------



## Blakpaladin

i7 3770

6870 crossfire, 14k PPD. Looking at a couple others this sounds wee underrated. Any way I can take on larger projects?

Also, hi everybody! First day of folding, figured I'd use my i7 to it's fullest potential for something [and 6870x2]


----------



## PR-Imagery

Welcome, and welcome to the team.

Your i7 by-itself could get up to 20k I think at stock. If its a k series, you can overclock it to around 4.7Ghz and fold -bigadv units in a VM and get upwards of 80k ppd (as a dedicated 24/7 system)


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Good day!
Started folding a few days ago and now I have the bug.
It's an honor to meet and fold with you guys!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeadlyEmbrace*
> 
> Good day!
> Started folding a few days ago and now I have the bug.
> It's an honor to meet and fold with you guys!


good to have you here deadly, that 3770k should net you (us) some good points.

happy folding


----------



## shelter

Welcome to you guys!

Also, cool thread, I never post here when I started about a month ago... so ...


----------



## Jeppzer

Herro gaise, I just started folding srsly and thought I'd say hi.


----------



## PR-Imagery

Go away Jepp.









*Has 30mill points and a SR2, hasn't been srsly folding*


----------



## Jeppzer

Aaaw.


----------



## PR-Imagery




----------



## ironsurvivor

Started last month and i have been enjoying it. Folding for Full Auto.


----------



## sub50hz

Well, my old passkey/username stopped getting bonus points like six months ago, and I've held off on folding until this week. Got the 3570k rolling, just need a PSU and cooler and I can bring my 1090T back up alongside a couple of NV cards.


----------



## TerminatorXPS15

Hey guys, just folding with my i7 + 7970. Not a heavy duty folder (plan to be in the future) but I feel like chipping in


----------



## She loved E

just started folding 5 minutes ago... yay! was really easy following the Windows v7 guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.

Current numbers are
GPU (570 HD 2.5GB) @ 20,987 PPD
CPU (2600k / 4.4 GHz) @ 19,782 PPD


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ironsurvivor*
> 
> Started last month and i have been enjoying it. Folding for Full Auto.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sub50hz*
> 
> Well, my old passkey/username stopped getting bonus points like six months ago, and I've held off on folding until this week. Got the 3570k rolling, just need a PSU and cooler and I can bring my 1090T back up alongside a couple of NV cards.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TerminatorXPS15*
> 
> Hey guys, just folding with my i7 + 7970. Not a heavy duty folder (plan to be in the future) but I feel like chipping in


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> just started folding 5 minutes ago... yay! was really easy following the Windows v7 guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide.
> Current numbers are
> GPU (570 HD 2.5GB) @ 20,987 PPD
> CPU (2600k / 4.4 GHz) @ 19,782 PPD


welcome to the team everybody!









happy folding!!


----------



## Takemikazuchi

i am new here as well, going to start folding


----------



## axipher

Welcome to all the new Folders, be sure to check out all the stickied threads at the top of the Folding Section.


----------



## Jeppzer

Thanks, and will do!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> Thanks, and will do!


Read every word and click every link. We need to make sure they are all up-to-date. That's your new job Jepp.


----------



## heweshewes

Hi, its me lol. 3x old dual core rig. I hope it will help.

Sent from my mind using fingerrr...


----------



## Jeppzer




----------



## sda1

Hello all,
I am pretty new to OCN and just started folding tonight. I have no idea if i am doing this right as i am using linux. I read about [email protected] here and thought it was an awesome use of technology. I just HAD to join in. I am mostly a windows guy but really need to learn more about linux so i decided to use that for a folding machine. Unfortunately, I don't even know how to open a gui for [email protected] on linux let alone ensure that i am folding for the right team. But in all honesty, as long as my resources are are being applied properly that is all i think truly matters. I am sure i will be asking plenty of questions in the days to come and hope i can contribute as well.


----------



## Jeppzer

Welcome sda1 !!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> Hello all,
> I am pretty new to OCN and just started folding tonight. I have no idea if i am doing this right as i am using linux. I read about [email protected] here and thought it was an awesome use of technology. I just HAD to join in. I am mostly a windows guy but really need to learn more about linux so i decided to use that for a folding machine. Unfortunately, I don't even know how to open a gui for [email protected] on linux let alone ensure that i am folding for the right team. But in all honesty, as long as my resources are are being applied properly that is all i think truly matters. I am sure i will be asking plenty of questions in the days to come and hope i can contribute as well.


Zodac? Welcome to the team sda1.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sda1*
> 
> Hello all,
> I am pretty new to OCN and just started folding tonight. I have no idea if i am doing this right as i am using linux. I read about [email protected] here and thought it was an awesome use of technology. I just HAD to join in. I am mostly a windows guy but really need to learn more about linux so i decided to use that for a folding machine. Unfortunately, I don't even know how to open a gui for [email protected] on linux let alone ensure that i am folding for the right team. But in all honesty, as long as my resources are are being applied properly that is all i think truly matters. I am sure i will be asking plenty of questions in the days to come and hope i can contribute as well.


Welcome to the team buddy. We are a huge community here and more than happy to help.

In regards to figuring out if you're folding properly, I would recommend starting a new thread so we can keep all the answers in one place and they won't get lost in this thread. Then we can help you figure everything out.


----------



## mindracer

Hey all, I've been lurking/posting for a bit but just realized that I've been horribly rude in not introducing myself. So yeah, hello!

I'm currently only folding at part of my usual PPD as one of my GTX 590s recently developed a horribly unstable GPU and I'm in the process of RMA'ing it to EVGA. Once that's done, I'm hoping to be back to full speed.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindracer*
> 
> Hey all, I've been lurking/posting for a bit but just realized that I've been horribly rude in not introducing myself. So yeah, hello!
> I'm currently only folding at part of my usual PPD as one of my GTX 590s recently developed a horribly unstable GPU and I'm in the process of RMA'ing it to EVGA. Once that's done, I'm hoping to be back to full speed.


Welcome to ocn folding. http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=615780


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindracer*
> 
> Hey all, I've been lurking/posting for a bit but just realized that I've been horribly rude in not introducing myself. So yeah, hello!
> I'm currently only folding at part of my usual PPD as one of my GTX 590s recently developed a horribly unstable GPU and I'm in the process of RMA'ing it to EVGA. Once that's done, I'm hoping to be back to full speed.


put that chip to work! it'll be much appreciated


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Well, After following Derick's and Stren's build logs for a while I have decided to take the plunge. Just setup my rig for folding and am working on my first WUs. I'll have to work on my overclock a bit probably too later once I get home (set it up from work over rdp







). I also am having issues in HFM getting my Web Settings correct. How do I find my ID# if I can't search for my name? I registered on Standford's site with "The_Hairy_Yak" but am unable to find that on the EOC site...


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Hairy_Yak*
> 
> Well, After following Derick's and Stren's build logs for a while I have decided to take the plunge. Just setup my rig for folding and am working on my first WUs. I'll have to work on my overclock a bit probably too later once I get home (set it up from work over rdp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I also am having issues in HFM getting my Web Settings correct. How do I find my ID# if I can't search for my name? I registered on Standford's site with "The_Hairy_Yak" but am unable to find that on the EOC site...


once you've finished and uploaded wu's, you'll have to wait a lil bit for EOC to update with your name in there. once its in there, just take the number at the end of the address to your name, that's your id#.

patience buddy, patience









also make sure to get your unique passkey from stanford so's you can get your bonus points after comleting 10 work units Here!


----------



## The_Hairy_Yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> once you've finished and uploaded wu's, you'll have to wait a lil bit for EOC to update with your name in there. once its in there, just take the number at the end of the address to your name, that's your id#.
> patience buddy, patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also make sure to get your unique passkey from stanford so's you can get your bonus points after comleting 10 work units Here!


Yep, I got my passkey already. Thanks for the heads up about EOC! damn faulty guides (look'n at you Zodac)









HFM.NET section on this post, step #7
http://www.overclock.net/t/682249/windows-7-setting-up-the-smp-client-v6-34/0_50#post_8653684

Maybe add a little snip-it to wait until you have your WUs done?


----------



## ghostrider85

i just started folding today and i'm wondering how to get the folding stats icon under your avatar?


----------



## Jeppzer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_20


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jeppzer*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_20


thanks!


----------



## mindracer

...and if you're really lucky (like I was), you can get your postbit without even asking for it! I was just happily folding away for Team OCN and suddenly had a PM telling me my postbit was authorized.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mindracer*
> 
> ...and if you're really lucky (like I was), you can get your postbit without even asking for it! I was just happily folding away for Team OCN and suddenly had a PM telling me my postbit was authorized.


We try to stay on top of things. Most people that need help are the ones that forgot to add their Folding username to their OCN profile.


----------



## shelter

Welcome to the new people!







Oh and mine just showed up eventually so just be patient.


----------



## pcfoo

Hello gents and gals,
I am new in OCN and [email protected] myself, and I doubt that i will ever reach the contribution your top members did, but who cares...every little bit counts in the long run.
I don't have much resources to dedicate to the cause as in my home we only use laptops that are a joke in comparison to any SB/IB folder (even without a good GPU), but I do have a client folding during nights @ work too. That old 2x Xeon + FX1700 does help a bit...


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> Hello gents and gals,
> I am new in OCN and [email protected] myself, and I doubt that i will ever reach the contribution your top members did, but who cares...every little bit counts in the long run.
> I don't have much resources to dedicate to the cause as in my home we only use laptops that are a joke in comparison to any SB/IB folder (even without a good GPU), but I do have a client folding during nights @ work too. That old 2x Xeon + FX1700 does help a bit...


Your stats.







http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=620138


----------



## irun4edmund

Hello all!

I started folding last night. It's something I stumbled onto by accident after seeing it mentioned in a build log. My Grandfather suffered from alzheimer's for a long time, so I am more than happy to contribute. My rig has an i5-3570k and an HD 7950. Currently I'm only folding on the i5 at stock speeds. I had to reformat and reinstall windows this week because my OS was corrupted by either unstable RAM or an unstable overclock. When I get more time I will get my 7950 up and running, and hopefully get a nice 4.4Ghz OC


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Well, this is a little late, but here goes anyway ...

I'm a recent convert over to the OCN [email protected] team. I used to run my own team on another board, but I got tired to carrying the whole team (even though we did manage to crack into the top 0.75% of all folding teams as far as points go).

Anyway, I've been a long time lurker of OCN (been coming here for at least 7+ years now), but haven't bothered making myself a part of the community until very recently. Well, all that's changed. Not only am I posting here every day, but I joined the folding team on August 2nd. In those 2 short weeks, I'm managed to Fold over a million points for the cause, and will continue folding on my rigs.

Currently I fold on the following hardware:

24/7 on a Pentium Dual-Core E5200 (CPU only).
24/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.4GHz with a GTX 560Ti OC'd to 882MHz.
24/7 on a Dual Xeon E5340 (CPU only)
24/7 on an Xeon X3430 (CPU only)
24/7 on a Xeon (CPU only? Using v5.03 of the client)
0-16+ hours a day/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.4GHz with a GTX 560Ti OC'd to 882MHz.
8-16+ hours a day/7 on an i7-965 OC'd to 4.2GHz with a GTX 580.

[Edit]

Nevermind, I think I finally figured out how to get the Folding client to work on that old Windows 2000 Server ... have to used version 5.03 of the client, not 7.x. Oh well, at least it's now up and running.


----------



## VW_TDI_02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *47 Knucklehead*
> 
> Well, this is a little late, but here goes anyway ...
> I'm a recent convert over to the OCN [email protected] team. I used to run my own team on another board, but I got tired to carrying the whole team (even though we did manage to crack into the top 0.75% of all folding teams as far as points go).
> Anyway, I've been a long time lurker of OCN (been coming here for at least 7+ years now), but haven't bothered making myself a part of the community until very recently. Well, all that's changed. Not only am I posting here every day, but I joined the folding team on August 2nd. In those 2 short weeks, I'm managed to Fold over a million points for the cause, and will continue folding on my rigs.
> Currently I fold on the following hardware:
> 24/7 on a Pentium Dual-Core E5200 (CPU only).
> 24/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.3GHz with a GTX 560Ti.
> 24/7 on a Dual Xeon E5340 (CPU only)
> 24/7 on an Xeon X3430 (CPU only)
> 0-16+ hours a day/7 on an i5-2500k OC'd to 4.3GHz with a GTX 560Ti.
> 8-16+ hours a day/7 on an i7-965 OC'd to 4.2GHz with a GTX 580.
> If I can ever figure out how to get version 7 of the client to run on Windows 2000 Server (Don't ask, I have to use this old OS to keep a legacy system going for 2-3 hours a day), I'd add another 2.8GHz Xeon to the folding mix 24/7.


Looks like you have a lot of new hardware to fold on. That should get you some pretty solid PPD. If you're interested we are currently trying to expand our Folding Team Competition. If you would like some more information you can either PM me or check out the following threads. Right now we have two full divisions with ten teams each and we are currently trying to expand into a third division but we are still looking for more folders.

Manual/Information Thread
Sign Up Sheet


----------



## DaClownie

Still a relatively new folder here for OCN... just cranking away on a single i7-3770k using the v7 Windows client... and just broke into the top 1000 for OCN finally. Happy to contribute


----------



## shredded

Hey guys
Just started folding recently. Might as well put my unused clocks to some good use. Not getting much PPD though, something ill hopefully sort out later.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Hey guys
> Just started folding recently. Might as well put my unused clocks to some good use. Not getting much PPD though, something ill hopefully sort out later.


Welcome to the team


----------



## mironccr345

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Hey guys
> Just started folding recently. Might as well put my unused clocks to some good use. Not getting much PPD though, something ill hopefully sort out later.


Welcome! What client are you using and what kind of ppd are you getting?


----------



## DeadlyEmbrace

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shredded*
> 
> Hey guys
> Just started folding recently. Might as well put my unused clocks to some good use. Not getting much PPD though, something ill hopefully sort out later.


Welcome! It's good to have you here!


----------



## The-racer

Hi all , i've been folding for about 6 days now.
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=621108
These are my stats for the moment.
Getting about 9-10K PPD


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The-racer*
> 
> Hi all , i've been folding for about 6 days now.
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=621108
> These are my stats for the moment.
> Getting about 9-10K PPD


Welcome to the team mate, glad to have you aboard


----------



## mezmenir

Oh hey, didn't even see this thread >.<

Hai guys! Just started folding for 37726- and currently waiting for my passkey to get its 10 WUs on it. Though now much improved with the help of a phenom X6. Man that E5200 is SLOW lol. New PSU seems to be working good though... now for a replacement board so I can fold on a pair of GTX 470's too.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Oh hey, didn't even see this thread >.<
> 
> Hai guys! Just started folding for 37726- and currently waiting for my passkey to get its 10 WUs on it. Though now much improved with the help of a phenom X6. Man that E5200 is SLOW lol. New PSU seems to be working good though... now for a replacement board so I can fold on a pair of GTX 470's too.


Lots of new folders 

Be sure to check out our Foldathons and the TC competition.

Also, anyone who folds on a multi-CPU rig, check our Coremageddon.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Lots of new folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check out our Foldathons and the TC competition.
> 
> Also, anyone who folds on a multi-CPU rig, check our Coremageddon.


Feel sort of derpy now for my thread yesterday, didn't realize there was an introduction thread







Wish I had the money to build a dedicated 4P opteron box. Sadly, I don't see that happening







X6 @ 4.2 and 2x GTX470's should be fairly potent though- and an E5200 + a small army of PS3s. Lol


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Lots of new folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be sure to check out our Foldathons and the TC competition.
> 
> Also, anyone who folds on a multi-CPU rig, check our Coremageddon.
> 
> 
> 
> Feel sort of derpy now for my thread yesterday, didn't realize there was an introduction thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I had the money to build a dedicated 4P opteron box. Sadly, I don't see that happening
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> X6 @ 4.2 and 2x GTX470's should be fairly potent though- and an E5200 + a small army of PS3s. Lol
Click to expand...

No problem man, making a new thread for yourself doesn't hurt.


----------



## shredded

Im getting between 20 and 40k on this computer, Cpu only. Using [email protected] 7.1 client with vista (I know i know. Vista...)


----------



## shelter

Welcome to all the new folks!


----------



## Mattb2e

Just started up the V7 client today through the help of a tutorial, I have seen far too many people that have been afflicted with cancer in my life, and I figured that perhaps this rig could help when its usually idle anyways.

I know I wont be doing my electric bill any favors, but im willing to take a hit for the team







.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Just started up the V7 client today through the help of a tutorial, I have seen far too many people that have been afflicted with cancer in my life, and I figured that perhaps this rig could help when its usually idle anyways.
> I know I wont be doing my electric bill any favors, but im willing to take a hit for the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


The hit to the electric bill isn't so bad with just a CPU or a few. It's when you start the GPU folding that it gets crazy haha







Welcome to the Folding team








(still fairly new as well







)


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> The hit to the electric bill isn't so bad with just a CPU or a few. It's when you start the GPU folding that it gets crazy haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Folding team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (still fairly new as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yeah, im doing CPU and GPU









Thank you for the warm welcome


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Yeah, im doing CPU and GPU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome


All new folders should check out this thread.









http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All new folders should check out this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


Definitely going to look into this when I get my board, but my folding is sort of intermittent until then









Going by rough estimates, after I get the board, and using V7 advanced units with the full rig, it should net about ~60,000+ PPD with the "real" overclocks reapplied. Can't OC on this damn 4+1 board, throttles at 40C LOL. And no dual PCIe16


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> All new folders should check out this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20


Thank you for the link, however I noticed there is a requirement of 20 hours of folding per day. While I would love to be able to dedicate that much time out of my rig, I unfortunately cannot. I am more doing this to help in the small way that I can, and I know its maybe not as much as some of the team members, or hardcore folders here, but I believe that every contribution helps.

I will be doing this more as an intermittent thing, when my PC is on and normally Idle. I do have a backup rig that is torn down from an old build that I was going to sell for parts. If for some reason I cannot sell it for parts, perhaps I will run it as a dedicated folding rig.

At any rate, nice to meet you!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mezmenir*
> 
> Definitely going to look into this when I get my board, but my folding is sort of intermittent until then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going by rough estimates, after I get the board, and using V7 advanced units with the full rig, it should net about ~60,000+ PPD with the "real" overclocks reapplied. Can't OC on this damn 4+1 board, throttles at 40C LOL. And no dual PCIe16


Im sure your SLI GTX470's will tear through WU's, have fun with your new motherboard when you get it







.


----------



## mezmenir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mattb2e*
> 
> Im sure your SLI GTX470's will tear through WU's, have fun with your new motherboard when you get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


They definitely try. I only picked up the second one recently, found a deal that I just couldn't pass up, who'd have though people would still have NIB GTX470's laying around haha. However, the new one is a BEAST compared to my existing 470. Thing folds easy at 850/1700 with a VID of 1.0. Also runs about 8 degrees cooler than my other one, and it -isnt- a dust problem. Think I may re-paste the older card D:


----------



## hertz9753

I forgot something, a toast to all new folders. We are are all ocn team folders now!


----------



## Mattb2e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I forgot something, a toast to all new folders. We are are all ocn team folders now!


Cheers to that


----------



## mironccr345




----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> I forgot something, a toast to all new folders. We are are all ocn team folders now!


I'll drink to that!


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Im outa, I made a server as one of my first computer projects in my Cisco class and have enjoyed working on computers and the like.
I will be receiving 13 computers on Friday and plan on rigging them up along with my xeon server to fold 24/7 untill they fry

I have always wanted to build a 100U rack mount server from the ground up, and not just the rack, all of the computers as well, wired and all ready to fold.
(it would cost about $20,000 to build plus internet, but we can all have dreams)

i also just turned 16


----------



## Ardalista

Hi all,

I've decided to get back into folding again, had a small play a few years ago but nothing major... will be more of an intermittent thing.. i.e. when I'm not gaming or pulling my rig apart it'll be folding.

Setup using Jedi's FAH GPU Tracker on my 2 x GTX 580's that are watercooled.

Until I add a 480 rad on top of my 360 rad and upgraded pump I'm just sticking with the standard clocks.

Been running for the last few hours on both GPU's and one GPU is sitting at 62 degrees C and the other is at 46 degrees C.. could be an issue with my TIM application.. or flow rate.. either way I'm not too worried about it right now as it's been stable for the last few hours.

See ya's around I guess.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ardalista*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've decided to get back into folding again, had a small play a few years ago but nothing major... will be more of an intermittent thing.. i.e. when I'm not gaming or pulling my rig apart it'll be folding.
> 
> Setup using Jedi's FAH GPU Tracker on my 2 x GTX 580's that are watercooled.
> 
> Until I add a 480 rad on top of my 360 rad and upgraded pump I'm just sticking with the standard clocks.
> 
> Been running for the last few hours on both GPU's and one GPU is sitting at 62 degrees C and the other is at 46 degrees C.. could be an issue with my TIM application.. or flow rate.. either way I'm not too worried about it right now as it's been stable for the last few hours.
> 
> See ya's around I guess.


Great to have you 

If you can afford to fold 20+ hours a day, be sure to check our our Team Competition, tons of prizes to be won:

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_50

http://www.overclock.net/t/1295434/official-team-competition-referral-contest-win-prizes/0_50


----------



## shelter

Welcome to all the new (or returning) folks!!


----------



## Samurai707

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OutaTheLoneWolf*
> 
> Im outa, I made a server as one of my first computer projects in my Cisco class and have enjoyed working on computers and the like.
> I will be receiving 13 computers on Friday and plan on rigging them up along with my xeon server to fold 24/7 untill they fry
> I have always wanted to build a 100U rack mount server from the ground up, and not just the rack, all of the computers as well, wired and all ready to fold.
> (it would cost about $20,000 to build plus internet, but we can all have dreams)
> i also just turned 16


You're parents fronting the electricity bill for that?








Couldn't imagine getting that one in the mail... but for such a great cause







Welcome !


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Samurai707*
> 
> You're parents fronting the electricity bill for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't imagine getting that one in the mail... but for such a great cause
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome !


Solar pannles on the roof, and ive calculated everything, we will still be getting $100 a month


----------



## Rebelord

Sup guys. Well got the v7 of the FAH client. Set it up for GPU only for now. Entered OCN team number.
Folding under same name: Rebelord

I will be able to fold for quite a few hours a day. As this 7950 is a lot quieter and draws a lot less power than my old 4890s.

Rebelord


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Sup guys. Well got the v7 of the FAH client. Set it up for GPU only for now. Entered OCN team number.
> Folding under same name: Rebelord
> I will be able to fold for quite a few hours a day. As this 7950 is a lot quieter and draws a lot less power than my old 4890s.
> Rebelord


Welcome!


----------



## irun4edmund

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rebelord*
> 
> Sup guys. Well got the v7 of the FAH client. Set it up for GPU only for now. Entered OCN team number.
> Folding under same name: Rebelord
> I will be able to fold for quite a few hours a day. As this 7950 is a lot quieter and draws a lot less power than my old 4890s.
> Rebelord


You got your 7950 to run? I cannot get mine to work. Keep getting an 'unstable machine error' except I'm not overclocking it. I've even tried running it with a combination of underclocking and overvolting. What kind of mad wizardry did you work to get yours running?


----------



## Rebelord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *irun4edmund*
> 
> You got your 7950 to run? I cannot get mine to work. Keep getting an 'unstable machine error' except I'm not overclocking it. I've even tried running it with a combination of underclocking and overvolting. What kind of mad wizardry did you work to get yours running?


I just installed the FAH client, GPU only. Once installed, it worked. Had nothing else to do.
Using drivers: 12.7beta with 12.7cap3 for games. That is all.

Rebelord


----------



## OutaTheLoneWolf

I got my xeon E3 server running 24/7 and Im waiting to join the 24/7 folding club,
name on EOF is Outathelonewolf, unless the links work in chat.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=621997


----------



## Xtreme21

Hey all, according to my stats here:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=Xtreme21

I havn't folded since 2004!! I've switched to the OCN team and I'm folding away on my i5-2500k @ 4.5Ghz!!

Glad to be back, and I support the cause. Also looks like my estimated PPD is 22k, I hear thats good?


----------



## GrimNights

New to OCN and new to folding like the cause and I have a few free machines lol.
Folding on my PS3, a multicore laptop, and single core laptop.








I hope to build a folding rig now that know about all this


----------



## Conspiracy

not new to OCN but i just built a new computer which is my first time building a pc and decided now that i have a computer with a little more processing power i would start folding









just running default client at default settings









eventually i will be getting a better heatsink lol. running at high 80's with stock fan. waiting to see how the cooler master hyper T4 is when it comes out later this month otherwise ill just go with a 212 EVO


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Conspiracy*
> 
> not new to OCN but i just built a new computer which is my first time building a pc and decided now that i have a computer with a little more processing power i would start folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just running default client at default settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eventually i will be getting a better heatsink lol. running at high 80's with stock fan. waiting to see how the cooler master hyper T4 is when it comes out later this month otherwise ill just go with a 212 EVO


Sweet! Welcome. Make sure you sign up for this Month's Fold-a-thon!


----------



## mahtareika

I started folding again last month after a year long sabbatical....... Kick'n out the WU's strong for 37726!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shelter

Welcome to the new (and returning) folks!!


----------



## rayzzr

Started about a week ago with my new rig, even got the PS3 folding. Up over 100k pts, so coming up strong. Folding on my i5 2550k and gtx550.


----------



## PCEnthusiast85

Finally got my sig rig folding its heart away. maybe i will make it a dedicated, tripple gtx 460 amd 8150 folder using my formula board and a big psu. that would be pretty fun little project







Im very very new to this whole thing. I followed Zodac's V7 guide and all seems to be working. if anyone has any optimization threads for a 1090t with sli 460s send them my way. still reading,reading,reading, and reading some more....want to contribute the most i can.

sig rig:
amd 1090t @ 4.05 ghz
asus formula V
16gig vengeance
sli460gtx @ 900/2000 @ 1.1v
(have third 460 but until i make a dummy plug its just sitting pretty)
750 watt psu (will have to upgrade once i get the 3rd 460 going)

Also have about 10 core 2 duo processors all ranging in speed. currently using two as daily rigs but if i can scrap the money to get the rest of them some Asus boards and cheap ram from micro center and some psus i sure as heck would like to turn them into little folders.
(if anyone can help out with setting something up like this and or sourcing parts PLZ let me know...would really REALLY like to make a miny folding farm of duo's)

glad to be putting all this power to actual good use. was a bit upset with myself for a while for going so overkill on a pc that just plays wow, D3 and counter strike....now shes doing something worth while.

i spent all day wanting to play a game but couldnt force myself to pause folding for a second...felt like i was being selfish









I have been blessed enough in my life that i do not know the pain and hardship of having to watch a family member go through cancer treatments. or live with MS or even worse....pass away because of something like that. And i cant imagine ever having to. me heart goes out to all of you.

the idea that some day...maybe, somehow my little machine(s) sitting in the corner of my room could in a way lead to someone never having to worry about shots or pain or therapy or personal loss again because of terrible illnesses.....then man thats REALLY frikkin cool to me. i get to help some dudes way smarter then me do what they need to do...Sweet!!

<3 a new folder,
Ryan


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you for the post and bump PCEnthusiast85. Welcome to the team.


----------



## hammer slicer

hi ppl









new to folding , want to see what my rig can do and its left on all day and all night







so will get set up and start folding with ocn. any tips and tricks that you guys have for getting set up would be gladly received, i look forward to seeing what my scores will be .


----------



## neopunx

Hey all, started Folding this week. I'm in the military and am gone a lot, so I thought I would fold to help out since my comp was just hanging out doing nothing. Cant figure out how to get the GPUs to fold, but the CPU is doing his thing pretty well.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neopunx*
> 
> Hey all, started Folding this week. I'm in the military and am gone a lot, so I thought I would fold to help out since my comp was just hanging out doing nothing. Cant figure out how to get the GPUs to fold, but the CPU is doing his thing pretty well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hammer slicer*
> 
> hi ppl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new to folding , want to see what my rig can do and its left on all day and all night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so will get set up and start folding with ocn. any tips and tricks that you guys have for getting set up would be gladly received, i look forward to seeing what my scores will be .


Good you guys can join us, its a great cause. Make sure to get a passkey so you get bonus points. Lots of good info here in the guides section, and plenty of active people if you need help with something.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

hey yall new to folding







I am in div 3 waiting to be drafted









GOOD LUCK TO ALL TC !!!!!!!!!!!! ( MUHAHAHHA)


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *REPUBLICOFGAMER*
> 
> hey yall new to folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in div 3 waiting to be drafted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL TC !!!!!!!!!!!! ( MUHAHAHHA)


good to see you here! takes dedication to join TC.

happy folding


----------



## cam51037

I just started Folding for OC.net about 10 minutes ago! Yay! I've done 250+ WU on PS3 before, but none on PC yet.

Funny thing is, with an i7 2600k @ 4.4Ghz and a 7850 just idling, the WU is 0.00 done...









Is this normal?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just started Folding for OC.net about 10 minutes ago! Yay! I've done 250+ WU on PS3 before, but none on PC yet.
> Funny thing is, with an i7 2600k @ 4.4Ghz and a 7850 just idling, the WU is 0.00 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?


What client version, and are you trying to SMP+GPU or only one?


----------



## DJSticky

Just saying "Hi". I've been folding for a few weeks on my new systems and figured I'd introduce myself.

Currently folding rigs:

Home PC
CPU: i5 2500k @ 4.75ghz
RAM: 8gb gskills @ 1600mhz 9-9-9-24 2T
MoBo: Gigabyte P67X-UD3-B3
Windows 7
Crappy air cooling
Folding 24/7
Couldn't tell ya PPD at the moment because I've been folding on the same key as my other rig until yesterday and only watched my EOC stats, not individual client stats.

Work PC
CPU: i7 2600k @ 4.9ghz
RAM: 8 gb Corsair Dominator (just noticed it's at 1200mhz 9-9-9-24 1T instead of 1600mhz 2T, need to fix when I get back to work)
MoBo: Asus P8P67 Deluxe
Windows 7
XSPC Raystorm + EX420 Rad CPU only loop
Folding 24/7
Averaging 25k PPD since I installed v7 client last night. (Seems a bit low based on what I've been reading today).

Anyway, just saying hello!


----------



## a 6 foot rabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I just started Folding for OC.net about 10 minutes ago! Yay! I've done 250+ WU on PS3 before, but none on PC yet.
> Funny thing is, with an i7 2600k @ 4.4Ghz and a 7850 just idling, the WU is 0.00 done...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this normal?


If you are still having problems, start a new thread with your questions.
Easier for others to see, for those trying to help and for others with similar problems to reference to)


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> What client version, and are you trying to SMP+GPU or only one?


Got it figured out now. Was just a little slow on displaying the stats for the first time.


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *a 6 foot rabbit*
> 
> good to see you here! takes dedication to join TC.
> happy folding


----------



## jpdaballa

Hey! ive been using my PS3 to fold for a little over a month now (i know its not much but a little is better than none). so im quite new to folding compared to others here.

Honestly im afraid of folding on my main computer, i have to many things open and work on it constantly due to school.

Hopefully by the end of this year ill be able to build my new rig and will use both my old and new computer to fold since it will likely be able to handle both work and folding (unlike mine now). Or in any case ill just fold when im sleeping since the computer is always on anyways.

thats my story, Happy Folding everyone!!!


----------



## BiaBia

So decided to put my new rig to use for a good cause. I didn't even know what folding was until 2 days ago so very new to it. I'm folding on my 3930k at 4.8g and my gtx 670. Happy folding everyone!!


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> So decided to put my new rig to use for a good cause. I didn't even know what folding was until 2 days ago so very new to it. I'm folding on my 3930k at 4.8g and my gtx 670. Happy folding everyone!!


Welcome to OCNs [email protected] team. We have a great contest that will start on Nov.11. It is the Forum Folding War. I invite to join a team (Vikings) and have some fun with your fellow OCN team mates. (Vikings) You can find a link to the sign up in my sig. (Vikings) You dont have to fold 24/7 in it, you just need one WU to qualify for prizes but you will want to do as many as you can. It will be loads of fun so jump on in. (Vikings)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Welcome to OCNs [email protected] team. We have a great contest that will start on Nov.11. It is the Forum Folding War. I invite to join a team (Vikings) and have some fun with your fellow OCN team mates. (Vikings) You can find a link to the sign up in my sig. (Vikings) You dont have to fold 24/7 in it, you just need one WU to qualify for prizes but you will want to do as many as you can. It will be loads of fun so jump on in. (Vikings)


Shame on you! The real thread is here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1321929/2012-forum-folding-war-the-green-dragons/0_20#post_18495323










http://www.overclock.net/t/1321929/2012-forum-folding-war-the-green-dragons/0_20#post_18491888


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BiaBia*
> 
> So decided to put my new rig to use for a good cause. I didn't even know what folding was until 2 days ago so very new to it. I'm folding on my 3930k at 4.8g and my gtx 670. Happy folding everyone!!


Nice! Welcome to the team!


----------



## REPUBLICOFGAMER

like to eat ? join team BBQ! like to make people cry? join team BBQ where the food is good and the rigs fold HIGH!


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Hey there, figured I'll introduce myself. Just started folding a couple days ago on my HTPC that I have here at school, and it's pulling me roughly 2k to 2.5k a day, It's a 960T at stock speed and with a stock cooler, and I'm running the SMP client on Ubuntu, do does this PPD sound about right? I've not found much about folding on the 960T before since it seems like most are used for benching. If anyone could throw a little advice etc in that's be awesome. I'm looking to change my cpu cooler to a better air one and overclock once get some spare cash, but that's hard to come by in college.

Anyway, looking forward to eventually inching my way to my postbiit and hopefully contributing much more in the future!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Hey there, figured I'll introduce myself. Just started folding a couple days ago on my HTPC that I have here at school, and it's pulling me roughly 2.5k a day, It's a 960T at stock speed and with a stock cooler, and I'm running the SMP client on Ubuntu, do does this PPD sound about right? I've not found much about folding on the 960T before since it seems like most are used for benching. If anyone could throw a little advice etc in that's be awesome. I'm looking to change my cpu cooler to a better air one and overclock once get some spare cash, but that;s hard to come by in college.
> Anyway, looking forward to eventually inching my way to my postbiit and hopefully contributing much more in the future!


Welome to the Team! Hm, that sounds a bit low, but maybe not at stock speeds if its being used. Which version of the SMP client are you running v6? or v7?


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Welome to the Team! Hm, that sounds a bit low, but maybe not at stock speeds if its being used. Which version of the SMP client are you running v6? or v7?


I'm running [email protected] 6, and I also tried installing HFM to monitor my speeds using derick's guide but couldn't get it set right (I'm a Linux noob). Just been using the terminal to see my progress. I do also use the computer sometimes but maybe a couple hours a day at most, I mostly use my laptop so it's pretty much dedicated to folding.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> I'm running [email protected] 6, and I also tried installing HFM to monitor my speeds using derick's guide but couldn't get it set right (I'm a Linux noob). Just been using the terminal to see my progress. I do also use the computer sometimes but maybe a couple hours a day at most, I mostly use my laptop so it's pretty much dedicated to folding.


If your laptop has windows on it, try installing HFM in Windows, then just share your log folder on the linux box. Then you can just add the path to the share into HFM.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If your laptop has windows on it, try installing HFM in Windows, then just share your log folder on the linux box. Then you can just add the path to the share into HFM.


Is that going to up my PPD or anything though? Because I don't really mind using terminal to view my log.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Is that going to up my PPD or anything though? Because I don't really mind using terminal to view my log.


Naw, it won't, it just lets you monitor it. Which version of ubuntu are you on? There may be some tweaks that could help optimize your PPD. BFS scheduler seems to help.


----------



## EyesDilated

Hey Dorm,

Your PPD does seem kinda low, as I have a dual core laptop running an Athlon II P320 that generates about the same PPD using v7 in Ubuntu 10.10

You should maybe try switching to v7, I noticed much better PPD going from v6 to v7 on my 2500K


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesDilated*
> 
> Hey Dorm,
> Your PPD does seem kinda low, as I have a dual core laptop running an Athlon II P320 that generates about the same PPD using v7 in Ubuntu 10.10
> You should maybe try switching to v7, I noticed much better PPD going from v6 to v7 on my 2500K


Is 10.10 better for folding? If so, I'll get that and [email protected] 7 and see how that effects things.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Naw, it won't, it just lets you monitor it. Which version of ubuntu are you on? There may be some tweaks that could help optimize your PPD. BFS scheduler seems to help.


I just got the newest version, so 12.10.

Thanks both for the advice


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Is 10.10 better for folding? If so, I'll get that and [email protected] 7 and see how that effects things.
> I just got the newest version, so 12.10.
> Thanks both for the advice


Try 10.10, for your hardware it should be faster for folding!


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Try 10.10, for your hardware it should be faster for folding!


Will do, any ideas roughly what I should be seeing after I switch over in terms of PPD?


----------



## Philliesfan

Hello Team, Just started folding once the weather got cool, I'm a winter warrior kinda folder, keeps my room nice and toasty and my computer doesn't hate me. Just post-bit in about a days worth of folding.

I did notice my PPD go down once my GPUS started getting 762X projects.

Well I keep getting 762X projects now, or is it kinda of random on what projects are given to me?


----------



## cam51037

Don't know where to put this. If I'm allowed to start a thread on these things I will.

I was listening to the radio earlier today, and they were talking with a lady about cancer.

She said her daughter was 8 years old when she was diagnosed with spine cancer, which is very expensive to treat. This lady is a single mom, and because of her daughter's cancer, had to quit work. She owned a business, so it had to close down. She then had no income, and had to feed 5 mouths (herself and 4 children)

Her 8 year old daughter's condition kept getting worse, and she eventually passed away from the cancer. Somewhere during her daughter's fight with cancer, the mother was also diagnosed with cancer.

Just another reason I do Folding. They say 9/10 families that have someone with cancer are struggling with income because of treatment costs, and if it's someone who brings home most of the income, they won't be able to work. What happened to those 3 other children, and their mother? Where do they live now?

It's things like this that really make me proud to be a member of [email protected], and even though it may not find a cure to cancer instantly, hopefully somewhere down the road it'll make a discovery. 100,000 CPU's have to find something that will help out sooner or later.


----------



## hermitmaster

Hello all! New folder here, just started on 11/2 and I'm pushing 200,000 points. I'm currently folding on my sig rig, as well as 4 Xeon + GTX 570 rigs for another day or two, plus a couple more basic i5 rigs running smp. I'm hoping to break 1,000,000 by the end of the week.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> Hello all! New folder here, just started on 11/2 and I'm pushing 200,000 points. I'm currently folding on my sig rig, as well as 4 Xeon + GTX 570 rigs for another day or two, plus a couple more basic i5 rigs running smp. I'm hoping to break 1,000,000 by the end of the week.


Oh man I'm jelly. I have an E6700 pulling 2K PPD/1-2 WU per day, and a non-24/7 2600k (sig rig) that pulls 15-20k PPD, and 8 WU or so daily.


----------



## lovetobuild

Hey all, just started folding on my main rig (the CPU load management works impressively well, all cores at 100% and I can't tell the diff







)

Just wondering how I can find out how many points I have in total and where I am ranking? I notice some people have it under their avatars but I can't find mine anywhere.

Thanks

LTB


----------



## hermitmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lovetobuild*
> 
> Hey all, just started folding on my main rig (the CPU load management works impressively well, all cores at 100% and I can't tell the diff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Just wondering how I can find out how many points I have in total and where I am ranking? I notice some people have it under their avatars but I can't find mine anywhere.
> Thanks
> LTB


You need to add your folding name to your user profile. You'll see your folding info after you earn 5,000 points and one of the folding mods does the daily update. In the meantime, go here and search for your username.


----------



## lovetobuild

Ahh yes I have added my username, but I'm only at 4553 points so far (can't run my comp overnight as the noise drives me crazy







), so I suppose it'll show up in a few hours when the next job is finished.

Thanks

LTB


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hermitmaster*
> 
> You need to add your folding name to your user profile. You'll see your folding info after you earn 5,000 points and one of the folding mods does the daily update. In the meantime, go here and search for your username.


I think it's actually 50,000 points required to have the little picture beside your name. I'm working my way there, currently at 35k.


----------



## lovetobuild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> I think it's actually 50,000 points required to have the little picture beside your name. I'm working my way there, currently at 35k.


Guess it'll be a while for me then! At least next year my desktop will be in another room so I can run it 24/7, and I'll have my HTPC as well.


----------



## arvidab

Welcome to all new folders, enjoy your stay.







For a good start for you, look in my sig (Vikings).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dorm Room Hero*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Try 10.10, for your hardware it should be faster for folding!
> 
> 
> 
> Will do, any ideas roughly what I should be seeing after I switch over in terms of PPD?
Click to expand...

With v6 I did about 7k-8k with my PHII [email protected], v7 is all over the place but usually 8-10k, a few went up to 15k PPD.


----------



## johny24

I'm not new, but I'm back


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> I'm not new, but I'm back


Who's this guy


----------



## johny24

new goal, pass axi haha


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> new goal, pass axi haha


Very possible.

What kind of Folding rigs do you have running Axi?


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> new goal, pass axi haha


Do that and I'll give you more hugs









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> new goal, pass axi haha
> 
> 
> 
> Very possible.
> 
> What kind of Folding rigs do you have running Axi?
Click to expand...

Right now, nothing 

I sold my HTPC, sold my laptop, my Bulldozer server is unable to fold since it is over 3000 kilometers away and likes to lock-up when it crashes so for now it's just a webserver and minecraft server.

My main rig is on the desk beside me, but since I'm in a stupid hotel suite that charges you for electricity if "you exceed normal electrical usage" and electricity here ain't cheap when you're paying a middleman.

So as it stands I fold maybe 4 hours a day on my Xeon X3480 and my 7950.


----------



## johny24

Nice! With Axi's lack of electricity, it looks like I'll be getting more awkward reverse hugs against walls.


----------



## cam51037

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do that and I'll give you more hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my HTPC, sold my laptop, my Bulldozer server is unable to fold since it is over 3000 kilometers away and likes to lock-up when it crashes so for now it's just a webserver and minecraft server.
> 
> My main rig is on the desk beside me, but since I'm in a stupid hotel suite that charges you for electricity if "you exceed normal electrical usage" and electricity here ain't cheap when you're paying a middleman.
> 
> So as it stands I fold maybe 4 hours a day on my Xeon X3480 and my 7950.


Oh that sucks.









Kinda lame, when you're paying $100 a night or so to stay in a hotel that they don't let you use the power that pleases you.


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Nice! With Axi's lack of electricity, it looks like I'll be getting more awkward reverse hugs against walls.


You like them









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam51037*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Do that and I'll give you more hugs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right now, nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my HTPC, sold my laptop, my Bulldozer server is unable to fold since it is over 3000 kilometers away and likes to lock-up when it crashes so for now it's just a webserver and minecraft server.
> 
> My main rig is on the desk beside me, but since I'm in a stupid hotel suite that charges you for electricity if "you exceed normal electrical usage" and electricity here ain't cheap when you're paying a middleman.
> 
> So as it stands I fold maybe 4 hours a day on my Xeon X3480 and my 7950.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda lame, when you're paying $100 a night or so to stay in a hotel that they don't let you use the power that pleases you.
Click to expand...

Well work is covering the actual suite at some monthly rate, but I'm liable for any extra expenses, like utilities, movies ordered in the digital cable, long-distance calls, room service, and house-keeping.


----------



## Dorm Room Hero

Just wanted to come back and say thanks to those that recommended 10.10 and [email protected] 7 instead of 12.10 and [email protected] 6. Since swapping over a couple days ago I went from 2k PPD to 10 -12K PPD, and I'm stoked to be helping OCN that much more


----------



## arvidab

Awesome, now go join the Viking army in the FFW, starts in less than a week...


----------



## MP-Canuck

Thought I should introduce myself. I have never folded before but I started last week because of the forum folding war. GO TEAM CANADA!!


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MP-Canuck*
> 
> Thought I should introduce myself. I have never folded before but I started last week because of the forum folding war. GO TEAM CANADA!!


Welcome aboard mate, also to all the other new folders, we appreciate your help


----------



## Doggman

New folder here. Just found out what it is today and I plan to fold with my rig that I'm ordering right now. Does OCN have a team?


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doggman*
> 
> New folder here. Just found out what it is today and I plan to fold with my rig that I'm ordering right now. Does OCN have a team?


We have lots of teams! Folding Forum Wars starts soon and there are several teams you can join, the best being AMD. And then there's Team Competition, the "Nascar" of computer hardware. Come join in the fun!


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Doggman*
> 
> New folder here. Just found out what it is today and I plan to fold with my rig that I'm ordering right now. Does OCN have a team?


Yes we are team 37726.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We have lots of teams! Folding Forum Wars starts soon and there are several teams you can join, the best being*Team Vikings*. And then there's Team Competition, the "Nascar" of computer hardware. Come join in the fun!


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Yes we are team 37726.
> Fixed it for you.


Cheater.....


----------



## Doggman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> We have lots of teams! Folding Forum Wars starts soon and there are several teams you can join, the best being AMD. And then there's Team Competition, the "Nascar" of computer hardware. Come join in the fun!


Sweet sounds like fun. Hopefully I'll get my rig built before the war but I might not... I don't think my 13" MBP will be much help in the mean time









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Yes we are team 37726.


Thanks. I joined the team


----------



## johny24

Welcome to all the new folders

also...


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *johny24*
> 
> Welcome to all the new folders
> 
> also...


Considering I'm not folding right meow...


----------



## wudaddy

After not folding for the past few years, just started folding again yesterday with my new sig rig. Just in time for the folding competition! Now all I have to see is which team to join...


----------



## arvidab

That one is easy!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wudaddy*
> 
> After not folding for the past few years, just started folding again yesterday with my new sig rig. Just in time for the folding competition! Now all I have to see is which team to join...


Who else but AMD (now I guess I'll see who changes my post......)


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wudaddy*
> 
> After not folding for the past few years, just started folding again yesterday with my new sig rig. Just in time for the folding competition! Now all I have to see is which team to join...


I'm pretty sure you want Canada, home of the new FFW stats site.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Who else but *Team Vikings* (now I guess I'll see who changes fixes my post......)


I fixed it for you.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> I'm pretty sure you want Canada, home of the new FFW stats site.


Yes that what people look for in a team.







Team Vikings FTW!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> I fixed it for you.


Turkey.....


----------



## zachdoescompute

Hi all,

I've been poking around for a bit and I just started folding on my GPU and CPU in my new rig. First 2387 points done and it feels great!

See you around,
Zach


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zachdoescompute*
> 
> Hi all,
> I've been poking around for a bit and I just started folding on my GPU and CPU in my new rig. First 2387 points done and it feels great!
> See you around,
> Zach


Welcome! Check out Team Competition and the Folder's Forums War. They're both a lot of fun and the competion actually helps further the research by getting more Work Units done.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> Welcome! Check out Team Competition and the *Forum Folding War*. They're both a lot of fun and the competion actually helps further the research by getting more Work Units done.


Fixed it for you.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sporadic E*
> 
> Fixed it for you.


Thanks Buddy! Wouldn't know what to do without you!


----------



## Warfox101

Hello Gentleman, I'm 36 year old cookie eating gamer. I am new to folding and in the past few days I've been really folding hard. Ill be joining a team as soon as I flush my rads and tweak my volts. In the world of Computers my favorite thing to do is Overclock and Game. and by far the best time for me is sitting at my desk pushing brand new hardware to its limits. I am looking forward to Folding with you.


----------



## king8654

Hey warfox! Welcome! Is that a 5870 under water i see? mmh going to make me order that EK block sooner than i thought if you start folding AMD cat











cookies for all!


----------



## Warfox101

Hey king, yes sir that's two ASUS 5870's under water. Next month it will be three or a NVidia gpu for PhysX. or both if I can keep the wife from axe murdering me in my sleep.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Welcome to everybody new!


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Warfox101*
> 
> Hey king, yes sir that's two ASUS 5870's under water. Next month it will be three or a NVidia gpu for PhysX. or both if I can keep the wife from axe murdering me in my sleep.


lol one of those could do some damage in TC competition! crank that core up to 1ghz, and give us some competition!

keeping from getting axed in sleep always an effort, esp with folding 24/7 on two rigs, gotta buy the GF boat load of xmas gifts to keep the world in balance


----------



## AMD SLI guru

*thinks to myself* maybe I should join a team...


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> *thinks to myself* maybe I should join a team...


me think so to, i do see some i7's in your sig rigs


----------



## Ergates

Evening all! New folder here also, been folding for a week or so and joined the OCN team right away. i7 920 and MSI 660 Ti PE here. I can't currently fold 24/7, but might be able to in a week or two.


----------



## mmonnin

Welcome to the Team!


----------



## Chobilet

Hello everyone, been a little post shy but I thought I'd introduce myself.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobilet*
> 
> Hello everyone, been a little post shy but I thought I'd introduce myself.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=630243


----------



## king8654

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chobilet*
> 
> Hello everyone, been a little post shy but I thought I'd introduce myself.


welcome chob! hope your folding gear is nice and warm


----------



## MajorChipHazard

Hello everyone, well was folding for a bit for another team but decided that this site and this sites forum was more my taste anyways should start very shortly my folding name is Jorge_G awsome [email protected][email protected]!


----------



## juano

Welcome Jorge_G.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorChipHazard*
> 
> Hello everyone, well was folding for a bit for another team but decided that this site and this sites forum was more my taste anyways should start very shortly my folding name is Jorge_G awsome [email protected][email protected]!


Welcome and what will you be folding with? Check out our team competition too.

http://www.overclock.net/f/370/team-competition


----------



## MajorChipHazard

ok well, so far heres what i have main gaming rig:

amd phenom x4 955 @4.0ghz ( but currently unstable at smp fold so just gpu on this rig)
2x4gb crucial ballistix elite cl8
evga gtx 580
xonar essence stx
nets me 28000 ppd

the doc

intel e6600 stck speed
2x2 gb ocz gold ddr2
2x evga gtx 460 1024mb each

nets me 35000 ppd

laptop intel e 5500 duo core

soon to have an amd 8150
sabertooth 990fx
2x4gb kingston hyper x

no other motherboards but have some am2 cpu's and a asrock p67 extreme 4 but no i7 for it hehe also ran out of gpu's.


----------



## Sporadic E

Nice. Think about maybe putting one of those 460s up for TC, that is if they are going to fold 24/7. Just a thought.


----------



## MajorChipHazard

team challenge? yea theres a bunch of different teams im not sure wich one id join hehe yea just switched over to team 37726 the doc folds 24/7 same as my gtx 580 unless im gaming on it.


----------



## Sporadic E

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MajorChipHazard*
> 
> team challenge? yea theres a bunch of different teams im not sure wich one id join hehe yea just switched over to team 37726 the doc folds 24/7 same as my gtx 580 unless im gaming on it.


It is about who needs what you can offer. Go here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/official-ocn-team-competition-sign-up-sheet\

Fill out the form and join the fun.


----------



## juano

The Team Competition is a commitment though, so there's no harm in just getting settled here and learning about folding in general and the OCN folding TC before jumping in.

For example it might be a good idea to put some of the system info you listed above into the rigbuilder so that it will show up in your signature like sporadic and I. This will come in handy if you ever need some troubleshooting help because people will know what you're working with.

Also what may be a better starting point instead of the TC would be a foldathon which is a monthly event lasting 2 days were we fold as much as we can, and you can win prizes without needing to be a top tier 24/7 folder (like you kinda need to be in the TC). We actually have one going on right now so go ahead and sign up for it and see what you can do for the last day of it and have fun.


----------



## Chobilet

Interesting, I'll have to sign up for the next one.
Thank you for the information.


----------



## Ignitius

Hey OCN! I'm still building and tweaking my power rig (in signature) so I started Folding and BOINC on my HP HDX18 laptop. Just to pitch in and get the ball rolling.









-Ig


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ignitius*
> 
> Hey OCN! I'm still building and tweaking my power rig (in signature) so I started Folding and BOINC on my HP HDX18 laptop. Just to pitch in and get the ball rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Ig


Awesome. Welcome to OCN. Once you get your sig rig up and running, might want to try to run a few units on your 670, should pull in some good PPD.


----------



## seg//fault

Hey guys, I just started folding a couple days ago. Tried running slots on each of my 7970s but I don't like having to reconfigure EVERYTHING every time i take them out of crossfire, so I might just stick with smp 12. I tried leaving the cards in Xfire but they were only getting utilized <40% a piece, with a pretty bummed PPD.

Also, do I need a certain amount of WUs complete to get bonus points with SMP? (I'll probably figure this out on my own as I continue reading through the bazillion guides and threads on OCN)

Also also, I can see myself getting addicted to folding and spending lots of money that I don't have on a dedicated folding machine. Lots of fun!


----------



## PR-Imagery

10 units before bonus. Make sure you have a passkey first.

When you had xfire on, was the cpu fully loaded as well? AMD cards need a free core, if not they won't run at 100%. The ppd hit having a free core on the cpu is probably more than the gain from running the gpus anyway tho.


----------



## seg//fault

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PR-Imagery*
> 
> 10 units before bonus. Make sure you have a passkey first.
> 
> When you had xfire on, was the cpu fully loaded as well? AMD cards need a free core, if not they won't run at 100%. The ppd hit having a free core on the cpu is probably more than the gain from running the gpus anyway tho.


Ah 10 units, gotcha. When I was running GPU slots I backed the processor down to 10 cores. When I did that all the cores were still at 100% or so, so it looked like the CPU was doing its job. When I took the cards out of Xfire, Catalyst sort of reset and it totally screwed my monitor config (3x eyefinity over active DP adapters plus another monitor over HDMI). My plan is to just run a single unit overnight and then stop it during the day when I use my machine, so having to re-config my monitors every morning is a bit aggravating. I might keep using the GPUs anyways in Xfire, my ppd was higher even though they weren't maxing out compared to just smp.


----------



## mmonnin

The latest drivers from AMD only utilize the GPUs to 30-60%. That may be an issue if you are using 12.11beta or 13.1 Cats.

See this thread for a fix to improve FAH performance:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1323729/amd-gpu-folding-on-12-11-beta-drivers/0_30

Ignore the ATIMan part, theres a new Uninstaller from AMD posted on the last page.


----------



## seg//fault

Yup, 13.1 here, I guess that explains it!


----------



## mmonnin

Ha I edited my post to include the fix. I've seen several people install 13.1 with SDK 2.7(I think this version)


----------



## seg//fault

Thanks for the link! I'll grab the 13.1 modded driver and try to give it a go tonight.


----------



## Gomi

Oh, never noticed this thread.

*Waves*

New folder - Just did the Foldathon and eagerly awaiting the next one









System is atm. being build, re-build, drained and filled so cannot fold on a daily basis, but the plan is to have it fold for about 16 hours a day, leaving the rest to my own uses, and of course to join every Foldathon there is (Missus says *THANKS* by the way - We actully managed to sit through 4 movies together, lol).


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seg//fault*
> 
> Thanks for the link! I'll grab the 13.1 modded driver and try to give it a go tonight.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gomi*
> 
> Oh, never noticed this thread.
> 
> *Waves*
> 
> New folder - Just did the Foldathon and eagerly awaiting the next one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> System is atm. being build, re-build, drained and filled so cannot fold on a daily basis, but the plan is to have it fold for about 16 hours a day, leaving the rest to my own uses, and of course to join every Foldathon there is (Missus says *THANKS* by the way - We actully managed to sit through 4 movies together, lol).


A bit late, but Welcome guys!


----------



## Scarecrow23

Hi

Just stumbled across this section of the forums and figured I should give Folding a go. Seems like a good cause and gives my gaming PC something to do while I am working.

Still figuring it all out but have installed the client and got it running for OCN team.

Seems to get my PC nice and warm so will be much better once I get my watercooling setup finished.

Thanks


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarecrow23*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Just stumbled across this section of the forums and figured I should give Folding a go. Seems like a good cause and gives my gaming PC something to do while I am working.
> 
> Still figuring it all out but have installed the client and got it running for OCN team.
> 
> Seems to get my PC nice and warm so will be much better once I get my watercooling setup finished.
> 
> Thanks


Hey, thanks for giving folding a shot, it's really a great cause.

I'm assuming that the hardware that your build log says you already own is the machine you are folding on, if so that is quite the folding monster and should be fun for you. Once you get it watercooled you should be unstoppable in your folding with such a powerful rig that is quiet at full load.

Did you set up the folding client to fold on your CPU and GPUs or just the CPU?

If not then it's really simple to add the both of the GPU cores on the 690 into the fun. This is assuming you are using the folding client v7. First maximize the folding window then in the upper right there is a drop down menu that should say "novice" by default, change that to expert, then click configure and go to the slots tab. Once in the slots tab, press the "add" button then in the pop up there will be three options you can select, "Uniprocessor", "SMP", and "GPU" you want to select GPU and leave the other options (like GPU index etc.) at their default, then press save and repeat those steps to add another GPU slot (one for each core in the 690). That in addition to the default settings for the CPU, which should have it running at 100% CPU utilization, should have your machine properly set up for folding.

The only other thing was probably mentioned in any guide you may have followed, but make sure you have requested a passkey from Stanford and entered it into the client under configure, identity, passkey and while you're there make sure that you are folding for team number 37726 which is OCN. A passkey is important because after completing 10 CPU (aka SMP) work units your CPU work units will qualify for bonus points, which are actually the majority of the CPU's points.

You might also be interested in a monthly folding competition we have here at OCN called the foldathon. Foldathons are 2 day long events where we all try and get the absolute most points possible out of our rigs in 48 hours, with prizes drawn for participation. With your rig you'd be an instant contender for top 20 which is no small feat. You can find more information about this month's (Feb 18th-20th) here, you can sign up for it here, and I would appreciate it if you would list me as your referrer which will enter you into a drawing for a OCN Ducky Keyboard just for participating.

Feel free to post back here or make a thread in the folding section if you have any questions, run into any problems, or need help with anything.


----------



## Scarecrow23

Thanks for the kind words juano.

I have got it set up using both CPU and GPU, so at the moment it is running 3 WUs (gpu, gpu, smp).

Have also done the passkey and joined OCN team.

The foldathon sounds great. I've got a second machine (3820, GTX680) that I might set up as well. My only real issue is that where I am is in a heatwave of 40 degree days at the moment so the temps of components worries me a little. Will figure it out.

Thanks again for the welcome!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scarecrow23*
> 
> Thanks for the kind words juano.
> 
> I have got it set up using both CPU and GPU, so at the moment it is running 3 WUs (gpu, gpu, smp).
> 
> Have also done the passkey and joined OCN team.
> 
> The foldathon sounds great. I've got a second machine (3820, GTX680) that I might set up as well. My only real issue is that where I am is in a heatwave of 40 degree days at the moment so the temps of components worries me a little. Will figure it out.
> 
> Thanks again for the welcome!


Yea heat is never fun.

Glad you've got everything set up correctly.


----------



## martinhal

Just started folding today.







Nice way to put hardware to use when not being used.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Just started folding today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice way to put hardware to use when not being used.


Hi, welcome to folding. It is a great way to take advantage of the power of our systems when not using them for other tasks.









Let me know if you need any help getting your folding client ideally configured. If you think you've already got everything set up correctly then just make sure that you've requested a passkey from Stanford, and that your folding for team #37726.

You may also be interested in the Foldathon, which is a monthly two day long event where all of OCN's folders try to get the absolute most folding points they can out of their machines in 48 hours. This month's starts this coming Monday, and you can find more info and sign up via the two links in my signature. If you list me as your referrer when signing up and participate in the foldathon you'll be entered in and have a decent chance of winning a random drawing for a OCN Ducky keyboard.

Feel free to ask if you have any questions or need any help.


----------



## Kitler

Probably should introduce myself, even though I have been a longtime lurker.

Been looking to get into folding for awhile and finally built a 3930k folding rig. Can't wait for the foldathon next week!


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kitler*
> 
> Probably should introduce myself, even though I have been a longtime lurker.
> 
> Been looking to get into folding for awhile and finally built a 3930k folding rig. Can't wait for the foldathon next week!


I suppose I'll welcome you too even though I've already recruited you.









Welcome to OCN folding, hope you enjoy the foldathon.


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

Hey guys!!!!!! Ive just finished putting my 4p togethor and got her folding!!!!







Its a Supermicro H8QGL-IF-O board with 32 gbs of ddr3 ribjaw 1600 ram and 4 Opteron 6212 running at 2.9ghz. Also went with 4 H100i coolers on this rig. Came out pretty sweet. Ill post pics if ya want. Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope to see you guys towards the top of the charts soon.

Cant beat 32 Cores running at 2.9ghz doing work!!!!!!


----------



## mmonnin

Yikes what a machine!


----------



## martinhal

Probably not the right place to ask. Firstly completed my first work unit.
I have three 7970's and a 3770 K @ 5ghz. When I only fold my max gpu usage is 88 % . Is this normal ?
Im using [email protected] v 7.2.9 and HFM.NET v 0.9.1.
Where can I look for info on tweaking performance ?


----------



## mmonnin

Welcome to Folding!

What AMD driver version are you using? Some AMD GPU drivers are known to only utilize the GPU to around 30-60% but you are much higher than that.

AMD GPU folding will require pretty much a full CPU core due to OpenCL. So you would need to dedicate 3 or 4 CPU cores to run those GPUs. My first guess is that the SMP unit is taking away from the cycles that the CPU needs to feed the GPUs, so they aren't running at 100% utilization. The default setup that 7.2.9 isn't smart enough to know that when there is an AMD GPU that the SMP WU will need to run at #Cores - 1 or #Cores - 3 in your case. (The default config is changing in the upcoming releases of v7)

What I could to make sure that the GPUs can run at 100% is to run just 1 of them at a time and check utilization with no SMP WU. Once you know that the drivers and everything are ok then experiment on whether to run SMP 4 or 5 to be able to keep max GPU utilization.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHOSTpopsmosher*
> 
> Hey guys!!!!!! Ive just finished putting my 4p togethor and got her folding!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Supermicro H8QGL-IF-O board with 32 gbs of ddr3 ribjaw 1600 ram and 4 Opteron 6212 running at 2.9ghz. Also went with 4 H100i coolers on this rig. Came out pretty sweet. Ill post pics if ya want. Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope to see you guys towards the top of the charts soon.
> 
> Cant beat 32 Cores running at 2.9ghz doing work!!!!!!


Welcome to OCN folding! You'll be looking down on us from the top in no time. I'd love to see pics.

I figure you might be interested in dominating a little folding competition we have coming up here at OCN called the Foldathon. Foldathons are a monthly two day long event where every OCN folder tries to get the absolute most folding points out of their machines that they can in 48 hours, with random prize drawings for participation. In addition to the random prize draws for participating you also can be entered into another drawing for a OCN Ducky keyboard if it's your first foldathon and another member referred you to the foldathon (like me for example







), and the number of people in this drawing is not very big at all. If you'd like to find more a little more information then the foldathon thread for this month's (which starts this Monday) can be found here, here is a direct link to sign up (note you must have completed one work unit for team #37726 OCN to sign up), and I would very much appreciate it if you listed me as your referrer.

Let me know if you have any questions or need help setting anything up, and thank you for contributing your 4P to OCN folding.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHOSTpopsmosher*
> 
> Hey guys!!!!!! Ive just finished putting my 4p togethor and got her folding!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its a Supermicro H8QGL-IF-O board with 32 gbs of ddr3 ribjaw 1600 ram and 4 Opteron 6212 running at 2.9ghz. Also went with 4 H100i coolers on this rig. Came out pretty sweet. Ill post pics if ya want. Anyway just wanted to say hi and hope to see you guys towards the top of the charts soon.
> 
> Cant beat 32 Cores running at 2.9ghz doing work!!!!!!


Wow, sounds pretty cool. Would love to see some pics.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Wow, sounds pretty cool. Would love to see some pics.


Hey do you know if we have a "post pics of your 4p" type of thread here? I looked but closest I found was other's build logs and derick's guide.


----------



## mmonnin

Judging by overall PPD numbers there are 14 4p systems folding for OCN


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Hey do you know if we have a "post pics of your 4p" type of thread here? I looked but closest I found was other's build logs and derick's guide.


not AFAIK..... you should start one


----------



## martinhal

How do I setup the folding team rank stats ?


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> How do I setup the folding team rank stats ?


What do you mean by folding team rank stats?


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> What do you mean by folding team rank stats?


On the left hand side under rep count some people have a folding team rank. How does that get setup ?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> On the left hand side under rep count some people have a folding team rank. How does that get setup ?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/apply-for-your-ocn-folding-postbit-here/0_20


----------



## martinhal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Welcome to Folding!
> 
> What AMD driver version are you using? Some AMD GPU drivers are known to only utilize the GPU to around 30-60% but you are much higher than that.
> 
> AMD GPU folding will require pretty much a full CPU core due to OpenCL. So you would need to dedicate 3 or 4 CPU cores to run those GPUs. My first guess is that the SMP unit is taking away from the cycles that the CPU needs to feed the GPUs, so they aren't running at 100% utilization. The default setup that 7.2.9 isn't smart enough to know that when there is an AMD GPU that the SMP WU will need to run at #Cores - 1 or #Cores - 3 in your case. (The default config is changing in the upcoming releases of v7)
> 
> What I could to make sure that the GPUs can run at 100% is to run just 1 of them at a time and check utilization with no SMP WU. Once you know that the drivers and everything are ok then experiment on whether to run SMP 4 or 5 to be able to keep max GPU utilization.


Thanks played around a bit but did not gain all that much , but it did help me find my way around the client









I downloaded a modded drive from another thread here on ocn http://www.overclock.net/t/1323729/updated-amd-gpu-folding-on-12-11-beta-drivers-and-13-1-wqhl-drivers/200_20

Now Im flying a 99 % on 3 gpu's and 8 cores on the 3770 woot woot


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *martinhal*
> 
> Thanks played around a bit but did not gain all that much , but it did help me find my way around the client
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded a modded drive from another thread here on ocn http://www.overclock.net/t/1323729/updated-amd-gpu-folding-on-12-11-beta-drivers-and-13-1-wqhl-drivers/200_20
> 
> Now Im flying a 99 % on 3 gpu's and 8 cores on the 3770 woot woot


Watch how slowly your CPU will be folding though because of the fact your GPUs and CPU are fighting over the same finite resources. You will want to run your CPU at SMP6, if not lower, for best overall results with your system.


----------



## mmonnin

With 3 AMD cards SMP5 at best, might need to drop to SMP4.


----------



## martinhal

Dropped cpu to 4.


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

Thanks to the warm invites guys! Yeah ill have to get some up soon! And the foldathon sounds awesome! Although the rig is running 24/7 now. LOL I have to get another 6212 processor i lost one for some reason the other day.














But yeah let me know about the other folding stuff going on!!!!!

Sorry it took me a couple days to replie been fondeling the folding r:thumb:ig


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

Is only 2977 points normal after 7 wu's???????


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHOSTpopsmosher*
> 
> Is only 2977 points normal after 7 wu's???????


It takes 10 WUs on a passkey to start getting bonus points, after the first 10 are completed you should see a boost.


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

sweet.. yeah im on my 8th one now. It was a huge one. Its taking my rig like 1.2 days to finish. Has like 5 hours to go!!


----------



## Hacksword

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GHOSTpopsmosher*
> 
> sweet.. yeah im on my 8th one now. It was a huge one. Its taking my rig like 1.2 days to finish. Has like 5 hours to go!!


Excellent! Keep on going! Great to have you aboard. Welcome to team 37726!


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

Awesome! Glad to be here!


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

So when my last big wu uploaded in the log it said estimated credit of 15000 ish. Today my score only went up like 2300. ???? Any ideas:thumb: Jus wondering


----------



## mmonnin

Log file assumes Passkey and QRB. Have you completed 10 WUs successfully at 80% completion rate?


----------



## juano

Based on his post 4 or 5 above here, I'm gonna guesstimate that he still needs to finish one more WU.


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

I'm on the 10th one now... Rock on!


----------



## jktmas

Hello, i would like to start folding on my 570 thats coming in the mail, but i don't want to fold my cpu, can someone link me to a thread of how to do this with v7?


----------



## mmonnin

http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide/0_30
In Part 2 it has a screenshot of where you enter you username/team#. There is also a dropdown to select GPU/SMP. Select GPU only and it will only setup a GPU slot.


----------



## jktmas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide/0_30
> In Part 2 it has a screenshot of where you enter you username/team#. There is also a dropdown to select GPU/SMP. Select GPU only and it will only setup a GPU slot.


this no longer works with 7.3.6 though, it sends me off to a website to enter those things and there is no where to select gpu


----------



## mmonnin

The "website" is just a page, it's not going anywhere on the internet. There is still a FAHControl where you can delete the CPU slot if you don't wish to fold on that.

Guess I will need to update to the new official version...


----------



## coachmark2

Hello OCN!

I've been hanging around for quite some time, but I decided twas time to throw my hat in the ring.







My firewall issues appear to be sorted out, and my GTX 480 is chuggin' along.










Looking forward to leaving this baby running overnight. It's freezing in my dorm room and space heaters are forbidden here, yet they won't turn up the heat.... But....you know.... Thermi will save the day.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coachmark2*
> 
> Hello OCN!
> 
> I've been hanging around for quite some time, but I decided twas time to throw my hat in the ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My firewall issues appear to be sorted out, and my GTX 480 is chuggin' along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to leaving this baby running overnight. It's freezing in my dorm room and space heaters are forbidden here, yet they won't turn up the heat.... But....you know.... Thermi will save the day.


Haha, yes it will. I remember when I had SLI 480s, those things were like space heaters, xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The "website" is just a page, it's not going anywhere on the internet. There is still a FAHControl where you can delete the CPU slot if you don't wish to fold on that.
> 
> Guess I will need to update to the new official version...


I knew it was coming, but I didn't realize this soon, I guess I'll update as well.

Welcome! Glad you got the firewall issues sorted out.


----------



## anubis1127

xD


----------



## mmonnin

A langer!

Yeah I didn't see a FF post about it. Just that there was a new Forum for v7.3.6. I'm going to wait for this damn 7085 smp unit to finish for some crap PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> A langer!
> 
> Yeah I didn't see a FF post about it. Just that there was a new Forum for v7.3.6. I'm going to wait for this damn 7085 smp unit to finish for some crap PPD.


Haha, you saw that,  I totally did.

Yeah, I set mine to finish on the current WUs, then I'll 'upgrade'. I have to admit that is the feature I will miss the most, I actually uninstalled 7.3.5 beta over the weekend, just so I could hit finish on the WU I was doing on my TC rig.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Haha, you saw that,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally did.
> 
> Yeah, I set mine to finish on the current WUs, then I'll 'upgrade'. I have to admit that is the feature I will miss the most, I actually uninstalled 7.3.5 beta over the weekend, just so I could hit finish on the WU I was doing on my TC rig.


wat?!? I didn't know you can't finish on the newer version, that seems dumb.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> wat?!? I didn't know you can't finish on the newer version, that seems dumb.


Well if you can, I have yet to find it in the last beta. I'll be trying the new mainline version in an hour.


----------



## mmonnin

Isn't there a normal FAHControl? The main new thing is the Web Control page.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> Isn't there a normal FAHControl? The main new thing is the Web Control page.


Yes, but all I see is the slider, like on the Web Control page. Just installed the mainline version, and it's similar to the last beta.



I hope I'm just missing something, because this will annoy me.

[edit]

Oh, you can just right click on the slot, and tell it to finish. That works.


----------



## mmonnin

Even if you right click the slot?


Image is from FAH WIki, prob v7.2.9

Edit: Lol I've always right click'd the slot. Pressing the button at the top will affect the entire client thats selected on the left.


----------



## anubis1127

Yup, I had never tried it, the button was always fine for me. Typically the only time I launch FAHControl is to remote control one of my SMP linux rigs to tell it to finish when I want to take it down for something.


----------



## juano

Hey is there a "New to being a folding editor" user title?









Also I'd imagine that if you want the ability to pause all slots without having to right click each one, you could right click the FAHcontrol icon in the systray and there should be an option to pause all there.


----------



## mmonnin

His title does say New to OCN, which I just noticed a little bit ago, haha. newbie!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey is there a "New to being a folding editor" user title?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I'd imagine that if you want the ability to pause all slots without having to right click each one, you could right click the FAHcontrol icon in the systray and there should be an option to pause all there.


If I had an OC'd account I could change it to that, and would have after that, xD.

It doesn't explicitly have Pause there anymore, but there is an Off, so it's probably effectively the same thing.


----------



## mmonnin

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientPerformanceLevels
"Off = Manually paused by the user." So, yep. Thats the new pause.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If I had an OC'd account I could change it to that, and would have after that, xD.
> 
> It doesn't explicitly have Pause there anymore, but there is an Off, so it's probably effectively the same thing.


Lol you didn't even have 250 rep before you became an editor? You really are new.







You should introduce yourself. I'm so damn funny.









It looks like off may be similar to pause, hopefully at least. I'm really not looking forward to upgrading to the new version.

I wish we had like an editor that would make guides for situations like this, that would be cool if we had an editor who was supposed to do that. (I hope it's clear I'm not referring to you here)


----------



## hertz9753

I would have more rep, but I don't help anyone.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientPerformanceLevels
> "Off = Manually paused by the user." So, yep. Thats the new pause.


There is something to be said for reading the documentation.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juano*
> 
> Lol you didn't even have 250 rep before you became an editor? You really are new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should introduce yourself. I'm so damn funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like off may be similar to pause, hopefully at least. I'm really not looking forward to upgrading to the new version.
> 
> I wish we had like an editor that would make guides for situations like this, that would be cool if we had an editor who was supposed to do that. (I hope it's clear I'm not referring to you here)


Haha, yeah, there is that, and I wasn't very helpful. I'm trying to be more helpful now, but have been slacking.

It should be possible for one of them to do it. If they don't I will, not like much is going on in TC without stats.


----------



## Ergates

Yay! I'm finally in the OC team top 1000. It's taken about 3 months of daytime only folding to get in there.


----------



## juano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Yay! I'm finally in the OC team top 1000. It's taken about 3 months of daytime only folding to get in there.


Congratulations!


----------



## hertz9753

Another day without helping anyone for me.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ergates*
> 
> Yay! I'm finally in the OC team top 1000. It's taken about 3 months of daytime only folding to get in there.


Congrats! Every bit helps, you'll get up in rank eventually if you keep at it.


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> There is something to be said for reading the documentation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha, yeah, there is that, and I wasn't very helpful. I'm trying to be more helpful now, but have been slacking.
> 
> It should be possible for one of them to do it. If they don't I will, not like much is going on in TC without stats.


Perfect thing for you to help and fix!


----------



## martinhal

Just got the new client . How do I stop it from starting up at log on ?


----------



## mmonnin

You can add the pause-on-start flag as a global setting.

https://fah-web.stanford.edu/projects/FAHClient/wiki/ClientDifferencesV6ToV7

Instead of client-type and advanced, enter pause-on-start and true in the pop up box.
http://folding.stanford.edu/English/WinGuide#ntoc11


----------



## WLL77

Hello All!









Been on OCN for a bit now, tried my hand at folding in the Chimp Challange last year.
Decided to get back into folding this past month, and am here to stay!









Wanted to thank everyone on OCN for the Guides and informative post! Has been really helpful.

W.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Hello everyone! I just set up [email protected] for the first time today and I am very much looking forward to racking up some points on team OCN


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Hello everyone! I just set up [email protected] for the first time today and I am very much looking forward to racking up some points on team OCN


Glad to have you abroad! Do you have any questions about Folding?

Care to sign up the Foldathon? Good way to make a spot for yourself in the Folding leagues! Plus their is prizes to be won!









http://www.overclock.net/t/1369631/march-2013-foldathon-18th-20th/0_40 Sign up and fold away on the 37726 Team. Don't forget to drop me in as a Referrer!


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369631/march-2013-foldathon-18th-20th/0_40 Sign up and fold away on the 37726 Team. Don't forget to drop me in as a Referrer!


Will do!

I do have one question...

I am just downloading HFM because Lil Guy is going to be at my GF's place so I would like to be able to monitor/control it from my main rig.

I have LogMeIn installed but is there any way that I can control Lil Guy remotely without needing someone to go on it to click confirm connection?

Edit: Which version of HF should I download? https://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1369631/march-2013-foldathon-18th-20th/0_40 Sign up and fold away on the 37726 Team. Don't forget to drop me in as a Referrer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will do!
> 
> I do have one question...
> 
> I am just downloading HFM because Lil Guy is going to be at my GF's place so I would like to be able to monitor/control it from my main rig.
> 
> I have LogMeIn installed but is there any way that I can control Lil Guy remotely without needing someone to go on it to click confirm connection?
> 
> Edit: Which version of HF should I download? https://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/downloads/list
Click to expand...

HFM, just DL the Top one on that page.

Also, just DL Team Viewer 8 on the Lil Guy and your Main, then make a FREE Account on the TV website and link the Lil Guy to it. Then all you got to do is run the TV on Guy, Minimize it and then you can access it like if you were sitting at the screen in front of it on your iPhone/Android or your Main Rig


----------



## GarTheConquer

Nice! Thank you +rep


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Nice! Thank you +rep


No thank you!







It's hard to get Rep+ these days, cuz nobody thinks to do it. lol


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get Rep+ these days, cuz nobody thinks to do it. lol


I agree! Hey this is what I get looking at HFM monitor









I have main the rig's Ipv4 address port open in Lil Guy's FAH config and vise-versa, and I've rebooted both machines.
I'm not sure what else to try...

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/hmfproblem.jpg/


----------



## PR-Imagery

TV is the best!
I've found its easiest to just link the Client data to Dropbox and then point HFM to the shared folders for remote machines; but that only works for the older folding clients (pre v7). Not sure how it works for v7.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> No thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hard to get Rep+ these days, cuz nobody thinks to do it. lol
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! Hey this is what I get looking at HFM monitor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have main the rig's Ipv4 address port open in Lil Guy's FAH config and vise-versa, and I've rebooted both machines.
> I'm not sure what else to try...
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/11/hmfproblem.jpg/
Click to expand...

Is this on your Main Rig or the Lil Guy? Idk how to make one PC show up on another over the Internet on HFM alone. lol

I always just load HFM on my PC's and Look at the HFM stats over the Team-Viewer window lol

Go to Edit>Preferances> Web settings> where you see http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummary.html, Add a C after the y in summary, Like this http://fah-web.stanford.edu/psummaryC.html and click Ok.>Then click Tools>Download Projects from Stanford. Then it should update all WU's and show them.

But again, just load up HFM, Add Client: Lil Guy IP: 127.0.0.1 and Save. then use TV to see it on the Lil Guy, that works for me. Otherwise, trying to get the HFM on your Rig to show Guy could be a IP nightmare on some Networks. (Depends on the ISP and Router)

EDIT: Also, go to EDIT>Preferances> Web Settings and under USER ID and TEAM ID Put your [email protected] Name and 37726 for Team. The Exteme OC USER ID is on another website and you will have to look it up.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Awesome! Thanks again, it is working perfect


----------



## GarTheConquer

It will not allow me to enter the Foldathon until I my points go through for team OCN. Will that happen when my first WU is completed?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> It will not allow me to enter the Foldathon until I my points go through for team OCN. Will that happen when my first WU is completed?


Should. Just make sure your TEAM ID's all read 37726.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Perhaps I should make a new topic for this but since no one has posted a new one yet...

In my main sig rig, my 7970's GPU usage dropped to 0% just now.









My temps were ok and the 2xGPU + CPU each have over 3 hours left in their WU, I don't get it.

That sucks that I have to go to sleep with my GPUs not folding.

Edit: NM it was at 0% for ~5min and now it is back in action! I wonder why...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Perhaps I should make a new topic for this but since no one has posted a new one yet...
> 
> In my main sig rig, my 7970's GPU usage dropped to 0% just now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My temps were ok and the 2xGPU + CPU each have over 3 hours left in their WU, I don't get it.
> 
> That sucks that I have to go to sleep with my GPUs not folding.
> 
> Edit: NM it was at 0% for ~5min and now it is back in action! I wonder why...


WU update? Not sure, could be a Bad OC, Bad PSU, Driver issue, Etc. My 580 drops to 0% for 1-3 Seconds every few minutes, i assume it's a CPU being older maybe? Idk lol

If it ever stay at 0% for more then 5-10 mins, just Restart the Client. The 7.3.6 is Buggy as hell like i said, if your not going for the Beta WU's, even though you should for Max PPD, i would go with the 7.2.9 version.


----------



## GarTheConquer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> WU update? Not sure, could be a Bad OC, Bad PSU, Driver issue, Etc. My 580 drops to 0% for 1-3 Seconds every few minutes, i assume it's a CPU being older maybe? Idk lol
> 
> If it ever stay at 0% for more then 5-10 mins, just Restart the Client. The 7.3.6 is Buggy as hell like i said, if your not going for the Beta WU's, even though you should for Max PPD, i would go with the 7.2.9 version.


Oh, ok. Probably a bug or something. I don't have my main rig OCed at all and everything seems solid.

I woke up about 10 minutes ago to this on my main rig...

I will restart the client but I think you are right about 7.3.6. Cause gpu 00 and 01 should be neck and neck but I guess 00's WU has been frozen for hours. I think I will download 7.2.9.

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/agamemnonfolding4.jpg/


----------



## Towik

Hello .









I am kinda new









At this moment running everything i can


I never did much of folding










anyway
I hope i can set up my 8800 Gts for folding when i play a game without Physx


----------



## jomama22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Oh, ok. Probably a bug or something. I don't have my main rig OCed at all and everything seems solid.
> 
> I woke up about 10 minutes ago to this on my main rig...
> 
> I will restart the client but I think you are right about 7.3.6. Cause gpu 00 and 01 should be neck and neck but I guess 00's WU has been frozen for hours. I think I will download 7.2.9.
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/580/agamemnonfolding4.jpg/


Hfm will show the correct % completed before [email protected] Also, does the log show any errors or warnings for that slot? What is you next-unit-percentage set at?


----------



## GarTheConquer

Hello, I've just been trying to fix this problem...http://www.overclock.net/t/1373313/cant-connect-to-fold/0_20... before I move my seconday pc back over to GF's place at 4pm.

Looking at the main rig log, there are no warning or errors there and it is running good now. Though I am not sure where to see where my next-unit-percentage is...









Edit: Re-installed the program and now all is well. Lost my current WU progress but oh well.

I updated to Catalyst 13.1 on my main rig and the 2x7970s are only folding at 35% GPU usage. What gives? It is set to "Full" They should be flying!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Hello, I've just been trying to fix this problem...http://www.overclock.net/t/1373313/cant-connect-to-fold/0_20... before I move my seconday pc back over to GF's place at 4pm.
> 
> Looking at the main rig log, there are no warning or errors there and it is running good now. Though I am not sure where to see where my next-unit-percentage is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Re-installed the program and now all is well. Lost my current WU progress but oh well.
> 
> I updated to Catalyst 13.1 on my main rig and the 2x7970s are only folding at 35% GPU usage. What gives? It is set to "Full" They should be flying!


Next-unit-percent, if you don't know, then it's not set. It just tells the Client to DL a new WU when the old one gets to 96%, it's only, from what understand, for BIG WU's that take mins to DL. But GPU WU's are quick so don't worry.

Did you go to START>ALL PROGRAMS>FAH Client>Uninstall? You have to do that for clean Install.

Well when 99.0% bug happens i just restart client. Oh and the 7.2.9 can't use the New Beta WU for the BIG Points, but you can still fold good. I think their is a way to get the old client to fold the New WU, but it's easier to just update to 7.3.6

The 35% usage, all i can think of is the New Drivers might be buggy, I'm no AMD expert, but that's my guess or a bad WU. In my defense, the CRYSIS 3 Driver for Nvidia? Yeah, just skip it for [email protected] lol

If you have the TeamViewer on your rigs, i could log into them and take a look. It's safe, if you get nervous, just unhook the Ethernet cable lol Let me know over PM.


----------



## WLL77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GarTheConquer*
> 
> Hello, I've just been trying to fix this problem...http://www.overclock.net/t/1373313/cant-connect-to-fold/0_20... before I move my seconday pc back over to GF's place at 4pm.
> 
> Looking at the main rig log, there are no warning or errors there and it is running good now. Though I am not sure where to see where my next-unit-percentage is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Re-installed the program and now all is well. Lost my current WU progress but oh well.
> 
> I updated to Catalyst 13.1 on my main rig and the 2x7970s are only folding at 35% GPU usage. What gives? It is set to "Full" They should be flying!


Hello. Check this thread concerning your drivers: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/0_50
Am using beta 13.2.version 4 and having good result, though on a different card, 7870. So yours may and probably will differ. Anyways goodluck


----------



## GarTheConquer

Hey thanks a lot guys!

Things appear to be working good on LilGuy, I will read through the rest of that thread on the weekend because yeah, it was folding way faster before the 13.1 update.


----------



## neo0031

Just started folding with my measly rig for team OCN (Team ID 37726).







Few WU done. Happy to know my computer can be of SOME good use.

Also need to set up the right client? Even though the stock client seems to make use of all my cores/GPU pretty much already.

Happy folding!


----------



## WLL77

Welcome to the fold Neo.


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WLL77*
> 
> Welcome to the fold Neo.


Thanks!









Not sure if I'm folding right, but should be. With the measly sig rig I have, 8k~12k PPD sounds fine? Or should it be reaching higher?


----------



## WLL77

Humm, can you fold the beta WU on that 6670?
Also is your card maxing out on gpu usage?


----------



## juano

Welcome to all the new members! Glad to have you!









I think neo might get better PPD from folding just the CPU, core 17 beta WUs or not I don't think that 6670 is doing a whole lot of good and it's certainly taking CPU resources away from the CPU folding. I would try pausing the GPU slot (right click on it and select pause) for a few hours and see if your PPD improves.


----------



## WLL77

That is a very good point. The 6670 probably doesn't have enough juice heh.


----------



## neo0031

I know the 6670 is one of my biggest bottleneck









Pausing a few HOURS you say... I'll try that. (only tried a few minutes before last post and thought there was no improvement.)

As for GPU usage under fold. No, it isn't 99% usage like in games. I wonder....

Thanks everyone!







Going to sleep now so I'll see if PPD improves in the morning when CPU folding is now CPU:6.

EDIT: CPU only folding average PPD is about 10k and a bit more. Looks good. No more GPU folding then. Thanks!


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

I'm topet2k12001 (call me topet)...I just started with [email protected] yesterday. This is a very interesting activity, and that it is driven for a cause is what made me interested. 

I followed the simple steps from the [email protected] website to install it in Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04. Smooth sailing so far...I'm on to reading the "Essential Threads" and would like to learn more about this, and perhaps how to optimize/balance usage/performance vs. power consumption (hence = electricity bills). I'm looking at my watt meter (the stuff you plug into a wall) and it reads 390+ Watts, lol...and electricity is not cheap here in the Philippines. 

I have a 2700K which I have recently overclocked to 4.5GHz (new to overclocking as well after more than a year from purchase of this processor), and 2 pieces of AMD HD6970. Any suggestions/tips to balance performance-vs.-power consumption will be greatly appreciated. I have registered my folding activities under the Team Name of Overclock.net...hope I am welcome to join OCN's Folding Team!



FAH.png 52k .png file


----------



## Wolfram

Been in the game since CC but never introduced myself so I guess i'll do it now. Only fold on my 7850 because power vs points on the 6300 is way too high







. Project 8900 made me lower my clocks and slow down so i'm only pulling ~46kPPD vs the ~58K PPD I pulled on 7663


----------



## lacrossewacker

It's about time I jot something down in this thread









About me?

Started folding this past CC just because it seemed interesting. Set myself up a few days before the CC started and been folding ever since. About 6.5 million points so far







It's quite addicting, bought an i7-3770k to replace my trustworthy i5-2550k hoping to get a boost in PPD. Have a couple machines at my disposal that I've been folding with, but for the most part, I've had 2 i7-3770k's and 1 7870 and 1 670 FTW.

I've actually lost my 670 FTW, the heat of battle lol. No longer folds, continuously throws memory errors and such (i've tried EVERYTHING to fix it) Will pick up a second 670 soon to replace it









I don't really know much about the team folding, but just in case anybody needs it, I don't mind helping! (as long as I'm still contributing to OCN)


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> ...I don't really know much about the team folding, but just in case anybody needs it, I don't mind helping! (as long as I'm still contributing to OCN)


Ah, perfect timing! Someone with experience to ask. 

I have just finished reading one of the "Essential Threads" (which client is best for me?). Does it still apply at this time/age? In other words, will the latest [email protected] client suffice (the one from the official website), or do I still need different clients such as "SMP" versus "bigadv", etc.?

Also I have read about PPD and how it is more of a "reference point". Does it mean I get to choose which "Project" to contribute/donate for? Is "PPD" the WIIFM (What's In It For Me) factor in making a decision on where to contribute/donate when folding?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Ah, perfect timing! Someone with experience to ask.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have just finished reading one of the "Essential Threads" (which client is best for me?). Does it still apply at this time/age? In other words, will the latest [email protected] client suffice (the one from the official website), or do I still need different clients such as "SMP" versus "bigadv", etc.?
> 
> Also I have read about PPD and how it is more of a "reference point". Does it mean I get to choose which "Project" to contribute/donate for? Is "PPD" the WIIFM (What's In It For Me) factor in making a decision on where to contribute/donate when folding?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


don't worry about bigadv type of work units. Those are only available for PC's with a minimum number of CPUs (you need like 16+ cores to get those)

One thing I do recommend doing though, since you have AMD GPU's is adding a few commands under the edit tab. I'll do it real quick on my workstation and give you a screenshot in a sec.


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> don't worry about bigadv type of work units. Those are only available for PC's with a minimum number of CPUs (you need like 16+ cores to get those)
> 
> One thing I do recommend doing though, since you have AMD GPU's is adding a few commands under the edit tab. I'll do it real quick on my workstation and give you a screenshot in a sec.


Okay, thank you for the assistance my friend! 

But to clarify: I'm good with just using the latest [email protected] client, right? The v7 that is from the official website of Stanford?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> I'm topet2k12001 (call me topet)...I just started with [email protected] yesterday. This is a very interesting activity, and that it is driven for a cause is what made me interested.
> 
> I followed the simple steps from the [email protected] website to install it in Windows 8 and Ubuntu 12.04. Smooth sailing so far...I'm on to reading the "Essential Threads" and would like to learn more about this, and perhaps how to optimize/balance usage/performance vs. power consumption (hence = electricity bills). I'm looking at my watt meter (the stuff you plug into a wall) and it reads 390+ Watts, lol...and electricity is not cheap here in the Philippines.
> 
> I have a 2700K which I have recently overclocked to 4.5GHz (new to overclocking as well after more than a year from purchase of this processor), and 2 pieces of AMD HD6970. Any suggestions/tips to balance performance-vs.-power consumption will be greatly appreciated. I have registered my folding activities under the Team Name of Overclock.net...hope I am welcome to join OCN's Folding Team!
> 
> 
> 
> FAH.png 52k .png file


Welcome! Glad to have you folding for the team!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Been in the game since CC but never introduced myself so I guess i'll do it now. Only fold on my 7850 because power vs points on the 6300 is way too high
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Project 8900 made me lower my clocks and slow down so i'm only pulling ~46kPPD vs the ~58K PPD I pulled on 7663


Hi! It's all good, fold on brother! That's still a lot better than what the AMD midrange cards used to do.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> It's about time I jot something down in this thread
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About me?
> 
> Started folding this past CC just because it seemed interesting. Set myself up a few days before the CC started and been folding ever since. About 6.5 million points so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite addicting, bought an i7-3770k to replace my trustworthy i5-2550k hoping to get a boost in PPD. Have a couple machines at my disposal that I've been folding with, but for the most part, I've had 2 i7-3770k's and 1 7870 and 1 670 FTW.
> 
> I've actually lost my 670 FTW, the heat of battle lol. No longer folds, continuously throws memory errors and such (i've tried EVERYTHING to fix it) Will pick up a second 670 soon to replace it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know much about the team folding, but just in case anybody needs it, I don't mind helping! (as long as I'm still contributing to OCN)


Hi Welcome, that is a bummer to hear about the 670. Glad to have you folding for the team though!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Ah, perfect timing! Someone with experience to ask.
> 
> I have just finished reading one of the "Essential Threads" (which client is best for me?). Does it still apply at this time/age? In other words, will the latest [email protected] client suffice (the one from the official website), or do I still need different clients such as "SMP" versus "bigadv", etc.?
> 
> Also I have read about PPD and how it is more of a "reference point". Does it mean I get to choose which "Project" to contribute/donate for? Is "PPD" the WIIFM (What's In It For Me) factor in making a decision on where to contribute/donate when folding?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hey, not really, that stuff is probably pretty dated. The latest client v7.3.6 is fine, I'm using it on both my rigs. You don't need to worry about bidadv unless you have a server with multiple CPUs.

You don't really get to choose which Work Units you get assigned, some are for CPUs, some are for GPUs.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Click
*Configure
Click on your GPU (you'll have to do one at a time)
*EDIT
Then on the bottom left click "Add"
On the first row type in....
extra-core-args
On the second row type in...
-gpu-vendor=amd
Click okay then "Add" again.
First row....
client-type
Second row...
beta
Click Okay and save.

You'll end up with this under the "extra slot options"



that'll get the the most recent WU's for AMD that generally grant you a decent amount of PPD.

Points per day (PPD) fluctuate from WU to WU, but you'll start to receive bonuses over time from these WU's....so it'll even itself out. it is nice when you see some high PPD on your client though









And yes, just use the default client from their website. 7.3.6

This is entirely optional though. If your GPU's are already folding, it's best not to really tinker with them too much.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> Click
> *Configure
> Click on your GPU (you'll have to do one at a time)
> *EDIT
> Then on the bottom left click "Add"
> On the first row type in....
> extra-core-args
> On the second row type in...
> -gpu-vendor=amd
> Click okay then "Add" again.
> First row....
> client-type
> Second row...
> beta
> Click Okay and save.
> 
> You'll end up with this under the "extra slot options"
> 
> 
> 
> that'll get the the most recent WU's for AMD that generally grant you a decent amount of PPD.
> 
> Points per day (PPD) fluctuate from WU to WU, but you'll start to receive bonuses over time from these WU's....so it'll even itself out. it is nice when you see some high PPD on your client though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, just use the default client from their website. 7.3.6
> 
> This is entirely optional though. If your GPU's are already folding, it's best not to really tinker with them too much.


You shouldn't need to add the 'gpu-vendor' flag on v7.3.6, it was necessary on v7.2.9 IIRC for core17 WUs, but v7.3.6 should auto detect that.


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You shouldn't need to add the 'gpu-vendor' flag on v7.3.6, it was necessary on v7.2.9 IIRC for core17 WUs, but v7.3.6 should auto detect that.


Oh? I don't have too much experience with AMD. I have one computer with a 7870, and it wasn't working until I used that command. Since that's not really my "tinker" computer, I've never tried changing it. Thanks for clarifying though


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi anubis and lacrossewacker,

Thanks for the warm welcome and for the quick assistance for a newbie. This is much appreciated. 

So to summarize: Latest [email protected] app is good as-is.No need to follow the dated guides, as the latest version pretty much took care of everything, so just install and run, is that it? Yup, I am running HWiNFO and I see that the processor (all eight of its cores) are on full load, and both the ATI HD 6970's are also loaded. So it looks like I'm ready to go.

...I can continue using my computer as normal while folding happens, correct?

Last question: so basically, we are helping out the scientists, doctors, etc. in their research, is that true?

Sorry, super-last question: I noticed that the "estimated PPD" of the CPU is higher than the video cards, as well as the "Credit". Should I worry about that?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi anubis and lacrossewacker,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome and for the quick assistance for a newbie. This is much appreciated.
> 
> So to summarize: Latest [email protected] app is good as-is.No need to follow the dated guides, as the latest version pretty much took care of everything, so just install and run, is that it? Yup, I am running HWiNFO and I see that the processor (all eight of its cores) are on full load, and both the ATI HD 6970's are also loaded. So it looks like I'm ready to go.
> 
> ...I can continue using my computer as normal while folding happens, correct?
> 
> Last question: so basically, we are helping out the scientists, doctors, etc. in their research, is that true?


Yup, the latest [email protected] client is good. You can still add the 'beta' flag if you want.

You can continue to use your computer while you're folding, it's going to impact your PPD, but it's perfectly OK. I still browse the web, listen to music, etc on my main desktop even if I'm folding on it.

That is correct, you can read more about their research over here: http://folding.stanford.edu/English/Papers


----------



## lacrossewacker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi anubis and lacrossewacker,
> 
> Thanks for the warm welcome and for the quick assistance for a newbie. This is much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So to summarize: L
> atest [email protected] app is good as-is.
> No need to follow the dated guides, as the latest version pretty much took care of everything, so just install and run, is that it?
> Yup, I am running HWiNFO and I see that the processor (all eight of its cores) are on full load, and both the ATI HD 6970's are also loaded. So it looks like I'm ready to go.
> 
> ...I can continue using my computer as normal while folding happens, correct?
> 
> Last question: so basically, we are helping out the scientists, doctors, etc. in their research, is that true?
> 
> Sorry, super-last question: I noticed that the "estimated PPD" of the CPU is higher than the video cards, as well as the "Credit". Should I worry about that?


No need to worry about the different PPD. They're all just estimate anyways. (unless you're getting like 1-2,000 ppd on your clients. [email protected] will use whatever resources there are that aren't being used by your computer. So you can still do pretty much everything just fine except gaming. If you're going to game, just exit out of your [email protected] or pause it.

And yes, we're helping researchers at Standford University. We're simulating hundreds of thousands and maybe even more different variations of the proteins folding onto itself. Such folding is normal operation, however, we're trying to discover which of these folding combinations are what causes certain illnesses.

here's a snippit from wiki
Quote:


> The project uses the idle processing resources of thousands of personal computers owned by volunteers who have installed the software on their systems. Its primary purpose is to determine the mechanisms of protein folding, which is the process by which proteins reach their final three-dimensional structure, and to examine the causes of protein misfolding. This is of significant academic interest with major implications for medical research into Alzheimer's disease, Huntington's disease, and many forms of cancer, among other diseases. To a lesser extent, [email protected] also tries to predict a protein's final structure and determine how other molecules may interact with it, which has applications in drug design.


Source


----------



## topet2k12001

Got it, thanks!

I have browsed through the projects that we are supporting. Man, they are hardcore, major "geekiness" projects (j/k)! Well, if folding helps those research projects, I'm all for it!


----------



## topet2k12001

Hi Friends,

Looks like I have finished my first few assignments! 

FAH2.png 322k .png file


http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=topet2k12001


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Looks like I have finished my first few assignments!
> 
> FAH2.png 322k .png file
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=topet2k12001


----------



## WLL77

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Hi Friends,
> 
> Looks like I have finished my first few assignments!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FAH2.png 322k .png file
> 
> 
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=topet2k12001






Just wanted to say welcome to the new folders, Topet,, Wolfram, and Lacrosse!!


----------



## Wolfram

Got lucky with my WUs today and pulled 57K


----------



## caveman59847

I just started folding but when I installed on Ubuntu 13.04 it only says demo. I would like to fold but not sure what i did wrong. Is there a team I can join?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> I just started folding but when I installed on Ubuntu 13.04 it only says demo. I would like to fold but not sure what i did wrong. Is there a team I can join?


Welcome! You sure can. OCN is Team 37726. You'll want to generate a passkey to get bonus points here. Then put the team, and passkey into the config. Open up the 'FAHControl', or 'Advanced Control' program (either name is the same thing), click 'Configure', then go to the 'Identity' tab, and enter the info there.


----------



## caveman59847

awesome I am confused though. When I open up the viewer it says demo and I cant seem to find the client to put in the information. I have never tried folding in Ubuntu before.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caveman59847*
> 
> awesome I am confused though. When I open up the viewer it says demo and I cant seem to find the client to put in the information. I have never tried folding in Ubuntu before.


Hmm, I don't have a working GPU in my Linux rig right now, or Ubuntu, I like XFCE vs what Ubuntu uses, Unity. Right now I only have command line.

I think you should be able to go to the Search thing in Unity, and find it there, try FAHControl, or maybe just Control. That is if it's installed, if you don't find it, go back to the stanford page, and download and install this:



Then try searching for it again.

I've never installed the 'Viewer' so I have no idea what that is, or what it should say.


----------



## Bruennis

Just started folding last night. How do I join the OCN team? Can someone point me in the right direction.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Just started folding last night. How do I join the OCN team? Can someone point me in the right direction.


Hi! Welcome. OCN is Team 37726. You'll want to generate a passkey to get bonus points here. You donor name will be whatever you want your [email protected] username to be, then just enter the team number, passkey and folding username into the config.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi! Welcome. OCN is Team 37726. You'll want to generate a passkey to get bonus points here. You donor name will be whatever you want your [email protected] username to be, then just enter the team number, passkey and folding username into the config.


Done all that. Anything else that must be done?

Here are my stats thus far:


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Done all that. Anything else that must be done?
> 
> Here are my stats thus far:


Nope, that is it, looks good!


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> Done all that. Anything else that must be done?
> 
> Here are my stats thus far:


It is kind of sad to see that after only 5 WU a person is in the 300k range out of 1.6 million. O well just makes all the work we do even more important.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

I started folding a week or two ago. I wanted to for a while but only really started to lately. I wish to fold in dedication to someone very close to me who I lost to stomach cancer a few years back.

I fold 24/7 on the crappiest VPS ever, got it for free though so I figured I'd put it to work. It has two cores and combined it pulls 100PPD per core and each core will finish 1 WU after 20Days.

To help things along I'm also folding on my "White Lightning" rig and that pulls about 10KPPD but will only fold about 5 hours a day give or take.

So Far: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=EpicAMDGamer

If anyone thinks my PPD is low or something I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I started folding a week or two ago. I wanted to for a while but only really started to lately. I wish to fold in dedication to someone very close to me who I lost to stomach cancer a few years back.
> 
> I fold 24/7 on the crappiest VPS ever, got it for free though so I figured I'd put it to work. It has two cores and combined it pulls 100PPD per core and each core will finish 1 WU after 20Days.
> 
> To help things along I'm also folding on my "White Lightning" rig and that pulls about 10KPPD but will only fold about 5 hours a day give or take.
> 
> So Far: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=EpicAMDGamer
> 
> If anyone thinks my PPD is low or something I'd appreciate any help.


Welcome.

On the "White Lightning" rig, to maximize your PPD while folding, try running the beta core 17 WUs. That should put your PC closer to 100K vs 10K.

Check this thread out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/

Thanks for joining team 37726, and supporting the cause.


----------



## rubixcube101

Hi everybody, i just wanted to introduce myself. Started Folding today


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Hi everybody, i just wanted to introduce myself. Started Folding today


Great! Welcome. You should also check out that thread I posted above if yo haven't already. 7970s on core 17 rock!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Hi everybody, i just wanted to introduce myself. Started Folding today


Welcome! Fold on!









I might lose internet connection for the next month so I won't be able to fold....

So don't surpass me and kick me out of the top 3000s!!!


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello everyone, been folding a week or so 24/7 for OCN now and I love it. Can't hear my fans so I can sleep tight and keep folding. CPU temps are between 60-70 degrees 3570k stock and it's starting to get summer now. Might overclock it a bit but I have a really bad clocker, can't hit 4.4 ghz with 1.25V. I have been folding on a 670 before but I can't stand the coil whine. I have a question: sometimes my PPD is between 10-13k for days and now and then it goes as high as 17k PPD? How is this possible.

Thanks, any folding tips are appreciated and keep folding everyone!


----------



## neo0031

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, been folding a week or so 24/7 for OCN now and I love it. Can't hear my fans so I can sleep tight and keep folding. CPU temps are between 60-70 degrees 3570k stock and it's starting to get summer now. Might overclock it a bit but I have a really bad clocker, can't hit 4.4 ghz with 1.25V. I have been folding on a 670 before but I can't stand the coil whine. I have a question: sometimes my PPD is between 10-13k for days and now and then it goes as high as 17k PPD? How is this possible.
> 
> Thanks, any folding tips are appreciated and keep folding everyone!


Hi and welcome!

The increase may be dude to bonus points due to speed of completion for having a passkey, etc.

I'm hitting 9-10k only, and I have to put through 1.4 or 1.5V for a 4.2 on my 6 cores.... You don't have THAT bad of a clocker... *DISCLAIMER* My board only has 4+1 phase and.... sigh.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello everyone, been folding a week or so 24/7 for OCN now and I love it. Can't hear my fans so I can sleep tight and keep folding. CPU temps are between 60-70 degrees 3570k stock and it's starting to get summer now. Might overclock it a bit but I have a really bad clocker, can't hit 4.4 ghz with 1.25V. I have been folding on a 670 before but I can't stand the coil whine. I have a question: sometimes my PPD is between 10-13k for days and now and then it goes as high as 17k PPD? How is this possible.
> 
> Thanks, any folding tips are appreciated and keep folding everyone!


Welcome to the team! For folding on the 3570k, the variation in PPD could different Work Units, SMP (CPU) Work Units often vary in PPD, and also it can fluctuate depending on what else you are doing on the PC. Especially if you're looking at the [email protected] 'Advanced Control''s guesstimate on PPD, that can vary wildly.

As far as tips for folding SMP, one is obvious, the higher the OC, the higher the PPD generally. The other is OS, Windows isn't as efficient for folding vs Linux, I personally have seen a 10-15k PPD boost from going native Linux on a highly OC'd 3770k. What some guys do that can't run native Linux, is run a VM with Linux installed in Windows, which still actually boosts PPD a bit.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> The increase may be dude to bonus points due to speed of completion for having a passkey, etc.
> 
> I'm hitting 9-10k only, and I have to put through 1.4 or 1.5V for a 4.2 on my 6 cores.... You don't have THAT bad of a clocker... *DISCLAIMER* My board only has 4+1 phase and.... sigh.


But my cpu costs twice as much as yours







So you can't complain. And you can't really compare the voltages between the 3570k and fx 6200. Will I see much benefit from overclocking and would it be worth the extra power consumption and temps?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Welcome to the team! For folding on the 3570k, the variation in PPD could different Work Units, SMP (CPU) Work Units often vary in PPD, and also it can fluctuate depending on what else you are doing on the PC. Especially if you're looking at the [email protected] 'Advanced Control''s guesstimate on PPD, that can vary wildly.
> 
> As far as tips for folding SMP, one is obvious, the higher the OC, the higher the PPD generally. The other is OS, Windows isn't as efficient for folding vs Linux, I personally have seen a 10-15k PPD boost from going native Linux on a highly OC'd 3770k. What some guys do that can't run native Linux, is run a VM with Linux installed in Windows, which still actually boosts PPD a bit.


So can I request WU that go better with my processor? I have heard of the infamous WU 17's that allow for massive points? I don't really care about points but I do care about helping science. Do more points actually represent more useful work for the project always or is it just a psychological boost to keep people folding.

Does the PPD scale proportionally with the OC?

Yes I have been thinking of running Linux and I have tried installing Ubuntu but I couldn't get it to work because I have windows 8 and a motherboard with UEFI







? Anyway around this?

Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> But my cpu costs twice as much as yours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can't complain. And you can't really compare the voltages between the 3570k and fx 6200. *Will I see much benefit from overclocking and would it be worth the extra power consumption and temps?*


You should see a noticeable increase in PPD going from the stock 3.5ghz (or whatever it is, I've never had a 3570k) up to 4.4ghz. The PPD is calculated based of your Time Per Frame, TPF, the lower the TPF the higher the bonus when you complete the Work Unit, and thus the higher the calculated PPD. Whether the increase in PPD is worth it, that is subjective, I would generally say yes though.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So can I request WU that go better with my processor? I have heard of the infamous WU 17's that allow for massive points? I don't really care about points but I do care about helping science. Do more points actually represent more useful work for the project always or is it just a psychological boost to keep people folding.
> 
> Does the PPD scale proportionally with the OC?
> 
> Yes I have been thinking of running Linux and I have tried installing Ubuntu but I couldn't get it to work because I have windows 8 and a motherboard with UEFI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? Anyway around this?
> 
> Thanks.


You can't really request specific Work Units, they just get assigned from the Assignment Server when the client makes a request. The core 17 ones are for GPUs, and still in beta right now, so that is why they only see one, or two core 17 WU at a time. With SMP Work Units there are several, a lot of them, I don't know the exact count, but far more than GPUs, so it's a bit more random on which Work Units you get.

Yes.

Not that I know of if you still want to keep EFI boot with Win8 (which of course you do because its awesome). I can look more into that, I haven't had the need for dual boot.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I started folding a week or two ago. I wanted to for a while but only really started to lately. I wish to fold in dedication to someone very close to me who I lost to stomach cancer a few years back.
> 
> I fold 24/7 on the crappiest VPS ever, got it for free though so I figured I'd put it to work. It has two cores and combined it pulls 100PPD per core and each core will finish 1 WU after 20Days.
> 
> To help things along I'm also folding on my "White Lightning" rig and that pulls about 10KPPD but will only fold about 5 hours a day give or take.
> 
> So Far: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome.
> 
> On the "White Lightning" rig, to maximize your PPD while folding, try running the beta core 17 WUs. That should put your PC closer to 100K vs 10K.
> 
> Check this thread out: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/
> 
> Thanks for joining team 37726, and supporting the cause.
Click to expand...

I tried this Core 17 thing and it's been sitting here for probably a half hour or so and it just says ETA Unknown and 0.00% done, PPD unknown but it's using most of my GPU. How can i make it work?

Nevermind it just started going, and quick too! Now I see about 61K PPD on my White Lightning rig.

Is there anything I can do for my VPS or my 3570k for more PPD?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I tried this Core 17 thing and it's been sitting here for probably a half hour or so and it just says ETA Unknown and 0.00% done, PPD unknown but it's using most of my GPU. How can i make it work?


Do you have the GPU OC'd? If so, I would set it back to stock for now. Try posting in that thread for core 17, more GPU guys are in there, I don't have any GPUs right now, other than my hd5450, LOL. What does the Log tab contain? Try posting that in the other thread, it may have some information that would be helpful in determining the issue.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I tried this Core 17 thing and it's been sitting here for probably a half hour or so and it just says ETA Unknown and 0.00% done, PPD unknown but it's using most of my GPU. How can i make it work?
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have the GPU OC'd? If so, I would set it back to stock for now. Try posting in that thread for core 17, more GPU guys are in there, I don't have any GPUs right now, other than my hd5450, LOL. What does the Log tab contain? Try posting that in the other thread, it may have some information that would be helpful in determining the issue.
Click to expand...

I got it sorted out now, I guess I was just being impatient.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I got it sorted out now, I guess I was just being impatient.


Sweet, glad you got it sorted!


----------



## Ribozyme

So I was informed that the advanced and web controll estimations of PPD are not really accurate so I went ahead and installed HFM. Now how do I configure this so I can monitor my PPD accurate. Thanks in advance.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Hey anubis, i got a question. i got a 450gts and my 720 x3 and when i just do GPU Folding my ppd is around 13k for the gpu but when i do both smp and gpu it says my gpu ppd is around 5k while my cpu is doing 14k~ are these numbers right?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> So I was informed that the advanced and web controll estimations of PPD are not really accurate so I went ahead and installed HFM. Now how do I configure this so I can monitor my PPD accurate. Thanks in advance.


If it's running on the same machine as the v7 client, it's easy. Just go to Clients -> Add v7 Client. Give it any name it will take, address can just be localhost, or 127.0.0.1, then hit test connection, it should validate, and click OK to save.

Once you have it added, you'll want to save your Configuration so you don't have to add it back every time you open HFM.

Once you save the Configuration, you can set it to auto-load on HFM launch in the Preferences. Edit -> Preferences. Then 'Startup & External' tab, check Load Configuration File, then just browse to where you saved your configuration file.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*
> 
> Hey anubis, i got a question. i got a 450gts and my 720 x3 and when i just do GPU Folding my ppd is around 13k for the gpu but when i do both smp and gpu it says my gpu ppd is around 5k while my cpu is doing 14k~ are these numbers right?


It's hard to say, as Ribozyme just noted the guesstimate in the 'Advanced Control' or web gui is terribly inaccurate. I just opened it, and it jumped up and down 100k in about 2 minutes.

For better accuracy try using HFM.net. http://code.google.com/p/hfm-net/

It's a windows application to interpret your log files and more accurately display your PPD, and other information.

As an example I just took a quick screenshot of my HFM vs v7 advanced control PPD estimates:



It is varying by around 70-80k.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> If it's running on the same machine as the v7 client, it's easy. Just go to Clients -> Add v7 Client. Give it any name it will take, address can just be localhost, or 127.0.0.1, then hit test connection, it should validate, and click OK to save.
> 
> Once you have it added, you'll want to save your Configuration so you don't have to add it back every time you open HFM.
> 
> Once you save the Configuration, you can set it to auto-load on HFM launch in the Preferences. Edit -> Preferences. Then 'Startup & External' tab, check Load Configuration File, then just browse to where you saved your configuration file.


Yes, it worked thanks alot! Rep+. Now I have an imac 2009 folding downstairs, could I add this to the monitor too?

Edit: can't rep you it seems, then just take my thanks


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes, it worked thanks alot! Rep+. Now I have an imac 2009 folding downstairs, could I add this to the monitor too?
> 
> Edit: can't rep you it seems, then just take my thanks


You can, you will first need to configure your client on the iMac for remote access. Do you have v7 installed on the iMac too?


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You can, you will first need to configure your client on the iMac for remote access. Do you have v7 installed on the iMac too?


Yes I have.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes I have.


You will need to configure the v7 client on the iMac to allow remote connections. The easiest way I have found to do this is to add an accepted IP range, and set a password.

From the 'Advanced Control' program you'll want to Configure. Then click 'Remote Access' tab, set the password, you can leave the port on the default, then under 'IP Address Restriction', it should have 127.0.0.1 for the localhost, you'll want to leave that, and add either the IP of your box running HFM, or the IP range it's on in if it changes. So you'll end up with something like '127.0.0.1,192.168.0.0-192.168.0.255' or you can specify the subnet using '127.0.0.1, 192.168.0.0/24'.

After you add that, save it, then restart the client. The settings won't take effect until you restart the client, just exiting the advanced control doesn't do it, you have to stop the client, then start it back up.


----------



## Bruennis

What video cards work best with folding? I'm looking to boost my PPD and contribute as much as possible. Budget is around $700. I want the best folding card(s) $700 can buy. Help a brotha out


----------



## anubis1127

For around $700 two 7970s would be your best bet right now. You can usually find them used for around $325, if you have to have new, then it'd be slightly more.


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> What video cards work best with folding? I'm looking to boost my PPD and contribute as much as possible. Budget is around $700. I want the best folding card(s) $700 can buy. Help a brotha out


If you consider purchase price only then go 7970.
If you consider 3 year total cost (purchase and energy), currently, the GTX 780 leads the pack. Its of course dependent on your energy cost.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> If you consider purchase price only then go 7970.
> If you consider 3 year total cost (purchase and energy), currently, the GTX 780 leads the pack. Its of course dependent on your energy cost.


^That is true, and something to consider. If you decide to go with one GPU, it may be a good idea to see what AMD is doing with the 8970s. Both GTX780s and 8970s should have a TDP around 250W, but one could be better, or worse for folding, only time will tell on that front, but one will cost less.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> ^That is true, and something to consider. If you decide to go with one GPU, it _may_ be a good idea to see what AMD is doing with the 8970s. Both GTX780s and 8970s should have a TDP around 250W, but one could be better, or worse for folding, only time will tell on that front, but one will cost less.


How does the 770(680) compare to the 7950 and 7970? I'm thinking if 2 x 7950s come close to 2 x 7970s I'll just go with the cheaper solution.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bruennis*
> 
> How does the 770(680) compare to the 7950 and 7970? I'm thinking if 2 x 7950s come close to 2 x 7970s I'll just go with the cheaper solution.


Check out the core17 beta thread, check back a few pages, when the new WU came out last week guys were putting their numbers in there. I don't have any GPUs right now, so I'm not sure what the current numbers look like. Sorry.


----------



## AndyE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> ^That is true, and something to consider. If you decide to go with one GPU, it _may_ be a good idea to see what AMD is doing with the 8970s. Both GTX780s and 8970s should have a TDP around 250W, but one could be better, or worse for folding, only time will tell on that front, but one will cost less.


Things are dependent on a few factors (which WU, purchase cost, energy, system config, etc ...)

I wrote up some current numbers for 7970, 780 and Titan (for WU 7663)
http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039914829#post1039914829

If WUs like 8900 are more prevalent in the fututre, the case for 780 and Titan gets stronger (due to QBR)

Andy


----------



## neo0031

Stupid to the MAX question... :

Can my 6670 run Core 17?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Stupid to the MAX question... :
> 
> Can my 6670 run Core 17?


I don't think so.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyE*
> 
> Things are dependent on a few factors (which WU, purchase cost, energy, system config, etc ...)
> 
> I wrote up some current numbers for 7970, 780 and Titan (for WU 7663)
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?p=1039914829#post1039914829
> 
> If WUs like 8900 are more prevalent in the fututre, the case for 780 and Titan gets stronger (due to QBR)
> 
> Andy


That was a good read, thanks for sharing your results!


----------



## rubixcube101

Thanks guys, i got the core 17's set up seems to have boosted my PPD to 18000 and going up!








EDIT: HELP!!! For some reason though the gpu vendor line cancels itself!!!!!!!!

Unfortunately for some reason my completion of the first fold project didn't register?

Also i was wondering once we enter the ocn team number, and get a passkey, is there anyhting else we need to do to register on this forum?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubixcube101*
> 
> Thanks guys, i got the core 17's set up seems to have boosted my PPD to 18000 and going up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: HELP!!! For some reason though the gpu vendor line cancels itself!!!!!!!!
> 
> Unfortunately for some reason my completion of the first fold project didn't register?
> 
> Also i was wondering once we enter the ocn team number, and get a passkey, is there anyhting else we need to do to register on this forum?


Well after you reach 50,000 points on [email protected] you can signup to get your [email protected] postbit on the forum here. (The postbit is the little [email protected] logo that will appear under your rep and show details about your folding.


----------



## neo0031

Except that the PostBit on OCN is a bit bugged right now. It has been addressed but hasn't been fixed AFAIK.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo0031*
> 
> Except that the PostBit on OCN is a bit bugged right now. It has been addressed but hasn't been fixed AFAIK.


What's wrong with it?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> What's wrong with it?


It's not updating. It's behind over 6 millions points and two ranks on mine now. We'll just need to be patient and wait for it to be fixed


----------



## Snyderman34

Finally getting back into folding! Gonna be using my sig rig since I'm using it for everything right now. i5-2500k (OC) and 7970 (stock) seemed to sit an estimated 13k PPD. Any way to improve that, considering I'm really just starting? Also, any suggestions for better cooling? i5 was hitting about 87 on my h60, and I don't like that


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Finally getting back into folding! Gonna be using my sig rig since I'm using it for everything right now. i5-2500k (OC) and 7970 (stock) seemed to sit an estimated 13k PPD. Any way to improve that, considering I'm really just starting? Also, any suggestions for better cooling? i5 was hitting about 87 on my h60, and I don't like that


Hi, welcome back! Yes, for the GPU, check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/

I think 7970s are getting around 110-120k PPD on the current core 17 WUs.

As far as cooling goes, ways to improve cooling specifically on the h60 would to switch to intake, and use push/pull fans on it. Chill the rad, that always works, lol, isn't always practical though. Or you can always lower the OC, less voltage results in lower temps.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Hi, welcome back! Yes, for the GPU, check out this thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/
> 
> I think 7970s are getting around 110-120k PPD on the current core 17 WUs.
> 
> As far as cooling goes, ways to improve cooling specifically on the h60 would to switch to intake, and use push/pull fans on it. Chill the rad, that always works, lol, isn't always practical though. Or you can always lower the OC, less voltage results in lower temps.


Thanks for the thread!

I do have my H60 in push pull, but I think it's in exhaust. I'll have to flip it around. I did think about setting the tower near the AC vent if that wouldn't cause issues. Right now it's at 4.4 GHz, but that's the easy way (changed multiplier, auto voltage). I assume if I did the voltage myself I could get the temps a bit lower. My problem is I have never OC'd where I set the voltages. Not sure what to change with everything. I'd love to keep it at 4.4, or even go a touch higher if I can, just gotta figure out what I'm doing.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Thanks for the thread!
> 
> I do have my H60 in push pull, but I think it's in exhaust. I'll have to flip it around. I did think about setting the tower near the AC vent if that wouldn't cause issues. Right now it's at 4.4 GHz, but that's the easy way (changed multiplier, auto voltage). I assume if I did the voltage myself I could get the temps a bit lower. My problem is I have never OC'd where I set the voltages. Not sure what to change with everything. I'd love to keep it at 4.4, or even go a touch higher if I can, just gotta figure out what I'm doing.


What voltage does auto get you in Windows? Check CPU-Z while CPU is under load. Most 2500Ks don't need a ton of voltage for 4.4ghz, and auto can tend to overvolt a bit more than necessary.


----------



## Snyderman34

Made a slight mistake. I'm at 4.2, not 4.4. Here's a screencap with AIDA64 and RealTemp:


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello, I have a problem with setting up my remote client for HFM monitoring. So I have just put the ip-address in of the folding computer that I wish to monitor. The monitoring computer has the same ip-address. Now when I click test connection it says that the client has actively refused the connection. How do I fix this? Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello, I have a problem with setting up my remote client for HFM monitoring. So I have just put the ip-address in of the folding computer that I wish to monitor. The monitoring computer has the same ip-address. Now when I click test connection it says that the client has actively refused the connection. How do I fix this? Thanks.


Um, if these are two different PCs, they shouldn't have the same IP address on your network. For remote access, did you try what I put here? http://www.overclock.net/t/672820/new-folder-introduce-yourself/2500_20#post_20150012


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Um, if these are two different PCs, they shouldn't have the same IP address on your network. For remote access, did you try what I put here? http://www.overclock.net/t/672820/new-folder-introduce-yourself/2500_20#post_20150012


Yes, I followed your instructions, thanks again btw. So different pc's on the same router have different ip addresses? I swear if i go to what's my ip address on each computer I get the same one.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yes, I followed your instructions, thanks again btw. So different pc's on the same router have different ip addresses? I swear if i go to what's my ip address on each computer I get the same one.


Yes, each PC connected to the router should have a different IP. I would double check again. They can't really have the same IP, that would cause a conflict, and they would keep kicking each other offline.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Um, if these are two different PCs, they shouldn't have the same IP address on your network. For remote access, did you try what I put here? http://www.overclock.net/t/672820/new-folder-introduce-yourself/2500_20#post_20150012
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I followed your instructions, thanks again btw. So different pc's on the same router have different ip addresses? I swear if i go to what's my ip address on each computer I get the same one.
Click to expand...

What is my IP shows your external IP, this is the IP that is used by your router out on the internet. Your internal IP (everything behind your router, like yourself) all need to be unique or the computers will try to walk all over each other. This doesn't happen on the external IP because routers are designed to Route traffic from multiple PC's on a single IP.


----------



## anubis1127

Ah, yes, that ^. You want to be using the internal IP address for your HFM config.

To check your internal IP on the iMac open up Terminal. Since OSX is Unix-based, you can just use the command 'ifconfig' and that will display the networking information, including the IP address.

In windows you can open the cmd prompt, and use 'ipconfig'.

There are other ways using the GUI too.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Ah, yes, that ^. You want to be using the internal IP address for your HFM config.
> 
> To check your internal IP on the iMac open up Terminal. Since OSX is Unix-based, you can just use the command 'ifconfig' and that will display the networking information, including the IP address.
> 
> In windows you can open the cmd prompt, and use 'ipconfig'.
> 
> There are other ways using the GUI too.


That sounds logical, I used the external ip address... I'll check it out and report back. Thanks all!


----------



## anubis1127

Cool, also in the 'Remote Access' area when you're allowing the IPs, those need to be the Internal IP address.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Cool, also in the 'Remote Access' area when you're allowing the IPs, those need to be the Internal IP address.


I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume he has an IP address obtained via DHCP. If so, it'd probably be a better idea to give the entire subnet permission to connect.

Ribo, what does it says your IP address is? It's probably something like 192.168.1.xxx. Whatever it is, you should be able to change the last octect to .0/24. So if your IP address is 192.168.1.100, you'd change it to 192.168.1.0/24 in your config.xml. That way if your IP address ever changes to anything from 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254 you'll have the ability to monitor it.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I'm gonna go out on a limb and assume he has an IP address obtained via DHCP. If so, it'd probably be a better idea to give the entire subnet permission to connect.
> 
> Ribo, what does it says your IP address is? It's probably something like 192.168.1.xxx. Whatever it is, you should be able to change the last octect to .0/24. So if your IP address is 192.168.1.100, you'd change it to 192.168.1.0/24 in your config.xml. That way if your IP address ever changes to anything from 192.168.1.1-192.168.1.254 you'll have the ability to monitor it.


Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. I'm not home till tomorrow so I'll test then. In the meanwhile they are folding away safe I guess


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Made a slight mistake. I'm at 4.2, not 4.4. Here's a screencap with AIDA64 and RealTemp:


For w/e reason I am not able to read that pic even if I download it. What is you voltage for 4.2ghz? Setting it manually is very easy. Just as easy as changing the multi.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> For w/e reason I am not able to read that pic even if I download it. What is you voltage for 4.2ghz? Setting it manually is very easy. Just as easy as changing the multi.


Yeah, I couldn't read it either.


----------



## ZDngrfld

I opened the original and it says 1.272


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I opened the original and it says 1.272


Ah, that's not terribly high then.


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I opened the original and it says 1.272


Thanks.

Synderman that vcore is a little high IMO. I would try to manually set it to 1.25 and put the multi at 45 and go from there. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

That doesn't sound high to me.


----------



## OcN13

It does when you consider its 2500k at only 4.2 ghz and its auto. I have never seen where auto did not use way more than needed.

Either way only time will tell.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Synderman that vcore is a little high IMO. I would try to manually set it to 1.25 and put the multi at 45 and go from there. Let us know how it goes.


My problem is that I don't have the option for just Vcore. Apparently I'll have to change it via Dynamic Vcore. Here's a better screenshot (at 4.3GHz, auto) with my side monitors shut down:



That's a Prime95 Blend. After maybe one minute. Looks like Vcore got all the way up to 1.4. I'm gonna fiddle with some offsets and see if I can get the temps down


----------



## OcN13

Apparently you can change it if you switch it from auto to normal or manual. Although I can not confirm this but am searching on the net to find out. So far out of 5 threads no concrete answer lol.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> My problem is that I don't have the option for just Vcore. Apparently I'll have to change it via Dynamic Vcore. Here's a better screenshot (at 4.3GHz, auto) with my side monitors shut down:
> That's a Prime95 Blend. After maybe one minute. Looks like Vcore got all the way up to 1.4. I'm gonna fiddle with some offsets and see if I can get the temps down


Wow, that is HOT!










You can't change your v-core setting in the BIOS to manual and set it to whatever you want?


----------



## Snyderman34

Lol. I'm looking myself. I did get it adjusted down to 1.308V. Won't boot at 4.5GHz with that though. 4.3GHz booted just fine though. Still seeing 85C+ in Prime Blend. Is {rime Blend too much stress to be testing with (should I just run a regular Prime 95)?

BWT, my mobo is a Gigabyte Z68A-D3H-B3. General consensus seems to be there is no Vcore option outside of dynamic from what I can find


----------



## Jedson3614

Hey I'm Jeff I love extreme overclocking but keep learning things along the way. Plus my 2500k is garbage 1.3 volts to keep 4.2 stable, but I just upgraded to haswell 4770k.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Lol. I'm looking myself. I did get it adjusted down to 1.308V. Won't boot at 4.5GHz with that though. 4.3GHz booted just fine though. Still seeing 85C+ in Prime Blend. Is {rime Blend too much stress to be testing with (should I just run a regular Prime 95)?


My 2500k never got above 75 degrees at 5GHz at way more volts than that. I think there's something else going on. My 2700k hangs out in the mid 60s at 4.5GHz in a less than ideal case.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Wow, that is HOT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't change your v-core setting in the BIOS to manual and set it to whatever you want?


Nope. It looks like I don't have the option to do it, which makes me a sad panda. I'm hoping I'm just missing it somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> My 2500k never got above 75 degrees at 5GHz at way more volts than that. I think there's something else going on. My 2700k hangs out in the mid 60s at 4.5GHz in a less than ideal case.


Hmm. Wonder if it's the cooler then? I have some TIM, so I may reseat it later and see if that helps


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> Nope. It looks like I don't have the option to do it, which makes me a sad panda. I'm hoping I'm just missing it somewhere.
> Hmm. Wonder if it's the cooler then? I have some TIM, so I may reseat it later and see if that helps


Yeah. I'd try some new TIM and reseat it. Those are Ivy Bridge temps!


----------



## Snyderman34

So, after new TIM:



Mid 60s at 4.3GHz (1.296-1.308V). Me thinks that's a lot better. Now I can tinker with the OC more and get back to folding. Thanks for everyone's help!

Got it set to 4.5GHz at 1.344. 4.6GHz won't boot at that voltage, so I think that's gonna be good for me. Priming it now


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Can someone help me out with a quick question?

I see something called Credit in the FAH Control application. Is this the amount of points that you should recieve on the Score on the [email protected] website after completing the WU?

I don't seem to be getting as much as I should.

For example, I switched my 7950 to the Beta 17 WU's and It says at least 8K credit but then it only goes up about 2K on my Score on the [email protected] website.


----------



## Wheezo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Can someone help me out with a quick question?
> 
> I see something called Credit in the FAH Control application. Is this the amount of points that you should recieve on the Score on the [email protected] website after completing the WU?
> 
> I don't seem to be getting as much as I should.
> 
> For example, I switched my 7950 to the Beta 17 WU's and It says at least 8K credit but then it only goes up about 2K on my Score on the [email protected] website.


Passkey, do you have one and it entered into the folding client?

Get one here (sign up with email): http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py

You have to fold ten (10) QRB (Quick Return Bonus) units before you are eligible for bonus points, and you must keep an 80% completion rate.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Can someone help me out with a quick question?
> 
> I see something called Credit in the FAH Control application. Is this the amount of points that you should recieve on the Score on the [email protected] website after completing the WU?
> 
> I don't seem to be getting as much as I should.
> 
> For example, I switched my 7950 to the Beta 17 WU's and It says at least 8K credit but then it only goes up about 2K on my Score on the [email protected] website.
> 
> 
> 
> Passkey, do you have one and it entered into the folding client?
> 
> Get one here (sign up with email): http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> You have to fold ten (10) QRB (Quick Return Bonus) units before you are eligible for bonus points, and you must keep an 80% completion rate.
Click to expand...

Yep i have and am using a passkey.

And here's my [email protected] stats: http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=EpicAMDGamer&teamnum=37726

Not sure exactly what 80% completion entails but I've completed almost every WU so far in about a few days tops.


----------



## Bruennis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Passkey, do you have one and it entered into the folding client?
> 
> Get one here (sign up with email): http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py
> 
> You have to fold ten (10) QRB (Quick Return Bonus) units before you are eligible for bonus points, and you must keep an 80% completion rate.


Nice rig name bro


----------



## Wheezo

Hmm, make sure it is entered in the client.



I am actually curious if the Core_17s count toward your 10 untis, or if it is just SMP. Because they are BETA units they might not count...

Your stats *here* show you have completed quite a few units.

Are you pausing them for long periods of time, the deadlines are pretty short for them.

Not sure honestly


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Hmm, make sure it is entered in the client.
> 
> 
> 
> I am actually curious if the Core_17s count toward your 10 untis, or if it is just SMP. Because they are BETA units they might not count...
> 
> Your stats *here* show you have completed quite a few units.
> 
> Are you pausing them for long periods of time, the deadlines are pretty short for them.
> 
> Not sure honestly


Yep I don't fold on my sig rig 24/7 but like I said I have finished most in one day, maybe 2.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Yep I don't fold on my sig rig 24/7 but like I said I have finished most in one day, maybe 2.


http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=640360


----------



## El-Fuego

kinda new here, only 14k
http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=mjkubba

I fold with my FXy build and only when i'm at work, I'll move to 24/7 when i get better cpu cooler (still using stock).


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Yep I don't fold on my sig rig 24/7 but like I said I have finished most in one day, maybe 2.
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=640360
Click to expand...

This is exactly what the [email protected] site shows, and I think both are low.

For example, I finished at least 3 WU's on my GPU that in the FAHControl, told me they had WAY over 10K credit, each one only upped my score on the link you provided and also on the actual [email protected] website about 2K. Is this normal?


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> kinda new here, only 14k
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userpage&username=mjkubba
> 
> I fold with my FXy build and only when i'm at work, I'll move to 24/7 when i get better cpu cooler (still using stock).


Hello! Nice to see another new folder, I'm a new folder as well.

I was wondering if you're running the Core 17 WU's on your GPU, if not you should look into it because it should give you a nice PPD boost.


----------



## healey33

Hey all,

Pretty new to OCN and very new to folding. I have an i5 3570K @ 4.3GHz and 2 HD 7970's overclocked (gpu @ 1100 and memory @ 1500). My i5 is getting 3388 PPD and my 7970's are ~6200 PPD. Does that sound right? from what I've seen, it looks low.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## El-Fuego

I'm running my GPU as well but right now I have HD 6450 which is useless


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healey33*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> Pretty new to OCN and very new to folding. I have an i5 3570K @ 4.3GHz and 2 HD 7970's overclocked (gpu @ 1100 and memory @ 1500). My i5 is getting 3388 PPD and my 7970's are ~6200 PPD. Does that sound right? from what I've seen, it looks low.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


If you switch your 7970's to the Core 17 WU then they will easily pull over 60,000PPD each.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *El-Fuego*
> 
> I'm running my GPU as well but right now I have HD 6450 which is useless


Still you should use Core 17 WU because you'll probably see at least a tiny bit more PPD.


----------



## El-Fuego

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Still you should use Core 17 WU because you'll probably see at least a tiny bit more PPD.


cool, i'll try it today when i get home (@work 2-10pm).


----------



## healey33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> If you switch your 7970's to the Core 17 WU then they will easily pull over 60,000PPD each.


Could you tell me how to do this? or link a thread/post with instructions? Sorry, as I said, I am very new to folding (downloaded [email protected] yesterday) but would like to contribute to OCN's team!

Thanks in advance,
Dave


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *healey33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> If you switch your 7970's to the Core 17 WU then they will easily pull over 60,000PPD each.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me how to do this? or link a thread/post with instructions? Sorry, as I said, I am very new to folding (downloaded [email protected] yesterday) but would like to contribute to OCN's team!
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Dave
Click to expand...

Here's a link and feel free to post any questions you might have if you need more help.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1367557/core-17-beta-wu/


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

So lately I've been complaining I'm not getting the points I should.

Well I just checked again and out of nowhere, I went from like 22K to 39K, while my client wasn't even running.

Soooooo, I guess it just takes some time?


----------



## topet2k12001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> So lately I've been complaining I'm not getting the points I should.
> 
> Well I just checked again and out of nowhere, I went from like 22K to 39K, while my client wasn't even running.
> 
> Soooooo, I guess it just takes some time?


Yes, I believe there's a certain "time of the day" when the stats do update. I remember my first two completed jobs didn't show up "real-time" but when I visited the website the next day (and my FAH client wasn't running too), it did update.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> So lately I've been complaining I'm not getting the points I should.
> 
> Well I just checked again and out of nowhere, I went from like 22K to 39K, while my client wasn't even running.
> 
> Soooooo, I guess it just takes some time?


Indeed. Stanford runs their updates every so often and then the other stats sites like EOC have to get the stats from Stanford. Sometimes EOC will update before Stanford has finished their update so you'll have to wait until the next EOC update to get the actual points...
I get into the habit of checking mine too frequently.








I've been toying with the idea of a script that would give me up to the minute points based off of my log files. I just haven't taken the time to figure it out yet

edit: If you check your stats on the EOC website you can see your points total for the day at the bottom. Sometimes it's easier to just check that to see what you accomplished the previous day.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *topet2k12001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> So lately I've been complaining I'm not getting the points I should.
> 
> Well I just checked again and out of nowhere, I went from like 22K to 39K, while my client wasn't even running.
> 
> Soooooo, I guess it just takes some time?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I believe there's a certain "time of the day" when the stats do update. I remember my first two completed jobs didn't show up "real-time" but when I visited the website the next day (and my FAH client wasn't running too), it did update.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> So lately I've been complaining I'm not getting the points I should.
> 
> Well I just checked again and out of nowhere, I went from like 22K to 39K, while my client wasn't even running.
> 
> Soooooo, I guess it just takes some time?
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed. Stanford runs their updates every so often and then the other stats sites like EOC have to get the stats from Stanford. Sometimes EOC will update before Stanford has finished their update so you'll have to wait until the next EOC update to get the actual points...
> I get into the habit of checking mine too frequently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been toying with the idea of a script that would give me up to the minute points based off of my log files. I just haven't taken the time to figure it out yet
> 
> edit: If you check your stats on the EOC website you can see your points total for the day at the bottom. Sometimes it's easier to just check that to see what you accomplished the previous day.
Click to expand...

I thought everything was done by the hour, thanks for telling me.

I'm checking constantly too, just until I get 50K for a postbit that is.


----------



## OcN13

Stanford does update by the hour.

Healey did you figure it out?


----------



## El-Fuego

Thanks for the tip, my PPD jumped from 11k to 13k


----------



## Snyderman34

So I got all my stuff OC'd and got to folding. Left it alone so the GPU could get some fold time along with my 2500k (made sure to add the flags so I could try to get one of these Core 17 Wu, and when I got back to the PC it was sitting around 40k PPD. Too bad I can't leave it alone all the time (t's my main rig).


----------



## beezweeky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I thought everything was done by the hour, thanks for telling me.
> 
> I'm checking constantly too, just until I get 50K for a postbit that is.


Ya, EOC updates there points from stanford but only every third hour starting from 12:00 a.m. central time.


----------



## KSIMP88




----------



## Ribozyme

Yeuj, am in the top 100k now after about 2 weeks folding







I have around 200k points. Should I upgrade my cpu from 3570k to 3770k? My 3570k is a bad clocker anyway, I have him on 4.3ghz with 1.28V. But 4.4 and 4.5 demands 1.4V and more.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KSIMP88*


xD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Yeuj, am in the top 100k now after about 2 weeks folding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have around 200k points. Should I upgrade my cpu from 3570k to 3770k? My 3570k is a bad clocker anyway, I have him on 4.3ghz with 1.28V. But 4.4 and 4.5 demands 1.4V and more.


Congrats. Folding does benefit from more threads, so you would see a slight performance increase, I don't know if it's vast enough to recommend the "upgrade", might be like 5-15k PPD better depending on the WU, and if it clocks any better than your 3570k. I guess it depends on how much it will cost you, and if that cost is worth it to you.


----------



## healey33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> Healey did you figure it out?


Not yet, but I didn't have much time to look at it last night. Will try again tonight.


----------



## OcN13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Snyderman34*
> 
> So I got all my stuff OC'd and got to folding. Left it alone so the GPU could get some fold time along with my 2500k (made sure to add the flags so I could try to get one of these Core 17 Wu, and when I got back to the PC it was sitting around 40k PPD. Too bad I can't leave it alone all the time (t's my main rig).


Yea I feel ya. I only have this one computer I use and fold on. What I do to help is to use the integrated graphics on your intel chip that way you can still fold and you won't get any lag.


----------



## Snyderman34

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> Yea I feel ya. I only have this one computer I use and fold on. What I do to help is to use the integrated graphics on your intel chip that way you can still fold and you won't get any lag.


Seems to not really be affecting anything really, Usually only folds on the GPU when the PC is asleep, and I pause it when I'm gaming. Now I'm sure I got a good WU. Estimating 117k PPD (assuming that's right. I can only hope it is). If not, oh well, it's folding. lol. If it helps. project 8900 is on the CPU and project 10450 is on the GPU.


----------



## OcN13

O ic. Well I get lag so it helps me. And you have your projects backwards.









E: and that ppd seems right for your card.


----------



## Snyderman34

So I do. lol


----------



## majin662

I would love to get into this as soon as the rest of my parts for my new build come int his week. I feel bad a lot of the time that I have nice gear and use it *only* for gaming and then 8-9 hours out of the day it just sits there.

My question is : is the essentials thread still the best place to start? Can't tell what all still applies and what might be outdated. Looks like [email protected] is a lot to get used to when first deciding to get started. Thanks for any help


----------



## OcN13

I am not sure about the thread in question. For some reason I can't find it.









Really as long as you get the most up to date client and type in a couple of "flags" its all done. It just seems like more to it.
















If you have any ?'s let me know.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> I am not sure about the thread in question. For some reason I can't find it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really as long as you get the most up to date client and type in a couple of "flags" its all done. It just seems like more to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have any ?'s let me know.


I sure will here in the next half week or so. I've always wanted to do something like this and feel the time is right to start. New build, new goals , thanks


----------



## OcN13

Yea I got into distributed computing for the same exact reasoning/questioning you have. I was like there has to be something else to do with all this powah! Anyways your welcome and look forward to seeing the new build.


----------



## Ribozyme

Hello folders.I just bought a 3770k and on stock, that is 3.9ghz, I only get 17-18k while doing nothing but folding. Do i need to add a flag to the client or something?My 3570k did 10-12k stock. The cpu is only in for 2 hours so maybe it needs to warm up a bit haha







?


----------



## arvidab

17-18k sounds about right at stock speef, especially if you're running Windohs.
With no flags on my [email protected] I got mostly ~40k units, running native Linux.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Hello folders.I just bought a 3770k and on stock, that is 3.9ghz, I only get 17-18k while doing nothing but folding. Do i need to add a flag to the client or something?My 3570k did 10-12k stock. The cpu is only in for 2 hours so maybe it needs to warm up a bit haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah, I think I was getting around 20-30k PPD depending on the project when I had my 3770k at 4.4ghz in Win8, so that doesn't sound too far off for stock speeds. Running native Linux will help you get more PPD at the same clock speed vs Windows, and sometimes even just running a VM of Linux inside of Windows will get you slightly better PPD.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yeah, I think I was getting around 20-30k PPD depending on the project when I had my 3770k at 4.4ghz in Win8, so that doesn't sound too far off for stock speeds. Running native Linux will help you get more PPD at the same clock speed vs Windows, and sometimes even just running a VM of Linux inside of Windows will get you slightly better PPD.


I overclocked to 4.5 ghz half an hour ago and now I am on 20k project 6099. So no need to add any type of code to the v7 client? I want to get linux but I cannot boot from the bootable usb that I made from ubuntu. Apparantly has something to do with uefi bios and windows 8.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> I overclocked to 4.5 ghz half an hour ago and now I am on 20k project 6099. So no need to add any type of code to the v7 client? I want to get linux but I cannot boot from the bootable usb that I made from ubuntu. Apparantly has something to do with uefi bios and windows 8.


I never bothered running any flags for SMP folding, but I wasn't concerned with getting the max PPD out of it. Some people have better luck with 'client-type' and 'advanced' for SMP, or used to, I'm not sure which projects are in advanced right now.

Yes, that can be a pain. Try reading over this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  and see if that helps you.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I never bothered running any flags for SMP folding, but I wasn't concerned with getting the max PPD out of it. Some people have better luck with 'client-type' and 'advanced' for SMP, or used to, I'm not sure which projects are in advanced right now.
> 
> Yes, that can be a pain. Try reading over this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI  and see if that helps you.


What is SMP? And since you are a folder, why not want the max ammount of PPD. As long as it reflects real life help to the scientists. Thanks for the link, will read through!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> What is SMP? And since you are a folder, why not want the max ammount of PPD. As long as it reflects real life help to the scientists. Thanks for the link, will read through!


SMP is CPU folding. It was my gaming rig, and I had a dedicated Linux folder, electricity is expensive here so I typically only fold on my dedicated hardware, I would turn the folding client on my gaming rig for special events like the Foldathon once a month.


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

So my folding username is IchimaruGin.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> So my folding username is IchimaruGin.


Welcome aboard!


----------



## DUpgrade

I started getting in to [email protected] this year mostly because I didn't know how to prior. Early months I was using my 2600k and 7950 but didn't feel it was worth using my GPU for 8k PPD so I dropped it out and let the CPU go solo with all 8 threads. I participated in my first CC in April and finally got my badge for it. Somewhere around May they announced these Core 17 WUs worked well with AMD cards so I switched my CPU to 6 threads and added my GPU back in the game. It took almost no time to hit my first million (on my birthday) with those Core 17s. At any rate I push about 90-100k PPD now which doesn't seem like much compared to people with 2p/4p and/or multi GPU setups. My rig folds for the most part 24/7 except when I pause it so I can play BF3.

Keep calm, fold on.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> I started getting in to [email protected] this year mostly because I didn't know how to prior. Early months I was using my 2600k and 7950 but didn't feel it was worth using my GPU for 8k PPD so I dropped it out and let the CPU go solo with all 8 threads. I participated in my first CC in April and finally got my badge for it. Somewhere around May they announced these Core 17 WUs worked well with AMD cards so I switched my CPU to 6 threads and added my GPU back in the game. It took almost no time to hit my first million (on my birthday) with those Core 17s. At any rate I push about 90-100k PPD now which doesn't seem like much compared to people with 2p/4p and/or multi GPU setups. My rig folds for the most part 24/7 except when I pause it so I can play BF3.
> 
> Keep calm, fold on.


Welcome back!

Never worry about comparisons...it's all about camaraderie and folding for the cures. I folded on my PS3 for almost a year before I dove headfirst into the shallow end and I surely don't consider myself any better than anybody else here despite what I fold on: I'm still a complete n00b when it comes to overclocking my GPUs and CPUs but I try and ask a lot of questions.

And like you said...fold on!


----------



## BWG

Join TC!


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

I've been out of the folding game for quite some time. I just installed the v7 client and added the "client-type, advanced" flag for both the cpu and gpu slots.. Will this get me more ppd than the smp client? I'm running an AMD Phenom X6 1090t at 3.2 ghz and an Nvidia 460 gtx. My current ppd is estimated at a little over 25k by FAHcontrol. Is there anything else I could do to get more ppd without running a VM?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> I've been out of the folding game for quite some time. I just installed the v7 client and added the "client-type, advanced" flag for both the cpu and gpu slots.. Will this get me more ppd than the smp client? I'm running an AMD Phenom X6 1090t at 3.2 ghz and an Nvidia 460 gtx. My current ppd is estimated at a little over 25k by FAHcontrol. Is there anything else I could do to get more ppd without running a VM?


Adding the GPU should help vs SMP alone, if that's what you meant. That sounds about right for PPD, but FAHControl can be pretty terrible at estimating, HFM.net is an application you can download to more accurately track your PPD, and other stats.

You shouldn't really have to do anything else. The only other things you could do would be to run native Linux, or a VM, which you've already posted you weren't interested in, so you should be good to go!


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

I guess I could reinstall Ubuntu to my second partition. How much different would the ppd be vs running in windows?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> I guess I could reinstall Ubuntu to my second partition. How much different would the ppd be vs running in windows?


If you go the VM route you won't have to worry about partitions or multibooting. I doubt you'll see that much of an increase in PPD.


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

I'm now running Linux Mint alongside Windows 7. I guess Stanford got the native gpu folding working. Check it out here. http://www.overclock.net/t/1407574/gpu-folding-natively-in-linux I see that I was not the only one to figure this out.

Also, it's more about learning the Linux operating system than anything. The boost in ppd, even though its only 1k, is a nice bonus. I think Mint is my new primary OS.


----------



## anubis1127

Mint 15 is a very usable daily OS. One could argue it's a more user friendly desktop experience than the half baked Windows 8 desktop attempt, and you'd be right.


----------



## Ryude

I just started Folding like 30 minutes ago, both my CPU and GPU are running however I'm only getting 5k PPD for each. This seems low to me, anyone know what I can do?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I just started Folding like 30 minutes ago, both my CPU and GPU are running however I'm only getting 5k PPD for each. This seems low to me, anyone know what I can do?


Add the 'client-type' flag to your GPU slot, and set it to 'advanced', or 'beta'. Either should work I believe. You want to get a Core 17 WU for your GPU, they work a lot better than the old Core 16 WUs, you don't have to mess with drivers, or devote a single CPU core to maximize your PPD like on the old ones (the WUs you are presumably folding right now).

In advanced control, click configure, then the slots tab, then edit the GPU slot, and have it look like this:



[edit]

After looking at your screenshot, that is exactly what you need to do. Those core 16 WUs on your GPU were very poorly optimized for the modern AMD GPUs.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I just started Folding like 30 minutes ago, both my CPU and GPU are running however I'm only getting 5k PPD for each. This seems low to me, anyone know what I can do?


Welcome!

Tbh, I wouldn't bother using that CPU when you have a 7950 (80k+ potentially). If you add _client-type=advanced_ to that slot you will most likely get core_17 units which utilizes the GPU much more efficiently and will yield very nice PPD.

Like this:


----------



## anubis1127




----------



## Ryude

I did what you said and it's still the same.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> I did what you said and it's still the same.


Yes, it will take a bit to finish that Work Unit, but the next one you get should be a different one (p8900 likely).


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yes, it will take a bit to finish that Work Unit, but the next one you get should be a different one (p8900 likely).


Oh okay, thanks a lot!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryude*
> 
> Oh okay, thanks a lot!


No prob, your welcome. Just be patient, and let it crank for now. One of the issues with the core 16 WUs is they don't play nice with the newer AMD drivers (not even that new, anything post 12.4 or so gets really low GPU utilization).

I just fired up one of my GPU cores, on 'advanced', and picked up a p8900 straight away, so you should be good to go on the next WU.

Did you already request a passkey? That is another thing you will want so you get the bonus points for completing work units more quickly.


----------



## Ryude

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> No prob, your welcome. Just be patient, and let it crank for now. One of the issues with the core 16 WUs is they don't play nice with the newer AMD drivers (not even that new, anything post 12.4 or so gets really low GPU utilization).
> 
> I just fired up one of my GPU cores, on 'advanced', and picked up a p8900 straight away, so you should be good to go on the next WU.
> 
> Did you already request a passkey? That is another thing you will want so you get the bonus points for completing work units more quickly.


Yea I followed one of the guides on the forum. I don't really care about the credits, just figured I would use my idle computer to help research cures









Update: I restarted it and it gave me a Core 17 WU.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Hey guys I've been folding core 17 wu's for about a month and all of the sudden a few days ago I picked up some wu which was not a core 17 wu.

What I'd like to know is; why did this happen, does this happen often and is it a normal occurrence for this to happen occationally?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm no expert by any means, only started ~6 days ago but I'm guessing you're using advanced flag? I found that may still give non core 17 units, but using the beta flag will basically guarantee core 17s - you'll only get 8900 for now (it seems) until they bring back 8901 (but these were worse for me anyway so I don't miss them lol).


----------



## SirIsaacNewton

What you're folding on beats the crap out on my 460 gtx. But I also have a question. My cpu is running a 6357 WU. It says its a 0xa4 WU but the tpf is way fast at 2:38. My normal tpf is around 12 mins. Is it just the WU? or could it be that I'm running in Linux with the desktop environment turned off and running the console client from the first terminal?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SirIsaacNewton*
> 
> What you're folding on beats the crap out on my 460 gtx. But I also have a question. My cpu is running a 6357 WU. It says its a 0xa4 WU but the tpf is way fast at 2:38. My normal tpf is around 12 mins. Is it just the WU? or could it be that I'm running in Linux with the desktop environment turned off and running the console client from the first terminal?


It's probably just the WU, I haven't personally gotten that one judging by my HFM history, but I've had some <40 seconds before. The A4 WUs very greatly in size it seems.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm no expert by any means, only started ~6 days ago but I'm guessing you're using advanced flag? I found that may still give non core 17 units, but using the beta flag will basically guarantee core 17s - you'll only get 8900 for now (it seems) until they bring back 8901 (but these were worse for me anyway so I don't miss them lol).


I've been using the beta flag and it still gave me a single non 17wu on my gpu.

After I finished the non 17 wu it gave me a 17 but I'm still wondering why I got the non 17 in the first place.


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm no expert by any means, only started ~6 days ago but I'm guessing you're using advanced flag? I found that may still give non core 17 units, but using the beta flag will basically guarantee core 17s - you'll only get 8900 for now (it seems) until they bring back 8901 (but these were worse for me anyway so I don't miss them lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the beta flag and it still gave me a single non 17wu on my gpu.
> 
> After I finished the non 17 wu it gave me a 17 but I'm still wondering why I got the non 17 in the first place.
Click to expand...

You first have to prove yourself worthy of core 17 WUs. I'm kidding of course but every now and then I end up with a core 16 which is hardly worth the time for the points earned but it happens. Use that beta flag though for client type on your GPU at least, that'll give you higher odds you'll get a core 17 WU.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I've been using the beta flag and it still gave me a single non 17wu on my gpu.
> 
> After I finished the non 17 wu it gave me a 17 but I'm still wondering why I got the non 17 in the first place.


If the beta assignment server runs out of WU's, or they are switching to different units, or a WU has been moved to "advanced" you will get core_16 WU's.


----------



## EpicAMDGamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DUpgrade*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm no expert by any means, only started ~6 days ago but I'm guessing you're using advanced flag? I found that may still give non core 17 units, but using the beta flag will basically guarantee core 17s - you'll only get 8900 for now (it seems) until they bring back 8901 (but these were worse for me anyway so I don't miss them lol).
> 
> 
> 
> I've been using the beta flag and it still gave me a single non 17wu on my gpu.
> 
> After I finished the non 17 wu it gave me a 17 but I'm still wondering why I got the non 17 in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You first have to prove yourself worthy of core 17 WUs. I'm kidding of course but every now and then I end up with a core 16 which is hardly worth the time for the points earned but it happens. Use that beta flag though for client type on your GPU at least, that'll give you higher odds you'll get a core 17 WU.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EpicAMDGamer*
> 
> I've been using the beta flag and it still gave me a single non 17wu on my gpu.
> 
> After I finished the non 17 wu it gave me a 17 but I'm still wondering why I got the non 17 in the first place.
> 
> 
> 
> If the beta assignment server runs out of WU's, or they are switching to different units, or a WU has been moved to "advanced" you will get core_16 WU's.
Click to expand...

Your both spot on, I did recieve a core 16 as the non 17 wu.

Thanks for answering my questions


----------



## Decade

Not exactly a new folder, used to fold 24/7 a few years back.... and now I'm back, hopefully 24/7 with my GTX 670. Just started it up a little bit ago, pulling 27K PPD according to the FAHControl client. (1163mhz core clock, 3506mhz memory clock, quiet and cool under 50*C so far!)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Not exactly a new folder, used to fold 24/7 a few years back.... and now I'm back, hopefully 24/7 with my GTX 670. Just started it up a little bit ago, pulling 27K PPD according to the FAHControl client. (1163mhz core clock, 3506mhz memory clock, quiet and cool under 50*C so far!)


Add the 'client-type' flag to your GPU slot, and set the value to 'beta'. That should get you one of the core 17 WUs (p8900), on a bone stock 670 I think they do around 75-80k, up to ~95k if OC'd.


----------



## Decade

Added that beforehand, took a peak through the threads to see whats up. Actually working on a core 17 WU (8900) right now, seven minutes in.. 40K PPD at the moment.

Now that I think of it, I should get my girl's HD 5870 going!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> Added that beforehand, took a peak through the threads to see whats up. Actually working on a core 17 WU (8900) right now, seven minutes in.. *40K PPD at the moment.*
> 
> Now that I think of it, I should get my girl's HD 5870 going!


Just give it a bit of time. The FAHControl is really bad at estimating PPD in general, and specifically the beginning of p8900 I've noticed. Takes around 30-40 minutes or so to give a somewhat accurate estimate.

Oh, and welcome back!


----------



## Decade

As long as it's folding and contributing, its alllll good!

Thanks for the warm welcome back, looking forward to hitting up the Foldathons again!


----------



## anubis1127

Cool, I'll be starting up the July FAT thread tonight. Perfect timing.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Join TC!


New folders that do this ^

Those are the coolest folders


----------



## ChaosAD

Hello all, happy to join you. Im not new into folding in general but i m new in FAH. I dedicate my Gtx 670 (1215 core/3005mem) for 24/7 folding.


----------



## BWG

Well, if you're folding 24/7, you might as well enter the team competition while doing it.


----------



## LocoGringo

Hello all ive been folding 24/7 for a few months now I was wondering if I change over to ocn team does my my record come with me or does it stay with team 0?? http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=LocoGringo&pts=330834


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoGringo*
> 
> Hello all ive been folding 24/7 for a few months now I was wondering if I change over to ocn team does my my record come with me or does it stay with team 0?? http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cert.php?u=LocoGringo&pts=330834


Hi LocoGringo, you are more than welcome to join team 37726 (OCN), but unfortunately the points you accrued on team 0 will stay there. But welcome to OCN all the same! I see you are a relatively new member of OCN, so thanks for stopping by, and I hope you decide to join team 37726.









Let me know if you do, we have a Foldathon upcoming where we try to get all active folders participating toward a 2 day goal, and there are even a couple prizes at the end.


----------



## BWG

Welcome to the team. Let us know if you need help configuring your folding client to contribute to the correct team # 37726. Maybe you could join our Team Competition like ChaosAD is?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> Welcome to the team. Let us know if you need help configuring your folding client to contribute to the correct team # 37726. Maybe you could join our Team Competition like ChaosAD is?


But he's already on The Misfits.


----------



## BWG

No U


----------



## LocoGringo

do I need to do anything other than put the team number 37726 in the config its showing it took


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocoGringo*
> 
> do I need to do anything other than put the team number 37726 in the config its showing it took


37726, your username, and your passkey. New passkey's can be generated here.


----------



## LocoGringo

ok got it thanks


----------



## Forde3654Eire

Hi guys! New folder here!

Heard the [email protected] programme mentioned here and there over the past few months. Got interested and did a bit of reading up... instantly got hooked to the idea! Just downloaded the programme and having a quick read through the stickies on the forum here to set up my client properly... currently folding for OCN









I'm thinking of taking my [email protected] venture further ahead once I've got the hang of it. I'm currently a college student studying Dr of Pharmacy, finished freshman year, currently on summer holidays. I think my faculty and [email protected] make a perfect match! Therefore, I'm really interested in starting up a folding team for my university, Jordan University of Science and Technology (JUST). I've got a feeling the programme will gain a lot of popularity! More folders contributing to the cause and venturing into the mission of finding a cure for the diseases of today and tomorrow!

That's all for now







Glad to be around. I'd appreciate any tips on how to get me started on creating a team for Jordan University of Science and Technology!

EDIT: Haha don't worry, I'll continue folding for 37726 (aka OCN)


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forde3654Eire*
> 
> Hi guys! New folder here!
> 
> Heard the [email protected] programme mentioned here and there over the past few months. Got interested and did a bit of reading up... instantly got hooked to the idea! Just downloaded the programme and having a quick read through the stickies on the forum here to set up my client properly... currently folding for OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of taking my [email protected] venture further ahead once I've got the hang of it. I'm currently a college student studying Dr of Pharmacy, finished freshman year, currently on summer holidays. I think my faculty and [email protected] make a perfect match! Therefore, I'm really interested in starting up a folding team for my university, Jordan University of Science and Technology (JUST). I've got a feeling the programme will gain a lot of popularity! More folders contributing to the cause and venturing into the mission of finding a cure for the diseases of today and tomorrow!
> 
> That's all for now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to be around. I'd appreciate any tips on how to get me started on creating a team for Jordan University of Science and Technology!
> 
> EDIT: Haha don't worry, I'll continue folding for 37726 (aka OCN)


Welcome to the team!


----------



## error-id10t

Don't know where else to put this so here it is.

For those who want to try to get the most out of their GPU clocks - at least with core 17 units - you get an error 3 times before the unit is lost.

_0x17:Bad State detected... attempting to resume from last good checkpoint_

Now, you do lose few % if that happens but the project/research itself (AFAIK) isn't impacted and you can simply lower your clocks back down by 1 stepping until you find it stable again.

Using this, I've been able to clock my 1st GPU up to 1320Mhz and remain stable - the next step up caused 1 error like I showed above. This is way beyond anything that has ever been bench, let alone game stable. I should note that of course with folding, I don't have any MEM OC as it's useless, which may help in raising the Core.

You also know you're going to get this error if suddenly you see AB or Precision graph utilisation jumping down to 75% to 98%.

NOTE:
Just incase - don't try this with Core 15 units, they don't behave the same way, you're just going to fail, no second chances and secondly (personal finding only) the Core 15 units need a lower OC.


----------



## anubis1127

I also have found that core 17 allows me to OC to levels that were not stable with core 15 WUs, or any gaming / benching I've done. My GPU also seems to run slightly cooler on core 17 vs core 15 with the same fan profile.


----------



## Ribozyme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> I also have found that core 17 allows me to OC to levels that were not stable with core 15 WUs, or any gaming / benching I've done. My GPU also seems to run slightly cooler on core 17 vs core 15 with the same fan profile.


Another finding is that with core 15 my msi gtx 760 had coil whine, but not with the core 17!!! Can anyone confirm this? I had coil whine but once I put on the advanced flag no more whining.


----------



## Wolfram

Finally hit 1 million points!


----------



## arvidab

Well done!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Finally hit 1 million points!


That's awesome, Wolfram! *honk honk*


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Finally hit 1 million points!


Gratz!!


----------



## Ribozyme

Almost going to hit 2 million and just started 2 months ago







Where do I get the badges for in my sig







? It's all about the badges!!! Kidding, for science!


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ribozyme*
> 
> Almost going to hit 2 million and just started 2 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where do I get the badges for in my sig
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? It's all about the badges!!! Kidding, for science!


Go to your profile screen and click "Edit Community Profile" and then look for "[email protected] Username" and put your [email protected] username in there. You'll get a little postbit icon on your profile and the badges once the mods approve you.


----------



## Wolfram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well done!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> That's awesome, Wolfram! *honk honk*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Gratz!!


Thanks y'all!







Unfortunately my 7850 must hate me for running it 24/7 OCd


----------



## DUpgrade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfram*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> That's awesome, Wolfram! *honk honk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> Gratz!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks y'all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately my 7850 must hate me for running it 24/7 OCd
Click to expand...

As long as your GPU-Z shows your temps are good on the core and VRMs it should be fine. If it's running really hot though you might want to be careful with the OC. I had to lower mine for core 15s but core 17s seems to fold far more stable.


----------



## error-id10t

Figure I ask here.. early on when I started, I didn't have HFM running and now it's always behind those few units. Is there a way to make it "sync" to what I actually have in the real world..?


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Figure I ask here.. early on when I started, I didn't have HFM running and now it's always behind those few units. Is there a way to make it "sync" to what I actually have in the real world..?


No, it's not possible. It will only keep a record of the units which you have folded after you've installed HFM, and will reset if you reinstall it a clean copy of Windows (unless you backup the right files I suppose).


----------



## RushiMP

The Overclock.net community has been a welcoming place to post and learn.

I just finished reading the threads on Syrillian. Sad story, but nice to see the support and backing of the members, administrator, and vendors.

I now fold for OCN.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The Overclock.net community has been a welcoming place to post and learn.
> 
> I just finished reading the threads on Syrillian. Sad story, but nice to see the support and backing of the members, administrator, and vendors.
> 
> I now fold for OCN.


If you watched his videos you will know what this means.







Welcome to the OCN folding team.


----------



## BWG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> The Overclock.net community has been a welcoming place to post and learn.
> 
> I just finished reading the threads on Syrillian. Sad story, but nice to see the support and backing of the members, administrator, and vendors.
> 
> I now fold for OCN.


I think you forgot to change your team number to 37726


----------



## RushiMP

Just for got to update the Sig link, hoped it would update like magic










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> I think you forgot to change your team number to 37726


----------



## WFeather

Sweet, now you wont mow me @ [H]


----------



## BWG

You have a lot of nice hardware for the Team Competition


----------



## RushiMP

Sharing the fun








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WFeather*
> 
> Sweet, now you wont mow me @ [H]


----------



## RushiMP

HardOCP is a huge forum, but lately it seems like its a more craigslist than discussion. The discussion threads have become weak and are easily hijacked by over opinionated, snide, and often irritating members. I find this forum to be much more engaging with real discussions and practical advice on how to tweak *my* hardware, the GTX Titan forum alone has been incredibly helpful. That and the embedded pictures and mobile web compatible forum structure has kept me here more than any other tech forum. The Hard definately still has great reviews and articles, I just do not visit the forums as much anymore.


----------



## BWG

Their forum hurts my eyes. Fix it WFeather!


----------



## Panther Al

Thought I would chime in:

Started folding this Sunday morning (11Aug13) just to see what I could do with my machine, but I think I got a slight case of the folding bug now.

Running GPU's at stock on air:



Now to see if I can do this 20/7 or do I have to wait till winter to save my AC unit (And the bills). We shall see.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Hi just started today though the fold button doesn't work when i press it is that normal?


----------



## Mitche01

Hello, Just started folding today and have signed up for the August Foldathon.

Folding rig for 24/7
3700+ s939 with Zalmann 9500 AM2
256Mb MSI 8600GTS with passive heatsink
2Gb DDR400
Foxconn 6150 Motherboard
Corsair CX430v2
None branded Case

Temps dont go over 80c on the GPU and 42c on the CPU after 10hours of folding.

Thinking of upgrading to X2 athlon 4200 or 3800 most likely and adding in a PCI GT610.

Anyway, Hello everyone!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Hello, Just started folding today and have signed up for the August Foldathon.
> 
> Folding rig for 24/7
> 3700+ s939 with Zalmann 9500 AM2
> 256Mb MSI 8600GTS with passive heatsink
> 2Gb DDR400
> Foxconn 6150 Motherboard
> Corsair CX430v2
> None branded Case
> 
> Temps dont go over 80c on the GPU and 42c on the CPU after 10hours of folding.
> 
> Thinking of upgrading to X2 athlon 4200 or 3800 most likely and adding in a PCI GT610.
> 
> Anyway, Hello everyone!


Welcome to folding, Mitche01! Are you interested in folding in the Team Comp in that 680? If so, the (currently) FIRST PLACE MISFITS team needs an nVidia folder! I sent you a pm, let me know and we'll go from there. Thanks, and welcome again!


----------



## Mitche01

Hi sstnt,

I have replied. I am afraid I am not planning on using my 680 or the rig that it is in for folding. I am just making use of a rig that was sitting doing nothing.

As I said - if you want a handicap then you can use my 8600GTS!


----------



## Ehpik

Hey, everyone. Well, I'm new to folding. Always wanted to do it and finally decided to start today. I put OCN as my Team and am currently folding and will do so frequently.


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Hey, everyone. Well, I'm new to folding. Always wanted to do it and finally decided to start today. I put OCN as my Team and am currently folding and will do so frequently.


Welcome!!


----------



## Panther Al

Just out of curiousity, Why no Titans in team folding? If I am reading the team rules and the like correctly?


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mitche01*
> 
> Hi sstnt,
> 
> I have replied. I am afraid I am not planning on using my 680 or the rig that it is in for folding. I am just making use of a rig that was sitting doing nothing.
> 
> As I said - if you want a handicap then you can use my 8600GTS!


Ha..thanks, but no thanks Mitche01! ;-)

But if you change your mind, pm me. You're missing 75k+ ppd off that 680!


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> Ha..thanks, but no thanks Mitche01! ;-)
> 
> But if you change your mind, pm me. You're missing 75k+ ppd off that 680!


Just curious but how would my GTX 760 perform


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> Hey, everyone. Well, I'm new to folding. Always wanted to do it and finally decided to start today. I put OCN as my Team and am currently folding and will do so frequently.


Hello Ehpik! Welcome to folding!

Are you folding on that 770 right now? If so, and if you are interested in folding in the Team Comp, pm me and let me know. MISFITS (1st in CAT 1 right now) is looking for an nVidia folder...need someone with a 680, 670, or 770 that can fold on it 20+ hours per day. You'd need to have a passkey just for the GPU. The TC is great fun, a competition within OCN.

Let me know if interested, and again welcome!


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Just curious but how would my GTX 760 perform


Thinking 53k ppd or so...about 1/2 what a 780 will make. That's folding 24x7, and not losing cycles to the cpu. You can fold both CPU and GPU in a system, but they'll both lose some ppd. Still better than either alone, but not as much as each folding seperately.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Just out of curiousity, Why no Titans in team folding? If I am reading the team rules and the like correctly?


I think the discussion for the team comp was that there aren't enough folders with them yet, and they give such an advantage to the team that has one that it wouldn't be a competition anymore. If there are enough out there for each team to have someone with one, then I think they would reconsider. You can certainly fold on it, just not for a TC team yet.

But BWG or anubis1173 can provide more details.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> Thinking 53k ppd or so...about 1/2 what a 780 will make. That's folding 24x7, and not losing cycles to the cpu. You can fold both CPU and GPU in a system, but they'll both lose some ppd. Still better than either alone, but not as much as each folding seperately.


Well it's less than half the price so it makes sense and also I get more PPD by doing it on CPU or GPU only or by using them both also can I make another user on my PC so one folds using GPU only and the other with CPU only it would be bad ass


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Well it's less than half the price so it makes sense and also I get more PPD by doing it on CPU or GPU only or by using them both also can I make another user on my PC so one folds using GPU only and the other with CPU only it would be bad ass


You can add both SMP and GPU in the folding client and fold on both, on the same user name and passkey. I'd do that, fold on both and use HFM and get a total ppd, and then fold for a while on GPU only and get a ppd, then on SMP only and get a ppd. Then you'll have a good idea what each gets individually, and also what they get when both folding at the same time. Normally, both folding will get more total ppd for you. Watch your overclocks as well.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> You can add both SMP and GPU in the folding client and fold on both, on the same user name and passkey. I'd do that, fold on both and use HFM and get a total ppd, and then fold for a while on GPU only and get a ppd, then on SMP only and get a ppd. Then you'll have a good idea what each gets individually, and also what they get when both folding at the same time. Normally, both folding will get more total ppd for you. Watch your overclocks as well.


How can I add GPU client?


----------



## sstnt

On your folding client click on Configure, then on Slots tab, then Add (at the bottom) and then click the Radio button on the right for CPU. If it's your main or only card, you won't have to change anything else. Then click OK and then Save. It should start right up and download a work unit.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> On your folding client click on Configure, then on Slots tab, then Add (at the bottom) and then click the Radio button on the right for CPU. If it's your main or only card, you won't have to change anything else. Then click OK and then Save. It should start right up and download a work unit.


Oh that helps thanks +rep


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Hey fellow folders... I'm currently looking for a new team (I think). I don't have huge points to bring to the team but I'm just looking for an active and productive team environment to join (maybe  ).

The team that I am on now seems to be dying and I'd like to join a team that is active and alive. My current team used to be pretty active and some of us tried to make it interesting and engaging but our folding forum hasn't had a post for almost 2 months now. There is only so much a couple of us can do. Our active folding number is dropping daily and our points are the lowest that I've ever seen.

I hate to leave but it doesn't seem that most care about the current folders or any that happen to join. I understand that folding is folding and any WU's completed are good but there needs to be some kind of community I feel. Without the team folders being active in the forums (helping new folders, posting new info, bragging  , etc) it pretty much feels empty and almost pointless to me.

I've looked at joining EVGA and [H]ard but it seems these teams are anchored by folders running 2 or 3 (or more) bigadv rigs and then just sitting back say "hey guy, look at me with my million points a day". They seem to be no help to anyone having problems like "regular" folders do.

Anyway, just wondering if this would be a good place to move to.


----------



## sstnt

Hi, BigDaddyBleeder! This forum and team is an EXCELLENT place to move your folding! Not only do we have external competition with other folding teams (Chimp Challenge), but internally we have a month foldathon and we even have a Team Competition within the team.

Bringing me to my other point... if you happen to move over to OCN and you are folding on that 670 at least 20 hrs per day, MISFITS would love to consider your addition as our nVidia folder. Pm me and we can talk!

sstnt


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Man I'd like to join a team I'm folding with my 3570k and my GTX 760


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ABD EL HAMEED*
> 
> Man I'd like to join a team I'm folding with my 3570k and my GTX 760


If you're interested and can fold 20+ hrs a day on your 760, pm me ABD EL HAMEED...we need a reliable nVidia folder right way and your 760 should provide more points than my 580. You will need to either just fold on your 760, or run 2 installations of your folding client, one for the GPU and one for the CPU. That's because you'll have to have a passkey that ONLY the GPU folds on for the Team Comp, and you can only enter 1 passkey into the client. If you want to fold on both, you'll need to get a 2nd passkey and pm it to me.


----------



## ABD EL HAMEED

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> If you're interested and can fold 20+ hrs a day on your 760, pm me ABD EL HAMEED...we need a reliable nVidia folder right way and your 760 should provide more points than my 580. You will need to either just fold on your 760, or run 2 installations of your folding client, one for the GPU and one for the CPU. That's because you'll have to have a passkey that ONLY the GPU folds on for the Team Comp, and you can only enter 1 passkey into the client. If you want to fold on both, you'll need to get a 2nd passkey and pm it to me.


OK started yesterday once I'm done with the 50k points I'll PM you


----------



## Panther Al

Woowoo! Come home from work and find I hit a million and then some whilst away. Now all we need is a category for us Titan owners.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Panther Al*
> 
> Woowoo! Come home from work and find I hit a million and then some whilst away. Now all we need is a category for us Titan owners.


It's called Division Three.







Roll your mouse over the guy in the first catagory. You will see what he is folding with and click on the name for stats.

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=3


----------



## Panther Al

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> It's called Division Three.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Roll your mouse over the guy in the first catagory. You will see what he is folding with and click on the name for stats.
> 
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=3


Might wander over that way come winter - have to see what my use pattern is and if I can do 20/7 or not. But it is quite tempting.


----------



## Ehpik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> Hello Ehpik! Welcome to folding!
> 
> Are you folding on that 770 right now? If so, and if you are interested in folding in the Team Comp, pm me and let me know. MISFITS (1st in CAT 1 right now) is looking for an nVidia folder...need someone with a 680, 670, or 770 that can fold on it 20+ hours per day. You'd need to have a passkey just for the GPU. The TC is great fun, a competition within OCN.
> 
> Let me know if interested, and again welcome!


I don't know if I'd be able to fold 20/7. The only times I fold are when I'm home or sleeping, but normally shut down (power off the whole house, actually) while I'm at work or out shopping.


----------



## sstnt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ehpik*
> 
> I don't know if I'd be able to fold 20/7. The only times I fold are when I'm home or sleeping, but normally shut down (power off the whole house, actually) while I'm at work or out shopping.


That's understandable, Ehpik. We'll keep looking. And again, welcome to folding!


----------



## BigDaddyBleeder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sstnt*
> 
> Hi, BigDaddyBleeder! This forum and team is an EXCELLENT place to move your folding! Not only do we have external competition with other folding teams (Chimp Challenge), but internally we have a month foldathon and we even have a Team Competition within the team.
> 
> Bringing me to my other point... if you happen to move over to OCN and you are folding on that 670 at least 20 hrs per day, MISFITS would love to consider your addition as our nVidia folder. Pm me and we can talk!
> 
> sstnt


Yes, I see that the forums are very active and I like the idea of the competitions. Much, much better than my current team.

Thank you for the invite to your team but I've reworked my hardware and my folding box is now a 2600K and an HD 7870 XT. Working to get to a milestone on my current team and then I think I'll move my points over here.









Looking forward to being part of this [email protected] community.


----------



## Msguided

Hi everyone,

I stumbled across the folding thread a while ago and started folding last month. Just got my postbit too







Looking forward to helping out and participating in some of the competitions. My try to fold as much as possible when not at home or asleep since aside from that I use my pc for everything else I need.

Glad to be a part of the OCN team


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Msguided*
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I stumbled across the folding thread a while ago and started folding last month. Just got my postbit too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking forward to helping out and participating in some of the competitions. My try to fold as much as possible when not at home or asleep since aside from that I use my pc for everything else I need.
> 
> Glad to be a part of the OCN team


Welcome.
Also check out the monthly foldathon, you need only sign up once. Check out the details

http://www.overclock.net/t/1457330/january-2014-foldathon-20th-22nd-help-kick-off-2014


----------



## BWG

zodac still owns a thread?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> zodac still owns a thread?


Shocking isn't it?


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWG*
> 
> zodac still owns a thread?


I keep the best ones for myself.


----------



## Slink3Slyde

Hello everyone

Just started folding a month ago or so, joined the team then. I was away over Xmas but hope to be in for the foldathons as much as I can in the future, very much part time the rest of the time but if i'm at my P.C and not gaming its on full. Keep getting 15's on my GPU only had one 17 so far so hopefully my points will go up a bit faster when I get a run of them.

Anyway I'm aiming for a million gradually, I'd love to join a team but until next year at least my circumstances aren't going to allow me to go 24/7. Hope to build a dedicated box in the future. Anyway for now I just do what I can, it's strangely addictive considering I don't actually have to do very much









Cheers!


----------



## BWG

Welcome to the team. Glad to have you here.


----------



## dirtyblacksocks

Hey folks, here are my system specs:

http://gyazo.com/db8a8c689d0a567e6788b4c0ad4fe0eb

Figured I'd start folding since my system is mainly used for browsing and I haven't had much time to game lately - so there is a ton of free GPU and CPU usage.

I'm having some issues with getting started up - I'll open a secondary thread for that, but if you guys could hop over there and give me a hand getting started it would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dirtyblacksocks*
> 
> Hey folks, here are my system specs:
> 
> http://gyazo.com/db8a8c689d0a567e6788b4c0ad4fe0eb
> 
> Figured I'd start folding since my system is mainly used for browsing and I haven't had much time to game lately - so there is a ton of free GPU and CPU usage.
> 
> I'm having some issues with getting started up - I'll open a secondary thread for that, but if you guys could hop over there and give me a hand getting started it would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi there, welcome to the ocn [email protected] team.

I would start with this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/1340606/guide-simple-v7-guide-for-windows-gpu-cpu/

It's pretty straight forward, and uses the v7 client, which is what you would want.

If you do run into any specific questions, feel free to get a thread going, and we will try to assist.

Thanks!


----------



## solidshark91493

Hey guys, Im not NEW to folding, but I got a new processor and I wanted to see what it could do, but when I tried to open it it wont open and goes to a busted stanford page. so I re-downloaded it, Installed it. And now it keeps opening up google chrome and not its own program.. what is goin on here?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Hey guys, Im not NEW to folding, but I got a new processor and I wanted to see what it could do, but when I tried to open it it wont open and goes to a busted stanford page. so I re-downloaded it, Installed it. And now it keeps opening up google chrome and not its own program.. what is goin on here?


The latest v7 client, v7.3.6, opens up a WebGUI by default. You should still see a [email protected] icon in the System Tray, from there you can open up 'Advanced Control', or FAHControl, which is probably more what you are used to.


----------



## solidshark91493

That makes sense but I have to open up a cmd type window to get the icon to appear, I click advanced control and nothing happens.. :/


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> That makes sense but I have to open up a cmd type window to get the icon to appear, I click advanced control and nothing happens.. :/


Hmm, that sounds odd. I'm not sure, never heard of that one. Maybe do a full uninstall, deleting the data dir, and reinstall? Or did you try that already?


----------



## solidshark91493

I can sure try it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> I can sure try it.


The data dir is located in your user folder by default. For ex, mine is:

C:\Users\John\AppData\Roaming\FAHClient


----------



## solidshark91493

Alright I guess it worked.. Hm. Any idea on how I can optimize it so it wont fry my gpu. I set it on max and it took my 280 up to 75 and climbing. And honestly Idk what im looking at, if its good or bad or anything like that.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> 
> Alright I guess it worked.. Hm. Any idea on how I can optimize it so it wont fry my gpu. I set it on max and it took my 280 up to 75 and climbing. And honestly Idk what im looking at, if its good or bad or anything like that.


For GPUs it's either on, or off. Your GPU utilization should probably be around 95%+ when folding. I guess the only way to make it run cooler would be to crank up your fan with a program like MSI Afterburner.


----------



## solidshark91493

Well it seems i have a problem, I think the pwm cable for my fan has come loose.. Plus, I hear a bad squeal Im sure is one of those fans.. >.>

Here is the stats so far. decent?


----------



## OcN13

Looks good to me. You can also always add the advanced flag for your cpu and beta flag or advanced for your gpu. That will utilize your hardware a bit more.


----------



## solidshark91493

Any idea how one does that? I havent done a whole lot.. I just checked between my ps3 and my old system specs I only accounted for a measly 18K points..

And the viewer only shows the map view, it isnt actully showing the simulation, I like watching it and im not sure how to turn it on, the help button says its "5" but I pressed the normal and num 5 and nothing happened. :|


----------



## OcN13

@solidshark

Watching it is cool but it also slows down the calculations.

Points are nice in the fact they make you want more but on the flip side you can get bummed if you are not getting a lot relative to other people. So don't worry too much about the points. After all you are a valuable contributor helping out science.









As far as adding the flags it is pretty simple. http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide/0_100#post_12918163

That is a bit older so it won't look exactly like that since you have a newer client. If you can't figure it out let me know and I will tell you step by step when I get home.

Also do you have a passkey set up? You need that to get your QRB or quick return bonus. Will give ya a few extra points.

Sorry I am just now responding I have been busy and well forgot


----------



## solidshark91493

I just want to show the animation to my gf really. And I think I figured out the flags, however all day my gpu is sitting on download doing nothing. its "failed" 17 times. and idk what to do now.
And yeah Ive had a passkey for a long time haha.


----------



## arvidab

The failed units can be a sign of bad OC. Or did they fail right off the bat?


----------



## solidshark91493

Was working, then just decided to NOT for most of a day, I paused it for a few hours then it worked again.


----------



## OcN13

So when they failed was that with an o/c or was your card stock?

If o/c it shows instability for that o/c for [email protected] I have had o/c's pass all other tests then fail with [email protected] I forget the user who said it but: "Sure it's stable but can it fold"


----------



## solidshark91493

I honestly dont know.. it was fine all day. so I dont think thats it, I dont like doing it anyway because it just slows my pc down to where I cant use it and it lowers my estimated ppd for some reason..


----------



## dirtyblacksocks

Just a heads up that my computer is happily folding again - but gets extremely laggy if I have it on full and browse, even pulldown menu's on websites like this forum won't pull down without extreme lag on the actual monitor. I have no idea if that's on the processor end, or just the effect of a loss of frame rate due to the GPU going at full blast. So I'm leaving everything paused if I'm working on the computer - and folding when I'm away.

Averaging well over 30k PPD.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> So when they failed was that with an o/c or was your card stock?
> 
> If o/c it shows instability for that o/c for [email protected] I have had o/c's pass all other tests then fail with [email protected] I forget the user who said it but: "Sure it's stable but can it fold"


Huh-Hum









Yeah [email protected] and trying to do things on your PC don't mix well. Especially if your folding 8900's, that uses CPU Cycles with the GPU.


----------



## arvidab

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OcN13*
> 
> So when they failed was that with an o/c or was your card stock?
> 
> If o/c it shows instability for that o/c for [email protected] I have had o/c's pass all other tests then fail with [email protected] I forget the user who said it but: "Sure it's stable but can it fold"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh-Hum
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah [email protected] and trying to do things on your PC don't mix well. Especially if your folding 8900's, that uses CPU Cycles with the GPU.
Click to expand...

Depends entirely on your setup though, I don't experience any lag whatsoever doing light tasks such as browsing, watching videos etc. while my 780Ti folds.

There have been times when certain drivers have made using the computer while GPU-folding nearly impossible, that was maybe a year, year and a half ago though. I have also experienced differnces between Linux and Win in this regard, where Win would be slightly better. Also different cards matter.

I personally have never experiencing any lag or similar folding on the CPU, be it Windows, Linux or a VM. Though basically I have never had anything worse than a AMD Thuban folding, so I've had quite a headroom for normal stuff. The reason CPU handles this better than GPU is because CPU can quicker stop what they're doing if something with a higher priority comes and wants some CPU-cycles, iirc this is called interrups. GPU lacks this feature (or it's way less refined) and as a result processes that need the GPU needs to wait longer, creating lag. Someome with deeper knowledge might explain this better.

@dirtyblacksocks, you can try and disables hardware acceleration for your browser, later version of at least Firefox and Chrome have this enabled by default. On Firefox it's found under the advanced tab of config, I beleive. For Chrome, I don't know, but it be doable there too.


----------



## OcN13

@ dirtyblacksocks

If you are experiencing lag you can just pause the gpu. Browsing or doing w/e is fine with the cpu crunching as explained above. Then when done turn that gpu back on!









@ solidshark

It could fold for days before it fails a work unit. So run it at stock to see. As far as the lag see above. Also yes it will lower ppd if you are using the computer while it's folding b/c using the computer steals cycles/resources that other wise would go to folding.


----------



## solidshark91493

Even if im not using my pc, Using the gpu makes my ppd lower. I was debating not using it.


----------



## OcN13

O ok. yea didn't look at your cpu till now. Gpus take usually 1 core to fold on and that's why it is lowering your ppd.


----------



## 15goudreau

Hey guys!

I just upgraded my computer's WCing loop and stuff so I decided it was time to start folding. I think I am contributing to OCNs team but it's hard to tell. Anyways just saying hi and I'm happy to be helping out!


----------



## arvidab

Welcome to the team!

If this is you, you have setup things correctly.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *15goudreau*
> 
> Hey guys!
> 
> I just upgraded my computer's WCing loop and stuff so I decided it was time to start folding. I think I am contributing to OCNs team but it's hard to tell. Anyways just saying hi and I'm happy to be helping out!


Welcome.
Looks like you are in spot #317

You can check your stats every 3 hrs at this site:
http://kakaostats.com/mrt.php?col=3&offset=251&t=37726&quarterYear=20141


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arvidab*
> 
> Welcome to the team!
> 
> If this is you, you have setup things correctly.


Yup that's me!

After I posted that, I looked more into it and found that link as well







glad to be apart of the team!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome.
> Looks like you are in spot #317
> 
> You can check your stats every 3 hrs at this site:
> http://kakaostats.com/mrt.php?col=3&offset=251&t=37726&quarterYear=20141


Hey thanks! Awesome, I'll be sure to check that website every now and then


----------



## DudeJacobson

Just wanted to say hi, just started folding yesterday.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DudeJacobson*
> 
> Just wanted to say hi, just started folding yesterday.










Hi there, welcome to the team!


----------



## solidshark91493

Whats the difference between these and what do they mean?
base credit
estimated credit
estiimated ppd
estimated tpf

Because I keep getting wu's that take two and three days to complete and it says im getting about 6K ppd but I only got about 3K over the three day period when it finished.


----------



## DudeJacobson

thanks for the welcome and I second solidsharks questions as I have no idea what any of those are.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Whats the difference between these and what do they mean?
> base credit
> estimated credit
> estiimated ppd
> estimated tpf
> 
> Because I keep getting wu's that take two and three days to complete and it says im getting about 6K ppd but I only got about 3K over the three day period when it finished.


The Work Units have what is called Quick Return Bonus, or QRB, so they will have a base credit of X points, then depending on quickly you complete and upload it, that will be the credit, which is represented by the estimated credit. Estimated PPD is points per day, so basically how many points you would get in 24 hours if you kept the same pace on that same WU. Estimated TPF is Time Per Frame, there are 100 frames in each WU, so each percent completed is a frame completed, the TPF will give you an estimate of the PPD.

HFM.net is a program for more accurately monitoring all of those numbers, here is mine right now:



That shows you the WU, the estimated PPD, the TPF, and the estimated credit. I have it set to calculate the estimates based upon All Frames, and by the Download time of the WU.

Within HFM.net there is also a Work Unit history browser that you can use to check out your WUs you've completed:



There is also a point calculator in it, which may help visually explain what is going on, I used a p8900 for example:


----------



## solidshark91493

Ok this is good, but the thing is, My estimated credit I believe.. said 14K points. but I got three. So Is it just that it took my computer too long? :/ I want to inrease the ppd but Im not sure if OC'ing my processor will help all that much.
Should I get hfm too?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Ok this is good, but the thing is, My estimated credit I believe.. said 14K points. but I got three. So Is it just that it took my computer too long? :/ I want to inrease the ppd but Im not sure if OC'ing my processor will help all that much.
> Should I get hfm too?


You won't be eligible for bonus points until you have completed 10 Work Units on your passkey, after those 10 are complete you will start to see bonus points.

I like HFM, its not required by no means, but it is far more accurate at tracking and monitoring your client's performance than the built in FAHControl / Advanced Control view.

I made a quick guide for using HFM here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1426334/guide-hfm-net-guide-for-use-with-dropbox-and-f-h-v7/

I'm going to update it to include publishing to FTP as well. Both dropbox, and FTP are completely optional, sometimes people like to monitor their progress from the web.

[edit]

Are you using a passkey?


----------



## solidshark91493

Yes I have a passkey and about 90 WU's on it. :| Ive done at least ten since I started folding again.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solidshark91493*
> 
> Yes I have a passkey and about 90 WU's on it. :| Ive done at least ten since I started folding again.


Then you should be getting bonus on the WUs you complete, unless you are completing them after the deadline (which I doubt, because the deadline is usually pretty far).


----------



## solidshark91493

Well heres my current.


I was looking on hfm, and it says my processor has failed a bunch of wu's. What do I do about it? its probly why my points are so low..


----------



## arvidab

@solidshark91493, HFM counts pauses as failed units, so if you pause a slot the failed unit count will go up. It's a bit annoying but there is nothing you can do about that unfortunately.

About the points, sometimes even if you fail a unit you can get partial credit for it. It's usually something very low, way below even base points. Look under the _Log_-tab to see if you are indeed failing units.


----------



## solidshark91493

Is there a way I can send a copy of it or maybe upload it here. Because I see the 14K unit but im not sure why I didnt get the points exactly.
And I dont want to add the ten miles of text here.


----------



## waynex

Not a new folder but I've been away from folding for a few years and just started it back up today for team Overclock.net! I wont be able to contribute very much but every bit helps.


----------



## 15goudreau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *waynex*
> 
> Not a new folder but I've been away from folding for a few years and just started it back up today for team Overclock.net! I wont be able to contribute very much but every bit helps.


Welcome back!


----------



## Tonu

Started folding for OCN a few weeks ago, so it's about time I said hi. Hi!


----------



## dman811

Have you thought about joining the Team Competition?


----------



## Tonu

I've thought about it, but haven't looked into it yet. What sort of specs are teams looking for? The Folder rig runs 24/7 and I'll probably have mine going for the monthly foldathon.


----------



## dman811

I'll take it to a PM so I don't crowd the thread.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Not really a new folder (crunched my first WU back in 2003), but somehow totally missed this thread. It's kind of scary to compare scores with some of my first teams and how I was getting around 100 points per work unit, and nowadays it isn't unheard of to get the total scores I got in some of the teams I folded for the longest... In a day or two.

On the flipside, this'll make BWG happy - my spouse is pushing for me to get additional cards as soon as we can afford such (and quite possibly ressurecting Hellsbane with a better graphics card), so for joining Team Competitions I might be looking at the 3-4 month away mark for joining (instead of 7-9). ^_^


----------



## dman811

Congrats WhiteWulfe


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Started folding for OCN a few days ago, been folding on and off for another team previously though


----------



## dman811

Good to have you M.E. I am sure you will be gaining rank fairly fast with that 780 Ti of yours.


----------



## Magical Eskimo

Yeah it's been going pretty well. PPD is varying drastically a lot, not sure why. I'm not very well versed in all the finer details of folding, all I've done so far is set cpu to 3 cores and add the beta client type to the gpu.
Sometimes it'll run at like 220k ppd, but sometimes like right now it's at only 128k ppd. I'll work it out eventually


----------



## dman811

That is most likely because you are folding different units or in the case of p9401, different runs of the same unit.


----------



## sLowEnd

Upon some reflection, my computer isn't doing anything most of the time and I currently have free electricity, so I will be folding on my i5 4200M & GTX760m.
The last time I've folded was 2 years ago.


----------



## Mitche01

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sLowEnd*
> 
> Upon some reflection, my computer isn't doing anything most of the time and I currently have free electricity, so I will be folding on my i5 4200M & GTX760m.
> The last time I've folded was 2 years ago.


Welcome back to the fold SlowEnd...


----------



## PurdueBoy

You guys might like this, I've just realized that at my old place of work I installed FAH on 2 of the crappy $200 mini towers that I used and apparently they've been running ever since, that was probably 3 or more years ago and this point. I just checked my stats today and have over a million points and they are still working to this day ^^


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PurdueBoy*
> 
> You guys might like this, I've just realized that at my old place of work I installed FAH on 2 of the crappy $200 mini towers that I used and apparently they've been running ever since, that was probably 3 or more years ago and this point. I just checked my stats today and have over a million points and they are still working to this day ^^


Awesome. Haha.


----------



## MaKe OuT

Hello. got my new HW up and stable (ish







) so starting this folding thing (brand new to me). Setup the smp client and HFM but decided not to use tray it for now. I also have this set to manually fire up instead of auto on boot up. Other than that, any tweaks you guys suggest that are universally "good" for everyone? Thanks, and looking forward to folding. Maybe even join a team. Maybe even setup my backup dual core rig to fold.


----------



## NixZiZ

Hello. I've folded for a while now, and I have ~ 10 Million points to my name around other teams, but I decided to put my folding might to somewhere I am active on. I am considering dropping mining for a while as the difficulties are crazy high, and perhaps just folding on my 290. I also have a 650ti I'll put on the team once I re-build one of the computers I have sitting around, lol.

I think I've been folding here for a couple days now. I get 75 000 PPD on my 3 dual l5520 servers (one is running a CPU-intensive server so I cannot fold on it







)

So... wooo!


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaKe OuT*
> 
> Hello. got my new HW up and stable (ish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) so starting this folding thing (brand new to me). Setup the smp client and HFM but decided not to use tray it for now. I also have this set to manually fire up instead of auto on boot up. Other than that, any tweaks you guys suggest that are universally "good" for everyone? Thanks, and looking forward to folding. Maybe even join a team. Maybe even setup my backup dual core rig to fold.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Hello. I've folded for a while now, and I have ~ 10 Million points to my name around other teams, but I decided to put my folding might to somewhere I am active on. I am considering dropping mining for a while as the difficulties are crazy high, and perhaps just folding on my 290. I also have a 650ti I'll put on the team once I re-build one of the computers I have sitting around, lol.
> 
> I think I've been folding here for a couple days now. I get 75 000 PPD on my 3 dual l5520 servers (one is running a CPU-intensive server so I cannot fold on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So... wooo!


Welcome to the team, MaKe OuT and NixZiZ! Ever little bit helps.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NixZiZ*
> 
> Hello. I've folded for a while now, and I have ~ 10 Million points to my name around other teams, but I decided to put my folding might to somewhere I am active on. I am considering dropping mining for a while as the difficulties are crazy high, and perhaps just folding on my 290. I also have a 650ti I'll put on the team once I re-build one of the computers I have sitting around, lol.
> 
> I think I've been folding here for a couple days now. I get 75 000 PPD on my 3 dual l5520 servers (one is running a CPU-intensive server so I cannot fold on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> So... wooo!


Once you get that 650 Ti in a running rig PM me. Might have something to talk to you about.


----------



## NixZiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Once you get that 650 Ti in a running rig PM me. Might have something to talk to you about.


Will do! I'm actually going to add my 290 also for a while, when mining is not too profitable I'll fold instead lol.

I'm setting up the 650ti now, so stay tuned


----------



## dman811

OK cool, just keep me apprised of the situation.


----------



## j4k3nqc

I've started folding thursday. Already got 300k points on an i7 and 2 x GTX 770's. Will join the OCN team in the next few days/weeks as soon as my rig is up to go.

I was bench stressing it to make sure all components were ok.

I will probably make a build log on OCN in the upcoming days, I'm still waiting on a few parts like watercooling parts, case and acrylic tube for an awesome looking watercooling setup!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4k3nqc*
> 
> I've started folding thursday. Already got 300k points on an i7 and 2 x GTX 770's. Will join the OCN team in the next few days/weeks as soon as my rig is up to go.
> 
> I was bench stressing it to make sure all components were ok.
> 
> I will probably make a build log on OCN in the upcoming days, I'm still waiting on a few parts like watercooling parts, case and acrylic tube for an awesome looking watercooling setup!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!


Welcome to OCN! When you day joining the team, do you mean our particular team as a whole, or are you interested in team competitions as well?

If interested in team competitions as well, I do believe several teams are looking for i7 folders, and I'm fairly certain Brass Bottom Boys still needs an nvidia folder (unless someone has contacted repo_man).


----------



## j4k3nqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Welcome to OCN! When you day joining the team, do you mean our particular team as a whole, or are you interested in tram competitions as well?
> 
> If interested in team competitions as well, I do believe several teams are looking for i7 folders, and I'm fairly certain Brass Bottom Boys still needs an nvidia folder (unless someone has contacted repo_man).


Hmm I may be interested in such a cause! I need more information about team competition because I'm new to all of this.

I f you can help me or direct me to an existing thread I would be grateful.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4k3nqc*
> 
> Hmm I may be interested in such a cause! I need more information about team competition because I'm new to all of this.
> 
> I f you can help me or direct me to an existing thread I would be grateful.


I would link to the info threads but I'm currently on my phone at the moment. If one of the other guys doesn't link it in the next few hours, I can definitely provide links when i get home from work in four hours or so.

The basic things with team competitions are that they require 20/7 folding on your rig - that is 20 hours a day, but only for the particular piece of hardware involved in the competition itself. There are presently 15 teams if I remember correctly (of which 13 are considered active).


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *j4k3nqc*
> 
> Hmm I may be interested in such a cause! I need more information about team competition because I'm new to all of this.
> I f you can help me or direct me to an existing thread I would be grateful.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I would link to the info threads but I'm currently on my phone at the moment. If one of the other guys doesn't link it in the next few hours, I can definitely provide links when i get home from work in four hours or so.
> 
> The basic things with team competitions are that they require 20/7 folding on your rig - that is 20 hours a day, but only for the particular piece of hardware involved in the competition itself. There are presently 15 teams if I remember correctly (of which 13 are considered active).


I'll grab the links for you.

EDIT: Here you go. That link contains all the information pertaining to the Team Competition. Currently teams that have open positions that your hardware is eligible in are Brass Bottom Boys (i7), Fluffy Pink Ninjas (2x770 for GPU-E), MLP Folding is Magic (1x770 for NVIDIA), and if you for some reason don't feel like joining a team until July, my team (Still in Beta) will need a temp replacement (1x770 in NVIDIA) for me while I move to North Carolina.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll grab the links for you.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. That link contains all the information pertaining to the Team Competition. Currently teams that have open positions that your hardware is eligible in are Brass Bottom Boys (i7), Fluffy Pink Ninjas (2x770 for GPU-E), MLP Folding is Magic (1x770 for NVIDIA), and if you for some reason don't feel like joining a team until July, my team (Still in Beta) will need a temp replacement (1x770 in NVIDIA) for me while I move to North Carolina.


Many thanks dman! I'm completely at a loss on my phone it seems! Did repo_man find a new nvidia folder? If so, that's great!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Many thanks dman! I'm completely at a loss on my phone it seems! Did repo_man find a new nvidia folder? If so, that's great!


No problem, I'm here to help.


----------



## kidrem

Greetings folders,

I have recently started folding for OCN and thought I should say hello.

I fold for my 5 year old daughter who is just about to finish 2+ years of chemotherapy for leukemia. Modern medicine (research from the 60's up to now) has literally saved her life and she is doing great. The experience of our journey has motivated me to contribute/give back in a few different ways and folding is one of them.

My first lesson with folding is how video cards do so much more work than CPUs, well, my CPU anyway (955). So I plan to get and run a second HD6850 to double my horsepower. And watercool it as the rest of my rig... fun stuff for me

kidrem


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidrem*
> 
> Greetings folders,
> 
> I have recently started folding for OCN and thought I should say hello.
> 
> I fold for my 5 year old daughter who is just about to finish 2+ years of chemotherapy for leukemia. Modern medicine (research from the 60's up to now) has literally saved her life and she is doing great. The experience of our journey has motivated me to contribute/give back in a few different ways and folding is one of them.
> 
> My first lesson with folding is how video cards do so much more work than CPUs, well, my CPU anyway (955). So I plan to get and run a second HD6850 to double my horsepower. And watercool it as the rest of my rig... fun stuff for me
> 
> kidrem


Welcome to folding, and WOW! Congrats to you and your daughter, that must be a very tough thing to deal with.

As far as folding goes, the HD6XXX isn't that great, I would recommend upgrading to even a HD7850/R9 270. The performance gain you will see will blow your mind.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I agree with what @dman811 said. My Sapphire HD 6850 1GB averaged around 7.4k PPD or so when it was paired with a Phenom II X4 955. Compare that to my current GTX 770 which (when it isn't too hot in my living room, grr) puts out 104.5k PPD or so when on appropriate drivers.


----------



## j4k3nqc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I'll grab the links for you.
> 
> EDIT: Here you go. That link contains all the information pertaining to the Team Competition. Currently teams that have open positions that your hardware is eligible in are Brass Bottom Boys (i7), Fluffy Pink Ninjas (2x770 for GPU-E), MLP Folding is Magic (1x770 for NVIDIA), and if you for some reason don't feel like joining a team until July, my team (Still in Beta) will need a temp replacement (1x770 in NVIDIA) for me while I move to North Carolina.


Thanks dman811,

I'll read those before I get my case from CaseLabs and I will check if I want to join [email protected] TC. I need to build that rig and I think it'll take a few weeks or so before it's good to go!

Thanks again.


----------



## kidrem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> I agree with what @dman811 said. My Sapphire HD 6850 1GB averaged around 7.4k PPD or so when it was paired with a Phenom II X4 955. Compare that to my current GTX 770 which (when it isn't too hot in my living room, grr) puts out 104.5k PPD or so when on appropriate drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome to folding, and WOW! Congrats to you and your daughter, that must be a very tough thing to deal with.
> 
> As far as folding goes, the HD6XXX isn't that great, I would recommend upgrading to even a HD7850/R9 270. The performance gain you will see will blow your mind.


Thanks, it has been a life changing event, even that seems an understatement.

Yeah, I'd like to run a higher end video card... I guess it comes down to what you can afford. Some day I'll be able to upgrade. Been looking at the R7 260x.


----------



## dman811

I'm fairly sure the 260X is in line with the 7790, so semi decent PPD, probably about 30-35K ish.


----------



## CptAsian

I started folding on Sunday and have completed four WU's by now. I'm up to about 35K points (not getting bonus points for the first 10 WU's kinda sucks), but I'm making progress. I run the CPU while I'm at school and during the day when I'm home, and the GPU's when I'm at home. I just let the whole thing rest at night. And of course, I pause for gaming. Is that a good strategy? And correct me if I'm wrong in anything I say because I'm completely new to folding. I just thought I might as well put my computer to use.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Nothing wrong at all with doing such in my opinion! While some of us will fold a good amount (team competitions require 20 hours a day), there are a number of people who run a dedicated folding rig that is only turned off when larger maintenance is required. Turning folding off when gaming is usually a recommended idea, as most games tend to get finicky about sharing resources with the [email protected] client. ^_^


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I started folding on Sunday and have completed four WU's by now. I'm up to about 35K points (not getting bonus points for the first 10 WU's kinda sucks), but I'm making progress. I run the CPU while I'm at school and during the day when I'm home, and the GPU's when I'm at home. I just let the whole thing rest at night. And of course, I pause for gaming. Is that a good strategy? And correct me if I'm wrong in anything I say because I'm completely new to folding. I just thought I might as well put my computer to use.


Welcome to the Fold CptAsian! First thing's first, I suggest you read a few little tid-bits of information including DownshiftArtist's guide to setting up [email protected] v7.4.4 with multiple GPU clients (that is if you plan on using v7.4.4) and what will soon become my guide on how to add flags on items you fold, for right now, it is just a post in the May Foldathon thread. If you plan to use HFM (a much more accurate tool that allows you to view your PPD) you will need [email protected] v7.3.6 (download link can be found in my sig) and also the download for HFM. If you want to have an automatically generated HFM site, I find it easiest to setup with Dropbox, but unless you have a grandfathered in account that has a public folder or a pro account (one you pay for), then it would be less hassle to set it up with an FTP and a free hosting site. Any questions, feel free to post a thread asking them (I view every thread in the folding section even if I don't respond to all of them) or you can PM me as well.


----------



## APhamX

I saw interest in folding back in the 7th-8th grade when I saw it with my PS3 (Still was sporting my good ol' pentium 4 custom desktop back then). However I finally am able to contribute something to the community with the horsepower I have in my rig. Thanks to a post of foldathon on the front page of OCN and @dman811 I was able to get my rig up and folding. My friend was recently diagnosed with leukemia, so seeing projects like 13000 and 13001 is welcoming as I know I'm contributing to cancer research.

I'm running 2x 7950s and a 4770k (200k + PPD) and I hope to contribute more in the future when I have the spare money for motherboards to support my other graphics cards sitting around.


----------



## hertz9753

dman is like a sponge and that is a good thing.









Welcome to all of you new folders.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> dman is like a sponge and that is a good thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to all of you new folders.


I do absorb information.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I started folding on Sunday and have completed four WU's by now. I'm up to about 35K points (not getting bonus points for the first 10 WU's kinda sucks), but I'm making progress. I run the CPU while I'm at school and during the day when I'm home, and the GPU's when I'm at home. I just let the whole thing rest at night. And of course, I pause for gaming. Is that a good strategy? And correct me if I'm wrong in anything I say because I'm completely new to folding. I just thought I might as well put my computer to use.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kidrem*
> 
> Thanks, it has been a life changing event, even that seems an understatement.
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to run a higher end video card... I guess it comes down to what you can afford. Some day I'll be able to upgrade. Been looking at the R7 260x.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *APhamX*
> 
> I saw interest in folding back in the 7th-8th grade when I saw it with my PS3 (Still was sporting my good ol' pentium 4 custom desktop back then). However I finally am able to contribute something to the community with the horsepower I have in my rig. Thanks to a post of foldathon on the front page of OCN and @dman811 I was able to get my rig up and folding. My friend was recently diagnosed with leukemia, so seeing projects like 13000 and 13001 is welcoming as I know I'm contributing to cancer research.
> 
> I'm running 2x 7950s and a 4770k (200k + PPD) and I hope to contribute more in the future when I have the spare money for motherboards to support my other graphics cards sitting around.


Welcome All:
We also have a little competition here Red vs Green for one week during the month. Team Red could use some good folders. You only need to sign up once.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1462254/official-team-red-vs-team-green-monthly-folding-event


----------



## dman811

The thing is, Green is obviously the better team


----------



## CptAsian

Sweet, thanks for the responses guys.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome to the Fold CptAsian! First thing's first, I suggest you read a few little tid-bits of information including DownshiftArtist's guide to setting up [email protected] v7.4.4 with multiple GPU clients (that is if you plan on using v7.4.4) and what will soon become my guide on how to add flags on items you fold, for right now, it is just a post in the May Foldathon thread. If you plan to use HFM (a much more accurate tool that allows you to view your PPD) you will need [email protected] v7.3.6 (download link can be found in my sig) and also the download for HFM. If you want to have an automatically generated HFM site, I find it easiest to setup with Dropbox, but unless you have a grandfathered in account that has a public folder or a pro account (one you pay for), then it would be less hassle to set it up with an FTP and a free hosting site. Any questions, feel free to post a thread asking them (I view every thread in the folding section even if I don't respond to all of them) or you can PM me as well.


I already got 7.4.4, and I think my GPU's have been set up already (I'm able to run three projects at the same time, so I'm assuming it's working properly). I then installed HFM without knowing it wouldn't work, and figured that out a little while ago. I don't really need HFM, so I don't think I'll go back to 7.3.6. However, when HFM is back up and running, I'll probably use it. Thanks for the info!

And as a general statement, I don't think I'll be joining any competitions until I get settled. I might in the future.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I do absorb information.


Do you also make trucks squeaky clean? Nope, I'm not washing my work truck at all today








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The thing is, Green is obviously the better team


Totally, although at some point we should be... Sportsmanlike? I think that's the word... And let them get a few more folders. We can't always be the winners


----------



## dman811

I can wash and wax a show car like nobodies business, is that good enough?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

That's better than enough! ^_^ If I wax, I still just use the spray on stuff the DIY wand washes offer. Then again, it's a work truck, I can't get too fancy on it


----------



## jlhawn

I just started Folding last night. I was doing it years ago but stopped for some reason and can't remember why.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just started Folding last night. I was doing it years ago but stopped for some reason and can't remember why.


Welcome back to the Fold! If you need any help getting back into things feel free to ask.


----------



## NEvolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I just started Folding last night. I was doing it years ago but stopped for some reason and can't remember why.


Same here. Just started folding again for less than a week. Exciting


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEvolution*
> 
> Same here. Just started folding again for less than a week. Exciting


Welcome back to the Fold, if you need any help don't hesitate to post or PM me.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome back to the Fold! If you need any help getting back into things feel free to ask.


thank you.

where do I look to see how many units or projects my system has completed?
my system seems to be completing lots of them very fast.
I am using the latest folding program and I have a i7 970 6 core with a GTX 680 4gb vram gpu and 24 gigs of memory and 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's which the hdd's are 10.000 rpm velociraptors.
I am running the folding program on full setting on the slider under advanced control 24 hours a day.
my system has no problem doing it a full even when I am using it for my own programs.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you.
> 
> where do I look to see how many units or projects my system has completed?
> my system seems to be completing lots of them very fast.
> I am using the latest folding program and I have a i7 970 6 core with a GTX 680 4gb vram gpu and 24 gigs of memory and 2 ssd's and 2 hdd's which the hdd's are 10.000 rpm velociraptors.
> I am running the folding program on full setting on the slider under advanced control 24 hours a day.
> my system has no problem doing it a full even when I am using it for my own programs.


What is your folding username? I will find your stats for you once I know it. That's some pretty good hardware you have there, any chance you might be interested in joining the Team Competition? Most computers will handle folding just fine while doing pretty much anything (other than gaming and a few other things), I fold 24/7 and am normally watching a movie, browsing OCN/other sites (50+ tabs at a time), 3D modelling or doing Photoshop work and my computer can handle the workload like a champ.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What is your folding username? I will find your stats for you once I know it. That's some pretty good hardware you have there, any chance you might be interested in joining the Team Competition? Most computers will handle folding just fine while doing pretty much anything (other than gaming and a few other things), I fold 24/7 and am normally watching a movie, browsing OCN/other sites (50+ tabs at a time), 3D modelling or doing Photoshop work and my computer can handle the workload like a champ.


for user name it just shows my first name of Jay.

also I used to have 2 GTX 580's in sli and sold one but still have one, I used it with my GTX 680 for PhysX but not many games used it so it wasn't worth the extra heat so it's in it's box put away, can I use it with my GTX 680 for folding? I heard I could but am not sure.
I have a motherboard that runs 2 gpu's at x16 and I have a AX1200 psu, I also have a air conditioner in my home office that points at the front intake fans in my case so heat is no longer a problem. my gpu right now folding at 99% usage is at 63c and my hottest cpu core is 59c on air cooling.


----------



## Wheezo

If you don't mind the extra power and heat from the 580 then yeah throw it in. The v7 client is very easy to use with multiple GPUs, just make sure to set each slot with the proper "_GPU index_" value (0 for top slot, 1 for one below etc) and you should be up and running without much heartache.
Make sure to free up enough CPU cycles so the graphics cards run full tilt.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> If you don't mind the extra power and heat from the 580 then yeah throw it in. The v7 client is very easy to use with multiple GPUs, just make sure to set each slot with the proper "_GPU index_" value (0 for top slot, 1 for one below etc) and you should be up and running without much heartache.
> Make sure to free up enough CPU cycles so the graphics cards run full tilt.


great thank you.
I read a small post about setting the gpu slots a few months ago.
my current gpu runs at 99% usage folding.
I also have all my cpu cores unparked as my win 7 pro 64bit has the option under cpu power management as I changed the value in the registry to get that option.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for user name it just shows my first name of Jay.
> 
> also I used to have 2 GTX 580's in sli and sold one but still have one, I used it with my GTX 680 for PhysX but not many games used it so it wasn't worth the extra heat so it's in it's box put away, can I use it with my GTX 680 for folding? I heard I could but am not sure.
> I have a motherboard that runs 2 gpu's at x16 and I have a AX1200 psu, I also have a air conditioner in my home office that points at the front intake fans in my case so heat is no longer a problem. my gpu right now folding at 99% usage is at 63c and my hottest cpu core is 59c on air cooling.


Can I get a screenshot of your [email protected] window so I know if you and I are thinking of the same thing when I say folding username?

This is what mine looks like:


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> If you don't mind the extra power and heat from the 580 then yeah throw it in. The v7 client is very easy to use with multiple GPUs, just make sure to set each slot with the proper "_GPU index_" value (0 for top slot, 1 for one below etc) and you should be up and running without much heartache.
> Make sure to free up enough CPU cycles so the graphics cards run full tilt.


CPU cycles? Enlighten me.

Also, over 50K points! 60K actually. So I guess I just wait for my folding postbit?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> CPU cycles? Enlighten me.
> 
> Also, over 50K points! 60K actually. So I guess I just wait for my folding postbit?


Are you folding the 3570k and the 7990?

On your i5 it's called cores. You need dedicated cores for your GPU and you don't have any if your folding on both. If you had a single core card I would tell you to run cpu2.

For that beast I would delete your CPU folding slot and only run the 7990. You should be getting 200k plus ppd with that card.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Are you folding the 3570k and the 7990?
> 
> On your i5 it's called cores. You need dedicated cores for your GPU and you don't have any if your folding on both. If you had a single core card I would tell you to run cpu2.
> 
> For that beast I would delete your CPU folding slot and only run the 7990. You should be getting 200k plus ppd with that card.


I run just the CPU from about 7 AM to 10 or 11 PM, and the 7990 when I'm home from school, so that's 4 to 10 or 11. I let the whole thing rest overnight. Are you saying the 3570K isn't really worth it and just run the 7990 in the afternoon/evening? And yeah, when I have new WU's with maximum bonus points, I sometimes get 230K+ PPD.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> I run just the CPU from about 7 AM to 10 or 11 PM, and the 7990 when I'm home from school, so that's 4 to 10 or 11. I let the whole thing rest overnight. Are you saying the 3570K isn't really worth it and just run the 7990 in the afternoon/evening? And yeah, when I have new WU's with maximum bonus points, I sometimes get 230K+ PPD.


Why not fold 24/7? (It is actually a serious question) If you don't complete a unit in the time you are folding and you pause it when you leave you are just losing points.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Why not fold 24/7? (It is actually a serious question) If you don't complete a unit in the time you are folding and you pause it when you leave you are just losing points.


That is very true, and I'd love to because of that. However, that 7990 is loud and power hungry. And I mean loud. Like three-92mm-fans-at-4500+-RPM-loud.

But really, it would just annoy my parents a lot because I can't have my computer in my room, so they'll be hearing it more than I will be at night, and I'm not the one paying the power bill. But do you think I should still run the CPU, or just focus on the GPU's?


----------



## hertz9753

A stock 3570k running 24/7 will get about 15k ppd or less.


----------



## hertz9753

That is with no GPU's folding.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> That is very true, and I'd love to because of that. However, that 7990 is loud and power hungry. And I mean loud. Like three-92mm-fans-at-4500+-RPM-loud.
> 
> But really, it would just annoy my parents a lot because I can't have my computer in my room, so they'll be hearing it more than I will be at night, and I'm not the one paying the power bill. But do you think I should still run the CPU, or just focus on the GPU's?


All valid points, I would say you could do both still, but if you start not being able to complete units in the time before you pause them while you are away (on the CPU) then it might not even be worth it.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Can I get a screenshot of your [email protected] window so I know if you and I are thinking of the same thing when I say folding username?
> 
> This is what mine looks like:




you will have to open mine to see it better but it shows Jay under identity name and 0 under team.


----------



## hertz9753

Our team number is 37726. You need to add that. You have team 0.


----------



## hertz9753

http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=teamstats


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> 
> 
> you will have to open mine to see it better but it shows Jay under identity name and 0 under team.


Ya like hertz said you need the team number to be 37726 otherwise the units you have folded so far haven't been counted towards OCN or yourself.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> All valid points, I would say you could do both still, but if you start not being able to complete units in the time before you pause them while you are away (on the CPU) then it might not even be worth it.


Alright. I will continue to run the 3570K until I get my first 10 WU's (currently at 8), and then I'll pay close attention to see if it's actually worth it.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya like hertz said you need the team number to be 37726 otherwise the units you have folded so far haven't been counted towards OCN or yourself.


ok will do that right now.

thank you both.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Ya like hertz said you need the team number to be 37726 otherwise the units you have folded so far haven't been counted towards OCN or yourself.


done.
thanks again


----------



## dman811

Here are your stats.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Here are your stats.


thank you.
since it only shows one unit completed is that due to not belonging to a group? as I know I have done at least 4.


----------



## dman811

Yes that is correct, it updates every 3 hours on CST/CDT (depends on daylight savings time) as well, so one might be completed and show up an hour or two after you actually completed it.


----------



## hertz9753

That is just for OCN. Here is a list of the top 100 users of the name Jay.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats

The rest of your points are on team 0.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That is just for OCN. Here is a list of the top 100 users of the name Jay.
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/main.py?qtype=userstats
> 
> The rest of your points are on team 0.


He is correct as well.


----------



## hertz9753

Type you name in the blank after "is exactly".


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> He is correct as well.


Team EVGA? You could have kept the same folding user name when you switched.


----------



## ThornTwist

Hi everybody.

I'm folding an MSI Geforce GTX 660 OC Twin Frozr III for Team Infinity in the GPU Wild Card slot. I'm pretty happy with the fit considering that I have one of the top cards for the the GPU-WC slot. I hope I cam be of help to my team and get some good scores for them. They were kind enough to contact me via PM witch is why I decided to join their team. Best of luck to all the teams and may the best team win.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Team EVGA? You could have kept the same folding user name when you switched.


I was on OCN with sAnity? as my folding name before EVGA, and my username on EVGA forums is dman811 and they demand your folding name is the same as your forum username.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThornTwist*
> 
> Hi everybody.
> 
> I'm folding an MSI Geforce GTX 660 OC Twin Frozr III for Team Infinity in the GPU Wild Card slot. I'm pretty happy with the fit considering that I have one of the top cards for the the GPU-WC slot. I hope I cam be of help to my team and get some good scores for them. They were kind enough to contact me via PM witch is why I decided to join their team. Best of luck to all the teams and may the best team win.


Good luck and may the odds be ever in your favor.


----------



## PaulWuzHere

Hey folders. I just got up and running with help from my good friend repo_man. I don't game nearly as much as I used to, so this hardware can do something constructive in it's spare time now. Folding on my i7 2600 and HD 7970. Looks like at the moment I should be averaging around 140k PPD overall. Temps have been good now that I let it run overnight while I was at work.

Very cool project and I really like reading into the difference folding has been making.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PaulWuzHere*
> 
> Hey folders. I just got up and running with help from my good friend repo_man. I don't game nearly as much as I used to, so this hardware can do something constructive in it's spare time now. Folding on my i7 2600 and HD 7970. Looks like at the moment I should be averaging around 140k PPD overall. Temps have been good now that I let it run overnight while I was at work.
> 
> Very cool project and I really like reading into the difference folding has been making.


Welcome to the Fold! If you need any help setting anything up, and repo_man isn't around or doesn't know what to do in a situation, one of us surely will help you, so don't hesitate to ask. That PPD sounds about right, I'd think ~120K from the HD 7970 and ~20K from the i7 2600?


----------



## jlhawn

how do I get one of those folding icons that some of you have under avatar?
do I have to fold for a certain amount of time?
not really a big deal I just noticed lots of folders have them.


----------



## hertz9753

The postbit is on the main thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20


----------



## caenlen

I am having trouble folding with my 290x, never had any issues with my gtx 780.

How do I set up a 290x to fold? certain steps I need to do that I didn't have to do on my the 780???


----------



## jlhawn

thank you.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caenlen*
> 
> I am having trouble folding with my 290x, never had any issues with my gtx 780.
> 
> How do I set up a 290x to fold? certain steps I need to do that I didn't have to do on my the 780???


What drivers are you using?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> thank you.


http://www.overclock.net/forums/moderators/


----------



## hertz9753

AMD GPU folders run 14.1 or 14.2 drivers.


----------



## ThornTwist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The postbit is on the main thread.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name/0_20










REP+


----------



## CptAsian

Finally got my postbit! Woo!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Finally got my postbit! Woo!


Awesome, how's the half and half folding going for you?


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Awesome, how's the half and half folding going for you?


Going quite well, but we'll see how it goes next week and on because I'll have summer. (







)

I'm also trying to finish that last job on the CPU, but it has been taking quite a few days. When it's done, I can just delete the client, and I don't have to mess with the GPU's, right?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CptAsian*
> 
> Going quite well, but we'll see how it goes next week and on because I'll have summer. (
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm also trying to finish that last job on the CPU, but it has been taking quite a few days. When it's done, I can just delete the client, and I don't have to mess with the GPU's, right?


That's correct, just remove that slot and you should be fine, if you have any issues just ask.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That's correct, just remove that slot and you should be fine, if you have any issues just ask.


Okay, sweet. I was just wondering because I think I've seen stuff about AMD cards needing to rely on the CPU cores or something. Thanks.


----------



## dman811

Any GPU folding a Core 17 unit needs at least one core to accommodate it, meaning your 7990 takes two cores away from you 3570K, which would explain why it is taking so long to fold one unit, leaving you with 2 cores of you CPU to fold. This means that if you tried to fold all 4 cores of your 3570K and your GPU at the same time your PPD would severely suffer because of it. You could not fold on your CPU at all and your GPU would be just fine, for instance I could fold my CPU and my GPU at the same time (despite how useless my CPU would be) and I would only be able to fold on 3 cores + the GPU as the GPU needs one core to be idle to fold properly.

I could have probably worded that better but oh well, I hope you get the point.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Any GPU folding a Core 17 unit needs at least one core to accommodate it, meaning your 7990 takes two cores away from you 3570K, which would explain why it is taking so long to fold one unit, leaving you with 2 cores of you CPU to fold. This means that if you tried to fold all 4 cores of your 3570K and your GPU at the same time your PPD would severely suffer because of it. You could not fold on your CPU at all and your GPU would be just fine, for instance I could fold my CPU and my GPU at the same time (despite how useless my CPU would be) and I would only be able to fold on 3 cores + the GPU as the GPU needs one core to be idle to fold properly.
> 
> I could have probably worded that better but oh well, I hope you get the point.


Cool, that actually makes a lot of sense.


----------



## dman811

Glad I could help.


----------



## caenlen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> AMD GPU folders run 14.1 or 14.2 drivers.


I'm using 14.6 drivers. dang, oh well


----------



## rwisdaman

Hello fellow folders, new folder myself running an old gigabyte mobo with a 955 BE cpu, and a radeon HD 7870 ghz edition OC card.
I am only folding with the GPU as it isn't really worth it to use the CPU as well.
Very near future plans are to upgrade to a 8350 BE Vishera CPU and an R9 card.

Just joined the OCN folding team so my numbers will be low for now until the upgrade takes place.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Hello fellow folders, new folder myself running an old gigabyte mobo with a 955 BE cpu, and a radeon HD 7870 ghz edition OC card.
> I am only folding with the GPU as it isn't really worth it to use the CPU as well.
> Very near future plans are to upgrade to a 8350 BE Vishera CPU and an R9 card.
> 
> Just joined the OCN folding team so my numbers will be low for now until the upgrade takes place.


Thank you for joining!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Hello fellow folders, new folder myself running an old gigabyte mobo with a 955 BE cpu, and a radeon HD 7870 ghz edition OC card.
> I am only folding with the GPU as it isn't really worth it to use the CPU as well.
> Very near future plans are to upgrade to a 8350 BE Vishera CPU and an R9 card.
> 
> Just joined the OCN folding team so my numbers will be low for now until the upgrade takes place.


Welcome! 7870 is no slouch, it should be able to put up some nice numbers, 60-75k PPD, which isn't too shabby for a midrange GPU.


----------



## rwisdaman

Well right now it's not overclocked so it's only putting out an average of 36k PPD.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Well right now it's not overclocked so it's only putting out an average of 36k PPD.


Which AMD drivers are you using?


----------



## rwisdaman

Driver version 13.251 from the catalyst suite

And I now see that I need to go up to 14.4

Drivers updated and it pushed my average PPD up to 62k


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Driver version 13.251 from the catalyst suite
> 
> And I now see that I need to go up to 14.4
> 
> Drivers updated and it pushed my average PPD up to 62k










Nice, that is more in line with what I would expect.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwisdaman*
> 
> Hello fellow folders, new folder myself running an old gigabyte mobo with a 955 BE cpu, and a radeon HD 7870 ghz edition OC card.
> I am only folding with the GPU as it isn't really worth it to use the CPU as well.
> Very near future plans are to upgrade to a 8350 BE Vishera CPU and an R9 card.
> 
> Just joined the OCN folding team so my numbers will be low for now until the upgrade takes place.


Welcome to ocn's folding team!


----------



## joeh4384

Hello, I recently started to fold to on some of my rigs to monitor GPU temps. I do not plan on folding 24/7 but certainly will do a few WUs a week. I really dont want massive electric bills with summer and running ac too. So far I have folded on my 780ti and my 290x. Is there anything I need to do besides change the client type to advanced to get the most out of my GPUs when I do fold?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *joeh4384*
> 
> Hello, I recently started to fold to on some of my rigs to monitor GPU temps. I do not plan on folding 24/7 but certainly will do a few WUs a week. I really dont want massive electric bills with summer and running ac too. So far I have folded on my 780ti and my 290x. Is there anything I need to do besides change the client type to advanced to get the most out of my GPUs when I do fold?


Welcome! That should be about it, well and OC the GPUs if you want.

One thing to note though, the core 17 WUs you get with the advanced flag are Quick Return Bonus, so the quicker you complete them, the more points you get, based on when the WU downloaded.

Basically what I'm getting at is, when you want to stop folding I would set the client to "Finish" the WU it is working on. I would also set another option in the client, next-unit-percentage=100, by default the client downloads a new WU at 98%, by setting it at 100% you won't download a WU while the current one is completing and have it sit there for a bit before you resume folding at a later time.


----------



## jlhawn

for some reason when I click the little folding icon under my avatar on ocn it is not updating and showing my current units that I have done for the last few weeks.
not really a big deal as it is showing them in my stats on the folding program on my system and the units I complete are being processed which is all that really matters.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for some reason when I click the little folding icon under my avatar on ocn it is not updating and showing my current units that I have done for the last few weeks.
> not really a big deal as it is showing them in my stats on the folding program on my system and the units I complete are being processed which is all that really matters.


Did you switch teams or change your username?


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> for some reason when I click the little folding icon under my avatar on ocn it is not updating and showing my current units that I have done for the last few weeks.
> not really a big deal as it is showing them in my stats on the folding program on my system and the units I complete are being processed which is all that really matters.


Is this you?
http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=657829

Did you change anything in your folding configuration two weeks ago? Check to make sure that both your folding name and 37726 (OCN's team number) are correctly entered in your folding client.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Did you switch teams or change your username?


nope, I just checked to make sure my team number is the same and my user name..


----------



## jlhawn

I got it fixed. I removed the folding program from my system and then went to their site and reinstalled it and all is good again.
thanks everyone.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> nope, I just checked to make sure my team number is the same and my user name..


I'm thinking that you
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I got it fixed. I removed the folding program from my system and then went to their site and reinstalled it and all is good again.
> thanks everyone.


I did find you with all of the Jay's.


----------



## jlhawn

I found that to and it shows I haven't done any.
but now when you click on the little icon on this page under my name it shows 34/10 when before I did the reinstall it showed 34/0 for June


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I found that to and it shows I haven't done any.
> but now when you click on the little icon on this page under my name it shows 34/10 when before I did the reinstall it showed 34/0 for June


How many teams have you folded with? It looks like Jay was taken as a username years ago on the Stanford Stats and you are looking for a team to stick with.


----------



## jlhawn

this is my first time on a team.
years ago when I was folding my user name was the default of anonymous.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> this is my first time on a team.
> years ago when I was folding my user name was the default of anonymous.


I was also on that team.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Hey guys, i use to fold ages ago but stopped due to multiple reasons. I've got the time to start again so i have, i'll be practically folding 24/7 when i'm not gaming


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, i use to fold ages ago but stopped due to multiple reasons. I've got the time to start again so i have, i'll be practically folding 24/7 when i'm not gaming


Welcome back! Just in time to join this month's Foldathon, sign up over in this thread if you want: http://www.overclock.net/t/1495585/june-2014-foldathon-23rd-25th

Or here is a direct link: *----> SIGN UP HERE <----*


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Hey guys, i use to fold ages ago but stopped due to multiple reasons. I've got the time to start again so i have, i'll be practically folding 24/7 when i'm not gaming


24/7 when not gaming? How often do you game, and for how long out of curiosity? If it averages out to only a few hours a day, leaving you with 20 hours a day 7 days a week of folding, you could very well be interested in our Team Competitions!


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Welcome back! Just in time to join this month's Foldathon, sign up over in this thread if you want: http://www.overclock.net/t/1495585/june-2014-foldathon-23rd-25th
> 
> Or here is a direct link: *----> SIGN UP HERE <----*


Cheers, just signed up to the foldathan








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> 24/7 when not gaming? How often do you game, and for how long out of curiosity? If it averages out to only a few hours a day, leaving you with 20 hours a day 7 days a week of folding, you could very well be interested in our Team Competitions!


I only game maybe an hour or so in the evening. The reason it'll be running 24/7 is because i'm not paying for the electric where i am, so while I'm at work or sleeping my PC will be on folding away.

Also my score before i stopped folding was at 509866 proof Link what do i need to get to get the little [email protected] symbol back?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Cheers, just signed up to the foldathan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also my score before i stopped folding was at 509866 proof Link what do i need to get to get the little [email protected] symbol back?


Awesome, thanks for signing up!

Do you have your donor name filled out in your OCN community profile? I think that is all you should have to do.


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> what do i need to get to get the little [email protected] symbol back?


For the postbit (FAH symbol), just follow the instructions on this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name.

For Team Competition I see that you have 2 R9 280x's. That should put you at the top of the GPU-E category easily. The Royal Navy wouldn't mind haveing you take my spot in that category.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Awesome, thanks for signing up!
> 
> Do you have your donor name filled out in your OCN community profile? I think that is all you should have to do.


Yeah I've got it on there, i use to have the postbit when i folded for OCN last time, only just noticed it'd gone. Use to have an OCN account flame as well that i won on a weekend folding competition a couple of years ago, but that's gone too


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> Yeah I've got it on there, i use to have the postbit when i folded for OCN last time, only just noticed it'd gone. Use to have an OCN account flame as well that i won on a weekend folding competition a couple of years ago, but that's gone too


Ok, as long as its still in there once you start turning in some WUs again it should come back.

I have no idea about the flame thing tho.


----------



## DeviousAddict

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edibrac*
> 
> For the postbit (FAH symbol), just follow the instructions on this post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1164344/folding-postbit-folding-team-name.
> 
> For Team Competition I see that you have 2 R9 280x's. That should put you at the top of the GPU-E category easily. The Royal Navy wouldn't mind haveing you take my spot in that category.


Well I am actually in the real Royal Navy so makes sense to join a team of the same name lol


----------



## DeviousAddict

I joined the Infinity team because i didn't want to take Edibracs place in The Royal Navy team. Plus Infinity needed a GPU-E folder and i was happy to enlist


----------



## Edibrac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DeviousAddict*
> 
> I joined the Infinity team because i didn't want to take Edibracs place in The Royal Navy team. Plus Infinity needed a GPU-E folder and i was happy to enlist


No worries. Better to fill a vacant position.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Hey everyone. Just started folding today. Finally got my id...took forever today.

I followed this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide

One thing I am lost on is HFM. I really have no idea what it does - and if mine is working correctly. It doesn't appear to be working to me, but I have no idea.

Screenshot:


Is everything correct...or am I forgetting something? As always, thanks for helping!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Hey everyone. Just started folding today. Finally got my id...took forever today.
> 
> I followed this guide: http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-complete-client-v7-guide
> 
> One thing I am lost on is HFM. I really have no idea what it does - and if mine is working correctly. It doesn't appear to be working to me, but I have no idea.
> 
> Screenshot:
> 
> 
> Is everything correct...or am I forgetting something? As always, thanks for helping!!


Hi, and welcome to The Fold.

HFM is a utility that gives a better estimate of PPD than the FAHControl GUI. To use it the V7.3.6 folding client must be used (download available in my sig), although it isn't mandatory by any means.

One thing about your picture that I am having a really hard time contemplating is how it will take you 10.9 days to complete a core_17 work unit with your 780. It shouldn't matter, but I'll ask anyways, what graphics drivers are you using, and specifically which GPU are you using?

Once I get the information above I can tell you if everything is correct.


----------



## valvehead

In addition to what dman811 wrote about using 7.3.6 to get HFM working:

Your GPU isn't folding because the slider at the top of the Advanced Control window is set to medium. You need to set that to full to get the GPU to fold.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> In addition to what dman811 wrote about using 7.3.6 to get HFM working:
> 
> Your GPU isn't folding because the slider at the top of the Advanced Control window is set to medium. You need to set that to full to get the GPU to fold.










I didn't see that...


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Hi, and welcome to The Fold.
> 
> HFM is a utility that gives a better estimate of PPD than the FAHControl GUI. To use it the V7.3.6 folding client must be used (download available in my sig), although it isn't mandatory by any means.
> 
> One thing about your picture that I am having a really hard time contemplating is how it will take you 10.9 days to complete a core_17 work unit with your 780. It shouldn't matter, but I'll ask anyways, what graphics drivers are you using, and specifically which GPU are you using?
> 
> Once I get the information above I can tell you if everything is correct.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> In addition to what dman811 wrote about using 7.3.6 to get HFM working:
> 
> Your GPU isn't folding because the slider at the top of the Advanced Control window is set to medium. You need to set that to full to get the GPU to fold.


Thank you both for the quick responses!

As far as my GPU: 780 Classified Hydrocopper @ 1391. I am on the 335 drivers.

Now I am more confused. Saying I'm using 99% GPU....but my % of power is only 35, and my temps are below 35. Temos usually around 45 when folding before I rolled back FAH client. In FAH it doesn't seem like my GPU is doing anything?

Another screenshot:


Thanks again, let me know what other info you may need from me.


----------



## dman811

It grabbed a core_15 unit, which are units Stanford is trying to phase out, they sometimes take longer and can either stress the card more or less, same as any other unit, unfortunately core_15 units have no QRB (quick return bonus) which basically means that the faster you complete a unit the more points you get. A way you can almost prevent these units is to add the advanced or the beta flag. Follow my guide here if you feel like doing so.

Do you plan to fold 24/7, or at least while you aren't gaming or while you are away from your computer?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twiz0r0r*
> 
> Thank you both for the quick responses!
> 
> As far as my GPU: 780 Classified Hydrocopper @ 1391. I am on the 335 drivers.
> 
> Now I am more confused. Saying I'm using 99% GPU....but my % of power is only 35, and my temps are below 35. Temos usually around 45 when folding before I rolled back FAH client. In FAH it doesn't seem like my GPU is doing anything?
> 
> Another screenshot:
> 
> 
> Thanks again, let me know what other info you may need from me.


Wow, nice OC. Welcome!! These gents will get you squared away. I can't see what the screenshots are from my phone.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Wow, nice OC. Welcome!! These gents will get you squared away. I can't see what the screenshots are from my phone.










Yes we will.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Thanks for the link...I guess I'll just wait it out til the next one. Hopefully by lunch tomorrow.

I plan on folding when I'm not gaming or streaming movies to ps3. My goal is 18 hours per day on average.


----------



## dman811

Alright, if you ever feel like bumping that number up to 20, please PM me.


----------



## twiz0r0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Wow, nice OC. Welcome!! These gents will get you squared away. I can't see what the screenshots are from my phone.


Honestly I'm disappointed with this card. Was hoping to be able to push for more. This was a replacement for my original that had a bad memory chip.

Feels like it's a waste to have on water - just won't go above 1400 ever. Max temp I've been able to get is only 54 when stressing.

But it still is fun to use







can't wait to start putting it to good use now


----------



## dman811

It's still clocked higher than most air cooled cards.


----------



## twiz0r0r

true story. i just wished i got a great one. at least I got a pretty good 4930k compared to most people though.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Mine will fold at 1,25xMHz (forgot exactly what, but it was fifty something) on air, but not stably. P9102's didn't quite like that clock (which sucks, because for three and a half days it was up there without issue).... on stock ACX cooling. I was happy about it, although I'm curious how far it'll go on water and skyn3t bios... ^_^


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Mine will fold at 1,25xMHz (forgot exactly what, but it was fifty something) on air, but not stably. P9102's didn't quite like that clock (which sucks, because for three and a half days it was up there without issue).... on stock ACX cooling. I was happy about it, although I'm curious how far it'll go on water and skyn3t bios... ^_^


1254MHz. Only n00bs who are leaving TC forget their clocks.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1254MHz. Only n00bs who are leaving TC forget their clocks.


Eh, it's what happens. I'd love to stay, but the lack of being able to game (while remaining competitive) is putting quite the damper on things. Having to pick and choose when to game is driving me bonkers!


----------



## dman811

I know me too, that's why I entertain myself with TV shows, movies, the internet and emulators.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Perhaps again next year, if I do go ahead and do the full fledged, whole hog ultra-crazy S8 build. it would be fun to make an SLI 780 Classified setup with X99 or Z97 chipset that's overkill watercooled (say, 2x360mm and 1x240mm radiator - I'd go with the side 360mm as well, but don't like the "regular" sized window with venting on the side I'd be looking from the most. I would consider looking into doing up a custom full/XL side panel with vent openings though) and blocks for most things (may or may not go with RAM blocks), an SSD plus mass storage hard drive, and of course the obligatory custom sleeving, acrylic tubing, Aquaero 6 (I've always wanted an LCD display on the case, and it's features are quite nice)...

But I also want to upgrade to three monitors, get a new desk, etc etc.... And it's also easier to find desk space for just one computer!


----------



## Luigithebeast05

How does one begin to fold as a team?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Luigithebeast05*
> 
> How does one begin to fold as a team?


Best bet would be to take a look over at our Team Competition section of the forums (link should take you to the sign up topic where rules and info are). Team Competitions are a blast, but do note that joining a team requires a 20/7 commitment.


----------



## dman811

I think he just means for OCN, not 100% sure. If that is the case, all you need to do is start the folding client, enter a folding name (most people use their OCN name), and the number 37726. For example this is mine:


You can also enter that information into the web client. To get bonus points you will need to obtain a passkey from here. Please note that each email address can only receive one passkey, to get a separate one (required for the Team Competition like WhiteWulfe talked about) you must use a separate email address. If you are not folding in the Team Competition you can just enter the passkey where it says Passkey and Reenter, then just click save. We can help you fine tune your folding once you get that completed.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

What @dman811 said ^-^

On top of what he mentioned, passkeys enable you to get quick return bonuses (commonly abbreviated to "qrb" here on the forums) when running alternate client tags.


----------



## jlhawn

say dman811, could you help me out please?
I started a thread a week ago but is still has not been approved under the folding section of OCN.
I would like to install my GTX 580 to fold along with my GTX 680 but I am not sure how to set it up in the folding advanced control,
I think it's setup under the configure tab then under slots but I just don't feel comfortable changing any of the settings in there as you helped me with the last settings change I did in the slots tab.
thank you and I hope it's o.k. to ask this in this thread.









also my system will handle the 2 gpu's and the heat as I used to run 2 GTX 580's in my current sig rig with no problems.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

From memory :

Configure > slots > New (or Add can't remember) > Select the gpu bubble, and leave it to -1 (default will select the 580).

I have been out of the GPU game for a while, I do think the Fermi chips benefit from client-type Advanced/Beta flag? dman has been on his game lately. He'll chime in.


----------



## jlhawn

this is what it looks like now.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> say dman811, could you help me out please?
> I started a thread a week ago but is still has not been approved under the folding section of OCN.
> I would like to install my GTX 580 to fold along with my GTX 680 but I am not sure how to set it up in the folding advanced control,
> I think it's setup under the configure tab then under slots but I just don't feel comfortable changing any of the settings in there as you helped me with the last settings change I did in the slots tab.
> thank you and I hope it's o.k. to ask this in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also my system will handle the 2 gpu's and the heat as I used to run 2 GTX 580's in my current sig rig with no problems.


I can try








Maybe @anubis1127 about the thread?
It's not something I am personally familiar with but @DownshiftArtist made a pretty decent guide on how to do it. I think if you follow that it should work.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> From memory :
> 
> Configure > slots > New (or Add can't remember) > Select the gpu bubble, and leave it to -1 (default will select the 580).
> 
> I have been out of the GPU game for a while, I do think the Fermi chips benefit from client-type Advanced/Beta flag? dman has been on his game lately. He'll chime in.


I try. You've been off your OCN game, is the grass greener?


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I can try
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe @anubis1127 about the thread?
> It's not something I am personally familiar with but @DownshiftArtist made a pretty decent guide on how to do it. I think if you follow that it should work.
> I try. You've been off your OCN game, is the grass greener?


great, thank you dman I will look for the guide now.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You've been off your OCN game, is the grass greener?


Nope. barely covered my electricity bill. That's about it. put in ~36M worth and now I'm back here. Assigning an actual value to folding points certainly sucked the fun out of it, but I digress. Back to OCN and trolling.


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> great, thank you dman I will look for the guide now.


I linked it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Nope. barely covered my electricity bill. That's about it. put in ~36M worth and now I'm back here. Assigning an actual value to folding points certainly sucked the fun out of it, but I digress. Back to OCN and trolling.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> great, thank you dman I will look for the guide now.


Let us know if you need more help after checking it out, should be able to get you squared away.

As for the thread, just create them in the main [email protected] section, whenever threads get created in the Guides area they get held for moderation, and I never notice them. If you create a thread in the main area, everyone will be able to see it, and help you out. Good luck.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Nope. barely covered my electricity bill. That's about it. put in ~36M worth and now I'm back here. Assigning an actual value to folding points certainly sucked the fun out of it, but I digress. Back to OCN and trolling.


Welcome back sir.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Let us know if you need more help after checking it out, should be able to get you squared away.
> 
> As for the thread, just create them in the main [email protected] section, whenever threads get created in the Guides area they get held for moderation, and I never notice them. If you create a thread in the main area, everyone will be able to see it, and help you out. Good luck.
> 
> .


I read through and to be honest I don't have a clue how to fire up a 2nd gpu for folding.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> I read through and to be honest I don't have a clue how to fire up a 2nd gpu for folding.


Right click the System Tray icon, click 'Advanced Control', click 'Configure'.

You should see something like this:



Click 'Add' in the lower right hand corner.



Then click OK, and you should see another GPU slot added, then click Save.


----------



## dman811

Sorry, that's not one of those things I know how to help with. I don't have a PSU with enough wattage to support a second GPU.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Right click the System Tray icon, click 'Advanced Control', click 'Configure'.
> 
> You should see something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click 'Add' in the lower right hand corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then click OK, and you should see another GPU slot added, then click Save.


now that looks and sounds easy. thank you very much, I will do this first thing in the morning as I have to get out more of my psu cables for the 2nd gpu.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlhawn*
> 
> now that looks and sounds easy. thank you very much, I will do this first thing in the morning as I have to get out more of my psu cables for the 2nd gpu.


Let me know if you still have any trouble; I can walk you through the process if anything is unclear.


----------



## jlhawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DownshiftArtist*
> 
> Let me know if you still have any trouble; I can walk you through the process if anything is unclear.


thanks very much, I got it setup and going.

thanks again


----------



## Simmons572

Hello everyone!

I am looking to get started with folding. I'm going to be running on my gf's Kirito machine (4670k, 7970, win7).

I was looking at the essentials thread and it looks like the A-Z thread covers Ubuntu, but not windows. I'm sure its been asked before, but could someone link me a guide to get started?

Also, I really don't understand the concept of teams, how do teams work?


----------



## dman811

Teams are for the Team Competition, just a little OCN 20/7 minimum folding competition that goes the whole length of each month. I'll link a guide when I'm not on mobile.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Teams are for the Team Competition, just a little OCN 20/7 minimum folding competition that goes the whole length of each month. I'll link a guide when I'm not on mobile.


Thanks, much appreciated!


----------



## dman811

I like this guide, mostly because it uses v7.3.6 which is compatible with the latest version of HFM unlike v7.4.4


----------



## Simmons572

Thanks, I will have to check that out once I get home.


----------



## Simmons572

It doesn't appear that this is working properly. I appear to be stuck at 0%.



Any ideas?

I'm about to run to class so I won't be able to touch this until I come back home.


----------



## valvehead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> It doesn't appear that this is working properly. I appear to be stuck at 0%.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> I'm about to run to class so I won't be able to touch this until I come back home.


Give it time. the 13000 work unit takes a long time to fold. Take a look at the GPU PPD Database.

Since this is the first time you've folded that unit, FAHControl probably won't report any progress until at least 2% completion (when the client saves the first checkpoint).

Have you set up HFM to monitor folding? It is much more accurate than FAHControl for monitoring folding activity.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *valvehead*
> 
> Give it time. the 13000 work unit takes a long time to fold. Take a look at the GPU PPD Database.
> 
> Since this is the first time you've folded that unit, FAHControl probably won't report any progress until at least 2% completion (when the client saves the first checkpoint).
> 
> Have you set up HFM to monitor folding? It is much more accurate than FAHControl for monitoring folding activity.


Crap I should have left it running....

Thanks!


----------



## Simmons572

Alright this is what I'm seeing now. This isn't matching up with the tutorial.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out of sheer curiosity, does the log section say anything?


----------



## Simmons572

Hey it started working! Not sure what happened but I left it for dinner, and it seems to be going now


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Hey it started working! Not sure what happened but I left it for dinner, and it seems to be going now


Excellent


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Alright this is what I'm seeing now. This isn't matching up with the tutorial.


Looks good to me, just takes a while the first couple units to get all the estimations and such.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

So I just started folding again recently (on the OCN team now since the other team I was on is pretty much completely dormant), I'm wondering what is the Team Name for on your profile, only events or are there like sub-teams on OCN or what? I'm mostly going to be doing CPU/SMP folding, and not 24/7 but regularly enough. Doubt I'll do many GPU units cuz reference cards put out way too much heat if they're all working on units.

Also I'm wondering how does one get their [email protected] stats to show in their OCN profile page? I've noticed some folks have it some don't, does that happen automatically once you put your user name in the "[email protected] Username" slot?


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So I just started folding again recently (on the OCN team now since the other team I was on is pretty much completely dormant), I'm wondering what is the Team Name for on your profile, only events or are there like sub-teams on OCN or what? I'm mostly going to be doing CPU/SMP folding, and not 24/7 but regularly enough. Doubt I'll do many GPU units cuz reference cards put out way too much heat if they're all working on units.
> 
> Also I'm wondering how does one get their [email protected] stats to show in their OCN profile page? I've noticed some folks have it some don't, does that happen automatically once you put your user name in the "[email protected] Username" slot?


Welcome to OCN Folding!

You are absolutely correct in that the Team Name section on your profile is for sub-teams on OCN, we use it for a competition that goes all month, every month called Team Competition. Reference 290X + folding just sounds like it would be a lot of heat, so I don't blame you.

To get the postbit (FAH Icon) underneath your avatar you have to have 50000 points folded for team 37726 (OCN), then sweffymo will approve your folding postbit.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So I just started folding again recently (on the OCN team now since the other team I was on is pretty much completely dormant), I'm wondering what is the Team Name for on your profile, only events or are there like sub-teams on OCN or what? I'm mostly going to be doing CPU/SMP folding, and not 24/7 but regularly enough. Doubt I'll do many GPU units cuz reference cards put out way too much heat if they're all working on units.
> 
> Also I'm wondering how does one get their [email protected] stats to show in their OCN profile page? I've noticed some folks have it some don't, does that happen automatically once you put your user name in the "[email protected] Username" slot?


I remember you from the Post your last purchase thread. Welcome to the team.









Now get out there and smack some wu's on the side of the head.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> So I just started folding again recently (on the OCN team now since the other team I was on is pretty much completely dormant), I'm wondering what is the Team Name for on your profile, only events or are there like sub-teams on OCN or what? I'm mostly going to be doing CPU/SMP folding, and not 24/7 but regularly enough. Doubt I'll do many GPU units cuz reference cards put out way too much heat if they're all working on units.
> 
> Also I'm wondering how does one get their [email protected] stats to show in their OCN profile page? I've noticed some folks have it some don't, does that happen automatically once you put your user name in the "[email protected] Username" slot?


Welcome Back!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome to OCN Folding!
> 
> You are absolutely correct in that the Team Name section on your profile is for sub-teams on OCN, we use it for a competition that goes all month, every month called Team Competition. Reference 290X + folding just sounds like it would be a lot of heat, so I don't blame you.
> 
> To get the postbit (FAH Icon) underneath your avatar you have to have 50000 points folded for team 37726 (OCN), then sweffymo will approve your folding postbit.


Pretty sure I got 50k from the first WU my 290X posted, lemme see... actually no I didn't, it didn't give me any of the bonus for the GPU unit so I'm at ~33k at the moment. The one that should finish in 3hrs combined with CPU folding while I'm at work tonight should so it though.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660260 ~ thats my profile for the team

And

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552902 ~ my old almost 10M point acct.

Does it not give bonus points on GPU units til you've done 10 like CPU?

Thanks for the welcomes guys


----------



## dman811

If you are using a new passkey or username and passkey then it takes 10 QRB eligible WUs for QRB to kick in.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you are using a new passkey or username and passkey then it takes 10 QRB eligible WUs for QRB to kick in.


So I should get bonus points for the next GPU WU completed then? My CPU got me over the 10 mark last night and has been getting the bonus on all its WUs since, this is only the second GPU WU I've done though.


----------



## dman811

If they are on the same passkey then you should get QRB for the next unit submitted, yes.

Cute dog, I had terriers for a while, unfortunately one of my Labs didn't like them too much.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If they are on the same passkey then you should get QRB for the next unit submitted, yes.
> 
> Cute dog, I had terriers for a while, unfortunately one of my Labs didn't like them too much.


Mmm, not my puppy, but I wish it was, he's adorable.

Thanks for the info, that unit will be around 60k by itself then (had a power outage that stopped folding for 2 1/2 hrs while I was asleep or it'd be done already and worth about 75k)

Edited to correct tablet typos


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Mmm, not my puppy, but I wish it was, he's adorable.
> 
> *Thanks for the info, that unit will be around 60k by itself then (had a power outage that stopped folding for 2 1/2 hrs while I was asleep or it'd be done already and worth about 75k)*
> 
> Edited to correct tablet typos


I know that feeling, once or twice a week for the past 2 weeks we've been getting storms here and power has gone out a few times, then Windows decides to deactivate on my main rig because the installation was linked to a separate motherboard and CPU, M$ won't let me re-enter the code without re-installation of Windows, etc. Last night was hell for me.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Pretty sure I got 50k from the first WU my 290X posted, lemme see... actually no I didn't, it didn't give me any of the bonus for the GPU unit so I'm at ~33k at the moment. The one that should finish in 3hrs combined with CPU folding while I'm at work tonight should so it though.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=660260 ~ thats my profile for the team
> 
> And
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=552902 ~ my old almost 10M point acct.
> 
> Does it not give bonus points on GPU units til you've done 10 like CPU?
> 
> Thanks for the welcomes guys


10 wu's completed on your GPU is required for the bonus with your passkey. You also have be at 80% completion ratio to get and keep the bonus status.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> 10 wu's completed on your GPU is required for the bonus with your passkey. You also have be at 80% completion ratio to get and keep the bonus status.


X_x party pooper. Lol


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> X_x party pooper. Lol


Get those wu's done and we will talk to you about adding flags.


----------



## dman811

Yes, flags are a wonderful thing.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Get those wu's done and we will talk to you about adding flags.


Once I get back to a TriFire setup today, would I have to run 10 WUs EACH to get bonus points on them indiviudally, or will 10 units total between all 3 cards get me to where they start getting bonus points? Can't really so prolonged folding on the GPUs since they're stock reference blowers, just one running raises the room temp by about 1F lol


----------



## dman811

10 WUs total as long as they are all on the same passkey.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 10 WUs total as long as they are all on the same passkey.


Hmmm... so that'd be 3 more on each GPU... or 2 more each if I had the extra PSU, but I don't yet, so I can't run the 290 I have as a 4th... assuming that wouldn't trip it out... hrmhrm. Decisions. Seeing as the P13000s I've been getting take 9hrs a piece to complete on the 290Xs at stock, if I can get to bonus points faster by running 3-4 units at a time, that wouldn't be so bad... otherwise I'm like a week out from getting there, minimum.

One thing I'll probably do is setup so that when I'm playing games with TriFire issues that run fine on regular Crossfire, I'll disable the 3rd card in the array and probably fold on it.

I'll have a total of 5 290Xs & 1 290 around for a bit once the 4th & 5th cards I ordered get here, but I gotta test those out indvidually to make sure they don't have any issues before I trust them with anything important.


----------



## dman811

9 hours on P13000? I'm insanely jealous, those take anywhere from 16-20 hours on my 660 Ti depending on the RCG.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 9 hours on P13000? I'm insanely jealous, those take anywhere from 16-20 hours on my 660 Ti depending on the RCG.


Think its like ~9hr40m cuz it slowly takes a few more seconds each fold, least it seemed that way when I checked in last. They're pretty great at it. Wish I had the guts and know how to go liquid on the cards, I'd fold on them whenever I wasn't gaming.

Has anyone ever used a 295x2 for folding? Wonder how that works out since last I checked its impossible to disable the on-board Crossfire.

Edit: is there a more appropriate thread for general Folding chatter so were not spamming up the new/intro thread?


----------



## dman811

The Trash Talk and Foldathon threads are where discussions are often held. Often times each Team Competition team thread also has a conversation going on.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> The Trash Talk and Foldathon threads are where discussions are often held. Often times each Team Competition team thread also has a conversation going on.


That's no way to meet new people though. You need to insert yourself in _every_ Folding thread.


----------



## dman811

Like I have? I think there are maybe 1 or 2 I haven't posted in that wouldn't be thread resurrection.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Apparently I did get the bonus points from the GPU WU turning in, check it out, as of 3 hrs ago I had:



And last update on [email protected] stats via the direct website:



Curious, it says 3 clients. Would the 3rd be when I ran at 4.6GHz on my CPU briefly?

I'll hop on another thread soon. Allegry meds have made my brain very slow.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Apparently I did get the bonus points from the GPU WU turning in, check it out, as of 3 hrs ago I had:
> 
> 
> 
> And last update on [email protected] stats via the direct website:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, it says 3 clients. Would the 3rd be when I ran at 4.6GHz on my CPU briefly?
> 
> I'll hop on another thread soon. Allegry meds have made my brain very slow.


Yes.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Like I have? I think there are maybe 1 or 2 I haven't posted in that wouldn't be thread resurrection.


To be fair, that's not difficult when there's only like 12 active threads a week. The hell happened to this place?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> To get the postbit (FAH Icon) underneath your avatar you have to have 50000 points folded for team 37726 (OCN), then sweffymo will approve your folding postbit.


Paging Dr @sweffymo to the gimmemuhpostbit office. Dr Sweffymo to the gimmemuhpostbit office, thank you.

Lol j/k but yeah, 111k and counting







pretty sure my name on profile is up to date with my [email protected] name.


----------



## Nomadskid

I just started folding for this foldathon( well on PC I folded on a dedicated ps3 for several months), and I plan to continue to participate in all of the upcoming ones. I'm looking for ward to seeing how my rig performs once it's fully operational. Thanks for the welcome guys.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> To be fair, that's not difficult when there's only like 12 active threads a week. The hell happened to this place?


You left, and all the kids that had man crushes on you went away as well.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Paging Dr @sweffymo to the gimmemuhpostbit office. Dr Sweffymo to the gimmemuhpostbit office, thank you.
> 
> Lol j/k but yeah, 111k and counting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pretty sure my name on profile is up to date with my [email protected] name.


Yep, it was correct, just needed approved. Sometimes I beat sweffymo to it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nomadskid*
> 
> I just started folding for this foldathon( well on PC I folded on a dedicated ps3 for several months), and I plan to continue to participate in all of the upcoming ones. I'm looking for ward to seeing how my rig performs once it's fully operational. Thanks for the welcome guys.


Excellent news! Hope to see you around for next month's FaT.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Yep, it was correct, just needed approved. Sometimes I beat sweffymo to it.


Thanks again for that


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Apparently I did get the bonus points from the GPU WU turning in, check it out, as of 3 hrs ago I had:
> 
> 
> 
> And last update on [email protected] stats via the direct website:
> 
> 
> 
> Curious, it says 3 clients. Would the 3rd be when I ran at 4.6GHz on my CPU briefly?
> 
> I'll hop on another thread soon. Allegry meds have made my brain very slow.


Out of curiousity, which stats site is that?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Out of curiousity, which stats site is that?


The top pic is from EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/

The bottom one is from Stanford: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The top pic is from EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/
> 
> The bottom one is from Stanford: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/


Oh fantastic, thanks!


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Oh fantastic, thanks!


Other good stats site include:

http://kakaostats.com/

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=team&proj=fah&team=37726

http://hardfolding.com/fh_stats/

I'm sure there are others. The TC stats page is good since you are in TC: http://tc.folding.net


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> The top pic is from EOC: http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/
> 
> The bottom one is from Stanford: https://folding.stanford.edu/home/teams-stats/


Indeed, I use both to keep track of my stats if I leave my computer folding while at work, specifically to make sure certain WUs finish when they should... in particular I was eyeballing that GPU WU making sure it finished without errors cuz it was running on the 290X just a bit OCed, wasn't sure if it'd cause driver crash or not.


----------



## dman811

If you want a good way to monitor your folding while you are at work, I suggest setting up HFM with either Dropbox or an FTP. Only thing people don't seem to realize is that HFM doesn't work with v7.4.4 of [email protected], so you must use v7.3.6 which can be downloaded from my sig. If you want help setting it up, I am more than happy to do so.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *zodac*
> 
> To be fair, that's not difficult when there's only like 12 active threads a week. The hell happened to this place?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You left, and all the kids that had man crushes on you went away as well.
Click to expand...

That's not fair. Many older gentlemen had crushes on me too.


----------



## lanofsong

Who is this zodac???? Looks new to folding. Anyway, you can look up to Dman811, he will help you out.


----------



## dman811

Thanks @lanofsong, folding is something I have a passion for, in fact my GTS 450 is in the oven baking again right now for the 3rd time. I want to get any life left out of the sucker that I can.


----------



## zodac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Who is this zodac???? Looks new to folding. Anyway, you can look up to Dman811, he will help you out.


Oh... I don't think I like you.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 9 hours on P13000? I'm insanely jealous, those take anywhere from 16-20 hours on my 660 Ti depending on the RCG.


Join the gtx 780classified club and voila! ^-^


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Join the gtx 780classified club and voila! ^-^










or you can get a used 290X off ebay for like $300 and get da 9hr P13000s at a discount rate. Lol I paid a grand total of $1440 plus a bit of shipping for the 5 290Xs currently in my posession (got them in 2 & 3 card bundles so cheapa), and getting good PPD out of them when I can fold is a nice bonus. I'll be reselling at least one of them very soon since I only "need" 4 for my QuadFire setup, but I may end up selling it to a friend locally. 4 of the 5 were brand new/like new with little to no dust build up or evidence of use, so I got lucky









I'm really curious if anyone has used a 295x2 for folding though, can't find much info on it, and as far as I know its still impossible to disable the built-in crossfire on those cards, so I'm thinking folding on them would be like trying to fold with SLi enabled back with my GTX 580s, aka bad. Lol


----------



## dman811

Sometimes on the OCN Marketplace too.


----------



## hertz9753

The only dual that I ran was an EVGA GTX 560Ti 2win and I could turn off SLI in the software.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> The only dual that I ran was an EVGA GTX 560Ti 2win and I could turn off SLI in the software.


Well they eventually fixed it with the 6990, so I'm hoping it'll get fixed on the 295x2 eventually too. That'll be incentive to get those used post next gen release if so, closed liquid loop cooled folding beasts


----------



## dman811

That little 120mm rad might not keep up with 2 Hawaii cores folding full bore.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That little 120mm rad might not keep up with 2 Hawaii cores folding full bore.


Probably. I'd likely underclock them to around stock 290 clocks, use heavy static cfm fans in a push/pull config... oh the ideas.

Rofl imagine that, 3 295x2s in one folding system... it would fit, but would the drivers allow it is the real question... and of course the whole needing about ~500W of power per card JUST for the card. Lol


----------



## hertz9753

That rad is 38mm deep. I'm thinking it might the same one that Corsair uses for the H80i.

That is a Corsair H50 on the left.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> That rad is 38mm deep. I'm thinking it might the same one that Corsair uses for the H80i.
> 
> That is a Corsair H50 on the left.


Beastly compared to the H50 indeed. I still have one of those on the Q9650 system I gave to my dad 3 or so years ago when I upgraded to LGA 2011 and madd my 2600k system in to a full time folder. Still working, but the Q9650 is at stock for him so the H50 ain't really tasked too much with it.

I didn't realize the 295x2 rad was that thick. Still think they shoulda done a 2x120 or 2x140 rad in it but I know why they didn't (itx/small form build appeal)


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or you can get a used 290X off ebay for like $300 and get da 9hr P13000s at a discount rate. Lol I paid a grand total of $1440 plus a bit of shipping for the 5 290Xs currently in my posession (got them in 2 & 3 card bundles so cheapa), and getting good PPD out of them when I can fold is a nice bonus. I'll be reselling at least one of them very soon since I only "need" 4 for my QuadFire setup, but I may end up selling it to a friend locally. 4 of the 5 were brand new/like new with little to no dust build up or evidence of use, so I got lucky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm really curious if anyone has used a 295x2 for folding though, can't find much info on it, and as far as I know its still impossible to disable the built-in crossfire on those cards, so I'm thinking folding on them would be like trying to fold with SLi enabled back with my GTX 580s, aka bad. Lol


Folding with crossfire enabled works just fine. It gets ignored by the fahclient.

Just don't enable/disable it while you have the client running is the only thing I can think of, the fahclient gets a little wonky when that is attempted.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Never had to disable SLi on my 3x 680s.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> Folding with crossfire enabled works just fine. It gets ignored by the fahclient.
> 
> Just don't enable/disable it while you have the client running is the only thing I can think of, the fahclient gets a little wonky when that is attempted.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Never had to disable SLi on my 3x 680s.


They must have fixed that then, back when I folded on my 580s I had to disable SLi or it would try to split the GPU load between the cards in some odd manner & it would result in the WUs running slower than molasses in January.

Good to know


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> That little 120mm rad might not keep up with 2 Hawaii cores folding full bore.


EK waterblock plus proper watercooling loop to fix the problem? Hey, if you can afford a $1,500 video card, the couple extra hundred dollars aren't as hard to justify.... ^_^


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> EK waterblock plus proper watercooling loop to fix the problem? Hey, if you can afford a $1,500 video card, the couple extra hundred dollars aren't as hard to justify.... ^_^


Yeah but the "oh gawd what if something leaks" factor for me has yet to, and probably never will, go away when it comes to custom loops, which is why I've only ever ran them on my CPUs if at all... right now I have a dead loop sitting on the desk under my loft bed, it cooled muh 3930k from 2012 to about a month ago :'( RIP Pink Coolant Loop (not joking, it was pink:  )

Explanation: They were out of red coolant, I was going for a Red/Black theme... it looked like this when running:


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yeah but the "oh gawd what if something leaks" factor for me has yet to, and probably never will, go away when it comes to custom loops, which is why I've only ever ran them on my CPUs if at all... right now I have a dead loop sitting on the desk under my loft bed, it cooled muh 3930k from 2012 to about a month ago :'( RIP Pink Coolant Loop (not joking, it was pink:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> Explanation: They were out of red coolant, I was going for a Red/Black theme... it looked like this when running:


No explanation required for the pink coolant. It looks nice









The "what if something leaks" issue is still present with the configuration of a 295x2 due to using an all in one closed loop cooler, but naturally due to it's custom nature, a full blown watercooling loop does carry slightly more risk of a leak.


----------



## dman811

Read up on how to do a custom loop from a good guide and basically follow it and you shouldn't have any issues.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Read up on how to do a custom loop from a good guide and basically follow it and you shouldn't have any issues.


Yup. It's all about setup, and then obviously occasional maintenance here and there.


----------



## Chooofoojoo

Roughly $6,000 of folding hardware in my 4P is ALL under water. Has been for over a year 24/7. Risk? Yup. But damn is it cool less-hot, and quiet. (And it bugs the crap out of @anubis1127 because I use only DI! tehe)

Take your time, Double check-everything, take pride in your work, don't skimp and you'll build a beautiful, effective, and safe loop!

*OR* take that money that you would invest in a loop and buy another video card, fold the crap out of it, and join the TC.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

I'll take the risk of an unlikely water leak alongside my gear lasting longer given what I like to do to it. I'd rather it run at 50C or whatnot under water 24/7 than the 70C on air (gpus), or even worse 90C (cpu with stock cooler at stock speeds) when folding.

Also, watercooling just has that lovely look ^-^


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> Roughly $6,000 of folding hardware in my 4P is ALL under water. Has been for over a year 24/7. Risk? Yup. But damn is it cool less-hot, and quiet. (And it bugs the crap out of @anubis1127 because I use only DI! tehe)
> 
> Take your time, Double check-everything, take pride in your work, don't skimp and you'll build a beautiful, effective, and safe loop!
> 
> *OR* take that money that you would invest in a loop and buy another video card, fold the crap out of it, and join the TC.


*best Scotty from Star Trek impression* I canna fit moar videa cards Captain!

My main issues are I'm 0-3 when it comes to achieving loops without a leak on completion, every freakin' radiator I've gotten from Performance PCs or direct from DangerDen has had a leaky thread on it. I'm going to buy a non-Black Ice next loop because of that.

I don't really mind my CPU being on an H110 for now since its keeping it cool, I'd love to get my video carss under liquid but I've never done it before and I'm much more paranoid about that going wrong since there's exponentially more fittings to worry about... but with the compression fittings I prefer, leaks quite frankly don't happen, unless ya go full moron with the install.

How much radiator space would I need for 4 290Xs, rough guess? I'm thinking 360mm ain't gonna cut it? Lol

I'm gonna see about having the new Asus card I got in that I'm currently using, and one of my HIS cards, spitting out a WU or two each tomorrow night while I'm at work. They only hit about 61-63C load (fan at 100%) while folding, at least thats what the HIS did by itself previously, and with them being stock blower cards they don't mix airflow so should be good. Easy 140k or so if they both get them 9hr P13000s.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Some would say 720mm would be more appropriate (using the 120mm per component plus an extra 120mm of space "rule"), but from what I've read it all depends on what kind of a temperature delta you're willing to deal with. Could it handle it? Maybe, but things would be toastier than if a bit more radiator was involved I would presume.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Some would say 720mm would be more appropriate (using the 120mm per component plus an extra 120mm of space "rule"), but from what I've read it all depends on what kind of a temperature delta you're willing to deal with. Could it handle it? Maybe, but things would be toastier than if a bit more radiator was involved I would presume.


Well if I went liquid and kept all 4 cards in, space would be an issue since I'll be running dual PSUs, bottom of my case can no longer fit a radiator in that instance. If I go 3 cards/single PSU I could fit up to a 420mm (3x140mm) radiator, if memory serves.

Of course the case does have LC holes near the video card areas so I could always run a completely external radiator.



Tbh I'm seriously contemplating going single PSU/TriFire, mounting PSU on the bottom so I can mount my H110 properly on top, and then loop the 3 290Xs with the money I'll make off reselling the 2 290Xs I'd be getting rid of going that route.

But before I do that I'm definitely doing some dual PSU QuadFire OCed crazyness.

Edit: those bottom fans have been removed since I quickly determined they weren't needed now that I don't have open air coolered cards.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Sounds like a case for a MO-RA? ^_^ You can buy watercooling parts with monopoly money, right?


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Sounds like a case for a MO-RA? ^_^ You can buy watercooling parts with monopoly money, right?


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25229

I can't believe that thing is that cheap. Is it actually good at what it does, or just oversized ridiculousness?


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=25229
> 
> I can't believe that thing is that cheap. Is it actually good at what it does, or just oversized ridiculousness?


I'd personally go with the 360 Pro version ( http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_913&products_id=37860 ), two side covers ( http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_913&products_id=29063 ), and then feet as well ( http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_667_913&products_id=29066 ), so it's already close to $400 USD before you add on the 18x 120mm fans (or 8x 180mm). The core alone is fairly inexpensive, but having everything else in a full on complete solution can easily cost just as much (or more) as a "traditional" setup.

Some would call it oversized ridiculousness, but I can see the use for it myself. If I didn't want to go with acrylic tubing myself, I'd consider it.... If I build a dedicated folding rig when I get a new somewhat crazy rig going for gaming, I might consider the MO-RA with 800rpm or so fans for a folding box (even though the Phantom 820 can easily hold 1x360mm and 1x240/280mm radiators)


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Some would call it oversized ridiculousness, but I can see the use for it myself. If I didn't want to go with acrylic tubing myself, I'd consider it.... If I build a dedicated folding rig when I get a new somewhat crazy rig going for gaming, I might consider the MO-RA with 800rpm or so fans for a folding box (even though the Phantom 820 can easily hold 1x360mm and 1x240/280mm radiators)


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=36998 right now I'm looking at a thicker radiator like that as I'm assuming it results in greater cooling capability. That or the 360mm version thereof, would probably be as effective as two of the thinner radiators of the same size in heat dissipation, right?

The main appeal of going liquid on the cards would be being able to fold on them without dealing with all that exhaust heat, while I'm sleeping or at work. While gaming, I play with vsync on unless I'm playing in eyefinity, that keeps the heat output of the cards way down and there's not much point in getting more than 60fps in a single player game







which most of the games I play (other than LoL which I run single GPU mode for) are single player.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=59_457_458&products_id=36998 right now I'm looking at a thicker radiator like that as I'm assuming it results in greater cooling capability. That or the 360mm version thereof, would probably be as effective as two of the thinner radiators of the same size in heat dissipation, right?
> 
> The main appeal of going liquid on the cards would be being able to fold on them without dealing with all that exhaust heat, while I'm sleeping or at work. While gaming, I play with vsync on unless I'm playing in eyefinity, that keeps the heat output of the cards way down and there's not much point in getting more than 60fps in a single player game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> which most of the games I play (other than LoL which I run single GPU mode for) are single player.


While increasing the thickness of a radiator can help provided you have fans that can push through such efficiently, you'll get more "bang for the buck" if you add radiator surface area (aka go from a 240mm to a 360mm, as an example), or, assuming higher FPI radiators, upgrading to push/pull can provide additional benefits (with some setups, upwards of 30% higher performance). Martin's Liquid Lab shows a comparison between the AlphaCool ST30, XT45, and UT60 radiators ( http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/ ), for 10C worth of heat dissipation there's only a 45 watt difference between the ST30 and the UT60 with 2200rpm fans.

By dealing with the exhaust heat, you're referring to less fan noise right? Watercooling video cards that are folding will still put just as much heat out into the room, or potentially even more (since a number of people tend to overclock their cards further due to the temperature stability watercooling can offer).


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> While increasing the thickness of a radiator can help provided you have fans that can push through such efficiently, you'll get more "bang for the buck" if you add radiator surface area (aka go from a 240mm to a 360mm, as an example), or, assuming higher FPI radiators, upgrading to push/pull can provide additional benefits (with some setups, upwards of 30% higher performance). Martin's Liquid Lab shows a comparison between the AlphaCool ST30, XT45, and UT60 radiators ( http://martinsliquidlab.org/2012/05/01/alphacool-nexxxos-st30-360-radiator/4/ ), for 10C worth of heat dissipation there's only a 45 watt difference between the ST30 and the UT60 with 2200rpm fans.


I'll give that a look.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> By dealing with the exhaust heat, you're referring to less fan noise right? Watercooling video cards that are folding will still put just as much heat out into the room, or potentially even more (since a number of people tend to overclock their cards further due to the temperature stability watercooling can offer).


Fan noise isn't the concern, unless I'm sleeping, otherwise I can run them at 100% fan and they stay very cool, and at 61C-64C load temps (fans @ 100%) they don't really run too hot, but the advantage of reference blowers not venting hot air in to the case means they vent all of it out the back, which in turn makes the room warmer (room temp raises about 1.5-2F with just one 290X folding at 62C). With a liquid cooled setup, the heat coming out of the radiator would sure be less than 3 cards venting normally, or at the very least, I'd be able to control where the radiator exhaust goes more.

Thinking in terms of stuff like this:

If I'm set on playing Watch_Dogs that day, it runs best on 2-way Crossfire, therefore I could set the 3rd GPU to fold a WU while playing, then let it finish while I sleep.

If I'm set on playing LoL, it only needs 1 GPU to run with a settings maxed and even then the GPU is like half asleep (600~650MHz core speed gives 60fps), therefore the other 2 cards I could set to fold a WU while playing.0, and let them finish while I sleep.

But if I'm running with just the stock air cooling, that's quite a bit of hot air added to the room while sleeping.

Now granted, I have a window AC unit specifically to counteract that BUT even that still results in hot air near the exhaust area of the case.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I'll give that a look.
> Fan noise isn't the concern, unless I'm sleeping, otherwise I can run them at 100% fan and they stay very cool, and at 61C-64C load temps (fans @ 100%) they don't really run too hot, but the advantage of reference blowers not venting hot air in to the case means they vent all of it out the back, which in turn makes the room warmer (room temp raises about 1.5-2F with just one 290X folding at 62C). With a liquid cooled setup, the heat coming out of the radiator would sure be less than 3 cards venting normally, or at the very least, I'd be able to control where the radiator exhaust goes more.


Sadly, watercooling isn't magical and doesn't break the laws of physics and/or thermodynamics. If a card produces 250W of heat at full load while air cooled it will still produce 250W of heat when watercooled, but since watercooling is more efficient the biggest thing you'll notice is that your components run cooler. This is because heat can transfer remarkably faster through/to water than it can air (water's thermal conductivity is significantly higher than air's (0.6 vs 0.025 W/(m·K)). Over time, the room will still get just as warm on water as it would on air. The only way to avoid pumping heat into the room is to pump it somewhere else - I don't remember who did it, but as an example, someone here on OCN put their radiators in a window, and blew the heat outside.

In short, yes, you can technically control what direction the hot air is blown, but there will still be just as much heat produced by the cards. On the plus side however, watercooled rigs look have a significantly higher visual appeal to most people ^_^


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Well I had a fun, terrifying, horrifying, enlightening experience today... check the R9 290X owner club thread if you want the long version... but suffice to say, basically, I got the idea to redo the thermal paste on the Sapphire card (since I'm probably not going to keep it anyway, was a good experiment to learn how to do it) and...

I'm fairly sure I used too much paste, so temps are the same (stock goop vs MX-4, so it shouldn't be the same, right?). And I forgot to plug the fan back in when I reassembled it so I had to undo three screws again & pry the back up enough to get the fan plug out & plug it in lol That made me laugh cuz I remembered everything EXCEPT that.

I did get it cleaner though, overall, less dust build up now than before, it was quite disgusting, by far the nastiest of the cards I have...

I also unintentionally sniped a HIS R9 290X for $286.16 shipped, so now I have 4 matched cards (assuming it comes with Elpida). The temptation to setup the other 2 cards I'll have to resell as a folding unit is real... but I won't, kinda need to recoup the money. lol

I was so stressed out I had to put a very relaxing up beat song on to calm myself down from rollercoastering between rage & ZOMG WHAT DID I DO hood.
















I'm going to bed, exhausted now X_X


----------



## dman811

Both of my cards have Hynix memory


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My 780 Classified has Hynix..... That a bad thing, or?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> My 780 Classified has Hynix..... That a bad thing, or?


That is good.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Both of my cards have Hynix memory


That's a good thing (I think ), only reason I'm going for Elpida is so they match. Elpida is said by some to not clock as well as Hynix (I haven't tested mine yet to see if they can run 1550 vRAM like my old Hynix cards did). I've only tested 1150/1400 on these Elpida cards, need to test them at 1150/1550 like I did the Hynix ones, see if they can hang... maybe I'll get lucky & I can run lower voltage on these, who knows...

I'm just glad the Sapphire card is DED or anything. That was pretty much an all out mind-plow in terms of how worried I was I'd break the card during disassembly & putting the new goop on. But yeah, it's running cooler, slightly, even with what I believe to be an excessive amount of paste used...

Am I going to do it to the others? Doubt it... the Sapphire I took apart for 2 reasons, it also needed cleaning, and I wanted to try it... the others run as cool as the Sapphire does now, without redoing the paste... so in theory, they'd run even cooler, but I doubt I'll chance it until I get pads to replace the VRM thermal pads as well.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> That is good.


Ah, okay. I was curdious because dman had a sad face at the end of his post


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Ah, okay. I was curdious because dman had a sad face at the end of his post


Yeah, I wish HIS cards had Hynix, but from what I'm seeing, literally every single HIS R9 290X has Elpida. I asked a seller that has like 15 listed (obviously a miner, and the guy I won mine from that I just purchased, not the same guy I got the first 3 from though) and he said they're all Elpida.

It's funny, HIS cards seriously do sell for less, for no apparent reason, on EBay than others. An Asus & Diamond R9 290X ended right before & right after the one I got for $286, both ended at $300+ lol I don't get it







They're all Stock Reference Blower Cards, what difference does brand REALLY make, some people are silly...

Pro-Tip: If you want a 290X, buy a HIS if yer going used, they cheapa for no reason









I am seriously considering the liquid loop idea for a 3 card setup though. Hrmhrm... decisions decisions. I definitely gotta get this Sapphire & Asus resold before that loop becomes anything but a pipe dream though.

The HCP 850W Antec unit I got will be here TOMORROW, so I'll be setting up QuadFire tomorrow, and hopefully popping off a GPU WU on each once they're installed as a "welcome to hell" for the cards... 9hrs of 3-4 GPUs putting out 62-64C each, should be fun.


----------



## dman811

I though Elpida was the good memory?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I though Elpida was the good memory?


Elpida is generally the least desired. It works fine, just doesn't OC as easily/well as hynix and Samsung ICs.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Drumroll to see what this Sapphire card gets tortured with for WU since it's new thermal paste needs curing


















Edit: Why hello P13001, I do believe we haven't met!



*points to the TPF*







That's what I mentioned the other day, until it completes the first fold it lists some ridiculously insane number


----------



## HoneyBadger84

5m40s TPF, oooo yeah







And that was with me browsing OCN stealing some GPU cycles







lol

Edit: hoooooooooooly craaaaaaaaaaaaap that's a lotta points for one WU:


----------



## ZDngrfld

What does HFM say? Estimation in the client is wonky sometimes


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> What does HFM say? Estimation in the client is wonky sometimes


I don't know what HFM is







I'm new/returning to folding after 2 years away. Isn't that the thing where you can track stuff online remotely and such?

I checked the log, it's showing actual TPF in the 5m40s to 5m55s range depending on how much GPU task I'm stealing browsing. The last WU I did was on another 290X & it finished in ~9hr30m, it was a P13000 though, not a P13001... I think they're about the same length though.

It's already almost 17% done, 8hrs10mins remaining. 64C max load temp so far with 73.4F ambients in the room, VRMs are 43C/52C, so card is nice & cool... dunno how much good me redoing the GPU Core paste did, but who knows.


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> I don't know what HFM is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new/returning to folding after 2 years away. Isn't that the thing where you can track stuff online remotely and such?
> 
> I checked the log, it's showing actual TPF in the 5m40s to 5m55s range depending on how much GPU task I'm stealing browsing. The last WU I did was on another 290X & it finished in ~9hr30m, it was a P13000 though, not a P13001... I think they're about the same length though.
> 
> It's already almost 17% done, 8hrs10mins remaining. 64C max load temp so far with 73.4F ambients in the room, VRMs are 43C/52C, so card is nice & cool... dunno how much good me redoing the GPU Core paste did, but who knows.


Haha, I didn't even look at what thread I was in. Just clicked on the link in my subscriptions!








Check this thread out: [Guide] HFM.net guide for use with Dropbox and [email protected] v7 / Optional FTP settings


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> Haha, I didn't even look at what thread I was in. Just clicked on the link in my subscriptions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check this thread out: [Windows 7] Complete HFM Guide


Should I post up there? I don't think the ol' chart has any R9 290Xs on it, or am I wrong about that?


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Should I post up there? I don't think the ol' chart has any R9 290Xs on it, or am I wrong about that?


I posted the wrong guide. Use this one: [Guide] HFM.net guide for use with Dropbox and [email protected] v7 / Optional FTP settings

edit: are you talking about the GPU Projects PPD Database - Revived thread?
edit edit: I updated the guide in my other post...


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZDngrfld*
> 
> I posted the wrong guide. Use this one: [Guide] HFM.net guide for use with Dropbox and [email protected] v7 / Optional FTP settings
> 
> edit: are you talking about the GPU Projects PPD Database - Revived thread?


Yeah... and I can't figure out that HFM.net thing, I'll check out the newer guide. Thanks


----------



## ZDngrfld

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Yeah... and I can't figure out that HFM.net thing, I'll check out the newer guide. Thanks


More data is always nice. The first few steps should get you up and running if HFM and [email protected] are installed on the same machine.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Yeah I'm too tired to figure all that FHM.net stuff out right now, I'll look over it tomorrow morning after I get home for work. Thanks for the links though


----------



## dman811

My guess, and I'm 95% sure that I'm right, is that you are using [email protected] v7.4.4 instead of v7.3.6, if so download v7.3.6 from my sig and follow the guide ZDngrfld linked. You still have an awesome name Zach.


----------



## Danbeme32

Hey.. Am not new to folding but its been over 3 years seen I last folded. I downloaded the newest client [email protected] v7.4.4 and this puppy is confusing. I do got it running for now. Just trying to get use to the web thing..









My question will be is which client is better for me to fold on and how to get HFM going.. I still got to overclock this rig and tweak it out a bit.. Any help will be appreciated.. Thanks.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*
> 
> Hey.. Am not new to folding but its been over 3 years seen I last folded. I downloaded the newest client [email protected] v7.4.4 and this puppy is confusing. I do got it running for now. Just trying to get use to the web thing..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My question will be is which client is better for me to fold on and how to get HFM going.. I still got to overclock this rig and tweak it out a bit.. Any help will be appreciated.. Thanks.


If you want to use HFM, you'll need to revert back to v7.3.6 for now.

I have a HFM walkthrough over in the guides section.


----------



## dman811

To use HFM you need v7.3.6, you can download it from my sig, if you don't want to use the Web Control you can use the Advanced Control.

EDIT: anubis got to it before me


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> To use HFM you need v7.3.6, you can download it from my sig, if you don't want to use the Web Control you can use the Advanced Control.
> 
> EDIT: anubis got to it before me


I use advanced control, web interface is way too simplified for my liking.


----------



## dman811

Advanced Control is by far WAY better than Web Control.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Advanced Control is by far WAY better than Web Control.


Very. Easy to use too imo.

3 more hours give or take *queues the Jaws music* assuming it doesn't somehow glitch out again, whcih it shouldn't. Should report in at... before 5am my time so between 3-4hrs... will weigh in at 76-78K thanks to the power glitch stopping it for 30mins, won't be the full 84k. Still, not bad









That'll put me over 200k for da team


----------



## hertz9753

I also use Advanced Control. HMF will allow you to keep track of all of your folding on seperate rigs and when you're not at home.


----------



## Danbeme32

OK guys thanks for the help.. Got my rig folding.. Was able to oc my i5 4670 @ 4.4 1.25v. Just got to oc my video card and I be good to go..


----------



## Donkey1514

Hi!!!! I'm new to folding and have read all the guides but for some strange reason I still can't get my pc to fold my laundry..... HELP!!!


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*
> 
> Hi!!!! I'm new to folding and have read all the guides but for some strange reason I still can't get my pc to fold my laundry..... HELP!!!


----------



## Chooofoojoo




----------



## HoneyBadger84

The question today is: DO I want to hit 1M today, or not...







I have one last video card coming in that lagged behind the rest in terms of shipping, then I just gotta resell the ones I don't wanna keep (one is selling and ends today). I went to sleep at 327k woke up at 607k points ^_^ Not bad considering all 3 video cards have been idle for about 3hrs now that I had folding.

I wish there was a way to guarantee getting the smaller video card units so I could set them up for some 3 1/2 hr units, that would allow me to rack up some points & still be able to disassemble & test the new video card when I go get it. Gotta make sure it works because it matches my HIS cards so I'd have 4 if I choose to keep that one


----------



## Donkey1514

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:
Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84* 

The question today is: DO I want to hit 1M today, or not...







I have one last video card coming in that lagged behind the rest in terms of shipping, then I just gotta resell the ones I don't wanna keep (one is selling and ends today). I went to sleep at 327k woke up at 607k points ^_^ Not bad considering all 3 video cards have been idle for about 3hrs now that I had folding.

I wish there was a way to guarantee getting the smaller video card units so I could set them up for some 3 1/2 hr units, that would allow me to rack up some points & still be able to disassemble & test the new video card when I go get it. Gotta make sure it works because it matches my HIS cards so I'd have 4 if I choose to keep that one









In Linux I seem to be getting the smaller p9201 WUs pretty regularly.

Quote:

Quote:



> Originally Posted by *Chooofoojoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Donkey1514*


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> In Linux I seem to be getting the smaller p9201 WUs pretty regularly.










such jelly, much sandwich lol







Is it possible using the Advanced tag would help or probably not?


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such jelly, much sandwich lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible using the Advanced tag would help or probably not?


Advanced will probably get you p1300x WUs, which are on the larger side. Beta could get you p9202s, or core 18 WUs, I would not recommend that at this time.


----------



## dman811

Currently no flag is the best option I think.


----------



## anubis1127

I think you are correct.


----------



## DownshiftArtist

Guess I should get rid of mine for now then.


----------



## dman811

P9201 would be a good unit on your card DownshiftArtist, they only take about 16 hours on my 460, so I'd think in the 11-13 hour range for your 570.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

My client is stuck on updating and won't let me do anything this morning. :-\

Edit: Fixed, just had to reinstall the client over itself, apparently me removing & testing the one newer GPU the only putting 3 of the 4 cards back in irritated it a little.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My client is stuck on updating and won't let me do anything this morning. :-\
> 
> Edit: Fixed, just had to reinstall the client over itself, apparently me removing & testing the one newer GPU the only putting 3 of the 4 cards back in irritated it a little.


You should have installed v7.3.6 for HFM capability while you were doing that.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You should have installed v7.3.6 for HFM capability while you were doing that.


I think I am going to roll back to 7.3.6 this evening. Want to have full functionality for next month.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anubis1127*
> 
> You should have installed v7.3.6 for HFM capability while you were doing that.


Yeah I thought about that right after I started new units...

Right now I have all 3 that're currently in the system (spaced out with one slot in between each for better cooling) folding, only the top card's getting warmer than I'd like at 67C so far, the other two are leveled off at 63C... looks like Mister Asus is going to need is thermal paste redone, no reason for it to be running 4C hotter other than a bad TIM job.

I dunno how much longer I'll keep up regular folding, but I hurried through checking the card I'm reselling today specifically to get back to it... kinda wanna push past my old point total on my old team, which was around 10M if I remember correctly. Got two P13001s & one P13000.

Just waitin' to see where the top GPU levels off at before I go lay down for some sleep. Seems like it's gonna sit at 67C though, been in that area for a bit now.

Not too bad considering I have all the fans on 80% for less noise so I can sleep easier


----------



## dman811

Well if you decide to fold on one full time I'm sure a team in the Team Competition would love to have you in GPU-E.


----------



## CapnBiggles

I'm back with a new system. Time to go back and re-read what I can do to start pitching in again.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> I'm back with a new system. Time to go back and re-read what I can do to start pitching in again.


Welcome back! Let me know if you need any help getting up and running again.


----------



## dman811

I'll help too, I'm a sponge for this stuff.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Thank you for the warm welcome back! I greatly appreciate it.

Well if you don't mind me being somewhat lazy (Well more clueless, since I'm endeavoring to locate it myself) can you point me in the direction of the proper "get started" thread? I seem to have difficulty finding it.


----------



## dman811

I believe @anubis1127 has a guide but for the life of me I can't find it, maybe he can link it.


----------



## anubis1127

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CapnBiggles*
> 
> Thank you for the warm welcome back! I greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Well if you don't mind me being somewhat lazy (Well more clueless, since I'm endeavoring to locate it myself) can you point me in the direction of the proper "get started" thread? I seem to have difficulty finding it.


Quote:



> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I believe @anubis1127 has a guide but for the life of me I can't find it, maybe he can link it.


It's mainly zodac's guide. I updated it for v7.3.6 because it was getting dated. That should get you started @CapnBiggles, let me know if any questions come up.

http://www.overclock.net/t/977412/windows-7-8-complete-client-v7-3-6-guide/


----------



## dman811

And why the hell couldn't I find that? I opened every thread in that sub-forum with you as the starter and I couldn't find that.


----------



## CapnBiggles

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Well if you decide to fold on one full time I'm sure a team in the Team Competition would love to have you in GPU-E.


Mayhaps. Since the draw of folding is lower, and I don't plan on running GPU OC for regular use gaming, I'm looking at getting a Antec 1300W so I'm not having to run dual PSU 24/7. I figured out that the draw of 3 cards folding is roughly 560W max, is having my system on that PSU with it's 10 PCI-E plugs will be plenty since I need 9 total, one for the motherboard, 8 for the cards. Then I'll be able to fold without worrying about storms ago much once I get one new, big backup battery to protect against brownouts we get out here all the time.

The three units I had running today got interrupted by a power outage with 50mins to go, luckily I was awake, so I just waited for the storm to pass and started them back up. Lost about 10K points between the units but no big. Least it didn't break them by going out.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HoneyBadger84*
> 
> Mayhaps. Since the draw of folding is lower, and I don't plan on running GPU OC for regular use gaming, I'm looking at getting a Antec 1300W so I'm not having to run dual PSU 24/7. I figured out that the draw of 3 cards folding is roughly 560W max, is having my system on that PSU with it's 10 PCI-E plugs will be plenty since I need 9 total, one for the motherboard, 8 for the cards. Then I'll be able to fold without worrying about storms ago much once I get one new, big backup battery to protect against brownouts we get out here all the time.
> 
> The three units I had running today got interrupted by a power outage with 50mins to go, luckily I was awake, so I just waited for the storm to pass and started them back up. Lost about 10K points between the units but no big. Least it didn't break them by going out.


We are enablers and I have run dual PSU's.


----------



## HoneyBadger84

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> We are enablers and I have run dual PSU's.


That's what I have now. I don't like how it makes the system act when it first turns on. 

Antec HCP units have a cord that links the PSUs together and makes that splitter unnecessary, so I'm looking forward to getting a second one.


----------



## Deedaz

I decided to put this water cooling rig to good use and joined the team!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## dman811

Congrats on your first 10K Deedaz, now for 1M!


----------



## George C

Hey, im George. I built my own pc and then wanted to look into modding my case or just building more computers. From there I stumbled onto folding when I followed a build for a folding rig here on OCN. I've been folding a while now but only recently been running my pc near 24/7, before it was whenever I remembered. I hit my first million points the other day and am now at about 1.4/5 million. I have folded with OCN since I started.

CPU: i7 4790k @4.6Ghz
GPU: Palit Gtx 780 6gb

PPD: 170-180k

Im looking at building a dedicated folding rig atm so I dont over work my gaming one. I've introduced myself here so I'm maybe a little more know when I go hunting around for ideas


----------



## dman811

Good to have you folding with us George, that's some nice hardware that will definitely give some good PPD, although from what you're saying it's only about 180K, which is low for a 780 even on it's own.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good to have you folding with us George, that's some nice hardware that will definitely give some good PPD, although from what you're saying it's only about 180K, which is low for a 780 even on it's own.


Hard to say.. My Classy does 180k "stock."


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Good to have you folding with us George, that's some nice hardware that will definitely give some good PPD, although from what you're saying it's only about 180K, which is low for a 780 even on it's own.


That's news to me, I haven't tried any optimization and wouldn't know where to start. Gpu alone gets ~152,000 ppd and CPU is just under 16,000 atm but it's a little lower than usual atm. Know where I would start addressing lower performance?

Both CPU and GPU are sitting 65-70 degrees C at max load.


----------



## dman811

How many threads of your CPU are you folding on?


----------



## George C

8 I presume :s


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Try manually setting the CPU to 6 threads. GPU's need a dedicated thread on the processor, and the reason you go with six instead of seven is that some CPU WU's really don't like being run off of an odd number of threads.


----------



## dman811

Wulfe already said what I planned to say.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WhiteWulfe*
> 
> Hard to say.. My Classy does 180k "stock."


Not with core 17 1300x wu's
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Wulfe already said what I planned to say.


You forgot about the contest in your sig.


----------



## dman811

Which one?


----------



## hertz9753

Both.


----------



## dman811

Oh I see what you mean. Since you are already folding 24/7 George, you could easily participate in both the Team Competition and monthly Foldathons.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Wulfe already said what I planned to say.


I had to do something while waiting for the graphics card to cool in between benching runs


----------



## George C

okay so when i say im new to this i really am new. How would i go about dropping my number of cpu threads down to 6?


----------



## George C

Ah found it, sorry for the double post.



Why do i still show 8 cores being used under system info? Does it take time to take effect?


----------



## hertz9753

Did you click on save?


----------



## George C

I did press save.

On inspection i realise my ppd has jumped up 20,000 and now its saying cpu 6 instead of 8... guess it just didnt display instantly


----------



## hertz9753

Good to see.









Quite a few people the save part after edit and ok.


----------



## Ryahn

It sure has been a long, long time since I have been here. I am back and will be around somewhat. Looks like I need to catch up on some new faces and how things work again.


----------



## dman811

I'm here to help if you want it!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ryahn*
> 
> It sure has been a long, long time since I have been here. I am back and will be around somewhat. Looks like I need to catch up on some new faces and how things work again.


Welcome back.


----------



## Bezna

Hey guys, haven't folded in a long time. Might get back into it...
Is there a way to check my stats from a while ago? thanks


----------



## dman811

EOC will provide you with your stats. But I found them for you. Here.


----------



## Strat79

I'm back in the game again. I'm in the top 30-40 produces per day now. Amazing how much GPU has advanced so well. This 780Ti is rocking and I've got relatively low OC on it considering being under water. I never needed to push it any higher for games but I may just crank her up for max PPD possible. If I'd quit gaming in the morning when I get off work I'd probably put out another 10-15K but that probably isn't going to happen


----------



## dman811

If you game less than 4 hours a day I'm sure some teams in the Team Competition would love to have your 780 Ti fold for them in GPU-E.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you game less than 4 hours a day I'm sure some teams in the Team Competition would love to have your 780 Ti fold for them in GPU-E.


I'll look into it. Not really interested in the competition but I don't mind some team using me for their team either. I work 10 or 12 hours shifts so gaming is minimal, 2-3 hours at the absolute tops and that is maybe 3-4 times a week. I fold while I game too so I don't lose a whole lot with what little I do game.


----------



## Doozy420

I'm baaaack at it as-well after 2 years or so off and dabbling in bitcoin and scrypt mining, I have decided to put my (2) r9 290s to better use "Folding" of course.....I use to Fold on my 3570k unsure if I will....GPUs are sickening...anywho Howdy DooooOody all and Have a Good one!


----------



## dman811

If you'd like to fold 20/7 on one of those R9 290s, my team, Still in Beta would love to have you in our AMD slot


----------



## Doozy420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> If you'd like to fold 20/7 on one of those R9 290s, my team, Still in Beta would love to have you in our AMD slot


Coolbeans and thanks for the offer....for right now, I'm going to hold off as I tweak my cards and see if "Infinity" my original team needs a slot, otherwise I'm all Game!


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Seeing all these mentions of Infinity... Hrmm.... Nah, I game too much, or so I think. *shifty eyes*


----------



## Doozy420

I play WoT from time to time....games I get bored with...more into mind/strat games (my gpus are overkill for them) I can go integrated all the way for what I do...ALTHOUGH sometimes I feel the need for Speed (or jacking those graphics all the way up and dipping into something out of the world immersive only to stop when I realize this isn't anything really different *~looks around in-game..."sweet world......" *~kills something~* "nice effects...yep gpus are purdy good rocking it still, then back to Minecraft *****!


----------



## dman811

Lol, I've got my 460 and would probably use that as my main card if I get a 960 when they come out. Unless it's for the newer games.


----------



## Deedaz

Ok i finally got my linux box up and running! I'm using an AM1 chip (athlon 5350) but i cant get the gpu to fold right, it just fails after a few minutes. I was wondering if anyone had any ideas how to keep it running or if its just not powerful enough to handle folding.

thanks!


----------



## dman811

What is the GPU?


----------



## Deedaz

So i got my linux box up and running using an AM1 chip
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What is the GPU?


just the integrated graphics on the chip itself. It registers as separate from the cpu.


----------



## dman811

I wouldn't bother folding on the GPU built in, it might get you 2.5K total PPD.


----------



## Deedaz

yeah i was afraid of that with this series. I was hoping maybe the 5350 would be able to handle it being the top of the line. Its a nice little machine considering I did build the thing for the price of one or two components on my main rig lol


----------



## dman811

Ya, they make for good file servers if you add in a PCIe X4 slot SATA/SAS card and pretty good HTPCs.


----------



## thatsboot3101

Hello everyone. After 4 long years I finally have a new computer. I can't believe the PPD compared to my old PC. What kind of effect on hardware lifetime does folding 24/7 have? I wish I could do it but these GPU fans are still a little loud for my liking. I may need to suck it up and do a few OT shifts at work for some waterblocks and another rad.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Out of curiosity, are those cards overclocked? I would expect somewhat higher PPD

Oh, it's two 970's with a processor *laughs nervously*

I can't comment on life of GPUs with folding, but I'm pretty sure @dman811 and @hertz9753 would be able to say more about 24/7 folding for months on end ^_^


----------



## dman811

If you treat the hardware properly and clean your rig on a regular basis (if air cooled) or annually (if watercooled), then your hardware will be fine, even if you don't, it shouldn't effect it too badly. My GTX 660 Ti folds absolute 24/7 unless I am cleaning my Team Competition rig (done once a month like clockwork), and has done so for the past 6 months, before that it was about 23/7. People have had varying luck with hardware failing or not failing, for that matter, but failures are usually pretty few and far between. If you need help setting anything up, feel free to give me a holler.


----------



## hertz9753

I still have an older ASRock p67 with an i5 2500k running @ 4.0. Only the GTX 780 is folding. That is my TC rig.

BWG has my other ASRock P67 with an i7 2600k and GTX 660 Ti.

[email protected] will not kill hardware. Crazy overclocks do that...


----------



## Grizaptimus

Hey all, Got my new 4790k system running, and I figured I should start doing something important with my life, so here I am!

So umm, ya. hi


----------



## dman811

Awesome, welcome to The Fold! May I ask what the specs of that rig are?


----------



## Grizaptimus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Awesome, welcome to The Fold! May I ask what the specs of that rig are?


i7-4790k @ stock (for the moment, need better cooling)
ASUS z97-a Motherboard
16GB G-Skill DDR3 1866
Sapphire Tri-X Radeon R9-290
240GB Crucial M500 SSD
4 2TB Samsung HD
Lian Li V2000 Full Tower
Corsair TX-850 PSU


----------



## dman811

Nice rig, it should put up some serious points.


----------



## Grizaptimus

Quick question, is there a way to set a limit on the load it will place on the GPU? Currently the GPU is not in the best location in the case, and loading it out to 100% is not the best of ideas until i can redo everything inside my case.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Grizaptimus*
> 
> Quick question, is there a way to set a limit on the load it will place on the GPU? Currently the GPU is not in the best location in the case, and loading it out to 100% is not the best of ideas until i can redo everything inside my case.


You can reduce the clock Core clock speed via Afterburner or similar program - this will reduce your temps


----------



## Grizaptimus

Quite right! That would work as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You can reduce the clock Core clock speed via Afterburner or similar program - this will reduce your temps


----------



## thatsboot3101

I'm trying to wrap up my CentOS install for folding. Everything works except for overclocking via Coolbits on the second GPU, the first GPU I can overclock. I've followed some guides for the edits I need to make to xorg.conf but KDE doesn't like them, I lose my GUI, and have to revert. Anyone with experience doing this I'd appreciate any help.


----------



## dman811

@TheBlademaster01, I think this is your area of expertise.


----------



## thatsboot3101

Ah I was able to figure it out. I had only been manually specifying the BusID of the second card assuming it was auto-detecting the primary card without a problem. Once I manually specified the BusID of both cards I got it working. Of course I could have just plugged one of the monitors into the second card...If anyone needs help with it in the future I may be able to offer advice.


----------



## pshootr

Hello all, I have done very little folding in the past and recently installed [email protected] again. I am using my personal computer (the one in my sig) for folding. My folding team is set to "37726", but I am a little confused about how OCN comp. teams work, I guess you leave the team# the same, but change your user name and passkey?

Since I am using my personal rig to fold with, I will likely be folding part time. Is it likely that Comp. teams will hold their openings for full time folders?

Thanks


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pshootr*
> 
> Hello all, I have done very little folding in the past and recently installed [email protected] again. I am using my personal computer (the one in my sig) for folding. My folding team is set to "37726", but I am a little confused about how OCN comp. teams work, I guess you leave the team# the same, but change your user name and passkey?
> 
> Since I am using my personal rig to fold with, I will likely be folding part time. Is it likely that Comp. teams will hold their openings for full time folders?
> 
> Thanks


Teams are always looking for folders








If you are interested in Team Competition, sign up here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

The only thing you will need is a unique passkey (so that your competition points can be kept separate), all points accumulated on all passkeys will still be attributed to your name, so nothing is lost.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Teams are always looking for folders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are interested in Team Competition, sign up here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> The only thing you will need is a unique passkey (so that your competition points can be kept separate), all points accumulated on all passkeys will still be attributed to your name, so nothing is lost.


Great information, and thank you for the link also.







+1


----------



## LED Guy

I just started folding a few days ago. I am on an old laptop (i7 2640M) that has a linpack benchmark of 15 GFLOPS. This means my laptop represents 0.000032% of the total current [email protected] processing network.

8 WU completed in the last 4 days for 1889 points and I am already in the top 50% (don't really understand that one).

I am in awe of the millionaire folders here. I am honestly embarrassed to join the team as I don't have a lot to contribute at this point (wait till I finish my new build next month though . . . )


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LED Guy*
> 
> I just started folding a few days ago. I am on an old laptop (i7 2640M) that has a linpack benchmark of 15 GFLOPS. This means my laptop represents 0.000032% of the total current [email protected] processing network.
> 
> 8 WU completed in the last 4 days for 1889 points and I am already in the top 50% (don't really understand that one).
> 
> I am in awe of the millionaire folders here. I am honestly embarrassed to join the team as I don't have a lot to contribute at this point (wait till I finish my new build next month though . . . )


What is Monte Carlo modeling? You and dman811 will get along well.

Our team number is 37726.


----------



## LED Guy

Monte Carlo modeling is using random starting points or data sets to determine average or population behavior. In my case I deal with projections of device reliability based on errors in tests/measurements. The expected behavior is an exponential function of time so its a rather stiff equation and doing an error propagation is a nightmare as the test methods are based on averaging 10-30 results over multiple time intervals to determine long term behavior.

I also model LEDs, more specifically white LEDs. In particular CCT (color temperature, think about the shade of white) as well as the quality of light (CRI or color rendering index) as a function of LED variability (peak wavelength, spectral full width half max) and the impact of variation in phosphor efficiency, peak wavelength and thickness over the LEDs.

I also deal with production line flow modeling (to account for those irritating employees who don't work like machines).

It's really not as complicated as it sounds, but then I've been working with LEDs for over 25 years and I also earned a Ph.D. in Chemical Engineering studying MOCVD (the production process used to make the wafers that get turned into LED chips).

I'm also about to start my first build (amazing to me considering I've been programming or working with computers for just over 35 years).

200 million points - quite an accomplishment. That's dedication - respect.


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome @LED Guy
Good to have you here









Wait until you get those 980's folding in Linux - 800,000 points per day.


----------



## AMD SLI guru

welcome @LED Guy


----------



## jsco

hey all! i'm new to this game. all i know is that i'm sitting in a hot room filled with the shrill sounds of coil whine.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Wait until you get those 980's folding in Linux - 800,000 points per day.


i'm running on windows. is this why i'm seeing PPD numbers so much lower than what people are throwing around in these forums? i notice that the GPUs are all running FahCore 0x15 work units. estimated PPD so far is just over 300k. rig is a 5960x @4.5GHz and 3x 980s @1493MHz. extrapolating from others' numbers, i should be seeing 1M+. GPUs and CPU are all showing close to 100% load and work units are getting done. could i have misconfigured anything, or do i just twiddle my thumbs and hope for a higher PPD work load?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jsco*
> 
> hey all! i'm new to this game. all i know is that i'm sitting in a hot room filled with the shrill sounds of coil whine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm running on windows. is this why i'm seeing PPD numbers so much lower than what people are throwing around in these forums? i notice that the GPUs are all running FahCore 0x15 work units. estimated PPD so far is just over 300k. rig is a 5960x @4.5GHz and 3x 980s @1493MHz. extrapolating from others' numbers, i should be seeing 1M+. GPUs and CPU are all showing close to 100% load and work units are getting done. could i have misconfigured anything, or do i just twiddle my thumbs and hope for a higher PPD work load?


You will only see about 80K PPD per GTX980 GPU running 0x15 work units as they do not have a Quick Return Bonus. You will get the QRB's when you run 0x17 work units. Unfortunately, in Windows getting 0x17's is the luck of the draw. Many including myself fold our in Linux and only see 0x17 work unit (plus the occasional empty server - but that is another story







)

Anyways, it sound like everything is normal, you will have to hope that on your next update you will receive the 0x17 work unit.


----------



## 307thSapper

New to folding, so I thought I might join a team.


----------



## pshootr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *307thSapper*
> 
> New to folding, so I thought I might join a team.


Hi, welcome to OCN. I am also new to folding. You can get OCN's team# and passkey here.

Happy folding


----------



## Zelx0

Hello everyone, I'm not new to the folding trend, but I am new here so I joined your team







happy folding!


----------



## dman811

Welcome to OCN, and the Fold!


----------



## hertz9753

Welcome to all of the new folders.







Somebody posted this in another thread and I like to share.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Hello everyone, I've thought about Folding for the past couple of years and for whatever reason I never seemed to get around to it. Well very early yesterday morning I was sitting looking at several old computers sitting under my workbench and figured why not. So I pulled one of 'em out and loaded it up and it's now been running for over 24 hours


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've thought about Folding for the past couple of years and for whatever reason I never seemed to get around to it. Well very early yesterday morning I was sitting looking at several old computers sitting under my workbench and figured why not. So I pulled one of 'em out and loaded it up and it's now been running for over 24 hours


Welcome sir! Glad to have you part of the team


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Hello everyone, I've thought about Folding for the past couple of years and for whatever reason I never seemed to get around to it. Well very early yesterday morning I was sitting looking at several old computers sitting under my workbench and figured why not. So I pulled one of 'em out and loaded it up and it's now been running for over 24 hours


Welcome to the fold


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Simmons572*
> 
> Welcome sir! Glad to have you part of the team


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome to the fold


Thanks to both of you


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Thanks to both of you


Ooooh, a nice shiny GTX 980 - When you are ready to try folding on that, I would suggest folding using Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 - you should expect to see about 400,000 points per day.


----------



## dman811

Welcome to the Fold! If you require any help with folding, feel free to ask any of us, we are all very willing and ready to help.

That said, how old are these computers? Do they have GPUs in them? If so, what generations. Also, what CPUs are in them, and are you folding on them?


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Ooooh, a nice shiny GTX 980 - When you are ready to try folding on that, I would suggest folding using Ubuntu 14.04/14.10 - you should expect to see about 400,000 points per day.


Well, I'm a fair distance from folding on the 980 since the truck just dropped it at my door about 20 minutes or so ago


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Welcome to the Fold! If you require any help with folding, feel free to ask any of us, we are all very willing and ready to help.
> 
> That said, how old are these computers? Do they have GPUs in them? If so, what generations. Also, what CPUs are in them, and are you folding on them?


The one I started on is an old socket 775 Core 2 Duo, and the GPU is pre Cuda so it doesn't support folding. That could be taken care of with an inexpensive GT 730, but as it's only being used because it was just sitting there I'll see







I'm also using my laptop a bit and that is a Core I7 and has a GTX 660M in it, and I'm also running only when idle on another computer in the house which is a Core I5 and has a GTX 650 in it. Thanks for giving me a place to ask questions, I imagine I'll have a few as time goes by and I ease into this new world







I'm not out to earn points for the sake of points, I've lost a couple of people to Cancer over the past few years and I just hope this can help others.


----------



## dman811

Sounds good, it's nice to see someone out there doing it to help rather than for the points. The points just add to the fun as a sort of competition.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Sounds good, it's nice to see someone out there doing it to help rather than for the points. The points just add to the fun as a sort of competition.


Oh and I'll probably end up trying to better my own scores at some point


----------



## AMD SLI guru

welcome to all the new folders!


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AMD SLI guru*
> 
> welcome to all the new folders!


Do you still have the server case and the Polk RTi 7's?


----------



## generalkayoss

So how exactly do I join the team? I've got a whopping 200k points to contribute.


----------



## dman811

You input the team number (37726) into your folding client, and then you fold. If you would like to fold in the Team Competition, that needs dedication of at least 20/7 folding.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So how exactly do I join the team? I've got a whopping 200k points to contribute.


Now, if you would like to get more than 300K PPD on that rig, start folding in Ubuntu 14.10. Welcome


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> So how exactly do I join the team? I've got a whopping 200k points to contribute.


http://www.overclock.net/f/55/overclock-net-folding-home-team


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> You input the team number (37726) into your folding client, and then you fold. If you would like to fold in the Team Competition, that needs dedication of at least 20/7 folding.


Done. Not ready to join the team competition quite yet...

But I've got a spare GTX 660 lying around, and I plan on building a budget folding rig to run 24/7. Once I finish this one up.

- My dad passed away due to pancreatic cancer about 10 years ago... so folding actually means something to me


----------



## generalkayoss

Well, I went ahead and threw the 660 in there too. A little googling and I've got both cards folding









I just can't figure out how to overclock them independently.... And my CPU seems to be paused for some reason.


----------



## dman811

1) Use the desktop client (Advanced control) instead of the Web Control, you've got so much more capabilities with the AC.

2) The GTX 660 will not perform optimally on new drivers for folding, it is a GK106 card and will perform best with 327.23.

3) Each NVIDIA GPU that you are folding must have one CPU core/thread worth of headroom.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 1) Use the desktop client (Advanced control) instead of the Web Control, you've got so much more capabilities with the AC.
> 2) The GTX 660 will not perform optimally on new drivers for folding, it is a GK106 card and will perform best with 327.23.
> 3) Each NVIDIA GPU that you are folding must have one CPU core/thread worth of headroom.


1 - done

2 - I see this, at the rate it's going now - ten hour work unit yielding 20k points :/

3. edit - I see why now, it was paused in advanced control.

It's getting hot in here....


----------



## dman811

At full optimization it should yield around 55-65K for an 9-10 hour work unit


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Just started folding a few hours ago and I'm really liking the contribution to a good cause, I have a few spare PC parts lying around and i'm wondering if i can make a cheap folding rig with them and thought i might need some help with some components. The spare parts i have are an 850w PSU, case and an ATI 5870. Any suggestions on a mATX cheap build that would do well?


----------



## dman811

Unfortunately pre-GCN cards aren't good at folding, and the 5xxx series is no longer supported. That said, BOINC supplies many great causes and works well on any GPUs/CPUs.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> At full optimization it should yield around 55-65K for an 9-10 hour work unit


Well I had both of them folding all night with no problems. I hate that the 660 is so weak folding with these drivers. I'm wondering if it's even doing enough to make it's power consumption worthwhile. I know this is probably a stupid question, but is there any way to use different sets of drivers for each card?


----------



## dman811

No, unfortunately there is no way to do that.


----------



## Strat79

Have a new GTX 960 coming in tomorrow for another computer in the house. Can't find much info on them yet for PPD but looks to be ~140-150K at 1400-1450Mhz. I also have another 500GB SSD coming for my build with the 780Ti and plan on using my old SSD to dual boot Ubuntu on it. I wonder how much difference it makes on a 780Ti going from windows to Linux? With just windows, it looks like I will be pushing very close to 400K, if not over that with both cards plus the smaller points from my 2600K. I may actually make it into the top 20 producers for once


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> Have a new GTX 960 coming in tomorrow for another computer in the house. Can't find much info on them yet for PPD but looks to be ~140-150K at 1400-1450Mhz. I also have another 500GB SSD coming for my build with the 780Ti and plan on using my old SSD to dual boot Ubuntu on it. I wonder how much difference it makes on a 780Ti going from windows to Linux? With just windows, it looks like I will be pushing very close to 400K, if not over that with both cards plus the smaller points from my 2600K. I may actually make it into the top 20 producers for once


780Ti in Ubuntu at or around 1228Mhz will give you about 280-300K PPD. I will be firing mine up this weekend for the Foldathon which starts on the 16th. Are you ready


----------



## WeirdHarold

Okay so currently all my computers are Windows based, but from what I'm seeing in here systems running Linux / Ubuntu do better? I've never messed with Linux but have always thought about it and as I don't want to purchase a copy of windows for any computer that I'm going to dedicate to folding and I also don't want to re-install Windows every 30 days Ubuntu sounds like a good option. So questions that come to mind are:

1 - Where is the best place to download Ubuntu? - Ubuntu.com, well that was a stupid moment for me









2 - What do I need to know to set up Folding on it ?

Thanks in advance for the help









Currently burning the ISO to a DVD-R


----------



## dman811

@TheBlademaster01 and @lanofsong are the people to ask about Linux. I fold in Linux myself, but I'm not anywhere near an expert, or even the level either of those two are at.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WeirdHarold*
> 
> Okay so currently all my computers are Windows based, but from what I'm seeing in here systems running Linux / Ubuntu do better? I've never messed with Linux but have always thought about it and as I don't want to purchase a copy of windows for any computer that I'm going to dedicate to folding and I also don't want to re-install Windows every 30 days Ubuntu sounds like a good option. So questions that come to mind are:
> 
> 1 - Where is the best place to download Ubuntu? - Ubuntu.com, well that was a stupid moment for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 - What do I need to know to set up Folding on it ?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently burning the ISO to a DVD-R


I will locate the Write up when I get home - reasonably simple.
Thx to Dman but I really do not know much about Linux, just how to install and fold. The Blademaster01 really is the "GO TO" person when you are lost when folding - regardless of OS.


----------



## dman811

I can set it up to fold, but I stumble, that's for sure.


----------



## lanofsong

@WeirdHarold
This will help.
Let me know if you are unsure and i will do my best to help you out









http://www.overclock.net/t/1533678/how-to-get-linux-ubuntu-working-with-a-gtx970-also-a-f-h-starter-help-at-the-end-too/0_20

The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## generalkayoss

Hey guys, back again. I had been folding with a 660 and 970. I removed the 660 today (put 970 on water) and it screwed up my FAH client. It wouldn't detect anything, even the cpu, and wouldn't let me access the configuration. No big deal right, just re-install? Well I did, and it's working again with one little problem...

The icon isn't showing up with the rest of the notification icons on the bottom right in windows 7. So I have no way to access advanced control..... any ideas?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generalkayoss*
> 
> Hey guys, back again. I had been folding with a 660 and 970. I removed the 660 today (put 970 on water) and it screwed up my FAH client. It wouldn't detect anything, even the cpu, and wouldn't let me access the configuration. No big deal right, just re-install? Well I did, and it's working again with one little problem...
> 
> The icon isn't showing up with the rest of the notification icons on the bottom right in windows 7. So I have no way to access advanced control..... any ideas?


Start button - All Programs - FAHclient - FAHcontrol


----------



## dman811

Type FAHControl into your start menu and open that. It sometimes does that.


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Type FAHControl into your start menu and open that. It sometimes does that.


Thanks buddy! That worked.

Here's a few shots of the finally completed "Frankenstein"


----------



## dman811

It folds right?


----------



## generalkayoss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It folds right?


All night long, till the break of dawn!

Then I let it rest while I work. lol


----------



## WeirdHarold

thanks for the tips on Linux guys, I was able to install Ubuntu and get the SMP Client up and running on it at last, don't know if that's the best way to fold with Ubuntu so if there is a better way please let me know. At the moment the computer that I'm messing with is just an old Intel Socket 775 system with a Q6600 in it, if I get it running good I'll add a Graphics card to it.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Guys I need some help. So i got my GTX 980s yesteday and everything's good with them, enjoying games.
But today i thought i'd let them fold while i'm not using my computer. 2 minutes after I pressed fold the cards started to make some coil whine and i paused folding, right after that the screen turned black for 30 seconds and worked again, then i got a notification saying display driver stopped working and has recovered.

Any idea what this is?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Guys I need some help. So i got my GTX 980s yesteday and everything's good with them, enjoying games.
> But today i thought i'd let them fold while i'm not using my computer. 2 minutes after I pressed fold the cards started to make some coil whine and i paused folding, right after that the screen turned black for 30 seconds and worked again, then i got a notification saying display driver stopped working and has recovered.
> 
> Any idea what this is?


What are your core and mem clock speeds? temps?

Try folding at "out of box" settings and crank the fan speed up - let it complete a few units.

Not sure about coil whine


----------



## NBrock

Can you verify the coil whine is on the cards or your power supply. I notice you have an RM850. I have one too and had problems with the first one I had. It ended up crapping out on me but caused similar issues when i put the GPU under heavy load. I also found out after it was too late to return it at Microcenter for a different type of PSU that the RM series is known to have issues and not be the best. The RM850 they replaced it with was I guess the revised one so no issues so far.

Like the guy above said check your overclocks. CPU, Mem and GPUs.
Make sure SLI isn't enabled for Folding.
Maybe remove drivers and re-install them.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What are your core and mem clock speeds? temps?
> 
> Try folding at "out of box" settings and crank the fan speed up - let it complete a few units.
> 
> Not sure about coil whine


1st card idle/under load 40c/80-83c
2nd card idle/under load 33c/70c

They are out of the box settings, stock clocks. haven't had any problems with games even under heavy load.
I thought this might be a problem with the driver/FAH client settings..


----------



## NBrock

If you do hear the whine from the cards. take one out and test each one at a time. maybe one card is just a lemon.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NBrock*
> 
> If you do hear the whine from the cards. take one out and test each one at a time. maybe one card is just a lemon.


Just disabled SLI and tried to fold on each card at a time, both did the same thing 1 minute into folding and the coil whine starts. GPU-Z telling me 99% load and about 65c temp when folding.


----------



## lanofsong

Crank the fans to 100% on both cards and fold for a little while 10/15 minutes and see what temps are? I don't see 83C on my 980's but my place is about 65F.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Are these results any good? the noise is weird as I have just tried a few different benchmarks and none of the gpus get up to the level of noise folding causes.

Room temp is about 72F


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> 
> 
> Are these results any good? the noise is weird as I have just tried a few different benchmarks and none of the gpus get up to the level of noise folding causes.
> 
> Room temp is about 72F


Looks like you are folding Core 15 units (Fahcore 0x15). My cards run much hotter folding these units, and you don't get any bonus









Core 17 (fahcore 0x17) are nice units to fold, your cards will run much cooler and will easily give you about 380,000 points per GPU.

Keep folding - hopefully you will get better units


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Looks like you are folding Core 15 units (Fahcore 0x15). My cards run much hotter folding these units, and you don't get any bonus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Core 17 (fahcore 0x17) are nice units to fold, your cards will run much cooler and will easily give you about 380,000 points per GPU.
> 
> Keep folding - hopefully you will get better units


Edit - your numbers are right where they are supposed to be for these units








Crank up your fans.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Edit - your numbers are right where they are supposed to be for these units
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Crank up your fans.


Glad to hear that







thanks for the help!

I just did


----------



## WhiteWulfe

In addition to what others have said, core 15's make some gtx 980's whine. They're the only things that make my msi tx 980 gaming 4g whine.


----------



## generalkayoss

I've been getting nothing but core 15's here recently too. No bonus points and really annoying coil whine like you guys said!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> Glad to hear that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help!
> 
> I just did


Another option is to install Ubuntu and fold, you will see a 10 to 15% increase PPD and no more core 15's (quite possibly, no coil whine). This is what I chose to do and have not looked back


----------



## AMD SLI guru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Do you still have the server case and the Polk RTi 7's?


 I still have the RTI 7's but the server rack is gone. I ended up selling most everything and downsizing due to me living in apartments. It makes it way too difficult to manage that when, every year I have to move * or few years* and not be able to modify the AC or anything to displace the heat which is massive. Unless it is winter time and I can open windows, summer time folding is almost impossible.

I want to get a mini rack, because that's actually movable but as of right now, the beast is gone.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

I did think of that, but i prefer windows as my daily driver


----------



## Strat79

I've gotten nothing but core 15's on my GTX960 since I put in the fold(pun intended). It's been about 11 or 12 days and going through my history in HFM, ever single one has been 15's.

This is under Windows 8.1 for now. I'm in the process of getting Ubuntu up and running on that rig so hopefully that will put an end to those. My 780 Ti is getting mostly 17's but the last couple days it's been getting alot of 15's too. I just bought a 500GB Samsung SSD so I'll probably get that one on dual boot Ubuntu and Win 8.1 too. I'm only averaging about 250K when, with my OC's on the GPU's, I should be getting upwards of 400K on Ubuntu. A 2600k at 4.8, 780 Ti at 1350ish I think now and a GTX960 at 1550. I have the 960 in a an older PC with an i7 920 @4.0 so I could use it too but that one is on air. Thinking the extra heat and hit on my power bill just wouldn't be worth it.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> I've gotten nothing but core 15's on my GTX960 since I put in the fold(pun intended). It's been about 11 or 12 days and going through my history in HFM, ever single one has been 15's.
> 
> This is under Windows 8.1 for now. I'm in the process of getting Ubuntu up and running on that rig so hopefully that will put an end to those. My 780 Ti is getting mostly 17's but the last couple days it's been getting alot of 15's too. I just bought a 500GB Samsung SSD so I'll probably get that one on dual boot Ubuntu and Win 8.1 too. I'm only averaging about 250K when, with my OC's on the GPU's, I should be getting upwards of 400K on Ubuntu. A 2600k at 4.8, 780 Ti at 1350ish I think now and a GTX960 at 1550. I have the 960 in a an older PC with an i7 920 @4.0 so I could use it too but that one is on air. Thinking the extra heat and hit on my power bill just wouldn't be worth it.


15s causing nothing but trouble for me, they cause very annoying coil whine on my 980s, and i hate having to leave them for 24+ hours with that amount of noise.


----------



## lanofsong

I have three rigs that i regularly unplug their Win7 drives and plug in their Ubuntu drives when i like to fold - and plug reverse the process when my sons want to game - takes all of 5 minutes. Just avoiding one core 15 makes this method worth it.


----------



## MakaveliSmalls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I have three rigs that i regularly unplug their Win7 drives and plug in their Ubuntu drives when i like to fold - and plug reverse the process when my sons want to game - takes all of 5 minutes. Just avoiding one core 15 makes this method worth it.


I'm really thinking about it, just remembered I have an SSD lying around. Dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu doesn't sound bad. From what I understand there's no core 15?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MakaveliSmalls*
> 
> I'm really thinking about it, just remembered I have an SSD lying around. Dual booting Windows 8.1 and Ubuntu doesn't sound bad. From what I understand there's no core 15?


Yup, no core 15's just MAJOR PPD









Let me know if you need some help.


----------



## Strat79

Yeah, It's worth the time getting Linux up and running if you are folding even half of the year. 24/7 and GPU folding it's a must. I can't believe how much difference it made on my PPD. I went from ~250K/day to 400K+/day within a weeks time. I'm now in the top 20 producers in 24hr/average. When it finally catches up with my real average, I should be in the top 15.

/inserts "The Jefferson's" theme song.


----------



## hertz9753

You are older and own a guitar.


----------



## Strat79

I hesitated before hitting reply thinking that it may fly over the majority of the people that reads it. I know we have a decently large group of older folks on here though, especially in the folding section.

I'm old and own a guitar... that is older than me. I have a vintage 74 Strat that predates me by a few years. I have a 79 Strat as well(hence my screen name) , which happens to be my birth year but wasn't intended. I had no idea it was a 79 model till years after I acquired it. Just wished I didn't give up so many of my guitars over the years. Would love to have some of the ones I had when I first started out.


----------



## hertz9753

I also have a guitar. It's an older Harmony Les Paul copy from the 80's. Not my guitar but that is what it looks like.



Tiny picture.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Guitars are one of the instruments I never could really figure out... Oh wait, never sat down with one, but even looking at "learn to play guitar" kind of beginner books it's mind boggling...

....And this is from someone who used to play the Oboe pretty well (if we didn't have to return the rental I had been using for years, I could have held my own against most people entering in for a seat with the city's symphony back then). So can't wait to get a house so I can play again, stupid 50 year old buildings!!!

For now I "make do" with my Maschine mkII... Ugh, I need to clean some of the dust off of it  (...and buy a snare stand since I soon won't have a desk for it to sit on)


----------



## Strat79

Top 15.







Now if I can just keep putting out these numbers, I'll be happy.

I'm seriously considering using EVGA's step-up on my 960 and getting a 970. I'm trying to find a good balance of PPD and heat/power draw. My 780 Ti is putting out some serious heat. So much that I am considering putting it in another room and opening the window to keep it cool. With it and the 960 and my 2600k all folding in one room, it's ridiculously hot in the room. The 2600k/780 Ti build is on water so it's much quieter and usually my main rig but I'm not gaming or using it much at all so I may go ahead and move it and get used to the fans of the 960(or possibly 970 soon). I may just move them all into their in room. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

My MSI GTX 980 Gaming 4G puts out less heat folding at 1551MHz core (although lately I've been folding at 1460MHz core due to the condo management jacking up the heaters in the hallways)... than my 780 Classified ever did at 1267MHz core, while also putting out 1.8x the PPD (lately I'm averaging around 375k PPD when folding core 17's). Uses less power too, which is rather nice ^_^


----------



## Strat79

Yeah, the lower the power use the lower the heat, no matter what cooling you use. It's still going to dump the heat into its surroundings and usually the room unless vented. I knew the 900 series used less power, and as a consequence heat, but wasn't sure how much difference it was. I figure a 970 will put out about the same PPD as my 780 Ti while using a sizable difference in power. That's why I was thinking of just stepping up my 960 for a 970.

I have reservations because I know I'll just pop the 970 in with the 780 Ti and have even more total heat than before, heh. I couldn't stand knowing I had a card sitting around doing nothing. I get the folding itch, I go all out usually. My electric bill is going to hurt once winter is over. I've been adding part after part to my amazon cart since my last post. I've almost hit submit about 10 times on a whole new system for strictly folding. Yeah, I'm going to cry when I get my bill.


----------



## George C

I swapped my 780 for 2x 970's, overall ambient heat in the surrounding area isnt too much higher but my ppd doubled...


----------



## NBrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> 
> 
> Top 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just keep putting out these numbers, I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm seriously considering using EVGA's step-up on my 960 and getting a 970. I'm trying to find a good balance of PPD and heat/power draw. My 780 Ti is putting out some serious heat. So much that I am considering putting it in another room and opening the window to keep it cool. With it and the 960 and my 2600k all folding in one room, it's ridiculously hot in the room. The 2600k/780 Ti build is on water so it's much quieter and usually my main rig but I'm not gaming or using it much at all so I may go ahead and move it and get used to the fans of the 960(or possibly 970 soon). I may just move them all into their in room. Decisions, decisions.


Woot Woot I'm #18 lol. Didn't even know haha.


----------



## Simmons572

Dang, I need to step up my game!

I'm sitting at number 25 though


----------



## WhiteWulfe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> Yeah, the lower the power use the lower the heat, no matter what cooling you use. It's still going to dump the heat into its surroundings and usually the room unless vented. I knew the 900 series used less power, and as a consequence heat, but wasn't sure how much difference it was. I figure a 970 will put out about the same PPD as my 780 Ti while using a sizable difference in power. That's why I was thinking of just stepping up my 960 for a 970.
> 
> I have reservations because I know I'll just pop the 970 in with the 780 Ti and have even more total heat than before, heh. I couldn't stand knowing I had a card sitting around doing nothing. I get the folding itch, I go all out usually. My electric bill is going to hurt once winter is over. I've been adding part after part to my amazon cart since my last post. I've almost hit submit about 10 times on a whole new system for strictly folding. Yeah, I'm going to cry when I get my bill.


Part of it is just how efficient Maxwell is. It isn't going to heat a room anywhere near as "efficiently" as Kepler did. Nice to not have much heat going into the living room while putting out 370k+ PPD ^_^


----------



## dman811

It was 80°F in my room tonight after I got home from dinner with my aunt and one of my cousins. They happened to be in NC checking out colleges and stopped and bought dinner. It was really good to see them, especially since they are really the only part of the family we really do like and get along with.


----------



## George C

Where is that list?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> 
> 
> Top 15.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now if I can just keep putting out these numbers, I'll be happy.
> 
> I'm seriously considering using EVGA's step-up on my 960 and getting a 970. I'm trying to find a good balance of PPD and heat/power draw. My 780 Ti is putting out some serious heat. So much that I am considering putting it in another room and opening the window to keep it cool. With it and the 960 and my 2600k all folding in one room, it's ridiculously hot in the room. The 2600k/780 Ti build is on water so it's much quieter and usually my main rig but I'm not gaming or using it much at all so I may go ahead and move it and get used to the fans of the 960(or possibly 970 soon). I may just move them all into their in room. Decisions, decisions.


Where can i find this table btw?


----------



## lanofsong

@George C

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/team_summary.php?s=&t=37726


----------



## George C

Thanks. ooh rank 777, nice number


----------



## RedM00N

New to folding, started about a month ago and stopped for a few weeks due to issues. Figured I'd pop in to say hi, and ask some stuff(since its mainly old hardware)

After getting a nice taste of Linux's folding increase on my cpu vs. windows, would my two little ol' 680 Classifieds fold well/better in Linux; and if so, what drivers would be best for them on Linux?
(Currently each pull about 110k PPD peak @ 1254Mhz in windows)

Also, what be good PPD for a 3930 @ 4.6? I've seen about 70K when I did 3 WU's in Ubuntu 14.04. Wan't to make sure all my stuff is performing at its best


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> New to folding, started about a month ago and stopped for a few weeks due to issues. Figured I'd pop in to say hi, and ask some stuff(since its mainly old hardware)
> 
> After getting a nice taste of Linux's folding increase on my cpu vs. windows, would my two little ol' 680 Classifieds fold well/better in Linux; and if so, what drivers would be best for them on Linux?
> (Currently each pull about 110k PPD peak @ 1254Mhz in windows)
> 
> Also, what be good PPD for a 3930 @ 4.6? I've seen about 70K when I did 3 WU's in Ubuntu 14.04. Wan't to make sure all my stuff is performing at its best


Hi RedM00n,

I believe only 780 and above GPU's really benefit by folding in Linux unless you are willing to Flash your GPU Bios. You can use newer drivers that allow for OC'ing your GPU in Linux but these driver cut your PPD in half, so it is not worth it.
What drivers are you using in Windows?
As for 3930K - those are some really nice points







You may want to consider competing in OCN Team Competition in the I7 category, @70K PPD you could/should win.
Check it out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20

Let me know


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi RedM00n,
> 
> I believe only 780 and above GPU's really benefit by folding in Linux unless you are willing to Flash your GPU Bios. You can use newer drivers that allow for OC'ing your GPU in Linux but these driver cut your PPD in half, so it is not worth it.
> What drivers are you using in Windows?
> As for 3930K - those are some really nice points
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to consider competing in OCN Team Competition in the I7 category, @70K PPD you could/should win.
> Check it out:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/775167/team-competition-sign-up-sheet/0_20
> 
> Let me know


My drivers are 347.52.
If by bios flashing, do you mean modding the bios to do the overclocking instead of software? If so, that's how I have them set up. So I could roll with older Linux drivers. Just as long as csgo runs decently, tho I just just play zombie escape and dm, nothing serious.

As for the Team Comp, I'd love to but that 70k ppd was on Linux with 12 threads. My CPU only does folding on 8 threads 24/7, and I'd be swapping between Linux/W7 depending on what I need to do. So points would fluctuate and be about 55K tops I'd guess. Unless this is a non issue, then I'd probably go for it


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> My drivers are 347.52.
> If by bios flashing, do you mean modding the bios to do the overclocking instead of software? If so, that's how I have them set up. So I could roll with older Linux drivers. Just as long as csgo runs decently, tho I just just play zombie escape and dm, nothing serious.
> 
> As for the Team Comp, I'd love to but that 70k ppd was on Linux with 12 threads. My CPU only does folding on 8 threads 24/7, and I'd be swapping between Linux/W7 depending on what I need to do. So points would fluctuate and be about 55K tops I'd guess. Unless this is a non issue, then I'd probably go for it


What kind of PPD did you get on your 680's with the older 327.23 drivers in Windows?

Fill out the form in my previous post for TC - even at 55K, you will be within reach of top spot especially if folding 24/7.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What kind of PPD did you get on your 680's with the older 327.23 drivers in Windows?
> 
> Fill out the form in my previous post for TC - even at 55K, you will be within reach of top spot especially if folding 24/7.


Ill hold off for now on the TC. Going to be going through some hardships starting next week so I'm not sure how it will affect me and how long if it does. Hate to be relied on, then fall through when the time comes.

Anyway, I don't know about 327.23, didn't start folding till about a month ago. Ive just recently started seeing 100k+ ppd too, so it could just be the units I'm getting right now. Could try reverting to those drivers mid WU(if this is safe) and note the changes. Otherwise my ppd seems to sporadic to do a completely new WU. I've seen some start at 45k a few percent in, and end up with 90k an hour later, and others take a day for 55k


----------



## dman811

Linux benefits really well on GK104 cards. ~60K to 85K or higher PPD in Linux on my GTX 660 Ti, so I'd imagine your 680 (with optimal drivers) would be ~110K to probably 150K, maybe higher. If I had my 770 in Linux I'd have a better approximation.

Top spot would still be possible at 20 hours 70K.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What kind of PPD did you get on your 680's with the older 327.23 drivers in Windows?
> 
> Fill out the form in my previous post for TC - even at 55K, you will be within reach of top spot especially if folding 24/7.


Getting a bit lower than before on the second gpu, but mainly because new WU's. I'll wait for more units, but I dont see any initial improvements.

9104 (29,4,19)
PPD - 110.5K
TPF - 3m 17 sec

9112 (29,0 28)
PPD - 98k
TPF - 3m 48s


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Getting a bit lower than before on the second gpu, but mainly because new WU's. I'll wait for more units, but I dont see any initial improvements.
> 
> 9104 (29,4,19)
> PPD - 110.5K
> TPF - 3m 17 sec
> 
> 9112 (29,0 28)
> PPD - 98k
> TPF - 3m 48s


Yup these new units are over the place concerning PPD, hopefully you will get a 9201 and be able to compare.


----------



## RedM00N

Also, I've been thinking all day about doing a Micro ATX for 24/7 cpu folding. How would a 5820/5930(most likley a 5820) fair clock per clock(i.e 4.6 and 4.6) versus a 3930? Doesn't seem to be much about Haswell-e for folding. Even if I got a dud clocker at like 4.4, I'll still do it, just as long as it can, at the worst, equal my 3930. But I'd be sacrificing going from two Titan x's to one on release, for now, for this rig, so I'd like the bump to be noticable


----------



## dman811

They are amazing for folding. I believe @DarthBaggins will soon have a 5930K and the way he can keep up with everyone else on his 4790K in that slot, I'd imagine that he can do even better with the 5930K.


----------



## RedM00N

How much PPD gain would you guys say linux has over windows? Would ~75K-100K be a good gain(specifically for a Titan x)? Would put the Titan x right where I estimated if its a similar gain.


----------



## dman811

Linux is more of a percentage gain rather than a +100K gain. I'd ask @lanofsong what he thinks.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Linux is more of a percentage gain rather than a +100K gain. I'd ask @lanofsong
> what he thinks.


As Dman said - a % gain over Windows at same clock speed. I would guess 15% increase.


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> As Dman said - a % gain over Windows at same clock speed. I would guess 15% increase.


Percent makes sense, dunno why I went with numbers. Anyway, that would put it right where I estimated the X to be at 1500mhz (~675K). Glad I was spot on. Just gotta get ubuntu fixed and folding, and hope I can get to 1550mhz









Just hope my extension cord holds out for the day...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Percent makes sense, dunno why I went with numbers. Anyway, that would put it right where I estimated the X to be at 1500mhz (~675K). Glad I was spot on. Just gotta get ubuntu fixed and folding, and hope I can get to 1550mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just hope my extension cord holds out for the day...


What are you getting in Windows?
@675K PPD, you will be all alone at the top of the GPU database for PPD


----------



## RedM00N

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> What are you getting in Windows?
> @675K PPD, you will be all alone at the top of the GPU database for PPD


One was pulling 587K, the other 419K @1500mhz thi morning.
The projects were P9411 and P104xx(im pretty sure the 4 was in it). Also hope my pc just crashed(and not the cord) as I'm offline on some programs now.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> One was pulling 587K, the other 419K @1500mhz thi morning.
> The projects were P9411 and P104xx(im pretty sure the 4 was in it). Also hope my pc just crashed(and not the cord) as I'm offline on some programs now.


Crazy PPD


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> One was pulling 587K, the other 419K @1500mhz thi morning.
> The projects were P9411 and P104xx(im pretty sure the 4 was in it). Also hope my pc just crashed(and not the cord) as I'm offline on some programs now.


I am pretty jealous of that PPD


----------



## KuuFA

Hello guys new folder here. I just started a few days ago and just tracking my stats.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=674770

I have a few questions regarding my daily point production why is it at some points of the day I was getting 16k points but then dip to 8k?

Also why did I all of a sudden jump to 45k and now even 90k points?


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Hello guys new folder here. I just started a few days ago and just tracking my stats.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=674770
> 
> I have a few questions regarding my daily point production why is it at some points of the day I was getting 16k points but then dip to 8k?
> 
> Also why did I all of a sudden jump to 45k and now even 90k points?


Hi KuuFA,
First, you needed to fold 10 units to get any kind of Quick Return Bonus (QRB - i gather you are using a passkey - looks like it) so until that happened, you were only getting base points.
Second, as you are folding in Windows, you may see 0x15 units, these give no QRB's only base points and for 0x17/0x18 units, you will receive QRB for these. So this is what is causing fluctuations in your PPD.

To avoid 0x15 units, you will need to fold in Linux.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi KuuFA,
> First, you needed to fold 10 units to get any kind of Quick Return Bonus (QRB - i gather you are using a passkey - looks like it) so until that happened, you were only getting base points.
> Second, as you are folding in Windows, you may see 0x15 units, these give no QRB's only base points and for 0x17/0x18 units, you will receive QRB for these. So this is what is causing fluctuations in your PPD.
> 
> To avoid 0x15 units, you will need to fold in Linux.


Ah I see. So there are varying Units that net you more or less points, and I assume it's at random?

Any way's to optimize my PPD on an Nvidia card? and what is HFM I that just a manager of sorts that is a more accurate way to estimating your PPD rather than the [email protected] client.?


----------



## dman811

You caught on fast. HFM is a much more accurate program that is used to report the PPD of a person's folding. That's pretty much the gist of it. To optimize folding you will want to add the next-unit-percentage flag. To do that go to Configure > Slots > Edit > Add > Name: next-unit-percentage > Value: 100 > OK > OK > Save. I did that without looking at the client so one or two things might be mislabeled, but I think it's correct.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Ah I see. So there are varying Units that net you more or less points, and I assume it's at random?
> 
> Any way's to optimize my PPD on an Nvidia card? and what is HFM I that just a manager of sorts that is a more accurate way to estimating your PPD rather than the [email protected] client.?


As of now, asides from dman said, there is not too much else to be done other than upping your core clock. We have seen some Titan X's folding at 1500Mhz on the core core so you may want to try for that. From ,y experience, very little is to be gained from increasing mem clocks.
Now, the biggest gains are by folding Linux (Ubuntu 14.10 - for me







); here you will see 10-15% increase in PPD and no 0x15 WU. At 1500Mhz in Ubuntu, you could be pushing out about 600-650K PPD - not too shabby


----------



## XtachiX

hey there,
i'm just reintroducing myself, i've been away for a long time, never stopped folding though.
folding in linux, oh yeah that's the shizzle, personally i use kubuntu.


----------



## KuuFA

Okay So this is weird I have been getting low points but then I go back to getting High points. I have even gotten 0's a few times... What could be the cause of that? Unstable OC? What would happen in an Unstable OC would it just error out?

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=674770

PPD avg: 550,000


----------



## dman811

Would you mind posting your log for us?


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Would you mind posting your log for us?


Yeah sure. I am getting core 0x17's and a quick google of the issue seems to be people getting core 15's?


Spoiler: Log for the past 2 WU's



*********************** Log Started 2015-03-30T17:48:58Z ***********************
17:48:58:************************* [email protected] Client *************************
17:48:58: Website: http://folding.stanford.edu/
17:48:58: Copyright: (c) 2009-2014 Stanford University
17:48:58: Author: Joseph Coffland
17:48:58: Args: --open-web-control
17:48:58: Config: D:/ProgramData/FAHClient/config.xml
17:48:58:******************************** Build ********************************
17:48:58: Version: 7.4.4
17:48:58: Date: Mar 4 2014
17:48:58: Time: 20:26:54
17:48:58: SVN Rev: 4130
17:48:58: Branch: fah/trunk/client
17:48:58: Compiler: Intel(R) C++ MSVC 1500 mode 1200
17:48:58: Options: /TP /nologo /EHa /Qdiag-disable:4297,4103,1786,279 /Ox -arch:SSE
17:48:58: /QaxSSE2,SSE3,SSSE3,SSE4.1,SSE4.2 /Qopenmp /Qrestrict /MT /Qmkl
17:48:58: Platform: win32 XP
17:48:58: Bits: 32
17:48:58: Mode: Release
17:48:58:******************************* System ********************************
17:48:58: CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-3770K CPU @ 3.50GHz
17:48:58: CPU ID: GenuineIntel Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
17:48:58: CPUs: 8
17:48:58: Memory: 15.94GiB
17:48:58: Free Memory: 12.74GiB
17:48:58: Threads: WINDOWS_THREADS
17:48:58: OS Version: 6.2
17:48:58: Has Battery: false
17:48:58: On Battery: false
17:48:58: UTC Offset: -5
17:48:58: PID: 8152
17:48:58: CWD: D:/ProgramData/FAHClient
17:48:58: OS: Windows 8.1 Pro with Media Center
17:48:58: OS Arch: AMD64
17:48:58: GPUs: 1
17:48:58: GPU 0: NVIDIA:5 GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X]
17:48:58: CUDA: 5.2
17:48:58: CUDA Driver: 7000
17:48:58:Win32 Service: false
17:48:58:***********************************************************************
17:48:58:
17:48:58: 
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58: 
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58: 
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58: 
17:48:58:
17:48:58:
17:48:58:Trying to access database...
17:48:58:Successfully acquired database lock
17:48:58:Enabled folding slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X]
17:48:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
17:48:59:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
17:48:59:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: READY gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] from 171.67.108.52
17:48:59:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
17:49:00:WU00:FS01ownloading 1.53MiB
17:49:01:WU00:FS01ownload complete
17:49:01:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:181 clone:0 gen:519 core:0x17 unit:0x000002b56652edc45399dd1e642f4041
17:49:01:WU00:FS01:Starting
17:49:01:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" D:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8152 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
17:49:01:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 5176
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:Core PID:4724
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-03-30T17:49:02Z ***********************
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 181, Clone 0, Gen 519)
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000002b56652edc45399dd1e642f4041
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:[email protected] GPU core17
17:49:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
17:49:03:12:127.0.0.1:New Web connection
17:49:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
17:49:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
17:50:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
17:51:34:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:51:34:
17:51:34: 
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34: 
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34: 
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34: 
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:34:
17:51:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
17:52:01:Saving configuration to config.xml
17:52:01:
17:52:01: 
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01: 
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01: 
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01: 
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:01:
17:52:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
17:53:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
17:55:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
17:56:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
17:57:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
17:58:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
17:59:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
18:00:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
18:01:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
18:03:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
18:04:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
18:05:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
18:06:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
18:07:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
18:09:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
18:10:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
18:11:28:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
18:12:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
18:13:53:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
18:15:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
18:16:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
18:17:36:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
18:18:50:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
18:20:05:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
18:21:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
18:22:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
18:23:48:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
18:25:01:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
18:26:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
18:27:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
18:28:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
18:29:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
18:31:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
18:32:25:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
18:33:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
18:34:57:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
18:36:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
18:37:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
18:38:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
18:39:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
18:41:09:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
18:42:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
18:43:34:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
18:44:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
18:45:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
18:47:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
18:48:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
18:49:33:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
18:50:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
18:51:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
18:53:02:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
18:54:10:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
18:55:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
18:56:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
18:57:45:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
18:59:00:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
19:00:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
19:01:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
19:02:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
19:03:51:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
19:04:59:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
19:06:06:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
19:07:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
19:08:23:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
19:09:31:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
19:10:42:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
19:11:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
19:13:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
19:14:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
19:15:21:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
19:16:30:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
19:17:38:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
19:18:47:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
19:19:55:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
19:21:04:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
19:22:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
19:23:20:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
19:24:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
19:25:37:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
19:26:46:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
19:27:54:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
19:29:03:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
19:30:11:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
19:31:19:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
19:32:29:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
19:33:39:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
19:34:52:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
19:36:07:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
19:37:15:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
19:38:24:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
19:39:32:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
19:40:41:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
19:41:56:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
19:43:12:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
19:44:27:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
19:45:43:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
19:46:58:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
19:48:13:WU00:FS01:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
19:48:14:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
19:48:15:WU01:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
19:48:15:WU01:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] from 171.67.108.52
19:48:15:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
19:48:15:WU01:FS01ownloading 1.53MiB
19:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
19:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
19:48:16:WU01:FS01ownload complete
19:48:16:WU01:FS01:Received Unit: id:01 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:998 clone:2 gen:372 core:0x17 unit:0x000001da6652edc45399fd4a55609e31
19:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
19:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
19:48:16:WU00:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
19:48:18:WU00:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
19:48:18:WU00:FS01:Sending unit results: id:00 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:181 clone:0 gen:519 core:0x17 unit:0x000002b56652edc45399dd1e642f4041
19:48:18:WU00:FS01:Uploading 8.39MiB to 171.67.108.52
19:48:18:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
19:48:18:WU01:FS01:Starting
19:48:18:WU01:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" D:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 01 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8152 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
19:48:18:WU01:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 4216
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:Core PID:7528
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:*********************** Log Started 2015-03-30T19:48:19Z ***********************
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17roject: 9201 (Run 998, Clone 2, Gen 372)
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Unit: 0x000001da6652edc45399fd4a55609e31
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:CPU: 0x00000000000000000000000000000000
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Machine: 1
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file state.xml
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file system.xml
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file integrator.xml
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Reading tar file core.xml
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17igital signatures verified
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:[email protected] GPU core17
19:48:19:WU01:FS01:0x17:Version 0.0.52
19:48:24:WU00:FS01:Upload 31.29%
19:48:30:WU00:FS01:Upload 73.76%
19:48:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 0 out of 5000000 steps (0%)
19:48:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Temperature control disabled. Requirements: single Nvidia GPU, tmax must be < 110 and twait >= 900
19:48:37:WU00:FS01:Upload complete
19:48:37:WU00:FS01:Server responded WORK_ACK (400)
19:48:37:WU00:FS01:Final credit estimate, 44321.00 points
19:48:37:WU00:FS01:Cleaning up
19:49:52:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 50000 out of 5000000 steps (1%)
19:51:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 100000 out of 5000000 steps (2%)
19:52:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 150000 out of 5000000 steps (3%)
19:53:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 200000 out of 5000000 steps (4%)
19:54:51:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 250000 out of 5000000 steps (5%)
19:56:05:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 300000 out of 5000000 steps (6%)
19:57:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 350000 out of 5000000 steps (7%)
19:58:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 400000 out of 5000000 steps (8%)
19:59:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 450000 out of 5000000 steps (9%)
20:01:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 500000 out of 5000000 steps (10%)
20:02:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 550000 out of 5000000 steps (11%)
20:03:37:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 600000 out of 5000000 steps (12%)
20:04:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 650000 out of 5000000 steps (13%)
20:06:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 700000 out of 5000000 steps (14%)
20:07:25:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 750000 out of 5000000 steps (15%)
20:08:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 800000 out of 5000000 steps (16%)
20:09:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 850000 out of 5000000 steps (17%)
20:11:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 900000 out of 5000000 steps (18%)
20:12:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 950000 out of 5000000 steps (19%)
20:13:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1000000 out of 5000000 steps (20%)
20:14:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1050000 out of 5000000 steps (21%)
20:16:09:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1100000 out of 5000000 steps (22%)
20:17:20:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1150000 out of 5000000 steps (23%)
20:18:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1200000 out of 5000000 steps (24%)
20:19:38:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1250000 out of 5000000 steps (25%)
20:20:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1300000 out of 5000000 steps (26%)
20:21:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1350000 out of 5000000 steps (27%)
20:23:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1400000 out of 5000000 steps (28%)
20:24:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1450000 out of 5000000 steps (29%)
20:25:28:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1500000 out of 5000000 steps (30%)
20:26:44:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1550000 out of 5000000 steps (31%)
20:27:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1600000 out of 5000000 steps (32%)
20:29:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1650000 out of 5000000 steps (33%)
20:30:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1700000 out of 5000000 steps (34%)
20:31:42:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1750000 out of 5000000 steps (35%)
20:32:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1800000 out of 5000000 steps (36%)
20:34:13:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1850000 out of 5000000 steps (37%)
20:35:29:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1900000 out of 5000000 steps (38%)
20:36:43:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 1950000 out of 5000000 steps (39%)
20:37:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2000000 out of 5000000 steps (40%)
20:39:15:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2050000 out of 5000000 steps (41%)
20:40:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2100000 out of 5000000 steps (42%)
20:41:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2150000 out of 5000000 steps (43%)
20:43:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2200000 out of 5000000 steps (44%)
20:44:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2250000 out of 5000000 steps (45%)
20:45:31:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2300000 out of 5000000 steps (46%)
20:46:47:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2350000 out of 5000000 steps (47%)
20:48:02:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2400000 out of 5000000 steps (48%)
20:49:17:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2450000 out of 5000000 steps (49%)
20:50:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2500000 out of 5000000 steps (50%)
20:51:48:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2550000 out of 5000000 steps (51%)
20:53:04:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2600000 out of 5000000 steps (52%)
20:54:20:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2650000 out of 5000000 steps (53%)
20:55:35:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2700000 out of 5000000 steps (54%)
20:56:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2750000 out of 5000000 steps (55%)
20:58:06:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2800000 out of 5000000 steps (56%)
20:59:16:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2850000 out of 5000000 steps (57%)
21:00:25:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2900000 out of 5000000 steps (58%)
21:01:33:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 2950000 out of 5000000 steps (59%)
21:02:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3000000 out of 5000000 steps (60%)
21:03:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3050000 out of 5000000 steps (61%)
21:04:58:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3100000 out of 5000000 steps (62%)
21:06:10:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3150000 out of 5000000 steps (63%)
21:07:24:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3200000 out of 5000000 steps (64%)
21:08:39:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3250000 out of 5000000 steps (65%)
21:09:53:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3300000 out of 5000000 steps (66%)
21:11:07:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3350000 out of 5000000 steps (67%)
21:12:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3400000 out of 5000000 steps (68%)
21:13:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3450000 out of 5000000 steps (69%)
21:14:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3500000 out of 5000000 steps (70%)
21:16:04:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3550000 out of 5000000 steps (71%)
21:17:18:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3600000 out of 5000000 steps (72%)
21:18:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3650000 out of 5000000 steps (73%)
21:19:46:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3700000 out of 5000000 steps (74%)
21:21:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3750000 out of 5000000 steps (75%)
21:22:14:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3800000 out of 5000000 steps (76%)
21:23:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3850000 out of 5000000 steps (77%)
21:24:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3900000 out of 5000000 steps (78%)
21:25:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 3950000 out of 5000000 steps (79%)
21:26:55:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4000000 out of 5000000 steps (80%)
21:28:04:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4050000 out of 5000000 steps (81%)
21:29:13:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4100000 out of 5000000 steps (82%)
21:30:22:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4150000 out of 5000000 steps (83%)
21:31:32:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4200000 out of 5000000 steps (84%)
21:32:41:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4250000 out of 5000000 steps (85%)
21:33:50:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4300000 out of 5000000 steps (86%)
21:34:59:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4350000 out of 5000000 steps (87%)
21:36:08:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4400000 out of 5000000 steps (88%)
21:37:18:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4450000 out of 5000000 steps (89%)
21:38:27:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4500000 out of 5000000 steps (90%)
21:39:36:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4550000 out of 5000000 steps (91%)
21:40:45:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4600000 out of 5000000 steps (92%)
21:41:54:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4650000 out of 5000000 steps (93%)
21:43:03:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4700000 out of 5000000 steps (94%)
21:44:12:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4750000 out of 5000000 steps (95%)
21:45:21:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4800000 out of 5000000 steps (96%)
21:46:30:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4850000 out of 5000000 steps (97%)
21:47:40:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4900000 out of 5000000 steps (98%)
21:48:49:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 4950000 out of 5000000 steps (99%)
21:49:57:WU01:FS01:0x17:Completed 5000000 out of 5000000 steps (100%)
21:49:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.200:80
21:49:58:WU00:FS01:Assigned to work server 171.67.108.52
21:49:58:WU00:FS01:Requesting new work unit for slot 01: RUNNING gpu:0:GM200 [GeForce GTX Titan X] from 171.67.108.52
21:49:58:WU00:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
21:49:59:WU00:FS01ownloading 1.52MiB
21:50:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file logfile_01.txt
21:50:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpointState.xml
21:50:00:WU00:FS01ownload complete
21:50:00:WU00:FS01:Received Unit: id:00 stateOWNLOAD error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:847 clone:4 gen:221 core:0x17 unit:0x0000014c6652edc45399f75b4bb9a862
21:50:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file checkpt.crc
21:50:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file log.txt
21:50:00:WU01:FS01:0x17:Saving result file positions.xtc
21:50:01:WU01:FS01:0x17:[email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
21:50:01:WU01:FS01:FahCore returned: FINISHED_UNIT (100 = 0x64)
21:50:02:WU01:FS01:Sending unit results: id:01 state:SEND error:NO_ERROR project:9201 run:998 clone:2 gen:372 core:0x17 unit:0x000001da6652edc45399fd4a55609e31
21:50:02:WU01:FS01:Uploading 8.39MiB to 171.67.108.52
21:50:02:WU00:FS01:Starting
21:50:02:WU01:FS01:Connecting to 171.67.108.52:8080
21:50:02:WU00:FS01:Running FahCore: "D:\Program Files (x86)\FAHClient/FAHCoreWrapper.exe" D:/ProgramData/FAHClient/cores/web.stanford.edu/~pande/Win32/AMD64/NVIDIA/Fermi/Core_17.fah/FahCore_17.exe -dir 00 -suffix 01 -version 704 -lifeline 8152 -checkpoint 15 -gpu 0 -gpu-vendor nvidia
21:50:02:WU00:FS01:Started FahCore on PID 8008
21:50:02:WU00:FS01:Core PID:5456
21:50:02:WU00:FS01:FahCore 0x17 started


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KuuFA*
> 
> Okay So this is weird I have been getting low points but then I go back to getting High points. I have even gotten 0's a few times... What could be the cause of that? Unstable OC? What would happen in an Unstable OC would it just error out?
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=674770
> 
> PPD avg: 550,000


9201 units for you are completed in about 2 hours, so you will see points on the EOC site every update. You are also getting 103K point updates, these could be from 9411 units or 10xxx unit, these take about 5 hrs on my 980, i am guessing 4hrs on your Titan, therefore you will see 0 every now and again.

Use this site to track your point drops - no failed units - all is ok








http://chimp.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=KuuFA


----------



## dman811

I don't see anything immediately wrong or standing out as such, but that doesn't mean there isn't an issue somewhere. You're folding Core 17 units, submitting units properly it seems. It might just be that you are using a new GPU and Stanford's acceptance server is screwing up somewhere.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't see anything immediately wrong or standing out as such, but that doesn't mean there isn't an issue somewhere. You're folding Core 17 units, submitting units properly it seems. It might just be that you are using a new GPU and Stanford's acceptance server is screwing up somewhere.


From the axihub site, there are no problems - just a multitude of different units with different amounts of points and time completions. All is well with Kuufa's GPU.

Anyway, I want a TITAN X







going off to have a tantrum.

Makes 480K PPD on my 1596MHZ GTX980 look pitiful


----------



## dman811

Better than 120K on my 770 at 1267.


----------



## KuuFA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> 9201 units for you are completed in about 2 hours, so you will see points on the EOC site every update. You are also getting 103K point updates, these could be from 9411 units or 10xxx unit, these take about 5 hrs on my 980, i am guessing 4hrs on your Titan, therefore you will see 0 every now and again.
> 
> Use this site to track your point drops - no failed units - all is ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://chimp.axihub.ca/displayone.php?user=KuuFA


Ah okay So there are varying work units within cores. So even though its a core 17 I could still get a "difficult" unit in which would give me more/less points?

Thanks for the site! there are a lot more 0's but whats with the 5757's? Is that related to a specific WU? or core?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I don't see anything immediately wrong or standing out as such, but that doesn't mean there isn't an issue somewhere. You're folding Core 17 units, submitting units properly it seems. It might just be that you are using a new GPU and Stanford's acceptance server is screwing up somewhere.


Yeah I though so as well i read through the log and didn't see any errors or anything of the sort... What would an OC error look like? Would it just fail and tell you in the log?

Thanks for the help guys I would rep but you 1 of you guys are a mod lol.


----------



## dman811

5757 is an 8018 unit. Put simply, they kind of suck.

An error would normally give either UNSTABLE_MACHINE or BAD_WORK_UNIT errors.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Better than 120K on my 770 at 1267.


Is this going to be TC card?


----------



## dman811

Things might do a little moving around. I estimate 140K on the 770 in Linux.


----------



## lanofsong

Then you will have to flash your bios.
Any word on a GPU-E Folder for your team?


----------



## dman811

Oh I know I'll have to flash the BIOS. So far, no, but maybe.


----------



## WhiteWulfe

All this talk of 770's reminds me I should pick up a second one at some point (or actually RMA this dead one here).... Or, for the fun of it... Dual 770 Classifieds!


----------



## George C

Anyone know normal temps for 3x970's? (gigabyte windforce's) when folding?? ambient temp is normally 19 - 21 degree Celsius and good airflow in case.

Also get duel 770's! The more the merrier!


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Anyone know normal temps for 3x970's? (gigabyte windforce's) when folding?? ambient temp is normally 19 - 21 degree Celsius and good airflow in case.
> 
> Also get duel 770's! The more the merrier!


I guess it depends on how close together they are, what the core clock speed is and on how fast the GPU fans are running - probably some other factors I am missing.


----------



## dman811

@Darkness Sakura might be able to give an estimate, although his would be from GTX 980s. With the 770s make sure you are using driver version 327.23, otherwise you will get crap PPD. Like 40K vs. 100K+.


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> I guess it depends on how close together they are, what the core clock speed is and on how fast the GPU fans are running - probably some other factors I am missing.


When folding on them id have all fans to max at stock 1178mhz, boost 1329mhz. Also positioning is with no spacing between, bottom card has access to clean air. With 2 cards with double spacing they sit around 69 - 73 degrees depending on the window being open or not.
I'm trying to assess how comfortable I would be adding a 3rd to the system.


----------



## hertz9753

My top GTX 980 gets up to about 71-72 C in a rig with two 980's and one 970. No side panel and I have to use a 10" table fan to cool them.


----------



## Strat79

I would hate to have to stay in a room with 3x any high end card. Just my 780 Ti and 960 made my room almost unbearable even with the window open and it was in the 40's or less outside. I finally moved the 960 rig to another room but my 2600k and 780 Ti is still keeping me quite uncomfortable with the temps outside rising every day now. With 60+ outside temps, my room is starting to affect my sleeping. I work 3rd shift so I'm sleeping during the day when it's hottest. I may have to move that rig out to another room too. Maybe once I start using my air conditioning I will be OK. I haven't turned it in yet this year but with the folding going on, I see it being turned on much earlier than usual.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> I would hate to have to stay in a room with 3x any high end card. Just my 780 Ti and 960 made my room almost unbearable even with the window open and it was in the 40's or less outside. I finally moved the 960 rig to another room but my 2600k and 780 Ti is still keeping me quite uncomfortable with the temps outside rising every day now. With 60+ outside temps, my room is starting to affect my sleeping. I work 3rd shift so I'm sleeping during the day when it's hottest. I may have to move that rig out to another room too. Maybe once I start using my air conditioning I will be OK. I haven't turned it in yet this year but with the folding going on, I see it being turned on much earlier than usual.


Lots of teams would like you to be on their team with your 960 folding for them??? Want to give TC a shot


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> My top GTX 980 gets up to about 71-72 C in a rig with two 980's and one 970. No side panel and I have to use a 10" table fan to cool them.


Okay thanks, so that isn't much higher with a little more cooling. I may just find myself ordering a 3rd next time I'm paid


----------



## RedM00N

If the Kraken is still relevant, Would it benefit to have it on any of the following cpus; 3930k/5820k/2700k?

Going to start prepping all my pc's (and 680's) and redoing my linux builds in prep for future FaT's, and wondered if I should pass on this.


----------



## dman811

Definitely relevant and would benefit all three.


----------



## RedM00N

Perhaps I did something wrong, as it had a negative impact on my 3930. I do know it installed as I saw a thekraken-Fahco running (along with a bunch of a4 cores instead of just 1).

Followed this ; http://www.overclock.net/t/1266166/ubuntu-smp-folding-boost-the-kraken-installation-guide/0_100

Also cant get near my 70k peak anymore. Perhaps it was just specific units that perform well


----------



## dman811

@DarthBaggins is definitely the person to ask.


----------



## RedM00N

Alright, I'll shoot him a message about it. Thanks.

And any specific requirements for TC that are unlisted on the signup thread? Though I think I should be asking over there









Figured I'd give my backup pc some use when I dont need it.

Edit: Nevermind, seems to be fixed now. Though I think its about a second slower than normal.


----------



## dman811

All other rules are pretty much common sense stuff. What are the specs of the secondary rig?


----------



## RedM00N

5820k, 8GB DDR4 2133mhz, 9800 GTX+ SC (lol).

Plan on giving it a permanent water loop if it overclocks well. With just doing nothing but raising multipliers and vcore incrementally, I got it to 4ghz @ 1.185 before it broke over 80C on this cooler in folding.

I'm still new to in depth cpu overclocking so there's probably room for improvement on this current cooling


----------



## dman811

Quite a few teams would love to have you.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> 5820k, 8GB DDR4 2133mhz, 9800 GTX+ SC (lol).
> 
> Plan on giving it a permanent water loop if it overclocks well. With just doing nothing but raising multipliers and vcore incrementally, I got it to 4ghz @ 1.185 before it broke over 80C on this cooler in folding.
> 
> I'm still new to in depth cpu overclocking so there's probably room for improvement on this current cooling


Would you be interested in signing up your 5820K to fold for The PPD Police?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Alright, I'll shoot him a message about it. Thanks.
> 
> And any specific requirements for TC that are unlisted on the signup thread? Though I think I should be asking over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd give my backup pc some use when I dont need it.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, seems to be fixed now. Though I think its about a second slower than normal.


Only one rule for you. No folding for PPD Police.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RedM00N*
> 
> Alright, I'll shoot him a message about it. Thanks.
> 
> And any specific requirements for TC that are unlisted on the signup thread? Though I think I should be asking over there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Figured I'd give my backup pc some use when I dont need it.
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, seems to be fixed now. Though I think its about a second slower than normal.
> 
> 
> 
> Only one rule for you. No folding for PPD Police.
Click to expand...

Agreed. And Power Rangers would be a better fit.


----------



## hertz9753

Maybe. He has options and can choose the team.

What place in GPU-W am I in right now? If you don't know that you are you are not following the TC.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Maybe. He has options and can choose the team.
> 
> What place in GPU-W am I in right now? If you don't know that you are you are not following the TC.


I have no idea where you are - However, I know where @Darkness Sakura is









The PPD Police - FTW


----------



## dman811

I know I'm in 1st, Mike is in 3rd, and Corwin is in 2nd.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I know I'm in 1st, Mike is in 3rd, and Corwin is in 2nd.


1st place - like a boss







Good work dman


----------



## dman811

I'm loving 1st. Thanks Nick.


----------



## lanofsong

^ Who is Nick?


----------



## dman811

He's a Captain.


----------



## RedM00N

Would a memory/ring/cache oc help. I'd imagine if it didn't help on gpus, it wouldn't on the cpu side, but I'd thought to ask anyway.


----------



## dman811

RAM OC can help tremendously on CPUs.


----------



## RedM00N

I should ave specified if it helped towards folding. I'm sure playing with ram can help the cpu overclock higher. Unless I'm reading your reply wrong.


----------



## dman811

You are, I meant that it tremendously helps with folding on CPUs. I've seen 1600 to 2400 give around 8K extra points, which is definitely a lot of extra points for a CPU.


----------



## RedM00N

Ah, ok. We'll I'll leave memory for another day. Have no idea how to oc ram anyway


----------



## dman811

Attention new Folders, the April Foldathon thread is up and ready for conversation! If you would like to get updates on Folding events please request to join this group.


----------



## RedM00N

@dman811 For memory, is it just changing the frequency, or adjusting timings/command rate that help in folding? Or both?

Figure I'd give it a shot on my main pc first, as to not disturb the other one as much.


----------



## dman811

I suggest trying to up the frequency while tightening the timings, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't. It's a very time consuming trial and error process that I'd avoid without doing extensive research into RAM overclocking (unless it's just bringing 1600MHz RAM to 1866MHz or something simple like that).


----------



## Dhoulmagus

One of my systems is getting a vacation from it's normal duties, threw it at ocn team [email protected] and will keep it there for a few weeks









I guess I'm not new, it seems I earned ~4k points about 5 years ago hahah.


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome back


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome back


Thank you









Not to derail the thread but is there anything I should know about to boost my scores a bit short of overclocking? I can't find any sticky thread for optimizations. I just have the slider set to full power, one 7950 and one 7970 + a 4770k showing around 250k ppd as the estimate 100-125k per GPU and 25k on the i7, is that about right? It looks like I've only earned 20k in the 6 and a half hours it's been running. I don't get much opportunity to fold so I want to squeeze in as much as I can


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to derail the thread but is there anything I should know about to boost my scores a bit short of overclocking? I can't find any sticky thread for optimizations. I just have the slider set to full power, one 7950 and one 7970 + a 4770k showing around 250k ppd as the estimate 100-125k per GPU and 25k on the i7, is that about right? It looks like I've only earned 20k in the 6 and a half hours it's been running. I don't get much opportunity to fold so I want to squeeze in as much as I can


Hi Serious_Don,
You will need to successfully complete 10 Work Units before you will see Quick Return Bonuses (QRB's). Until then, you will only get base points.
Next - Make sure that you are only folding on a max of 6 threads on your 4770K, this will leave a thread for each of your GPU's.

Depending on your Overclocks, i would think your 7950 will get about 120K PPD, your 7970 about 140K PPD and 6 threaded base 4770K ~15-20K PPD.

Just wait until 10 WU's are completed and BOOM! watch the points come in


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Hi Serious_Don,
> You will need to successfully complete 10 Work Units before you will see Quick Return Bonuses (QRB's). Until then, you will only get base points.
> Next - Make sure that you are only folding on a max of 6 threads on your 4770K, this will leave a thread for each of your GPU's.
> 
> Depending on your Overclocks, i would think your 7950 will get about 120K PPD, your 7970 about 140K PPD and 6 threaded base 4770K ~15-20K PPD.
> 
> Just wait until 10 WU's are completed and BOOM! watch the points come in


Thank you









Ah I see, I've completed 17 work units total but I think this is counting ones from 2010, I guess I should see the numbers growing tomorrow.
GPU activity jumped right up to 98% on both GPUS after changing the thread count, hopefully that gives me a little boost


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah I see, I've completed 17 work units total but I think this is counting ones from 2010, I guess I should see the numbers growing tomorrow.
> GPU activity jumped right up to 98% on both GPUS after changing the thread count, hopefully that gives me a little boost


Sounds like it will.


----------



## Bizarro252

Hi everyone! I used to fold for this site a few years back but reformatted and never remembered to re-install!









I am back now on a brand spankin new X99 build and looking forward to contributing to the team and the cause! Working on my first WU right now and its telling me 60K PPD, lets see how much we can improve that (literally just got this new system put together, oc on the way!!!)


----------



## dman811

Welcome back to the Fold!


----------



## George C

Good to have you back, what you folding on?


----------



## Dhoulmagus

Hey, I had to shut down my folding rig for the time being due to the PSU sounding like a rocket gearing for flight









Just wondering if the QRB will continue when I fire it back up or does that only appear after 10 straight WU each time you fold? Was very happy to see my points fly up over 250k once those bonuses kicked in


----------



## George C

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Hey, I had to shut down my folding rig for the time being due to the PSU sounding like a rocket gearing for flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if the QRB will continue when I fire it back up or does that only appear after 10 straight WU each time you fold? Was very happy to see my points fly up over 250k once those bonuses kicked in


As far as I am aware it is a permanent thing as long as you use the same passkey


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Serious_Don*
> 
> Hey, I had to shut down my folding rig for the time being due to the PSU sounding like a rocket gearing for flight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering if the QRB will continue when I fire it back up or does that only appear after 10 straight WU each time you fold? Was very happy to see my points fly up over 250k once those bonuses kicked in


I believe if you have not folded a unit within a month, you will have successfully fold 10 wu's again to get QRB's.


----------



## Bizarro252

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *George C*
> 
> Good to have you back, what you folding on?


Hi George! I will post my rig in the rigbuilder as soon as I settle on an OC, still stock at the moment since I just built this thing 4 days ago lol. But basics are:

Intel I7 Haswell-E 5820K
ASROCK Fatal1ty X99X Killer
Corsair HX100i
32GB (8x4) 2400 DDR4
2x Crucial 256GB in RAID 0
3x 1TB WD Blacks
EVGA GTX 960 4GB
EVGA 750v2 PSU

I woke up this morning to see my PPD is now at 181K NOMNOMNOM

Quick question: my name that I used to obtain my passkey is a different name than the one I enter into the client... Does the name I used to obtain my passkey have to match my username?

Edit, I think I answered my own question, I search for my stats with my passkey and it brings up my username correctly, not the one I entered when i obtained the passkey...


----------



## LmG

Coming back on the scene after a long hiatus







I'm now in a position at work to fold on unused equipment so I'll be folding on new things all the time but currently I'm using two of these 24/7:

Precision T3600
Xeon E5-1607
Quadro K2000

They're currently getting about 18k PPD a piece but it sounds like I'm missing out on some bonus points since it has been a while since i've submitted some WU's? I should have 10 in by next week. Also, whats the best mix of flags nowadays? Are big WU's still a thing or is advanced the way to go now?


----------



## dman811

Advanced or no flag for client-type.


----------



## darksun20

After a long stint of one little computer chugging along, I'm back folding on multiple machines with some decent hardware.

Time to start pumping out the PPD!!!


----------



## Piff James

Not new to folding but it has been at least 4 years since I have made a contribution. I see the interface is much better. I have about 10 pc's I'm going to try to get this going on and see what the ppd difference is now. I wonder if I still have my badge.


----------



## dman811

What hardware are in the systems? I'll be able to tell you if it is still capable of folding or if it is now incapable of folding.


----------



## Piff James

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> What hardware are in the systems? I'll be able to tell you if it is still capable of folding or if it is now incapable of folding.


in reference to me? Wow that 75 million badge is impressive. thats a big number.


----------



## dman811

Give it an hour, I'll be ready for my 100M. Actually, I can apply for it now. I thought I was going to have to wait until the next update, I guess I missed a unit getting uploaded.

EDIT: And yes, in reference to you. There's a lot of hardware that can no longer be folded on. Rather than you getting frustrated because an 8800 GT card won't fold, I figure I'll give you a heads up. That's just an example, but there are newer ones as well.


----------



## Piff James

The pc's that will be doing the folding have i7's at 3.4 and AMD radeon HD 6450'S there are about 30 of them, I'm going to try and run it on at least half of them and hope to get some good PPD.
Doing driver updates and virus scans now.


----------



## dman811

It is not worth it to fold on AMD cards prior to the 7000 series. You might get 500-2000 PPD out of each. On the high end that does mark up to 60K, but you can get that with a single GTX 750 Ti. The i7s might be worth doing something with depending on which generation they are.


----------



## Piff James

A little discouraging but 60k ppd is better than the zero I was doing before this. These PC's are from work they are just sitting around not being used I figured they might as well fold.


----------



## dman811

Oh, free power? FOLD IT ALL!


----------



## Piff James

Lol yeah free power.
Getting it started as I type .


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piff James*
> 
> Lol yeah free power.
> Getting it started as I type .


Welcome back!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well I need a i7, don't care what Gen it is, i need points in that Cat









Sign up for Power Rangers sir!


----------



## 4thKor

May be interested in getting back into this. Need to know which hardware in Wildcard cat is doing best.


----------



## dman811

The GTX 770 will get you the best numbers for GPU-W.


----------



## 4thKor

My research indicates the EVGA SuperClocked would be the best bet.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4thKor*
> 
> My research indicates the EVGA SuperClocked would be the best bet.


I'm looking for a GPU-W folder. I also have an EVGA GTX 770 SC and also I know where you can buy one. http://www.evga.com/Products/ProductList.aspx?type=8

You should give me a PM.


----------



## McAnythingRlly

I decided to join in on [email protected] finally! Joined the OCN team to contribute. My family has been touched by all the diseases that this research helps, and this is the least I can do to prevent somebody else from going through what many have. My setup isnt the greatest right now, and Im still learning the ins and outs of [email protected] but it definitely will be running for the many hours I do not use my PC during the week!


----------



## dman811

We can surely assist you with any questions or issues that you might have.


----------



## McAnythingRlly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> We can surely assist you with any questions or issues that you might have.


I appreciate that! Right now my biggest concern is getting a slightly better GPU, as my R7 240 Placeholder card just isnt quite cutting it for me if ya know what I mean. Hopefully picking up a 980 or 980ti soon, pump out some more points and work!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McAnythingRlly*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> We can surely assist you with any questions or issues that you might have.
> 
> 
> 
> I appreciate that! Right now my biggest concern is getting a slightly better GPU, as my R7 240 Placeholder card just isnt quite cutting it for me if ya know what I mean. Hopefully picking up a 980 or 980ti soon, pump out some more points and work!
Click to expand...

If you end up with a 980Ti, would love to have you on my team


----------



## renotse

I just joined the effort to fold for OCN. Yesterday was my first day ever folding. I folded for about 8 hours yesterday and managed a little north of 100k points. The estimated PPD is about 1.1m . Does this seem right? Maybe I got it wrong? ts a new rig and I'm still shaking it down so I'll not be letting it run 24/7. until I'm sure it can handle the heat stress.

I am wondering if this is a worthwhile contribution to the team? I am new to folding so I could use some guidance.

My first question is. How do I get my postbit?

renotse


----------



## renotse

Awesome, I received my postbit and I see that I actually did 200k on my first 8 hours. I guess when i shut it down last night the account had not settled.

Thanks.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Awesome, I received my postbit and I see that I actually did 200k on my first 8 hours. I guess when i shut it down last night the account had not settled.
> 
> Thanks.


Welcome to the team








May I ask what your are folding on and what operating system you are using? Lots of great help here.

BTW - 200K points in 8hrs is pretty awesome folding


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome to the team
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask what your are folding on and what operating system you are using? Lots of great help here.:


Its a Spotswood open tech station with Asus X-99E-WS, 5930k, 32 gb ddr4, with 3 - 7990 (2xgpu ea.) all stock clocks , running win 8.1. All under water 3x480 rads with GT AP-15 in push, double D5 pump I have a 4th 7990 but I have to solve some power problems before I can experiment with it. I also understand there is a 6 GPU max on windows. I'll try it first and then fall to Linux .

I have a second station with a Q6600 OC 3.6 and 2 7970 under water that I have not put to folding yet. I also have a free MB that has a Q9500 and one 7970 on air.


----------



## dman811

Postbits have to be approved, and I did yours


----------



## scubadiver59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Its a Spotswood open tech station with Asus X-99E-WS, 5930k, 32 gb ddr4, with 3 - 7990 (2xgpu ea.) all stock clocks , running win 8.1. All under water 3x480 rads with GT AP-15 in push, double D5 pump I have a 4th 7990 but I have to solve some power problems before I can experiment with it. I also understand there is a 6 GPU max on windows. I'll try it first and then fall to Linux .
> 
> I have a second station with a Q6600 OC 3.6 and 2 7970 under water that I have not put to folding yet. I also have a free MB that has a Q9500 and one 7970 on air.


I don't think that there's a limit on the GPU number in any OS...it's BIOS based. I never did get any further in testing some of the recommended changes to the BIOS by the posters in the X-99E-WS thread, but I would suggest reading there for any hints, fixes, etc.

As it is, my rig won't go past five GPUs.


----------



## inedenimadam

new to folding, not new to OCN. Went to the website, and it was super easy to get running. Working my first set of units on my main rig... I think it is stressing the WC loop more than the components. Seeing the points on my CPU compared to my GPUs, I don't think I wish to fold on my CPU. Is there another way to manage my work units and the hardware they run on other than the no frills web control? I want to be able to turn individual components on/off, maybe be able to schedule on/off.

Edit: I also have a spare 7970 that I would like to throw into the loop. Would it cause conflicts with my 980s if I wanted to just fold on the 7970 24/7 and schedule 'away time' for the 980s?


----------



## dman811

First, welcome to the Fold.

Second, you can right click the [email protected] icon you have in your system tray, and select Advanced Control. This will allow you to get to the part where you can add and remove certain hardware, such as your CPU.

Third, there really is no way to schedule an on/off timer.

Fourth, if you can configure the drivers properly, then you should be able to fold on the 7970 at the same time as the 980, but that is not a promise. Again, there is no way to set an on/off timer for your 980s.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scubadiver59*
> 
> I don't think that there's a limit on the GPU number in any OS...it's BIOS based. I never did get any further in testing some of the recommended changes to the BIOS by the posters in the X-99E-WS thread, but I would suggest reading there for any hints, fixes, etc.
> 
> As it is, my rig won't go past five GPUs.


I have 3 7990 (6 Tahiti GPUs) and 1 - 6 core 5930k CPU. I just completed my first non-stop 24 hour run and it looks like I produced 823k points and 23 WU. my rig is about half way through its current assignment of projects so that's about another 100k of completed work that has not been uploaded. So I figure my PPD is just shy of 1M/ day.

If by chance I am able to get that 4th 7990 running I should be able to break 1.1m.

Anyone?
How does this stack up in to production to other single motherboard rigs?

My reading leads me to believe that the 980 ti is the king of the hill right now. What is the current max number of 980 ti you have heard about on one MB? I wonder how many PPD it can produce and what kind of PSU requirements.


----------



## lanofsong

You are probably have one of the highest PPD from a single rig using AMD GPU's.
As for as NVidia folders, I know that @RushiMP has a bad azz rig with at least three Titan X's - probably pushing 1.5Million PPD or greater.

Check out this webpage on how OCN members and other teams are doing.

http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=686725


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> You are probably have one of the highest PPD from a single rig using AMD GPU's.
> As for as NVidia folders, I know that @RushiMP has a bad azz rig with at least three Titan X's - probably pushing 1.5Million PPD or greater.
> 
> Check out this webpage on how OCN members and other teams are doing.
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=686725


Now 4 Titan X pushing 2.4 Million PPD. When will the madness stop.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Now 4 Titan X pushing 2.4 Million PPD. When will the madness stop.


What PSU are you using? More than one?

Power is my problem. My rig on full tilt with 3 7990 draws 14.5 amps of 115v. i'm on a 15 amp circuit so i need rewire with $10 wire and larger 20 amp breaker to even attempt the next level.


----------



## RushiMP

AX1500i with an APC 2200VA. Pulls about 1050W on a dedicated 20 Amp circuit.


----------



## renotse

Wow, those Titans are efficient. I'm pulling 1400+ watts. that's reading a kill-a-watt on the input side of the PSU. My main PSU is a EVGA 1600 G2 and my secondary (for all the non-motherboard powered devices, pumps, fans, drives, etc, is a Seasonic 1250.

What wire did you use for that dedicated 20 amp circuit. I'm planning #10 for mine.

What are you using to cool those beasts? I guess 1k wats is not much of a cooling problem.... I gotta get me some of those Titans


----------



## RushiMP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> Wow, those Titans are efficient. I'm pulling 1400+ watts. that's reading a kill-a-watt on the input side of the PSU. My main PSU is a EVGA 1600 G2 and my secondary (for all the non-motherboard powered devices, pumps, fans, drives, etc, is a Seasonic 1250.
> 
> What wire did you use for that dedicated 20 amp circuit. I'm planning #10 for mine.
> 
> What are you using to cool those beasts? I guess 1k wats is not much of a cooling problem.... I gotta get me some of those Titans


I used 10 AWG from the panel, but it is a long run going through my roof. Could probably get away with 12 AWG.

The Titans can be very efficient if you do not over volt them, they can get hungry quickly.

They are running stock blower coolers. They get up to around 80C max with a modified fan curve.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> They are running stock blower coolers. They get up to around 80C max with a modified fan curve.


I used to have 4 - 7970 on stock reference blowers and they screamed. Sounded like a jets turbine winding up and on top of that they ran about 70c at stock clocks.

I replaced them with dual GPU 7990s with EK full coverage blocks. These do the same work per GPU on almost no noise. 12 x Gentle Typhoons @ 1500 rpm while the temps are 45c to 48c.

I should hurry up and upgrade my circuit so I can install that 4th card, then see how the temps run. If still reasonable I should try to OC them.


----------



## inedenimadam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> First, welcome to the Fold.
> 
> Second, you can right click the [email protected] icon you have in your system tray, and select Advanced Control. This will allow you to get to the part where you can add and remove certain hardware, such as your CPU.
> 
> Third, there really is no way to schedule an on/off timer.
> 
> Fourth, if you can configure the drivers properly, then you should be able to fold on the 7970 at the same time as the 980, but that is not a promise. Again, there is no way to set an on/off timer for your 980s.


Thank you for the response. Instead of shoving the 7970 into my main rig and having to deal with the extra heat in the loop, along with god knows what driver issues, I am just going to shove it into another machine I have laying around and run it headless. I think that may be easier in the long run despite not having any practice setting up a headless machine.

Oh, and I could use some guidance setting up a headless machine.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *renotse*
> 
> I just joined the effort to fold for OCN. Yesterday was my first day ever folding. I folded for about 8 hours yesterday and managed a little north of 100k points. The estimated PPD is about 1.1m . Does this seem right? Maybe I got it wrong? ts a new rig and I'm still shaking it down so I'll not be letting it run 24/7. until I'm sure it can handle the heat stress.
> 
> I am wondering if this is a worthwhile contribution to the team? I am new to folding so I could use some guidance.
> 
> My first question is. How do I get my postbit?
> 
> renotse


Well after 10 days folding and I'm about to break 6 million. My new goal is to break top 100 rank on OCN, a lofty goal!


----------



## dman811

It used to be a lot more difficult.


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Now 4 Titan X pushing 2.4 Million PPD. When will the madness stop.


At my rate it takes me about 24 days to get 2.4 million Points... sad sad... 100k a day... Crumbs I tell ya!


----------



## Bezna

Wanted to ask if this looks right...

I calculated that my rig uses about 646 watts at 100% load.
My electric rate is 10 cents per kWh for my bill.

646 Watts for 24 hours a day @ $0.10 per a kWh will give me about 47 dollar bill per month if folding 24/7.

Not bad not bad but the new 900 cards are even more efficient right?


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> Wanted to ask if this looks right...
> 
> I calculated that my rig uses about 646 watts at 100% load.
> My electric rate is 10 cents per kWh for my bill.
> 
> 646 Watts for 24 hours a day @ $0.10 per a kWh will give me about 47 dollar bill per month if folding 24/7.
> 
> Not bad not bad but the new 900 cards are even more efficient right?


I think the 900s are about twice as efficient as mine. I draw 1200 watts, measured by kill-a-watt, That is for 6x Tahiti cpus


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RushiMP*
> 
> Now 4 Titan X pushing 2.4 Million PPD. When will the madness stop.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At my rate it takes me about 24 days to get 2.4 million Points... sad sad... 100k a day... Crumbs I tell ya!
Click to expand...

2.4M is today's 100K from a few years ago.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It used to be a lot more difficult.


Yes I know but the top guys get almost 3 times PPD that I do so that makes impossible to catch up.

so in that respect its all relative


----------



## Bezna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> 2.4M is today's 100K from a few years ago.


lol no you got me wrong. I ment to say I do 100k or so a day. I'm doing nothing compared to him at 2.4mil a day. lol


----------



## hertz9753

Thank you for folding with us guys.


----------



## dman811

I knew exactly what you meant. A few years ago, 100K was insanely high PPD.


----------



## Bezna

I see. What changed? PPD's are more valuable now or what? Sorry for the noob quest.
Just got back into folding after 2.5 years


----------



## dman811

GPUs and CPUs are more powerful, Stanford added in QRB (this is the biggest factor), among a few others that are escaping my currently dead brain.


----------



## Bezna

lol nice nice..

Really wanting to build a new skylake build within 6 months and keep this one as a 24/7 folding rig. Mabye add another 770 or 2 to help my FTW push over 300k a day


----------



## Bezna

I also wish GPUS were dirt cheap lol especially if they are a couple gens older


----------



## hertz9753

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487153&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-153-_-Product

Don't ask why.


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> I also wish GPUS were dirt cheap lol especially if they are a couple gens older


Plenty of AMD to be had cheap . I bought all mine second hand. paid $100 for 7970, $300 for water cooled 7990. My whole GPU kit 4x7990 and 6x7790 total of 14 Tahiti cores cost $1800, which will get you Two Titan X or One Titan Z . When I get all my GPU online I could be capable of 14 x 170k /day or 2.3m /day. All on AMD gpu, wouldn't that be a hoot. Maybe I'll give it a go for September foldathon

I'll be buying some of those Titan X those on the used markets when they fall to about $300 in a couple years


----------



## Bezna

Ya I dont have 1800 to blow on gpus. lol


----------



## renotse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> Ya I dont have 1800 to blow on gpus. lol


The guys at the top probably have $6k-$7k in GPU. They live by the the Golden Rule..... "the guy with the gold.....Rules!"

I was trying to show you that a pretty competitive second tier rig could be built for a fraction of the $$ of the top dogs


----------



## Bezna

I see. Dont get me wrong. If I could i'd build 10 rigs with 4 titans in each and fold 24/7... I would


----------



## dman811

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814487153&cm_re=evga_refurbished-_-14-487-153-_-Product
> 
> Don't ask why.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bezna*
> 
> Ya I dont have 1800 to blow on gpus. lol


Who said anything about $1800? That $155 GPU will get you 180-220K PPD.


----------



## SiK6SiK

Use to fold for EVGA, not I'm here since I got ATI now.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiK6SiK*
> 
> 
> 
> Use to fold for EVGA, not I'm here since I got ATI now.


Push that power up to full. All of my GPU's are EVGA and I fold here.


----------



## SiK6SiK

Ignore this


----------



## SiK6SiK

Will it interrupt my gaming?


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SiK6SiK*
> 
> Will it interrupt my gaming?


Yes. Keep it on light.


----------



## SiK6SiK

That's what I thought I should do.


----------



## inedenimadam

Thanks for the help getting me started guys, got my first million points for OCN.


----------



## Simmons572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *inedenimadam*
> 
> Thanks for the help getting me started guys, got my first million points for OCN.


Great work!


----------



## james41382

I'm new to OCN as well as FAH. Just made my first million. I've got an OC 980Ti in this rig doing 500k PPD. I really like the cause so I'll probably continue folding. I thought about joined a TC team, but as this is my only desktop I probably won't since there's times when I won't be able to meet the 20/7 requirement.

http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.james41382.1063048.jpg


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I'm new to OCN as well as FAH. Just made my first million. I've got an OC 980Ti in this rig doing 500k PPD. I really like the cause so I'll probably continue folding. I thought about joined a TC team, but as this is my only desktop I probably won't since there's times when I won't be able to meet the 20/7 requirement.
> 
> http://fah-web2.stanford.edu/awards/cached-certs/cert.james41382.1063048.jpg


Welcome to Team OCN







Yup, the 980Ti is an impressive folding card.
You may be able to temp [T] for a team if you wish as there are a couple of teams that need slots filled and may not mind that you cannot meet 20/7 all the time, maybe a mod can shed a little light on this option @dman811, @hertz9753.

Again, great to have you onboard


----------



## dman811

Yes, temping is definitely an option for your situation @james41382. With temping, you are able to fold on a team for a time until you feel like leaving or until they find a permanent folder to take over for you. While 20/7 is the requirement, 24/7 is preferred, but that being said, I know some of us will have long gaming sessions and not really care about that requirement, so if a gaming session goes longer than 4 hours, I just request that you fold harder for the rest of the week. If you only plan on folding at night, then it is something of a different story, because while points do count, only one or two units will not even combat others who are posting many more throughout the day.


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Yes, temping is definitely an option for your situation @james41382
> . With temping, you are able to fold on a team for a time until you feel like leaving or until they find a permanent folder to take over for you. While 20/7 is the requirement, 24/7 is preferred, but that being said, I know some of us will have long gaming sessions and not really care about that requirement, so if a gaming session goes longer than 4 hours, I just request that you fold harder for the rest of the week. If you only plan on folding at night, then it is something of a different story, because while points do count, only one or two units will not even combat others who are posting many more throughout the day.


I'd have to think about it a little bit, but if I decided to do some temping how would I go about it?


----------



## hertz9753

http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#category.php

Have a look around. Your GTX 980 Ti would go into the GPU-O category.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> http://tc.folding.net/index.php?p=div&div=1#category.php
> 
> Have a look around. Your GTX 980 Ti would go into the GPU-O category.


I could use a GPU-O Folder, temp or Perm


----------



## hertz9753

So it's cman vs dman.







Don't sound those names.

OCN Name:

Folding Name:

Team Name:

Unique Passkey:

Hardware:

Category:

You need to send a PM and ask. That is the info we need.


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james41382*
> 
> I'd have to think about it a little bit, but if I decided to do some temping how would I go about it?


Looks like you will be close to putting out 600K today according to this site - nice








http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688094


----------



## james41382

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Looks like you will be close to putting out 600K today according to this site - nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://folding.extremeoverclocking.com/user_summary.php?s=&u=688094


That sounds about right. I initially said 500K to be modest because I didn't know what my average would be for an extended period of time. My PPD fluctuates from around 520K to 680K. Looks like my average is more like 600K I suppose.


----------



## GHOSTpopsmosher

Hey all!

Its been a couple years, my 4p rig is long gone(wish i never sold it, hankering for a new one lol). Hows the FAh world been? Down to just a ballzy gpu now, not sure if i want to fold on it.


----------



## dman811

It's probably good that you sold that 4P. Bigadv ended on Jan 31st and resale value tanked on them. A 980 can do 400K+ PPD at a minimum on 90% of units, some bad eggs dip below that depending on clock speeds.


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> It's probably good that you sold that 4P. Bigadv ended on Jan 31st and resale value tanked on them. A 980 can do 400K+ PPD at a minimum on 90% of units, some bad eggs dip below that depending on clock speeds.


I kept my 4Ps. So many memories, couldn't let them go. There's just something special about 800w of heat coming out of a giant computer case packed full of components.









If only I had a use for them...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I kept my 4Ps. So many memories, couldn't let them go. There's just something special about 800w of heat coming out of a giant computer case packed full of components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a use for them...


It can be put to good use in the BOINC section. I believe OCN is/was #1 with Project DENIS.


----------



## dman811

BOINC for sure. I'm sure @TechCrazy would be quite appreciative.


----------



## tictoc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klue22*
> 
> I kept my 4Ps. So many memories, couldn't let them go. There's just something special about 800w of heat coming out of a giant computer case packed full of components.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If only I had a use for them...


There are quite a few interesting BOINC projects if you are looking for something for your 4ps to do. Head on over to the BOINC section, and have a look around.


----------



## 12am

Hey everyone! Just joined [email protected] under the Donor Name 12am[OCN]. First certificate here.

Sys Specs: i7-5820k @ 3.3, Noctua D15, Asus x99-M WS, MSI 970 100Me Edition, Fractal Design R5 w/ stock fans.

I try to leave it on Full at night and while I'm at work. I think temps look pretty good.


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *12am*
> 
> Hey everyone! Just joined [email protected] under the Donor Name 12am[OCN]. First certificate here.
> 
> Sys Specs: i7-5820k @ 3.3, Noctua D15, Asus x99-M WS, MSI 970 100Me Edition, Fractal Design R5 w/ stock fans.
> 
> I try to leave it on Full at night and while I'm at work. I think temps look pretty good.


Welcome to the Fold!


----------



## Klue22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tictoc*
> 
> There are quite a few interesting BOINC projects if you are looking for something for your 4ps to do. Head on over to the BOINC section, and have a look around.


I'll need to look into that.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Hey everyone, I'm almost done with my new system and I've decided to turn my old Rig into a 24 / 7 Folding Rig. It's based on an Asus 990FX Sabertooth and currently runs an 1100T CPU and an Nvidia GTX 660Ti Graphics Card. I'll be upgrading the CPU to probably an FX8350, however since the 660Ti isn't totally worthless yet I don't want to just ditch it but would like to get more out of the Rig when folding than it's capable of. So if I add a second graphics card to the system say a GTX 980 can I fold on both of the graphics cards even if they aren't in SLI? So what I mean is with the 2 cards in the system will it fold a separate work unit on each GPU or does it not work that way?

Thanks for the help and advice


----------



## 455buick

Hi,

Just my simple opinion.

I'd save the money on the FX and put it against the 980. I'd only GPU fold. Not much gain CPU folding these days.

Just my opinion.


----------



## dman811

I disagree with Buick, but only partially. I say get the 8350 because you can clock it higher and you'll get more from your GPUs that way. On the opposite side where I agree with Buick, you will not gain much PPD from clocking it higher on the 8350, maybe only like 10-15K. That may seem like a lot with your current 660 Ti, but getting a 980 will get you into the range of 500K. That said, both GPUs will fold fine together.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Just my simple opinion.
> 
> I'd save the money on the FX and put it against the 980. I'd only GPU fold. Not much gain CPU folding these days.
> 
> Just my opinion.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> I disagree with Buick, but only partially. I say get the 8350 because you can clock it higher and you'll get more from your GPUs that way. On the opposite side where I agree with Buick, you will not gain much PPD from clocking it higher on the 8350, maybe only like 10-15K. That may seem like a lot with your current 660 Ti, but getting a 980 will get you into the range of 500K. That said, both GPUs will fold fine together.


First off thank you both for your thoughts, advice, and opinions. Now I'm sorry I should have gone more in depth in my post about something, I'm folding to help with the research this is aiding. So the number I'm the most interested in is the number of work units I've completed. So if upgrading the CPU gives any increase in the number of work units the system can complete in a day, great. In the past decade I've lost 2 amazing people in my life to Cancer and I now know a lady that's in the first stages of Alzheimer's. I'm glad that I'll be able to run the 2 separate GPU's side by side, upgrading will still be more cost effective than building a whole new rip just for folding and it's reusing good parts I already have.

Thanks again


----------



## hertz9753

@WeirdHarold You are a good person.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @WeirdHarold You are a good person.


I have to agree, a great person.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @WeirdHarold You are a good person.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I have to agree, a great person.


And both of you have awesome Avatar pics, one made me laugh and the other made me want to go watch The
Fast and the Furious again







Also makes me wish I could afford a Skyline


----------



## 455buick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> @WeirdHarold You are a good person.


Hertz is absolutely correct! @WeirdHarold you are a Good Hearted person.

A long time ago, in a galaxy far away... Just kidding.
Back in July of 2009 a person asked, "Why fold?" "For what purpose?" You have given the best response.
If you know someone, or want to help science and research, folding is one of many good ways to do this. You have that in spades.

For those who do not have a personal reason, I offered this back in 2009:

The point of folding?? Hmmm I'll ask another question...







What's the point of playing video games? or playing a round of golf and hitting a tiny little white ball and then chasing it?? or Reading novels?? or Playing baseball?? or Football?? or any sport for that matter... or how about running for a political office??

As human beings we always try and find ways to attain enjoyment in our lives. It makes it worth while.







And also as humans, for what ever reason, a little competition in the mix makes it more interesting... Finally, and generally speaking most humans do what is right and try to help others in the process...

The point, I guess, is that at some level it's enjoyable... Whether it's helping research to improve our human condition, or gaining points in a friendly competition, or overclocking your rig to get the most out of it and measuring that success by how many work units you complete in a day, or month or year... or measuring your success by how many points you attain... or continuing to do something because others do or expect you too...









For me, it started out as helping research. It has ended up staying in contact with my folding buddies here at OCN... That's all there really is to it. I enjoy the teamwork here at OCN (with regards to folding) ~ and winning the Jaded Monkey contest in May of 2009 proved that in spades!!! If I don't fold or give a 99% effort, I feel like I'm letting the folks here at OCN down... That's all there is to it...
And BTW - I will not fold for any other team at this point in time... Never have, and never will.









I hope this helped,


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> The point, I guess, is that at some level it's enjoyable... Whether it's helping research to improve our human condition, or gaining points in a friendly competition, or overclocking your rig to get the most out of it and measuring that success by how many work units you complete in a day, or month or year... or measuring your success by how many points you attain... or continuing to do something because others do or expect you too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it started out as helping research. It has ended up staying in contact with my folding buddies here at OCN... That's all there really is to it. I enjoy the teamwork here at OCN (with regards to folding) ~ and winning the Jaded Monkey contest in May of 2009 proved that in spades!!! If I don't fold or give a 99% effort, I feel like I'm letting the folks here at OCN down... That's all there is to it...
> And BTW - I will not fold for any other team at this point in time... Never have, and never will.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope this helped,


This basically sums up my reason for Folding. I do indeed enjoy the competition, but also realize the importance of what this is REALLY all about. It also helps that my genius "doctor" daughter has changed her dream of being a physician to pursuing a career correlating with this research. The company she works for uses Stanford's research to help find cures and "chase" the causes of various diseases. She knows way more about it than I ever will, but she reminds me on occasion that my initial interest in Folding is what drove her to find out more about it and she developed a passion for proteins and their relationship to our health and well-being. It shows how we can influence others in ways we may never fully realize.

And I will never again Fold for another team. I did once, and it just wasn't right. The comradery and helpfulness of the members of OCN will never be duplicated.

Fold on!


----------



## 455buick

Hi 4th Kor,

Well stated. My oldest daughter did the same. She received her Masters in Epidemiology from the School of Public Health, University of Michigan in 2012. She loved the research and growing bacteria in the labs. She was the first in her lab in 2011 to find the H1N1 virus after the Thanksgiving Holiday. Great stuff.

I hope your daughter has the same success, love of research and helping people, as my daughter does. God love them!


----------



## 4thKor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *455buick*
> 
> Hi 4th Kor,
> 
> Well stated. My oldest daughter did the same. She received her Masters in Epidemiology from the School of Public Health, University of Michigan in 2012. She loved the research and growing bacteria in the labs. She was the first in her lab in 2011 to find the H1N1 virus after the Thanksgiving Holiday. Great stuff.
> 
> I hope your daughter has the same success, love of research and helping people, as my daughter does. God love them!


She actually has a theory that is backed and funded by her employer that if proven correct will totally change medicine as it is today. It may even earn her a Nobel Prize. I'm very proud of her and sincerely hope and pray that her theory is correct.

And kudos to YOUR daughter! You must be very proud!


----------



## 455buick

I think we are both proud - Daddies!


----------



## dman811

Both are helping in their own way, probably doing way more than we can, but we are assisting in the way we can and know how. Both of your daughters are amazing for their achievements and even more so, their goals.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dman811*
> 
> Both are helping in their own way, probably doing way more than we can, but we are assisting in the way we can and know how. Both of your daughters are amazing for their achievements and even more so, their goals.


Stories like this warms my heart and I hope your guys daughters continue to find success, we need more people in this world like them.

This is also why i will never fold for another team, OCN is my home, my ignorant, inflated ego, caring, loving, bratty family. lol

I swear by everything in me, if i ever come into some good money, not only will I donate to charities that need it, I will build a warehouse with nothing but 5960X Server chips and 980Ti's for a Huge [email protected] farm just for OCN...Can you say EVGA here we come? O_O lol


----------



## 455buick

Thanks Pimp! Thanks for sharing your thoughts.

Yeah I'm proud of all of my daughters. My oldest is leading the way, and making a difference. Hopefully, all of them will improve the human condition.

Take care and Fold on!


----------



## 5kis

Hey! I just started folding. My username is the same on [email protected]: 5kis.

Gonna torture my new rig with some 24/7 overclocked folding


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *5kis*
> 
> Hey! I just started folding. My username is the same on [email protected]: 5kis.
> 
> Gonna torture my new rig with some 24/7 overclocked folding


What are you folding with?


----------



## 5kis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> What are you folding with?


i7-5820k @ 4.4 and a MSI 970 at stock clock.


----------



## hertz9753

Nice!


----------



## WeirdHarold

So I imagine that this question gets asked a lot, but I'm going to ask it anyway. How important are the number of Cuda cores / stream processors when it comes to the GPU side of Folding?

My reason for asking is now that my new main Rig is up and running I would really like to turn my old Rig into a 24/7 Folding Rig but I want to tear it down and clean the cooling blocks etc. and drop it into a better case as the 800D is huge and not the worlds best case anymore. So while I have it torn apart I'm going to repurpose the system before that one for folding and I want to get a decent GPU for it but don't want to spend a small fortune on it so I can put the money towards the actual Folding Rig. I'm looking at the Geforce 960 or the AMD R9 380X, the 960 has 1024 Cuda cores, but the 380X has 2048 Stream processors which is why I'm wondering how big a difference it makes or if it's more about the GPU design etc.

As always thanks in advance for the knowledge and advice


----------



## mmonnin

The more cores the better but comparing across GPU manufactures doesn't work.

I see some 960 owners getting around 160-170k PPD. I don't know what a 380x would get. Most likely a380 would use more electricity though. NVIDIA cards are better at folding right now.


----------



## WeirdHarold

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> The more cores the better but comparing across GPU manufactures doesn't work.
> 
> I see some 960 owners getting around 160-170k PPD. I don't know what a 380x would get. Most likely a380 would use more electricity though. NVIDIA cards are better at folding right now.


Thanks, I've also discovered that the 380X would also run far hotter, so I'll be going with the 960.


----------



## mega_option101

Not so much a new folder.... But I started up my old baby again.

I started folding in 2008









A lot of things have changed


----------



## lanofsong

Welcome back









If you get a chance, sign up for this months Foldathon







- check out the thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1599716/may-foldathon-monday-23rd-25th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lanofsong*
> 
> Welcome back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you get a chance, sign up for this months Foldathon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - check out the thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1599716/may-foldathon-monday-23rd-25th-12pm-est-4pm-utc/0_20


I just signed up now









Thank you!


----------



## 4thKor

Welcome back to "the fold"!


----------



## axipher

One of us, one of us...


----------



## lanofsong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> One of us, one of us...


Are you going to let that R9 280 loose during the FaT?


----------



## schuck6566

Don't know how well it'll do, ut have an i7 2600 with a gtx950 running 24/7. Here's my web control screen shot after about 20=22 hours of running.(not sure what time I got it up & going yesterday)


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> Don't know how well it'll do, ut have an i7 2600 with a gtx950 running 24/7. Here's my web control screen shot after about 20=22 hours of running.(not sure what time I got it up & going yesterday)


You need a passkey for bonus points:
http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


----------



## schuck6566

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmonnin*
> 
> You need a passkey for bonus points:
> http://fah-web.stanford.edu/cgi-bin/getpasskey.py


I got the passkey and entered it when I downloaded the software... Do I need to enter it somewhere ELSE?


----------



## mmonnin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schuck6566*
> 
> I got the passkey and entered it when I downloaded the software... Do I need to enter it somewhere ELSE?


Thats good. You'll need 10 successful units and maintain 80% success ratio for the bonus. Guess you'll need a few more and then PPD will go way up.


----------



## Kalpa

Greetings. I started contributing to [email protected] with the purchase of my new rig this January 2017. I've folded with both cpu and gpu whenever I go away from the computer. Practically 16/7 folding. Stats so far: http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1875823

As you can see, no team affiliation as of yet. Should I switch to OCN?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Greetings. I started contributing to [email protected] with the purchase of my new rig this January 2017. I've folded with both cpu and gpu whenever I go away from the computer. Practically 16/7 folding. Stats so far: http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1875823
> 
> As you can see, no team affiliation as of yet. Should I switch to OCN?


*Yes.*

So you got a 7700K and a 1060 6GB?

I could use your 1060 for my team, PM if your interested.


----------



## hertz9753

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Greetings. I started contributing to [email protected] with the purchase of my new rig this January 2017. I've folded with both cpu and gpu whenever I go away from the computer. Practically 16/7 folding. Stats so far: http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1875823
> 
> As you can see, no team affiliation as of yet. Should I switch to OCN?


The OCN team number is 37726 and you should join us.









Just get your feet wet for now.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hertz9753*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Greetings. I started contributing to [email protected] with the purchase of my new rig this January 2017. I've folded with both cpu and gpu whenever I go away from the computer. Practically 16/7 folding. Stats so far: http://folding.stanford.edu/stats/donor/1875823
> 
> As you can see, no team affiliation as of yet. Should I switch to OCN?
> 
> 
> 
> The OCN team number is 37726 and you should join us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just get your feet wet for now.
Click to expand...

Yes, team number is 37726 and tell them Pimp sent ya.









See Hertz? I do keep an eye out.


----------



## hertz9753

I took a little time off to send the Foldathon invite. It's open now so anybody can send invites.


----------



## Kalpa

Oh dear, look at me, I'm popular!

"Remember it's not you they want it's your hardware"









In any case I'll look into this team business in the evening when I get home. Also Pimp's team is one of these sub-OCN teams, but still all part of the grand OCN [email protected] project team?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kalpa*
> 
> Oh dear, look at me, I'm popular!
> 
> "Remember it's not you they want it's your hardware"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case I'll look into this team business in the evening when I get home. Also Pimp's team is one of these sub-OCN teams, but still all part of the grand OCN [email protected] project team?


Yes it all goes to OCN as a whole just through your name and my team.


----------



## schuck6566

https://valid.x86.fr/2nuxqb LOL, I don't NEED no stinkin' team! I can fold alone & contribute to team OC!







(sits in corner pouting) 

Edit: Just started folding on Friday,the 30th. Not too shabby for storms moving through OK over the weekend...


----------

